# NBA Thread



## rummy

I can't wait for the season to start. GO BULLS!!!


----------



## The Dark Wolf

Bulls? Oh, you're from Chi-town. I guess that makes sense. 

Me, I'm all about the Pistons. No Big Ben this year, though.  We'll see how they do. 

Hopefully, another year of seeing bitch-ass Kobe get denied. 

[action=The Dark Wolf]can't wait for the season to start, either.[/action]


----------



## Popsyche

In Philly, The Answer is the question!


----------



## Azyiu

FINALLY, there IS a Sports Forum and an NBA Thread!!! YEAH!!! 



The Dark Wolf said:


> Hopefully, another year of seeing bitch-ass Kobe get denied.


Oh yeah? Kobe for MVP and watch out for #24, y'all!  

Just kidding. The Lakers ain't any better than the Kings or the Jazz, or even the Warriors. Unless K-Brown and Odom step up big time, it will be another exciting season to see the Lakers racing for the #8 spot!


----------



## The Dark Wolf

Bleah. Fuck the Lakers, and fuck Kobe, the sneaky fucker.


----------



## Azyiu

Chill out, dude, Kobe only got 3 rings and I promise he isn't getting another one anytime soon, if at all. 

Seriously though, as a Lakers' fan I know some of us suck, but there are actually nice ones, like myself! Ha! 

As for your Pistons, nice move trading away Darko and thought Ben staying put was a done deal.


----------



## The Dark Wolf

Darko was the biggest fucking mistake of Joe D's career.

Ben leaving does suck big-time.


----------



## zimbloth

I can't wait for the NBA either. By far my favorite sport. I am a total NBA dork, I could talk about that shit for hours. I know my stuff 

*CELTICS*


----------



## The Dark Wolf

Booo. 

Although the Celts and the Pistons had a great rivalry back in the day. I used to love those Bill Laimbeer vs. Kevin McHale battles.  And Bll Laimbeer vs. Bird. And Bill Laimbeer vs. Robert Parish.  He fucked up your whole team.

Laimbeer vs. Barkley was the best, though.


----------



## Azyiu

@ zimbloth

First order of business for you guys would be the firing of Danny Ainge.


----------



## rummy

The Dark Wolf said:


> Darko was the biggest fucking mistake of Joe D's career.
> 
> Ben leaving does suck big-time.


And, Darko's going to be HUGE over at Orlando. Howard on the defense block, and Darko on the offense. They've got their inside game figured out!



zimbloth said:


> I can't wait for the NBA either. By far my favorite sport. I am a total NBA dork, I could talk about that shit for hours. I know my stuff
> 
> *CELTICS*


I'm a closet fant of the Celtics. Or, the new and young Celtics.  I don't know about the new PG, Telfair, as I see him as another Marbury from Coney Island. I prefer D. West. He can shoot, he can slash, and he passes alright, too. ANother kid I'm very impressed with is Gerald Green. He didn't get too many minutes last season, but when he did, he lit it up almost every single time. The Celtics will be a contender in a couple years, imo.


----------



## Azyiu

I actually waited a few days, and no one posted it? What kind of NBA thread is this? 

http://www.nba.com/encyclopedia/hof_2006.html


----------



## rummy

I remember not liking Barkley at all as a kid. He was mean, and was rude. I LOVED watching MJ whoop on him.


----------



## The Dark Wolf

rummy said:


> I remember not liking Barkley at all as a kid. He was mean, and was rude. I LOVED watching MJ whoop on him.


 He was my favorite player, for exactly those reasons.


----------



## gdbjr21

Haven't really watched NBA for a few years,last team i really followed was the 90's bulls. Scottie Pippen is my all time fav. player.


----------



## Azyiu

Hey, everyone, the season starts in less than a week! Let's not stay quiet!


----------



## The Dark Wolf

Can't wait. I just got NBA2K7, and I'm all geared up.


----------



## zimbloth

Azyiu said:


> @ zimbloth
> 
> First order of business for you guys would be the firing of Danny Ainge.



Are you insane? Danny Ainge has done one of the best jobs in NBA -history- for what he's had to work with. 

*1)* The team he inherited in 2003 had ONE great player (Pierce), ONE good player (Walker), and then 10-12 complete STIFFs. We're talking about players so bad, none of them are even in the NBA still today. We're talking about barely CBA level talent. Do these names ring a bell? Bruno Sundov. Grant Long. JR Bremer. Eric Williams. VIN BAKER, Ruben Wolkowski, Kedrick Brown, etc. Must I go on? Paul Gaston sold the Celtics and basically the new owners hired someone to fix his mess.

*2)* He took that team, devoid of any talent whatsoever, and through genius trades and drafting he's built a group with so much talent, they're now trying to do trades just to thin out the roster because they don't have enough playing time for all our young, quality players. Ainge inherited such a bad situation, the team was over the cap, were paying Vin Baker 10 million a year to sit in alcohol rehab, etc. Now theyre teeming with talent and cap flexibility.

*3)* Back to trades. Via trades and draft picks aquired from those trades, he took those stiffs and turned them that into (really): Wally Sczcerbiak, Delonte West, Sebastian Telfair, Tony Allen, Ryan Gomes, Theo Ratliff, Michael Olowakandi an the Lakers 2007 1st round pick. Those are all players who are actually IN THE NBA NOW.

It should also be noted Ainge traded Jiri Welsch for the Cav's #1 pick which turned out to be Rajon Rondo, the best PG drafted in last year's draft.

*4)* Some NBA experts are criticial of Ainge now and then, but NO ONE debates his incredible draft record. No one. He hasn't had the luxary of one lottery pick (until last spring). The Celtics get calls _constantly_ from teams looking to trade from their plethora of young rising stars. Christ, they almost landed Iverson for Jefferson and West alone.

Ainge's draft record: Al Jefferson, Delonte West, Tony Allen, Ryan Gomes, Gerald Green, Rajon Rondo, #7 pick (moved for Telfair/Ratliff), etc. Find me another GM who has drafted that many quality players (some of who have star potential - especially Gerald Green, Jefferson and Rondo) in such a short period of time?

*5) *Has this translated in wins yet? No. The Celtics are the youngest team in the NBA. But they have one of the best cores in the league, and are setup to be contenders for a long time, especially when some major cap room clears up next season and they can go after free agents again. Ainge inherited a team with NO caproom, only able to sign players to the Mid Level Exception, hence questionable signings like Brian Scalabrine - Ainge's one mistake.

So, I really defy anyone to explain how Danny Ainge hasn't done an incredible job with the Celtics, GIVEN WHAT HE HAD TO WORK WITH WHEN HE INHERITED THE TEAM. Honestly, look at the 2002-2003 roster and notice how barely anyone on that team is still even in the NBA. They overachieved in the weak Eastern Conference in 2001, that was a fluke. The team was going nowhere, as evident by 2 straight rapings by the Nets in the playoffs. Ainge saved the franchise with his GENIUS trades/drafting/player development abilities. Not to mention, the team win or lose, is actually SO much fun to watch now. They play an up-tempo offensive game. They dont just sit back and launch lazy 3s all day like they did before Ainge took over.

My Rant is over, just felt I needed to some education. Now you can see why I was the Celtics columnist for my college newspaper 

*PS: Anyone want to join my Fantasy NBA League (Yahoo)? If so PM me ASAP, the draft is tonight at 10pm EST.* NBA 2K7 is cool btw


----------



## Azyiu

I will need to buy my game soon... I am leaning toward getting the Live 07 instead.

All in all, this coming season we will see a tough fight for the # 6 thru 8 spots in the west. I can count up to 6 teams fighting for 3 spots. Good for us fans!

Edit: @ Zimbloth, fair enough. Ainge ain't the worst GM, but I think most Celtics fans are running out of patient by now. BTW, not only the Scalabrine signing sucks, trading for Walker for one half season then re-signing an aging Payton didn't do much for the team either. Seriously, remind me who traded away Joe Johnson? Coaching is another question mark I have for Ainge. I mean, while I LOVE what Doc had done in Orlando, I don't think he is the right coach for a young team like the Celtics, and I think his record reflects my view. Let's just hope a kid like Talfair develops quickly too.


----------



## zimbloth

Live 07 isnt a very good game. It never is. Its all flash no substance. Its just not a very smooth or realistic NBA simiulation. NBA 2k7 is the ultimate IMO. Better in every facet other than some bells and whistles.


----------



## The Dark Wolf

Azyiu said:


> I will need to buy my game soon... I am leaning toward getting the Live 07 instead.


I've got Live '04. My bases are covered.


----------



## Azyiu

The Dark Wolf said:


> I've got Live '04. My bases are covered.


I got all the Live series games between 97 and 2001, then I also got 2K3 and 2K5. I was originally thinking about getting the 2K7, but was told by friends saying Live 07 is just slight better, especially when you play the dynasty mode.


----------



## zimbloth

The animation and play mechanics of Live are just so second rate compared to 2k7. 2k's ISO-motion and in depth mechanis enable you to literally do everything you can do in a real NBA game, and SMOOTHLY.

To put it simply, Live is like an arcade game. 2k7 is just as fun but is realistic.


----------



## The Dark Wolf

^  Very realistic. I like all the dribble moves. But it's bitch getting used to the right control stick being used for shots in 2K, when in L04 it's used for dribble moves and jukes.  I've thrown up so many damn 3/4 court shots! 

Just like on Live 04, I still score 100+ PPG, average 20+ assists, and 20+ steals, with my starting point guard CAP.  (Of course, that's on rookie for now, as I'm getting used to the 2K gameplay and controls.)


----------



## Azyiu

Based on my experience with 2K3 and 2K5, I really wanted to agree with you... but I see a major dropoff in graphics and game play between 2K3 and 2K5. In a way I worried seeing the same dropoff in game play in 2K7... so at this point I am really leaning toward Live 07 instead.


----------



## The Dark Wolf

The graphics on 2K7 kick major ass (and I've still got XBOX1). Gameplay... feels good. A bit faster and looser than the Live stuff (although I haven't played 07).

Like Nick says, feels more realistic. I think Live is better for a more strategic, slower-paced game. 1960's Bball. 2K7 is the modern game - quick, with monster fast breaks, awesome dunks, and way better passing. Live, the defenses are a bit tougher, and the zones are monsters. But they box the shit out of you in 2K7. Got to get a line to drive, or risk a charge.


----------



## Azyiu

Yeah, I realize the pros and cons between the two too... tough call in a way. Then again, my experience with 2K5 isn't one to remember, man. For starters, you can't even change the player's jersey # during editing!!! Plus, when or if you win the championship, it ends just like any other game without anything special. Ok, it is NOT a major requirement for it to be fun, but it certainly kills a ton of fun by not making it special at the end of a season. Then players seem to be running half circle when they dribble, but all I wanted to go was to go forward!!! I can go on and on with 2K5...


----------



## zimbloth

That doesnt happen in 2k7. 2k6 was also a vast improvement over 2k5. 2k5 was kind of buggy.


----------



## MetalMike

I happen to like 2K6 a little bit more than 2K7. 2K7 is almost too realistic. (At least the 360 version) Sure it looks amazing and you can as Zimbloth said, do anything you can do in a real NBA game, and I love what they did, creating accurate portrayals of the players shots, but it has become too difficult to play. The CPU defense is amazing. The elaborate catching motion generally slows down anything resembling a fast break. You don't make shots unless your wide open, or your player is on a hot streak. If I wasn't a big NBA fan I'd probably hate this game.


----------



## zimbloth

Maybe turn the difficulty down.


----------



## MetalMike

zimbloth said:


> Maybe turn the difficulty down.



It's the default difficulty. If you read the reviews, that is a notable plus in there opinion, but IMO it makes it less fun. However, it's still a great, incredibly realistic game. I guess I'm trying to say I like 2K6 a little bit more.


----------



## rummy

The Bulls are representin'. Shittin' on the Heat on their ring night!


----------



## Azyiu

How about them Bulls? Suddenly they look so damn good.


----------



## Azyiu

Hey, what happened to you guys? It feels like suddenly no one watches the NBA here?!


----------



## zimbloth

I watch. It's just so early in the season, waiting to see what things develope. I will say I think Gilbert Arenas is going to be MVP.


----------



## Azyiu

While I like Arenas' game, I think D-Wade would get an upper hand over him as far as winning the MVP award is concerned. With that said, if the Cavs win more than 50 games and advance to at least the second round, the award should goes to LeBron.


----------



## juggernaut

go rockets!


----------



## rummy

Areanas is a baller. He can slash, shoot, pass, play D, he'll give you everything he's got. Personally, I think D Wade is a big hype. The kid can play, but I feel he still has alot to learn on the court. 

And, what in the hell is going on with the Bulls? Why can't they beat them!!!


----------



## Azyiu

Don't get me wrong, I like BOTH D-Wade and Arenas. As of right now, I am just a bit bias on D-Wade, you know? With that said, ain't that funny how things turned out? Arenas used to be a bench warmer and never got ANY minute while he was with the Warriors, and now he is the face of the Wiz... bad management, BAD management!


----------



## zimbloth

Wade has Shaq, Antoine Walker, Haslem, Payton, Mourning, etc. Arenas has Caron Butler and Antawn Jamison and then random stiffs.. Arenas is a more complete player than Wade and is more clutch. Wade is great, but he doesnt have the outside shot like Gilbert does.


----------



## Azyiu

Believe it or not, I agree with you to a certain degree. And that is why AI won the MVP in 2001. 

With that said, let's face it, man, Walker who somehow was thought to be a star when he really should've been a career bench player. Meanwhile, Shaq, Payton and Mourning are all WAY past their prime... I think even my grandma can post up Shaq now! Ha!  I think this season would be a great indicator to judge whether D-Wade or Arenas deserves more of our vote. Don't forget LeBron. I like that young man.


----------



## playstopause

What's with the Kobe dissin'?

I mean, isn't he like, one of the top 3 best player from the last 6-7 years, with Iverson? I mean, he might be a prick off-court, but on the court... he does magic  
Last year, he finished way ahead of everyone in pts per game.
Bryant = mvp


----------



## Azyiu

Hey, you misunderstood, my friend. I AM a Lakers fan!!! And I love Kobe's game. However, he is off to a somewhat slow start thus far. He needs time to get back into game shape. So as of right now, I think LeBron, Gil and D-Wade are all doing better than Kobe at this point of the season. It is a long season, and we will see their progress by January or sooner. 

On a side note, the Lakers ain't going to win anything this year, but I like what I see out of those kids so far. I just hope Kwame comes back sooner and plays more consistantly from now on.


----------



## rummy

Man fuck Kwame. The name is Bynum!


----------



## Azyiu

This is an insightful article about today's NBA style of plays and how it affect certain players' performances... worth reading: http://www.hoopshype.com/columns/caste_hans.htm


----------



## playstopause

Azyiu said:


> Hey, you misunderstood, my friend. I AM a Lakers fan!!! And I love Kobe's game. However, he is off to a somewhat slow start thus far. He needs time to get back into game shape. So as of right now, I think LeBron, Gil and D-Wade are all doing better than Kobe at this point of the season. It is a long season, and we will see their progress by January or sooner.
> 
> On a side note, the Lakers ain't going to win anything this year, but I like what I see out of those kids so far. I just hope Kwame comes back sooner and plays more consistantly from now on.




I meant, generally speaking...
But i'm a liitle affraid of his slow start....  need... to .... bounce... back... 

Is there a reason he's not into great "game shape"?

I'll have to agree Lebron is pure magic too.


----------



## The Dark Wolf

AAAND we have ANOTHER massive NBA brawl.

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/20...16/nuggets.knicks.brawl.ap/index.html?cnn=yes

Jesus, these basketball players are thugs more than atheletes it seems like!


----------



## Azyiu

Yeah, I am very disappointed to see another brawl. It was totally uncalled for, un-professional. I think Collins' foul that got the whole thing started was intentional and I think he deserves at least a one-game suspension for that. 

Meanwhile, what the HELL was Melo thinking?! I do not care who said or did what to who on the court, he should never ever have punched anyone! I am sorry, if O'Neal got suspended for 25 games for that 2004 brawl, I think Melo should get at least 35. After all, his punch lands on someone!!!


----------



## Shawn

Me, I liked basketball back in the early nineties the most, especially the Lakers with Magic Johnson, James Worthy, AC Green, etc. My father has always followed the Celtics and i've been to few games. 

Now these days, I watch very little basketball but I still like it. I thought Shaq w/the Lakers and Kobe Bryant were a great team, it's too bad they aren't on the same team anymore, I still like alot of the other teams out there though and basketball is a fun sport to play too.


----------



## The Dark Wolf

Azyiu said:


> Yeah, I am very disappointed to see another brawl. It was totally uncalled for, un-professional. I think Collins' foul that got the whole thing started was intentional and I think he deserves at least a one-game suspension for that.
> 
> Meanwhile, what the HELL was Melo thinking?! I do not care who said or did what to who on the court, he should never ever have punched anyone! I am sorry, if O'Neal got suspended for 25 games for that 2004 brawl, I think Melo should get at least 35. After all, his punch lands on someone!!!



I agree completely. And even more so, it looks like Knicks' coach Isaiah Thomas CALLED for the intentional hard foul. Becaue he is a sore loser. "Don't score on us any more!"

Fuck that.


----------



## rummy

Stuff like this drives people away from the NBA. Sad indeed.

How about the Bulls, though? They're on a roll!


----------



## The Dark Wolf

Rummy, the only Chi-town team you need to worry about right now is DA BEARS!


----------



## Azyiu

The Dark Wolf said:


> it looks like Knicks' coach Isaiah Thomas CALLED for the intentional hard foul. Becaue he is a sore loser. "Don't score on us any more!"
> 
> Fuck that.



Right on. 

In the post game interview he said something like :"We already surrendered..." Does he mean the game or the season?  I wanted to tell Thomas to shut his noise hole up, and they should just stop losing by 20 points regularly at home; before he tells what other coaches how they should coach. Man, I feel bad for all Knicks fans... 

And Rummy is right, things like this drive causal fans away.


----------



## garcia3441

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=aw-karl121806&prov=yhoo&type=lgns

A differing view on the brawl.


----------



## Jason

Each team got fined $500,000


----------



## The Dark Wolf

garcia3441 said:


> http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=aw-karl121806&prov=yhoo&type=lgns
> 
> A differing view on the brawl.



That's a good point. It doesn't invalidate Isaiah's asshatedness, but it just shows that George Karl is equally culpibale.

No one shoed any real class or integrity.


----------



## Azyiu

What's done is done, let's move on and talk about the season thus far, shall we?

How about the Phoenix Suns, people? They won 14 in a row after a very slow start. Guys like Diaw and Amare are finally looking like their old selves. And that Nash guy... oh, man, he is averaging 16 pts and 10 plus assists a game during this run (helped lead the Suns to a 5-0 Eastern road trip), ain't that awesome?

The Bulls, also started the season very shaky and I think their investment in Ben Wallace is slowly paying off. Sure, PJ Brown is now making some noise about his future, but I think sooner or later things with the Bulls will be settled... unlike in Philly... can't believe they started the season 3-0 and then losing like they do now... AI to the Clippers, anyone?


----------



## The Dark Wolf

Azyiu said:


> What's done is done, let's move on and talk about the season thus far, shall we?


Let's not. I'd prefer to talk about the brawl.


----------



## Azyiu

The Dark Wolf said:


> Let's not. I'd prefer to talk about the brawl.



Ok... I think Melo fights like a wuss... sucker punching Collins and then ran away down court!!! What the hell?!


----------



## The Dark Wolf

Azyiu said:


> Ok... I think Melo fights like a wuss... sucker punching Collins and then ran away down court!!! What the hell?!



I change my mind. I'd rather talk about the season.


----------



## Azyiu

The Dark Wolf said:


> I change my mind. I'd rather talk about the season.



Anything you like, my doggie friend.


----------



## The Dark Wolf

Azyiu said:


> Anything you like, my doggie friend.



Ignore me. I can't make up my mind. 


I totally agree about Carmello, though. Fuck, what a bitch move. Hit and run? Last time I saw that kinda shit was on the playground when I was 10. 

Lots of modern athletes are thugs, drug addicts, and materilistic morons it seems like.


----------



## Azyiu

Seriously, the original foul by Collins was crappy enough! Then when things seemed to be calming down, Goddamn Robinson came in to stir things up again. I am telling you, that dude is out of control!!! 

Sure, you can accuse Karl for running the score up, but he is the coach and he has the power to keep whomever on the floor for however long he wishes. I think Thomas should just shut the hell up and take care of his team's losing attitude and start winning... what? they beat the Utah Jazz on Monday? Forget whatever I just said...


----------



## The Dark Wolf

Azyiu said:


> Seriously, the original foul by Collins was crappy enough! Then when things seemed to be calming down, Goddamn Robinson came in to stir things up again. I am telling you, that dude is out of control!!!
> 
> Sure, you can accuse Karl for running the score up, but he is the coach and he has the power to keep whomever on the floor for however long he wishes. I think Thomas should just shut the hell up and take care of his team's losing attitude and start winning...


----------



## rummy

Azyiu said:


> Seriously, the original foul by Collins was crappy enough! Then when things seemed to be calming down, Goddamn Robinson came in to stir things up again. I am telling you, that dude is out of control!!!
> 
> Sure, you can accuse Karl for running the score up, but he is the coach and he has the power to keep whomever on the floor for however long he wishes. I think Thomas should just shut the hell up and take care of his team's losing attitude and start winning... what? they beat the Utah Jazz on Monday? Forget whatever I just said...



You know, there was more drama to that "brawl." George Karl is part of the North Carolina family with Greg Popovich, Doug Moe, and the Larry Brown. The same Larry Brown who was not treated well by the Knicks organization. Well, the NC mob wasn't having that. So Karl decided to unleash an anomosity driven ass-whooping on NY. Thomas knew that, and wasn't having it either. He told Anthony, "Do not go to the basket right now" from the sideline. Thomas shouldn't have brought "street" to the court like that. 
It's pretty funny bunch of grown men acting like pussy hurt little girls; Including Anthony and his sorry punch.



The Dark Wolf said:


> Rummy, the only Chi-town team you need to worry about right now is DA BEARS!



Daaa Bears. Ditka.


----------



## The Dark Wolf

My dad is a big Bears fan. Has been for years and years.

Dude, that's some cool ass commentary on the whole brawl situation. I didn't even realize all of the depth. You're right... it's completely ridiculous. 

Carmello is a bitch. I would have suspended his ass for 30-40 games, for being such a punk, throwing that gay ass sucker punch. If you're gonna fight, you square up like a man. Could you imagine Barkely or Laimbeer running away like that?


----------



## rummy

AI is a Nugget. 

http://www.nba.com/news/349127.html


----------



## Azyiu

Bad fit for the Nuggets. 

Melo + JR Smith = over 50 pts for the Nuggets each game, and I seriously doubt AI would be willing to settle to be the #2 guy on any team. Did I mention Melo is currently the league's leading scorer? Something has to give, and do you think AI is going to surrender his nearly 30 pts per game average? Oh, as rummy already mentioned, Karl is a Brown type of old school coach. AI didn't get along with Brown, I do not see him getting along with Karl either.

Ok, you want to read some positives, right? AI puts asses in seats and between Melo and JR, AI does play some serious D when his heart is in it. 

Good luck, Denver sports fans, ha!


----------



## The Dark Wolf

Yeah, that does seem odd, two hotshgots like Carmello and AI. 

Maybe they're counting on a Pippen/Jordan-like situation. Obviously, Pippen WAS Jordan's #2, but there were lots of games where he'd really light it up, too, and plenty where he outscored MJ. I guess we'll see. In theory, it seems kinda ridiculous, 2 mega-scoreres... but who knows?


----------



## garcia3441

AI gives the Nuggets a scorer to replace Anthony while he's on his 15 day vacation.


----------



## Vince

a couple days late on this, but...


fuck Isaiah Thomas.


----------



## The Dark Wolf

^


----------



## Jason

Carmello said he will not appeal his suspension and serve it right away and it is gonna cost him like $640,000 or something.


----------



## The Dark Wolf

That's one expensive sucker punch.


----------



## Azyiu

Hey, as we reach the mid-season point now, who do y'all think should win the MVP, Coach of the Year etc?

For MVP, I think it is a tough call between Nash and Kobe. And how about them Suns? They play like they can't lose these days. And Kobe's Lakers keep winning despite injuries to key guys (Brown, Odom). Sure, some of you might argue Agent Zero (aka Arenas) deserves to be considered too, but being in the east ain't helping his case, IMO. Your thoughts?


----------



## SnowfaLL

It would be great for Nash to win.. Im not a huge basketball fan, but Nash has already brought so much more Canadian fans to loving basketball, and 3 MVPs in a row would be amazing for a Canadian.. lol Not something that happens often in American based sports.. Whens the last time you heard of a really great Canadian NFL player dominating the game like Nash is doing in the NBA.. (actually now that I think of it.. Wasnt Vanderjact canadian? Iknow hes on all the commercials for Canada sports TV, along with Nash, Crosby and the Staal brothers so Im just assuming.. Too bad he turned out to be a drunken idiot..)

With that being said, How about the Raptors, not totally sucking this year!


----------



## Rick

Does Mike Vanderjagt even have a job right now?


----------



## Azyiu

Yeah, what about the Raptors? 2 games under .500 but STILL leading the Atlantic division... that division sucks!!!


----------



## SnowfaLL

Err well if you follow NBA at all over the past few years, the Raps have always been really pitiful.. but right now they are actually looking pretty good.. See that game against the Mavericks afew weeks ago?? I think first quarter it was like 20-4 or something for the Raptors... then somehow Dirk managed to come back and go crazy in the 2nd half but still, they were putting up a fight with arguably the 2nd best team in the NBA.. Plus just look at how they are playing most nights, very solid and its a pretty young team, in afew years they could be good.


----------



## LarksTongues

Azyiu said:


> Yeah, what about the Raptors? 2 games under .500 but STILL leading the Atlantic division... that division sucks!!!



I'm just glad that the Raptors are the most entertaining they've been since Vince Carter basically quit on us.


----------



## Azyiu

Don't get me wrong, I am glad to see the Raptors doing well. After all, they have been mis-managed by a bunch of idiots in the past several seasons. I think they are heading to the right direction right now with the new roster and new management. With Bosh as the center piece of the team, I think they are in good shape. That said, they are far from being a legit contender at this point.


----------



## LarksTongues

Azyiu said:


> Don't get me wrong, I am glad to see the Raptors doing well. After all, they have been mis-managed by a bunch of idiots in the past several seasons. I think they are heading to the right direction right now with the new roster and new management. With Bosh as the center piece of the team, I think they are in good shape. That said, they are far from being a legit contender at this point.



If they can sneak into the playoffs, I'll be happy. They should be a serious contender in 2 years.


----------



## ibzrg1570

i'm embarrassed to be a kings fan right now. three years ago they were supposed to be in the nba finals before the officials screwed them over in favor of the lakers in game 6 of the conference finals. now look at them, 17-26 or something like that. absolutely pitiful. they should never have let go of matt barnes and darius songaila, both very underestimated players. look at barnes now, averaging 18 points a game. and they get rid of rick adelman. i don't think the maloof brothers even care about their team anymore.


----------



## Azyiu

^ look, last I checked, Game 7 of the 2002 Western Conference Finals was played at the Arco Arena. And the Kings shot themselves in the foot by missing almost half their foul shots, and that certain supposed super star/ super whinner kept jacking up jumpers instead of attacking the rim... oh, the Floppy Divac was doing his usual flopping... IMO, don't blame the officials for what happened in Game 6, dude, your Kings simply couldn't handle the pressure in Game 7.


----------



## ibzrg1570

actually, webber and divac were my most hated players on the kings even though they were the captains. i was happy when they got rid of both of them, then shocked when they got rid of all their good backups and took artest. but i'll admit i haven't watched an nba game since two seasons ago, after the cable company changed the channel lineup and i couldn't watch the games with only basic cable anymore, so i can't really say anything about the team now, just that they suck.

i still hold by my blaming the officials for game 6, as does most of the non-lakers fans in the rest of the world, but i do realize that they lost game 7 on their own.


----------



## Azyiu

Let it go, my friend.  It is now 2007!!!  The Lakers had their share of failures in the Playoffs too, dude. 

That said, I am a bit surprised to know you actually didn't like C-Webb and Floppy Divac as a Kings fan. Either way, you are right, who the hell in his right mind would want Artest, let alone trading FOR him? Hey, Ron...want a beer?


----------



## rummy

Why did Ron leave the game early? He wanted to beat the crowd!


----------



## SnowfaLL

Raptors did quite good against the Wizards...

Bosh hitting that across the court 3 at the final second of the 3rd quarter.. wow


----------



## LarksTongues

NickCormier said:


> Raptors did quite good against the Wizards...
> 
> Bosh hitting that across the court 3 at the final second of the 3rd quarter.. wow



That was a cool shot, no backboard required. Finally above .500 for the first time in years. I've gotta get to a game this year.


----------



## Azyiu

Congrats to all you Raptors fans! And the Nets suddenly seem to be giving away the Atlantic division crown to the Raps, huh?


----------



## SnowfaLL

I guess i'll admit in a bandwagon Raps fan, mainly because im a big Canadian supporter and their the only Canadian team left.. I normally love the Timberwolves but in canada theres like NO games of them on tv, and well I havent followed them for like 3 years so I dont even know anyone anymore lol.. But been following the Raps these past 2 months and getting into them alot now =]

If the NFL ever had a canadian team, I'd probably jump over to them too lol OO;

Probably helps that I have the channel "Raptors TV" too haha


----------



## Vince

The suns have been off the hook lately, but Bell's gotta hit his free throws late in the 4th quarter, and Marion can't foul out.

Last night's game was painful.


----------



## ibzrg1570

@azyiu: i didn't really get into the nba until about 6 years ago and by then divac was way past his prime and c-webb stopped being dominant, so i was never able to appreciate all they did for the team. i pretty much focused on how their main purpose should have been role players given that they couldn't produce as well as peja stojakovic or mike bibby, but divac was playing 30 minutes a game while brad miller was only getting maybe 25. c-webb could only shoot jumpers because he wouldn't go in to the key and the only time he rebounded would be when someone missed and the ball bounced off the rim right into his hands, which happened quite frequently for some reason. and he was always out for extended periods of time, which screwed with the team's vibe. he would either be out all season and come in for the playoffs when the chemistry was good and ruin it, or get hurt during that time and ruin it all. okay i'll stop ranting now. chris bosh is a great player and i wish he was still on my fantasy team


----------



## rummy

How disappointing was the all stars game? Or the whole weekend for that matter!!!


----------



## zimbloth

Gerald Green was entertaining in the dunk contest


----------



## ibzrg1570

I missed the whole thing for the third year straight. Three years ago was because I was away and my dad messed up trying to record it. Last year they switch the cable channel lineup so I didn't get TNT anymore. Last month my mom cancelled cable altogether. At least I've heard that I didn't miss much.


----------



## Azyiu

IMO, the 3-point shootout > the dunk contest.


----------



## rummy

Yeah, the 3 was better than the dunk contest. That boy Kapono can shoot!

I knew Gerald Green was a good in-game dunker, but he came through at the contest. Loved the side of the backboard dunk, and really dug the Dee Brown dunk over Nate.


----------



## Azyiu

Artest is arrested... and for some reasons I am not surprised by this at all. http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2788871


----------



## ibzrg1570

This is why I hate the Kings' management. They should never had traded for him, but at least it'll allow everyone else to have a bigger role in the lineup. I personally wish Darius Songaila was back with the Kings because he had the most potential out of all the reserves 2 seasons ago, and now he's just a 5 min./game benchwarmer for the Wizards. I honestly think I could do a better job running the team.


----------



## Azyiu

^ I hear you Derek, but in reality the Maloof bros run things down there. They were the ones wanted Artest badly. So I bet even if you are the GM, you don't get to make that many decisions.


----------



## ibzrg1570

Fine, in that case, if I had the money I would buy the Kings off of them, anything to stop them from ruining the team. I've read articles about how they don't even attend games anymore, so how the hell are they supposed to be able to lead it back to respectability? 

I would do the following things: bring back Rick Adelman, lose Artest (even though he's pretty much gone right now), trade someone like Shareef for someone versatile like Shawn Marion (but not valued as highly, can't think of such an example right now), make Brad Miller work harder to recover faster, and make Bibby work harder on defense.


----------



## rummy

He's a thug that can play ball. There are too many of those in the league. So glad we said bye bye to him years ago.


----------



## Azyiu

For all fans of the game, this is a nice feature on ESPN.com. The greatest centers of all-time. Nicely done. Enjoy.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/dailydime?page=dailydime-GreatestCenters


----------



## Vince

haven't seen this posted yet...


----------



## ibzrg1570

I love the crowd's reaction.

Random note: I just saw my first NBA game (Kings vs Spurs) live in two years about two weeks ago while visiting USC. It was good for a while when the Kings had a comeback and then Manu and Tony Parker crushed them. And to think I turned down an invitation to hang out with some girls to watch my boys lose


----------



## Rick

ibzrg1570 said:


> I love the crowd's reaction.
> 
> Random note: I just saw my first NBA game (Kings vs Spurs) live in two years about two weeks ago while visiting USC. It was good for a while when the Kings had a comeback and then Manu and Tony Parker crushed them. And to think I turned down an invitation to hang out with some girls to watch my boys lose



 

Bet you learned your lesson.


----------



## Azyiu

ibzrg1570 said:


> I love the crowd's reaction.
> 
> Random note: I just saw my first NBA game (Kings vs Spurs) live in two years about two weeks ago while visiting USC. It was good for a while when the Kings had a comeback and then Manu and Tony Parker crushed them. And to think I turned down an invitation to hang out with some girls to watch my boys lose



Live and learn, dude.  Last time I was in your situation, I told the girl to wait for me and I picked her up after the game for drinks. Hmm... good times.


----------



## playstopause

Kobe-my-man-Bryant is back on the no.1 leading scorer spot (after a slow start).
60 pts in his last game! Now that's something


----------



## Azyiu

Scoring 50 plus pts 4 games in a row is beyond awesome! Whether Kobe wins the scoring title this year is not important, IMO, I just wish (yeah, I know it is wishful thinking) the Lakers make it to the second round, that's all.


----------



## ibzrg1570

And I wish that the Kings would stop sucking 

I think that whenever I watch a game on TV the team I'm going for loses. I watched the USC/UNC game on Friday night because I got into both schools and the game was going to have a _*slight*_ effect on my decision of which to attend and I was leaning towards USC because I've visited there, but then they collapsed. So I'm in a dilemma right now, watch NBA games next season when I'm at school and risk screwing the Kings over even more so than they already are, or not watch and let them screw themselves over?


----------



## Azyiu

ibzrg1570 said:


> And I wish that the Kings would stop sucking
> 
> I think that whenever I watch a game on TV the team I'm going for loses. I watched the USC/UNC game on Friday night because I got into both schools and the game was going to have a _*slight*_ effect on my decision of which to attend and I was leaning towards USC because I've visited there, but then they collapsed. So I'm in a dilemma right now, watch NBA games next season when I'm at school and risk screwing the Kings over even more so than they already are, or not watch and let them screw themselves over?



Relax, dude, that's sports for you! On the brightside of things, you won't be screwing the Kings next season, as they are going to suck for suck so long as they keep this current front court intact. I like Shareef Abdur-Rahim and Corliss Williamson, but they are NOT the front court guys you want to rely on at this stage of their careers. Oh, and as long as your best friend Ron is on the team, you KNOW he is going to be a model player!


----------



## ibzrg1570

Nice, we got a sticky on this thread 

So what do you guys think about Ron possibly retiring/going overseas? I don't think that'll make a difference with the Kings unless they also get a high lottery pick. Neither will it make a difference in Ron's career because regardless of where he is he cannot escape his inherent problems. 

I pity him for that mostly because he is a constant scapegoat when the whole team is falling apart. His reputation will precede him wherever he goes for the next few years at least.


----------



## Azyiu

Let me just say, when Ron's head is in the game, he is one of the top one-on-one defender, and he is also an under-rated scorer. That said, he has problems since his St.John dayz. I wish him well, but I sincerely do not think he will make a different whether he is staying or not.


----------



## rummy

Go Bulls! Anybody see them beat the Pistons last night? We got Cavs tomorrow night, then we move up to #2. Good times.


----------



## GH0STrider

and of course we blow it. i swear.... everytime the bulls are about to turn a corner they take a step back. they better find a way to get that one post player next season. we need noccioni back too! nice game from gordon , hinrich, and thomas though. ben wallace needs to do better than 2 points. i know he's offensivly challenged but thats a joke.


----------



## Azyiu

I feel for you Bulls fans, but that Hinrich crossover in OT is sick or what?


----------



## GH0STrider

it was awesome. the team is very hard to watch sometimes. you never know who is going to show up. the defensive power house that play the entire game, or the team that half asses it and digs themselves into a 20 point hold and then has an amazing fourth quarter only to come up short in the end.


----------



## rummy

Whoa. Bulls love all of a sudden!!!

Yeah, the crossover Hinrich pulled was awesome. Hitting that J made it extra sweet. It was kinda disappointing to see them lose against the Cavs, but what can you do? For the record, Cavs lost one since, and we won one since our meeting, so we're back to a half game behind the Cavs. We can still get them, but we will have to take down the Pistons again. 

How about that Tyrus Thomas coming alive as we near the playoffs. It seems like he's on ESPN/NBA TV highlights at least once everytime they play!


----------



## GH0STrider

once skiles actually gives thomas decent minutes i think people are going to begin to see what this kid can actually do. he trully is amazing and his atheltic ability is really out of this world. i think had he been given these kind of minutes all season or played for a lotery team he could have been rookie of the year. but yeah, im praying to god we catch the cavs. i want that number 2 seed so bad. plus we can pretty much get a sweep in the first round then.


----------



## Azyiu

^ Not so fast there, my friend... a sweep in the first round?! Wow! 

Depends on who you are facing, dude. If you can't move up, and you are likely facing either the Wiz (even with Bulter out) or the Raptors in the first round. Either one is going to be tough. If you move up to the #2 spot, you are likely facing either the Magic or the Nets. Well, I would not go as far as sweeping ANY of those teams, dude.


----------



## GH0STrider

i said if the bulls moved upto the 2nd seed a sweep is possible. orlando and the nets are rediculously inconcistent. the bulls would rock either of them in playoff basketball. and the wizards just lost caron butler for at least the first round of the playoffs, so they just got a lot easier to beat. not to mention chicago has beaten the raptors 15 out of 16 times. doesnt look good for them either.


----------



## rummy

Dudes, they spanked the Pistons last night. Without Big Ben no less! Well, little Ben didn't really show up, either.


----------



## GH0STrider

yeah, they are finally coming together. and hinrich is starting to show why he is worth 8 mil a year. what a game he had, he's been awesome as of late. i cant believe that they spanked the pistons without wallace and gordon only scoring 2 points. seriously- thats gotta be the definition of "un-fuckingbelievable".


----------



## ibzrg1570

Well, now that Gilbert Arenas is out for pretty much the rest of the year, I don't see why the Bulls couldn't sweep them. Still not very likely (I have faith in Darius Songaila ), but certainly possible. 

Is it just me or have there been a lot of recent injuries? Ray Allen, Mike Miller, Butler, Arenas, Dirk...


----------



## GH0STrider

songaila? please. he played a good role for us last year but he aint fillin' agent zero's shoes. the wizards arent going to have to worry about the bulls anyway. i bet they slip to 6 without gil and butler. miami know has the division.


----------



## rummy

I wonder how many points BG will score tonight against the Knicks.


----------



## GH0STrider

40 is my pick. he usually rocks those guys. the fact that they suck at d helps though. lol


----------



## rummy

Good game, good game!


----------



## GH0STrider

great game, steve francis is a bitch. he really needs to understand that when you go from averaging 22ppg to hardly ten you have no room to talk trash anymore. he really complements that thug image that the knicks seem to put on so well. its good to be a bulls fan, still possible for 50 wins and we are gonna get their lottery pick!


----------



## ibzrg1570

Steve Francis was never anything special. He only averaged 22 ppg because back then the Rockets sucked and their only other decent player was Cuttino Mobley (who I really wish was still on the Kings) until Yao came along. 

As a Houston fan as well (I hate Kings vs Rockets games) I thought that sending Francis to Orlando was a great move, although I wish Mobley had stayed, but there was no other way they were getting McGrady. 

Speaking of McGrady he's been a disappointment the last few seasons. Sure he has great games but his injuries are really annoying, especially when they coincide with Yao's. I'm actually very surprised that the Rockets did so well without both of them together though. I'm just too into fantasy that I didn't notice the real standings until about a month ago.


----------



## Azyiu

Agreed with you guys. Whatever hell the Knicks said was totally uncalled for. Getting blown out sucks, yes, but why can't those guys play like men and take the losses?

I like the Magic, so I totally HATE that T-Mac for Francis trade a few seasons ago. It was totally a stupid move on the then Magic's management part! I wish T-Mac well down in Houston, but I guess his back is not going to let him play much longer. I am sensing he may turn into the next Penny... of course, I wish I am wrong on this.

About the upcoming playoffs, though it is not likely to happen, I would LOVE to see a Raptors / Nets matchup in the first round. Man, wouldn't that be nice to see Vince going up against and get beat by his former team and the fans whom used to love him so much? The way he left Toronto was a total disgrace IMO, and I lost some respect for him as a player.


----------



## GH0STrider

penny was nowhere near the player t-mac is, nor did he have as many succuesful seasons as t-mac. penny was only good cause he had shaq. he was nothing special in phoenix and sucked in new york. Tracy just doesn't have the desire to play it seems. he has said many times there are more important things in life than basketball and while I agree with him, that is his career. He should take it a bit more seriously. he said he will retire when his contract is up at 32. false man. for a guy that has yet to make it out of the first round thats pretty insane. he might go down as the best player to never make it anywhere in the nba. I'm a huge tmac fan and i loved the trade for that bitch steve francis. the magic organization simply needed new managment. and once they fired that jackass gm we all saw the team get better. 

Im pushing for the nets to move to 6 too- I want washington in the first round for my bulls. hahaha. sweep!


----------



## Azyiu

I hear you, man, but I actually think Penny started out awesome. Yes, he got Shaq in Orlando back than, but don't forget Shaq actually was out almost half a second in 95 - 96, and Penny pretty much single handedly kept the Magic winning. Penny did have some mad skills and he was very quick (before his knee injuries) with a sweet jumper, man. Sure, he was nothing by the time he got to Phoenix and then NY, I still like that dude.

About T-Mac, you are totally right on about his desire. I don't mind him playing lazy D and turns the ball over more than 5 times a game (he does, check his stats), but the one thing I do not like about him is his lack of desire to play. Look at the brightside, at least he is not a trouble maker like Artest or half the guys on the Knicks roster... man, I simply CANNOT stand those Knicks!!!


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> I hear you, man, but I actually think Penny started out awesome. Yes, he got Shaq in Orlando back than, but don't forget Shaq actually was out almost half a second in 95 - 96, and Penny pretty much single handedly kept the Magic winning. Penny did have some mad skills and he was very quick (before his knee injuries) with a sweet jumper, man. Sure, he was nothing by the time he got to Phoenix and then NY, I still like that dude.
> 
> About T-Mac, you are totally right on about his desire. I don't mind him playing lazy D and turns the ball over more than 5 times a game (he does, check his stats), but the one thing I do not like about him is his lack of desire to play. Look at the brightside, at least he is not a trouble maker like Artest or half the guys on the Knicks roster... man, I simply CANNOT stand those Knicks!!!



of course he is not a trouble maker. he has his 150 millions dollars, his trophy wife, worldwide fame, and a massive mansion. why would he desire to win in the nba?


----------



## Chris

yay celtics


----------



## GH0STrider

Chris said:


> yay celtics



 I feel bad for you boston fans. You have one of the best players in the nba with managment that is to cheap to put decent help around him to make one of the nba's most legendary franchises a winner again.  shit like that is gonna drive paul peirce right outta town.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> I feel bad for you boston fans. You have one of the best players in the nba with managment that is to cheap to put decent help around him to make one of the nba's most legendary franchises a winner again.  shit like that is gonna drive paul peirce right outta town.



Don't agree entirely. The Celtics are in a good position to win either the #1 or #2 overall pick. Chances are that pick will carry the Celtics for a long time to come. Pierce has been hurting this season, so gaining a top pick for the long run ain't a deal, IMO. 

Hell, the Celtics situation is never as bleak as that in Soda! I would be totally sad if I were a Wolves fan.


----------



## zimbloth

GH0STrider said:


> I feel bad for you boston fans. You have one of the best players in the nba with managment that is to cheap to put decent help around him to make one of the nba's most legendary franchises a winner again.  shit like that is gonna drive paul peirce right outta town.



You are a dope. Too cheap? *THEYRE OVER THE SALARY CAP AND HAVE BEEN FOR YEARS BEFORE OUR CURRENT MANAGEMENT WERE EVEN IN PLACE.* This isn't Major League Baseball, you can't just buy any player you want. There's a strict salary cap. When you're over the cap, the only players you can sign are your own, or veteran minimum guys. There's also the "Mid-level Exception" of about 5 million, but most of those players only sign with teams who are on the verge of a championship (think: Gary Payton and Alonzo Mourning).

Danny Ainge and the Celtics brass have done an incredible job. They inherited a team from a greedy incompetent owner (Paul Gaston) who traded for Vin Baker and put the team in cap hell for eternity. *The only way a team over the salary cap can improve, is through the draft or with trades.* Unfortunately Ainge inherited no good players other than Pierce, so we had to take some risky trades (some have worked, some not so much). But his drafting has been widely accepted as top notch. Without the luxary of a lottery pick, he got Al Jefferson, Delonte West, Tony Allen, Ryan Gomes, Gerald Green, Rajon Rondo, etc.... all who are extremely talented. The team is positioned for success more now than they have been in 20 years. Now they don't NEED to wait until Tim Duncan is a free agent in the 1% chance hed come here, theycan just develop their players and sign decent veterans to supplement them. 

This has been an injury plagued season with an overload of too-young players, many of whom have made giant strides this year. Tony Allen before he suffered a brutal injury a few months ago, was blossoming into a stud... he was a dominating force both offensively and defensively. Al Jefferson is Elton Brand pt. 2. Delonte West and Ryan Gomes are high quality NBA starters. Gerald Green is only 19 or 20 years, but has shown flashes of that Tracy McGrady like player most people seem to think he can become. 

Next year, with Pierce, Sczcerbiak, Jefferson, West, Allen etc back healthy, along with perhaps Oden/Durant, along with some veterans they can trade/sign (they have Theo Ratliff's $11M expiring deal which is a huge commodity), they should be an excellent team. They also, moving contracts like Raef LaFrentz for Telfair, have positioned themselves so they can resign some of their young studs when theyre due up for new contracts. In the NBA, you can sign your OWN players even if you're over the salary cap, to max contracts if you want.

[/NBA lesson]


----------



## GH0STrider

zimbloth said:


> You're an idiot. Too cheap? *THEYRE OVER THE SALARY CAP AND HAVE BEEN FOR YEARS BEFORE OUR CURRENT MANAGEMENT WERE EVEN IN PLACE.* This isn't Major League Baseball, you can't just buy any player you want. There's a strict salary cap. When you're over the cap, the only players you can sign are your own, or veteran minimum guys. There's also the "Mid-level Exception" of about 5 million, but most of those players only sign with teams who are on the verge of a championship (think: Gary Payton and Alonzo Mourning).
> 
> Danny Ainge and the Celtics brass have done an incredible job. They inherited a team from a greedy incompetent owner (Paul Gaston) who traded for Vin Baker and put the team in cap hell for eternity. *The only way a team over the salary cap can improve, is through the draft or with trades.* Unfortunately Ainge inherited no good players other than Pierce, so we had to take some risky trades (some have worked, some not so much). But his drafting has been widely accepted as top notch. Without the luxary of a lottery pick, he got Al Jefferson, Delonte West, Tony Allen, Ryan Gomes, Gerald Green, Rajon Rondo, etc.... all who are extremely talented. The team is positioned for success more now than they have been in 20 years. Now they don't NEED to wait until Tim Duncan is a free agent in the 1% chance hed come here, theycan just develop their players and sign decent veterans to supplement them.
> 
> This has been an injury plagued season with an overload of too-young players, many of whom have made giant strides this year. Tony Allen before he suffered a brutal injury a few months ago, was blossoming into a stud... he was a dominating force both offensively and defensively. Al Jefferson is Elton Brand pt. 2. Delonte West and Ryan Gomes are high quality NBA starters. Gerald Green is only 19 or 20 years, but has shown flashes of that Tracy McGrady like player most people seem to think he can become.
> 
> Next year, with Pierce, Sczcerbiak, Jefferson, West, Allen etc back healthy, along with perhaps Oden/Durant, along with some veterans they can trade/sign (they have Theo Ratliff's $11M expiring deal which is a huge commodity), they should be an excellent team. They also, moving contracts like Raef LaFrentz for Telfair, have positioned themselves so they can resign some of their young studs when theyre due up for new contracts. In the NBA, you can sign your OWN players even if you're over the salary cap, to max contracts if you want.
> 
> [/NBA lesson]




first off, why are you coming in here throwing insults at me? completly uncalled for. this was a peaceful thread with friendly discussion. go be an asshole somewhere else. i dont need a salary cap lecture or nba lecture by anyone. i know damn well how it works. I also know with all that money they put in that team, they got what 23 wins? you do the math. if what your saying is true they sure as hell didn't spend it well. that trade for wally was pointless and didn't help either team one bit. in case you cant tell telfair should have gone to college. he is a bust. your saying a 19 year has flashes of mcgrady? ha. so what he can dunk? dont get to excited he just yet. im not going to argue with you over why the celtics suck. money, bad players, bad managment ( they could have made some trades or signed someone usefull.), injuries, whatever else. keep in mind the celtics also play in the worst division in all of pro sports. you guys play against the crapiest teams more than anyone in the nba. how can you even defend that? Like i said i'm not going to argue with you over this. not worth it. clearly you lack the class to disagree without insulting someone or being a duechbag. thats fine. i appreciate your love for your team. but there is no reason to insult someone cause they dont agree with you.



Azyiu said:


> Don't agree entirely. The Celtics are in a good position to win either the #1 or #2 overall pick. Chances are that pick will carry the Celtics for a long time to come. Pierce has been hurting this season, so gaining a top pick for the long run ain't a deal, IMO.
> 
> Hell, the Celtics situation is never as bleak as that in Soda! I would be totally sad if I were a Wolves fan.



see zimbloth- this is what disagreeing respectfully looks like. notice how he doesnt just start calling people idiots cause he doesn't agree. he provides good insight instead of trying to justify every error the celtics franchise has.


----------



## zimbloth

GH0STrider said:


> first off, why are you coming in here throwing insults at me? completly uncalled for. this was a peaceful thread with friendly discussion. go be an asshole somewhere else.



Just because its peaceful doesnt mean I cant call out someone whos making factually wrong ridiculous statements indicative of someone who doesn't understand the NBA.



GH0STrider said:


> i dont need a salary cap lecture or nba lecture by anyone. i know damn well how it works.



Apparently not. You said the Celtics were 'too cheap to sign good players'. They'd love to sign Tim Duncan or LeBron James, unfortunately they're over the cap.



GH0STrider said:


> I also know with all that money they put in that team, they got what 23 wins? you do the math. if what your saying is true they sure as hell didn't spend it well.



They're over .500 when both Wally and Pierce played. Their win total for this year is irrelevant given half their roster has been out and theyre the youngest team in the NBA. What matters is seeing how the young players are coming along, not winning a terrible divisionand getting bounced in the first round of the playoffs.



GH0STrider said:


> that trade for wally was pointless and didn't help either team one bit.



Yeah if you're clueless about the NBA I guess that makes sense. We got Wally for Ricky Davis, who everyone including Pierce hated, someone who went behind Pierce's back and tried to turn the team against him. He is known as a "cancer". Wally is injury prone, but when healthy is a better player for our system than Ricky Davis. When you have a headcase no one likes like Ricky Davis, the only players you can get in return is another player with risk, such as Wally with his injury history. I'm sure you knew all about the dynamics of the 2005-06 Celtics lockerroom to make a worth-while assessment on Ricky Davis vs. Wally. How are the T-Wolves doing this year? They had their whole team healthy this year and they are still terrible. Whats their excuse?



GH0STrider said:


> in case you cant tell telfair should have gone to college. he is a bust.



No one cares about Telfair here. They traded for him to dump Raef LaFrentz' contract so we could have the flexibility to resign our young players. That was the main motivation. Telfair was a throwin and is not even part of our longterm plans most likely. We have Rondo and West. That said, I don't think a 21 year old PG like Telfair cant get better in time.



GH0STrider said:


> your saying a 19 year has flashes of mcgrady? ha. so what he can dunk? dont get to excited he just yet.



I guess you know more than the NBA scouts, analysts, GMs. Gerald Green is one of the hottest commodities in the NBA not because he can dunk. He's an exceptional talent, with an incredible shooting touch from anywhere on the floor. He's been compared to McGrady by experts all over the league. We could have gotten Iverson if we traded him, we werent interested for a reason. Does that mean he will be as good as McGrady? No, it means hes a young, extremely talented player with a high cieling who has shown repeatedly when given playing time that he can light it up all night. 

By the way, Gerald Green is 19. Tracy McGrady came out of high school too. McGrady's #s in his second year (like Gerald's) are about identical. But its not about stats, its about a skillset and a mindset, thats why experts compare them so often.



GH0STrider said:


> everything else



Honestly all of your points are totally pointless and embarassing. We all know the Celtics were a bad team this year. No one is doubting that. But they're not as bad as their record, due to their injuries and how young they are. There's a difference between a team thats loaded with great young talent whos about to get a #1 or #2 draft pick and unload expiring contracts to free up cap space, than a team who is just going nowhere and has really no future, like say... New Jersey, New York, Minnesota, Portland, Washington, etc. The teams to be on the watch for in the future is Golden State, Toronto, etc.

Look I know you're offended that I called out you out, but you are just exposing yourself as totally clueless about how the NBA works. It sounds as if you goto ESPN.com and read the standings and maybe read an idiot like Steven A. Smith's column, and then think you know something about the NBA. There's many many layers of complexities and nuances with how the NBA works, so I found it necessary to point out some of your incorrect statements. I'm sorry if I came off brash, but you said some pretty silly things.


----------



## GH0STrider

claiming i dont know how the nba works just because i dont know boston's salary cap situation is complete horse shit. I know perfectly well how the nba works. your simply trying to justify every error that team has. that doesnt mean you know anything. they cant sign guys like tim duncan and lebron for a reason mr. know it all. they are signed to other teams and aren't free agents. I didnt know everyone hated ricky. my mistake. i dont follow the celtics that closely to know something like that. i do know that what good is having wally there if he cant play? if no one cares about telfair then why did you bring him up? I never claimed to know more than any nba scout, analyst, or gm. all i said was dont get to high on him just cause he's shown "flashes" that doesn't mean much yet. most young players show flashes and many don't amount to anything. my points are embarassing to who? you? like i care. again stop being an asshole. just cause you don't agree doesn't make you right. it just makes you an asshole for being such a dick. which you have proven clearly that you are. learn how to disagree contructivly. you have come off as nothing but a dick with to much time on your hands with these massive blocks of text that dont prove anything. 

and it's called a draft lottery. the last few years the shittiest teams in the nba haven't been getting the number one or two picks. i wouldn't be suprised if all that losing did NOT result in oden or durrant for you guys. 

I dont say "pretty silly things" learn to have respect for what other people say. If you can't respect what others say no one is going to respect what you think. as i no longer do. I follow the nba very closely and dont appreciate someone telling me i'm wrong cause you dont agree. I personally dont think that boston managment has done enough to put that team in the position to win. wether that means trades, signing better players, getting rid of bad players, ect. is irrelevant. And if you think stevin, a smith is an idiot your an even bigger idiot. remember he is hosting an espn show. your being an asshole on a message board. who's higher up? those guys on espn know a hell of a lot more than you do. when your team sucks people are gonna talk shit. learn to deal with that.


----------



## zimbloth

Your original statements and my responses speak for themselves, I'm not going to argue with you. You've done nothing but contradict yourself. There is such a thing as an incorrect opinion, all I did was point them out. 

PS: Yes Steven A. Smith hosting his own show means he's a good journalist. I guess that means Tim McCarver & Joe Morgan is a good baseball analyst too? Honestly you really just don't get it. Smith has his own show because he's loud and ESPN worships African-Americans because they're desperate to appear 'hip' to the 18-35 demographic.


----------



## GH0STrider

i think not. i've stood by what i said originally. you haven't proven anything other than showing a fine example of how to be an asshole when it wasn't call for.


----------



## zimbloth

GH0STrider said:


> i think not. i've stood by what i said originally. you haven't proven anything other than showing a fine example of how to be an asshole when it wasn't call for.



Well, people can read your original goofy statements*, and my well thought-out responses, and make their own judgement call on who knows what theyre talking about. Or option C, no one will care other than us 

*


GH0STrider said:


> I feel bad for you boston fans. You have one of the best players in the nba *with managment that is to cheap to put decent help around him *to make one of the nba's most legendary franchises a winner again.  shit like that is gonna drive paul peirce right outta town.


----------



## GH0STrider

you haven't learned anything and apprently can't read. just becaue you dont agree doesn't my statments are wrong or goofy. its also doesn't mean your comments were well thought out. lol. and you really dont know anything. most people can shoot out a page full of bs to support their teams. good for you. were all really impressed. go beat your chest, pump you ego a little bigger and head back out to the other forums and show everyone what a big man you are.


----------



## zimbloth

GH0STrider said:


> you haven't learned anything and apprently can't read. just becaue you dont agree doesn't my statments are wrong or goofy. its also doesn't mean your comments were well thought out. lol. and you really dont know anything. most people can shoot out a page full of bs to support their teams. good for you. were all really impressed. go beat your chest, pump you ego a little bigger and head back out to the other forums and show everyone what a big man you are.



Um, there's nothing to agree or disagree about! Thats the point. What you said is factually wrong. It's not about supporting my team. You made statements which make no sense, I corrected them. I'm aware the Celtics were a bad team this year, we're in full agreeance. My statements had nothing to do with that. You responded to Chris' comment rudely ,and made uneducated statements, that's what this is about.

I'm not claiming to be the God of NBA knowledge, but I do follow it very passionately, I read newspapers all over the country, I know people who work for NBA teams who give me information, I have worked for a publication writing articles on the NBA, I've personally interviewed NBA executives, I watch hundreds of NBA games, I read up on the business side of the NBA, I have friends who are sponsors of NBA teams, I know a thing or two about the NBA. That doesnt mean I can come in here and say "LOLZ THE CELTICS RULE!". I'm not doing that. You made foolish comments, so I felt like responding. Mainly because most people, most casual NBA fans don't think things through. They just see black and white, things are more complicated than that.


----------



## GH0STrider

its wasn't a foolish comment whatsoever. that team is losing for reasons other than injuries. I felt the managment could do more. thats it . an opinion is NEVER factually wrong.I never said it was a fact. i said it was my opinion. So mr. nba is you can't handle others opinions i'd say the internet is not a place for you.


----------



## zimbloth

GH0STrider said:


> its wasn't a foolish comment whatsoever. that team is losing for reasons other than injuries. I felt the managment could do more. thats it . an opinion is NEVER factually wrong.I never said it was a fact. i said it was my opinion. So mr. nba is you can't handle others opinions i'd say the internet is not a place for you.



Your opinion is horseshit. Opinions can't be wrong? Want me to prove it? Observe:

Bill: I think the Sun orbits Earth.
Kevin: No, Earth has an elliptical orbit around the Sun actually.
Bill: My opinion stands. All opinions are valid you can't prove that.
Kevin: -sigh-

See?

You can substitute "The celtics were "too cheap" to sign players to help Pierce" is a provable incorrect statement. They are over the salary cap. They can't sign any great players to help Pierce. They can only sign players to the veteran minimum or the MLE.


----------



## XEN

Wow, just wow.


----------



## GH0STrider

zimbloth said:


> Your opinion is horseshit. Opinions can be wrong? Want me to prove it? Observe:
> 
> Bill: I think the Sun orbits Earth.
> Kevin: No, Earth has an elliptical orbit around the Sun actually.
> Bill: My opinion stands. All opinions are valid you can't prove that.
> Kevin: -sigh-
> 
> See?
> 
> You can substitute "The celtics were "too cheap" to sign players to help Pierce" is a provable incorrect statement.



your a fucking idiot. thats not an opinion. thats some dumbass getting a fact wrong. not an opinion. 

arguing with you is like telling a 2 year old they can't watch sesame street. man you are duechbag. not worth the time. go beat your chest a little more king kong.


----------



## zimbloth

urklvt said:


> Wow, just wow.



I know, it's just basketball, it's silly to get this serious over it. But what can I say? He made a rude comment in response to Chris', with ignorant statements attached to it, so I felt the need to say something, seeing as this is a subject I have knowledge of.



GH0STrider said:


> your a fucking idiot. thats not an opinion. thats some dumbass getting a fact wrong. not an opinion.



You're _making my point_. What I said *is a fact*. Let's just end this, waste of time.


----------



## GH0STrider

im willing to bet you think you have knowledge of just about every subject being an egotistical asshole and what not. ignorant. yes you are.


----------



## Azyiu

Hey Nick and Jack, just chill, man!!!


----------



## The Dark Wolf

GH0STrider said:


> im willing to bet you think you have knowledge of just about every subject being an egotistical asshole and what not. ignorant. yes you are.



Dude, you're going WAAAAAY over the line.

 I'd chill and apologize, personally. You two may disagree, but those kinds of names and insults being tossed around like that? Not cool, man.

Is your name, by any chance, Ron Artest?


----------



## Azyiu

^ Yeah, agreed, the two of you guys should just take a step back and chill. Look, we ALL love the NBA or at least enjoy basketball. It is cool to disagree, but there is really no need to fight over something we don't agree upon. 

Come on, guys, each of you take one step back and let's start over, cool? Let's talk about the upcoming playoffs or something instead?


----------



## The Dark Wolf

The Mighty Pistons shall Own All.

 There, close this thread. That's all that needs to be said on the playoffs.


----------



## Azyiu

The Dark Wolf said:


> The Mighty Pistons shall Own All.



Dude, I will have to disagree with you! 

Though I am not a Bulls' fan, I like the Bulls' chances in beating the Pistons. Unlike the Cavs, where LBJ's supporting cast has to step up like mad to stand a chance against the Pistons, the Bulls' bench simply play so well and pretty consistantly all year. What they lack is the so-called playoffs experience, but you bet those young-sters are going to play hard everynight. Also, unlike the Cavs, the Bulls have many scoring options, and IMO they play D just as well as anyone.

And you think Big Ben ain't longing for a possible Bulls / Pistons series? If I were you, I probably don't want to face the Bulls and a mad Big Ben in the playoffs. IF they face each other, I bet he is going to one of those ridiculous game and score at least 25 rebounds and 6 blocks!!! 

Sure, Billups, Hamilton, Tay + Sheed are an awesome lineup, but where do you fit guys like Dice and whinner C-Webb? Both of those guys are way past their prime, especially C-Webb! He can no longer move laterally at will like back in his Kings' days. If I were Skiles, I would tell my guys to exploit that left and right when C-Webb is on the court. Hell, the Pistons is not that great in defending the pick & roll either, see the two games they go against the Jazz!

Seriously, I like the Bulls' chances... damn, suddenly I sound like a Bulls' fan boy, huh?  Man, my Lakers suck!!! Kobe can't do everything all by himself, and our interior D is worth like a two-dollar whore! Ouch!


----------



## The Dark Wolf

^ This man knows way too much about basketball.


----------



## Azyiu

^ Wow! That's nice of you... I totally feel the love, dude.


----------



## rummy

Yeah, the Celtics suck. They're piss poor. That is a fact.


----------



## GH0STrider

The Dark Wolf said:


> Dude, you're going WAAAAAY over the line.
> 
> I'd chill and apologize, personally. You two may disagree, but those kinds of names and insults being tossed around like that? Not cool, man.
> 
> Is your name, by any chance, Ron Artest?



I will not apologize to that guy. It is ok to disagree, but to just start insulting people because you disagree is bullshit. I will however apologize to the rest of you guys for that. I'm sorry to play a part in disrupting the peaceful conversation we had in here. But im not going to be called an idiot cause someone doesn't agree with me. thats just bullshit.



Azyiu said:


> Dude, I will have to disagree with you!
> 
> Though I am not a Bulls' fan, I like the Bulls' chances in beating the Pistons. Unlike the Cavs, where LBJ's supporting cast has to step up like mad to stand a chance against the Pistons, the Bulls' bench simply play so well and pretty consistantly all year. What they lack is the so-called playoffs experience, but you bet those young-sters are going to play hard everynight. Also, unlike the Cavs, the Bulls have many scoring options, and IMO they play D just as well as anyone.
> 
> And you think Big Ben ain't longing for a possible Bulls / Pistons series? If I were you, I probably don't want to face the Bulls and a mad Big Ben in the playoffs. IF they face each other, I bet he is going to one of those ridiculous game and score at least 25 rebounds and 6 blocks!!!
> 
> Sure, Billups, Hamilton, Tay + Sheed are an awesome lineup, but where do you fit guys like Dice and whinner C-Webb? Both of those guys are way past their prime, especially C-Webb! He can no longer move laterally at will like back in his Kings' days. If I were Skiles, I would tell my guys to exploit that left and right when C-Webb is on the court. Hell, the Pistons is not that great in defending the pick & roll either, see the two games they go against the Jazz!
> 
> Seriously, I like the Bulls' chances... damn, suddenly I sound like a Bulls' fan boy, huh?  Man, my Lakers suck!!! Kobe can't do everything all by himself, and our interior D is worth like a two-dollar whore! Ouch!



couldn't have said it better myself. nice job sir.


----------



## rummy

I think the Bulls and the Pistons are very similar in their style. They both play hard defense, half court basketball, heavy point guard play, and pick & roll/pop. Like you guys said, the Pistons are getting old. Dice, CWebb, even Rasheed looks rusty here and there. The young Bulls can out run them like they did at their last meeting. Start 'em off with half court, pick & pop with Gordon/Hinrich, then when the old dudes get tired, just run 'em like Phoenix would. "Poor-man's-Nash" Hinrich can penetrate and kick, Gordon, Nocioni, Deng can all catch and shoot. I haven't even mentioned Tyrus and Luol slashing to the basket, or grabbing lobs.

Also, if our rookie Sefolosha can get some playing time, I think that'll do wonders for the team. Right now, Kirk is the go-to defender for all superstars; whether it's Kobe, Dwayne, Pierce, Redd. If Sefolosha with his 6'7" arms can guard the superstars, and let Hinrich do his thing offensively, who knows what can happen.

I do think that if the Bulls can make it to the NBA finals, they can win the championship. We'll see if they can get there. Regardless, there'll be good games to watch.


----------



## Azyiu

I think I am the only unhappy camper here... my Lakers are falling apart!!! Man, believe it or not, they "could" go from the current #7 seed out west to missing the playoffs entirely, if they do not win at least one of their final two games.... we need some major overhaul in the off season badly!!! 

Getting KG will always remains a pipe dream. That said, J. O'Neal of the Pacers could be a nice addition to the Lakers. Hell, given the current Pacers saga, and the unhappiness of O'Neal, both sides likely want a change... we will see... God, my Lakers suck!!!


----------



## GH0STrider

I seriously cant believe how shitty the lakers have become. were they not 26-13 and one point? Injuries to a big hit but this one of the worst finishes i've ever seen. I'd like to see kg or jermaine o'neal trade too.


----------



## Azyiu

I simply have no word for the Lakers' terrible finish in the last 15 games or so. Kobe was about the only one who does everything, and Odom (the supposed #2 guy on the team) is just not getting the job done. 

Well, KG won't be traded to the Lakers no matter what. The Wolves' management won't let that happen, even if they have to trade KG. As for Jermaine O'Neal, he is a good kid, but I am not sure if he is really worth for Odom + K.Brown. It would be a dream situation to get someone like Bosh (it won't happen, of course), or Boozer + AK47 for Odom + Brown + Mihm. 

Hell, that last trade scenario I mentioned with the Jazz actually makes sense for both teams! We will see... The Lakers long for some upgrade up front, while the Jazz could unload both guys' long contracts with some flexibilities in return.


----------



## GH0STrider

the jazz have no real reason to do that trade, they are having great success with boozer and ak47. Although ak is having a below average year. But trading boozer would be retarded. the guy is a monster.


----------



## Chris

GH0STrider said:


> im willing to bet you think you have knowledge of just about every subject being an egotistical asshole and what not. ignorant. yes you are.



:\ Come on dude. Knock it off.


----------



## ibzrg1570

Wow, this thread went downhill fast. Good thing Bob saved the day!

I totally agree with Azyiu, especially with the "my Lakers suck" part. 

But in all seriousness, I think that this year's playoffs will be interesting with so many teams with big roster changes from last year. If only I could watch them live.


----------



## The Dark Wolf

Tim Duncan got ejected for LAUGHING AT A CALL, while sitting on the bench. 

 What the fuck? That's insane, and it should really be challenged.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/recap?gameId=270415006


----------



## GH0STrider

Chris said:


> :\ Come on dude. Knock it off.



i have knocked it off. i didnt start it either. I even apologized.


----------



## Azyiu

ibzrg1570 said:


> I totally agree with Azyiu, especially with the "my Lakers suck" part.



I am glad, FINALLY someone here is agreeing with my view.  Seriously, the Lakers won't go far without a fully healthy roster. That said, I sincerely want to see the Suns finally winning a championship!



The Dark Wolf said:


> Tim Duncan got ejected for LAUGHING AT A CALL, while sitting on the bench.
> 
> What the fuck? That's insane, and it should really be challenged.
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/recap?gameId=270415006



Yeah, that's messed up, but Crawford has always been known for being a hot head.


----------



## zimbloth

GH0STrider said:


> I seriously cant believe how shitty the lakers have become. were they not 26-13 and one point? Injuries to a big hit but this one of the worst finishes i've ever seen. I'd like to see kg or jermaine o'neal trade too.



Are you suggesting the Lakers could land KG or JO? 

What pieces do the Lakers have to make any sort of trade? Jermaine O'Neal and Kevin Garnett are making around $20M. The Lakers would have to package half their team, and they still would fall short of making the money work. Every year the Lakers and Knicks media think their teams can make a trade for a superstar, and no one realizes that can't work. 

Also, why would the Pacers want to trade an expensive, often injured player like O'Neal, and trade him for an expensive, often injured yet not nearly as good player like Lamar Odom + half the Lakers roster? The more likely scenario is O'Neal gets moved to a team that has young, inexpensive talent and/or draft picks, like the Chicago Bulls.

The Lakers are in a situation with how much money they're paying Kobe and Lamar Odom, they have little chance to get much better than where they are. They have very little depth or talent outside their top 2-3 guys, and they're in a brutal division. I think Portland if they play their cards right could catch up to them in a couple years as well, they have a ton of good players and a lot of money to spend soon.

EDIT: Fun stat of the day.... the Celtics are paying Vin Baker $5,300,000 this season, despite the fact he's retired and hasnt played for us in 4 years. Thanks Paul Gaston! Thank goodness that finally comes off the cap after this season


----------



## GH0STrider

zimbloth said:


> Are you suggesting the Lakers could land KG or JO?
> 
> What pieces do the Lakers have to make any sort of trade? Jermaine O'Neal and Kevin Garnett are making around $20M. The Lakers would have to package half their team, and they still would fall short of making the money work. Every year the Lakers and Knicks media think their teams can make a trade for a superstar, and no one realizes that can't work.
> 
> Also, why would the Pacers want to trade an expensive, often injured player like O'Neal, and trade him for an expensive, often injured yet not nearly as good player like Lamar Odom + half the Lakers roster? The more likely scenario is O'Neal gets moved to a team that has young, inexpensive talent and/or draft picks, like the Chicago Bulls.
> 
> The Lakers are in a situation with how much money they're paying Kobe and Lamar Odom, they have little chance to get much better than where they are. They have very little depth or talent outside their top 2-3 guys, and they're in a brutal division. I think Portland if they play their cards right could catch up to them in a couple years as well, they have a ton of good players and a lot of money to spend soon.
> 
> EDIT: Fun stat of the day.... the Celtics are paying Vin Baker $5,300,000 this season, despite the fact he's retired and hasnt played for us in 4 years. Thanks Paul Gaston! Thank goodness that finally comes off the cap after this season



now your just starting shit. I said i would like to see them get kg or jo. how does that imply a suggestion? go start shit with someone else. no where did i imply or say it was possible. I said i would like to see it happen, obviously it can't.


----------



## zimbloth

This is an NBA thread, I spoke about a very common subject talked about in NBA fan circles (O'Neal/Garnett to LA or NY), and brought some perspective to it. You have nothing to do with it. When I see people talking about a subject like that, I assume it has some basis in reality and not just going "gee whiz I'd love if my team could get LeBron James". I was giving you the benefit of the doubt. It goes without saying any NBA fan would want an Hall of Famer like Garnett on their team, I was just discussing it on a different level.

Has nothing to do with you.


----------



## Azyiu

Hey, Nick and Jack, really, chill guys... we all love the NBA or basketball, or whatever... the point is, we all got here for some reasons. Ok, you guys started off on a wrong foot, let's make it right, ok?

@ Nick, I heard the Celtics are about to offer Rivers an extension. I love Rivers as a person, but IMO he is hardly a good coach. I mean, in 4 seasons with the Cs, his wins total have declined from 45 wins in year one all the way to the second worst in the L. Did he get rewarded for tanking? Interestingly yet, the one who put the team together (Ainge) actually has a better coaching record than the one who coaches the team. Yet, he refuses to coach the Cs. What the hell? I am no Cs fan, and I wish you guys well, but remember 1997? What *IF* you guys do not get either the #1 or #2 overall pick? What then? Man... I guess my point is, do you honestly think Ainge has a clear plan for the team in a long run?


----------



## GH0STrider

zimbloth said:


> This is an NBA thread, I spoke about a very common subject talked about in NBA fan circles (O'Neal/Garnett to LA or NY), and brought some perspective to it. You have nothing to do with it. When I see people talking about a subject like that, I assume it has some basis in reality and not just going "gee whiz I'd love if my team could get LeBron James". I was giving you the benefit of the doubt. It goes without saying any NBA fan would want an Hall of Famer like Garnett on their team, I was just discussing it on a different level.
> 
> Has nothing to do with you.



when you quote someone's post and then make assumptions it has everything to do with them. Quit acting so Innocent. dont make assumptions either, it makes you simply look like an ass.


----------



## Azyiu

hey guys, seriously now, what's done is done, let's agree to disagree, can we? The playoffs and the draft lottery (the NBA not Iraq ) are upon us, let's just enjoy both and forget whatever hell else you read thus far? Cool?


----------



## GH0STrider

I'm cool and have been cool. I don't appreciate being called an idiot cause someone doesn't agree with me. nor do i appreciate someone making rediculous assumptions towards me. As long as shit like that is out of the way I'm cool.

magic and lakers both lock up playoff spots tonight. looks like golden state will be ending their 12 year drought as well.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> I'm cool and have been cool. I don't appreciate being called an idiot cause someone doesn't agree with me. nor do i appreciate someone making rediculous assumptions towards me. As long as shit like that is out of the way I'm cool.
> 
> magic and lakers both lock up playoff spots tonight. looks like golden state will be ending their 12 year drought as well.



Yeah, Nick and Jack, cool it dudes, let's start over!!!

And hey, you are wrong again! Ha!  The Warriors haven't been in the playoffs for 13 seasons now (last time it was 1994). 

The Magic / Pistons match up is somewhat interesting, IMO. It will be the first time Hill plays in the playoffs for the Magic, and it is against his former team! Wow! I love Hill, but it is sad to see him "lost" the past few seasons to those ankle problems... I am no Pistons' fan, but in a strange kind of way I always thought they should "thanks" Hill for leaving them in 2000. Without that trade with the Magic, the Pistons couldn't have laid such solid foundation for their 2004 title.


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> Yeah, Nick and Jack, cool it dudes, let's start over!!!
> 
> And hey, you are wrong again! Ha!  The Warriors haven't been in the playoffs for 13 seasons now (last time it was 1994).
> 
> The Magic / Pistons match up is somewhat interesting, IMO. It will be the first time Hill plays in the playoffs for the Magic, and it is against his former team! Wow! I love Hill, but it is sad to see him "lost" the past few seasons to those ankle problems... I am no Pistons' fan, but in a strange kind of way I always thought they should "thanks" Hill for leaving them in 2000. Without that trade with the Magic, the Pistons couldn't have laid such solid foundation for their 2004 title.



no dude, actually your wrong.  

93-94* made playoffs
94-95(1)
95-96(2)
96-97(3)
97-98(4)
98-99(5)
99-00(6)
00-01(7)
01-02(8)
02-03(9)
03-04(10)
04-05(11)
05-06(12)

06-07- will make playoffs. 

on the other hand- I'm really looking forward to seeing dwight and grant back in the playoffs. even though hey will be a sub. 500 team.


----------



## zimbloth

Ayzui...honestly I'd love to talk about this with you, as I've had these same conversations with people outside of Boston who don't follow the team that closely, it's much easier 'in real time' than in a forum. It's a very complex issue. You have to take into account the team Ainge inherited, the terrible contracts he inherited, his drafts, the teams Rivers had to deal with since coming here.... but I'll try to give you a short answer (and its not short )



Azyiu said:


> I love Rivers as a person, but IMO he is hardly a good coach. I mean, in 4 seasons with the Cs, his wins total have declined from 45 wins in year one all the way to the second worst in the L.



I think he is a very good coach, and even better developer of young players. Honestly man, a win/loss record means nothing without context. Look at the year David Robinson was injured the year before they got Duncan, does that make Greg Popovich a bad coach? Does it make him a good coach because he's had Hall of Fame players on his team throughout his entire tenure? Find me great coaches who get it done without talent and healthy players.

In his first year, he won the division. Why? They had healthy veterans all season long, like Pierce, Walker, Ricky Davis, Gary Payton, Raef LaFrentz...their talented rookies like Al Jefferson (now a star), Tony Allen (getting there), and Delonte West (work in progress) were all healthy. Since then, they've just gotten younger and younger, more and more injury plagued, etc. You have to understand this one universal principle: young teams dont win in the NBA. It almost never happens. When you couple that along with the fact they've had bigtime injuries, it's pretty much impossible to win in the short-term.

This year alone? Their veterans Pierce, Sczcerbiak, Theo Ratliff, Scalabrine have been injured for either all or the majority of the season. Tony Allen, who was blossoming into a stud (look at his last 15 of the season he played) suffered a BRUTAL injury several months ago and is out for the year. He was the teams emotional/defensive leader. Other good young players like Al Jefferson, West, Ryan Gomes, etc have spent considerable time with fluke injuries. The roster is almost entirely made up of rookies, high-school kids, 2 second round draft picks, 2 NBDL players, etc.

Given all that, how is it possible to blame the coach? If anything, he should be praised. If you watch Celtic games, you'd see that 99% of the time, the team, despite having almost no one healthy, is always in it at the end, even against top notch teams. They play with tons of heart, never give up, and all the young guys have seen giant improvements across the board.

It's completely unfair to criticize Doc Rivers when he's had teams full of almost nothing but kids, and they've had a lot of bad luck with injuries. Notoriously negative Boston even understands this, and the fan support has been huge, because we see whats been going on, the progress. People understand the team is not as bad as their record. We'll see what happens when our young guys continue to improve, and we get healthy, improve thru the draft/trades, etc. Most people around the NBA see this team's future as extremely bright.



Azyiu said:


> Did he get rewarded for tanking?



They didn't tank. They've been injured and have mostly young players on the roster. 



Azyiu said:


> What *IF* you guys do not get either the #1 or #2 overall pick? What then? Man... I guess my point is, do you honestly think Ainge has a clear plan for the team in a long run?



I suspect if they don't get the #1 or #2 pick, they will trade it. Likely will package the expiring contract of Theo Ratliff ($11.6M) along with perhaps another one of our young players for an established veteran. This draft is very deep, it should be workable. 

Either way, Oden/Durant or not, this team is headed for greener pastures. The team is full of very talented and productive players who are blossoming before our eyes. Al Jefferson very quietly has become an all-star caliber player. He's basically a more offensively gifted Elton Brand. He puts down 20-10 regularly, and he schools opposing allstar PF/C's routinely. He's also a great kid, with great heart, and already exhibiting great leadership qualities. Pair him with Pierce. Rajon Rondo is a REALLY good rookie. West/Green/Gomes/Allen/Perkins are all really promising. Wally will be back. I honestly think, even the team as presently constituted, if they stayed healthy and continued their progress, should be a dangerous team next year i the East. If they get Oden/Durant, or make a trade, even better.

Ainge's plan has been clear all along my friend. He inherited a team with 1 good player, 1 okay player, and then 10 guys who are NBDL caliber guys (most are out of the league now altogether). Not only that, but a team with terrible contracts. The only thing he could do, was try to improve the team via the draft, and trades. Problem is, he had almost no talent to use to trade. So he had to take on other teams head cases/injury risks and hope for the best, while their bad contracts expired and they transformed the team via the draft. 

He has succeeded. Look at what he's done without the benefit of a single lottery pick.

2004: Al Jefferson, Delonte West, Tony Allen. Jefferson is a _great _player. West/Allen are good, jury still out on their futures, but already they're NBA starter caliber players with big upside. 2005: Gerald Green, Ryan Gomes. Green is out of high-school, hes only 19, but already he's displayed incredible talent offensively. His defense is just dreadful, but he's 19. He will likely be the future heir to Paul Pierce. He has star written all of over him. Ryan Gomes was a late 2nd round pick whos proven to be a reliable, consistent rebounder, scorer and defender. Really nice player. How many late 2nd round picks can be counted on for 15-8 on any given night? He's undersized, but he's solid. 2006: Rajon Rondo, Leon Powe. Rondo is an EXCEPTIONAL defensive player and penetrator. Very good scorer, not a very good shooter. How many rookie pgs are? He is a very good passer too. He is our future PG. West is more of a SG and Telfair isnt really in our plans longterm. We got him to dump LaFrentz' horrible contract. Leon Powe, another late 2nd round pick that Ainge manages to find. Undersized PF who plays big. Great rebounder, good low post scorer, big time heart.

Honestly, time will tell. But Ainge's goal was to get younger and more atheletic. He did that. His goal was to rid the team of terrible contracts. He did that. His goal was to set the team up for financial flexibility down the road, so they could resign their young commodities and sign FAs, he's done that. This stuff just takes time. When you inherit a team with NOTHING, in the NBA where there's a strict salary cap, it's hard to rebound overnight - look at the Bulls. And they were lucky enough to be handed 2 1st round picks from the pathetic knicks. The C's have done all this without ONE SINGLE LOTTERY PICK.

It's too early to tell if they're going to be a championship caliber team anytime soon, but Ainge/Rivers have done everything they possible could have to put them in the right direction.... that's why the vast majority of Boston fans/media are encouraged by what they see.
*
PS: Team Ainge inherited other than Pierce & Walker (who is terrible in his own right).*

Vin Baker (still paying for him on the cap...)
Grant Long
Ruben Wolkowski
Marc Bryant
JR Bremer
Tony Battie
Kedrick Brown
Bruno Sundov
Eric Williams
Shammond Williams
Tony Delk
etc.

How many of those guys are even in the NBA anymore or are relevant?


----------



## Azyiu

Yeah, Nick, I have to agree that Ainge has done what Thomas cannot do in NY. Taking over a team with basically no cap flexibility or high draft pick, and turn it over to a team with some real hope. True, Doc has done what he could in reality, and I guess we can judge him for the upcoming season. As there is no more excuses, agree?

That said, no matter what happen to you guys on May 22nd, your team's future is FAR brighter than those teams in Sota and Indy, man. I would hate to be their fans right around now.  

Slightly off topic, do you or does anyone else think the Knicks offered Thomas an extension 17 games too soon?  They have gone 3-14 since he got his extension! Hell, I *HATE* both the Knicks and Thomas (a thug!), but I thought this whole extension thing is funny in some kind of ways...


----------



## zimbloth

Azyiu said:


> Yeah, Nick, I have to agree that Ainge has done what Thomas cannot do in NY. Taking over a team with basically no cap flexibility or high draft pick, and turn it over to a team with some real hope. True, Doc has done what he could in reality, and I guess we can judge him for the upcoming season. As there is no more excuses, agree?
> 
> That said, no matter what happen to you guys on May 22nd, your team's future is FAR brighter than those teams in Sota and Indy, man. I would hate to be their fans right around now.
> 
> Slightly off topic, do you or does anyone else think the Knicks offered Thomas an extension 17 games too soon?  They have gone 3-14 since he got his extension! Hell, I *HATE* both the Knicks and Thomas (a thug!), but I thought this whole extension thing is funny in some kind of ways...



Isiah Thomas is the worst GM in the history of the game. If you thought my last post was long, this would one would crash Chris' server so I won't even go there.

Yes I agree, next year is when we can judge Doc Rivers fairly. If they are not a playoff team next year, he likely will be gone. I just don't see how, barring injuries, that can happen. Most of the east is PATHETIC and just getting worse, and the good teams are old. I would be surprised if they anything lower than a 4th or 5th seed next season. Danny is behind him. He does so much good work for the young guys and is a pretty good X's and O's guy - he just needs players polished enough to carry out the gameplan. That's been the issue thus far....inexperience.

Indy and NY are going nowhere but down. Same for NJ, Washington, Cleveland perhaps too (Z is old, Hughes sucks, etc.) The Raptors have a good future. I think the Bucks can be good if they stay healthy and get some more help. The Magic... tough to say, Howard is overrated (well, needs to improve his offense) and Nelson is too small to be a playoff force, but its the east. I like Philly's future, but not next year, down the road. I think the East is just wide open, IMO Golden State would be a #2 seed if they were an east team.


----------



## Azyiu

zimbloth said:


> Isiah Thomas is the worst GM in the history of the game. If you thought my last post was long, this would one would crash Chris' server so I won't even go there.



 I would LOVE to see how you crash the server, really.  

And you are absolutely correct on Thomas. His trades and signings are all questionable. I was totally surprised and delighted when they traded FOR Francis a couple seasons ago. In a strange way, Thomas should've gotten the EOY award, man. He had made several teams better for years to come!!!  



zimbloth said:


> Yes I agree, next year is when we can judge Doc Rivers fairly. If they are not a playoff team next year, he likely will be gone. I just don't see how, barring injuries, that can happen. Most of the east is PATHETIC and just getting worse, and the good teams are old. I would be surprised if they anything lower than a 4th or 5th seed next season. Danny is behind him. He does so much good work for the young guys and is a pretty good X's and O's guy - he just needs players polished enough to carry out the gameplan. That's been the issue thus far....inexperience.



Well... we will see, but for an outsider like me, I thought Bill Simmons of ESPN (he is a die hard Cs fan, BTW) said it pretty well, worth checking out http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/page2/story?page=simmons/070413



zimbloth said:


> Indy and NY are going nowhere but down. Same for NJ, Washington, Cleveland perhaps too (Z is old, Hughes sucks, etc.) The Raptors have a good future. I think the Bucks can be good if they stay healthy and get some more help. The Magic... tough to say, Howard is overrated (well, needs to improve his offense) and Nelson is too small to be a playoff force, but its the east. I like Philly's future, but not next year, down the road. I think the East is just wide open, IMO Golden State would be a #2 seed if they were an east team.



Totally agree. The east is pretty wide open, and like you, I only see a few teams up the raise out east. The Raptors, the Bulls, the Cs, the 76ers and the Magic. I don't think D. Howard is over-rated. I truly believe he can be the next KG of sort, but he still has a way to go... I mean, look at how long it took Bosh to develop, and suddenly he rules this season. IMO, coaching is the main problem down in Orlando. They really need to give Howard the rock more! As for Nelson, yeah, he might be better suit as a backup. Chucky Atkins of the Grizzlies is a free agent this summer, he is not a bad addition for the Magic to fill the PG spot.

Will GS be the #2 team out east if they were playing in the east? Well, maybe not. I think they cannot do any better than #4 out east. For one thing, the run and gun style can only get you so far without some true defenders on your team. GS seems like the Suns from a few seasons ago. They run and gun but can't stop you from scoring.


----------



## rummy

Did you hear Ryan Gomes had to say? Yeah, that Ryan Gomes from the Boston Celtics. He basically came out and said that he sat out the 4th quarter on purpose. They wanted to lose that game, so they can secure the pick. All the fans that came to cheer for the Celtics had to deal with this; a thrown game. 


http://deadspin.com/sports/nba/ryan-gomes-is-aware-of-the-celtics-priorities-252415.php


----------



## playstopause

50 pts for Kooooooooooooooooobe!!! 

_"Bryant joins Hall of Famer Wilt Chamberlain as the only players to reach the mark 10 times in a season. Chamberlain netted 50 points 30 times in 1962-63 and 45 times in 1961-62."_

http://www.nba.com/news/50Point_Performances_070127.html

Not even Jordan did this! Looks like Kobe-my-man will get the scoring title!!!


----------



## GH0STrider

great a scoring title again and another first round exit.


----------



## Chris

rummy said:


> Did you hear Ryan Gomes had to say? Yeah, that Ryan Gomes from the Boston Celtics. He basically came out and said that he sat out the 4th quarter on purpose. They wanted to lose that game, so they can secure the pick. All the fans that came to cheer for the Celtics had to deal with this; a thrown game.
> 
> 
> http://deadspin.com/sports/nba/ryan-gomes-is-aware-of-the-celtics-priorities-252415.php




I don't even _remotely_ like basketball and even I know they're tanking on purpose. 

Ainge, ftw!


----------



## playstopause

GH0STrider said:


> great a scoring title again and another first round exit.



The Lakers already had their share of championships with Bryant.
Not that another one would be unwelcome.


----------



## GH0STrider

playstopause said:


> The Lakers already had their share of championships with Bryant.
> Not that another one would be unwelcome.



already had their championships? so what. the goal of any nba team is to win the tittle regardless of how many times they have already done it.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> already had their championships? so what. the goal of any nba team is to win the tittle regardless of how many times they have already done it.



.... and make even more money then you can imagine in the process.


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> .... and make even more money then you can imagine in the process.



thats the name of the game right?


----------



## Azyiu

^ Totally, but I am cool with that.


----------



## GH0STrider

yeah me too. final games of the season this week. should be cool to see who ends up where as far as playoff positioning is concerned.


----------



## zimbloth

Bill Simmons isn't a legitimate source IMO. He is a Celtics fan, but he's also out of touch. He's lived out in California for years, and he's on record as not read the Boston papers anymore. He's just a reactionary blowhard who doesn't think beyond boxscores. I don't care what Bill Simmons has said, he's been exposed time and time again as a know-nothing. 

Every argument he's ever had can be easily dismantled with even the slightest bit of research. He's really just another ESPN.com sensationalist who only looks at things on the surface and doesn't analyze shit (see: Joe Morgan, Steven A. Smith, Steve Phillips). He views something like the Telfair trade as "well, Telfair isnt very good, therefore Ainge is an idiot". He makes no mention of the fact we got to dump LaFrentz' contract and are now positioned to be able to resign our young guys to long term deals because of it (and we got Rajon Rondo whos better than Telfair anyways in the late 1st round).

The fact is Doc Rivers is a good coach who has not had any possible chance to succeed with what he's had to work with. All you can judge him by is on player development, and how well the team has performed given it's talent, and he's been a huge hit on all those fronts.

Simmons grew up in the 80s watching Bird/Parish/McHale/Ainge/etc, and it just hurts his Celtics pride that the team has been bad for quite some time, and that blinds his ability to use logic when talking about "his team". He's a much better Redsox writer, but even then. He's only employed by ESPN because he's good at making funny pop-culture references in his articles, it's not like he's a respected journalist or basketball analyst. 



rummy said:


> Did you hear Ryan Gomes had to say? Yeah, that Ryan Gomes from the Boston Celtics. He basically came out and said that he sat out the 4th quarter on purpose. They wanted to lose that game, so they can secure the pick. All the fans that came to cheer for the Celtics had to deal with this; a thrown game.
> 
> 
> http://deadspin.com/sports/nba/ryan-gomes-is-aware-of-the-celtics-priorities-252415.php



I've never heard of DeadSpin.com, and I really don't know of how reliable that source is. Either way, I don't think they "tanked" the season, I think of it more like, they have a lot of young guys who they want to see "what they have", and since their season is lost anyways, might as well throw them out there, because what do you have to lose? I'm glad they lost a lot down the stretch though, hopefully it pays off with a #1 or #2 pick.


----------



## rummy

Have you heard of Boston Herald?

http://celtics.bostonherald.com/celtics/view.bg?articleid=194863&format=text

http://www.celticsblog.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=567&Itemid=189

http://www.aolsportsblog.com/2007/04/15/ryan-gomes-sold-doc-rivers-out/


----------



## playstopause

GH0STrider said:


> already had their championships? so what. the goal of any nba team is to win the tittle regardless of how many times they have already done it.



Well, i know that but you can't expect a team to win 10 titles in 15 years.
Too many teams = talent diluted across the league.
It's like someone expected the Bulls to win more championships after the ones they did win in the 90's. I mean come on, it had to come to an end.
It's a cycle and there's nothing to do about it.


----------



## zimbloth

rummy said:


> Have you heard of Boston Herald?
> 
> http://celtics.bostonherald.com/celtics/view.bg?articleid=194863&format=text
> 
> http://www.celticsblog.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=567&Itemid=189
> 
> http://www.aolsportsblog.com/2007/04/15/ryan-gomes-sold-doc-rivers-out/



Save the attitude. I just missed that Ryan Gomes quote, and I'd never heard of the website you showed me. I don't doubt they were trying to lock up the 2nd worst record down the stretch. I just don't think the team 'tanked the season' in general.


----------



## GH0STrider

I understand it is to their benefit probably to keep losing so they have a better chance at the lottery but thats just low. Your an nba player. be a professional and do what you get paid to do. which is work as a team to put more w's in the win colum.


----------



## Azyiu

zimbloth said:


> Bill Simmons isn't a legitimate source IMO. He is a Celtics fan, but he's also out of touch. He's lived out in California for years, and he's on record as not read the Boston papers anymore. He's just a reactionary blowhard who doesn't think beyond boxscores. I don't care what Bill Simmons has said, he's been exposed time and time again as a know-nothing.



Of course, I never said Simmons is a legit source of info. Let's just say I love his unique point of view on things (agree with him or not) and his sense of humor. Hell, that dude is pretty funny, ever read his work? Then again, what does he know? He is just some yahoo living 3000 miles away from Boston!  The only guy I cannot stand to this day on ESPN is Steven A. Smith...  *speechless for a second or two* Man, I just CANNOT stand him and his style!


----------



## rummy

GH0STrider said:


> I understand it is to their benefit probably to keep losing so they have a better chance at the lottery but thats just low. Your an nba player. be a professional and do what you get paid to do. which is work as a team to put more w's in the win colum.


True, true.

NBA needs to change some rules on draft. Why do they reward losers? Not fair.


----------



## GH0STrider

rummy said:


> True, true.
> 
> NBA needs to change some rules on draft. Why do they reward losers? Not fair.



well obviously the worst teams get the more balls thrown in for them so that they have a better chance of getting a higher pick and improving. If we rewarded the better teams with a better chance at a draft pick they would just keep getting better and we would never see other teams improve. The nba would suck balls if it was just the same teams over and over again winning. One of the things i love most about the nba is that every season there is a suprise team that comes out and blows everyone away.


----------



## rummy

They need to come up with a better system is all I'm saying. There would be less of "tanking" towards the end of every season. Look at all the outside teams for the last 10 games.

Boston 2-8
Milwaukee 3-7
Atlanta 2-8
New York 1-9
Charlotte 3-7
Seattle 2-8
Minnesota 2-8
Sacramento 3-7
Portland 3-7

It's pretty obvious.


They also need to come up with a better system for playoff seeds. Cavs and Bulls as 2nd best record holders should not be 2nd and 5th in east.


----------



## Chris

go celtics!


----------



## GH0STrider

rummy said:


> They need to come up with a better system is all I'm saying. There would be less of "tanking" towards the end of every season. Look at all the outside teams for the last 10 games.
> 
> Boston 2-8
> Milwaukee 3-7
> Atlanta 2-8
> New York 1-9
> Charlotte 3-7
> Seattle 2-8
> Minnesota 2-8
> Sacramento 3-7
> Portland 3-7
> 
> It's pretty obvious.
> 
> 
> They also need to come up with a better system for playoff seeds. Cavs and Bulls as 2nd best record holders should not be 2nd and 5th in east.



I kind of see what your saying- BUT- those teams have played that shitty all year. that's why they are in the positions they are in. They have all gone through 10 game stretches like that all season. As for the playoff positioning- My idea is this. I think the current way they do it is fine but after the first round they should do re-seeding like they do in the nhl. It would make more sense.


----------



## rummy

Crawford is suspended.

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...cB?slug=ap-refereesuspended&prov=ap&type=lgns


----------



## GH0STrider

serves him right. That whole thing was childish. If I was duncan I would be laughing at him too, in fact I bet tim is laughing at him right now.


----------



## Azyiu

rummy said:


> They need to come up with a better system is all I'm saying. There would be less of "tanking" towards the end of every season. Look at all the outside teams for the last 10 games.
> 
> Boston 2-8
> Milwaukee 3-7
> Atlanta 2-8
> New York 1-9
> Charlotte 3-7
> Seattle 2-8
> Minnesota 2-8
> Sacramento 3-7
> Portland 3-7
> 
> It's pretty obvious.
> 
> 
> They also need to come up with a better system for playoff seeds. Cavs and Bulls as 2nd best record holders should not be 2nd and 5th in east.



I do not agree with a word you say here, buddy. Ok, I am NOT a Celtics fan, but I am sure more than one person here would agreed with me that, the Celtics played just as hard as any team in the playoffs in the last 10 games. Besides, how do you define "tanking"? The last I check, Nowitzki, Stackhouse and Howard all in street clothes for tonight's game @ Golden State. Hell, fans still paid full price to that game, you think that's not "tanking" in Mavs' part?

As far as playoffs seeding is concerned, the NBA made it clear they reward the three division winners of each conferenece a guaranteed top 3 seeds. Maybe this is not the best way to handle it, but at least it will give teams in each division something to "fight" for. Indirectly it will lower the chances or reasons for team to "tank", ever thought of it that way?


----------



## rummy

I'm sure you'd be the only one saying the Celtics are playing just as hard as any team in the playoffs in the last 10 games.

When a player comes out publically, and admits, "I sat out the 4th quarter for bigger reasons," I'd define that as "tanking." When you see the 2nd or the 3rd string team on the floor playing like rookie games, you'll know it. When David Sterns comes out and says he is aware of the situation, and will look into it, that's tanking. 

Nowitzki, Stack and Howard all in street clothes, that's just bad fan service, thus it's UNFAIR. This is a professional league where players and coaches get paid to enterain the fans. You go see G3, and expect all 3 to put on a kick ass show. You don't go there to see the backup band, and the opening act.

No, I haven't thought of it that way. It IS because of this seeding system that's causing teams to tank, no? It is happening right now. If this system was working, and working well, we wouldn't be having this discussion.


----------



## GH0STrider

let me step in- 
first- the three division winners should get top seeds. they one the division and they deserve to be rewarded. period. they need to reseed after the first round like they do in the nhl. if they did that it would work out a lot better. and being a division winner doesn't garuntee home court either. if you are a crappy division winner you might have to play a tougher team and that ends up fucking you too. 

as for the celtics and mavs "tanking"-
the celtics- at this point they really have nothing to gain other than to build some confidence going into next season and giving their younger guys more playing time. so who cares? let the younger guys get some exposure. the group of guys that were supposed to get it done- didn't. the c's have some good young players and they deserve to get the most playing time right now. it can only make them better. as for that player claiming he sat out "for other reasons"- whatever. its the fucking celtics. like having him in there in the forth quarter was going to drastically change the state the team is currently in? give me a break. they need the first or second pick. if they don't get it - this season results in nothing for them but another season of losing. 

as for the mavs- they have clinched the best record in the nba and home court throughout the playoffs. it's that simple. another win or lose does nothing for them. playing their stars at this point just increases injury and fucks them over after an amazing season. fans know and understand this. most do anyways. would you rather watch your team depleted cause the starters are resting and get their ass kicked by whoever OR would you rather see the stars get hurt and your team get knocked off in the first round when they should be making a tittle run? you do the math


----------



## Azyiu

rummy said:


> I'm sure you'd be the only one saying the Celtics are playing just as hard as any team in the playoffs in the last 10 games.



Yeah? Wait til guys like zimbloth and Chris come tell you why you are wrong.



rummy said:


> When a player comes out publically, and admits, "I sat out the 4th quarter for bigger reasons," I'd define that as "tanking." When you see the 2nd or the 3rd string team on the floor playing like rookie games, you'll know it. When David Sterns comes out and says he is aware of the situation, and will look into it, that's tanking.



Like GHOSTrider said, the Celts played all of their young guys who otherwise might not have a chance to play at all in the 4th or for extended minutes. Who cares? They could not have made the playoffs since pretty much the All-star break. No need to bend all out of shape over it. Tanking or not, you be the judge. IMO, if your team do not make the playoffs no matter what by late March, and starts playing no one but your young guys, I do not have a problem with it.

That said, in order to further avoid any "tanking", the draft lottery should based on records as of the end of March instead of the final season result. So you will see no more "tanking" in April, how about that? Wait a second, so does it mean teams will start "tanking" even earlier?   

I believe you are a Bulls' fan, right? Your team pretty much tanked for a few seasons after 1998, if you think about it. No one said anything bad about them back then.



rummy said:


> Nowitzki, Stack and Howard all in street clothes, that's just bad fan service, thus it's UNFAIR. This is a professional league where players and coaches get paid to enterain the fans. You go see G3, and expect all 3 to put on a kick ass show. You don't go there to see the backup band, and the opening act.



Completely agreed on this, but I also understand how one injury could change everything. See the Wiz... so I am so torn on this.



rummy said:


> No, I haven't thought of it that way. It IS because of this seeding system that's causing teams to tank, no? It is happening right now. If this system was working, and working well, we wouldn't be having this discussion.



Fair enough. So instead of complaining about the system, got any constructive suggestion(s)? We would like to hear it.


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> I believe you are a Bulls' fan, right? Your team pretty much tanked for a few seasons after 1998, if you think about it. No one said anything bad about them back then.



we didn't tank man. We literally sucked that bad.  

shit we kind of looked like that tonight. fuck. no we gotta deal with miami.


----------



## rummy

Guy, I'm not bending all out of shape over anything. I wanted to point out their blatant lack of effort in the article I posted. Whether the Celtics tank or not, it doesn't matter to me. As you said, I'm a Bulls fan.  You know what tanking means, right? You know it is different from sucking. The post Jordan Bulls sucked. They couldn't tank even if they tried.

No, I don't have any constructive suggestions, and I don't expect Stern to post a reply. As a game attending NBA fan, I just wanted to criticize the shitty seeding system, and how unfair it is for losing teams get rewarded at the end.


----------



## rummy

GH0STrider said:


> we didn't tank man. We literally sucked that bad.
> 
> shit we kind of looked like that tonight. fuck. no we gotta deal with miami.



They made a run in the 3rd, but just couldn't catch up. Skiles should have put Sefolosha on VC instead of Duhon. 6 inches difference, dude. It was nice to see Noce loosen up a little.

Anyways, with the Heat, it'll be an emotional series with all that's happened.


----------



## Azyiu

Fair enough rummy. 

Hey guys, are you PUMPED for the playoffs? 

Man, a few matchups look very promising here. NJ vs. Toronto, Chicago vs. Miami, Lakers vs. Suns, Nuggets vs. Spurs... and how about the Warriors? They are IN!!! Wow!!! A Golden State vs. Dallas matchup offers more drama then your NBC evening lineup!!! Can't wait!!! 

BTW, I do not like the Heat at all (though I still like Shaq), so please you guys, take care of them in the first round, ok? I think you guys are in good shape against the Heat, good luck!!!


----------



## GH0STrider

we got their number man. no chance of repeat champs this year. haha.


----------



## Azyiu

Don't disappoint me, dude, Go Cows!


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> Don't disappoint me, dude, Go Cows!



 its bulls! there are no laides on this team, if your looking for the team full of pussies with nothing better but cheap shots look no further than the team standing across the court from chicago.


----------



## ibzrg1570

I'm personally not all that excited about the playoffs because I can't even watch them. However, I'm proud to say that I managed to place first, second and third in my 3 fantasy leagues! 

Next year I'm planning to make my custom league a keeper, so any of you guys who post here are welcome to join. Just let me know next September and I'll explain all the details then.


----------



## GH0STrider

that sounds cool. why can't you watch the playoffs???


----------



## ibzrg1570

No cable  Mom cancelled to save money, even though it's a whopping $15 a month. And we're not poor either.

So is anyone else doing the NBA.com Playoff Bracket?

Here's mine, I'm not sure how great it'll turn out because I'm only relying on very brief skimming of the results throughout the season without looking at extenuating circumstances such as player injuries and the like.


----------



## Azyiu

ibzrg1570 said:


> No cable  Mom cancelled to save money, even though it's a whopping $15 a month. And we're not poor either.



That sucks, dude... look at the brightside, I live in Hong Kong now. With time difference, and even WITH cable at home, I still can't watch any game! Worse yet, the coverage here in HK sucks! Even IF I stay home the whole time, they don't carry all the games!!!


----------



## GH0STrider

I'd just record what you can. 

as for ibzrg1570- why don't you just give your mom 15 bucks for the bill. you missing the best nba action of the year hommie.


----------



## rummy

You know, some of the games will be on ABC. The Bulls vs the Heat are on tomorrow on 7.


----------



## GH0STrider

no thats wrong. they are a 2 o'clock tip off.


----------



## rummy

I said it's on 7, not at 7. 7 as in ABC.


----------



## GH0STrider

ah, by bad. I'm pissed cause i have to work at 3. So looks like I'm gonna have to record it. why the hell can't we have the night game?


----------



## Azyiu

Yo, anyone here go by the nickname Chibul1s on the gamefaqs's NBA 2K7 forum?


----------



## rummy

Not mine. I play Live.


----------



## Azyiu

rummy said:


> Not mine. I play Live.



I used to play Live too, but I got hooked with the 2K series since 2K3. Man, I cannot go back to the Live series for sure!


----------



## rummy

Yeah, I know. I know the 2k is superior over all the sports game they have out. Picked up the MLB 2k7 for 360, and it's a fantastic game! I don't know, man. I've been paying Live since Antoine Walker's been on the cover. What's that like 97? Antoine Walker!


----------



## Azyiu

rummy said:


> Yeah, I know. I know the 2k is superior over all the sports game they have out. Picked up the MLB 2k7 for 360, and it's a fantastic game! I don't know, man. I've been paying Live since Antoine Walker's been on the cover. What's that like 97? Antoine Walker!



No, that would be Live 98, dude. Mitch Richmond was on the cover for Live 97... and on a side note, I am disappointed at the Live series, man. It used to be the best NBA game there was out there until Live 2000. Actually Live 97 & 98 were both GREAT!!!


----------



## ibzrg1570

GH0STrider said:


> I'd just record what you can.
> 
> as for ibzrg1570- why don't you just give your mom 15 bucks for the bill. you missing the best nba action of the year hommie.


Well without cable the signal I get is incredibly fuzzy and I can barely tell which team has the ball, let alone who the players are, so that takes away all the fun. $15 isn't a lot, but my job pays really low, so that's like 1/4 of my monthly paycheck right there, plus gas costs of about $40 a month and I'm out. 

 So is anyone going to comment on my bracket? I want to win the XBox 360!!!


----------



## heavyjeffd

Can I get a GO SPURS!

I got playoff tix!  

For these seats (pardon the crappy phone pic):


----------



## rummy

Here's a couple from my last trip


----------



## heavyjeffd

Damn! Great pics!

They let you bring a camera in?


----------



## rummy

Yeah, the United Center allows cameras and even camcorders.


----------



## rummy

ibzrg1570 said:


> So is anyone going to comment on my bracket? I want to win the XBox 360!!!


I like how you have the Bulls going to the finals! 

I would really really like to see the Bulls against the Suns at the finals.


----------



## heavyjeffd

Nice! They allow camera phones and whatnot, but no cameras at Spurs games. 

Someone was telling me they did before they won the championship in 2003 and moved to the new arena, but I'm not sure. I've never tried at either the old arena or the current one.


----------



## rummy

http://www.nba.com/spurs/contact/faq.html



> Cameras/Video Recorders-AT&T Center Policy-Franchise Policy
> No professional camera equipment may be brought in for any AT&T Center event. This includes any type of &#8220;detachable&#8221; lens or flashes.
> 
> *Cameras are discouraged, but are permitted as long as they meet the previously mentioned criteria. *
> 
> Video equipment may not be brought in unless you are taping a friend or family member who is participating in a half-time performance, a promotion or some other special circumstance during the event. However, they must be checked in and you will be issued a tag at the concierge desk or Guest Services Center at the east entrance. Anyone caught videotaping or taking professional photographs of an AT&T Center event will have their film confiscated by an usher. The camera will be taken to the Guest Services Center booth at the east entrance. The camera can be picked up at the end of the game. The AT&T Center is not liable for any damages occurring to cameras brought into the building.


----------



## heavyjeffd

Yeah, let's just say they pretty heaily "discourage". 

I just see them stopping people all the time at the gates, so I've never bothered.

And now that I read that, the only camera I own has a detachable lense (other than my camera phone).


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> Yo, anyone here go by the nickname Chibul1s on the gamefaqs's NBA 2K7 forum?



that would be me


----------



## heavyjeffd

I'm so glad the Bulls won today! Screw the Heat and Shaq! 

Gonna watch Utah and Houston now, I love watching Yao, he's so freakin' huge!


----------



## ibzrg1570

Same here, man. I got them going to the finals, and I want to win that XBox 360 pretty bad. Especially now that Guitar Hero 2 is out.


----------



## heavyjeffd

Fucking Spurs. ><

Duncan played like shit, totally a sub-par game from him IMO.

Anthony and Iverson owned him bad.


----------



## GH0STrider

I want the nuggets to win. upset!!! besides I'm so sick of the spurs.


----------



## Azyiu

Relax, people, it is just game 1... that said, how about them Warriors? Many people's MVP Nowitzki recorded a painful 4 for 16 shooting night and only scored 14 pts! Ouch! Stackhouse, the six man of the year to some went scoreless on 0 for 6 shooting... double ouch! Go Warriors!


----------



## heavyjeffd

GH0STrider said:


> I want the nuggets to win. upset!!! besides I'm so sick of the spurs.



f u hippy!


----------



## Azyiu

heavyjeffd said:


> f u hippy!



Chill, man, I think he is more like a hobo instead.


----------



## heavyjeffd

Okay, f u hobo!


----------



## GH0STrider

heavyjeffd said:


> f u hippy!



grow up. not everyone likes what you do


----------



## heavyjeffd

GH0STrider said:


> grow up. not everyone likes what you do



How about _you_ grow up?  

It was a joke! Jesus.


----------



## GH0STrider

seeing how you have no credibility or reputation on this site no one knows that your joking. when you say "fu hippy" we can only assume thats what you mean. 

and if you can't think of your own comebacks, don't use mine.


----------



## heavyjeffd

Yay for keyboard warriors. 

So by your logic, I have to post more and gain "credibility and reputation" in order for you to have brief moments of common sense.

Sucks to be you.


----------



## GH0STrider

you see that little green bar below your name? thats your reputation meter. pay close attention to it. In case you haven't noticed that's how your rep is seen by other members. Someone saying "fu hippy" and "fu hobo" doesn't come of as a joke. I have a funny feeling your rep will be in the red in no time. Since you are the master of common sense it would be wise to stop with the insults. No one called you a hippy or said fu because they didn't like your opinions.


----------



## Azyiu

Oh Yeah! I *WIN*, I *WIN*, my green bar is *LONGER* than yours! Chibul1s, oops, GHOSTrider!


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> Oh Yeah! I *WIN*, I *WIN*, my green bar is *LONGER* than yours! Chibul1s, oops, GHOSTrider!



quit giving away my secret identity!  

i outta negitive rep you! (joking) 

see how easy that could have been misinterpreted??? blah... it's really not worth it. back to the nba, 

here is to a night of upsets!


----------



## Azyiu

Nah, it's cool Jack. I guess I am too used to those Lakers/Kobe haters to care anymore. Besides, even though the Spurs beat us in 2003, we have beaten them and DESTROYED their hearts too many times for me to care now.  Just kidding, I am cool with everyone.


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> Nah, it's cool Jack. I guess I am too used to those Lakers/Kobe haters to care anymore. Besides, even though the Spurs beat us in 2003, we have beaten them and DESTROYED their hearts too many times for me to care now.  Just kidding, I am cool with everyone.



that d fisher jumper with .2 left comes to mind. ouch!!!


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> that d fisher jumper with .2 left comes to mind. ouch!!!



Err... check your fact, buddy  It was .4 seconds left  Speaking of that game... man, WHAT a game!!! I still remember it vividly!!! 

EDIT: That said, I really DO NOT want to remember how the 2004 Playoffs ended for us...


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> Err... check your fact, buddy  It was .4 seconds left  Speaking of that game... man, WHAT a game!!! I still remember it vividly!!!



whatever man, i hate both teams so it doesn't really matter to me. And that year was the only time in history that i was going for detroit.  


Did you catch his fuck up the other night vs. houston? wide open fastbreak layup bricked off the rim.  
I guess he had to add a dumbass moment to all his good ones.


----------



## Azyiu

^ You are such a nice guy.


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> ^ You are such a nice guy.



I try.


----------



## ibzrg1570

I personally am NOT feeling the upset. I got the Spurs going to the conference semi-finals and that would screw up my bracket. 

But Lebron is a freakin' monster. Rolled ankle and still 23/8/7?! I don't think he can carry the whole team, but he is definately tough.


----------



## GH0STrider

i welcome a nice upset. it is always fun to see that imo. i dont think the spurs will get past the suns though.


----------



## heavyjeffd

Rockets up 2-0 and the Pistons are up 2-0.

I hope Houston shuts Utah out. I'd like to see the Heat go down too.


----------



## Azyiu

The Rockets are too up and down, man. Oh, mind I remind you about the 2005 first round series between the Rockets and Mavs? The Rockets were up 2-0 in that series before they folded too.


----------



## heavyjeffd

Yep, true that.

The first round is usually a lot more erratic than the second around. 

The Mav's are waaaay up and down too, their seasons seem to flip flop every other year.

It's too early to tell right now anyway, but the Rockets did look really good tonight if you watched the game.


----------



## GH0STrider

the rockets can do it on the road too though. I wouldn't be suprised to see a sweep. espeacially since ak47 seems to take pleasure in sucking an extreme amount of ass these days. what the fuck happened to that guy? he was an allstar!


----------



## Azyiu

^ no doubt, and AK47 will be the MVP for the Rockets in this series.


----------



## rummy

GH0STrider said:


> the rockets can do it on the road too though. I wouldn't be suprised to see a sweep. espeacially since ak47 seems to take pleasure in sucking an extreme amount of ass these days. what the fuck happened to that guy? he was an allstar!


Boozer came back, and now is playing his role the SF with less minutes.


----------



## rummy

heavyjeffd said:


> Rockets up 2-0 and the Pistons are up 2-0.
> 
> I hope Houston shuts Utah out. I'd like to see the Heat go down too.





Teams I wanna see go down.
The Lakers
The Heat
The Pistons
The Spurs
The Mavs, and
The Jazz.

It's time for some changes.


----------



## GH0STrider

rummy said:


> Boozer came back, and now is playing his role the SF with less minutes.What the...



last i checked boozer is a pf. he really shouldn't be taking much away from ak47. You can't make that excuse for him. ak has simply not played upto his potential. it's that simple. If anything he should be doing better with a guy like deron williams dishing out dimes. I can understand his rebounding going down with okur and boozer there but other than that he has just flat out played like shit. truthfully he is the x factor for the jazz. I bet any money that if the jazz do win a game in this series it will be because ak47 had a great game.


----------



## rummy

Boozer is a PF. Because of his absense, AK got to play PF most of the time last year, ergo the blocks, rebounds, higher shooting %, more minutes, more free throws, etc. It was very effective for them, because they had their big men PF and C spread the floor and knock down 3s all night. Deron Williams averaged about 5 assists last year, and is averaging close to 10 this year. Why? 'cause Boozer's back, and they can run the Jazz pick and roll.

Hopefully, that clears what I meant in the previous post.




rummy said:


> Boozer came back, and now is playing his role the SF with less minutes.


Boozer came back, and now (AK) is playing his role the SF with less minutes.


----------



## GH0STrider

got ya. sounds like you hit the nail on the head there. I'm betting ak47 finds a more fitting home this summer.


----------



## heavyjeffd

AK didn't look so hot in the last two games.


----------



## GH0STrider

he hasn't look so hot all season.


----------



## heavyjeffd

Truth.


----------



## GH0STrider

alright, bulls up 2-zip on miami. this game was pretty convincing for me. I'm not going to jump the gun but the heat really don't match up well against the bulls and it is really starting to show. game 3 friday, lets go for the sweep bullies!


----------



## rummy

2-0 

Yes. Sweep. Good.


----------



## Azyiu

^ am not trying to crash your party, but last year those poor Mavs' fans were saying the same thing after game 2 heading to Miami... and I believe the Bulls also led 2-0 against the Wiz in 2005 before losing the next 4 in a row too. Ouch!

BTW, rummy, earlier I said if the Rockets win their series, AK47 shall be named MVP for the Rockets. Obviously you didn't get that subtle joke. If the Rockets win, they must "thanks" him for playing so poorly on both ends of the floor. Ain't him the MVP?


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> ^ am not trying to crash your party, but last year those poor Mavs' fans were saying the same thing after game 2 heading to Miami... and I believe the Bulls also led 2-0 against the Wiz in 2005 before losing the next 4 in a row too. Ouch!
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> they were also without eddy curry in that series. All we had was tyson chandler and an old ass antonio davis for our bigs. All they had to do was attack the post. and the mavs lost because they didn't take the heat serious after the first two games. they clearly thought they had it in the bag and didn't turn it up until it was to late. the bulls are not overlooking the heat one bit. they have taken care of buisness so far and I don't see them lettting up. If they get one in miami it will be over in 5.


----------



## Azyiu

^ I hope so, I can't stand the Heat!


----------



## heavyjeffd

I'd love to see the Bulls sweep the Heat and Houston sweep Utah.

Of course I want the Spurs to win, but they already fucked up getting a sweep. Bastards.

Hopefully they play better tomorrow. Duncan had a pathetic game Sunday and AI and 'Mello were on fuckin' fire (combined for 61 points).


----------



## Azyiu

Hey Spurs dude, the problem with your team is not Duncan. You guys have enough fire power to win a game with Duncan scoring in the teens. The problem is your perimeter D. Something it used to work so well for you guys sudden seems disappeared against the Nuggets. 

The Spurs MUST play in their own tempo and force the Nuggets to play a half court game. You guys simply cannot run with them. Meanwhile, the Nuggets are totally beat-able in a slow down half court Spurs style game. Good luck, and tell both Parker and Manu to wake the hell up!!!


----------



## heavyjeffd

Azyiu said:


> Hey Spurs dude, the problem with your team is not Duncan. You guys have enough fire power to win a game with Duncan scoring in the teens. The problem is your perimeter D. Something it used to work so well for you guys sudden seems disappeared against the Nuggets.
> 
> The Spurs MUST play in their own tempo and force the Nuggets to play a half court game. You guys simply cannot run with them. Meanwhile, the Nuggets are totally beat-able in a slow down half court Spurs style game. Good luck, and tell both Parker and Manu to wake the hell up!!!



Well, I didn't mean to blame it all on Duncan, but I think I did inadvertently.

More or less what I meant is, when Duncan has a bad game, the Spurs have a bad game. It seems that the rest of the team plays off of him so much. None of them brought their game for Game 1 IMO. 

But, when Duncan is down they are all down.

If you check out the box scores for that game, you'll also notice that the Nuggets only played 8 players for the entire game. They can't be doing that for the whole series, they will tear up their key players.

Duncan needs to shrug off Nene and just get back to his game, the rest of the team will follow suit I think.

We'll see tomorrow!

And it looks like I got tickets for Game 5 (if there is one)!


----------



## Azyiu

heavyjeffd said:


> If you check out the box scores for that game, you'll also notice that the Nuggets only played 8 players for the entire game. They can't be doing that for the whole series, they will tear up their key players.



Welcome to the Playoffs, buddy. Teams tend to stick with a short rotation in the playoffs. Last season, the Suns played just 6 guys regularly all the way thru the conference finals.



heavyjeffd said:


> Duncan needs to shrug off Nene and just get back to his game, the rest of the team will follow suit I think.



I am actually VERY surprised to see Nene did what he did to Duncan all by himself!!!




heavyjeffd said:


> And it looks like I got tickets for Game 5 (if there is one)!


Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## heavyjeffd

Man, Nene owned Duncan. I will be the first to pony up and say it! 

He totally had Duncan psyched out, took the ball away from him on probably 3 or 4 consecutive drives, all the turnovers resulted in points.

Duncan was getting piiiiiissssed!

Yeah, I know a lot of teams run a smaller rotation, I was just surprised to see Denver do it in Game 1 of Round 1, most teams don't do that until it's more urgent.


----------



## Azyiu

No dude, most teams start shortening their rotation even nearing the end of the regular season. Check box scores.


----------



## heavyjeffd

Yeah, I guess I just never noticed it to that degree.


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> No dude, most teams start shortening their rotation even nearing the end of the regular season. Check box scores.



Actually the suns pretty much keep a 7-8 player rotation year round including the playoffs. 

as for the spurs-

The team can't just depend on duncan. If he has a tough game SOMEONE has to step up! they can't all just suck because he is having a tough night. that isn't fair to him. Manu, parker, finley, someone wake the fuck up. The spurs only shot is to dictate the tempo of the game. If they let the nuggets run and gun there is no way they can win. Melo and A.I are peaking at the right time and it might be prime for an upset. We'll see what happens tonight. If the Nuggets go up 2-0 heading back to denver I'm putting my money on them.


----------



## heavyjeffd

If the Nuggets go 2-0, I'm with you.

I agree about Duncan. I'm not saying it's right, it's just historically been that way. When he's down or playing shitty, the rest of the team seems to follow suit.

The box scores for that game from the Spurs were pretty bad. :\


----------



## GH0STrider

heavyjeffd said:


> If the Nuggets go 2-0, I'm with you.
> 
> I agree about Duncan. I'm not saying it's right, it's just historically been that way. When he's down or playing shitty, the rest of the team seems to follow suit.
> 
> The box scores for that game from the Spurs were pretty bad. :\



championship teams always have players that step up when the stars are down. The spurs seemed to always have that. Lets just remember it was just one game. For all we know tim might go on to average 30 and 15 and sweep the remainder of the series.


----------



## heavyjeffd

I hope so!

It's been a little bit of an up and down season for them anyway.

Looks like I'm going to be in the studio and miss tonights game as well. ><


----------



## ibzrg1570

I think the Spurs problem is that Duncan is aging too quickly and Manu is too streaky. Sure, they're both still great players, but not good enough to win like they did back a few seasons ago. It seems as if the Spurs lose whenever Manu has a really bad night AKA less that 10 points. 

As far as sweeps go, I don't think any team right now has a great chance of sweeping. The Heat aren't doing so hot right now (haha unintended pun!) but I'm sure they can pull off at least one win at home. The Bulls are a great team that still needs a little more time to grow before they can become a powerhouse. I think by next year they should be like the Pistons of 2004-5.

As much as I'd like to see the Rockets sweep, I don't think that's going to happen because McGrady will eventually end his hot streak. I'm sure they'll get into the second round, but I wouldn't be surprised if his first time past the first round will end in injury.


----------



## heavyjeffd

Yeah!

Spurs looked really good tonight. Manu, Finley, Parker (cept towards the end) and Duncan all brought their game tonight.

They almost gave it up in the 4th though near the end, fuckers had me worried!

Even up heading to Denver.


----------



## Azyiu

ibzrg1570 said:


> As far as sweeps go, I don't think any team right now has a great chance of sweeping.



I bet Wiz fans out there love your statement here!




ibzrg1570 said:


> As much as I'd like to see the Rockets sweep, I don't think that's going to happen because McGrady will eventually end his hot streak. I'm sure they'll get into the second round, but I wouldn't be surprised if his first time past the first round will end in injury.



I don't want to see anyone gets hurt during the playoffs, honestly. The Rockets are so inconsistant this season, I won't be surprised if they manage to lose the series. The Jazz are actually a few plays here and there from going up 2-0 themselves! Of course, AK47 must wake the hell up and start playing like mad again first.


----------



## karlpetrucci

The Rockets definitely has the chance to pass through Jazz. However, even though they lead 2-0 now, it's not secure at all. Have a look on the previous games, the main advantage for the Rockets to win is the free throw. If the Jazz try to drive in and get more fouls, the matchup is just 50-50. 

Well, another point for Rockets to win, is that Yao wasn't in a foul trouble much. um.... anyway, I would love to see Rockets kick the Jazz out at 4-0


----------



## heavyjeffd

Azyiu said:


> I bet Wiz fans out there love your statement here!







> I would love to see Rockets kick the Jazz out at 4-0



Me too.


----------



## GH0STrider

ibzrg1570 said:


> As far as sweeps go, I don't think any team right now has a great chance of sweeping. The Heat aren't doing so hot right now (haha unintended pun!) but I'm sure they can pull off at least one win at home. The Bulls are a great team that still needs a little more time to grow before they can become a powerhouse. I think by next year they should be like the Pistons of 2004-5.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> the bulls will beat miami imo. I'm not just saying that cause i consider myself to be the biggest bulls fan out there either.
> 
> seriously if they just bring the same energy to miami they should at least get one if not both.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> seriously if they just bring the same energy to miami they should at least get one if not both.



I hope they do, I hope they do.  Good luck.


----------



## ibzrg1570

I had the Nets beating the Raptors, but now I'm not so sure. Their shooting is terrible and with Kidd possibly out for the next game, they're in for some trouble. I still think the series could go to 7, but if the Nets don't step it up at home, I'm screwed. The Raptors are surprisingly good, you'd think the Big Three would be able to handle them. NJ seriously needs to work on containing Bosh because their centers suck.


----------



## GH0STrider

of course their centers suck. they are reserves, they lost kritic for the season. getting a split when you dont have homecourt is all most teams can ask for. Don't write them off so quick. vince, rj, and kidd will beat them up good back in nj. I wouldn't be suprised to see them return to toronto up 3-1.


----------



## ibzrg1570

Even Krstic wasn't that great though. And it's not that I don't think the Big Three are good enough, it's just that they've fallen so far from where they were just a few years ago, getting to the Finals back in '04, and the fact that as a unit they are inconsistent. Rarely do all three perform at their best, but rather with low shooting percentages and high turnovers. Theoretically they should be able to handle the Raptors easily, but I just don't think they can maintain a high level of playing consistently enough, probably because of their health issues.

And yes I know VC wasn't with the Nets back in '04, but still.


----------



## GH0STrider

no,no a 7 footer weighing in at 260 lbs who was averaging 16 ppg and 7 boards isn't that good at all.  

He's a young player, and is a BIG part of the future of that franchise. 

and they weren't in the finals in 04. they were knocked out in the semis in 7 by the pistons that year.


----------



## Azyiu

Yeah, I must agree with GHOSTrider on Krstic. ibzrg1570, if you don't think Krstic is that good, you must not have watched enough Nets games before he got hurt, man. 

With all due respects, judging by what you said regarding this series, you *a*) Got the year in which the Nets went to the Finals last wrong (it was really 2003, in 2004 it was the Pistons that went to the Finals and won). and *b*) You really do not know just how good Bosh has become, and just how well the Raps play, especially since the All-star break.

Yes, the Raps lack playoffs exp., but except for the 1 spot (almost no one is as good as Kidd!), they match up very well against the Nets. Hell, Mikki Moore can't even post up my grandma, I am telling you!!! So no, I am still stick with the Raps to win in 6.

Magic's summer shall begin on Sunday.

Jazz's bench out scored Rockets' 33-0 in game 3, wow!

The Lakers won't win another one if they have to rely on Kobe scoring 40 plus a game.


----------



## GH0STrider

thats how the lakers win period, by kobe scoring. So yeah they could and probably will get at least one more.


----------



## Azyiu

^ strange as that sound, my friend, I want to see the Suns win in 5, even though I am a Lakers fan. I am rooting for the Suns this year, and they need all the rest they can get before the next round vs. either the Nuggets or the Spurs.


----------



## rummy

GH0STrider said:


> no,no a 7 footer weighing in at 260 lbs who was averaging 16 ppg and 7 boards isn't that good at all.
> 
> He's a young player, and is a BIG part of the future of that franchise.
> 
> and they weren't in the finals in 04. they were knocked out in the semis in 7 by the pistons that year.



Not being able to defend his position makes him "not that good." Especially in playoffs! Dwayne Wade was not able to defend his position against Gordon or Deng. Needless to say, everybody says Wade didn't play well.


----------



## GH0STrider

rummy said:


> Not being able to defend his position makes him "not that good." Especially in playoffs! Dwayne Wade was not able to defend his position against Gordon or Deng. Needless to say, everybody says Wade didn't play well.



not being able to defend his position?  

you really don't watch nets games. take a closer look. regardless of what you think about his d- being that big alone creates problems. and he isn't playing in the playoffs last i checked.


----------



## rummy

Are we talking about Krstic? Are you implying that Krstic can guard Bosh? Hmm, is he guarding Bosh tonight?


----------



## GH0STrider

rummy said:


> Are we talking about Krstic? Are you implying that Krstic can guard Bosh? Hmm, is he guarding Bosh tonight?



no, which is exactly my point. you are arguing a point that is completly invalid. Last i checked krtic is out for the season and has been since 20 something games in genious. So unless he can use the jedi mindtrick to guard bosh it isn't physically possible at this point. 

one more thing-

get the brooms out cause the bulls are up 3-0 on the heat. It's sweep time!!!


----------



## heavyjeffd

Warriors are hosing the the Mav's too! Woot! 

I dig this thing, updates in realtime: http://www.nba.com/games/20070427/DALGSW/gameinfo.html


----------



## ibzrg1570

Azyiu said:


> Yeah, I must agree with GHOSTrider on Krstic. ibzrg1570, if you don't think Krstic is that good, you must not have watched enough Nets games before he got hurt, man.


No I didn't. I didn't have ESPN, or even basic cable. I'm pretty much basing my reasoning on stuff I've read, which may be biased, so I guess my opinion isn't very valid.



Azyiu said:


> With all due respects, judging by what you said regarding this series, you *a*) Got the year in which the Nets went to the Finals last wrong (it was really 2003, in 2004 it was the Pistons that went to the Finals and won). and *b*) You really do not know just how good Bosh has become, and just how well the Raps play, especially since the All-star break.


a) I was too lazy to look up which year it was because I remembered talking to my friend about it in geometry class freshman year, but I couldn't remember what time of the year we had the conversation. 
b) I never said Bosh wasn't good, I just doubted the team as a whole. And I can't judge how good the whole team is aside from fantasy stats, once again because I don't have TV.  



Azyiu said:


> Yes, the Raps lack playoffs exp., but except for the 1 spot (almost no one is as good as Kidd!), they match up very well against the Nets. Hell, Mikki Moore can't even post up my grandma, I am telling you!!! So no, I am still stick with the Raps to win in 6.


I don't think Mikki Moore will be the downfall of the Nets, but he certainly can't be expected to carry them. If anything, the Big Three will learn to click consistantly like they did last night to win in 6. Sorry man, I still doubt the Raptors because of the experience part. Next year though, different story.


----------



## heavyjeffd

Woot!

Spurs up 2-1 now.


----------



## MetalMike

Miami Got..........







Sweeped!


----------



## ibzrg1570

Yea, that was really crazy, I wasn't expecting that at all, although I am happy for the Bulls. They definately deserved it. Bulls vs Pistons will be a good matchup.


----------



## Azyiu

Congrats to GHOSTrider and rummy! Thanks for taking care of the Heat. Now wish you guys play just as good in the next round, good luck!


----------



## GH0STrider

I trully believe we can beat the pistons. We took care of them in the regular season and if we play the way we played againt the heat... I think we might actually go to the finals.


----------



## Azyiu

Could BOTH of last year's finalists be gone after the first round? Wow! How about them Golden State?


----------



## heavyjeffd

Big grats to the Bulls for sure! Really happy to see them take out the Heat.


----------



## rummy

How rewarding!


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> Could BOTH of last year's finalists be gone after the first round? Wow! How about them Golden State?



truthfully, I like golden state( minus steven jackson) but I think it would take a lot of fun out of the playoffs if dallas got offed in the first round. Golden state just matches up well with them. Houston would knock them off for sure though. then your down to what? the suns/spurs vs. houston? It could be cool i guess. It must be frightening for dallas fans. 10 out of the 11 teams that have won 65 or more have gone on to win a tittle. Dallas would be the team with the most wins to ever get knocked out in the first round. Just sad. It has to go to 7 now for them to even have a chance. This is more unbelievable for me than the bulls sweeping the heat. What next? a bulls vs golden state finals?


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> What next? a bulls vs golden state finals?



Hehehe, stop whinning, dude. It is still way better than a "rematch" of the 1997, 1998 Finals between the Bulls and Jazz.


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> Hehehe, stop whinning, dude. It is still way better than a "rematch" of the 1997, 1998 Finals between the Bulls and Jazz.



there is no whinning in there. It is me being suprissed by the playoffs so far. and what is wrong with the 97 and 98 finals? it was two of the best teams at the time going head to head.


----------



## heavyjeffd

Screw the Mav's, I hope they go down!


----------



## ibzrg1570

I should be a Warriors fan, as I was born in the Oakland area and I'm going to Cal (Berkeley) next fall for college. But I'm a Kings fan. Is it too late to switch over?


----------



## GH0STrider

ibzrg1570 said:


> I should be a Warriors fan, as I was born in the Oakland area and I'm going to Cal (Berkeley) next fall for college. But I'm a Kings fan. Is it too late to switch over?



no, and if i was you i would switch. the kings looks pretty sad these days. PLus what the shit man? your from oakland! of course you should be a warrior fan.


----------



## ibzrg1570

Yea, I know, but when I first started getting into the NBA back in '02 the Kings were the shit. They also had the most foreign players back then, which made them stand out even more. Besides, I had no idea where in Cali I was from (I'd never bothered to ask my parents, nor did they ever tell me, I just assumed I was from the San Diego region), let alone that the Warriors were based in Oakland.  I know I was a newb.


----------



## heavyjeffd

Holy shit what a good game tonight!

Spurs had me yelling at my fucking TV!


----------



## GH0STrider

I guess having 4 teams in cali makes it dificult. I would probably be a fan of all of them but I would have a favored team among them all. So when they competed against each other I would have a team I would always go for. If I was from Cali I would probably be either a lakers or warriors fan.


----------



## heavyjeffd

Anyone watch the Spurs/Nuggets game and notice how much Duncan was getting beat up? He was getting fuckin' pounded on and the refs didn't start calling anything until halfway through the 4th.

Buncha bullshit right there. I think the refs in Denver are still bitter towards Tim...


----------



## GH0STrider

heavyjeffd said:


> Anyone watch the Spurs/Nuggets game and notice how much Duncan was getting beat up? He was getting fuckin' pounded on and the refs didn't start calling anything until halfway through the 4th.
> 
> Buncha bullshit right there. I think the refs in Denver are still bitter towards Tim...



he really didn't do anything. If i was a player and someone made a bullshit call I would probably sit on the bench and laugh too. That call was just stupid. so much for the nuggets making it a series by the way.


----------



## Azyiu

The Mavs simply wanted it more in the final 2 minutes... better luck in game 6 for the Warriors. Oh, I should say, they won't win the series if they can't take care of it at home in game 6.

Off topic, hey, GHOSTrider, go to the 2K7 board, man. I created a new thread about FTs (look for my user name), maybe you can help me out?


----------



## heavyjeffd

I dunno.

I don't think the Mav's should be proud of that victory at all. They played like shit ALL night.

Dirk came through with a few clutch 3pt'rs and FT's to save the day.

For the #1 seed they sure look like shit!


----------



## Azyiu

No doubt about the way they have been playing thus far is as good as any team in my YMCA league right now. I still hope to see the Warriors close them OUT in game 6! Like I said, they have to win game 6 or the Mavs are winning the series.


----------



## rummy

That game pissed me off last night. The Warriors took some ugly shots at the end.


----------



## Azyiu

I hope I am not alone here, I would be even more pissed if Nowitzki wins the MVP.


----------



## GH0STrider

rummy said:


> That game pissed me off last night. The Warriors took some ugly shots at the end.



what the mavs did in the final 2 minutes last night was exactly what they did in game 2. They got into the warriors' heads. Jackson got ejected again (look for a suspension possibly this time) and baron davis fouled out. That is how the mavs have to beat the warriors. They have to get inside their heads. If the warriors don't win game 6- the mavs are taking the series. There is no way the warriors are winning a game 7 in dallas. Not happening.


----------



## Azyiu

^ Yo, GHOSTrider, head to the 2K7 board, man... got a question that you might be able to answer.


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> The Mavs simply wanted it more in the final 2 minutes... better luck in game 6 for the Warriors. Oh, I should say, they won't win the series if they can't take care of it at home in game 6.
> 
> Off topic, hey, GHOSTrider, go to the 2K7 board, man. I created a new thread about FTs (look for my user name), maybe you can help me out?



I posted a respone for you. Hope it helps. Hey they deleted the buy/sell thread! what gives? that thread was awesome.


----------



## Azyiu

Thanks, dude, I am going to check it out now... about the way they mod over there is confusing. Sometimes let totally let obvious trolling to go on forever, other time they delete your post if they "think" you are trolling... idiots!


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> Thanks, dude, I am going to check it out now... about the way they mod over there is confusing. Sometimes let totally let obvious trolling to go on forever, other time they delete your post if they "think" you are trolling... idiots!



yeah... that site's got nothin' on good ol' 7string.org. The mods here are way cooler.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> yeah... that site's got nothin' on good ol' 7string.org. The mods here are way cooler.



Yeah, man, don't mean to sound too ass kissing or anything, mods here are much cooler!  Besides 2K7, I am also a big fan of Resident Evil 4. Man, you have no frigging idea how bad trolling is over at that forum. Sometimes those stupid threads go on for a long long time....  

Back to the NBA, the Warriors HAVE to win at home in game 6 or they are done, your thought? Man, Dirk does not deserve the MVP trophy at all.


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> Yeah, man, don't mean to sound too ass kissing or anything, mods here are much cooler!  Besides 2K7, I am also a big fan of Resident Evil 4. Man, you have no frigging idea how bad trolling is over at that forum. Sometimes those stupid threads go on for a long long time....
> 
> Back to the NBA, the Warriors HAVE to win at home in game 6 or they are done, your thought? Man, Dirk does not deserve the MVP trophy at all.



i disagree. there is a reason there is a finals mvp and a REGULAR SEASON mvp. the regular season mvp evaluates who the mvp of the regular season is. Dirk's playoff performance should not and will not be included in wether he is the regular season mvp. So he's had a tough series. besides- I'm not so sure what is so bad about the 22ppg and 12 boards he is averaging in the series. but remember the mvp is graded on the regular season only. not the playoffs. besides we all know steve nash is the mvp.


----------



## Azyiu

Don't get me wrong here GHOSTrider, I like Dirk's game and I know he played one of his best regular seasons this year, it was probably a career year for him no less. I just think without him the Mavs can still play the way they do, go small, run, shoot and play their style of D without much difficulty. 

On the other hand, without Nash, the Suns simply cannot do what they usually do. They are like the chicken without a head if Nash is not on the floor. Some of the great stuff Nash does just does not show up on the stats sheet. That guy actually plays some better than decent D, despite not being known to be a D-fender. 

All in all, they are both good, but I just think Nash means a little more to his team then Dirk.

BTW, the Nuggets can now go on their summer vacation, right on!


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> Don't get me wrong here GHOSTrider, I like Dirk's game and I know he played one of his best regular seasons this year, it was probably a career year for him no less. I just think without him the Mavs can still play the way they do, go small, run, shoot and play their style of D without much difficulty.
> 
> On the other hand, without Nash, the Suns simply cannot do what they usually do. They are like the chicken without a head if Nash is not on the floor. Some of the great stuff Nash does just does not show up on the stats sheet. That guy actually plays some better than decent D, despite not being known to be a D-fender.
> 
> All in all, they are both good, but I just think Nash means a little more to his team then Dirk.
> 
> BTW, the Nuggets can now go on their summer vacation, right on!



I agree for the most part. And the argument you've made here for nash is what i've been saying all along. you couldnt be more right. 

on the other hand... I think dallas could win without dirk but no where near 67 wins. maybe 50. maybe. They would not be tittle contenders either. They would be good but dirk takes them to a whole other level.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> They would be good but dirk takes them to a whole other level.



True. And I am glad you and I both mostly agreed on how we measure a MVP candidate. Instead of saying things like his team cannot win without him (no shit), I rather say if his team can still do the same thing without him (not just winning games, rather handling the way they plays on both ends). 

Slightly off topic, IMO, Dirk is the more aggressive version of Yao. If Yao can develop into a real dominate force in the middle, I think he has potential to be a MVP candidate in the next year or two too.


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> True. And I am glad you and I both mostly agreed on how we measure a MVP candidate. Instead of saying things like his team cannot win without him (no shit), I rather say if his team can still do the same thing without him (not just winning games, rather handling the way they plays on both ends).
> 
> Slightly off topic, IMO, Dirk is the more aggressive version of Yao. If Yao can develop into a real dominate force in the middle, I think he has potential to be a MVP candidate in the next year or two too.



Sorry but I disagree here. Dirk and yao are very different. Yao is definatly much more of a low post scorer. Where Dirk, even though he does have a good post game, plays much more on the perimeter. Just see last nights game. Yao couldn't do that and never will. They are way to different to draw comparisons.


----------



## Rick

The Heat can suck it thanks to my Chicago Bulls.


----------



## GH0STrider

a texan routing for the bulls? what's the matter? the rockets, spurs, and mavs don't do it for ya? haha.

right on man, i have a feeling the bulls are going deep this year!


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> Sorry but I disagree here. Dirk and yao are very different. Yao is definatly much more of a low post scorer. Where Dirk, even though he does have a good post game, plays much more on the perimeter. Just see last nights game. Yao couldn't do that and never will. They are way to different to draw comparisons.



What I posted didn't sound quite what meant... Sure, they are two different types of players. I guess what I was saying is if Yao gets more aggressive, he should or could gain just as much attention for MVP as Dirk.


----------



## heavyjeffd

Yeah Spurs!!! The Chicken Nuggets go down!

I think the Suns are about to take the Lakers too.


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> What I posted didn't sound quite what meant... Sure, they are two different types of players. I guess what I was saying is if Yao gets more aggressive, he should or could gain just as much attention for MVP as Dirk.



ahhh, yes that makes more sense. well said. I agree.



heavyjeffd said:


> Yeah Spurs!!! The Chicken Nuggets go down!
> 
> I think the Suns are about to take the Lakers too.



the suns vs spurs. once again two of the best teams meet in the semis instead of the conf. finals. sigh, the west is to powerful. I want to see the suns vs. mavs again. If the mavs even get out of the first round.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> I want to see the suns vs. mavs again. If the mavs even get out of the first round.



No, please no, I cannot stand the Mavs! I really wish the Warriors wake up and take care of business at home.


----------



## heavyjeffd

True that!

I can't stand the Mav's. Terry should have his teeth knocked out for what he pulled last night!


----------



## GH0STrider

the warriors will choke. just watch. they cant keep their emotions in check.


----------



## ibzrg1570

GAAAAAAA!!! On one hand I want the Warriors to beat the Mavs so I can convert when I got to Berkeley next fall, but on the other hand, if they go on to the second round, ticket prices are going to skyrocket and I won't be able to afford to attend games. Maybe I'll just stick with the Kings.

I hope the Rockets finish up the Jazz tonight though, Alston and Battier need to get their acts together. It's a two man team right now. If only Bonzi Wells wasn't being such an ass.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> the warriors will choke. just watch. they cant keep their emotions in check.



Sorry, GHOSTrider, but this is just a classic quote! 

How about them Warriors! 

We all witnessed history tonight, my friends. The first #8 knocking off the #1 in the new best of 7 format, AND the Mavs became the winningest regular season team to lose in the first round!


----------



## rummy

That was a great game.

How about Snoop showing up? Remember he was hanging out at the Clippers games last year, and now the Warriors. What a poseur!


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> Sorry, GHOSTrider, but this is just a classic quote!
> 
> How about them Warriors!
> 
> We all witnessed history tonight, my friends. The first #8 knocking off the #1 in the new best of 7 format, AND the Mavs became the winningest regular season team to lose in the first round!



whatever dude. on the bright side at least we can all take pleasure in knowing mark cuban cried himself to sleep last night. I wonder what these guys will do in the off season?



rummy said:


> That was a great game.
> 
> How about Snoop showing up? Remember he was hanging out at the Clippers games last year, and now the Warriors. What a poseur!



It's not like could have shown up at a warriors playoff game last year. I bet had the warriors made it last year he probably would have been there instead of at a clippers game.


----------



## rummy




----------



## ibzrg1570

Well, there goes my bracket.


----------



## garcia3441

Toronto is done.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> whatever dude. on the bright side at least we can all take pleasure in knowing mark cuban cried himself to sleep last night. I wonder what these guys will do in the off season?



True, that guy cannot take a loss well at all. Maybe after all he should've listened to Nelson more often back in the day, huh? As far as the Mavs' roster is concern, they don't need too many changes this summer. They are fine as it is now, and I think it was just a combination of things that caused them the series. If they knew what was going to happen, they would have waken up much earlier and prepared. I still don't like the Mavs, but I also don't think they need to do much either.



rummy said:


>



Holy poo poo, look at the size of that chain!


----------



## heavyjeffd

I'm glad GSW won, but that pic is just sad lol


----------



## Azyiu

Wow! Jazz vs. Warriors in the 2nd round. I really do not know who to pick now... just enjoy that series. I think it is going to be one awesome series! Defense vs. Offense, nice!

And how about the Rockets? I think it is time they have a coaching change. Van Gundy is just not the right coachfor them. It sucks to be T-Mac, I tell you... lost in the first round again, after taking a 2-0 lead again...


----------



## heavyjeffd

I feel bad for McGrady, he needs more team mates able drive to the net and score. If he doesn't create the plays they don't happen, it just can't be that way and be expected to be successful.

All in all, it was still a great game. Warriors and Jazz should be a great series though.

Detroit pounded the Bulls, if it continues like that I can't see the Bulls having a chance and I really don't see the Cav's or Nets beating Detroit either.

Spurs and Suns tomorrow!


----------



## GH0STrider

If Houston had bonzie wells i think things would have been different. But as usual that dickhead had to piss off yet another franchise. I don't think teams will be interested in his bullshit after this. This is what the fourth teams he has ended with bad terms? Poor t-mac. A dumbass coach who hold them back, and a dickhead teammate that could have put them over the hump.


----------



## heavyjeffd

I think Van Gundy is on the way out...


----------



## GH0STrider

heavyjeffd said:


> I think Van Gundy is on the way out...



A coaching change would be a good thing for the rockets.

what the fuck is going on with my bulls??? the pistons shouldn't be giving them this much trouble. down by 22 and it's not even half time.


----------



## ibzrg1570

I personally don't think Van Gundy should carry all the blame for the Rockets' loss. Nobody except T-Mac and Yao were consistent enough at scoring. Chuck Hayes can't score at all and Rafaer Alston has terrible FG%, so if T-Mac and Yao have any trouble with the offense at all the whole team is screwed. They simply need more scorers and they'll be fine next season. Getting Bonzi to cooperate would be the easy solution, but I think trading Alston for a Billups type would be more likely. Not Billups himself though, that'd be totally unreasonable. Maybe Starbury? I think he's mellowed out a bit after a few seasons with the Knicks, probably won't be causing any problems with his selfishness on the court.


----------



## Azyiu

ibzrg1570 said:


> I think trading Alston for a Billups type would be more likely. Not Billups himself though, that'd be totally unreasonable. Maybe Starbury? I think he's mellowed out a bit after a few seasons with the Knicks, probably won't be causing any problems with his selfishness on the court.



Are you insane?! No GM in his right mind should *EVER* consider trading for a cancer like Marbury! Besides, he is one of those guys who needs to have the ball in his hand to be effective, and you already got T-Mac and Yao... in other words, you need a pass first PG like an Andre Miller type instead of Marbury type. 

All in all, they have the personnel to run but they chose to play a slow down offensive. Van Gundy is a good defensive kind of coach, but the Rockets are not built to play his type of game. I think a coaching change would kick start the Rockets.


----------



## heavyjeffd

Bulls are getting wtfpwnt. Pistons in 4 I bet.

Warriors vs. Jazz was a very entertaining game, could've gone either way at any point. Should be a great series.


----------



## GH0STrider

heavyjeffd said:


> Bulls are getting wtfpwnt. Pistons in 4 I bet.
> 
> Warriors vs. Jazz was a very entertaining game, could've gone either way at any point. Should be a great series.



ha. the pistons took 2 from the cavs last year before it turned into a 7 game series. Don't count them out so quick. the bulls are one of the best home teams in the nba. they have proven they can beat the pistons. I would not be suprised to see it turn into a 7 game series.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> ha. the pistons took 2 from the cavs last year before it turned into a 7 game series. Don't count them out so quick. the bulls are one of the best home teams in the nba. they have proven they can beat the pistons. I would not be suprised to see it turn into a 7 game series.



Haha! I am glad you are still keeping the faith, dude. True, the Cavs turned a 0-2 series into a 7-game thriller last year, but the Pistons also didn't take the Cavs seriously enough until game 5 either. So far your Bulls are showing hardly any pulse...


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> Haha! I am glad you are still keeping the faith, dude. True, the Cavs turned a 0-2 series into a 7-game thriller last year, but the Pistons also didn't take the Cavs seriously enough until game 5 either. So far your Bulls are showing hardly any pulse...



it's not over till it's over. Nothing is impossible. need i utter the word- warriors?


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> it's not over till it's over. Nothing is impossible. need i utter the word- warriors?



It's cool, dude, I want you guys do good too. We will see. 

Man, how about the Warriors / Jazz series? I am surprised to see the Jazz could actually run with the Warriors this well in game 1. The Jazz CANNOT win that series if they keep running with the Warriors (that's too obvious) though.

Go Suns Go!!!


----------



## ibzrg1570

Azyiu said:


> Are you insane?! No GM in his right mind should *EVER* consider trading for a cancer like Marbury! Besides, he is one of those guys who needs to have the ball in his hand to be effective, and you already got T-Mac and Yao... in other words, you need a pass first PG like an Andre Miller type instead of Marbury type.


The problem with a pass-first PG is that it doesn't help the offense that much if the only people that score are T-Mac and Yao. They can both create their own plays, they don't need as much help setting up. What the Rockets need is someone to take the scoring pressure off, which a shoot first PG would be better at. Considering that Marbury's ppg average has dropped considerably over the past few seasons, I think it's safe to say he isn't as big of a ballhog as before and his scoring could complement that of McGrady and Yao. If he generally only passed, it helps his fantasy value with the assists, but doesn't necessarily help the team win. Just my $0.02.


----------



## GH0STrider

the jazz-warriors game was awesome. I'm more excited about watching that series than the bulls. great game. I don't think the jazz will be able to run with the warriors like that all series. they are going to have to play d.


----------



## Azyiu

ibzrg1570 said:


> The problem with a pass-first PG is that it doesn't help the offense that much if the only people that score are T-Mac and Yao. They can both create their own plays, they don't need as much help setting up. What the Rockets need is someone to take the scoring pressure off, which a shoot first PG would be better at. Considering that Marbury's ppg average has dropped considerably over the past few seasons, I think it's safe to say he isn't as big of a ballhog as before and his scoring could complement that of McGrady and Yao. If he generally only passed, it helps his fantasy value with the assists, but doesn't necessarily help the team win. Just my $0.02.



Ok, this is why I don't agree with you.

As you pointed out, the Rockets need someone to take the scoring pressure OFF of both T-Mac and Yao. The problem is, you play *FIVE* guys on the court at any given time. Marbury not only would NOT take away their scoring pressure, assuming he keeps playing his ballhog style, T-Mac and Yao's productions could potentially decrease with him on the team! Because they are not going to get the ball as much.

On the other hand, you pointed out other than T-Mac and Yao, no one else can create their own shots, and that is exactly why you need a pass-first guy even more. You just need to look deeper into guys like Andre Miller's game to realize what I mean. He has the ability to FIND guys in the crowd and allow them excellent scoring opportunities that they otherwise would not have. See the Sixers' performance since Miller arrived there. They not only played well, guys' overall scoring average actually went up! In fact, the Sixers were 6-19 before Miller's arrival, and they went 29-28 since and WITHOUT Iverson and Webber!!!!!Meanwhile, look at the Knicks' roster. They have more scorers than your typical Friday night's party! And where exactly they are now?


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> Ok, this is why I don't agree with you.
> 
> As you pointed out, the Rockets need someone to take the scoring pressure OFF of both T-Mac and Yao. The problem is, you play *FIVE* guys on the court at any given time. Marbury not only would NOT take away their scoring pressure, assuming he keeps playing his ballhog style, T-Mac and Yao's productions could potentially decrease with him on the team! Because they are not going to get the ball as much.
> 
> On the other hand, you pointed out other than T-Mac and Yao, no one else can create their own shots, and that is exactly why you need a pass-first guy even more. You just need to look deeper into guys like Andre Miller's game to realize what I mean. He has the ability to FIND guys in the crowd and allow them excellent scoring opportunities that they otherwise would not have. See the Sixers' performance since Miller arrived there. They not only played well, guys' overall scoring average actually went up! In fact, the Sixers were 6-19 before Miller's arrival, and they went 29-28 since and WITHOUT Iverson and Webber!!!!!Meanwhile, look at the Knicks' roster. They have more scorers than your typical Friday night's party! And where exactly they are now?



well said. andre miller or jason kidd would make the rockets a champion. That's all they lack is a solid pass first point guard that is capable of 8 or more assits a night.


----------



## heavyjeffd

Man the Spurs played like shit tonight! Hopefully they'll get their act together before game 3. ><

I'm really looking forward to the next Warriors vs. Jazz game, the first one was best games I've seen in a long time.

The poor Bulls will really have to do some soul-searching to make a difference vs. the Pistons. As of right now it's not looking so good.


----------



## Azyiu

heavyjeffd said:


> Man the Spurs played like shit tonight!



Sorry, dude, but I hope they play like tonight for 3 more games! Go Suns!


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> Sorry, dude, but I hope they play like tonight for 3 more games! Go Suns!



Me too! I'm so fucking sick of the spurs. It's the most boring basketball team I've ever had to watch. And manu is a bitch. I'm sick of seeing that flopping asshole go flying across the arena when someone hardly even makes contact. Play the game like a man.


----------



## heavyjeffd




----------



## GH0STrider

heavyjeffd said:


>



did we not go over this before? Do we need to again? Not everyone loves the spurs. get over it. I bet if it was someone on the suns flopping around like manu, or whinning and crying like tim duncan you would not like them to much either. Besides your boys are gonna get knocked out in the second round again!


----------



## heavyjeffd

Man you just cannot take a joke can you.


----------



## GH0STrider

heavyjeffd said:


> Man you just cannot take a joke can you.



no you can't take a joke apparently.


----------



## Azyiu

^ Damn! You girls were only joking?  

Seriously, when the hell are they going to announce the MVP award winner? I thought it was today?


----------



## GH0STrider

keep wishing foo. damn- golden state... make some FUCKING FREE THROWS! and the consider defense!!! the jazz should not be scoring 112 a game.


----------



## Azyiu

Man, did you check out the stats? Suddenly the Warriors seem terrible. They not only missed those FTs at the worst possible time, they also attempted *40* 3-pt shots! The Jazz grabbed a total of *60* rebounds vs. the Warriors' *32*... those are terrible numbers.


----------



## heavyjeffd

Yep, yep and yep.

Still a damn entertaining game though.


----------



## GH0STrider

I bet they tie it up at home, just like my bulls will.


----------



## Azyiu

It's official, the Spurs are a dirty team. Hell, I stand up for my boy Amare for this incident here!

ESPN.com - NBA/PLAYOFFS2007 - Stoudemire calls Bowen, Ginobili 'dirty' players


----------



## heavyjeffd

Lol!

That's kinda crybaby weaksauce on Stoudemire's part though really. How many millions of dollars a year does he make? It's the playoffs, pony up and be a man about it! 

(I also highly doubt it)


----------



## Azyiu

Well, if it was just Amare saying that, I would've agreed with you. Many other players / coaches have complained about Bowen. Of course, why you would agree, you are a Spurs fan.


----------



## The Dark Wolf

GH0STrider said:


> I bet they tie it up at home, just like my bulls will.



Bulls who? 

CHICAGO HOPELESS, says ESPN.com


----------



## Azyiu

The Dark Wolf said:


> Bulls who?



Yeah, the looked more like the Chicago *COWS* in the second half....


----------



## heavyjeffd

Azyiu said:


> Well, if it was just Amare saying that, I would've agreed with you. Many other players / coaches have complained about Bowen. Of course, why you would agree, you are a Spurs fan.



I am a Spurs fan, but I'm also a fan of clean players.

If you look here: NBA.com

You'll see that the Spurs come 30th (dead LAST) in fouls at Home and 24th (6th to last) in fouls Away.

And lastly, if you look here: NBA.com : Bruce Bowen Info Page You'll see that Bowen averaged 2.10 PF's PG in the 06-07 season while Stoudemire ( NBA.com : Amare Stoudemire Info Page ) averaged 3.60 PF's PG int he 06-07 season. Even Stoudemire's playoff PF PG is higher than Bowen's (3.9 to 3.0) which is amazing considering how much more of a defensive player Bowen is than Stoudemire is.

If in fact Bowen did do what Stoudemire is claiming, I think Bowen should at the very least be fined if it can be proven that it was of malicous intent. 

Fan or not, I don't think that shit should fly.

But if it's not proven that it was of malicous intent, Stoudemire should have to pay a fine for wrongfully accusing Bowen. Slander is bad.


----------



## Azyiu

heavyjeffd said:


> I am a Spurs fan, but I'm also a fan of clean players.



You said it, dude, so pay more attention. Bowen is a master of cheap shot! Dirty players don't usually get too many PFs, cuz they are "good" at what they do! Remember Larry Bird? Hell, he was a pretty dirty bastard during his playing dayz! If it was just my boy Amare saying it, sure, maybe he is just a crybaby. But how about Isiah Thomas (sure, I hate that bastard too  ) complained about him when Francis got hurt and Crawford almost got hurt thanks to Bowen? 

Need me to remind you in 2006 Bowen was fined for kicking Ray Allen? In that same season, I believe guys like Van Gundy, Kobe, Phil Jackson and I believe even George Karl all bitched about Bowen's dirty plays at some point of the season! You should be thankful Bowen haven't received that same "star treatment" Kobe got from Stu Jackson? Either way, if or when Bowen is fined or suspended, don't come back and cry foul!  

Don't even get me started on Manu. I love the guy when he is playing hard. But let's face it, he is a class A flopper, even better than Floppy Divac! (GHOSTrider should know what I am talking about) Dude, if you want to draw a charge call, draw it but don't flop!


----------



## heavyjeffd

Oh they're all floppers. Buncha freakin' drama queens trying to draw fouls on everything, cracks me up! 

I wish the NBA would implement something like the NHL's embellishment foul (basically someone flopping around trying to draw a foul when there isn't one).

If Bowen is pulling cheap shit, I wish they'd call him on it and fine him. I don't endorse that no matter who is doing it.

Really though, for the fine he did have to pay it was only $10,000.

They made Steve Jackson pay $50,000 for talking shit to a ref. Bowen's infraction couldn't have been that bad.


----------



## Azyiu

heavyjeffd said:


> Oh they're all floppers. Buncha freakin' drama queens trying to draw fouls on everything, cracks me up!
> 
> I wish the NBA would implement something like the NHL's embellishment foul (basically someone flopping around trying to draw a foul when there isn't one).



My thought exactly, just play hard like guys back in the 80s!



heavyjeffd said:


> If Bowen is pulling cheap shit, I wish they'd call him on it and fine him. I don't endorse that no matter who is doing it.
> 
> Really though, for the fine he did have to pay it was only $10,000.
> 
> They made Steve Jackson pay $50,000 for talking shit to a ref. Bowen's infraction couldn't have been that bad.



Yeah, somehow the NBA fines insulting the officials is a worse offense than kicking someone. Again, I must say in some ways the NBA or Stu Jackson is bias. They have this double standard for players, and guys like Kobe, Sheed are always on the short end!


----------



## heavyjeffd

Shit Duncan got the short end of the stick not that long ago.


----------



## Azyiu

heavyjeffd said:


> Shit Duncan got the short end of the stick not that long ago.



So you know how I felt when Kobe was suspended...  Either way, even though I am a Lakers fan, I am rooting for the Suns this time, sorry, dude.


----------



## heavyjeffd

Yeah, Kobe's suspension was bullshit too.


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> Yeah, the looked more like the Chicago *COWS* in the second half....



first, that was a lame statement.

second, give them some credit. They are a young team made up of 2,3, and 4th year players. The pistons are a battle tested playoff and FINAL vet team. I thought the bulls would at least make it more competitive. But I have to remind my self that the pistons are built for the playoffs and turn it on. The bulls are young and obviously not ready to take on a team like detroit in the playoffs. I think after this season is over they will be ready. With new york's lotery pick and some cash they will have in free agency with pj being off the books they should be much improved again next season. 

besides, you can laugh now- but the cavs are a two man team. I fully expect detroit to knock them down again too.


----------



## ibzrg1570

So Dirk is unofficially the MVP. I don't know what happened to him during the playoffs, but for his regular season playing he definately deserved it.


----------



## heavyjeffd

Yeeeeeaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!

Spurs in 5!


----------



## Azyiu

heavyjeffd said:


> Yeeeeeaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!
> 
> Spurs in 5!



We will see about that, we will see about...


----------



## heavyjeffd

Azyiu said:


> We will see about that, we will see about...



Yeah I know. I'm just hoping. 

If they win the next one though, it's highly likely.


----------



## Azyiu

heavyjeffd said:


> Yeah I know. I'm just hoping.
> 
> If they win the next one though, it's highly likely.



Sadly, I think you are very correct on this. I am rooting for the Suns, but I don't think they could come back and win 3 in a row against the Spurs. So the next one is pretty much the deciding game for the series. We will see how MUCH they want to win the series in game 4.


----------



## heavyjeffd

Man, wtf happened to Chicago?! They came out ready to play!

Why didn't they do this when they weren't down by 3?? Jeezus.


----------



## Azyiu

ESPN.com - NBA/PLAYOFFS2007 - NBA investigating Bowen kneeing Nash in Game 3

It's about frigging time, Amen!


----------



## heavyjeffd

When did that happen? I don't even remember the incident?

By all means, fine his ass if he did it though.

ESPN.com - NBA/PLAYOFFS2007 - Bowen avoids suspension for groin hit on Nash

Looks like he'll be playing.

I youtube'd it, it looked pretty rough. I mean I know players step out like that all the time and Bowen wasn't looking that way, but I dunno... he probably shoulda been fined.

If the NBA investigated it, I'm sure they did their homework.

Jesus christ.

Now, I know what Robert Horry was *trying* to do (force Nash to run into him and go out of bounds) and he probably would have been legal had he NOT raised his shoulder and (literally) checked him hockey-style.

I will admit though, I laughed my ass off, it was pretty damn funny kinda. 

But in all seriousness, Horry should at the very least be suspended and fined for the next game if not the rest of the series.

Nash got out of a blatant foul earlier, I'm thinking this may have started it. He ran face first full-tilt into Ginobili to screen him (if you want to call it a screen) in order to free up Stoudemire. I was reallllly surprised no one called it.

Regardless of it all, it's been a DAMN etertaining series. I see it going 7 now.

Oh yeah, Stoudemire and Diaw are up for possible suspension for running out onto the court after the Horry hit on Nash (specifically when Bell went after Horry).

Be interesting to see how the NBA handles it.

From the ESPN:



> By the letter of the law, Stoudemire and Boris Diaw have to be hit with one-game suspensions for leaving the bench after Horry cracked Nash. This is a virtually iron-clad NBA rule, except for the time back in 2002 that Doug Christie was attacked in the tunnel by Rick Fox in a Lakers-Kings exhibition game and several Kings players left the bench to assist him. The league ruled that time that no one, in the heat of the moment, knew exactly who Christie was tangling with, resulting in some unexpected pardons. In this case, Stoudemire clearly strayed into the court for a brief moment and even Suns coach Mike D'Antoni couldn't stifle a postgame laugh when Phoenix tried to suggest that Stoudemire was heading to the scorer's table to check in after the foul.


----------



## Azyiu

Yep, both Stoudemire and Diaw are suspended for one game, while Horry is suspended for two. Man, I am totally speechless over this stupid thing! The game was pretty much over at that point, what were you thinking Rob? 

Now that the Suns lost their inside presense for game 5, but at least they are at home. We will see if speed will help them win one game...


----------



## heavyjeffd

Well, while I respect the NBA's decision to stick to the rules, I don't know if I agree with it really. I mean if they'd have let Diaw and Stoudemire go they'd be setting a (probably not good) precident for future cases.

I think everyone knows Horry isn't a dirty player. I mean, look at his career stats (1.7 PF per game over his entire career including playoffs). He just tried to force Nash out of bounds, got beat and in an instant, stuck his shoulder as a reflex and clotheslined Nash.

Although the press hasn't said anything, I'm sure Horry will (if he didn't) apologize to Nash.


----------



## Azyiu

heavyjeffd said:


> I think everyone knows Horry isn't a dirty player. I mean, look at his career stats (1.7 PF per game over his entire career including playoffs). He just tried to force Nash out of bounds, got beat and in an instant, stuck his shoulder as a reflex and clotheslined Nash.



I agreed, I respect Horry's game and my Lakers wouldn't have won those championship without him for sure. 

I just also wanted to point out, personal foul per game really doesn't mean anything when it comes to judging someone dirty or not.

*EDIT:* Hey, heavyjeffd, off topic. I always wanted to ask you this question but keep forgetting about it. So you got JP's EBMM 7, right? Does yours have the Piezo? And how do you like it, man? I want one of his 6s with Piezo!


----------



## Vince

as a long-time suns fan, FUCK YOU DAVID STERN


----------



## Azyiu

desertdweller said:


> as a long-time suns fan, FUCK YOU DAVID STERN



I hear you, dude, but I think it was more like Stu Jackson who made the decision in this case.


----------



## heavyjeffd

Azyiu said:


> Hey, heavyjeffd, off topic. I always wanted to ask you this question but keep forgetting about it. So you got JP's EBMM 7, right? Does yours have the Piezo? And how do you like it, man? I want one of his 6s with Piezo!



I have two. 

Best fucking solid body electrics I've ever owned. Hands down. Ernie Ball is easily the most underappreciated guitar company out there.

I quickly realized how shitty all the Ibanez's I owned were and promptly sold them all. The difference was just that severe for me. 

Don't get me wrong, Ibanez's are certainly good instruments and for some people, the best way to go, but after playing EBMM's for a while it feels like a substantial step down. Although I still own one Ibanez, a JPM1.

Build-wise, the only other electric I have that's even close is my PRS Archtop and in all honesty, I think my JP7's are better built instruments. 

The only time I'd ever tell someone not to buy a JP7 is if they were a super heavy trem user. In that case you will want a double-locker. While the non-locking with locking tuners DOES stay in tune very well, if you are doing string-slacking divebombs and whatnot, it will go out of tune eventually, it's inevitable. But I can just about play our entire set and use the trem fairly aggressively in a few songs without any tuning issues whatsoever.

The piezo sounds fantastic. It smokes the piezo in my PRS in a bad, bad way. Granted, I don't ever use it (don't even have a battery in it, I put that in my wah ), it does sound amazing.

As you can tell, I have nothing but praise for the guitars and the organization. Sterling Ball is an amazing man that treats his customers like royalty.

If you are interested in one give Pete Dubaldo a shout at Dubaldo Music (www.dubaldomusic.com), tell him Jeff sent ya.


----------



## Azyiu

It sounds nice, Jeff. And it seems like you and I have similar taste in guitar, my friend. 

For one, I never really liked Ibanez, even though I too own a JPM 2.  I am also a proud owner of a 1994 PRS Custom, as well as a Washburn N2! Believe it or not, my N2 and the JPM2 are both the early releases and they sound GREAT!  Seriously, I got all the guitars I ever need, but I so want to buy me a JP EEMM w/ Piezo... it will be my next purchase when I have the money. 

Let's get back on topic... The Suns will kick your Spurs' ass tonight!


----------



## heavyjeffd

Tonight should be an interesting game for sure.

I don't think Horry has had much effect this series yet so my inclination is to think the Suns will feel it the most missing Stoudemire.

I expect to see Nash shooting a lot from outside.


----------



## Azyiu

I am expecting one of those ridiculous 42 pts 16 assists game from Nash tonight... I think tonight is a good time for him to show just how wrong everyone is, for not giving him a 1st place MVP vote.


----------



## heavyjeffd

Yeah, I think you are right. Also I expect a lot of PF's, BS and drama from both teams. 

Bowen will most likely be doing his best to piss off Nash all night, which could be a problem with no Stoudemire big up the middle.

I was listening to the NBA channel on Sirius earlier, whoever the host was (I have no idea) called the Suns a "bunch of crybabies that need to shut up and earn their millions".

I couldn't help lol'ing.


----------



## Azyiu

heavyjeffd said:


> I was listening to the NBA channel on Sirius earlier, whoever the host was (I have no idea) called the Suns a "bunch of crybabies that need to shut up and earn their millions".



Tell him to get on the court and earn his $50!!!!!  There are too many talking heads out there these days. That said, I have seen bigger babies than the Suns. If you ask me, I think the Suns are one of the least whinny teams out there!


----------



## GH0STrider

at least the bulls are making it a series. 2 more to go!

btw- what is with that bald spot on rasheed "all I know how to do is bitch" wallace's head?


----------



## heavyjeffd

Azyiu said:


> Tell him to get on the court and earn his $50!!!!!  There are too many talking heads out there these days. That said, I have seen bigger babies than the Suns. If you ask me, I think the Suns are one of the least whinny teams out there!



Yeah I hear ya.

To be honest, the Suns have been uncharecteristically complainy. 

I think primarily what he was talking about was Stoudemire making a scene out of something instead of going to the NBA (like Nash did).

Holy fuck! What a game!

It went from "aw shit" to "c'mon boys rally up!" to "OMG I CAN'T LOOK!"!

I know none of you are pulling for the Spurs, but man, what a game!


----------



## GH0STrider

You can thank david stern. They would have never won that game with STAT in there


----------



## drelo

The Spurs are lucky to have won even without Diaw and Stoudemire in there. I'm rooting for a Suns vs Cavs finals.


----------



## heavyjeffd

Eh. It was just a reversal of game 3.

In game 3 the Suns played like shit for 42 minutes to just rally for the last half of the 4th.

That's exactly what happened this game. The Spurs played like shit for about 42 minutes to just rally up at the end and win it (almost exactly) like the Suns did.

Don't have to thank David Stern, it's an ironclad NBA ruling; enter the court during an altercation and you get suspended, no exceptions.


----------



## drelo

heavyjeffd said:


> Don't have to thank David Stern, it's an ironclad NBA ruling; enter the court during an altercation and you get suspended, no exceptions.



 The rules are there for a reason and I agree with the suspensions. I would have been pissed had they given the Suns a pass. It would have been bullshit.


----------



## heavyjeffd

Right off the bat, I said all three should be suspended and, fortunately, the NBA did the right thing.

Letting the Suns off would just set poor precident for future cases.


----------



## rummy

drelo said:


> The Spurs are lucky to have won even without Diaw and Stoudemire in there. I'm rooting for a Suns vs Cavs finals.



LOL you post here, too?


----------



## Azyiu

drelo said:


> The rules are there for a reason and I agree with the suspensions. I would have been pissed had they given the Suns a pass. It would have been bullshit.



You agreed with the ruling?!   I am totally speechless...  

Yes, the rules are there for a reason, but the rules also don't solve any gray area issues either. By the rule, players MUST stay within the *IMMEDIATE VICINITY* of the bench. Please define *IMMEDIATE VICINITY*. Diaw and Amare took literally two or three steps from the bench, and they were like 20 ft away from the incident!  

And here is the bigger issue underneth this ruling. The league wants its players to play a clean game and all, and they are doing everything and anything to prevent another big brawl. However, the way with all the new rules are, the league also wants to make them more like emotionless robots! Let's face it, with the current rules in place, you can't commit a hard foul, you can't trash-talk another player, you can't pull your shirt up after a roof-raising dunk, *AND NOW* you can't protect a teammate who just got knocked into a press table!  

I mean, your team leader just gets body-checked into a press table for no real reason on an especially cheap play. You're standing 20 feet away. Instinctively, you run a few steps toward the guy who did it -- after all, your meal ticket is lying on the court in a crumpled heap -- before remembering that you can't leave your bench. So you go back and watch everything else unfold from there. Twenty-four hours later, you get suspended for Game 5 because your instincts as a teammate kicked in for 1.7 seconds.

Think about how dumb this is. What kind of league penalizes someone for reacting like a good teammate after his franchise player just got decked? Imagine you're playing pickup at a park, you're leading a game 10-3, your buddy is driving for the winning layup, and some stranger clotheslines your buddy from behind and knocks him into the metal pole. Do you react? Do you take a couple of steps toward him? I bet you do. For the NBA to pretend it can create a fairy-tale league in which these reactions can be removed from somebody's DNA -- almost like a chemical castration -- I mean, how stupid is that?


----------



## GH0STrider

^
This man speaks truth.


----------



## The Dark Wolf

It's called 'Pacers-Pistons Avoidance Syndrome'.


----------



## heavyjeffd

Azyiu said:


> By the rule, players MUST stay within the *IMMEDIATE VICINITY* of the bench.



Actually the rule states that "during an altercation, players *NOT* on the court in play when the infraction occured that *ENTER* the court WILL be suspended".

Diaw and Stoudemire jumped off the bench and ran onto the court.

Even the Suns head coach knew. In an article posted shortly after the game, the Suns assistant coach was seen on video tape pulling Diaw back and telling him "you just got suspended".

Simply put, if there's any sort of a fight (even just shoving/pushing/name calling) and you are NOT in play at the time and enter the court, you will be suspended.

I personally don't see any gray area.


----------



## Azyiu

heavyjeffd said:


> Actually the rule states that "during an altercation, players *NOT* on the court in play when the infraction occured that *ENTER* the court WILL be suspended".
> 
> Diaw and Stoudemire jumped off the bench and ran onto the court.
> 
> Even the Suns head coach knew. In an article posted shortly after the game, the Suns assistant coach was seen on video tape pulling Diaw back and telling him "you just got suspended".
> 
> Simply put, if there's any sort of a fight (even just shoving/pushing/name calling) and you are NOT in play at the time and enter the court, you will be suspended.
> 
> I personally don't see any gray area.



Amare was not entering the altercation, not even to pull people away. He stepped out onto the court, in what looks like an attempt to see the action. Same thing for Boris Diaw. Keep in mind, Stoudemire and Diaw never made it near the scrum!

I do not want to bring this up, but earlier in the game there WAS a near altercation (second quarter, when Jones commited a hard foul on Parker, I think) in which Tim Duncan stepped several feet onto the court to see the action, and Bruce Bowen stepped after him to pull him back... and what about that?

I think Stu Jackson needs to apply some common sense into his decision, because honestly, and I don't think I am alone here, this suspension makes no sense and is totally bias against the Suns IMO.


----------



## heavyjeffd

Azyiu said:


> He stepped out onto the court, in what looks like an attempt to see the action. Same thing for Boris Diaw.



That's all that matters. They stepped on the court, the rest is irrevelevant.



> I do not want to bring this up, but earlier in the game there WAS a near altercation (second quarter, when Jones commited a hard foul on Parker, I think) in which Tim Duncan stepped several feet onto the court to see the action, and Bruce Bowen stepped after him to pull him back... and what about that?



Of course the Suns brought that up (par for the course). It was reviewed by the NBA, there was NO altercation (no shoving/swinging/name calling/etc) so no suspensions were given.

The rule is incredibly simple and clear: If there's a fight and you step on the court from the bench, you *WILL* be suspended. *No exceptions.* 

It doesn't matter if you think you saw jesus, you will be suspended.

Horry actually got two seperate suspensions. One for the hit on Nash (which while it was a bad hit, if you watch the film from multiple angles, Nash was floppin' around like an atypical NBA drama queen) and one for putting his forearm up in Bell's face.

The Spurs players, if you notice, did NOT leave the bench or step on the court. They all knew BETTER. 

*Fight + step on the court = get suspended.*

Pretty simple, hombre.


----------



## Azyiu

heavyjeffd said:


> *Fight + step on the court = get suspended.*



Fight? What fight? I only know Horry should have picked on someone his own size!  

Let's just agree to disagree on this. 

Game 5 is history, let's look forward to Game 6. I still believe the Suns are an overall better team than the Spurs.


----------



## heavyjeffd

Azyiu said:


> Let's just agree to disagree on this.
> 
> Game 5 is history, let's look forward to Game 6. I still believe the Suns are an overall better team than the Spurs.



Well, there's nothing to disagree or agree on. 

It's simply an NBA rule. Take it up with them honkey! 

I don't think the Suns are a better team at all, just different. The Suns are basically a lot like the Nuggets; just another fast break team. 

Out of the last five times the Spurs have played the Suns in the playoffs (not including this current series of course), the Suns have lost four times.

The Suns biggest problem is depth, they don't have a lot of it. They don't have two FULL lines. The only played SIX players (seven if you want to count Burke stepping in and stepping out) Wednesday. Nash played 45:59, Bell played 46:40 and Marion played 45:45. Barbosa only played 33:53 and manage to get fould out still. 

Thomas looked like he was about to fall over at the half. Two players out or not, they've more or less ensured that everyone OTHER than their bench (which never seems to play) and the two that were suspended will be tired has hell Friday. Not a smart coaching decision on their part.

Hell, even in game 1 the Suns only played eight players (four of which played less than 35 minutes) where the Spurs played ten. Having those extra players that get the rest makes a big difference.

The Nuggets ran their lines the same way and the Spurs just basically wore them down with depth and patience. By the time they got to game 6, the Nuggets were just too tired it looked like. I see a lot of similarities between the Suns and Nuggets series actually (minus the unnecessary drama).

In comparison the Spurs played 10 players with Duncan and Bowen playing the most at 40:30 and 40:25, Parker played 39:29 and Ginobili played 38:01, so their key players were effective AND got to rest. Smart coaching on Pop's part. 

And actually, if you really paid attention in game 6, the Spurs started to take over when Duncan was benched. Once he came back out, they continued to try and double team him, but Thomas just had nothing left. Duncan started passing to the perimeter and the Spurs FINALLY stopped rimming shots (I dunno wtf was up with that; bitches were shooting like me!  ). Then Duncan just lit them up, they had no one to stop him (and no, don't say it's Stoudemire because he hasn't stopped Duncan yet ).

It's an interesting mix of different play styles. Outside of the Suns crying to the media (which is very low class IMO; if there's TRULY an issue, report it to the NBA, let them handle it and remain professional about it, Stoudemire just made himself look foolish IMO), I've really enjoyed the series, the games have been amazing.

IMO, the Suns have only outplayed the Spurs in 1 game this series.

We'll see what happens tomorrow I guess. 



Azyiu said:


> Fight? What fight? I only know Horry should have picked on someone his own size!



The fight was technically between Horry and Bell. Bell got forearmed (sort of) in the face by Horry because he jumped up and grabbed him.

Although Nash did jump up and grab Horry too, but nothing came of that.


----------



## drelo

rummy said:


> LOL you post here, too?



 Just signed up yesterday


----------



## GH0STrider

wasn't one of them just sitting there getting ready to check in or something?

its bullshit that horry got 2 games for checking someone and then throwing an elbow and amare and diaw got one just for standing up. those rules need to be seriously reevaluated. If the spurs win this series there should be a * right next to it. Stern won it for them.


----------



## heavyjeffd

Someone call a wahmbulance.


----------



## GH0STrider

heavyjeffd said:


> Someone call a wahmbulance.



As an nba fan I wanted to to see the top talent. Because of your stern we were deprived of that for no good reason. I garuntee had it been duncan gettin suspended a game you'd fill a river with tears.


----------



## heavyjeffd

You assume Stern actually had something to do with it (which he most likely did not).

If you want to blame someone for enforcing the rules, blame Stu Jackson.



> "It's not a matter of fairness," said Stu Jackson, the league's enforcement czar. "It's a matter of correctness."
> 
> Now, there's a statement that will go down in jurisprudence history.





GH0STrider said:


> I garuntee had it been duncan gettin suspended a game you'd fill a river with tears.



If Duncan got suspended for doing something stupid (like forearming someone or running on-court during a fight) I'd be pissed at *HIM* for being a moron, *NOT* at the NBA for enforcing the rules.



My predictions were correct:

NBA.com: Houston Rockets and Jeff Van Gundy to Part Ways


----------



## drelo

Let's go Cavs and Suns


----------



## heavyjeffd

Suns. 

Even a big 3pt shooter short, the Suns still go down. 

I still have a lot of respect for Nash, but D'Antoni and Stoudemire are two of the biggest crybabies I've ever seen in professional sports. D'Antoni was sulklng up and down the sidelines like a fucking three year old in a toy store that was told he can't have a new toy. Disgraceful and pathetic. They are so quick to blame everyone (the NBA, the Spurs, the press) for all their problems but THEMSELVES. 

I swear I thought D'Antoni was going to have a heart attack, it was pretty 

Nash finally admitted it in the post game press conference that you can't win championships with six players. He's the ONLY one so far to have the balls to say it.

If the Suns had devoted as much energy to defense and strategy as they do to pissing and moaning and pointing fingers, they might have actually won.


----------



## Azyiu

heavyjeffd said:


> I still have a lot of respect for Nash.



Good for you.



heavyjeffd said:


> D'Antoni and Stoudemire are two of the biggest crybabies I've ever seen in professional sports. D'Antoni was sulklng up and down the sidelines like a fucking three year old in a toy store that was told he can't have a new toy. Disgraceful and pathetic. They are so quick to blame everyone (the NBA, the Spurs, the press) for all their problems but THEMSELVES.



The biggest crybaby award goes to C-Webb and his Queens! If anything at all D'Antoni and Amare still got a way to go.

Either way, I know I won't be rooting for the Spurs the rest of the way.

Also, I agreed a 6 - 7-men rotation just ain't going to cut it for the Suns. I expect them to explore trade involving Marion this summer.


----------



## Rick

I fucking hate the Pistons.


----------



## Azyiu

rg7420user said:


> I fucking hate the Pistons.



*HATE* is a rather strong word, buddy... The single reason why I wouldn't like them is because a certain washed up whinner named Chris is on that team. I am cool with the rest of them.


----------



## heavyjeffd

Azyiu said:


> Also, I agreed a 6 - 7-men rotation just ain't going to cut it for the Suns. I expect them to explore trade involving Marion this summer.



Might help too if they found some defense.


----------



## GH0STrider

I swear, I can't wait for the tables to turn. You have two of the biggest bullshitters in the world on the spurs. Duncan thinks every call against him is wrong and manu is the biggest flopper of all time. It trully is sad. Manu puts reggie miller to shame with his acting.



Azyiu said:


> Good for you.
> 
> 
> 
> The biggest crybaby award goes to C-Webb and his Queens! If anything at all D'Antoni and Amare still got a way to go.
> 
> Either way, I know I won't be rooting for the Spurs the rest of the way.
> 
> Also, I agreed a 6 - 7-men rotation just ain't going to cut it for the Suns. I expect them to explore trade involving Marion this summer.



The thing is they have a decent bench. They never play jalen rose for one, he is a guy who did 20 ppg a few seasons back. If they need better 3pt shooting they've got pike who is an outstanding shooter as well. They need a coach who actually trusts his bench. I know jalen sucks at d but the whole suns team sucks at d. so who cares? play the man!


----------



## heavyjeffd

GH0STrider said:


> Duncan thinks every call against him is wrong



Find me an NBA player that doesn't.  



> and manu is the biggest flopper of all time. It trully is sad.



They ALL flop, I wish they didn't because it's kind of lame, but the ALL do. Even little Stevie Nash flops like a girl.


----------



## heavyjeffd

Spurs up 1 - 0 on the Jazz, woot!


----------



## GH0STrider

heavyjeffd said:


> Find me an NBA player that doesn't.
> 
> 
> 
> They ALL flop, I wish they didn't because it's kind of lame, but the ALL do. Even little Stevie Nash flops like a girl.



no, they do not all flop. manu is the poster child for those that do. He is a little bitch.

and I've never seen a player freak out or bitch nearly as much as duncan.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> and I've never seen a player freak out or bitch nearly as much as duncan.



Err... C-Webb... Floppy Divac... C-Webb... Karl Malone... oh, and did I mention C-Webb?!


----------



## heavyjeffd

Everyone says Duncan does because he makes that big-eyed face.

You ever _actually_ pay attention to the beating he takes from some defenders (especially in the playoffs)? Even Charles Barkley said "Tim Duncan is getting mugged out there" during the half time of the second Nuggets game.

If you got that kind of attention in the paint in every game you played, you'd probably be a little upset too when you don't get a call once in a fucking while.

Manu doesn't flop any more than anyone else in the leauge. Pay attention with a little less hate and you'll see that. You are going into it with a huge disdain for the Spurs as a ball club before the fact, so every little negative is far magnified and your opinion is drastically skewed.

Be more objective about it and you may see things differently.


----------



## Azyiu

^ Hey, screw you, I didn't say a word about your boys this time!


----------



## heavyjeffd

It was directed at Ghostrider.  Sorry about that.

How 'bout them Spurs!

No floppin', no crying Suns and lots of Jazz getting their asses whooped!

Looking good for Spurs vs Detroit for the finals.


----------



## The Dark Wolf

Gah. Spurs. That whole fiasco sure left a bad taste in my mouth.

I'm happy with either Detroit or the Cavs, since I live in the middle fo both cities.  Still, It'd be cool to see LeBron go all the way.


----------



## garcia3441

The Portland Trail Blazers won the draft lottery.


----------



## Azyiu

heavyjeffd said:


> It was directed at Ghostrider.  Sorry about that.



I know, I was just messing with you. 



garcia3441 said:


> The Portland Trail Blazers won the draft lottery.



Yeah, the Sonics and the Hawks are all winners too. The Hawks needed the third pick and got it. Now they avoided sending that pick to the Suns to fulfill the Joe Johnson trade.

On the other hand, it sucks to be either a Grizzlies and a Celtics fan...


----------



## heavyjeffd

Celtics especially.

What a trip that was eh? Celtics fans must be pisssssssssed.


----------



## Azyiu

heavyjeffd said:


> Celtics especially.
> 
> What a trip that was eh? Celtics fans must be pisssssssssed.



Disappointed, I bet! Pissed? I am not sure....

That said, this draft lottery should (I hope) put all those crazy conspiracy theory talks to rest once and for all.


----------



## heavyjeffd

Eh.

I learned yeaaaarrrs ago that people who don't get shit going their way conjure up the most ridiculous things to justify what went wrong to themselves.

Fans, atheletes, we're all guilty.


----------



## GH0STrider

heavyjeffd said:


> Everyone says Duncan does because he makes that big-eyed face.
> 
> You ever _actually_ pay attention to the beating he takes from some defenders (especially in the playoffs)? Even Charles Barkley said "Tim Duncan is getting mugged out there" during the half time of the second Nuggets game.
> 
> If you got that kind of attention in the paint in every game you played, you'd probably be a little upset too when you don't get a call once in a fucking while.
> 
> Manu doesn't flop any more than anyone else in the leauge. Pay attention with a little less hate and you'll see that. You are going into it with a huge disdain for the Spurs as a ball club before the fact, so every little negative is far magnified and your opinion is drastically skewed.
> 
> Be more objective about it and you may see things differently.



You are completly blind because they are your team. MAnu is the master flopper. Tim takes a beating, but so do many many other players in the nba. that doesn't mean calls against him are wrong. sorry.


----------



## The Dark Wolf

Manu is a flop happy sum bitch. 

Make sure you guys keep shit civil, though. I've been watching this thread.


----------



## heavyjeffd

GH0STrider said:


> You are completly blind because they are your team.



Actually, I'm not. If anything, it's the exact opposite; you are blinded by your dislike for them.



> MAnu is the master flopper. Tim takes a beating, but so do many many other players in the nba. that doesn't mean calls against him are wrong. sorry.


----------



## GH0STrider

Thats a rediculous statement. I pretty much dislike every other team but the bulls, But I respect the talent. And there is no talent in flopping and crying like a little bitch. You seem to be the only one here who doesn't see it, so are we all blind?


----------



## heavyjeffd

I never said players don't flop. They all flop (unfortunately).

Find me a team full of players that don't flop and I'll show you a team that finishes outside of the playoffs every year.


----------



## GH0STrider

heavyjeffd said:


> I never said players don't flop. They all flop (unfortunately).
> 
> Find me a team full of players that don't flop and I'll show you a team that finishes outside of the playoffs every year.



NO they do not all flop. I suggest watching more nba before making such a outragious statement. Yes there are a few known for it and a few that do it here and there- But there is no team with every player flopping. you just think that cause you watch a lot of spurs games.


----------



## heavyjeffd

I guess you have some special NBA channel where you live where players don't flop or something.


----------



## GH0STrider

heavyjeffd said:


> I guess you have some special NBA channel where you live where players don't flop or something.



"Yes there are a few known for it and a few that do it here and there- But there is no team with every player flopping."

Show me in that statement where I said "players don't flop".

please, show me. IF you have nothing don't make stuff up.


----------



## Chris

This thread's worse than a fuckin Korn thread. 

When the hell does the NBA season end, anyway?


----------



## GH0STrider

in june- and c'mon, nothing is worse than a korn thread.


----------



## Azyiu

Chris said:


> This thread's worse than a fuckin Korn thread.



Hey Chris!   Thanks for stopping by...


----------



## ibzrg1570

The only sports team composed entirely of floppers is the Italian national soccer/football team. You should have seen them during the World Cup, I wanted to burn all the pasta in my mom's pantry. So yea, in comparison any other team is okay in my book.


----------



## Azyiu

You know, Derek, I kind of agreed with you. And with NO disrespect to soccer fans all over the world, I do think soccer is the one sport pretty much allow flopping.


----------



## GH0STrider

lets keep that grass fairy shit out of the nba forum please.


----------



## ibzrg1570

And it gets all quiet...


----------



## GH0STrider

yeah... histerical

fuckin' jazz. I'm so sick of the spurs and pistons. Will someone fucking beat them already!? It will be yet another boring unmemorable finals this year.


----------



## heavyjeffd

You're only sick of it because they aren't your hometown team! 

Spurs lookin' good for #4! 

At least the Cav's beat the Pistons, hopefully they can do it again tomorrow. I really enjoy watching LaBron play.


----------



## Azyiu

heavyjeffd said:


> You're only sick of it because they aren't your hometown team!



I think you are pretty correct there...


----------



## GH0STrider

heavyjeffd said:


> You're only sick of it because they aren't your hometown team!
> 
> Spurs lookin' good for #4!
> 
> At least the Cav's beat the Pistons, hopefully they can do it again tomorrow. I really enjoy watching LaBron play.



And I think most people outside of san antonio would rather see a more exciting team like the suns play. 

and it's Lebron.


----------



## drelo

GH0STrider said:


> yeah... histerical
> 
> fuckin' jazz. I'm so sick of the spurs and pistons. Will someone fucking beat them already!? It will be yet another boring unmemorable finals this year.



 I won't be watching the finals if this is the case.


----------



## rummy

ibzrg1570 said:


> And it gets all quiet...



 People are uptight as hell in this thread, man. You know which one I'm talking about. Hence the reason why I don't post in this thread any more.


drelo said:


> I won't be watching the finals if this is the case.


I'll probably watch the deciding game, but I already lost interest somewhat.


Chris said:


> This thread's worse than a fuckin Korn thread.
> 
> When the hell does the NBA season end, anyway?


----------



## heavyjeffd

Wah, wah, the Suns lost.


----------



## GH0STrider

heavyjeffd said:


> Wah, wah, the Suns lost.



Again no one is crying. people are displaying their unsatifaction of watching a boring team playing another boring team in the finals. again.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> Again no one is crying. people are displaying their unsatifaction of watching a boring team playing another boring team in the finals. again.



Well... you know? If it is indeed the Spurs vs. the Pistons in the Finals, I might be interested to watch after all. I mean, boring as in what? I love to see two tough defensive teams going against each other. It is going to be like the 2005 Finals all over again. I don't mind that at all to be honest!


----------



## heavyjeffd

Azyiu said:


> Well... you know? If it is indeed the Spurs vs. the Pistons in the Finals, I might be interested to watch after all. I mean, boring as in what? I love to see two tough defensive teams going against each other. It is going to be like the 2005 Finals all over again. I don't mind that at all to be honest!



Exactly.

It's all a matter of preference. Sure the Suns just running back and forth all willy-nilly with no defense is _entertaining_, but it _obviously_ doesn't win championships now does it?

I like watching teamwork, after all, it is a _team sport_. Strong defensive teams require a concerted effort from the _entire team_ to win. When the Spurs don't have that, _they lose_.

Sure, the Suns got the raw end of the deal with the suspensions, but I still believe it was the right call and that they'd have lost anyway (they lost with the Spurs short one man at HOME; ie: the Spurs always play better on the ROAD). 

If the Suns start playing more than 6 people a game and find some defense they'll likely win their first championship, though I'd garner Nash will be long gone before then.

Regardless, I like good ball and close games. Both series right have have been excellent every night. Whoever doesn't think that is obviously no real fan of the game, only sore their team isn't in it anymore.


----------



## zimbloth

heavyjeffd said:


> Exactly.
> 
> It's all a matter of preference. Sure the Suns just running back and forth all willy-nilly with no defense is _entertaining_, but it _obviously_ doesn't win championships now does it?



It certainly could have if the Amare and Diaw hadn't been suspended.


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> Well... you know? If it is indeed the Spurs vs. the Pistons in the Finals, I might be interested to watch after all. I mean, boring as in what? I love to see two tough defensive teams going against each other. It is going to be like the 2005 Finals all over again. I don't mind that at all to be honest!



watching two teams grind it out isn't the most entertaining bball. Both spurs and pistons bore me with their constant bitching at the refs and flopping. I would much rather watch the suns, bulls, mavs, jazz, ect. I would even take the cavs over the pistons at this point. I already saw the 2005 finals. its sucked. I don't need to see it again. bball like the spurs and pistons play is the type you really only need to watch the 4th quarter. The rest of the game is just build up. I want to see a team that is exciting enough to watch the whole game. If watching tim duncan get wide eyed everytime a ref makes a call, manu flopping everytime some comes within 10 feet of him, or seeing rasheed rack up endless amounts of technicals is your thing then I guess that would be a great finals match up. 

And whoever negetive repped me grow a pair of fuckin balls and sign your name. just cause I dont kiss the spurs ass doesn't mean my posts are obnoxious.



zimbloth said:


> It certainly could have if the Amare and Diaw hadn't been suspended.



ahhh, someone who sees it right.


----------



## Azyiu

heavyjeffd said:


> If the Suns start playing more than 6 people a game and find some defense they'll likely win their first championship, though I'd garner Nash will be long gone before then.



Well, actually I have no problem with them playing just six guys. Hell, most teams in the playoffs keep an 8-man rotation or less anyway. I don't have a problem with it.



GH0STrider said:


> watching two teams grind it out isn't the most entertaining bball.



You said it, for entertainment purposes, I would love to see the Suns everynight. But when it comes to the championship series, I'd like to see some real-man, tough D, my friend. Playing tough D requires team effort, concentration, good coaching. That's when the guys *EARN* their pay checks! Maybe I am old school... or simply just OLD  , I kind of miss those old Pistons / Lakers or even the Jazz / Bulls type of Finals. Also, I think the Lakers' 2000 and 2001 Finals runs were the closest thing to being a balance between entertainment and tough D. 

Just one more thing. By playing tough D, I don't mean a totally slow it down and wait for the 24-second clock expire Pat Riley type D. I am talking about movement, and occasional runs here and there. Gosh... I *HATE* Riley's coaching style!!!!!



GH0STrider said:


> And whoever negetive repped me grow a pair of fuckin balls and sign your name. just cause I dont kiss the spurs ass doesn't mean my posts are obnoxious.



* signed *


----------



## djpharoah

I just got home from the wicked Cavaliers game - it was unbelievable in the Quicken Loans Arena. My boss got me some kick ass seats - 4th row behind the one of the nets.

We won and the series is now tied with detroit 2-2. There were some people who were fans of detroit and they were getting harrased like nuts from the nearly drunk fans around them.


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> Well, actually I have no problem with them playing just six guys. Hell, most teams in the playoffs keep an 8-man rotation or less anyway. I don't have a problem with it.
> 
> 
> 
> You said it, for entertainment purposes, I would love to see the Suns everynight. But when it comes to the championship series, I'd like to see some real-man, tough D, my friend. Playing tough D requires team effort, concentration, good coaching. That's when the guys *EARN* their pay checks! Maybe I am old school... or simply just OLD  , I kind of miss those old Pistons / Lakers or even the Jazz / Bulls type of Finals. Also, I think the Lakers' 2000 and 2001 Finals runs were the closest thing to being a balance between entertainment and tough D.
> 
> Just one more thing. By playing tough D, I don't mean a totally slow it down and wait for the 24-second clock expire Pat Riley type D. I am talking about movement, and occasional runs here and there. Gosh... I *HATE* Riley's coaching style!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> * signed *



are you serious? you neg repped me?


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> are you serious? you neg repped me?



Seriously, *NO*, I did *NOT*! I thought you were joking about the neg rep thing though...


----------



## ibzrg1570

rummy said:


> People are uptight as hell in this thread, man. You know which one I'm talking about. Hence the reason why I don't post in this thread any more.I'll probably watch the deciding game, but I already lost interest somewhat.


Haha for a while I thought this was the only thread you looked at. 

Everyone needs to calm down for a bit.


----------



## heavyjeffd

zimbloth said:


> It certainly could have if the Amare and Diaw hadn't been suspended.



If that's the case, why'd they lose game 6?  

Suns fans can complain about the suspensions all they want, the bottom line is they lost THREE GAMES with their full lineup.

Had Diaw and Amare Whineymire not gotten suspended they STILL would've lost. They lost TWO TIMES before they got suspended and would've lost TWO MORE.

The Suns playing six men a game just do not have the longevity against a team that's playing 10-12 players a night.

I'm not the only one saying it, read NBA.com, ESPN.com, listen to NBA radio on Sirius, whatever, the _majority_ say the better team won the series: the SPURS.



Azyiu said:


> Well, actually I have no problem with them playing just six guys. Hell, most teams in the playoffs keep an 8-man rotation or less anyway. I don't have a problem with it.



I don't have a problem with it either, but against a team playing 10-12 players a night (and getting points from all of them) you won't win a best of seven series.

It's all about depth and maturity, the Suns just don't have it right now.



GH0STrider said:


> And whoever negetive repped me grow a pair of fuckin balls and sign your name. just cause I dont kiss the spurs ass doesn't mean my posts are obnoxious.



For one, it's an internet forum, who cares about rep?

For two, directing that at me (which is obvious) is retarded. I don't care about rep nor do I even know how to rep someone negatively nor would I even bother.

I. Don't. Care.  

Try going outside once in a while, there's a _real_ world out there ya know?


----------



## GH0STrider

heavyjeffd said:


> If that's the case, why'd they lose game 6?
> 
> Suns fans can complain about the suspensions all they want, the bottom line is they lost THREE GAMES with their full lineup.
> 
> Had Diaw and Amare Whineymire not gotten suspended they STILL would've lost. They lost TWO TIMES before they got suspended and would've lost TWO MORE.
> 
> The Suns playing six men a game just do not have the longevity against a team that's playing 10-12 players a night.
> 
> I'm not the only one saying it, read NBA.com, ESPN.com, listen to NBA radio on Sirius, whatever, the _majority_ say the better team won the series: the SPURS.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a problem with it either, but against a team playing 10-12 players a night (and getting points from all of them) you won't win a best of seven series.
> 
> It's all about depth and maturity, the Suns just don't have it right now.
> 
> 
> 
> For one, it's an internet forum, who cares about rep?
> 
> For two, directing that at me (which is obvious) is retarded. I don't care about rep nor do I even know how to rep someone negatively nor would I even bother.
> 
> I. Don't. Care.
> 
> Try going outside once in a while, there's a _real_ world out there ya know?




it wasnt aimed at you, not everything in this forum is aimed at you and your beloved spurs.


----------



## heavyjeffd

Did I say everything?

And *you* are the one that mentioned the Spurs, not I.

Who else participating in this thread is a Spurs fan...

Oh, that would be no one.


----------



## GH0STrider

heavyjeffd said:


> Did I say everything?
> 
> And *you* are the one that mentioned the Spurs, not I.
> 
> Who else participating in this thread is a Spurs fan...
> 
> Oh, that would be no one.



yeah, I mentioned the spurs cause that's what I talked about recently. So obviously thats what i was neg reped for genious. I'm not suprised though. No one signs their name to their rep. Pretty spineless if you ask me. wether it was you or not I dont know. And I never pointed the finger at you. But if you want to be self absorbed and take it that way then that's your fault. not mine.


----------



## Azyiu

djpharoah said:


> I just got home from the wicked Cavaliers game - it was unbelievable in the Quicken Loans Arena. My boss got me some kick ass seats - 4th row behind the one of the nets.



My only playoffs exp in person was in the first round back in Phoenix years ago, and I never attended a game live that deep into the playoffs. It must have been an awesome experience, dude. So how much were your tix?


----------



## heavyjeffd

GH0STrider said:


> yeah, I mentioned the spurs cause that's what I talked about recently. So obviously thats what i was neg reped for genious. I'm not suprised though. No one signs their name to their rep. Pretty spineless if you ask me. wether it was you or not I dont know. And I never pointed the finger at you. But if you want to be self absorbed and take it that way then that's your fault. not mine.



Seriously?   

I just checked the "rep" thing. You can't leave negative rep without typing something in the little box, so how could someone negative rep you without you knowing?


----------



## Azyiu

heavyjeffd said:


> You can't leave negative rep without typing something in the little box, so how could someone negative rep you without you knowing?



I was thinking about the same thing too... then again, I am with you Jeff, I don't care too much about the rep thing or even post count. I guess if you somehow get a neg rep., it shows up on your User CP? Never gotten one... or shall I say haven't gotten one yet, so I don't know.


----------



## heavyjeffd

I just noticed your Location: Hong "Commies Infested" Kong 

You really in HK man?


----------



## Azyiu

heavyjeffd said:


> I just noticed your Location: Hong "Commies Infested" Kong
> 
> You really in HK man?



I kid you not, I am in Hong Kong right now... used to live in Tucson, AZ though.


----------



## GH0STrider

heavyjeffd said:


> Seriously?
> 
> I just checked the "rep" thing. You can't leave negative rep without typing something in the little box, so how could someone negative rep you without you knowing?



"all your posts are obnoxious"-

that was the comment left from the nba thread. Seriously now, trying to say I'm making it up? talk about obnoxious.


----------



## heavyjeffd

Well apparently someone doesn't like you. Kinda funny actually.


----------



## MetalMike

Cavs in 7!


----------



## djpharoah

Azyiu said:


> My only playoffs exp in person was in the first round back in Phoenix years ago, and I never attended a game live that deep into the playoffs. It must have been an awesome experience, dude. So how much were your tix?


The tickets were about $700 each - it was a company outing with business partners and our distributors!



MetalMike said:


> Cavs in 7!


FUCK YEA!! I got tickets to a possible home game in cleveland should the cavs win one at detroit.


----------



## Azyiu

djpharoah said:


> The tickets were about $700 each - it was a company outing with business partners and our distributors!



Wow! $700 is pretty expensive... then again it is a conference finals game. I guess tix price for the same seat would probably be double if it was a Finals game, huh?



MetalMike said:


> Cavs in 7!



Why not Cavs in 6?


----------



## MetalMike

Azyiu said:


> Why not Cavs in 6?



I'd like to see LeBron beat the Pistons at home in a "do or die" game 7 and become a playoff hero. The skeptics mouths would drop. Then again, winning out would probably have the same effect. 6 or 7, as long as they win. Go Cavs!


----------



## Azyiu

MetalMike said:


> I'd like to see LeBron beat the Pistons at home in a "do or die" game 7 and become a playoff hero. The skeptics mouths would drop. Then again, winning out would probably have the same effect. 6 or 7, as long as they win. Go Cavs!



I see your point, dude, but I think people will regard LeBron as an even bigger hero *IF* he and his Cavs close out the Pistons on their home floor in game 6. Look at it this way, how much sweeter is a _reverse sweep_ would that be? *MUCH* sweeter!


----------



## heavyjeffd

FUCK YEAAAAHHHHHHHHH!!!! 

The Spurs just destroyed Utah, it was definitely a clinic in how to beat the Jazz.  

Props though to Derek Fisher though for playing going through what he is with his daughter (and he totally didn't deserve either of the two technicals last game IMO). 

Regardless, the Spurs played an entertaining game tonight, everyone was hitting (61% I believe is what the box score said) from the field.

I hope they keep it up through the Championship!

Next up: Spurs pwn Detroit/Cleveland! 

I would like to see the Cavs go to the finals, LeBron deserves it as he is carrying that team but if Detroit wakes up it will be very hard, next game will be very telling though!


----------



## Azyiu

Err... should I say congrats, Jeff?


----------



## heavyjeffd

Hahah don't hate!

Hey (if you watched the game) you gotta admit they played good ball!


----------



## Azyiu

heavyjeffd said:


> Hahah don't hate!
> 
> Hey (if you watched the game) you gotta admit they played good ball!



Believe it or not, I always respect the way the Spurs play, even though I am a Lakers fan... (hmm... but I still love the way we *DESTROYED* y'all back in 2001, 2002 and 2004.  , can you say *Point 4* second?  ) So a nine-day layoff until the Finals starts, huh? What are you gonna do, dude?


----------



## GH0STrider

heavyjeffd said:


> Well apparently someone doesn't like you. Kinda funny actually.



dude, you really are an asshole. I don't know how else to put it. If someone disagrees with you, you laugh and put a  in your response. It isn't funny that people go nuts with the rep thing and don't even sign their name. IF you can't respect or appreciate how the community works you really don't deserve to be a part of it.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> dude, you really are an asshole. I don't know how else to put it. If someone disagrees with you, you laugh and put a  in your response. It isn't funny that people go nuts with the rep thing and don't even sign their name. IF you can't respect or appreciate how the community works you really don't deserve to be a part of it.



Dude, I know you are pissed, or at least upset about it... look, I understand you and Jeff don't agree on certain issues here, but this forum is open to all here on SS, and it could've been anyone who sent you a neg rep. 

I am *NOT* speaking for Jeff here. I am merely suggesting someone who never posted here, who could have been bored enough to read thru everything on this NBA thread, and sent you a neg rep at random. Either way, let it go, man.





EDIT: Look, I used to have three little green rep bars. And I have NO frigging idea how one of them goes disappear recently. My point is, things happen, and it is no big deal.


----------



## heavyjeffd

Sounds like someone takes something pointless like forum rep a little too seriously 



GH0STloser said:


> dude, you really are an asshole. I don't know how else to put it. If someone disagrees with you, you laugh and put a in your response.



I'm an asshole because I laugh at something rather than get all pointlessly pissed off? Seriously? Get over yourself man, really.   

I think me laughing at ridiculous statements is a far better alternative than personal attacks (obiovusly your choice of MO and probably why people negative repped you). Buuuut..... that would be too obvious wouldn't it. 

In all seriousness, I could care less what anyone things about me, really. My life doesn't revolve around the acceptance of others. If someone doesn't like me, fine, I don't fucking care. If someone disagrees with me, fine I still don't fucking care.

I have a very "fuck it" attitude about most of the stuff that a lot of people get bent over. I just ignore it and move on. It's rarely worth more effort than that.



Azyiu said:


> So a nine-day layoff until the Finals starts, huh? What are you gonna do, dude?



Same shit I always do: go to work, write tunes  , play lots of guitar  , go to band practice   , play basketball, play Forza 2 now that it came out and probably watch some of the Stanley Cup finals.


----------



## MetalMike

Azyiu said:


> I see your point, dude, but I think people will regard LeBron as an even bigger hero *IF* he and his Cavs close out the Pistons on their home floor in game 6. Look at it this way, how much sweeter is a _reverse sweep_ would that be? *MUCH* sweeter!



Very true. + rep I think that whichever team wins tonight, wins the series. Let's just hope it is the Cavs.


----------



## GH0STrider

heavyjeffd said:


> Sounds like someone takes something pointless like forum rep a little too seriously
> 
> 
> 
> I'm an asshole because I laugh at something rather than get all pointlessly pissed off? Seriously? Get over yourself man, really.
> 
> I think me laughing at ridiculous statements is a far better alternative than personal attacks (obiovusly your choice of MO and probably why people negative repped you). Buuuut..... that would be too obvious wouldn't it.
> 
> In all seriousness, I could care less what anyone things about me, really. My life doesn't revolve around the acceptance of others. If someone doesn't like me, fine, I don't fucking care. If someone disagrees with me, fine I still don't fucking care.
> 
> I have a very "fuck it" attitude about most of the stuff that a lot of people get bent over. I just ignore it and move on. It's rarely worth more effort than that.
> 
> 
> 
> Same shit I always do: go to work, write tunes  , play lots of guitar  , go to band practice   , play basketball, play Forza 2 now that it came out and probably watch some of the Stanley Cup finals.




get over myself? ha. You pretty much jump on anyone who doesn't lick tim duncan's balls. And clearly you missed the point. First- I never acussed you of neg repping me. second if you don't agree with someone that's fine. Like azyiu said it's an open forum. But to sit there and laugh and put  smilies because you don't agree is rediculously immature. Disagree, but disagree respectfully.


----------



## heavyjeffd

GH0STrider said:


> You pretty much jump on anyone who doesn't lick tim duncan's balls.



I bet you're the only one that thinks that.  



MetalMike said:


> Very true. + rep I think that whichever team wins tonight, wins the series. Let's just hope it is the Cavs.



I hope it's the Cav's. 

Someone left me negative rep forever ago (I just figured out where it is  ).

Gee, I wonder who this was!  



> quit being an asshole for no reason.



Boy that's got someone's name written all over it!


----------



## MetalMike

Hey Jeff, I didn't negative rep you if that's what you're implying.


----------



## GH0STrider

heavyjeffd said:


> I bet you're the only one that thinks that.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it's the Cav's.
> 
> Someone left me negative rep forever ago (I just figured out where it is  ).
> 
> Gee, I wonder who this was!
> 
> 
> 
> Boy that's got someone's name written all over it!




yeah it does- yours. And I didn't neg rep you. I would have signed my name. apparently reading isn't your thing as I stressed that in a previous post.


----------



## heavyjeffd

MetalMike said:


> Hey Jeff, I didn't negative rep you if that's what you're implying.



Lol no Mike, not at ALL! Apologies of it was misconstrued as such. 

Not that I care who reps me what anyway.


----------



## MetalMike

heavyjeffd said:


> Lol no Mike, not at ALL! Apologies of it was misconstrued as such.
> 
> Not that I care who reps me what anyway.



No worries.  + rep in light of a very big cavaliers game in one hour.


----------



## heavyjeffd

I know!

I wish I could watch the game!! I have band practice. ><

Not that it's an unworthy tradeoff, I do love jammin'. 

I'll have to catch what I can on NBA radio on Sirius on the way home and keep up with the scores on my phone.

Go Cav's! LeBron is a man on a mission!


----------



## MetalMike

heavyjeffd said:


> I know!
> 
> I wish I could watch the game!! I have band practice. ><
> 
> Not that it's an unworthy tradeoff, I do love jammin'.
> 
> I'll have to catch what I can on NBA radio on Sirius on the way home and keep up with the scores on my phone.
> 
> Go Cav's! LeBron is a man on a mission!



 Let's hope for the best.


----------



## Azyiu

heavyjeffd said:


> I hope it's the Cav's.



Be careful what you wish for Jeff. IIRC, the Cavs swept the Spurs during the regular season  Sure, that doesn't mean jack now, but I will be rooting for LeBron for sure! 



EDIT: Hey, Mike, thanks for the rep thingy, I just now noticed it.


----------



## heavyjeffd

HOLY SHIT!!

I missed the game but listened to the recap on the way home from practice. I will be downloading this one from Usenet to watch for SURE!!

An epic performance from LeBron for sure, this one will go down in the record books!



Azyiu said:


> Be careful what you wish for Jeff. IIRC, the Cavs swept the Spurs during the regular season  Sure, that doesn't mean jack now, but I will be rooting for LeBron for sure!



Honestly, although I'm a Spurs fan I'd still be happy to see LeBron win a championship. The way he is playing right now, he deserves it!


----------



## Azyiu

Good deal, Jeff... but it is still a touch early to say anything, dude. Last year this very same Cavs were also leading 3-2 in the second round before getting beat by the same Pistons in game 6 & 7. Either way, I am rooting for LeBron. 

Slightly off topic, earlier a buddy of mine and I were talking about this game, and he suggested LeBron is the "next" D-Wade. Then I went: "No, dude, he is the *FIRST* LeBron." Yeah, he is such a unique player, you just have to love him.


----------



## heavyjeffd

They are already comparing him to MJ, which while it's a little premature, isn't really accurate. The styles or so different.

The CRAZY thing is, he's only 22! He's gonna be around for a LOOONG time! 

Ya know though, regardless of who wins (if it is the Cav's/Spurs) you have to admit, that will be one HELL of a series!

All the people saying it will be boring and aren't going to watch it will really be missing out.


----------



## GH0STrider

pistons vs. spurs is boring.

cavs vs. spurs? That would be fun to watch. Especially with lebron in the mix. Hopefully the cavs can close it out this time. This is exactly how it went down last year too... before they blew it.


----------



## Azyiu

If it is indeed the Cavs vs. the Spurs, I think the advantage goes to the Spurs.

The Spurs are just much more poise and experienced than the entire Cavs team, especially up front. Also, Pop is a much better coach than Mike Brown ever will be. I believe the Spurs should kill the Cavs on rebounding by a wide margin too. 

Also, with Larry Hughes being hurt, the Cavs could be short handed. Damon Jones could be a key off the bench for them, but he is too streaky to be rely on... and am not even sure if he will get minutes anyway, so we will see.



heavyjeffd said:


> They are already comparing him to MJ, which while it's a little premature, isn't really accurate. The styles or so different.



Those who *STILL* compare LeBron to MJ need to get a life, man. That said, why don't they compared Robert Horry with MJ, hell, they *BOTH* have *SIX* rings!


----------



## heavyjeffd

True that man hehe. 

I dunno, I'd enjoy Pistons vs. Spurs too.

I like really tight defensive basketball. It's a lot more of a team effort, takes a lot more strategy. I guess I just find it a lot more interesting than one guy running around scoring most everything. 

A lot of that probably comes from me liking Hockey a lot too which is largely a defensive sport as well. 

*shrug*

Honestly though, I don't think the Cav's or Pistons can beat the Spurs in a best of seven right now. I'm pretty sure they'd have an advantage over either team, but I'd still rather see LeBron go to the championships, at least he'd GET there which is still a massive achievement at his age and for his time in the NBA.


----------



## drelo

I hope that the Cavs can close out this series and face the Spurs in the finals. I have been a fan of LeBron since he got into the league, and last night just simply amazing. If it winds up being a Pistons vs Spurs finals, I won't be tuning in.


----------



## MetalMike

Lebron's performance was nothing short of amazing. The MJ comparisons are inevitable bearing the fact that this guy took over the entire team to lead them to a huge road win. My jaw dropped after every play. It was compeltely unbelievable. 

IMO the Cavs have the best chance of winning the NBA championship between the 3 teams. They have proved that they are a force to be reckoned with and will be finally get the respect they deserve in the NBA.


----------



## GH0STrider

MetalMike said:


> IMO the Cavs have the best chance of winning the NBA championship between the 3 teams. They have proved that they are a force to be reckoned with and will be finally get the respect they deserve in the NBA.




yeah they deserve the respect- BUT how can you say that have the best chance? The don't have the experience, bench, consistancy, coaching, or all around team that the pistons and spurs have. Not to mention this is the cavs first trip to the conferece finals since 92 i believe. the spurs have won 4 tittles in 8 years- the pistons have been to the finals twice in 4 years, won it once, and been to the conference finals 5 years in a row now. I'd say the cavs have the worst shot. The pistons strive under this kind of preasure. And as much as I'm routing for the cavs I can see them blowing it. Lebron was Jordon esqe in game 5- something he imo has not been until that point and I don't see it all of the sudden happening consistantly at this point.



Azyiu said:


> Also, Pop is a much better coach than Mike Brown ever will be. .



I really don't see how you can say that. Mike brown has only been an nba head coach for 2 seasons. In those two seasons he took a team that had not been in the playoffs since what 96? and brought them to the semis his first year and conference finals this year. Not to mention he won 50 games each season. Find me another head coach that in his first season won 50 games. Pop on the other hand has also been at it as a head coach for 11 years. guess what he did his first season? 17 wins. the next he did 56. so...

Mike brown after 2 seasons- 100-62
pop after 2 seasons 73-73. ( and mind you he only coached 64 games his first season. God only knows how bad it might have gotten.)

also despite winning 56 in his second season- pop got bounced in the second round. so you see that comparison is as far off as mj and lebron. It really can't be made yet. wait till brown has coached 11 seaons then make that judgment.


----------



## MetalMike

GR: The Cavs are about to reverse sweep the pistons and they beat the Spurs on every occassion this season. You're right. They don't have the best chance. The statistics are just in their favor. I feel like Lebron wants an NBA championship much more than any player left in contention right now. The way I see it, that fact alone puts the Cavs at a huge advantage.


----------



## heavyjeffd

Brown is in a much easier division than the West and honestly, LeBron is his team and probably does more "coaching" than he does (if you listen to much post-game radio/interviews). Last night after the game he was plainly saying "I just let LeBron run the show and do what he needed to do."

Not to take anything away from him, but Azyiu is certainly right about Pops being a better coach than Brown. Brown has a promising start, but a long way to go.

Where the Cav's are right now has a lot more to do with LeBron than Brown.

I do agree that LeBron is probably more hungry for a championship than anyone, but that doesn't mean he'll get it. The Pistons and Spurs both have excellent defense, if the Pistons wake up, the Cav's are in trouble. The Spurs can control LeBron as that's the only person they have to control. They'll simply just keep the ball away from him.


----------



## GH0STrider

the pistons swept the heat last year too, and wooped them in every game. How did they play out for them in the playoffs? I would not be one bit suprised to see the spurs sweep the cavs in the finals. The comparison between brown and pop is way premature at this point. its as rediculous as comparing lebron to mj.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> I really don't see how you can say that. Mike brown has only been an nba head coach for 2 seasons. In those two seasons he took a team that had not been in the playoffs since what 96? and brought them to the semis his first year and conference finals this year. Not to mention he won 50 games each season. Find me another head coach that in his first season won 50 games. Pop on the other hand has also been at it as a head coach for 11 years. guess what he did his first season? 17 wins. the next he did 56. so...
> 
> Mike brown after 2 seasons- 100-62
> pop after 2 seasons 73-73. ( and mind you he only coached 64 games his first season. God only knows how bad it might have gotten.)
> 
> also despite winning 56 in his second season- pop got bounced in the second round. so you see that comparison is as far off as mj and lebron. It really can't be made yet. wait till brown has coached 11 seaons then make that judgment.



Ok, you might be right and I should give Brown a benefit of a doubt in his coaching.

About Pop's coaching, he took over a team (in Dec. 1996) that was hurt by major injuries. 4 of their 5 regular starters missed most of the 96 - 97 season. How bad they were in the 96 - 97, you ask? They signed the aging Dominique Wilkens and with all of their injuries, Nique actually had to play the PF spot!!!!! They sucked that year, but their reward was Duncan.

In the 97 - 98, Pop's first full season, the Spurs going from winning just 20 games in the previous season, to winning 56 the next year? Sure, anyone can win with Robinson and Duncan, but mind I remind you that it was Duncan's rookie year. And you are also correct, they lost in the season round. In fact, they lost to the Utah Jazz 1-4, but I have no problem with them losing to the Utah Jazz. Hell, the Jazz were at their peak between 1996 - 1998. In that same conference finals, they even destroyed the Lakers (with Shaq and Kobe, mind you) 4-0!!!!! So what is so ashame about losing in the second round to the mighty Jazz? My point is, I might not be a Spurs fan, but I know Pop deserve more credit than people have given him. He is a much better coach than alot of people out there realize.


----------



## heavyjeffd

Cav's and Spurs it is!!!


----------



## MetalMike

Go Cavs!


----------



## Azyiu

ALL HAIL THE KING!!!!!


----------



## heavyjeffd

I'm really glad to see LeBron get his team to the finals, it's an amazing achievement, no question.


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> Ok, you might be right and I should give Brown a benefit of a doubt in his coaching.
> 
> About Pop's coaching, he took over a team (in Dec. 1996) that was hurt by major injuries. 4 of their 5 regular starters missed most of the 96 - 97 season. How bad they were in the 96 - 97, you ask? They signed the aging Dominique Wilkens and with all of their injuries, Nique actually had to play the PF spot!!!!! They sucked that year, but their reward was Duncan.
> 
> In the 97 - 98, Pop's first full season, the Spurs going from winning just 20 games in the previous season, to winning 56 the next year? Sure, anyone can win with Robinson and Duncan, but mind I remind you that it was Duncan's rookie year. And you are also correct, they lost in the season round. In fact, they lost to the Utah Jazz 1-4, but I have no problem with them losing to the Utah Jazz. Hell, the Jazz were at their peak between 1996 - 1998. In that same conference finals, they even destroyed the Lakers (with Shaq and Kobe, mind you) 4-0!!!!! So what is so ashame about losing in the second round to the mighty Jazz? My point is, I might not be a Spurs fan, but I know Pop deserve more credit than people have given him. He is a much better coach than alot of people out there realize.



injuries are part of the game. No excuses.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> injuries are part of the game. No excuses.



True, no argument there. The point of my post is no matter how good a coach you are, you cannot win when your main guys are out.


----------



## GH0STrider

you forget he also did not coach the entire season, just 64 games. Regardless of injury you can not speculate what he might have done or not done. It is what it is.


----------



## heavyjeffd

Injuries are part of the game, but they do not undermine the accomplishment.


----------



## GH0STrider

heavyjeffd said:


> Injuries are part of the game, but they do not undermine the accomplishment.



yeah ok... those 17 wins were amazing.


----------



## heavyjeffd

Swing and a miss.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> you forget he also did not coach the entire season, just 64 games. Regardless of injury you can not speculate what he might have done or not done. It is what it is.



Ok, you sound like you do not factor in whatever Pop has accomplished in his first 64 games, since it was not a full season. Let's talk about his first two *FULL* seasons, shall we? The Spurs won 56 games in his first full season, and then their first championship in his second full season. Sure sure, it was a locked out shorten season, but you still play as many games in the playoffs! Besides, sweeping the Lakers and the Blazers ain't easy to do in *ANY* season!


----------



## ibzrg1570

Azyiu said:


> Ok, you sound like you do not factor in whatever Pop has accomplished in his first 64 games, since it was not a full season. Let's talk about his first two *FULL* seasons, shall we? The Spurs won 56 games in his first full season, and then their first championship in his second full season. Sure sure, it was a locked out shorten season, but you still play as many games in the playoffs! Besides, sweeping the Lakers and the Blazers ain't easy to do in *ANY* season!


I disagree about the Blazers part.


----------



## Azyiu

ibzrg1570 said:


> I disagree about the Blazers part.



Ok, please explain.


----------



## ibzrg1570

Blazers went 32-50 this season, 0-4 against San Antonio. Right now they're still a joke, with LaMarcus Aldridge contributing far less than expected. Although that could all change with either Durant or Oden next year.


----------



## heavyjeffd

Speaking of that, I had a nice discussion on another forum about this:

Who do you think will have a bigger impact on their team next year, Durant or Oden?

I'm rolling with Durant.


----------



## MetalMike

Durant. The man has already proven he can put up NBA numbers. He's a great player. He will be more effective than Oden right away. I'm not so sure about in the long run though because Oden could develop into the most dominant big man in the NBA. We'll have to wait and see.


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> Ok, you sound like you do not factor in whatever Pop has accomplished in his first 64 games, since it was not a full season. Let's talk about his first two *FULL* seasons, shall we? The Spurs won 56 games in his first full season, and then their first championship in his second full season. Sure sure, it was a locked out shorten season, but you still play as many games in the playoffs! Besides, sweeping the Lakers and the Blazers ain't easy to do in *ANY* season!



the only reason they did so well is cause they sucked hard enough to score tim duncan.

oden hands down. he is going to be a very dominant nba center. Seeing how centers are much harder to come by than a power forward is one big advantage oden has. there aren't to many natural and good centers in the nba anymore. It has become a smaller faster league.


----------



## ibzrg1570

Depends on the teams they go to. If the Blazers take Oden, I don't think he'll have as big of an impact because they already have lots of capable big men (Aldridge, Pryzbilla, Magloire, etc.), whereas Durant would fit in well at SF.


----------



## GH0STrider

it doesnt matter where oden or durrant end up. Not only are they playing but they are starting. oden is already better than pryzbilla and magloire. His only real competition is aldridge but that doesn't really matter either cause aldridge plays pf not center


----------



## Azyiu

ibzrg1570 said:


> Blazers went 32-50 this season, 0-4 against San Antonio. Right now they're still a joke, with LaMarcus Aldridge contributing far less than expected. Although that could all change with either Durant or Oden next year.



Errr... you do realize I was referring to the 1999 locked out shorten season, correct?  They were one of the best teams back in the late 90's and early 2K.



GH0STrider said:


> the only reason they did so well is cause they sucked hard enough to score tim duncan.



And do you realize the Celtics _*AND*_ the then Vancouver Grizzlies had the worse records than the Spurs in 96 - 97 season, correct?


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> Errr... you do realize I was referring to the 1999 locked out shorten season, correct?  They were one of the best teams back in the late 90's and early 2K.
> 
> 
> 
> And do you realize the Celtics _*AND*_ the then Vancouver Grizzlies had the worse records than the Spurs in 96 - 97 season, correct?



thats why it's a lotery. so teams that suck hard don't just get handed the first pick. 



Azyiu said:


> Ok, you sound like you do not factor in whatever Pop has accomplished in his first 64 games, since it was not a full season. Let's talk about his first two *FULL* seasons, shall we? The Spurs won 56 games in his first full season, and then their first championship in his second full season. Sure sure, it was a locked out shorten season, but you still play as many games in the playoffs! Besides, sweeping the Lakers and the Blazers ain't easy to do in *ANY* season!



It has got to be pretty damn hard to lose when you have duncan and robinson on the same floor. I'm far more impressed with what brown did with lebron and ...  ugh... Lebron. As far as that lakers and blazers remark- I'm pretty sure there were many teams that could have swept either of them this season.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> thats why it's a lotery. so teams that suck hard don't just get handed the first pick.



To me, you sounded like you were suggesting that the Spurs simply tried to tank that season, as if knew they would get Duncan. Of course, we all know they got hit by injuries big time that season... sure, it is part of the game, blah blah blah... And now you brought up the lottery thing, you sound confusing to me at times and I think I am not the only one feeling that way here.



GH0STrider said:


> It has got to be pretty damn hard to lose when you have duncan and robinson on the same floor.



Err... didn't my Lakers beat... I mean, destroyed the Spurs in 2001, 2002 and 2004 while Robinson _*AND*_ Duncan were both in the lineup?  



GH0STrider said:


> As far as that lakers and blazers remark- I'm pretty sure there were many teams that could have swept either of them this season.



*THIS* season? How many more times do I need to say I was talking about the 1999 Lakers and Blazers?


----------



## heavyjeffd

Duncan almost ended up a Celtic.

Seems like Boston fans got the raw end of the deal from the draft lottery once before.


----------



## Azyiu

heavyjeffd said:


> Duncan almost ended up a Celtic.
> 
> Seems like Boston fans got the raw end of the deal from the draft lottery once before.



That's the curse of Len Bias, man...


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> To me, you sounded like you were suggesting that the Spurs simply tried to tank that season, as if knew they would get Duncan. Of course, we all know they got hit by injuries big time that season... sure, it is part of the game, blah blah blah... And now you brought up the lottery thing, you sound confusing to me at times and I think I am not the only one feeling that way here.
> 
> 
> 
> Err... didn't my Lakers beat... I mean, destroyed the Spurs in 2001, 2002 and 2004 while Robinson _*AND*_ Duncan were both in the lineup?
> 
> 
> 
> *THIS* season? How many more times do I need to say I was talking about the 1999 Lakers and Blazers?



Confusing? hah. You said and i quote- The lakers and spurs are hard to sweep ANY season. This season counts as any season wise one.  

Yes the lakers beat up on the spurs. all I have to say to that is- phil jackson, kobe bryant, and shaq. That beats pop, duncan, and robinson 9 times outta ten. You should know that. 

I never suggested the spurs tried to tank that season, not once. Context- it's an amazing thing. I said there were no excuses. injuries are part of the game. Not sure where you get tanking from that.  Your not the only one who feels that way huh? I think you can harldy speak for everyone. I'm sure there are plenty who are reading some of your statements and diagreeing heavily. That blazers and lakers comment being one of them. You don't have to agree with me. No one does. But don't sit here and say everyone thinks my ideas are confusing. You not being able to comprehend what i'm putting out there doesn't make it confusing to anyone but you.


----------



## ibzrg1570

Azyiu said:


> Errr... you do realize I was referring to the 1999 locked out shorten season, correct?  They were one of the best teams back in the late 90's and early 2K.


You said:


Azyiu said:


> *ANY *season


So naturally we'd all assume you were referring to now as well.



GH0STrider said:


> it doesnt matter where oden or durrant end up. Not only are they playing but they are starting. oden is already better than pryzbilla and magloire. His only real competition is aldridge but that doesn't really matter either cause aldridge plays pf not center


I still think Oden will have less of an impact with the Trailblazers because 
a)he is still a rookie and regardless of the hype surrounding him it is impractical to assume that just because he's predicted to be among the first picks that he can immediately turn a team around, especially with other people taking up minutes in the same spot
b) Pryzbilla could be much better, just think back two seasons ago when he was a double-double threat for almost the whole season, as well as a monster on the blocks. Magloire also has the potential to be like that
c) Zach Randolph will continue to be starting PF if he stays in Portland, which could move Aldridge up to C, which makes 3 great choices for the 5-spot AKA too crowded for Oden. 
So unless the Blazers are planning to make a lot of moves this off-season they should just go with Durant. Just my $0.02


----------



## heavyjeffd

Azyiu said:


> That's the curse of Len Bias, man...



Hahah, true that. I bet you could sell t-shirts that say that pretty easily right now! 

Not to hijack intentionally but...

I was just thinking, Derek Fisher really got the raw fucking end of the playoffs. He got two BAD technicals and ejected from game 4 (totally uncalled for, althought he ref says he cursed at him, but I didn't see it on the TV coverage, doesn't mean it didn't happen though) and his team gets smashed the day he is with his daughter having treatment for eye cancer.

Man, hats off to that guy for his resolve, really. I feel bad for the guy.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> You don't have to agree with me. No one does.



Hey, you are wrong, Mr. Blackcock!  I _*DO*_ agree with you sometimes!  



heavyjeffd said:


> I was just thinking, Derek Fisher really got the raw fucking end of the playoffs. He got two BAD technicals and ejected from game 4 (totally uncalled for, althought he ref says he cursed at him, but I didn't see it on the TV coverage, doesn't mean it didn't happen though) and his team gets smashed the day he is with his daughter having treatment for eye cancer.
> 
> Man, hats off to that guy for his resolve, really. I feel bad for the guy.



I always liked Derek Fisher, and I wish everything is fine with his daughter and his family.


----------



## heavyjeffd

Me too bro, me too.


----------



## garcia3441

Donovan out as coach of the Magic.


----------



## Azyiu

Yeah, Mike, the Donavan situation is another mess.

I respect his coaching and all, but come on, a deal is a deal and I don't believe in flip flopping. Coaching in the college level doesn't give you an excuse to act like a college kid, IMO.

However, if I was the management of the Magic, I would let him go too and ask him to pay for damages. A report is saying the Magic would let him go immediately as long as he accepts a 5-year ban for coaching in the NBA.


----------



## heavyjeffd

I'm sure he had a good reason for leaving, but it is pretty lame to do it last minute.

I don't think the 5-year ban should hold since he's never coached an NBA team.


----------



## garcia3441

The Razorbacks had the same thing happen.

ABC News: Altman Changes Mind, Will Leave Arkansas

Hopefully Van Gundy will lead that franchise to a championship


----------



## Azyiu

heavyjeffd said:


> I'm sure he had a good reason for leaving, but it is pretty lame to do it last minute.
> 
> I don't think the 5-year ban should hold since he's never coached an NBA team.



His so-called reason is his heart is in Florida... lame, if you ask me.

About the proposed ban, it will hold legally regardless he has coached in the NBA level or not. He needs to accept that agreement in order to get out of his current contract. He is legally obligated to honor that agreement.


----------



## GH0STrider

ibzrg1570 said:


> I still think Oden will have less of an impact with the Trailblazers because
> a)he is still a rookie and regardless of the hype surrounding him it is impractical to assume that just because he's predicted to be among the first picks that he can immediately turn a team around, especially with other people taking up minutes in the same spot
> b) Pryzbilla could be much better, just think back two seasons ago when he was a double-double threat for almost the whole season, as well as a monster on the blocks. Magloire also has the potential to be like that
> c) Zach Randolph will continue to be starting PF if he stays in Portland, which could move Aldridge up to C, which makes 3 great choices for the 5-spot AKA too crowded for Oden.
> So unless the Blazers are planning to make a lot of moves this off-season they should just go with Durant. Just my $0.02



He isn't just predicted to be a first pick. He is predicted to be one of the few dominant centers out there. big difference. Aldrige is a pf. he is not going to play center. randolph is as good as gone. pryzbuka is a nobody. The only reason he is still in the nba is because of his size. double double threat my ass- the closest he got to a double double average was 6ppg and 7 boards. which is a far cry from his 2 points and 3 boards he did this season. oden will start every game at center. you dont have a guy with this much hype and potential coming off the bench.


----------



## heavyjeffd

Azyiu said:


> His so-called reason is his heart is in Florida... lame, if you ask me.
> 
> About the proposed ban, it will hold legally regardless he has coached in the NBA level or not. He needs to accept that agreement in order to get out of his current contract. He is legally obligated to honor that agreement.



Yeah, it is lame for sure.

But typically in most lines of work, a non-compete insinuates you've competed before.

I bet he gets out of it without the 5-year.


----------



## GH0STrider

He must have had some feeling inside him long before this and was just amazed by the money imo. He signed a contract and that is the bottom line. And I agree with the magic- IF he isn't going to coach them he shouldn't be allowed to coach any nba team. What he did is wrong and he should be kissing the magic's ass for giving him the easy out they have. If I were them he would be paying out big time. Not only did he go back on his contract but he embarassed the entire organization and the nba. for what? all his stars in florida are coming to the nba. I bet the gators suck next year anyhow.


----------



## Azyiu

After drafting LaRue Martin and Sam Bowie in their history, I hope the Blazers finally pick the right big man this time.


----------



## heavyjeffd

Anticipation is a bitch!!

The start of this series is giving me heartburn, they need to just get it on and get it over with!


----------



## GH0STrider

yeah the cavs need to just win it already.


----------



## Azyiu

heavyjeffd said:


> The start of this series is giving me heartburn, they need to just get it on and get it over with!



It sounds like you need some *Zantac 75* or *Pepcid AC*.  Talk to your doctor about what is right for you.


----------



## ibzrg1570

GH0STrider said:


> He isn't just predicted to be a first pick. He is predicted to be one of the few dominant centers out there. big difference. Aldrige is a pf. he is not going to play center. randolph is as good as gone. pryzbuka is a nobody. The only reason he is still in the nba is because of his size. double double threat my ass- the closest he got to a double double average was 6ppg and 7 boards. which is a far cry from his 2 points and 3 boards he did this season. oden will start every game at center. you dont have a guy with this much hype and potential coming off the bench.


Joel Przybilla - Portland Trail Blazers - Game Log - NBA - Yahoo! Sports
Start from Jan. 10 and look at points, rebounds, and blocks. Points were streaky at times, but you can't deny the fact that he was playing pretty solidly that year. He even took over Theo Ratliff's spot in the starting lineup (before Theo had the season ending injury), and this was back when Ratliff was considered one of the best defensive players in the league and led the league in blocks the year before. I'm not saying he's a Tim Duncan or a Shaq at all, but he has the potential to be a pretty damn good center and if the Blazers can get their coaching staff to work off that potential they won't need Oden, who despite the hype is still a *rookie*. College ball and the NBA can be two completely different worlds and you never know if a college star is going to be able to handle it. I don't doubt that he's a solid first pick, but I think Durant would be better suited for the team.

On another note, the Cavs got shat on! Lebron's still got a long way to go. And Duncan...just wow. I read an article from USAToday claiming that he could be the best PF in NBA history because of his versatility and although I'm not completely convinced, I have to say he's putting up a good argument.


----------



## GH0STrider

ibzrg1570 said:


> Joel Przybilla - Portland Trail Blazers - Game Log - NBA - Yahoo! Sports
> Start from Jan. 10 and look at points, rebounds, and blocks. Points were streaky at times, but you can't deny the fact that he was playing pretty solidly that year. He even took over Theo Ratliff's spot in the starting lineup (before Theo had the season ending injury), and this was back when Ratliff was considered one of the best defensive players in the league and led the league in blocks the year before. I'm not saying he's a Tim Duncan or a Shaq at all, but he has the potential to be a pretty damn good center and if the Blazers can get their coaching staff to work off that potential they won't need Oden, who despite the hype is still a *rookie*. College ball and the NBA can be two completely different worlds and you never know if a college star is going to be able to handle it. I don't doubt that he's a solid first pick, but I think Durant would be better suited for the team.
> 
> .




so what? he played a good strech of ball. he averaged 2ppg and 3 boards. he has potential to suck. thats about it. the sad part is for a guy with his size to suck so hard is unbelievable. Everybody in the nba is capable of playing streches of good bball. Just cause someone has a few decent games doesn't make them a good player. the only way for someone to trully prove they are good is to show it through consistancy. If he was as good as you hold him to be his averages would reflect that much more so than they do. Regardless- arguing with you over some bum is pretty lame so whatever.


----------



## heavyjeffd

GH0STrider said:


> yeah the cavs need to just win it already.



You should just change your display name to "I Hate Everything".   

Anyway...

Spurs up one!!

LeBron got shut down big time, I hope the Spurs can keep it up!

LeBron face after the game =  

My face at the Cav's after the game =  



As an aside, I'm not sure if any of you noticed, but the guy who does the music at all the Spurs games is a big Dream Theater/Petrucci fan. He is always playing DT songs and Liquid Tension Experiment songs during the games.

Coming out of half time he played Pull Me Under.


----------



## GH0STrider

heavyjeffd said:


> You should just change your display name to "I Hate Everything".
> 
> Anyway...
> 
> Spurs up one!!
> 
> LeBron got shut down big time, I hope the Spurs can keep it up!
> 
> LeBron face after the game =
> 
> My face at the Cav's after the game =
> 
> 
> 
> As an aside, I'm not sure if any of you noticed, but the guy who does the music at all the Spurs games is a big Dream Theater/Petrucci fan. He is always playing DT songs and Liquid Tension Experiment songs during the games.
> 
> Coming out of half time he played Pull Me Under.



how does me wanting the cavs to win translate to me hating everything?  MAybe you should change your name to "I'm a dick for no reason". 

as for your dt comment- they also played the glass prism.


----------



## heavyjeffd

Okay, you should REALLY change it to "I Can't Take A Joke".

Seriously, you are a sensative little bitch. 

I was kidding!!! Gawd.


----------



## GH0STrider

heavyjeffd said:


> Okay, you should REALLY change it to "I Can't Take A Joke".
> 
> Seriously, you are a sensative little bitch.
> 
> I was kidding!!! Gawd.



sensitive little bitch? It's hard to take a joke form someone who has prided themself on being a complete ass for no reason. You can't take a joke for shit pal. talk about sensitive- if anyone says one bad thing about your spurs you have a heart attack.


----------



## heavyjeffd




----------



## ibzrg1570

Enough of this arguing, it's getting really old and really annoying. Jeff, I think by now you've noticed that GHOSTrider doesn't appreciate you making jokes about him or rubbing the Spurs in his face every time they win, so if you want him to stop overreacting you have to do your part. GHOSTrider, if he really bothers you that much, then talk to a mod.

This thread is about the NBA, not our feelings towards each other. Just try to respect each other's opinions and don't force yours on others.

Anyways, back to basketball. I didn't anticipate the Cavs getting this far so I somewhat expected for Lebron to fall apart, although I was hoping to be surprised. I'm not a Cavs fan at all, but I'd really like to see them put up a good fight. Hopefully this series will turn out to be somewhat interesting.


----------



## heavyjeffd

I just want good basketball. I thought Game 1 was good basketball, it was especially entertaining if you are a Spurs fan. 

Game 2 will be more competitive for the Cav's I think. If they get on their gameplan and manage to make some worthwhile adjustments.

We shall see.


----------



## ibzrg1570

I expect the Cavs to make some changes. It definitely won't be like Game 1 with Lebron being a disappointment. While I don't think the Cavs will win with Hughes' injury, there is no way Lebron is going to let himself be tied down for another game.


----------



## heavyjeffd

Well, keep in mind, it's not like he can just "get away" if he wants to. I think if he could do it at will he'd have done it in Game 1 to some extent.

All in all, I agree. I think the Cav's will have a better game this game.


----------



## GH0STrider

heavyjeffd said:


>



It's like a 2 year old. Nothing better to come back with other than name calling and stupid faces.


----------



## MetalMike

This game is absolutely disgusting.  I am so upset that they can be down by so much.


----------



## Azyiu

I hear you, but this is not nearly as bad as Game 3 of 1998 Finals... the final score was Bulls 96 - Jazz 54.... yes, it *IS* the final score!


----------



## heavyjeffd

Cav's looked like a high school team for most of the game.

Unless LeBron remembers how to play soon, the French are going to start calling him LeWho? 

I read an article in the paper after Game 1 that Nike put an advertising campaign built around LeBron "on indefinite hold as a result of his Game 1 performance". They were looking for ONE good photo op to use as an ad, he didn't have one worthwhile shot the whole game according to the article.

This 2-3-2 format sucks ass. The Spurs have to lose TWO to win at home, how is that home court advantage?! Buncha bullshit right there.


----------



## Azyiu

heavyjeffd said:


> This 2-3-2 format sucks ass. The Spurs have to lose TWO to win at home, how is that home court advantage?! Buncha bullshit right there.



Well, like it or not, this 2-3-2 format actually works out better for the players. They put this format in after the 1984 Finals (IIRC), and that was during the days when the Lakers and Celtics meeting in the Finals regularly. With this 2-3-2 format, there is technically less travel involved, thus potentially providing a better chance for good performance from players (more rest).


----------



## ibzrg1570

I'm pretty disappointed with the Cavs' performance, I was expecting more from them than a useless 4th quarter run. At least I wasn't wrong about Lebron stepping it up, although I was a little nervous during the first quarter when he was sitting out (yes I actually tried watching it on my TV with no cable, I could tell the teams apart but not the players unless they zoomed in, it was so fuzzy and my eyes hurt).


----------



## Azyiu

Yo Derek, why not go to a bar or a friend's home for the game?


----------



## heavyjeffd

Azyiu said:


> Well, like it or not, this 2-3-2 format actually works out better for the players. They put this format in after the 1984 Finals (IIRC), and that was during the days when the Lakers and Celtics meeting in the Finals regularly. With this 2-3-2 format, there is technically less travel involved, thus potentially providing a better chance for good performance from players (more rest).



Well, while I DO understand that, I still disagree with it.

It takes the "advantage" out of home court adavantage. I bet any player on the team with it would gladly take a few hours on a plane over having to play 3 games in a row at the visiting teams arena.


----------



## Azyiu

^ This format has its good and bad. That said, if you are a good enough team, you can win anywhere you play, period.


----------



## heavyjeffd

Azyiu said:


> ^ This format has its good and bad. That said, if you are a good enough team, you can win anywhere you play, period.



Oh trust me, I'm not disagreeing with that or it being better for the players.

It's just a little harsh on the team with the record earning home court advantage.

I'd rather see 2-2-2-1 personally.


----------



## Azyiu

heavyjeffd said:


> I'd rather see 2-2-2-1 personally.



So game 7 would be played on whose court?  Or do you really meant a 2-2-1-1-1 format like all other 7-game series?


----------



## heavyjeffd

No, 2-2-2-1

2 - Home

2 - Away

2 - Home

1 - Away

So game 7 advantage goes to the Away team. It would make underdog comebacks even more interestiong.


----------



## Azyiu

Interesting idea.



EDIT: BTW, I don't know about you guys, but I am getting so sick and tired of people saying LeBron chokes and all that. Whether his Cavs could come back and win the series, his season is a major success! Hell, legends like Jerry West and Dr.J, just to name two took much longer to get there before they won one. In fact, I believe the Logo's Lakers have lost a total of *NINE* finals before he won his first title in 1972! Many others greats like Karl Malone, John Stockton, Charles Barkley, Reggie Miller, Allen Iverson and Jason Kidd etc took much longer to get there and never won one when they did.


----------



## heavyjeffd

Man, I have been saying that since they beat Detroit.

They should be EXTREMELY proud of just making it to the finals, especially with Brown and James being so inexperienced and the core of the team.


----------



## Azyiu

heavyjeffd said:


> They should be EXTREMELY proud of just making it to the finals.



Totally. And people should judge his performance starting new season. If he is really this good, he will only improve like all the great ones do. Also, I am interested to see what the Cavs will do to their roster in the off season too.

Hey, Jeff, I always meant to ask you this too. Do you drive the M class Mercedez, or are you just a fan of the M class?


----------



## heavyjeffd

Azyiu said:


> Totally. And people should judge his performance starting new season. If he is really this good, he will only improve like all the great ones do. Also, I am interested to see what the Cavs will do to their roster in the off season too.



I think all in all, LeBron just needs to mature some as a player and a professional. He really does let the tension rattle him (his FTA/FTM reflect that IMO; 4-11 FT's?!? I can do better than that! lol ).

They should absolutely put 100% into this, play the best they can and use it as a chance to LEARN. They are truly playing one of the greatest teams ever right now, the experience should be invaluable later on in life. I really hope they don't throw in the towel or anything, I'd LOVE to see the Cav's win one and at least get a game in the championship.

Yes, I am a Spurs fan and want them to win of course, but I'm also a LeBron fan and really can't wait to see what he does in the next few years. 



> Hey, Jeff, I always meant to ask you this too. Do you drive the M class Mercedez, or are you just a fan of the M class?



Mercedez! Blasphemy!  

I drive a 2006 BMW M3.

This one actually. 










Shiny!





Gotta have my tunes! (subs and amp rack):










The "M" is the Motorsport devision of BMW. They basically make an "M" version of almost their whole line (M3, M5, M6 and M Coupe). It's more or less a hardcore sports car in a nice soft leather glove (for lack of a better analogy).

Sorry for all the pics, but I'm almost as much a car whore as I am a guitar whore. 

Actually I probably shoulda started a new thread, mods feel free to move this lol.


----------



## Azyiu

About LeBron, I think he has exceeded ANY expectation. I think he is doing better than fine on handling this Finals and the media and all... give this 22-yr some credit, really.

About your car... wow! VERY NICE, dude!!!!! Sorry, somehow I kept thinking your avator is the Mercedez M-class  , my bad.


----------



## heavyjeffd

Azyiu said:


> About LeBron, I think he has exceeded ANY expectation. I think he is doing better than fine on handling this Finals and the media and all... give this 22-yr some credit, really.



Oh, I agree 100%. I was mostly just generalizing about where he needs to take his game and his metal attitude towards the game for the future. 



> About your car... wow! VERY NICE, dude!!!!! Sorry, somehow I kept thinking your avator is the Mercedez M-class  , my bad.



Haha, no worries. 

I just bought wheels and a big brake/racing brakes kit, but FedEx played fucking hockey with my back wheels or something and screwed them up so I had to return them. 

I have these amazing brakes on my dinner table and two front wheels and I can't do shit with it.

Baby jesus hates me I swear.


----------



## Azyiu

heavyjeffd said:


> Baby jesus hates me I swear.



OMG, I didn't know GHOSTrider *IS* Baby Jesus...   

P.S. @ Mr. Blackcock, this is meant to be a joke... in case you didn't get it.


----------



## ibzrg1570

Azyiu said:


> Yo Derek, why not go to a bar or a friend's home for the game?



I'm underage so a bar would be out of the question (I wouldn't feel safe with a bunch of drunken guys either since I'm shorter than Noodles) and I was invited to a friend's house but he thought the game was on Saturday so I never officially got the call to come over. 



Azyiu said:


> OMG, I didn't know GHOSTrider *IS* Baby Jesus...
> 
> P.S. @ Mr. Blackcock, this is meant to be a joke... in case you didn't get it.


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> OMG, I didn't know GHOSTrider *IS* Baby Jesus...
> 
> P.S. @ Mr. Blackcock, this is meant to be a joke... in case you didn't get it.



yeah really funny.  And in case you didn't get it jack blackcock is also a joke. Think about that.

for the record I don't hate anyone here. Disagreeing with someone should not lead to hate.


----------



## heavyjeffd

ibzrg1570 said:


> I'm underage so a bar would be out of the question (I wouldn't feel safe with a bunch of drunken guys either since I'm shorter than Noodles) and I was invited to a friend's house but he thought the game was on Saturday so I never officially got the call to come over.



If you were local to me you'd be welcome to watch it at my casa in 61" of HD goodness. 

You could do what I used to do when I was too poor to have TV or cable, I'd go to a department store (no shit) lol. Kinda sad, yeah.


----------



## GH0STrider

61 inch hd tv, driving a beemer? damn man, what do you do for a living?


----------



## heavyjeffd

Pimp hoes.


----------



## GH0STrider

heavyjeffd said:


> Pimp hoes.



seriously. you must have some fine ass hoes then.


----------



## heavyjeffd

F'reals, I'm one of those IT people. Been doing it for close to 16 years and have been in management for over a decade.

I primarily work with Cisco equipment and large/complex data systems.


----------



## Azyiu

@ Jeff, a 61" HD? Come on, man, you do not live in a 5,000-sq-ft mansion, do you? That said, I am eyeing this 42" Panasonic plasma myself, and should be buying it in a month or less.

@ Mr. Blackcock, of course I know your "name" is a joke too... just thought Jack Hammer would've been an even better name.


----------



## heavyjeffd

Azyiu said:


> @ Jeff, a 61" HD? Come on, man, you do not live in a 5,000-sq-ft mansion, do you? That said, I am eyeing this 42" Panasonic plasma myself, and should be buying it in a month or less.



2500 sq ft. 

Heheh, god I wouldn't want to A/C 5000 sq ft.


----------



## Azyiu

Looks like the Finals is as good as over... good try LeBron, maybe next year... I still love your game though, keep improving kid.


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> @ Jeff, a 61" HD? Come on, man, you do not live in a 5,000-sq-ft mansion, do you? That said, I am eyeing this 42" Panasonic plasma myself, and should be buying it in a month or less.
> 
> @ Mr. Blackcock, of course I know your "name" is a joke too... just thought Jack Hammer would've been an even better name.



nope blackcock works fine for me. jack hammer sounds stupid. But I guess it wouldn't be a bad porn name either


----------



## ibzrg1570

heavyjeffd said:


> If you were local to me you'd be welcome to watch it at my casa in 61" of HD goodness.
> 
> You could do what I used to do when I was too poor to have TV or cable, I'd go to a department store (no shit) lol. Kinda sad, yeah.



I actually watched part of one of the Suns vs Spurs games at a gas station where my friend works Much worse than a department store.

I don't know if the series is worth watching anymore. The Cavs should never have gotten there to begin with IMO, at least not with a supporting cast of the aged Ilgauskas, the injured Hughes, and the rest of the gang of streaky performers. The Cavs pretty much just dug themselves a hole for the next 10 years because Lebron will keep them in the playoffs but they'll never be able to have a good draft position to get some guaranteed new talent and nobody else on the team is worth trading for. I guess the future of the team lies more on the shoulders of Daniel Gibson than it does on Lebron.


----------



## Azyiu

ibzrg1570 said:


> The Cavs pretty much just dug themselves a hole for the next 10 years because Lebron will keep them in the playoffs but they'll never be able to have a good draft position to get some guaranteed new talent and nobody else on the team is worth trading for. I guess the future of the team lies more on the shoulders of Daniel Gibson than it does on Lebron.



That's exactly what people said about the Bulls in 1986 or 87 or so... then what happened? First of all, people should sit back and see what Danny Ferry does in the next couple years. It is time like this for him (the GM) to really earn his money. A good GM (see guys like John Paxson, Jerry West etc) can make something out of nothing in just a couple of years or less.


----------



## heavyjeffd

It really will be interesting to see what happens.

Speaking of GM's, what do you think of Kerr taking up post in Phoenix?


----------



## Azyiu

I think it is a good hire by the Dan Sarver, man. Kerr is a very smart guy, and I think he will relieve alot of pressure off D'Antoni as well.

While we are talking about the Suns, I think all the trade Marion talks are BS. The proposed trade with the Celtics for Ratliff and the #5 pick will not make the Suns better. Or that the Bulls won't trade for Marion when they really need a low post scorer. 

If I were Kerr I would try my best to convince Sarver to suck up the $8M in luxury tax for one more year. The Suns do not need major changes, rather they need to upgrade their bench. I mean, they are paying guys like Jalen Rose but not even giving him a minute? Come on, go sign someone who can actually play instead.


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> That's exactly what people said about the Bulls in 1986 or 87 or so... then what happened? First of all, people should sit back and see what Danny Ferry does in the next couple years. It is time like this for him (the GM) to really earn his money. A good GM (see guys like John Paxson, Jerry West etc) can make something out of nothing in just a couple of years or less.



let us not forget brian coangelo. What he has done with the raptors and suns is outstanding.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> let us not forget brian coangelo. What he has done with the raptors and suns is outstanding.



Yeah, I knew I was missing some good GMs after I submitted my last post... thanks Mr. Blackcock!  Hey, also don't forget RC Buford of the Spurs. He drafted guys like Parker and Manu, when no one even knew who they were. Man, imagine Tony Parker is running the point for the Lakers instead of Smush Parker...


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> Yeah, I knew I was missing some good GMs after I submitted my last post... thanks Mr. Blackcock!  Hey, also don't forget RC Buford of the Spurs. He drafted guys like Parker and Manu, when no one even knew who they were. Man, imagine Tony Parker is running the point for the Lakers instead of Smush Parker...



Yeah- The Lakers might still be good.


----------



## ibzrg1570

Azyiu said:


> That's exactly what people said about the Bulls in 1986 or 87 or so... then what happened? First of all, people should sit back and see what Danny Ferry does in the next couple years. It is time like this for him (the GM) to really earn his money. A good GM (see guys like John Paxson, Jerry West etc) can make something out of nothing in just a couple of years or less.


Yes, the GM can have a big impact, but GMs that can turn a team around are still a minority in the NBA. For every Colangelo you have a Geoff Petrie who doesn't do anything while the goddam Maloof brothers ruin the legacy of the Kings and somehow pushes the blame on Rick Adelman.  (sorry, just bitter) And Jerry West's position on that list is _slightly _questionable as of late IMO.


----------



## GH0STrider

Jerry west did a great job with the grizzlies with the exception of last season. And there really wasn't much he could have done. The kings don't have much a legacy to begin with, but the maloof brothers turned them into a contender instead of a joke. They had some great teams there in sac town prior to this year. IT isn't as easy as just signing a few big players and signing a good coach. There are 30 teams in the nba and not all of them can be winners. NO matter how good of talent you bring in you have to remember they are going against the worlds best. I think you need to give any and all gm's more credit. It is a hard job and some of them are thrown into pretty shitty situations. Just imagine the poor soul that has to clean up new york when they finally do away with thomas.


----------



## heavyjeffd

The Suns need a big guy up the middle, they simply don't have one that can score and rebound consistantly. Their whole game is run-shoot. Some defense wouldn't hurt either.

Hopefully Kerr will acknoledge that and it will trickle down.


----------



## GH0STrider

amare??? 20ppg and 10 boards from him. I think he is 6'10 or 11"?


----------



## heavyjeffd

Amare isn't that solid in the paint at all. He proved it in the playoffs. 

He's a sieve when it comes to defense as well.

When people think "big guy in the paint" they don't think of Stoudemire at all. 

I know I don't. He just doesn't come across as that strong or powerful up the middle, he does better on a curl or pick as he's got good speed.


----------



## GH0STrider

Against tim duncan sure that might be true. But who doesn't have a hard time getting around tim? Amare is pretty strong. And when he throws it down he throws it down hard. I think he is much more solid in the paint than your giving him credit for. He plays center and averages 20 ppg. He is getting his points in the paint. He also has a decent curl and gets to the line. I guess your looking for a big big body. Like dwight howard or shaq. If that is the case- that would help any team.


----------



## heavyjeffd

Yeah, I was thinking more like Howard.

Amare's curl is better than his low post IMO.

And nah, I didn't mean just vs. Duncan, I was just generalizing. He struggled vs. the Lakers too, at least what I watched.

He's like a big guy that's not really a big guy-type player.


----------



## Azyiu

Well, both Jeff and Mr. Blackcock have a solid point, but the big man issue is really a tricky one to answer. I mean, do you want a good big guy? Or a big MOBILE guy? 

In all due respects, I think Mr. Blackcock is right about Amare. He is better than what he is given credit for. Look at D-Howard, I like that kid and he seems to have all the tool as well. The problem with a guy like him is, he is not offensively aggressive enough, much like Yao! When you have a good center who doesn't always look FOR his shots, or be aggressive enough to score; it is hard on your team.

All in all, I think the Suns' style is not a problem. Hell, the 80's Lakers' run & gun won 5 championships! I think the Suns' problem is their failure in dictating the tempo of the game. Unless the 80's Lakers, they often are played into other team's tempo. Not getting enough rebounds is one issue, but I think their inability to trap and force turnovers are both concerning. At times this season, even my terrible Lakers trap better than the Suns!


*EDIT*: Congrats, Jeff.


----------



## GH0STrider

damn it. but i too conceed. Congrats Jeff. I wish I had the feeling of my team winning it all. As for the cavs- they better get a better scorer in there to compliment james. An actual pg wouldn't hurt either.


----------



## heavyjeffd

Woot. 

I REALLY didn't expect a sweep, I thought Spurs in 5 at BEST, probably 6. I really expected the Cav's to take at least one game. But the Spurs controlled every game SO much. I think the discrepencies between the East and West is getting larger every year.

Although, not that long ago the Finals went 7 games Spurs vs. Pistons, so it can't be THAT bad... *shrug* I still don't think the Cav's could've beaten any of the teams that were in the West semi's: Suns (no way), Spurs (apparently not), Jazz (I think the Jazz would've won eventually, probably would've been a closer series though), Golden State (maybe, and man that would've been a cool series).

I shall be sporting one of my Spurs jerseys to work tomorrow, I have a business lunch too but fuck it. 

Cavs: REALLY need a big guy OTHER than Ilgauskas (or however you spell it) and JESUS do they need a PG. LeBron has been the consumate professional in all the press conferences, hats off to him for sure. Also a daddy again, grats for that too. Anyone notice all the Spurs congratulating him prior to the game? I thought that was pretty cool.

Suns: Amare IS probably better than what he gets credit for, but that sorta makes my point. If he's better than whatever credit he gets, maybe he needs to start showing it. I'm sure he's got the talent, he just needs to define his role a little better IMO.


----------



## ibzrg1570

Congrats on the sweep, I'm going to be laughing at my friend "the witness" later today when we meet at graduation (even though I was secretly hoping for an upset as well). I totally agree on Ilgauskas and the PG situation. Z's been going downhill for years now and it's time to find someone else. Hughes is not a true PG and can't be expected to do it especially when he's hurt. If Damon Jones could play like he did when he was with the Heat it would make things a lot easier for LBJ and Gibson too as another 3 point threat. Donyell Marshall too for that matter.


----------



## heavyjeffd

Hughes is more of a SG to me, I can't see him setting the pace.

Too bad the Cav's will be high enough in the rankings every year for quite a while now to not get a good pick. They sure could use a high draft pick right now.


----------



## Azyiu

heavyjeffd said:


> They sure could use a high draft pick right now.



Yes and no. I mean, if you have a good GM who knows what he is doing, he could create something out of nothing! Besides, high draft picks do not necessarily translate into good players. Remember who is Ed O'Bannon? Ron Mercer? Just to name a couple here...

Hell, need me to remind you Tony Parker is a LATE first rounder? What about your homie Manu? He is a damn LATE second rounder, my friend. I do not think the Spurs got lucky, RC Buford simply knows what he is doing, and he just worked hard behind the scene. Oh, and the Spurs signed Bowen away from the Heat for cheap, remember? It is not about what draft(s) you got, it is ALL about the GM.


----------



## heavyjeffd

True that.

I think coaching too honestly. I know Brown is a relative n00b to being a head coach, but he seemed overwhelmed a lot.

I think his systems could use a lot of work, he should get himself some help as well.

And is it just me or does Mike Brown = Mr. Potatohead?


----------



## Azyiu

heavyjeffd said:


> I think coaching too honestly. I know Brown is a relative n00b to being a head coach, but he seemed overwhelmed a lot.



Before the Finals even got started, I said Brown is not nearly as good a coach as Pop right now, and a certain Mr.Blackcock disagreed on that....


----------



## heavyjeffd

Yeah.

If you ask me, Pop had his way with Brown about the same as the Spurs had their way with the Cavs.

Mike Potatohead.  lol


----------



## GH0STrider

heavyjeffd said:


> I think the discrepencies between the East and West is getting larger every year.




What are you talking about??? The spurs just barely won it in 2005 from the pistons and the heat ( an eastern conference team) won it last year form the dallas mavericks. This sweep doesn't show much to me. All of the games were low scoring and very close for the most part.



Azyiu said:


> Before the Finals even got started, I said Brown is not nearly as good a coach as Pop right now, and a certain Mr.Blackcock disagreed on that....




No, he is not as good of a coach. But how in the hell can you say his system has problems or he is not a great coach right now? he took a team that won 17 games 5 years ago and brought them to the finals. All he needs is a real pg to run his system and the cavs winning a championship.


----------



## heavyjeffd

I just meant this year really.

All the East teams looked pretty bad, I don't think any of the contending East teams could've beat the Spurs, Suns or Jazz. Hell even Golden State probably would've had a good chance.


----------



## GH0STrider

heavyjeffd said:


> I just meant this year really.
> 
> All the East teams looked pretty bad, I don't think any of the contending East teams could've beat the Spurs, Suns or Jazz. Hell even Golden State probably would've had a good chance.



A defensive unit as good as the cavs or the pistsons would have given them problems. And when it comes to the other team's offense golden state are their own worst enemies. they don't play defense period. I think someone should remind nelly that there are two ends of the floor to be played. I think had the suns or jazz made it they would have both had a good shot.


----------



## heavyjeffd

Yeah, primarily the Suns or Jazz.

Although I gotta admit, GSW and the Cav's would've been a great series.


----------



## GH0STrider

I think Lebron would have went off on them.


----------



## heavyjeffd

Yeah, most likely. Still would've been an interesting series.


----------



## Azyiu

As a Lakers fan, I am very very disappointed with Kobe's on-going trade demand.


----------



## heavyjeffd

Yeah it's kinda lame.

Although, it's good offseason fodder.


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> As a Lakers fan, I am very very disappointed with Kobe's on-going trade demand.



I disagree with him too. But I kind of see where he is coming from. They traded an all star in caron butler for lazy ass and injury prone kwame brown. But on the other hand I trully think the lakers are just a good point guard away from being a real contender. Lamar odom is a soon to be all star. Bynum is getting better and better.( I don't know why they played kwame so much.) chris mihm should be back and healthy. Luke walton is putting it all together. They really are just a player or two away. I think Kobe should suck it up. Besides anywhere else he goes is going to have to give up a good part of their talent to aquire him. He'll probably end up in the same boat as he's in now.


----------



## Azyiu

Yeah, I agreed with you there, and I admire Kobe's desire to win as well. I am just more upset about how he handle it on the media front. Forcing the management to do something is something all super stars do, but almost all of them do that behind the scene. And the Lakers did let GREAT opportunities slip away for no reasons at all...


----------



## GH0STrider

Well either way the media would have gotten a hold of it. I mean seriously there is no way all of the sudden kobe would just be traded without any specualation or story behind it. Find me one superstar player who got traded by simply going behind closed doors and asking for it. They all mouth off to the media. That's one of the ways the demand is met. Kobe is basically saying to the public now that he does not want any part of the lakers franchise. As an organization- the Lakers aren't going to want a player on their team that doesn't want to be there. His heart won't be there and he won't play the game to the best of his ability. They have no choice here. Unless Dr. Buss bullshits Kobe into staying or their gm makes a big deal to get some help he is as good as gone.


----------



## GH0STrider

AHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!the nba thread is dying!


----------



## Azyiu

Nah, I am still around, dude. This time of the year is all about the draft and all the delicious rumors... let's just wait and see, man.

- I bet Carter is going to resign with the Nets in the end
- Billups would also resign with the Pistons
- If anything at all, let's wait and see the supposed trade talks between the Lakers and the Wolves about KG.


----------



## MetalMike

Im going to be at the draft Thursday.


----------



## GH0STrider

MetalMike said:


> Im going to be at the draft Thursday.



Lucky. I always wanted to attend a nba draft.


----------



## MetalMike

GH0STrider said:


> Lucky. I always wanted to attend a nba draft.



It's alot more exciting than you'd expect. Last year, after the Knicks took Ronaldo Baukman, I sort of started a "Duck Folan" chant.


----------



## GH0STrider

I don't blame you! Baukman was easily a second round pick. Thomas... what a fucking joke that guy is.


----------



## Azyiu

Who is Baukman?  Oh, yes, Balkman, that's the jackass who was involved in a fight with the Nuggets but fought like a girl...


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> Who is Baukman?  Oh, yes, Balkman, that's the jackass who was involved in a fight with the Nuggets but fought like a girl...



I thought that was his name... Anyhow, I think your thinking of melo who fought like a girl.


----------



## MetalMike

Either spelling, he's still just another worthless addition to the Knicks. Isiah's prepping for a big trade. The problem is, the Knicks have no valuable players to trade. Channing Frye has lost his value. Imagine if Kobe came to NY? 



GH0STrider said:


> Thomas... what a fucking joke that guy is.







Azyiu said:


> Who is Baukman?  Oh, yes, Balkman, that's the jackass who was involved in a fight with the Nuggets but fought like a girl...



 So far, the selection hasn't been terrible. I mean, I wanted them to take Quincy Doobie at the time, (sp?) who has done absolutely nothing.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> I thought that was his name... Anyhow, I think your thinking of melo who fought like a girl.



Either way, fighting is too gay... I am a lover, not a fighter. 


EDIT: I am kind of interested to know what Grant Hill might do. I think he can still be a VERY effective player for someone like the Spurs, the Suns etc. I would like to see him in a Suns or Lakers uniform next year.


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> Either way, fighting is too gay... I am a lover, not a fighter.
> 
> 
> EDIT: I am kind of interested to know what Grant Hill might do. I think he can still be a VERY effective player for someone like the Spurs, the Suns etc. I would like to see him in a Suns or Lakers uniform next year.



IF he can make it through an entire season I'd like to see him compete for a tittle, maybe with the spurs or suns. He is the best player I've ever seen to have his career destroyed by injury.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> IF he can make it through an entire season I'd like to see him compete for a tittle, maybe with the spurs or suns. He is the best player I've ever seen to have his career destroyed by injury.



Agreed. Well, but you always say injury is part of the game.  

Ok ok, on a serious note, Hill is just too nice of a player to go out without winning even a playoff series. So I really would love to see him playing for a contender this coming season.


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> Agreed. Well, but you always say injury is part of the game.
> 
> Ok ok, on a serious note, Hill is just too nice of a player to go out without winning even a playoff series. So I really would love to see him playing for a contender this coming season.



He's worked so hard and gone through so much pain for this game. he deserves to have success and win a tittle more than anyone imo.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> He's worked so hard and gone through so much pain for this game. he deserves to have success and win a tittle more than anyone imo.



I cannot agreed with you more, Grant is one of the nicest guys I have seen playing in the NBA.


----------



## heavyjeffd

A friend of mine (who is a big Spurs hater) was trying to convince me that Duncan wasn't coming back in '08.

Yeah right. 

I hope there's some big crazy trades this offseason (ie: Kobe or something).

Pistons should re-sign Billups and let 'Sheed go.
Cav's need a playmaking PG bad and to get rid of Z.
Rockets also need a playmaking PG.

I was thinking about someone else earlier but I can't remember.

Ah well. :E


----------



## MetalMike

I waited on the biggest line I've ever seen in my entire life only to find that the tickets were sold out.   I'm so upset. The NBA bought out like 250 seats this year to limit the event.


----------



## ibzrg1570

So, any thoughts on the draft results?


----------



## GH0STrider

What the fuck was paxon thinking? Noah? Another rebounder/ shot blocker with no offesive game? Why not roll the windows down and welcome tyson chandler back into town? If he has any brains he will package noah and trade him for the post player we need. Energy guy my ass. Like we don't already have enough "energy guys".


----------



## jacksonplayer

ibzrg1570 said:


> So, any thoughts on the draft results?



--I'm sure that Zack Randolph will be a model citizen in a sleepy, quiet town like NYC.

--Trading Jeff Green for 32-year-old Ray Allen and his gimpy ankles? Brilliant!

--The Bucks drafted Yi Jianlian without even seeing tape of him. I'm sure that'll work out well.

--By drafting Tiago Splitter, the Spurs could well field a team without a single native-born American in a year or two.

--Does anyone in the Eastern Conference know how to put a team together? I'm not seeing much evidence of it.


----------



## Azyiu

jacksonplayer said:


> --Trading Jeff Green for 32-year-old Ray Allen and his gimpy ankles? Brilliant!



How darn you forgot about *BOTH* of his surgerically repaired knees!  



jacksonplayer said:


> --The Bucks drafted Yi Jianlian without even seeing tape of him. I'm sure that'll work out well.



They have seen tapes of Yi, but the Yi camp never allowed the Bucks to scout him in person. If they workout the differences between both parties, I think it is a risk worth taking in Bucks' part.



jacksonplayer said:


> --Does anyone in the Eastern Conference know how to put a team together? I'm not seeing much evidence of it.



Danny Ainge is such an inspiration for starters!


----------



## jacksonplayer

Azyiu said:


> They have seen tapes of Yi, but the Yi camp never allowed the Bucks to scout him in person. If they workout the differences between both parties, I think it is a risk worth taking in Bucks' part.



Really? I thought the announcers during the telecast said that the Bucks' general manager had only talked to someone from the Mavericks' front office about Yi, but hadn't actually seen any tape himself.

Either way, drafting someone who said in advance that he didn't want to play for that team wasn't exactly a smart move. There were plenty of other quality players available at that point in the draft.


----------



## GH0STrider

Thing about YI is he refused to workout for the bucks and his agent told the bucks Yi wasn't interested in playing for them since they are a smaller nba city. That is the problem right there. It's like when steve francis told the grizzlies not to draft him and they did anyway. It isn't right for any player to think they can pick and chose what team they can go to as a rookie but its equally retarded for a gm to draft a guy who specifically told you they did not want to play for your team. I would not be one bit suprissed to see Yi get traded just as Francis did. For as much as I look down on Yi for this I frown even more so at the bucks. Pick a player who actually wants to be a part of your team. It isn't rocket science.


----------



## jacksonplayer

GH0STrider said:


> Pick a player who actually wants to be a part of your team. It isn't rocket science.



 If they try and trade him now, they won't the same value as they would have gotten for the pick before the draft. Really stupid move.


----------



## GH0STrider

jacksonplayer said:


> If they try and trade him now, they won't the same value as they would have gotten for the pick before the draft. Really stupid move.



There is a reason why franchises such as the bucks haven't won anything in a long time.


----------



## ibzrg1570

As much as I love Ray Allen (simply for being a former UConn Husky) I don't think he's the answer for the Celtics. I don't doubt his ability to put up big numbers and take pressure off Paul Pierce, but he can't do much if he's riding the pine and injured. Zach Randolph is not the person for the Knicks either. At least they got rid of Francis though. I don't know how he's going to fit into the Blazers' rotation. The Bucks made a huge mistake on Yi. If anyone has seen the Chinese team play an international game you know they tend to get blown out of the water. Taking any Chinese player is a huge risk IMO. Even Yao himself isn't really all that great for his size and strength (not being biased here at all, Yao is my favorite player in the NBA).

I am very optimistic about the Bobcats though. If Emeka can stay healthy (that's a big "if", I know) and they keep Gerald Wallace they can definitely make it to the playoffs. 

In other news, Rashard Lewis is going to the Magic!


----------



## Azyiu

ibzrg1570 said:


> At least they got rid of Francis though. I don't know how he's going to fit into the Blazers' rotation.



You obviously ain't following the NBA closely enough. The latest has the Blazers trying to buy Francis' contract out, and he might be signing a deal with the Clippers.



ibzrg1570 said:


> Taking any Chinese player is a huge risk IMO.



I understand you do not mean anything bad here, but somehow I don't like the way it sounds...  



ibzrg1570 said:


> I am very optimistic about the Bobcats though. If Emeka can stay healthy (that's a big "if", I know) and they keep Gerald Wallace they can definitely make it to the playoffs.



Wallace is a nice player, but he depends too much on his athletic abilities rather than skillz. The Bobcats or any team would regret paying him more then the mid-level exception and/or a long term deal in a couple of years.



ibzrg1570 said:


> In other news, Rashard Lewis is going to the Magic!



You made it sounded like it is a bad thing. I think it is a good move for the Magic. With Lewis, the Magic get a true 20-pt scorer they haven't have since T-Mac. Don't forget, they already have D-Howard locked up, and I think they would be pretty good with Lewis playing the perimeter. Ask yourself this, if you were Otis Smith, would you pay a proven scorer / decent defender the max or spend most of your cap space on an unproven, up and down guy in Darko? Whether or not they should sign him for the max money is another issue, but hey, it is captialism at work, my friend.


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> You obviously ain't following the NBA closely enough. The latest has the Blazers trying to buy Francis' contract out, and he might be signing a deal with the Clippers.



 Yup. Blazers are going to buy him out. He is a cancer to any team he plays for. He has the most piss poor attitude I've ever seen. He thinks he is the whold damn show and he hasn't been shit for quite some time now. 





Azyiu said:


> I understand you do not mean anything bad here, but somehow I don't like the way it sounds...  .



I also agree here. How is taking a chinease player a bad thing? Look at yao. He turned out pretty damn good. Yeah it took him awhile to get used to the nba style but it takes most foreign players and college rookies a while too. 




Azyiu said:


> Wallace is a nice player, but he depends too much on his athletic abilities rather than skillz. The Bobcats or any team would regret paying him more then the mid-level exception and/or a long term deal in a couple of years.



I disagree. At 18 ppg, 8 boards, 2 blocks, 2 steals, and extermly atheltic you cant go wrong with this guy. He is a total package. great defender as well. 




Azyiu said:


> You made it sounded like it is a bad thing. I think it is a good move for the Magic. With Lewis, the Magic get a true 20-pt scorer they haven't have since T-Mac. Don't forget, they already have D-Howard locked up, and I think they would be pretty good with Lewis playing the perimeter. Ask yourself this, if you were Otis Smith, would you pay a proven scorer / decent defender the max or spend most of your cap space on an unproven, up and down guy in Darko? Whether or not they should sign him for the max money is another issue, but hey, it is captialism at work, my friend.



True that. Besides with durrant there in seattle now rashard was going to lose some of those pretty numbers. He got a max deal to play for a team with a massive upside


----------



## garcia3441

Grant Hill to sign with Phoenix:

Agent: Grant Hill leaving Magic to join Suns - NBA - Yahoo! Sports

P.J. Carlesimo named coach of Seattle.

Sonics hire P.J. Carlesimo as head coach - Yahoo! News


----------



## Azyiu

garcia3441 said:


> Grant Hill to sign with Phoenix



Good move for both, and I wish Grant well.



garcia3441 said:


> P.J. Carlesimo named coach of Seattle.



Oh God... I never liked P.J. as an NBA coach... he better have an insurance policy for his neck this time.


----------



## GH0STrider

Great welcome to the bench grant. The reason the suns will never win a tittle is cause d'antoni only plays 6 or 7 guys. He had a 3 point assasian in pike that he never played. HE has jalen rose- a former 20 ppg scorer that couldn't even mark 10 minutes. If you want to point the finger at why teams like dallas and the spurs have knocked them off I blame the coach. He has to many weapons to only play 6 guys.


----------



## Azyiu

Well, other than his rotation decision, I think D'Antoni has been a better coach than he gets credit for.


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> Well, other than his rotation decision, I think D'Antoni has been a better coach than he gets credit for.



I think the rotation issue is the one thing that holds this team back from winning a tittle. HE runs 6 guys to the ground while there are extremly valuable weapons on the bench.


----------



## garcia3441

Lenny Wilkens resigns as Sonics vice-chairman.

Wilkens resigns as Sonics vice chairman - Yahoo! News


----------



## GH0STrider

meh. That means nothing really.


----------



## Azyiu

Am I missing something or is DeShawn Steveson stupid?

First, the Magic offered him a 3-year deal worth over $10M last year, and he turned it down... he ended up getting only a 1-year minimum from the Wiz. Now again, he is asking for something like $24M over 5 years?! Who the hell he thinks he is?


----------



## GH0STrider

It was a great move cause now he's gonna get a big payday. Here is why. 

1. He has played back to back 82 game seasons proving he can stay healthy. This is very atractive to any nba team because they all pay big bucks to a lot of players who get hurt.

2. He averaged a career high 11.2ppg this season while shooting 47 percent. There are players in the nba who get paid 10-15 million and don't even average in double digits let alone shoot the ball that well. 

3. Perhaps the most attractive trait- He can play d with the best of them! He is a great defensive player yet very under the raidar. In a league full of players who don't even know what the word defense means he made his career on it. 

So yeah he is worth the 6 mil a year. I'm sure he will get it somewhere if not from washington.


----------



## Azyiu

Good point on # 1 & 3, but I still have doubt in his shooting, even though he averages a career best this year.

So, purely your opinion, dude, where do you think KG will end up? Or is he going to stay put?


----------



## GH0STrider

First- For a shooting guard 47 percent is pretty damn good. Not to mention that he shot 40 percent from down town. When you shoot like that over 82 games the only thing to doubt is the oposition's ability to defend my man.

As for Kg- the wound is open he is on the block. It's going to be hard for kg to feel welcome in a t-wolves jersey knowing how activly he is being shopped. I think the lakers and suns still have the best chance at landing him despite the failed attempts. Sooner or later mchale needs to understand that he is not going to get equal value in return. He is going to have to bite the bullet and do it. I think a package built around shawn marion or lamar odom would be pretty good, espeacially if they can get young talent and draft picks thrown in the mix.

your thoughts?


----------



## Azyiu

As a Lakers fan, I would LOVE to see KG playing for LA, but giving up Odom in the process is hard, man. The Lakers WON'T be any better if they add KG but without Odom. 

Unless they can somehow find an above average ball handler... hey, wait a second, LA drafted this Chinese dude Sun Yau in the 2nd Round, along with their own first round pick (also a PG) + the improving Jordan Framer, just maaaaybe the Lakers will be alright. Ok, seriously, it is a hard call... that said, if we are going to sink no matter what, I'd rather sink with Kobe + KG! I love Odom, but I love KG more.  He should give the Lakers some MUCH needed low post scoring for one.


----------



## GH0STrider

Dude- Kg plus kobe= contender.

kobe plus odom = first round knockout


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> Dude- Kg plus kobe= contender.
> 
> kobe plus odom = first round knockout



I hope you are right, but let's face it, the Lakers are thin! You really count on Kwame Brown and Brian Cook?


----------



## GH0STrider

dude you can't count on kwame for anything. By far the most worthless asset on that team. Just another lazy overpaid jerkoff who disrespects the game.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> dude you can't count on kwame for anything. By far the most worthless asset on that team. Just another lazy overpaid jerkoff who disrespects the game.



I wouldn't go that far on Kwame, dude. I think I've watched enough Lakers games to tell at least he is trying... Let's just say Kwame has an NBA body but almost zero basketball IQ, man. Poor guy...  

Hey, now a new rumor on KG has him staying put after all. WTF?  Like you said earlier, the damage is done between KG and the Wolves' management, I honestly don't see a point for KG to stay. And from a business stand point, the Wolves should really trade him for whatever they could get at this stage at him career. Or they are going to lose him without compensation next summer. It sucks either way... oh, then again, I don't even know what McHale actually knows what to do.


----------



## ibzrg1570

Azyiu said:


> I understand you do not mean anything bad here, but somehow I don't like the way it sounds...



Sorry if I offended anyone here, I was just saying they don't have a good track record (I personally think Yao is an anomaly). Their style doesn't fit very well in the NBA. Besides, I'm Chinese too.


----------



## Azyiu

ibzrg1570 said:


> Sorry if I offended anyone here, I was just saying they don't have a good track record (I personally think Yao is an anomaly). Their style doesn't fit very well in the NBA. Besides, I'm Chinese too.



Hey, no worry, dude, I knew you didn't mean harm there. 

In a way, I think Chinese players have their upsides too. Most of them can shoot and can pass the ball very well. The thing that "hurts" them is physically they are usually not as strong. Like Yao, he still needs to build up his upper body to really compete and to dominate the game, IMO.

On a side note, I am a Chinese too (that explains why I called myself the Triad Hitman  ). Do you speak Chinese? If so, what dialect do you speak, dude? Cantonese is what I speak mostly.


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> I wouldn't go that far on Kwame, dude. I think I've watched enough Lakers games to tell at least he is trying... Let's just say Kwame has an NBA body but almost zero basketball IQ, man. Poor guy...
> 
> Hey, now a new rumor on KG has him staying put after all. WTF?  Like you said earlier, the damage is done between KG and the Wolves' management, I honestly don't see a point for KG to stay. And from a business stand point, the Wolves should really trade him for whatever they could get at this stage at him career. Or they are going to lose him without compensation next summer. It sucks either way... oh, then again, I don't even know what McHale actually knows what to do.



I seem to recall an incident during the 04-05 season when my bulls were playing the washington wizards in the playoffs. Kwame was suspended the entire series because he ditched practice and went for some take out instead. Lazy bastard. I can't stand guys like this. they have the gift to be a part of something many of us adore and they act like it's nothing. No wonder he got traded. And I'm willing to bet it isn't to long before the lakers say fuck it too.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> I seem to recall an incident during the 04-05 season when my bulls were playing the washington wizards in the playoffs. Kwame was suspended the entire series because he ditched practice and went for some take out instead. Lazy bastard. I can't stand guys like this. they have the gift to be a part of something many of us adore and they act like it's nothing. No wonder he got traded. And I'm willing to bet it isn't to long before the lakers say fuck it too.



Yeah, that was terrible, and I agreed with every single word you said. Then again, I am a second chance kind of guy... oh, hell, second chance my ass, he hasn't improved much since joining the Lakers.  I don't really blame Kwame for being useless, instead I blame Kupchak for being an idiot! Besides Ainge and McHale, I think Kupchak is the worst GM in the L, man!


----------



## GH0STrider

It's pretty sad. Kobe needs to either push them for more help or get his ass out of la. Cause I don't think he is winning another tittle there anytime soon.


----------



## ibzrg1570

Azyiu said:


> Hey, no worry, dude, I knew you didn't mean harm there.
> 
> In a way, I think Chinese players have their upsides too. Most of them can shoot and can pass the ball very well. The thing that "hurts" them is physically they are usually not as strong. Like Yao, he still needs to build up his upper body to really compete and to dominate the game, IMO.
> 
> On a side note, I am a Chinese too (that explains why I called myself the Triad Hitman  ). Do you speak Chinese? If so, what dialect do you speak, dude? Cantonese is what I speak mostly.


Yea, I figured you were Chinese too (from the Triad Hitman subtitle). I speak Mandarin, my family's actually from Taiwan but I consider myself Chinese because I don't think we should let politics divide our ethnic group. 

And I totally agree about the lack of upper body strength. I remember back when I had cable whenever I saw the Rockets Yao would always fall on his ass at least once every game, it was kinda embarrassing. If he bulked up (and learned to jump better) I bet he could get 20 rebounds a game easily. And remember Wang Zhi-Zhi? The only thing he had going for him was his shooting, which isn't what the NBA looks for in a big man. I don't blame the Heat for dropping him, although I wasn't happy about it.


----------



## GH0STrider

I still think wang could help out an nba team. I remember going to a bulls game and watching that guy drop in 15 points like nothing. the heat still lost but I was very impressed. I'm kinda shocked no other team has picked him up.


----------



## Azyiu

ibzrg1570 said:


> Yea, I figured you were Chinese too (from the Triad Hitman subtitle). I speak Mandarin, my family's actually from Taiwan but I consider myself Chinese because I don't think we should let politics divide our ethnic group.  .



Very true, and it is good for you.  



GH0STrider said:


> I still think wang could help out an nba team. I remember going to a bulls game and watching that guy drop in 15 points like nothing. the heat still lost but I was very impressed. I'm kinda shocked no other team has picked him up.



Read the following, Mr.Blackcock, I think Derek said it pretty well about Wang.



ibzrg1570 said:


> And remember Wang Zhi-Zhi? The only thing he had going for him was his shooting, which isn't what the NBA looks for in a big man. I don't blame the Heat for dropping him, although I wasn't happy about it.



Although his team, the Guangdong Tigers, won this year's CBA championship, and he was also named the MVP in the Finals, Wang isn't known for his defense. In other words, he is more or less like the Chinese T-Mac. I mean, he can score whenever he wants, but you can also score ON him if you are capable of doing so.


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> Read the following, Mr.Blackcock, I think Derek said it pretty well about Wang.
> 
> 
> 
> Although his team, the Guangdong Tigers, won this year's CBA championship, and he was also named the MVP in the Finals, Wang isn't known for his defense. In other words, he is more or less like the Chinese T-Mac. I mean, he can score whenever he wants, but you can also score ON him if you are capable of doing so.



That goes for a lot of nba players. It even goes for entire teams in the nba- suns, warriors,wizards, ect. All teams that play with the goal to outscore you in order to beat you. The lack of defense has become very obvious in the nba. Wang would fit right in. Keep in mind he only played a few seasons in the nba too, his defense would have gotten better, espeacially playing with the miami heat. They have been one of the better defensive units that past few years.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> That goes for a lot of nba players. It even goes for entire teams in the nba- suns, warriors,wizards, ect. All teams that play with the goal to outscore you in order to beat you. The lack of defense has become very obvious in the nba. Wang would fit right in. Keep in mind he only played a few seasons in the nba too, his defense would have gotten better, espeacially playing with the miami heat. They have been one of the better defensive units that past few years.



I agreed with you to a certain degree. While we don't need a full-time defensive stopper like Bruce Bowen, I am talking about guys who can make one or two necessary stops when the game is on the line. Even the Suns, Warriors and the Wiz are capable of doing that when need be. Somehow, I just don't see that in Wang, man.

BTW, the more I think about it, the more I wonder why the Suns didn't even try to sign him? His offensive game should fit their style of play and they are in need of big bodies anyway. Oh well...


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> I agreed with you to a certain degree. While we don't need a full-time defensive stopper like Bruce Bowen, I am talking about guys who can make one or two necessary stops when the game is on the line. Even the Suns, Warriors and the Wiz are capable of doing that when need be. Somehow, I just don't see that in Wang, man.
> 
> BTW, the more I think about it, the more I wonder why the Suns didn't even try to sign him? His offensive game should fit their style of play and they are in need of big bodies anyway. Oh well...



It's hard to say you've seen all that wang can do seeing how he averaged what? 5 minutes a game in the nba? And the warriors cant defend or stop anybody. IF they don't have a good offensive night they don't win, same with washington. The suns have some d in them, but very little.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> The suns have some d in them, but very little.



You are absolutely right, among their regular starters, Raja Bell, Kurt Thomas, Shawn Marion, Steve Nash and Amare Stou*d*emire, I only see one *D*


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> You are absolutely right, among their regular starters, Raja Bell, Kurt Thomas, Shawn Marion, Steve Nash and Amare Stou*d*emire, I only see one *D*



When you allow your opponents to score 102 points a game- I hardly consider that defense smart ass  . Those guys may be decent defenders but they suck serious ass as a team.


----------



## Azyiu

I don't know about y'all, but I am getting sick and tired of the Yi's situation. Now the CBA wants to get involve. If you ask me, I think it is a total BS!  

ESPN - Report: Yi's Chinese team to block Yi from Bucks - NBA

As far as I understand, the Chinese basketball officials still somehow believe 

*A)* Their players are damn hot and should get plenty of PT on any team.

*B)* They believe their guys won't learn a thing if they don't play.

_*C)*_ They believe they have a say in which team their players should be playing for.

Those idiots (CBA officials) never have long term plans, and have no intention in making a business deal possible... I think the Bucks should force Yi to sit out a year. Man, I am getting so pissed at this crap, I think if legally possible by NBA rules, the NBA should consider banning Yi to play in the NBA for at least the next few years!


----------



## GH0STrider

I'm with you 100 percent azyiu! Yi is a god damn joke. Who the hell does he think he is??? He hasn't proven ANYTHING at the nba level. Let alone the talent and contribution that would allow a player that kind of say. It's a draft. the cba needs to get that in their heads. Whoever choses to take a player that is where that player plays. Yi should be made an example of and simply not permitted to play in the nba ever. As an incoming rookie a player has no say in where they play. Why is yi any different? cause he is a chinease player? who gives a shit!? That spot could have gone to many other and more deserving players. IF this asshole and the cba think he is to good for the bucks then let him stay in china. He has already lost my respect and will never earn it back. this is the same shit steve francis pulled and he has never had my respect either.


----------



## Azyiu

^ Yeah, dude... that said, fair is fair, based on what I gathered here, I think the decision is made by the CBA and Yi's agent instead of Yi himself... sure, he doesn't really want to be a Buck, but he would've reported to the Bucks if he has to. The CBA believes they actually "own" those national team players...  

Oh, and on a somewhat related news, Yao is critized by the CBA for taking too "long" to report back to the national team. Yao was recovering from his long NBA season, as well as preparing for his wedding... gosh, those CBA officials need to wake the fuck up, man! And check this out, it is part of the statement made by the CBA on Yao, un-fucking-believable!  They really sound like as if they actually "own" Yao...  

"*No matter how sweet personal life is, it can't be compared to the exultation of capturing glory for one's nation.*"

ESPN - China's sports federation sharply critical of Yao - NBA


----------



## GH0STrider

Can't he gain citizenship here in the usa and say fuck china? No offense to china but the cba is a joke.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> Can't he gain citizenship here in the usa and say fuck china? No offense to china but the cba is a joke.



It would've been a political nightmare, I bet  Seriously, I think Yao is just too loyal to China like KG to the Wolves, and I do not see him wanting to be a US citizen.


----------



## GH0STrider

I sure as hell would. Doesn't part of his salary go to china or something like that? Like they were so instrumental in his success in the nba and the usa.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> Doesn't part of his salary go to china or something like that?



Try _*HALF*_ of his salary! And this ain't a joke.  

Ok, this is something both you and I will NEVER understand, and that is how Yao and a few other Chinese born players being soooo damn loyal to the sports authority in China.  To them, some of those athletes thinks they are either worthless or could never have done what they have accomplished without the sports authority or the support of their country. So in their minds, they firmly believe they should and are obligated to repay them in any way possible. To a degree it is a good thing that, those athletes think that way for their country. (Yeah, I am looking at *YOU*, *HALF* the US born NBA players!  ) That said, I think the way those Chinese officials act is literally taking advantage of one's loyalty...


----------



## GH0STrider

that's a joke man. China is a joke as well. But I think Yao is a dumbass too. I'm sorry but china did nothing to make him the talent he is. He sucked when he came to the nba. The american(nba) coaches and american(nba) system has made him a good player. If he had half a brain he would see that and realize the soft chinease basetball really only held him back. for a guy with his attributes he should be better than he is. He should be an easy double double guy and so far he has only had one season averaging a double double. Not to mention he has become injury prone.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> He sucked when he came to the nba.



With all due respects, I don't agree with that at all. Sure, his first 10 games or so were totally forgetable, but he quickly showed people he CAN play and he belongs. Yeah, ask Charles Barkley, dude. You must have forgotten the bet he had with Kenny Smith, huh? Man, that was good times...  



GH0STrider said:


> for a guy with his attributes he should be better than he is. He should be an easy double double guy and so far he has only had one season averaging a double double.



No argument there. He is just too damn nice when he is on the court. He should play more like Hakeem.



GH0STrider said:


> Not to mention he has become injury prone.



Well, the last two seasons were really only the first time in his career he has missed an extended period of time, man. Not everyone is Karl Malone.

So... what is up, dude? Haven't seen you post on the 2K7 forum.

Also, what do you think about the free agent movement thus far? If you ask me, even though the Magic are stupid enough to over pay Lewis by at least $45M, I'd rather sign him to a max deal than signing Carter to a max deal. Man, maybe it is just me, Carter has no heart. He is like a more talented but equally heartless Glenn Robinson  

Oh oh, I think Chris Paul is going to be the cover boy for 2K8... damn, I forgot where I read that from...


----------



## garcia3441

FBI investigating whether NBA ref bet on games - NBA - Yahoo! Sports

The NBA's worst nightmare could be a reality.


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> With all due respects, I don't agree with that at all. Sure, his first 10 games or so were totally forgetable, but he quickly showed people he CAN play and he belongs. Yeah, ask Charles Barkley, dude. You must have forgotten the bet he had with Kenny Smith, huh? Man, that was good times...



eh... You might be right but for a number one overall pick I was not the least bit impressed.




Azyiu said:


> No argument there. He is just too damn nice when he is on the court. He should play more like Hakeem.



yup. nail on the head there my man.





Azyiu said:


> Well, the last two seasons were really only the first time in his career he has missed an extended period of time, man. Not everyone is Karl Malone.



I said he has become injury prone, I did not say that he has been injury prone his whole carrer.



Azyiu said:


> So... what is up, dude? Haven't seen you post on the 2K7 forum.



Yeah I got really fed up with that fucking site. the mods are a joke and it nothing but little 13-17 year old bastards that will argue with you all day about the most ridiculous garabage and won't back up a single thing they say. 

example: Chris bosh shouldn't be an all star because I think he sucks. 

... Yeah ok. I'd rather hang here with a more mature and educated crowd to debate the nba. 



Azyiu said:


> Also, what do you think about the free agent movement thus far? If you ask me, even though the Magic are stupid enough to over pay Lewis by at least $45M, I'd rather sign him to a max deal than signing Carter to a max deal. Man, maybe it is just me, Carter has no heart. He is like a more talented but equally heartless Glenn Robinson
> 
> Oh oh, I think Chris Paul is going to be the cover boy for 2K8... damn, I forgot where I read that from...



As many anouncers here in chicago say It is better to overpay and get your man than to be the second runner up. NO lewis is not worth that money but you he does have heart much unlike Vince "just give me my fucking paycheck" Carter. 

Im very interested to see steve fracis return to houston. I wonder what the chemistry will be like with yao, mcgrady, and francis on the floor. I also wonder if steve will ever be an allstar or score 20ppg a game again.

I like grant hill a lot and it bothers me that he won't even get off the bench in phoenix. 

I feel sorry for derick fisher and the jazz. I pray that his daughter gets better. But man are the jazz going to miss a veteran pg who takes and makes big shots. 

I think my bulls are idiots for giving joe smith 5 mil a year to basically score 5 point and grab 5 boards. Cause in chicago that is all he is going to do. this isn't phili. This team is way to deep for him to do anything worthwhile. Let alone worth 5 mil. I guess it's better than paying pj brown 8 mil to do the same thing.


----------



## Azyiu

garcia3441 said:


> FBI investigating whether NBA ref bet on games - NBA - Yahoo! Sports
> 
> The NBA's worst nightmare could be a reality.



Totally, and this could potentially be a MAJOR nightmare for the NBA's worldwide marketing and image as well. I bet David Stern would love to trade this for a Michael Vick kind of problem right now!  I sincerely hope Tim Donaghy is truly acting alone as the NBA claims to be, but who knows? This is just baaaaad...



GH0STrider said:


> eh... You might be right but for a number one overall pick I was not the least bit impressed.



Well, for one, he ain't Kwame or the Candyman... he is not that bad, IMO.




GH0STrider said:


> Yeah I got really fed up with that fucking site. the mods are a joke and it nothing but little 13-17 year old bastards that will argue with you all day about the most ridiculous garabage and won't back up a single thing they say.
> 
> example: Chris bosh shouldn't be an all star because I think he sucks.
> 
> ... Yeah ok. I'd rather hang here with a more mature and educated crowd to debate the nba.



True, that is why I only post once in a while there too. But hell, sometimes it can fun to mess around with those kids.  




GH0STrider said:


> As many anouncers here in chicago say It is better to overpay and get your man than to be the second runner up. NO lewis is not worth that money but you he does have heart much unlike Vince "just give me my fucking paycheck" Carter.



My thought exactly... and I got so disappointed by Carter after his 2001 season. What turns me off forever is, he once admitted he didn't always bring his "A" game when he was with the Raptors. How can I ever trust you if I were a fan of yours?  



GH0STrider said:


> Im very interested to see steve fracis return to houston. I wonder what the chemistry will be like with yao, mcgrady, and francis on the floor. I also wonder if steve will ever be an allstar or score 20ppg a game again.



No, Francis won't average 20ppg ever again. With Yao and T-Mac on your team, I just don't see that happening at all. Unless the Rockets trade away Alston, Francis should be coming off the bench like what Nick Van Exel did for the Mavs before. The Rockets really need someone who can score off the bench, and I think Francis can at least provide that much.



GH0STrider said:


> I like grant hill a lot and it bothers me that he won't even get off the bench in phoenix.



He will come off the bench. Hell, the Suns really have no one who can play right now (especially after they just given Kurt Thomas away to the Sonics), so he is more than likely will get at least 16 - 20 mins a night.



GH0STrider said:


> I feel sorry for derick fisher and the jazz. I pray that his daughter gets better. But man are the jazz going to miss a veteran pg who takes and makes big shots.



As a Lakers fan, I am happy to see Derek back on the one hand. Yet, on the other hand, yeah, I wish his family well too. Talk about an unsung hero in recent years, Derek has to be on top of that list... remember back in the second round? He would travelled to NY during the day for this daughter and immediately flew back to Utah for a night game, *AND* hitting big shots!



GH0STrider said:


> I think my bulls are idiots for giving joe smith 5 mil a year to basically score 5 point and grab 5 boards. Cause in chicago that is all he is going to do. this isn't phili. This team is way to deep for him to do anything worthwhile. Let alone worth 5 mil. I guess it's better than paying pj brown 8 mil to do the same thing.



Look at the brightside, Joe Smith is a #1 overall in 1995.


----------



## heavyjeffd

Hill is a good fit for the Suns IMO. 

Fisher is in a better place, and yes, godspeed to him and his family. I felt so bad for him seing him play with a busted lip and seeing Utah play so poorly knowing what he was going through. 

Not sure about Francis in Houston. Granted, Houston needs SOMETHING other than TMac and Yao, so I'm sure it's a the very least a start.

Miss me?


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> No, Francis won't average 20ppg ever again. With Yao and T-Mac on your team, I just don't see that happening at all. Unless the Rockets trade away Alston, Francis should be coming off the bench like what Nick Van Exel did for the Mavs before. The Rockets really need someone who can score off the bench, and I think Francis can at least provide that much.



I think they should trade alston and let steve start. The guy has proven he can be a very good scorer and I think they should at least try and see if he can return to his former self. Let us remember that van gundy is gone and adelman is a run and gun guy. Which is a system I think steve could do great in. Besides mcgrady's numbers have gotten lower every year he has been a rocket. If steve did return to a 20ppg player the rockets would have a 3 headed monster that could seriously contend.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> I think they should trade alston and let steve start. The guy has proven he can be a very good scorer and I think they should at least try and see if he can return to his former self. Let us remember that van gundy is gone and adelman is a run and gun guy. Which is a system I think steve could do great in. Besides mcgrady's numbers have gotten lower every year he has been a rocket. If steve did return to a 20ppg player the rockets would have a 3 headed monster that could seriously contend.



Very true. While I *HATED* the Queens, I always thought Adelman is a pretty good coach. Besides, Tracy "Oops, my back is out again" Macgrady can handle the ballhandling part of their offense, and let both Yao "I am playing for my country even if they act like a bitch" Ming and Steve "I don't wanna be in Vancouver" Francis to do all the scoring... oh wait, then who is playing D?  Ok, Shane "Duke for life" Battier is a pretty good defender, but who else?



heavyjeffd said:


> Miss me?



Where the hell have you been, man?


----------



## heavyjeffd

Busy, (trying to) change jobs, busy with the band, gigging a lot and getting read to hit the studio yet again. 

Had a lot of gigs this month too.

Just life and shit in general.


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> Very true. While I *HATED* the Queens, I always thought Adelman is a pretty good coach. Besides, Tracy "Oops, my back is out again" Macgrady can handle the ballhandling part of their offense, and let both Yao "I am playing for my country even if they act like a bitch" Ming and Steve "I don't wanna be in Vancouver" Francis to do all the scoring... oh wait, then who is playing D?  Ok, Shane "Duke for life" Battier is a pretty good defender, but who else?
> 
> 
> 
> Where the hell have you been, man?



I forgot they got mike james back too. What the hell did the rockets resign francis for?


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> I forgot they got mike james back too. What the hell did the rockets resign francis for?



My thought exactly. Unless they want to play Francis at the 2 spot... I don't see how James, Francis and Alston can all co-exist.


----------



## GH0STrider

I guess they could do a starting five like this

pg- james
sg- francis
sf- mcgrady
pf- battier
c- ming

That could work, but man would that be one small backcourt. Seriously I know francis is listed at 6'3" but i sat front row at a bulls game a few years back vs. the magic. I am 6'3" at steve looked smaller than ben gordon who is also lited generously at 6'3". Steve looks more like 6 feet at best.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> I guess they could do a starting five like this
> 
> pg- james
> sg- francis
> sf- mcgrady
> pf- battier
> c- ming
> 
> That could work, but man would that be one small backcourt. Seriously I know francis is listed at 6'3" but i sat front row at a bulls game a few years back vs. the magic. I am 6'3" at steve looked smaller than ben gordon who is also lited generously at 6'3". Steve looks more like 6 feet at best.



Oh, you forgot about Luis Scola, a 6'9" PF from Argentina they just signed. Scola was a key member of their 2002 World Championship team, and he had been playing in Europe. The Spurs drafted him in 2003 or 2004 (can't remember which year), but he remained in Europe until now. So I bet he will start for the Rockets, and either Francis or Battier would be coming off the bench.


----------



## heavyjeffd

A picture just for Ghostrider (from my gig Friday):


----------



## Azyiu

^ If John Petrucci is a man-bear, you sir is a man-buffalo  Just kidding!

Man, that EB JP MM 7 with Piezo looks sweet... but that jersey looks ugly, dude...


----------



## heavyjeffd

My friends used to call me Wookie because I am large and hairy (well on my head, I have like, no body hair almost).

I'm just big. I used to powerlift/bodybuild, so I have that build still.

Doesn't hurt my guitar playing though. 

And my jersey rocks!  It's way too long though. :\ All the authentics are mad long for some reason.


----------



## Azyiu

heavyjeffd said:


> All the authentics are mad long for some reason.



Maybe you are just too short?    Hey, again, just *KIDDING*!


----------



## heavyjeffd

I'm not that short, well for basketball I guess (I'm just a hair over 6').

Ah well, I don't care, doesn't stop me from wearing it (or buying them, I have a few ).


----------



## Azyiu

heavyjeffd said:


> I'm not that short, well for basketball I guess (I'm just a hair over 6').
> 
> Ah well, I don't care, doesn't stop me from wearing it (or buying them, I have a few ).



Nah, I was just messing with you, dude.

Buying jerseys of your fav players is cool and all. As for me, I am very practical, and I just don't see myself shelling out $50 bucks for a jersey. Yeah, I only got a couple of Lakers Tees and that's all. I love Shaq and Kobe, but I never for a second considered buying their jerseys.


----------



## heavyjeffd

Azyiu said:


> Nah, I was just messing with you, dude.
> 
> Buying jerseys of your fav players is cool and all. As for me, I am very practical, and I just don't see myself shelling out $50 bucks for a jersey. Yeah, I only got a couple of Lakers Tees and that's all. I love Shaq and Kobe, but I never for a second considered buying their jerseys.



$50?  

I wish!  

Look up game weight authentics. 

I hear ya though, definitely not for everyone. I've always been into it though. I have a few football and a ton of hockey ones as well.


----------



## Azyiu

heavyjeffd said:


> I hear ya though, definitely not for everyone. I've always been into it though. I have a few football and a ton of hockey ones as well.



And on second thought, I might be interested in getting an autographed, framed jersey, you know? It would be pretty cool to hang one up in my study.


----------



## heavyjeffd

Azyiu said:


> And on second thought, I might be interested in getting an autographed, framed jersey, you know? It would be pretty cool to hang one up in my study.



That would indeed be cool.


----------



## GH0STrider

heavyjeffd said:


> A picture just for Ghostrider (from my gig Friday):



Bad ass. All diferences aside, I'm starting to like your style. Wearing your home team's jersey at a gig is always cool. Props for bodybuilding too, I'm into that as well. Is that manu or duncan your wearing? Beautiful ax as well sir.


----------



## heavyjeffd

Manu. 

Duncan is my whites.


----------



## Azyiu

Hey Jeff, if you don't have a #44 jersey, you ain't a real Spurs fan!


----------



## heavyjeffd

Hey I didn't live here then, so that doesn't count.


----------



## GH0STrider

where are you from?


----------



## heavyjeffd

New Orleans (don't hold it against me).


----------



## GH0STrider

Hey they have an nba team, What ever happened to supporting your home team through thick and thin?!


----------



## heavyjeffd

They didn't have an NBA team when I lived there (moved 9 years ago).

That's Charlotte as far as I'm concerned anyway. 

And the last REAL home team was the Jazz (who need to change their name since Utah has nothing to do with Jazz).

I used to go see'em with Pistol Pete as a kid.


----------



## GH0STrider

That's true. I don't think the hornets will last long in new orleans anyhow. They should have just kept them in oklahoma. The fans there were way more devoted than the new orleans fans have been in the past few years.


----------



## heavyjeffd

I think NOLA might have been okay if Katrina hadn't happened, but since it did, it's not even a discussion now.


----------



## Azyiu

If the Sonics' new management can't reach a deal with the city of Seattle of a new arena deal by this Oct., Oklahoma City could very well be the Sonics' new home city in a couple of seasons.

As far as nickname is concerned, ain't that funny in a way that, the beehive state of Utah got a team not named the Hornets, while the home of Jazz got a team not named Jazz...


----------



## GH0STrider

heavyjeffd said:


> I think NOLA might have been okay if Katrina hadn't happened, but since it did, it's not even a discussion now.



I don't think so. The year before katrina the hornets had the lowest attendance in the nba. something around 14000 if i remember correctly. There are wnba teams that do better than that.


----------



## heavyjeffd

14,000 is actually more than I'd expect that place to hold for them to be honest.


----------



## Azyiu

I don't know about you guys, but I only got time to sit down and finished Dream Theater's The Making of SC dvd last night. Guess what I noticed? In at least two occassions (check the part about the recording of The Dark Eternal Night), I saw Petrucci was wearing the 2005 Spurs Championship Tee.  While Portnoy was wearing that Marbury jersey (he actually wore the Knicks shorts as well).


----------



## GH0STrider

They are big bball fans espeacially portony. Everytime I see them here in chicago he is wearing a bulls jersey. right on.


----------



## Azyiu

A Bulls jersey? Maybe he likes Chicago then... cuz the few times I saw him in Phoenix, he either wore black or a Knicks jersey.


----------



## heavyjeffd

I always see that Marbury jersey too.

And yes, I noticed that Spurs Championship shirt. I'm gonna ask JP next Thursday when I see him.


----------



## Azyiu

heavyjeffd said:


> I always see that Marbury jersey too.



Not really, man. Back in 2002, he wore a #1 Knicks jersey with no name on the back. Then I am pretty positive I saw him wore another #1 Knicks jersey with his name on it at another show.


----------



## GH0STrider

he has a few i'm sure. Sadly, he is a knicks fan.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> he has a few i'm sure. Sadly, he is a knicks fan.



Yeah, sadly... and for some reasons I just NEVER liked the Knicks. I don't know why, I just never liked that team regardless of personnels. Maybe their color scheme have something to do with it? I can't say for sure.


----------



## GH0STrider

I know why I hated them and still do hate them... I'm from chicago and am a bulls fan. simple as that. All I can say is that isaiha is going to have to do a lot better than lazy fat ass eddy curry and jailblazer zach randolph to make them a contender again. When will that dumbass learn that a player's attitude and personality is equally as important as their skills. Oh wait thomas is the moron who though steve francis would help his young players, what am I saying? God how does he still have a job?


----------



## ibzrg1570

Azyiu said:


> Yeah, sadly... and for some reasons I just NEVER liked the Knicks. I don't know why, I just never liked that team regardless of personnels. Maybe their color scheme have something to do with it? I can't say for sure.


I've never been a Knicks fan, simply because I don't like teams from New York for no particular reason. I absolutely hate the Yankees even though I just hate baseball in general.


----------



## Azyiu

@ Mr. Blackcock or anyone with an answer to this question.

The Knicks signed Jared Jeffries to a 5-year $30M deal last summer. And my question is, how the hell did they sign him when they are already paying for luxury tax! I thought teams with that kind of high payroll don't even have their mid-level exception?


----------



## GH0STrider

That's why it is called a exception I believe azyiu. And regardless of any tax penalties the knicks owner has the money to spend. He is paying isiah remember? haha.


----------



## ibzrg1570

What I don't get is how they could have such a high payroll and still suck. You'd think they'd spend all that money on some good players that could actually make a difference. I have no idea what Isaiah is thinking.


----------



## GH0STrider

They do have good players. The problem is not the talent. It is the coaching and managment. All thomas did was go out there and stack up names. curry, crawford, marbury, richardson, jefferies, francis, randalph, james, ect. He went out and signed any half way decent name or free agent. He didn't bother to think about chemistry. Which at this point it is obvious this team has none. Honestly even with two of the most talented post players in the game this team wont do more than .500 ball and a first round exit next season. They don't have proven winners at the nba level or players who are determind to win imo. I watched crawford and curry half ass it for 4 season apiece here in chicago. Marbury has won 1 playoff game in 12 seasons. Their core knows nothing about winning or how it is done at this level and what's worse is they don't have managment that is concerned with that. They need to focus on bringing in talent with the right attitudes from winning systems. If you look at the succesful teams in the nba it starts with that. Stacking up a team of egos isn't going to get you anything but a bunch of egomanics fighting over who is going to be the star. While they are fighting over who gets the ball the other team is kicking the shit out of them.


----------



## Azyiu

^ I cannot agreed with you more, well said. 

Also, the Portland Jailblazers were managed and put together the same way back in the late 90's. They were better in a sense, cuz at least they were able to win some big games out west. That said, chemistry is a big thing, man. Once they started losing a few games, they just couldn't get back on track at all. Oh, and I still remember what then Portland GM John Nash said. He went:"I am not a Chemistry major"  What a famous last word kind of quote!


----------



## ibzrg1570

Well when I said good I meant more along the lines of Lebron, Kobe, or KG good. With all that money they're throwing at moderately good players they could probably afford to have the whole Eastern Conference All-Star Team starting lineup.


----------



## Azyiu

^ Well, I see what you mean now. Then again, I hate to say it, but some players are just overpaid / over-valued by GMs. Or, in some rare cases, they just got lazy when they start making the real money. So in this case, the Knicks' management needs to take some of the blames for over paying some lesser players, but it is not entirely their fault either. Guys like Jerome James just got lazy as soon as he signed his deal.


----------



## MetalMike

ibzrg1570 said:


> What I don't get is how they could have such a high payroll and still suck. You'd think they'd spend all that money on some good players that could actually make a difference. I have no idea what Isaiah is thinking.



Jerome James. /thread


----------



## GH0STrider

ibzrg1570 said:


> Well when I said good I meant more along the lines of Lebron, Kobe, or KG good. With all that money they're throwing at moderately good players they could probably afford to have the whole Eastern Conference All-Star Team starting lineup.



if you consider jebron, kobe, and kg just "good" then you are really undervaluing them dude. Those guys are great. There are millions of players out there. Only 450 get to play on the biggest stage in the world, the nba. Trust me if you have an nab jersey on your back you are good. numbers can be decieving. There are lots of guys whose numbers suck because they are on a crowded roster and simply haven't been given the chance to play much for example.


----------



## ibzrg1570

GH0STrider said:


> if you consider jebron, kobe, and kg just "good" then you are really undervaluing them dude. Those guys are great. There are millions of players out there. Only 450 get to play on the biggest stage in the world, the nba. Trust me if you have an nab jersey on your back you are good. numbers can be decieving. There are lots of guys whose numbers suck because they are on a crowded roster and simply haven't been given the chance to play much for example.


Okay, let me re-explain myself. When I first said "good" I meant what you would consider "great", meaning an above-average NBA player. I don't consider any player on the Knicks "good". 

In other news, KG is going to the Celtics.
Source: Celtics, Timberwolves agree to send Garnett to Boston - NBA - Yahoo! Sports


----------



## Azyiu

ibzrg1570 said:


> In other news, KG is going to the Celtics.
> Source: Celtics, Timberwolves agree to send Garnett to Boston - NBA - Yahoo! Sports



Whoa whoa! Hold your horses there, cowboy. It is NOT a done deal as reported by Yahoo! Sports, buddy. According to this ESPN article it isn't a done deal yet. Besides, this article was updated a few hours after the one you posted, so it is supposedly the latest info? I don't know, we will see.

ESPN - Sources: Celtics, Wolves closing in on KG trade - NBA

If this deal go thru, the Celtics would pretty much be an instant contender, but they still need to go thru the Pistons and/or the Bulls, Cavs + Heat. Even with KG and Ray Ray, I don't see them really beating a great defensive team like the Pistons in 7 games.


----------



## ibzrg1570

Yea well these kinds of things tend to go through as reported. So I'm assuming it's going to happen. I think it'd be great for the Celts and I'd love to see them beat the Heat in the playoffs.


----------



## Azyiu

Thanks for mentioning the Heat. In terms of salary flexibility, the Celtics will become the new Heat. They will have three guys eating up their entire salary with NO flexibility whatsoever in the next 4 - 5 years. Worse yet, they pretty much have no young guys to build on either. If I were a Celtics fan, I would pray everynight none of these guys would get hurt at all! For the Celtics, it is win now or bust.


----------



## GH0STrider

well it is now official. kg is a celtic. I really am not sure if this team will be an average club or a great club now. They need a supporting cast and 3 huge superstars to play together minus the egos. At the end of the day I think ray allen will suffer the worst stats wise and his bone spur injury is pretty iffy. Peirce never really impressed me. He seems to fall in love with the jumpshiot and he only played 47 games last year. Kg makes this thing work. Without him I would put money on the celtics missing the playoffs again. With kg they have championship contention. I still think that the cavs, bulls, and pistons could take them out in a 7 game series though. If they get off to a slow start it could be trouble. The key here is to see if these guys can play together and stay healthy


----------



## Azyiu

^ My thought exactly. The Heat were put together the same way when they got Shaq. However, at least they had a bunch of vets for the bench. With this edition of the Celtics? Who do they have off the bench again? I think they WILL make the playoffs, but they won't go too far.

On the other hand, how do you feel now Mr.Blackcock? Are you feeling kind of upset that KG would have ended up in Chicago if John Paxson had simply rolled over P.J. Brown's expiring deal last February for a 2008 expiring deal to preserve that cap number (like Phoenix wouldn't have been interested???).


----------



## ibzrg1570

Can I say I told you so?


----------



## Azyiu

ibzrg1570 said:


> Can I say I told you so?



Errr.... not to sound like a beeyatch here, but what exactly did you tell me / us that we didn't know or wouldn't otherwise have found out on our own?


----------



## ibzrg1570

Azyiu said:


> Whoa whoa! Hold your horses there, cowboy. It is NOT a done deal as reported by Yahoo! Sports, buddy. According to this ESPN article it isn't a done deal yet.





ibzrg1570 said:


> Yea well these kinds of things tend to go through as reported.


----------



## GH0STrider

^
What?


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> ^
> What?



Yeah, my thought exactly... anyway...

Hey, the 2007 - 08 schedule is out! And check out this highlight: ESPN - Stein: Schedule highlights for 2007-08 season - NBA

The Nuggets @ Knicks on 6th Nov.! Ha! Fight! Fight! Fight!


----------



## GH0STrider

ms. suckerpunch carmelo anthony must want a rematch


----------



## zimbloth

GH0STrider said:


> Peirce never really impressed me.



There goes any credibility you ever had. Not one legit basketball analyst in the universe would agree with you (nor would other NBA players). He does absolutely everything on there on the court, rebound, slash, get to the line, midrange, 3s, assists - everything. He's also proven to be one of the most EFFICIENT players in the league in terms of production. The complete opposite of Allen Iverson for example.

Paul Pierce with another few years like his last 10, he's going to be a Hall of Famer. He's probably the best offensive player in Celtics history, if the teams he's been on has had help over the years and won more games, fans who don't really pay attention would never be slighting him.

Paul Pierce's last full season (05-06):

27PPG on 47% shooting, 39% from 3, 7 rebounds, 5 assists, 8 Free Throws Made, in only 39 MPG. He's been doing just that for the better part of a decade now. And that's with constant double/triple teams, which he won't be seeing now.


----------



## GH0STrider

those stats are over 47 games not 82. And the fact that I'm not a celtics or a paul pierce fan doesn't ruin my credibility one bit. Great he is good offensive player. There are two ends of the floor, but being a celtic fan you wouldn't know anything about that sadly. In pierce's time with the celtics they have only made the playoffs 4 times and only advanced twice. It is easy to put up great stats on a shitty team with not many other credible players. keep it peaceful. If you wanna disagree fine. But don't come in here and start fights over credibility. You are only destroying yours.

"Not one legit basketball analyst in the universe would agree with you (nor would other NBA players)."

You mean not one celtic fan or celtic player would disagree with me. being biast towards your team is one thing but be honest with yourself. The guy may be one huge offensive threat but he only plays one end of the floor. You are not a legit basketball analyst or a nba player. You don't have the right to speak for any of them. I'm sure some would agree with me while others may not. oh well. 

Me saying a player doesn't do anything for me can mean many things. such as peirce isn't a player I like or care for. It is nothing against his game or him personally. Get over yourself. there are 29 other nba teams and cities. Not everyone is a celtic fan


----------



## Azyiu

zimbloth said:


> He's also proven to be one of the most EFFICIENT players in the league in terms of production. The complete opposite of Allen Iverson for example.



Agreed. And I think Doc Rivers' coaching sucks... ok, he is STILL a way better coach than a certain NY Knicks coach. So, in your opinion, how will you guys do this upcoming season? Or how long will Doc last before he is fired? I like Doc when he was working for TNT and all, but the more I see game he coaches, the more I think he is better serve as a commentator.  You guys should never have fired Jim O'Brien.



GH0STrider said:


> There are two ends of the floor, but being a celtic fan you wouldn't know anything about that sadly.



It is a shame you don't do standup!  

Yo, Elton Brand is likely out for the season, what a shame  ESPN - Clippers' Brand ruptures Achilles during workout - NBA


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> It is a shame you don't do standup!
> 
> Yo, Elton Brand is likely out for the season, what a shame  ESPN - Clippers' Brand ruptures Achilles during workout - NBA



thank-you, thank-you.

That really sucks for elton. Looks like the clippers won't be returning to the playoffs this season. Hopefully someone can step in and have a career year in his place. That could be one possitive. Being a former bull I am a big fan of brand. It's a shame but I'm sure if the team can stay around .500 and get elton back by february they might have a chance. The west is not as strong as it once was.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> That really sucks for elton. Looks like the clippers won't be returning to the playoffs this season. Hopefully someone can step in and have a career year in his place. That could be one possitive. Being a former bull I am a big fan of brand. It's a shame but I'm sure if the team can stay around .500 and get elton back by february they might have a chance. The west is not as strong as it once was.



Well, the west is not as strong? I am not sure about that, man. About making the playoffs, I already counted over 7 teams should have no problem making it, Suns, Spurs, Mavs, Rockets, Jazz, Nuggets, maaaaaybe Lakers, maaaaaybe the Warriors, Hornets (I truly think if they weren't hit hard by injuries, they could have been the #6 or 7 seed last season), and what about the new and hopefully improved Grizzlies? Man, I really don't see the Clippers making it this upcoming season. Either way, I like Elton too, and it sucks to see him goes down like that.  How come jackasses like Artest and half the Knicks don't get hurt like at all?   

BTW, this looks like fun, I will be there!   

NBA.com NBA Madness 2007 Hong Kong


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> Well, the west is not as strong? I am not sure about that, man. About making the playoffs, I already counted over 7 teams should have no problem making it, Suns, Spurs, Mavs, Rockets, Jazz, Nuggets, maaaaaybe Lakers, maaaaaybe the Warriors, Hornets (I truly think if they weren't hit hard by injuries, they could have been the #6 or 7 seed last season), and what about the new and hopefully improved Grizzlies? Man, I really don't see the Clippers making it this upcoming season. Either way, I like Elton too, and it sucks to see him goes down like that.  How come jackasses like Artest and half the Knicks don't get hurt like at all?
> 
> BTW, this looks like fun, I will be there!
> 
> NBA.com NBA Madness 2007 Hong Kong



No the west is not as strong as it once was. Garnett in boston, rashard lewis in orlando, allen in boston, and randalph in new york. Those are some major players. the grizzlies won't make the playoffs. They don't have a chance. They might be a .500 club at best. There is to much competition.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> No the west is not as strong as it once was. Garnett in boston, rashard lewis in orlando, allen in boston, and randalph in new york.



Thanks for mentioning the three teams that didn't matter in last and the upcoming season! Let's move on to the rest of the western conference, shall we?  

By the way, you don't think the Grizzlies will make the playoffs? Let's wait and see. I think they have a chance, but the west is just too balance, too closely match for all the so-called second tier teams. If they don't make the playoffs this season, it doesn't mean they suck. Remember the Rockets in Yao's rookie season? They won 45 games (or was it 47 games?  ) and still missed the playoffs!


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> Thanks for mentioning the three teams that didn't matter in last and the upcoming season! Let's move on to the rest of the western conference, shall we?
> 
> By the way, you don't think the Grizzlies will make the playoffs? Let's wait and see. I think they have a chance, but the west is just too balance, too closely match for all the so-called second tier teams. If they don't make the playoffs this season, it doesn't mean they suck. Remember the Rockets in Yao's rookie season? They won 45 games (or was it 47 games?  ) and still missed the playoffs!



The point is a lot of the talent that was in the west is now in the east.  And no the griz have no shot. When you look at the west there isnt much room for sleepers. the spurs, suns, mavs, rockets, utah, denver, l.a are all going to make the playoffs again. I'm willing to bet if the hornets stay healthy that they make the playoffs and win 45-50 games. memphis won 22 games last season. They have added some nice pieces I will admit but not enough to make the playoffs. they will probably win 35 I'm guessing.


----------



## GH0STrider

ESPN - Miller says he's pondering comeback with Celtics - NBA

In addition to Kg this is about the only other thing that could make me rout for the celtics. I always wanted reggie to get a ring. I hope he does this. 

Just image- reggie miller number 31 and not in a pacers uniform!


----------



## Azyiu

No, man. I don't think it will happen, nor I want to see it happen.

Maybe it is just me, I just don't see how he would want to win a ring by holding on to someone else's cloth-tail. Besides, he was asked by the Mavs about it last summer, and he chose not to return. Remember he was in even better shape at that time? I just think it is going to be even harder for him to come back right now physically.


----------



## GH0STrider

I think he could come back and still contribute. With a bench as pathetic as the celics he could probably still drop 10ppg or so a game. I think he could contribute to the point where you could not say he was "holding on to someone's cloth-tail".This guy deserves a ring. I don't know if he will get one with the celtics... but that is another story. If he wanted a ring for sure he would sign with the spurs.

Speaking of comebacks!!! Holy shit.

Penny and shaq are back on the same team!
HEAT: HEAT Sign Anfernee Hardaway

And Allen Houston is considering it as well
ESPN - Comeback kid? Houston considers return to NBA - NBA
I'm very curious to see what penny can bring to the table.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> Speaking of comebacks!!! Holy shit.
> 
> Penny and shaq are back on the same team!
> HEAT: HEAT Sign Anfernee Hardaway



Yeah, dude, my thought exactly! Penny is back to the L, man! You know? Maybe it is just me, I used to be a HUGE Penny fan, and I still enjoyed watching those old games on dvds (transferred from old tapes). Man, game 3 & 4 of that 1997 first round between the Magic and the Heat were classics!!! Penny scored back-to-back 40 pts on a Riley coached team!!!  

Seriously though, it will be interesting to see how he does these days. Don't forget he could barely run a couple of years ago, and his relationship with Shaq wasn't great either.

Suddenly everyone is saying they are coming back or wanting to come back... maybe other than the D-League, we need an over-40-League as well!!!


----------



## werdna3523

the celtics look to be gettin their team *STACKED*


but they have no depth... so i dont think that counts as stacked.


----------



## Azyiu

^ Hey, welcome to SS.org, and welcome to our little NBA Thread here!  

So you are a Celtics fan in NY? That's cool. If you check out some of the old messages here, you can easily tell we have a couple other Celtics fans here, as well as Spurs, Lakers (myself included) and Cavs fans etc. Oh oh, how can I forget GHOSTrider (aka Mr.Blackcock), our representative from Chicago... a HUGE fan of the Chicago Sky of the WNBA!


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> ^ Hey, welcome to SS.org, and welcome to our little NBA Thread here!
> 
> So you are a Celtics fan in NY? That's cool. If you check out some of the old messages here, you can easily tell we have a couple other Celtics fans here, as well as Spurs, Lakers (myself included) and Cavs fans etc. Oh oh, how can I forget GHOSTrider (aka Mr.Blackcock), our representative from Chicago... a HUGE fan of the Chicago Sky of the WNBA!



And let me introduce Azyiu... Our L.a Rep Living in Honk Kong. He flys back often though to attend every L.a Sparks home game.


----------



## Azyiu

Hey, y'all. Remember a week ago or so I mentioned about this NBA.com NBA Madness 2007 Hong Kong ? Well, I was there on Saturday afternoon, and here are a few pictures I am going to share with y'all, enjoy!

Hey, Jeff and Blackcock, don't we all want a few more of these for our teams?  







And I feel very honored to actually have a picture with the hardware itself!  






The star of the show, NBA All-rookie 2nd team, Marvin Williams, he is a cool kid. 






Allison of the San Antonio Silver Dancers... man, she is damn cute!!! 






Thurder, the mascot for the Warriors, is doing his thing.


----------



## GH0STrider

Nice dude.


----------



## ibzrg1570

Nice pics! Man, I'm so pumped for next season already. And Fantasy especially. I've had nothing to do all day for the last few months.


----------



## GH0STrider

Yeah the summer months suck for basketball fans


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> Yeah the summer months suck for basketball fans



I cannot agree more.


----------



## GH0STrider

The only thing we have is the exitment of player movement. Seeing which players go where and what teams do what. That is about it. I miss the nba so bad I'm even looking forward to pre-season!


----------



## ibzrg1570

Yea, I'm really excited to see the new Celtics in action. And Greg Oden and Kevin Durant too. Especially that now I'll have cable in college so I can actually watch games and not base all my judgements on fantasy stats.


----------



## Azyiu

Good for you, Derek. Just so you know it, being an NBA fan here in Hong "Commies Infested" Kong sucks! 

I just switched cable carrier, and they are supposed to be the "better" one in town which including ESPN Asia they have a total of 7 sports channels. But for crying out loud, NONE of those 7 channels are going to carry next week's FIBA Olympics qualifier of the Americas!!! WTF? All they show are mostly the Barclays Premier League games, and I don't really like soccer!!!


----------



## ibzrg1570

Actually, I don't have a TV and my friends' TV won't pick up any sports channels for some reason even though my school has free cable service. They better figure it out by October or I'm going to be pissed. Even more so than I already am.


----------



## Azyiu

RIP Eddie

ESPN - Ex-Wolves forward Griffin killed in car-train crash - NBA

Then again, I feel more disappointed than sad, you know? He had all the tools to become great, but he wasted it all away to alcohol and drugs.


----------



## ibzrg1570

Wow, that's really sad how he never had a chance to turn his life/career around and live up to his potential.


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> RIP Eddie
> 
> ESPN - Ex-Wolves forward Griffin killed in car-train crash - NBA
> 
> Then again, I feel more disappointed than sad, you know? He had all the tools to become great, but he wasted it all away to alcohol and drugs.



I hear ya man. No one deserves to die so horibly though. I feel really bad for his mother and family. It's just terrible. The report said he disobeyed the crossing signs and went anyway. If the train was that close it seems almost like a suicide imo. I guess we'll never know. I thought he was a promising talent if he could just get clean. R.I.P griff.


----------



## heavyjeffd

Hey Ghostrider, more pics of me in a Spurs jersey just for you! 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/li...4-2007-margarita-pour-off-san-antonio-tx.html

haha


----------



## GH0STrider

heavyjeffd said:


> Hey Ghostrider, more pics of me in a Spurs jersey just for you!
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/li...4-2007-margarita-pour-off-san-antonio-tx.html
> 
> haha



Rocking your favorite teams jersey during a gig... FTW.


----------



## heavyjeffd

I need to get another Duncan jersey. I have a home jersey for him, but white just isn't very metal. :\


----------



## ibzrg1570

heavyjeffd said:


> I need to get another Duncan jersey. I have a home jersey for him, but white just isn't very metal. :\


Dude, contrasting colors... that's the secret to fashion acumen right there.


----------



## Azyiu

heavyjeffd said:


> I need to get another Duncan jersey. I have a home jersey for him, but white just isn't very metal. :\



Nice pics, Jeff.  Yeah, the Spurs' road jersey is pretty damn badass in a metal sense!

So you like my pics, especially that one of Ali of YOUR Silver Daners?


----------



## GH0STrider

luvabulls all the way!


----------



## Azyiu

Dude, there are actually quite a few REALLY cute cheerleaders around the league.  Let me dig deep into my old photo files, and see if I still got some other cute dancer photos.  There is this Suns dancer I really really like, and I had a photo with her.


----------



## GH0STrider

Well no shit there are quite a few really cute cheerleaders around the L. Teams generally don't hire ugly chicks to be their cheerleaders!


----------



## Azyiu

Yo Mr. Blackcock, it looks like you need this! The NBA Store - Mad Catz Chicago Bulls PS2 Controller


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> Yo Mr. Blackcock, it looks like you need this! The NBA Store - Mad Catz Chicago Bulls PS2 Controller


----------



## Azyiu

Yo, so how's 2K7 going? I am on my second association with the Lakers. (who else? ) Even though I got KG on my roster, it feels like everyone except for #24 is a step slower than last season.  I actually need to play zone against certain teams these days.


----------



## heavyjeffd

I still haven't finished my first season. :|


----------



## Azyiu

You play 2K7 too? Cool!  I used to be a big fan of EA's Live series, and they used to be the best. But ever since Live 98, they get worse every year! Nowadays I won't even bother to consider the Live series ever again.


----------



## GH0STrider

I have played 2k sports since 2k6. I used to be a nba live nut. But live 2006 and 2007 have sucked so hard I only play 2k7 now. I am in my 4th season in my association with the bobcats. ( I wanted a challenge!) won back to back tittles in my last two seasons.


----------



## Azyiu

The Live series was very good, and even ahead of its time between Live 96 and 98! Everything released since has gone downhill, man. Live 2000 was the last one I got by EA Sports. It felt like the game was no longer produced by people who know bastetball at all. Hey, but what do I care? 2K is great!


----------



## GH0STrider

well boston just added james posey. That definatly lowers the character of their team. What a pile of shit that guy is. All that man is good for is a cheap shot and a technical. I'd personally love to see someone huge like dwight howard or yao closeline him.


----------



## ibzrg1570

The last thing Boston needs is another injury-prone player. But I suppose they can't do much better now with how much they're spending on the Big Three.


----------



## zimbloth

Um James Posey is one of the best defenders in the league. Man, the integrity of this thread is a joke. Injury prone? Everyone in the NBA is injury prone practically, look at what happened last year. You just need to go out there and get quality players who can help your team.


----------



## GH0STrider

zimbloth said:


> Um James Posey is one of the best defenders in the league. Man, the integrity of this thread is a joke. Injury prone? Everyone in the NBA is injury prone practically, look at what happened last year. You just need to go out there and get quality players who can help your team.



He is good defender, I will give you that. But he is a thug. He runs around taking cheap shots at people and flay out plays dirty. You'll get a nice idea of what I'm talking about this season. Trash like this brings down the league.

And no not everyone in the nba in injury prone. There are many players that play the majority or all of the season. If you think this thread is a joke then why do you keep poping in here? It's a pretty good thread with many people giving solid contributions.


----------



## zimbloth

Solid contributions where? If you're going to be negative, at least bring some analysis to the table. If you think the C's were foolish for signing Posey, explain why, other than talk about what a thug he supposedly is. By your definition, Bruce Bowen is a thug too.

As for the injury prone thing, my point was that a huge majority of marquee players were injured last year, it doesn't always mean anything year to year. Pierce wasnt really that injured, he was tanking, he could have played. Allen's procedure was minor. I don't think it's fair to characterize anyone on the C's as injury prone, they're not Allen Houston or T-Mac you know?


----------



## GH0STrider

well in addition to being an ass for no reason you can't read well either. I never faulted the celtics for signing posey. I even said, "He is a good defender, I will give you that." There is a difference between playing hard defense like bruce bowen and taking blatent cheap shots like posey. recall the heat vs. bulls in the playoffs the past 2 years. In 06 posey ran down kirk hinrich on purpose and was suspended for it. This year he tackled deng as he was going for a wide open layup. hard foul my ass. You don't take someone down to the ground. Whats that? you don't recall these ridiculous shenanigans? No problem- I found some video for you-





Yeah that is a guy that you should be really proud to have on your team pal. If this thread is such a joke to you then go elsewhere and leave the people who do enjoy it to do so.


----------



## zimbloth

Dude, I'd take Hitler on my team if it would help the team. Some cheap shots can be fun every now and then, it's part of the game. That kind of thing happened daily in the 80s.


----------



## GH0STrider

zimbloth said:


> Dude, I'd take Hitler on my team if it would help the team. Some cheap shots can be fun every now and then, it's part of the game. That kind of thing happened daily in the 80s.



That's pretty low. Cheap shots are one thing. Intentionally trying to take out key players on the other team is not part of the game today nor was it in the 80's. Congrats to boston for aquiring him. I'm sure you would be singing a different tune if he was tackeling kg, ray allen and his bad ankles, or your beloved paul pierce.


----------



## zimbloth

GH0STrider said:


> That's pretty low. Cheap shots are one thing. Intentionally trying to take out key players on the other team is not part of the game today nor was it in the 80's. Congrats to boston for aquiring him. I'm sure you would be singing a different tune if he was tackeling kg, ray allen and his bad ankles, or your beloved paul pierce.



Yeah, I don't think it's a good quality for someone to have, but I think you might be over-blowing it a bit. I don't think he deliberately tries to injure players. If he did, a player for the other team should step up as an enforcer and set him straight.


----------



## GH0STrider

zimbloth said:


> Yeah, I don't think it's a good quality for someone to have, but I think you might be over-blowing it a bit. I don't think he deliberately tries to injure players. If he did, a player for the other team should step up as an enforcer and set him straight.



Did you bother watching those videos??? Kirk hinrich goes right at him! Your blind if you don't see that those attacks are intentional. That crack on Hinrich was a shoulder check. take a closer look.


----------



## ibzrg1570

zimbloth said:


> Um James Posey is one of the best defenders in the league. Man, the integrity of this thread is a joke. Injury prone? Everyone in the NBA is injury prone practically, look at what happened last year. You just need to go out there and get quality players who can help your team.


In 9 years, he's only had 4 80+ game seasons. Average is 65.4 games a season. I'd say that's injury prone. And while he is a good defender, a well-rounded player should have a little self control. This isn't a pickup game we're talking about, this is a professional league. He should have a little respect for himself and for the game. The Celtics desperately need more depth, but I think they can do better than that.


----------



## GH0STrider

ibzrg1570 said:


> In 9 years, he's only had 4 80+ game seasons. Average is 65.4 games a season. I'd say that's injury prone. And while he is a good defender, a well-rounded player should have a little self control. This isn't a pickup game we're talking about, this is a professional league. He should have a little respect for himself and for the game. The Celtics desperately need more depth, but I think they can do better than that.


----------



## ibzrg1570

No. 6 pick Yi Jianlian finally signs with Milwaukee Bucks - NBA - Yahoo! Sports

I personally don't think this will change the Bucks' prospects for the future.


----------



## GH0STrider

I hate the bucks anyway. They are division rivals. I'm looking forward to seeing the bulls lay the smackdown on the bucks.


----------



## ibzrg1570

Yea, I can imagine Ben Wallace showing Yi a thing or too.


----------



## Azyiu

Man, I have been gone for just 6 days (was on vacation to Singapore and Malaysia, pictures to come soon in Off Topic), and our good friend Nick and Mr. Blackcock are at it again... fun!  Seriously though, I am a second chance kind of guy, and in a way I want to give Posey a second chance before I cast my judgement.

To me, Posey is a good kid when he was with the Nuggets, Rockets and the Grizzlies. If anything at all, I kind of blame the way he played on Riley. If I remember correctly, he used to "teach" his players how to hate the opposing team, and stop their best players by all means (physcially)! I basically lost all my respect after those few years he spent on the Knicks bench.

If you ask me, the biggest thug in the L now is Ron Artest!


----------



## ibzrg1570

True that. Artest needs to get dropped, even if he's an extremely talented player. I think a part of me died when I found out the Kings took him.


----------



## GH0STrider

Guys like artest and posey hurt the league more than they help it.

speaking of which-
NBA.com: Bostons Posey Suspended for One Game

God I hate this fucking guy. I wish someone would intentionally knock him the fuck out so he knows what it feels like. What a pile of shit.


----------



## ibzrg1570

I personally don't think that's anywhere near as bad as the stuff he did in those videos, simply because reckless driving is pretty common and I'm sure most other businesses wouldn't fine their employees for stuff they do outside of the office. Not that reckless driving is good at all or that he isn't an ass.


----------



## GH0STrider

Driving drunk or/and wrecklessly is just as bad. That could kill someone else too. Not that a pile of shit like posey is thinking about anyone else buy himself.


----------



## GH0STrider

so shaq is gettin divorced. wow. I read it has something to do with his wife blowing a lot of his money. It must have been a shit load of cash seeing how the big fella makes what? 30 million a year with endorsments?


----------



## Azyiu

^ yeah, dude. Shaq to me seems to be a very easy going guy in general, the wife must have crossed the line many times over to piss him off like that. Then again, it is their personal issue, I rather let them settle it on their own.


----------



## GH0STrider

True that.


----------



## ibzrg1570

I don't know why the media considers this "sports news". It's pretty much celebrity gossip and I'm pretty sure Shaq doesn't want his personal life being exposed like that.


----------



## Azyiu

As you guys might know, both the Cavs and the Magic are playing exhibition games this Oct in China, and they will be playing each other in Macau on the 20th Oct. https://www.venetianmacaotickets.com/VCLTicketing/eventDetail.do?eventCode=nbachina2007&time=22

Actually, I am really mad at the organizer(s) for two reasons. *A)* I searched around and even emailed them a few times in the last month and a half for ticket info, and got nothing. And suddenly without notice they released those tickets this morning!  *B)* I tried ALL morning trying to log onto their site and buy me some tix and couldn't get thru. I ended up getting thru but found *ONLY* the cheapest, nose-bleed tickets are still available.  

Well, I don't know if I am lucky or not, I scored three tickets up there in the first row (behind the basket).  https://www.venetianmacaotickets.com/VCLTicketing_img/upload/NBA.jpg @ Section 224 Row A.


----------



## ibzrg1570

Dang, that's far back. At first I thought you meant right up front where all the cameramen are. You better bring some binoculars or a portable TV tuned to the channel the game's on.


----------



## GH0STrider

Is it just me or is greg oden already injury prone? that knee problem he is having checked out it pretty serious. That forced kenyon martin and amarie stoudamire out an entire season. I know they said his was exploritory but it doesn't sounds good. I wonder how many games he will actually play this season.


----------



## GH0STrider

Did I call that shit or what?? Oden is now out the entire season.


----------



## Azyiu

Yeah, dude, I was about to say the same thing. In hindsight, maybe the Blazers should have drafted Kevin Durant instead, huh? But like you say often, injury is part of the game... hopefully Oden would come back strong and be injury free later. Look at Amare, he is recovering pretty nicely, I think.

Well, in a strange kind of way, I guess Celtics fans should feel pretty happy they didn't win the #1 overall pick after all. Imagine the what if here. What IF the Celts got the #1 pick and they drafted Oden... man, I can just hear people would say the Celts are cursed!


----------



## drelo

I feel sorry for Oden. I was looking forward to watching him and Durant compete in their rookie seasons. Hopefully he will fully recover and be ready to go next season.


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> Yeah, dude, I was about to say the same thing. In hindsight, maybe the Blazers should have drafted Kevin Durant instead, huh? But like you say often, injury is part of the game... hopefully Oden would come back strong and be injury free later. Look at Amare, he is recovering pretty nicely, I think.
> 
> Well, in a strange kind of way, I guess Celtics fans should feel pretty happy they didn't win the #1 overall pick after all. Imagine the what if here. What IF the Celts got the #1 pick and they drafted Oden... man, I can just hear people would say the Celts are cursed!



No, I disagree. The blazers couldn't have seen this coming. Oden is by far the better choice. He should be a dominating center. Those don't come around often. Guys like durrant- Long scoring wing players are a dime a dozen. He is ideal of what the nba is these days. I think he will be an allstar and a great scorer but oden offers so much more. Lets hope he doesn't turn into a marcus camby though. Ya know? hurt every two seconds. And yeah if the celts did get the number1 pick they would be screwed right now. They probably wouldn't have gotten kg either.


----------



## ibzrg1570

Dang, I was hoping to see Oden in action. Best of luck to him and his knee.


----------



## GH0STrider

I think he would have sat on the bench mostly in foul trouble his first season anyhow. I don't think we will really be able to see how "dominate" this guy is supposed to be for another 2-3 years. Which sucks of course. I think durrant will run away with the roty award now. Only because he is in a rebuilding project and he's pretty much going to be allowed to run around and shoot at will.


----------



## Azyiu

No way, man, I think Yi is so going to own him!


----------



## ibzrg1570

I am actually pretty curious about whether or not Yi is the real deal or not. I'm looking forward to watching a Bucks-Rockets game.

Slightly OT: my college (Cal) has a 7'3" Chinese guy on the team, but I heard he's ineligible to play this year.


----------



## Azyiu

ibzrg1570 said:


> I am actually pretty curious about whether or not Yi is the real deal or not. I'm looking forward to watching a Bucks-Rockets game.
> 
> Slightly OT: my college (Cal) has a 7'3" Chinese guy on the team, but I heard he's ineligible to play this year.



On the offensive end, I have no doubt in Yi. I have seen him playing for the Chinese team in this International invitation tournament in Macau (sorry, I can't remember the name of this tourney) on tv last month. He ran, dunked and shot very well from mid-range. Based on that one game I watched, he either tried to do too much on the defensive end, or at times he was simply a bit too aggressive. He IS going to get into foul troubles easily if he keeps playing like that in the NBA.

About that Chinese dude at your college, get to know him, man. Is he from China or was he born in the States? I am very curious, cuz if he is the former, I don't think the Chinese authority would let him go to a college in the US that easily.


----------



## GH0STrider

Yi will not win roty. He looks good in the chinease leagues cause their defense is nothing compared to the nba. I bet he doesn't even average in double figures for the bucks this season. They weren't even going to play him a lot. IN order to get him to sign the bucks had to garuntee him at least 20 minutes of playing time a game.


----------



## ibzrg1570

Azyiu said:


> About that Chinese dude at your college, get to know him, man. Is he from China or was he born in the States? I am very curious, cuz if he is the former, I don't think the Chinese authority would let him go to a college in the US that easily.


7-3 Max Zhang Signs with Cal Basketball :: Freshman center will be tallest player in school history

Yea, I was a little confused as to how he managed to get to the States, but I'm not complaining!


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> Yi will not win roty.



Yeah, I KNEW that! I was just messing with you, because I KNEW you would write an essay to tell us why he won't win it... yeah, I think I wasted your time on purpose, I WON!!!  By the way, I kind of wonder what Jeff the Spurs fan, and your best friend Nick are up to.  We need them over here to talk B-ball, man.




ibzrg1570 said:


> 7-3 Max Zhang Signs with Cal Basketball :: Freshman center will be tallest player in school history
> 
> Yea, I was a little confused as to how he managed to get to the States, but I'm not complaining!



Yo, Derek, go talk to the guy, man. He is fairly new to the States, and he needs someone like you to speak Mandrian with and to hook him up with some bitches!


----------



## ibzrg1570

Haha, don't worry, Berkeley is like 50% Asian, I'm sure he can find someone to talk to. I actually have only seen him around once (and he's freaking TALL!!!) but I bought season tickets so if he plays this year I'll get to see him at least 15 times.


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> I kind of wonder what Jeff the Spurs fan, and your best friend Nick are up to.  We need them over here to talk B-ball, man.



Jeff is welcome anytime. But if Nick comes here we can't include the celitcs in our talks cause he is blind to the fact that they are not perfect. It's pretty annoying.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> Jeff is welcome anytime. But if Nick comes here we can't include the celitcs in our talks cause he is blind to the fact that they are not perfect. It's pretty annoying.



Come on, dude, he is just rooting for his team... 

Oh oh, it is almost extension time for your Bulls, dude. What are you going to do with Deng and Gordan? Both deserve the big bucks, but if you were Paxson, what are you going to do? I don't know, I might keep Deng but deal Gordan somewhere else.


----------



## ibzrg1570

Azyiu said:


> Oh oh, it is almost extension time for your Bulls, dude. What are you going to do with Deng and Gordan? Both deserve the big bucks, but if you were Paxson, what are you going to do? I don't know, I might keep Deng but deal Gordan somewhere else.


 As much as I love Gordan (I'm a Huskies fan ) he hasn't really developed as much as expected of a 3rd overall pick. Maybe they could deal him over to the Bobcats!  Emeka and Gordan reunited... that would be awesome.


----------



## Azyiu

ibzrg1570 said:


> As much as I love Gordan (I'm a Huskies fan ) he hasn't really developed as much as expected of a 3rd overall pick. Maybe they could deal him over to the Bobcats!  Emeka and Gordan reunited... that would be awesome.



Not that I don't like Gordan, I like that kid, and I don't take him for granted either. I am only saying what I said based on Bulls' salary situation and their long term future. I mean, he is a good player and all, but I don't know if he is really the real building block for the Bulls in a long run. The Bulls are already commiting to over $60M in payroll, if I were Paxson I would think long and hard before keeping Gordan long term. For that, I really would like to read about what Mr. Blackcock's insight.


----------



## GH0STrider

ibzrg1570 said:


> As much as I love Gordan (I'm a Huskies fan ) he hasn't really developed as much as expected of a 3rd overall pick. Maybe they could deal him over to the Bobcats!  Emeka and Gordan reunited... that would be awesome.



Not to pull a zimbloth here, but are you nuts? My bulls love aside, ben hasn't developed a 3rd overall pic??? He averaged 21 ppg last season. He was an all-star snub and definatly should have been there. Joe johnson??? great he scroed 26 ppg on a team that could barely win 30 games. Ben did it a team that won 49. Not to mention he is one of the most clutch players in the game today. His shooting is deadly, when he is on there is no stopping him. He was the only player in the nba last season to average over 20 ppg while playing less than 35 minutes. Hasn't developed? What on earth do you consider developed?

I would keep ben if I was pax. He has improved every year and his defense is finally catching up to the rest of the team. He is not there yet, but will be. His size is a concern for all nba gms so pax could probably get gordon cheaper than the average 20ppg shooting guard. (he is listed at 6'3" but is more like 6 foot or 6'1". I am a legit 6'3" and I've met been and I was taller than him.) I think he could sell gordon on the fact that the only teams out there that can offer max deals suck pretty hard. He can take great money and lose or he can take good money and win. I think ben will make the right choice. You guys say ben is not important for the bulls future. Man do I disagree with that. His is inconsistent I will give you all that. But he has become more and more consistent. You don't average 21 ppg from being inconsistent. No player has been as clutch as ben has for chicago. Remember his first season? He won 15 games for the bulls himself. You guys know his nickname here in chicago, right? "Mr. Fourth Quarter". If we lost ben our offense would take a big hit. Sure there are guys who could step in and pick up the scoring slack. But let me say this- There is a difference between a scorer and a clutch scorer. Ben has hit big shots when the bulls needed them. Players like that are hard to find. On another note- Deng is a keeper, and if pax even considers dealing him I will boycot every bulls game until pax is out of office. Loul is going to be an allstar this year no dought. It's about time a chicago guy shows his face in an allstar game.


----------



## Azyiu

^ well written, Mr. Blackcock! And thanks for your insight too. I know Ben is NOT a bad player, but I cannot tell just how good he is, given I don't get to watch the Bulls all that much. But yet, Deng is definitely a keeper and it sounds like the Bulls should also pay to keep Ben as well. What about Kirk? Is he going to be another hard nose, no non-sense guy like Nash down the road? I always liked him even when he was still at Kansas.

Off topic, dude, I didn't know you are that tall, that's cool. I am just a tiny little 5'10" Chinese guy, you know?


----------



## ibzrg1570

GH0STrider said:


> Not to pull a zimbloth here, but are you nuts? My bulls love aside, ben hasn't developed a 3rd overall pic??? He averaged 21 ppg last season. He was an all-star snub and definatly should have been there. Joe johnson??? great he scroed 26 ppg on a team that could barely win 30 games. Ben did it a team that won 49. Not to mention he is one of the most clutch players in the game today. His shooting is deadly, when he is on there is no stopping him. He was the only player in the nba last season to average over 20 ppg while playing less than 35 minutes. Hasn't developed? What on earth do you consider developed?
> 
> I would keep ben if I was pax. He has improved every year and his defense is finally catching up to the rest of the team. He is not there yet, but will be. His size is a concern for all nba gms so pax could probably get gordon cheaper than the average 20ppg shooting guard. (he is listed at 6'3" but is more like 6 foot or 6'1". I am a legit 6'3" and I've met been and I was taller than him.) I think he could sell gordon on the fact that the only teams out there that can offer max deals suck pretty hard. He can take great money and lose or he can take good money and win. I think ben will make the right choice. You guys say ben is not important for the bulls future. Man do I disagree with that. His is inconsistent I will give you all that. But he has become more and more consistent. You don't average 21 ppg from being inconsistent. No player has been as clutch as ben has for chicago. Remember his first season? He won 15 games for the bulls himself. You guys know his nickname here in chicago, right? "Mr. Fourth Quarter". If we lost ben our offense would take a big hit. Sure there are guys who could step in and pick up the scoring slack. But let me say this- There is a difference between a scorer and a clutch scorer. Ben has hit big shots when the bulls needed them. Players like that are hard to find. On another note- Deng is a keeper, and if pax even considers dealing him I will boycot every bulls game until pax is out of office. Loul is going to be an allstar this year no dought. It's about time a chicago guy shows his face in an allstar game.


I see what you mean, I guess I've been focusing so much on the fact that he's pretty inconsistant that I've forgotten his clutch shooting. And that kind of stuff doesn't show through on Fantasy stats. God, I can't wait for the season to start, my first one that I'll have cable for.


----------



## Azyiu

ibzrg1570 said:


> God, I can't wait for the season to start, my first one that I'll have cable for.



Good for you  

I remember back then when I was still living in AZ, I had the NBA League Pass package, man, it was heaven!!!  It's too bad they do not have that kind of package here in Hong "Commies Infested" Kong...


----------



## ibzrg1570

Just out of curiosity, what are you there for, work? You make it sound like it wasn't your choice.


----------



## Azyiu

You see, I am originally from Hong "Commies Infested" Kong, but was in the US for college and work for a total of 12 plus years. Long story short, something happened in my family, and I needed to be here a few years ago. It is ok, I don't regret coming back, you know? My bro is still in LA, and I will return to the US soon enough.


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> ^ well written, Mr. Blackcock! And thanks for your insight too. I know Ben is NOT a bad player, but I cannot tell just how good he is, given I don't get to watch the Bulls all that much. But yet, Deng is definitely a keeper and it sounds like the Bulls should also pay to keep Ben as well. What about Kirk? Is he going to be another hard nose, no non-sense guy like Nash down the road? I always liked him even when he was still at Kansas.
> 
> Off topic, dude, I didn't know you are that tall, that's cool. I am just a tiny little 5'10" Chinese guy, you know?



Yeah 6'3". If I had the passion for the game that I do today back when I was a kid I would definatly have dedicated life to the game. But my love for the sport came much later at a point where it was to late to develop into a pro. Music always had my attention, and I can't say I regret that. 

I do watch a lot of bulls games. Last year I watched all 82 regular season,10 playoff games, 6 preseason games, and 5 summer league games.. So 103 bulls games last season alone, not including all the tnt,espn, abc, and nbc double headers featuring other teams. 

Ben has become much more consistent. In fact he really only has that rap because of is sophmore season as a bull. He was pretty up and down. He got up and down this season but finished very strong. 

Kirk is already signed for the long term. He got a 6 year extention before last season if I remember right. I don't know if he will ever be a steve nash. For one he is a much better defender than nash. But nash is a better playmaker. Then again- nash has better weapons at his disposle than kirk does. Kirk has averaged around 6 assits a game for his career in the nba. Solid for a pg but nothing amazing. His shooting has gotten better, but in order for him to become an all star he needs to bring that assist number up. His offense and defense are there, I'd like to see him get that assist number up to 8 a game. With ty thomas coming around he should have some easy lobs coming his way.


----------



## ibzrg1570

Heat tried to acquire Bibby - Rumors - NBA - Yahoo! Sports

This pisses me off. Not the part about Bibby not being traded (he's my favorite player still on the Kings), but the part that the Kings didn't want to trade Artest. When will those clowns realize that he's an asshole and a lame excuse for a professional?


----------



## GH0STrider

I think the heat are giving up to much. Williams for sure could be let go, but haslem anchors their defense. Who is gonna hold down the sf position? Antoine walker??? hah. What's he gonna do? chuck up 20 3's a game and make 2 of them? the heat should have offered williams and haslem for artest. He may be problems off the court- but the man is an all-star. He can score, rebound, defend, pass, steal, everything.


----------



## zimbloth

The Heat are due to win 38-42 games this year. I think Washington will cruise to a division title. Charlotte and Atlanta should be improved too.


----------



## GH0STrider

zimbloth said:


> The Heat are due to win 38-42 games this year. I think Washington will cruise to a division title. Charlotte and Atlanta should be improved too.



I think the heat will still win the division. A healthy dwayne wade and shaq is enough to take it. Washington is an offensive powerhouse but they are defensivly horrible. All you have to do to beat them is contain them somewhat and score along with them. Atlanta is to crowded at positions to really see there full potential. There will be a lot of talent left on the bench. I don't see them winning more than 30. Charlotte is a tough one. If okafor can stay healthy to anchor the d I think this team will rival the heat and wizards. They have all the talent to do so.


----------



## Azyiu

zimbloth said:


> I think Washington will cruise to a division title. Charlotte and Atlanta should be improved too.



Not so fast, Nick, I think the Wiz is still an up and down team. Especially with Arenas returning from a knee injury, I don't know if they can really start the season ahead of everyone else in their division. If they need to play catch up, they will NOT win their division, period! On paper, I think the Magic is a better team overall in terms of bigs, scoring and coaching, we will see.

The Bobcats should win close to 40 games, I think. Okafor's health is a main concern though, and you wonder why the Bobcats didn't offer him an extension already.

As for Atlanta, well, until their ownership situation is settled, I really don't see the morale of that team to improve. They are going to win less than 35 games again.


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> Not so fast, Nick, I think the Wiz is still an up and down team. Especially with Arenas returning from a knee injury, I don't know if they can really start the season ahead of everyone else in their division. If they need to play catch up, they will NOT win their division, period! On paper, I think the Magic is a better team overall in terms of bigs, scoring and coaching, we will see.
> 
> The Bobcats should win close to 40 games, I think. Okafor's health is a main concern though, and you wonder why the Bobcats didn't offer him an extension already.
> 
> As for Atlanta, well, until their ownership situation is settled, I really don't see the morale of that team to improve. They are going to win less than 35 games again.



Shit I totally forgot about Orlando.  Good call Azyiu! I think it will be between Miami and Orlando. Orlando has the bigs to bang with any team in the nba. They have an outstanding coach for the first time ever imo. That team is on the rise. Dwight Howard needs to improve his offensive game more. Rashard Lewis is going the be an allstar again but this time in the east.


----------



## zimbloth

I forgot about Orlando too. I think they will win. The Wiz are flawed, but I just think the Heat is toast. Walker is worthless. Posey is gone. Williams is toast. They have no young talent outside of Wade. Shaq is a dinosaur. They're just toast. They've done nothing to improve. They just reek of "40-42".


----------



## GH0STrider

I dont know man- I've watch wade carry this team on his back for a long time. But I do agree they lost a lot of talent and didn't gain anything back. Smush Parker is their biggest addition... That pretty much says it all.


----------



## zimbloth

The east is too improved. The LeBron James one man show thing isn't going to fly this year. I think that was a fluke. Most teams that only have one good player don't get their teams anywhere. We also don't know when Wade will be 100%.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> Good call Azyiu! I think it will be between Miami and Orlando.





zimbloth said:


> I forgot about Orlando too. I think they will win. The Wiz are flawed, but I just think the Heat is toast. Walker is worthless. Posey is gone. Williams is toast. They have no young talent outside of Wade. Shaq is a dinosaur. They're just toast. They've done nothing to improve. They just reek of "40-42".



You know, Mr.Blackcock and Nick, the Heat is one team I totally do not know what to expect. Yeah, on the one hand they have the almighty D-Wade (still recovering from his injuries), but on the other hand you have a bunch of aging players in Shaq, Zo and a jackass like Walker. I guess we can only wait and see what are they going to do. 



GH0STrider said:


> Orlando has the bigs to bang with any team in the nba. They have an outstanding coach for the first time ever imo. That team is on the rise. Dwight Howard needs to improve his offensive game more. Rashard Lewis is going the be an allstar again but this time in the east.



Totally agreed!  What holds me back from saying the Southwest is theirs is their backcourt. With Grant Hill gone, an inconsistant Nelson (I love his competitiveness, by the way) and an unproven JJ Redick, it would be very interesting to see just how many turnovers they average this season. 



zimbloth said:


> The LeBron James one man show thing isn't going to fly this year.



Word!


----------



## zimbloth

I think you quoted me saying something I didn't say up there


----------



## Azyiu

zimbloth said:


> I think you quoted me saying something I didn't say up there



Oops!!!  Fixed!!! 

BTW, guys, I just received my tickets to the NBA China game in Macau next month. First time I am seeing an NBA game outside of the US, it would be an interesting experience!


----------



## ibzrg1570

The Heat are definitely on their way down, even with a healthy D-Wade. I'm really concerned about the Bobcats. I'm a huge Emeka fan (Huskies FTW!) so I'd be really pissed off if he can't stay healthy or if they just let him go. Even with J-Rich they won't get far without a solid 5 man.

And like I've said before, the Cavs pretty much have dug themselves into a hole. Lebron can't carry them all the way, especially not now that the East is so much more stacked than before. And they're not going to get into a good draft position anytime soon either. I'm not ruling anything out completely but right now it doesn't look good for them.


----------



## GH0STrider

shit dude, that's an expensive ass ticket azyiu. I hope those seets are good man.


----------



## ibzrg1570

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sports-talk/37708-fantasy-nba-anyone.html


----------



## GH0STrider

Shawn Marion wants out of phoenix-

Marion: 'Time for me to move on'


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> shit dude, that's an expensive ass ticket azyiu. I hope those seets are good man.



Not really that expensive, dude. The price is like USD $35 or so. For an upper level ticket, that is not too bad. I remember I used to pay no less than $43.50 for an upper level ticket in Phoenix. As far as seat location is concern, mine are just off center behind of one of the baskets. Not a perfect location, but at least I got the first row up there.



GH0STrider said:


> Shawn Marion wants out of phoenix-
> 
> Marion: 'Time for me to move on'



If my name has been rumored in almost ALL trade scenarios over the summer, I would have been pissed too. That said, my buddy Greg at FOX10 Phoenix told me, Marion is sort of a cancer in the locker room. According to him, Marion is so good at acting like a good, easy-going teammate whenever there is media around. Then he simply changes into this selfish guy, who is so tired of being the #3 option and garbage man. I guess we will see. Even if he is traded to the Lakers, I just don't think he would improve the team all that much. Frankly I think Kobe might have been under-estimating Odom all along. He is better than most people think, IMO.


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> Not really that expensive, dude. The price is like USD $35 or so. For an upper level ticket, that is not too bad. I remember I used to pay no less than $43.50 for an upper level ticket in Phoenix. As far as seat location is concern, mine are just off center behind of one of the baskets. Not a perfect location, but at least I got the first row up there.



MY bad, I just saw the 280 amount.  






Azyiu said:


> If my name has been rumored in almost ALL trade scenarios over the summer, I would have been pissed too. That said, my buddy Greg at FOX10 Phoenix told me, Marion is sort of a cancer in the locker room. According to him, Marion is so good at acting like a good, easy-going teammate whenever there is media around. Then he simply changes into this selfish guy, who is so tired of being the #3 option and garbage man. I guess we will see. Even if he is traded to the Lakers, I just don't think he would improve the team all that much. Frankly I think Kobe might have been under-estimating Odom all along. He is better than most people think, IMO.



I think he is overreacting. The nba and pro sports is a business. If he thinks he is the only guy to have his name mentioned in trade rumors he needs to wake up. Just about everyone and anyone is mentioned in trade talks here and there. He claims he is tired of being a number 3 option? well here are the facts- he is the highest paid suns player. Yeah he is a 3 man- because nash and amarie are better than him. It's that simple. I would have totally disagreed with you about him being a locker room cancer until today. His remarks are so stupid I believe it now. He is pissed cause he didn't get his 60 million dollar extension and that's why he wants out. If he thinks he is going to win more games as a laker he needs to wake the fuck up. The bottom line is this- In phil Jackson's system odom is the better player. He is a better passer. That is what the lakers need in the triangle. Odom can rebound just as good and can score just as good too. And odom costs 3 million less. So the lakers would have to be dumb to make that deal. They won't be better. Marion is not a franchise player. He has made a career over being a garbage man. He is awesome at it. to average the numbers he does on a team that doesn't really look to him is great. I see his ppg going up as a laker cause they will run plays for him but they won't be a better team.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> well here are the facts- he is the highest paid suns player.



Word!  

Both my buddy Greg and I think Marion should just shut the hell up and just play!


----------



## Robert Parrish

Fuck all those bitches. None of them play like I did.


----------



## ibzrg1570

That's so random.


----------



## GH0STrider

Robert Parrish said:


> Fuck all those bitches. None of them play like I did.




Hmmm... I'm gonna allow this only because parish was also a bull during one of our many championship years. 



Azyiu said:


> Word!
> 
> Both my buddy Greg and I think Marion should just shut the hell up and just play!



It would be one thing if he had a rational reason for not wanting to be in phoenix. But what reason does he really have?? He has played 8 nba seasons. His numbers aren't going to get much better if better at all on another team. He is a 4 time all-star with the suns, he is their highest paid player, He plays for a team that should win a tittle in the next few years, he plays for a team that will win 60 or more again this year. What the hell does this asshole really have to complain about??? he wants 20 mil a year?? shaq makes 20 mil a year, kobe makes 20 mil a year, kg makes 20 mil a year. Shawn marion is not in the same boat as those guys. HE is not the difference maker any of those guys are.


----------



## jacksonplayer

So Marion is tired of being the sidekick on the Suns. What the hell does he think he'd be on the Lakers? He'd still be No. 3, behind Kobe and Kobe's Ego.


----------



## GH0STrider

jacksonplayer said:


> So Marion is tired of being the sidekick on the Suns. What the hell does he think he'd be on the Lakers? He'd still be No. 3, behind Kobe and Kobe's Ego.



what ego?   

Why would shawn marion want to goto the lakers when Kobe is demanding to be traded anyway??


----------



## GH0STrider

Preseason is here!!!! Yeah!!!! Bulls vs. Bucks 2marrow night!!!


----------



## Azyiu

Yeah, I am excited too, but then you know what? Pre-season (especially the early portion) usually means starters are all going to sit out for various reasons. I kind of hate it when teams still charge full price when half or the entire starting lineups are on the bench... if they are even in the building at all!


----------



## GH0STrider

I enjoy it a lot because it gives me a chance to get to know the new guys on my team. For the bulls I'll be watching for noah, smith, gray, curry, ect. The guys that might not get playing right away. I like to see what they can do.


----------



## heavyjeffd

Wore my Spurs jersey to work tonight and thought about this thread.


----------



## GH0STrider

heavyjeffd said:


> Wore my Spurs jersey to work tonight and thought about this thread.



 I long for a highpaying job that allows me to wear my jeresey to work.


----------



## ibzrg1570

@GH0STrider: You still want in on the fantasy NBA?

If anyone else is interested you can join too.

EDIT: Post #1000!


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> I enjoy it a lot because it gives me a chance to get to know the new guys on my team. For the bulls I'll be watching for noah, smith, gray, curry, ect. The guys that might not get playing right away. I like to see what they can do.



True, I agreed  That said, I feel bad for fans who pay full price to such games, when they are expecting to see some of their idols in action and go home disappointed. It sucks worse for fans who attend games in non-NBA city! I am just glad I used to get some free tickets to some of those pre-season games when I was still in Phoenix.  



GH0STrider said:


> I long for a highpaying job that allows me to wear my jeresey to work.



Yeah, my thought exactly... and I believe Jeff could be the highest paid "player" among us.  Anyhoo... what's up Jeff?  Glad to know you are back! Your Spurs are going down like a two-dollar whore this year, I tell ya!


----------



## GH0STrider

ibzrg1570 said:


> @GH0STrider: You still want in on the fantasy NBA?
> 
> If anyone else is interested you can join too.
> 
> EDIT: Post #1000!



I thought I was going to do it, but I'm to busy with school and work right now. Sorry man.



Azyiu said:


> True, I agreed  That said, I feel bad for fans who pay full price to such games, when they are expecting to see some of their idols in action and go home disappointed. It sucks worse for fans who attend games in non-NBA city! I am just glad I used to get some free tickets to some of those pre-season games when I was still in Phoenix.




Actually the game tonight is not at the united center(bulls) or the bradley center(bucks). It is at the LaCrosse Center in LaCrosee, WI. The game actually set an attendance record for that building tonight. I think the tickets were actually a little cheaper since it wasn't in an actual nba arena.

On another note Azyiu- Your boy Yi got dunked on by a 6'3 guard named thomas gardner. Gardner is a sign on for the bulls' tranning camp and is playing on a non-garunteed contract. It was funny as hell seeing this little dude just throw one down on big yi. He threw it down hard too. Posterized. And my boy Noah blocked him a few times. He is reminding me of Yao's many "welcome to the nba" moments. He is very soft. 



Azyiu said:


> Yeah, my thought exactly... and I believe Jeff could be the highest paid "player" among us.  Anyhoo... what's up Jeff?  Glad to know you are back! Your Spurs are going down like a two-dollar whore this year, I tell ya!



It is good to see Jeff back. It's like coming back to college and seeing all your buddies again after the summer. As far as the spurs- they have never succussfully defended a tittle. So it is not in their favor. 0/3. but this could be the year. The west is not as strong losing a lot of key players to the east. I think it's pretty much dallas, phoenix, houston, and the spurs for the west this year.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> Your boy Yi got dunked on by a 6'3 guard named thomas gardner. Gardner is a sign on for the bulls' tranning camp and is playing on a non-garunteed contract. It was funny as hell seeing this little dude just throw one down on big yi. He threw it down hard too. Posterized. And my boy Noah blocked him a few times. He is reminding me of Yao's many "welcome to the nba" moments. He is very soft.



Yeah, but that is expected, dude. I wouldn't say Yi is soft, but he is definitely not familiar with the pace of the NBA just yet. Give him a few months, and I think he will do just fine. Something tells me he is going to adjust to the NBA quicker than Yao did. In a way I can't wait to see the Bucks going up against the Rockets this season. 




GH0STrider said:


> It is good to see Jeff back. It's like coming back to college and seeing all your buddies again after the summer. As far as the spurs- they have never succussfully defended a tittle. So it is not in their favor. 0/3. but this could be the year. The west is not as strong losing a lot of key players to the east. I think it's pretty much dallas, phoenix, houston, and the spurs for the west this year.



Yep, the west is pretty much between the Spurs, Suns and Mavs. I am NOT ruling out the Rockets' chances, but they cannot convince me otherwise until they get out of the first round for a change first!  As for the Suns, Nash needs to have a super human season (not only an MVP season) to win games and keep his crew level headed. I mean, whatever Marion does or does not do could make or break the Suns' title hope. He ain't no star in my mind, but the Suns need him to play hard! The Mavs... I don't give a damn, they won't get out of the west! 

*EDIT: *Hey, Mr. Blackcock, I just saw that play where Yi got posterized... it doesn't look as bad as I thought, but knowing how to play NBA style D is also something Yi must learn. Remember weeks ago I said something about Yi's bad tendency when he is playing D? That play was a good example, dude. He simply cannot go after EVERY single shot. That guy still doesn't know when to go for a block or when to hold it back.


----------



## GH0STrider

I'm really not impressed with the guy. His camp acted like he was the next yao and even having seen him play for china I was not impressed. He was the only player to foul out and looked pretty damn bad even against nba hopefulls. I just don't think he deserved the hype. There were players in that draft that didn't get half the hype he did and they are better already. I though the dunk on him was funny as hell. I agree with you though, his d is just sad. Then again the buck in general are a pretty sad defensive unit. So maybe he'll fit right in. lol


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> I just don't think he deserved the hype.



Blame the media, dude.


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> Blame the media, dude.



You can't totally blame the media. It had more to do with his camp. They only allowed certain teams to watch him practice and to my knowledge would not allow him to go toe to toe with another player. They also were very clear that they did not want him to play in a smaller nba market, like the bucks are. They nearly held out. I thought we were going to see a trade. Bottomline I don't think he is anything special and I think he has more potential to be more of a wang zhizhi than a yao ming. To be honest he came of as a snobby asshole who thought he had control over his situation and the nba. You don't get to pick were you go. If you wanted to do that then you don't enter the draft. You wait till you are eligable and go out and negotiate a deal with a team. Blame his camp, blame the media, Unless he turns out to be a perenial all-star- he wasn't worth it.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> You don't get to pick were you go. If you wanted to do that then you don't enter the draft. You wait till you are eligable and go out and negotiate a deal with a team. Blame his camp, blame the media, Unless he turns out to be a perenial all-star- he wasn't worth it.



I totally agreed with you on this.  We will wait and see if he can live up to the hype. So were you at the game or did you just watch it on tv?

On the other hand, Durant looks pretty decent against the Queens tonight, huh? Speaking of the Queens, maybe it is just me, but why are they still holding on to Bibby? I think I am just one of those few people think Bibby is over-rated. He has a grand total of one great season and playoffs (2002)! Knowing they can get rid of Artest, they should trade him for some decent bigs, IMO.


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> I totally agreed with you on this.  We will wait and see if he can live up to the hype. So were you at the game or did you just watch it on tv?
> 
> On the other hand, Durant looks pretty decent against the Queens tonight, huh? Speaking of the Queens, maybe it is just me, but why are they still holding on to Bibby? I think I am just one of those few people think Bibby is over-rated. He has a grand total of one great season and playoffs (2002)! Knowing they can get rid of Artest, they should trade him for some decent bigs, IMO.



I just watched it on tv. I wouldn't make that trip for a preseason game. I might grab some tickets and go to friday's game at the united center against dallas though. I can't believe bibby is still a king either man. That team hasn't been good since webber and peja left the building. the fact that bibby is still there taking up cap space for a team that will be lucky to win 30 games this year shows how bad managment is there. Bibby was rumored to be heading to the cavs last season in a trade. that would have possibly been the icing on the cake for the cavs. Bibby is just what they needed. A pg that can score and push the ball up the floor. Bibby can help big time, just not in sactown.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> I just watched it on tv. I wouldn't make that trip for a preseason game. I might grab some tickets and go to friday's game at the united center against dallas though. I can't believe bibby is still a king either man. That team hasn't been good since webber and peja left the building. the fact that bibby is still there taking up cap space for a team that will be lucky to win 30 games this year shows how bad managment is there. Bibby was rumored to be heading to the cavs last season in a trade. that would have possibly been the icing on the cake for the cavs. Bibby is just what they needed. A pg that can score and push the ball up the floor. Bibby can help big time, just not in sactown.



Right on, enjoy the game... I will be heading to Macau (40 miles west of Hong Kong by ferry) for the Magic vs. Cavs game on the 20th too. Hey, slightly off topic, do you have a dvd recorder? And could you record that game for me on dvd and mail it to me here in HK? 

About Bibby, he is not a bad player, per se... he just cannot dominate like Nash, Kidd or even B.Davis.


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> Right on, enjoy the game... I will be heading to Macau (40 miles west of Hong Kong by ferry) for the Magic vs. Cavs game on the 20th too. Hey, slightly off topic, do you have a dvd recorder? And could you record that game for me on dvd and mail it to me here in HK?
> 
> About Bibby, he is not a bad player, per se... he just cannot dominate like Nash, Kidd or even B.Davis.



Sorry man, I do not own a dvd recorder. If I did I would have no problem doing that for you. Maybe sometime soon I will update my dated technology.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> Sorry man, I do not own a dvd recorder. If I did I would have no problem doing that for you. Maybe sometime soon I will update my dated technology.



That's cool, dude, I just thought if someone here would tape that game, it would be an interesting disk to keep, that's all.  

Hey, you heard about Walker being benched again due to weight problems? Man, what a fat bastard. I want the Heat get healthy quickly, so when the rest of the league beat them up, they will have no excuses whatsoever.  

Yi looks pretty good on the stats sheet tonight @ Jazz. 12 points 4 boards and *4 turnovers*!  The guy can play, I told ya! 

Slightly off topic, have you got yourself a copy of the NBA 2K8 yet? I haven't, man... the deal is I "might" get a PS3 within the next few weeks, and I want to wait til I know one way or the other before I get that game. All I know is the PS3 version is going to ROCK!!!   What other games are you into, dude? I am a GTA, Ace Combat, Resident Evil and Silent Hill guy.


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> That's cool, dude, I just thought if someone here would tape that game, it would be an interesting disk to keep, that's all.
> 
> Hey, you heard about Walker being benched again due to weight problems? Man, what a fat bastard. I want the Heat get healthy quickly, so when the rest of the league beat them up, they will have no excuses whatsoever.
> 
> Yi looks pretty good on the stats sheet tonight @ Jazz. 12 points 4 boards and *4 turnovers*!  The guy can play, I told ya!
> 
> Slightly off topic, have you got yourself a copy of the NBA 2K8 yet? I haven't, man... the deal is I "might" get a PS3 within the next few weeks, and I want to wait til I know one way or the other before I get that game. All I know is the PS3 version is going to ROCK!!!   What other games are you into, dude? I am a GTA, Ace Combat, Resident Evil and Silent Hill guy.



as for yi- It's preseason. I really should stop being an asshole towards him and wait till the season starts to see what he really does.

I did get a copy of 2k8 for ps2. I love it. 30 buck and the best nba game ever. I refuse to get a ps3 till the price goes down. It's a joke. I hope you get a good deal if you do indeed get one. Plus 2k8 is double the price for ps3. Granted the graphics and features are enhanced. I don't think it is worth double the price though. If you don't get a ps3 I strongly suggest you get a copy for ps2. It is trully a great game. I dig gta too. I mostly stick with 2k8. I don't have much time for videogames with school, work, friends, ladies, and guitar at the top of my list of priorities.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> as for yi- It's preseason. I really should stop being an asshole towards him and wait till the season starts to see what he really does.



It's cool, dude, I don't think you are being too hard on him. Yeah, we will see how he does once the season starts. I hope he does well.



GH0STrider said:


> I did get a copy of 2k8 for ps2. I love it. 30 buck and the best nba game ever. I refuse to get a ps3 till the price goes down. It's a joke. I hope you get a good deal if you do indeed get one. Plus 2k8 is double the price for ps3. Granted the graphics and features are enhanced. I don't think it is worth double the price though. If you don't get a ps3 I strongly suggest you get a copy for ps2. It is trully a great game. I dig gta too. I mostly stick with 2k8. I don't have much time for videogames with school, work, friends, ladies, and guitar at the top of my list of priorities.



Yeah, if things work out right, my friend in Phoenix is going to bring me a PS3 from the US by the end of this month. All PS3 consoles sold in Hong "Commies Infested" Kong are all Asian version, and they cannot read any old PSOne, PS2 games and dvd movies from the US. (another BS by SONY) And I have a TON of those... it only makes sense for me to bring one in all the way from the US. We will see. But yeah, I am getting the game no matter what, either for the PS2 or the PS3. So you are still in college? What do you study, man?


----------



## GH0STrider

That sucks about the asian version of ps3. Wow. Sony really screwed you guys. I'm in my last year of college. I'm an english major and an anthropology minor.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> That sucks about the asian version of ps3. Wow. Sony really screwed you guys.



No doubt.  Luckily for me, my friend's gf is bringing me a PS3 all the way from Phoenix later this month. I will keep you updated on my new toy IF or WHEN I have it.  



GH0STrider said:


> I'm an english major and an anthropology minor.



Ok, sorry for my noob question, but what exactly is Anthropology? What do you study? Humans?


----------



## GH0STrider

Anthropology- the science that deals with the origins, physical and cultural development, biological characteristics, and social customs and beliefs of humankind.


----------



## Azyiu

^ Thanks for the explaination, Mr. Blackcock. So Anthropology is like Biology but only it studies humankinds specifically, right? It sounds cool and tough to me... I majored in Communications (TV) and minored in Music when I was in college years ago. Man, if I knew what I know, I would have studied something else for my major. The TV business just does NOT pay very well. 


*EDIT*: So Mr. Blackcock or anyone, which of the following recent playoffs games do you consider the best, the most exciting?

- 2005 First Round, Game 4, Suns @ Lakers
- 2007 First Round, Game 4, Mavs @ Warriors
- 2007 Second Round, Game 2 or 4, Warriors vs. Jazz


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> - 2005 First Round, Game 4, Suns @ Lakers
> - 2007 First Round, Game 4, Mavs @ Warriors
> - 2007 Second Round, Game 2 or 4, Warriors vs. Jazz



you mean 2006 for that lakers game right? cause the lakers did not make the playoffs in the 04-05 season. They did make it in the 05-06 season. 

The lakers team of 06 suprised a lot of people. That series was really exciting and I was pissed that the lakers blew a 3-1 series lead. I want to see them win so we could see a clippers vs. lakers playoff series. How awesome would that have been? that battle of los angeles!!! Anyhow... didn't happen. Keep in mind there was no amarie in that series either. Wow... The suns really showed how good they were, but I though the lakers suprised a lot of people.

The warriors upset over the mavs just pissed me off. It messed up the whole playoff bracket and forced us fans to suffer through some bad basketball. 

The only good thing that came from that upset was game 2 of the warriors vs. jazz. What a game. That gets my vote Azyiu. Baron Davis was insane. People had totally forgot about him and man de he remind them. One of the best and most exciting playoff games ever. An instant classic.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> you mean 2006 for that lakers game right? cause the lakers did not make the playoffs in the 04-05 season. They did make it in the 05-06 season.



You are correct  It was a bad typo...  



GH0STrider said:


> The lakers team of 06 suprised a lot of people. That series was really exciting and I was pissed that the lakers blew a 3-1 series lead. I want to see them win so we could see a clippers vs. lakers playoff series. How awesome would that have been? that battle of los angeles!!! Anyhow... didn't happen. Keep in mind there was no amarie in that series either. Wow... The suns really showed how good they were, but I though the lakers suprised a lot of people.



Yeah, I was hoping for an all-LA series too, and chances are the Clippers could beat the Lakers 4-2 with their much talented bigs. It would have been totally an insane thing if it happened!  



GH0STrider said:


> The warriors upset over the mavs just pissed me off. It messed up the whole playoff bracket and forced us fans to suffer through some bad basketball.
> 
> The only good thing that came from that upset was game 2 of the warriors vs. jazz. What a game. That gets my vote Azyiu. Baron Davis was insane. People had totally forgot about him and man de he remind them. One of the best and most exciting playoff games ever. An instant classic.



Yeah, I think somehow the Mavs just weren't equipped to deal with a much smaller but quicker team like the Warriors. That said, I don't think the Warriors will have the same kind of success this season. Especially now that no one is going to take them lightly anymore.

Also, that Jazz / Warriors series was great too. For one thing, I didn't think the Jazz could play in that kind of tempo AND win! And seriously, with the way they handled first the Rockets and then the Warriors, I thought the Jazz would've given the Spurs a MUCH harder time in the western finals.  

Those few games I mentioned are a few of my favs from the last two playoffs. What about you, dude? Got any good playoffs games in mind? I bet you are going to say first round game 1 between the Heat and the Bulls, huh?


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> Yeah, I think somehow the Mavs just weren't equipped to deal with a much smaller but quicker team like the Warriors. That said, I don't think the Warriors will have the same kind of success this season. Especially now that no one is going to take them lightly anymore.
> 
> Also, that Jazz / Warriors series was great too. For one thing, I didn't think the Jazz could play in that kind of tempo AND win! And seriously, with the way they handled first the Rockets and then the Warriors, I thought the Jazz would've given the Spurs a MUCH harder time in the western finals.
> 
> Those few games I mentioned are a few of my favs from the last two playoffs. What about you, dude? Got any good playoffs games in mind? I bet you are going to say first round game 1 between the Heat and the Bulls, huh?



The warriors only finished 42-40. I wouldn't say people were taking them lightly. Keep in mind Baron davis did not play 82 games. He played 60 or so. They only got hot at the end when baron returned. So i think they would have been a 50 win team easily had baron been there. that being said they traded away jason richardson for a top 5 pick. Not a bad move, but... He's a rookie. to think that will give them the impact of a 20ppg scorer in j-rich is nuts. The warriors ae probably good enough to win another 42 games and slip in the 8th again. There aren't to many bottom feeder teams that made huge moves. 

And of course I'm gonna say round 1 with my bulls sweeping the heat. We beat the hell out of them. I loved every second because I hate the miami heat. They are nothing but a group of thugs with egos way to large. It was awesome watching the bulls bea 'em up.


----------



## Azyiu

Just watched the first of 3 NBA China games on tv a moment ago. Interesting game, and I am loving D Howard's new found range, and shooting. Hey, that kid has improved alot in that dept since last season.  I simply cannot wait til Saturday for the game in Macau.  I am hoping Lewis will play some minutes in that game.

About the broadcast itself, in a way it kind of sucked! It feels like the station that carries the game just randomly hired two Brits who know very little about the NBA to be the commentators. I simply could not stand them at all!  Luckily they have a seperate Chinese commentary channel, and to my surprises, those two Chinese commentators know their stuff very well!


----------



## Nick

tell me about it im from the UK and every time there is brittish commentary its cringeworthy.

Its like they get random voice over guys and explain the rules to them before the game starts and tell them to have at it.

what i hate is that they always start explaining the rules, especially in European games, they seem to think that basketball is a totally unknown sport and that anyone watching must just have stumbled across it while looking for a football (soccer) game on tv


----------



## Azyiu

Nick said:


> what i hate is that they always start explaining the rules, especially in European games, they seem to think that basketball is a totally unknown sport and that anyone watching must just have stumbled across it while looking for a football (soccer) game on tv



I hear you, man, but with those two guys tonight, I wished they actually explain the rules!!!  They were simply the two most boring commentators I ever heard!


----------



## GH0STrider

Sorry to hear that guys. Sounds like you guys got the same reaction I get when I listen to Bill Walton try and comentate. I can't stand that guy. He has no clue what he is talking about. None. It is like he doesn't even follow the nba anymore.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> Sorry to hear that guys. Sounds like you guys got the same reaction I get when I listen to Bill Walton try and comentate. I can't stand that guy. He has no clue what he is talking about. None. It is like he doesn't even follow the nba anymore.



At least Walton is a Hall of Famer, you know? He does have some funny stuff to say here and there. About those two Brits, gosh... where do I begin? How about this one in the first quarter?



> *Brit dude*: "Damon Jones just made an outside shot... my bad, that's Larry Hughes (dead air for at least 2 seconds!)... rather, that WAS LeBron James!"



See, I have absolutely nothing against Brits calling an NBA game, and I am sure some of them are damn good at it. The problem with the two guys on tv was that, they had a ton of dead air between each shot is taken!  That's why I said earlier I rather hear them "teach" the viewers about the NBA rules.  

Speaking of commentators, I actually kind of like Bob Costas, he knows his stuff. And IMO, Jeff Van Gundy is surprisingly good at doing it as well. Actually, I didn't even know he has a sense of humor until I heard him on TNT a few years back!  The one fucker I absolutely HATE (and I don't think I am alone here) is definitely Jim Gray!


----------



## GH0STrider

I have a lot of respect for both the van gundys. Great coaches. As for those brits. Mistaking damon jones and larry hughes for lb23 is nuts. They all look so different. Not to mention the height difference. Jones is 6'1" hughes is 6'4" and lebron is 6'8". I mean shit, how hard can it be to differentiate between them?


----------



## Azyiu

^ yeah, they were that bad... then again, those two clowns were just commentating the game live from the studio, and were watching what we saw on tv. So maaaaaaybe they have a bad monitor or something... still, you are right, those three guys look so different, how could you mistaken them from one another? 

Did you catch the game between the Magic and the Chinese All-star? I know I know, the game was a joke. I was simply saying I am more and more impressed by D Howard's speed and foot works after last night's game. IMO, it seems like he runs the floor even faster and better than Amare!  He owned the second quarter, period!  

Oh, and I recall either Derek or someone was asking why Wang Zhi Zhi isn't in the NBA now a while ago. Hmm... well, after watching last night's game, I think now I wonder HOW he could stay in the L for so long!  Dude, he couldn't even block a damn shot or rebound to save his life! Exhibit A, in the third, James Augustine was posting him up, then spinned and went for a layup! I was like, you couldn't even stop James Augustine on a layup??


----------



## ibzrg1570

Haha, I actually gave the reason why Wang wasn't in the league anymore, which you just mentioned yourself.


----------



## Azyiu

^ actually it might not have been you who asked about Wang... it might have been someone else on another forum I am a member of... man, I am too old to remember anything these days.  

Anyway, I am heading to Macau for the Magic vs. Cavs game early tomorrow morning. I am bringing my camera with me, but whether they (the Venetian's staff) let me in with my gear is another story. That place is brand new, so who knows how anal they can be about cameras? I remember staff in Phoenix are usually pretty cool about cameras, but those in LA are VERY anal! Security at the Staples Center feels tighter than LAX!


----------



## ibzrg1570

So did you get pictures?


----------



## Azyiu

ibzrg1570 said:


> So did you get pictures?



Actually I did! Surprisingly the security staff did not seem to care what kind of gear I brought into the arena at all. I was busy on Sunday, so be patient guys, I will post a few better ones very shortly!

So did you watch the game on ESPN2? For a pre-season game, it wasn't too bad at all.


----------



## GH0STrider

I saw it, good game.


----------



## Azyiu

Hey guys, here are some of the better ones I took at the game, enjoy! 








Check out how high Howard jumps, that guy is amazing!


















I bet Big Z won't be able to get that shot off in the regular season!










































Yo! Where the ball at?


----------



## GH0STrider

Dude, Those pics came out great. You should try selling them to nba.com or something.


----------



## ibzrg1570

Wow, those are nice pictures considering how far away your seat was.

Dwight Howard is a beast. Too bad he can't shoot free throws for his life.


----------



## GH0STrider

he is a career 61 percent free throw shooter. How that constitiutes him "not being able to shoot free throws for his life" is beyond me. Not being able to shoot free throws for his life would be, shaq or ben wallace. Dwight is making 60 percent. That's a little over half. Not to mention most people don't expect centers to be able to shoot period.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> Dude, Those pics came out great. You should try selling them to nba.com or something.



Thanks very very much!  Seriously, dude, I do photography on the side as a hobby, but I would *LOVE* to do freelance stuff for the NBA. Hell, I think I would just love to work for the NBA, period!



ibzrg1570 said:


> Dwight Howard is a beast. Too bad he can't shoot free throws for his life.



You know, Derek? I would've agreed with you before this summer or before these games. Dude, Howard seriously worked on his shooting over this past summer, and he shot very well for a big man thus far in the pre-season. In fact, I think he shot 70% at the line for these China games. Also, I saw him shooting jumpers during warm-up, and his follow-thrus looked good. 

No joke, after these China games, Howard is now added to my fav players list!


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> Hell, I think I would just love to work for the NBA, period!




Me too man. It is indead a dream job. I would love to work for the nba in any compacity.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> Me too man. It is indead a dream job. I would love to work for the nba in any compacity.



It is a long and hard road to get into the NBA. By chance, I met Mike Denzel, the former CEO of NBA Asia (now restructured into NBA China). He told me you must be either a former player, or you actually know someone up there to get into the NBA. He kind of told me the best way to crack into the league office is by working for minor leagues for years first. I still hope to one day get a job at NBA China, but it seems they only hire people from the mainland. Oh well, good luck to the both of us, I guess.


----------



## GH0STrider

There are a lot of jobs that reallly have nothing to do with basketball or bball iq. I'm sure it isn't as hard as that guy claims. You just have to know what your doing i guess. I would have no problem working at the minor leagues in some capacity either. We all have to pay our dues.

How about the heat going 0-7 in preseason. Damn. No d-wade = no wins I guess

Maybe this will give them a boost: ESPN - Sources: Heat close to dealing for Davis, Blount - NBA


----------



## Azyiu

I think the Heat got a pretty good deal out of the trade. Ricky Davis can play when he KNOWS he is NOT the man. Riley, Shaq and Wade will shut him up! That said, what the hell is wrong with McHale? What the hell did the T-Wolves get out of this trade? Why would ANYONE in his right mind trade FOR Walker?   

PS: By the way, thanks for the e-rep, Mr.Blackcock, I just now noticed it. You are cool, dude.


----------



## ibzrg1570

Bad move for the T-Wolves, Walker in recent years hasn't been that impressive. Although it'll really help the young guys shine more. I'm really excited to see Al Jefferson and Corey Brewer pick up the slack.


----------



## GH0STrider

I don't know how you think the twolves young guys will benefit from watchin walker chuck up 25 shots a game and make 2 of them. Please explain how you think an out of shape, lazy egomaniac, with a piss poor attitude will help any team. 

On another note- they reason they agreed to the trade is simple fellas. They want a good enviornment around their young guys. Walker is an expiring contract and ridding themselves of davis only helps. His rep is nearly as bad as walkers. Walker will most likely get bought out. I bet he returns to the celtics as a vet minimum. 

azyiu- don't mention it, thanks for the pics. They rocked.


----------



## Azyiu

Yeah, Mr. Blackcock, the ONLY reason I could think of about the Walker trade is his contract... is his an expiring one? If so, that would be the only reason, man.

Hey, about the Bulls / Bucks game tonight, three of your guys went down, Wallace, Noah and Thomas. What is the latest, man? I hope they are ok.


----------



## GH0STrider

Yes walker's contract is expiring after this season.

As for the bulls- I did not see the game. I went to the midnight showing of saw 4. I heard about the injuries however. There is no update yet on any of them. The inury report should be in soon from bulls.com


----------



## ibzrg1570

I honestly think Walker's mostly going to be riding the pine this year if he doesn't get bought out before. If anything, that means the young guys will get more minutes and chances to contribute. Before, Ricky Davis would have been the man in Minnesota.


----------



## GH0STrider

If mchale has anything left in his head he will buy out walker. That guy is a cancer to any team. Boston would really be a good fit for him now. They just want to win by any means necessary and walker could at least provide scoring I guess.


----------



## Azyiu

^ that would make sense.  After all, the Celtics still has one roster spot open... but man, I hate Walker and pretty much anyone on the Knicks!


----------



## GH0STrider

I hate walker too. As for the knicks... I like eddy curry and wish he was still a bull. We would be champs if we still had eddy on our team. Randalph is great too, he just has a piss poor attitude.


----------



## Azyiu

^ Dude, I know you love your Bulls and all, and that is cool; but Curry (IMO) isn't all that great of a player! He is only effective around the basket, yet, he does not play D at all. Imagine if you guys still have Curry along side with Big Ben, the lane will be so cogged up and Big Ben can't do his stuff on D. I think you guys are better off without Curry, man. If Thomas develop nicely as expected, and Joe Smith holds his own; I think you guys will or should win the east this year! 

Well... that is assuming you guys don't trade for Kobe... and on the Kobe's front... I don't even know what to say. 

EDIT: I always liked Carlos Boozer, and IMO trading both Brown and Bynum to the Jazz for Boozer would've work for both team... but that was BEFORE the start of last season. Everyone know the Jazz won't trade Boozer after last season. The Lakers' management is always half a step slow!!!


----------



## ibzrg1570

I honestly don't think the Jazz would get much by trading away Boozer even before last season. Kwame is almost worthless except as a backup IMO and Bynum was still very raw before last year. Besides, Boozer has long been predicted to be the next Karl Malone so it was only a matter of time before he lived up to his potential.


----------



## Azyiu

My reasons for that trade proposal are:

a) Boozer's health was a concern before last season, and I bet the Jazz at one time or another thought they made a mistake by signing him.

b) Sure, we all know Brown is a career backup at best, but his contract was going to be up after this season. So, assuming the Jazz thought Boozer's health issues are major concerns, they would like to get under the cap as quickly as they could.

c) Bynum is raw, but he has a ton of upsides, and NBA GMs love upsides and potentials.

All in all, I always try to think of ways to improve the team's over ratings, while keeping both Kobe and Odom as much as I can... IF I were the Lakers' GM.


----------



## ibzrg1570

Off topic: I know some of you guys were interested in playing fantasy NBA but didn't have the time, if you still want to play for shits and giggles with no real time commitments I have a solution for you. I set up a league where you pick a real NBA team (preferably your favorite) and you only get players from that team. You can basically just let it sit there and at the end of the season see how much fantasy value your team has. Just don't pick the Phoenix Suns unless you're an actual fan (Vince is the only one here who can honestly claim to be a real Suns fan). There won't be a draft at all, I'll pick your players for you, so it's even less work on your part. If you want to join: Yahoo League ID#157373, Password: yoyao


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> ^ Dude, I know you love your Bulls and all, and that is cool; but Curry (IMO) isn't all that great of a player! He is only effective around the basket, yet, he does not play D at all. Imagine if you guys still have Curry along side with Big Ben, the lane will be so cogged up and Big Ben can't do his stuff on D. I think you guys are better off without Curry, man. If Thomas develop nicely as expected, and Joe Smith holds his own; I think you guys will or should win the east this year!
> 
> Well... that is assuming you guys don't trade for Kobe... and on the Kobe'sslow!!!



HIs defense was much improved last year with the knicks. He rebounding was too. If we still had curry I don't think ben wallace would be a bull. That's for sure. For one there would be no money to sign him and your right he and curry would not mesh well together. That being said curry's post game is ridiculously good. The bulls could really benefit from that. I don't see tryrus coming along just yet.

As for kobe,
The lakers have asked for loul deng, tryrus thomas, ben gordon, and noah. Pax refuses to give up that much and kobe has said he would not be interested in playing for the bulls if they give up that much. I personally will boycot every single bulls game for as long as kobe is a bull if pax included loul deng in a deal. I trully think deng will be one of the best all around players in the game in a few years. Giving up tryus without seeing his full develpment is stupid too. I can see trading gordon and I have not been a fan of noah ever. HE literally is a second coming of tyson chandler... great just what we need. Another offesivly challenged rebounder/shotblocker. 

bottom line: NO KOBE IN CHICAGO PLEASE!!!!! Pax will be hung if he trades for him. We know what our guys are worth and the lakers are nuts if they think john paxon would give up that much for him. He knows better than anyone that if a trade doesn't make his team better present and future not to do it.


----------



## ibzrg1570

Kobe's good, but not worth that much to a team that is almost there already with its current roster. The Bulls have a better chance with Gordon and Deng staying than they do with Kobe.


----------



## Azyiu

I am with you Mr. Blackcock, the Lakers should just stick with Kobe, period! Besides, Jerry Buss needs to save face by keeping Kobe also. Trading Kobe away would means admitting yet another costly mistake he made in the last few years. Buss always gives people an impression that he does NOT make too many mistakes. It is LA, man, there will always be rumors and dramas! The deal is, I think the Lakers isn't all THAT bad as it is. Sure, they are NO title contenders; but what made them looked so bad the last 3 seasons were mainly injuries to pretty much everyone on the team at different times!


----------



## GH0STrider

Right on man- before odom went down last season that lakers team was what? 13-15 games above .500. That's how they were able to make the playoffs even with the huge colapse at the end of last season.


----------



## The Dark Wolf

Tonight's the night, me boyos! 


San An and Portland on TNT at 8. Followed by the shitty fucking Lakers. Booo.


----------



## Azyiu

Damn right, Lakers against Yao-the-China-man! Kobe is going to take his frustrations off on the poor Rockets.


----------



## The Dark Wolf

I hope Yao takes his frustrations out on Kobe, in the form of a nice big shit on his head.


----------



## GH0STrider

It's a shitty way to open the season. The spurs will murder the blazers. The only way this game would be interesting is if oden was playing and he's not. The new look rockets are what has me going. I'm looking forward to seeing how steve francis and mike james do back in rockets uniforms. But let's face it, this rockets team will pound the lakers into the ground.


----------



## The Dark Wolf

I don't know, neither do I care. I don't follow it as religiously as some of you.

All I know is I enjoy the NBA, and I'm just glad to have basketball back on my TV for the regular season!


----------



## ibzrg1570

I am so going to watch the Lakers-Rockets game, I'm really excited to see how Houston works out the PG situation.


----------



## GH0STrider

The franchise is back baby! 

Seriously though-

Houstons point guards currently on their roster-
Rafer Alston
Steve francis
Mike James
Luther Head
Aaron Brooks

Now that my friends is one crowded backcourt. I think I'm starting Mike James hands down. Although if francis can produce anywhere near the same as he was a few years ago... I think you have to look at francis as more of a 2 guard. He isn't going to run the offense, he is going to want to be the offense. Maybe start him at the 2. Although they do have bonzi wells there too. It's an interesting situation and I look forward to see how adelman handles it tonight.


----------



## Azyiu

I'd say small ball ALL the way, and play 4 guards on the floor with Yao be the PC!  Now that's some creative Don Nelson-que coaching for you!


----------



## GH0STrider

nah, they are pretty big at every other position. Their 2 guard spot is the only position lacking height.

Where the fuck is jeff??? Shouldn't he be in here glowing over the spurs getting their rings tonight?

Wow- alston gets the start?? what the hell. Over james and francis?? 

Azyiu- the crowd actually booed kobe during player introductions.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> Where the fuck is jeff??? Shouldn't he be in here glowing over the spurs getting their rings tonight?



I hate to guess, but something tells me he was at the game... damn!   



GH0STrider said:


> Wow- alston gets the start?? what the hell. Over james and francis??



This might be a good move, actually. With James and Francis off the bench, the Rockets' second unit will have NO problem scoring. It will be a nightmare for their opponents. Really, I don't think it is a bad move.



GH0STrider said:


> Azyiu- the crowd actually booed kobe during player introductions.



You know? If I were at the game, I _might_ boo him as well. While I understand he is frustrated at the management, I do not think he handled the whole thing well at all. Now Kobe basically did nothing but further making things worse.  Who knows? Every game he plays now could be his last in the purple and gold.


----------



## ibzrg1570

OMG did you guys see the Rockets-Lakers game? That was so intense, the last 2 minutes I was going crazy, I'm so happy my man Yao pulled through for me. And Luke Walton scoring on his own basket: priceless.


----------



## Azyiu

Only watched the highlights. (well, I am stuck here in the office ) 

Well, I am not too worry about losing this early in the season, rather I am just not too happy with the way this game was played. Kobe took 32 shots and only making what? Like 13fgs or something? That is not effective basketball. I know Odom is still out and he must take on the scoring. Still, he needs to share the ball with the other 4 guys or they can't win! That said, the Lakers' early schedule doesn't look too encouraging either. @ Phoenix, then play the Jazz, Hornets, and the Spurs in the first 6 games? Oh my...


----------



## The Dark Wolf

Kobe = talented.

Ball hoggery = teh L0ze.


I think there's too much trade hype type shit going on. Kobe was off as fuck on his free throws. He looked like he was... full of energy, but very distracted.


----------



## ibzrg1570

The Dark Wolf said:


> Kobe = talented.
> 
> Ball hoggery = teh L0ze.
> 
> 
> I think there's too much trade hype type shit going on. Kobe was off as fuck on his free throws. He looked like he was... full of energy, but very distracted.


Well you might have noticed his arm was in a sleeve, he's got some sort of wrist injury I think. Until yesterday he was questionable to play in the opener.

I think he looked pretty focused throughout the game, he was just really frustrated with his teammates because whenever he made a play they weren't there to help. Of course ball-hogging is the fundamental source of that problem, but the blame game's a two way street.


----------



## Azyiu

ibzrg1570 said:


> I think he looked pretty focused throughout the game, he was just really frustrated with his teammates because whenever he made a play they weren't there to help. Of course ball-hogging is the fundamental source of that problem, but the blame game's a two way street.



Thanks, Derek, you are absolutely correct!


----------



## GH0STrider

How about adelman? He did not play steve fracis at all. He was suited up and at the end of teh bench. Pretty hard for me to swallow that. Just a year and a half ago this guy was doing 20ppg. He could have really helped in those houston cold spots. PLus I think he would really be great in that run and gun offense the rockets are trying to do now. Mike james looked really good though. ANd tracy caught fire. wow. ANd luke walton.... I guess he wants to be traded too. I didn't know he wanted to be a rocket so bad that he would start scoring for them while still in a lakers jersey.


----------



## ibzrg1570

I think ideally the Rockets should start Mike James and make Francis the primary backup. Alston's a good player, but his shooting is too erratic and he isn't the best role model with his criminal record.


----------



## Azyiu

I never really liked Francis all that much, so I really don't feel bad for him. Then again, the stats said DNP CD next to his name, Mr.Blackcock, it is purely Adelman's decision not to play him. Who knows? Maybe Francis didn't share his In & Out's with Adelman and that pissed him off?


----------



## GH0STrider

Honestly though, Francis is a player that should thrive in Adelman's run and gun system.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> Honestly though, Francis is a player that should thrive in Adelman's run and gun system.



You are right about 4 years ago. I doubt Francis could even run for 8 mins these days. I hope I am wrong, but based on what I saw from the latter part of his Magic dayz and his time in NY, I seriously doubt he could play like he used to anymore.

BTW, just came across to this video (too bored in the office), one of the best dunks of all-time, I know you would love it, Mr. Blackcock. Oh, what game was it in that series? I forgot.


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu- I long for whatever job it is you have that allows you to watch the greatest bull and player the nba has ever seen. Thanks for that.


----------



## Azyiu

^ Hehehe... you will get there... I am just lucky my boss usually does not arrive to the office until lunch time.  That said, I guess we ALL want Jeff's job for sure.  So hey, what game is that in that series?


----------



## GH0STrider

I don't remember. I was pretty young when that game took place. I've seen many of those game but i do not recall of the top of my head.


----------



## Azyiu

^ guess I am too bored  And I went check out which game that was 

It was actually Game 3 of the 1991 playoffs in the first round. YOUR Bulls swept that series 3-0. And ahhhh... I am not sure about you, but I truly miss those 5-game first round format. I think it is more exciting playing a short series. Your thought?


----------



## GH0STrider

I trully enjoy the 7 game first round series. If gives us more basketball for one and it allows fewer upsets. If you get beat 4 times out of 7 I think you are the better team. 3 out of 5? eh... everyteam has bad streches. I don't like seeing to many upsets. It makes for crappy basketball in the later rounds. Take golden state vs. utah last year for example. That series sucked for the most part. Then look at utah vs. san antonio- not a fun series to watch either (unless you name is jeff). I think 7 games is more efficient in making sure the better team advances.


----------



## Azyiu

^ you have a good point, but then again, if you are the higher seeded team (say, #1 or #2); you are supposed to win the first round no ifs, ands, ors, buts. If you are the better team and suddenly suck like the Mavs last year, boo hoo! 

It sucks to be in Hong Kong as an NBA fan, I tell ya!!! We got the Wiz @ Celtics game live, but that was it!!!  Dude, I love KG and all, but it sucks to have just one game on; when you know it is a doubleheaders night in the US.


----------



## GH0STrider

I had 3 games to watch tonight. it was awesome.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> I had 3 games to watch tonight. it was awesome.



Shut up you!  Oh, how about Yi?


----------



## GH0STrider

Fuck yi. He got lucky. Once the bulls get going that shit won't happen again.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> Fuck yi. He got lucky. Once the bulls get going that shit won't happen again.



Sounds like someone doesn't take losing very well.


----------



## GH0STrider

Honestly the slow starts that have plauged the bulls the last 3 seaons are really getting anoying. There are a lot of die hard fans who wait all summer for the season to start and we deserve to see our team play well right out of the gate. There aren't to many new faces on the bulls this year. the core is back and the chemistry should be there. It just seems very disrespectful to us fans to see them halfassing it. All 3 loses were winnable games. It gets old watching them need the first 30 games to start playing championship basketball. Crap like that makes me wish kobe was a bull. Ben gordon has not shot the ball well and turned it over a lot, and ben wallace has just flat out done nothing so far. I know it's 3 games, but it is very annoying. All we read here in chicago is how hard this team prepared for this season and how they are going to win the east, blah, blah, blah. So far I see the same guys making the same mistakes. The lone bright spots are joe smith playing well and tyrus thomas kicking ass.


----------



## zimbloth

What's that sound? Oh, that must be Ray Allen burying yet another 3. Man... what a great time to be a Celtics fan (or Boston fan period).

Misc Thoughts:

- Good to see Peja is back to his old form. Hope he can stay healthy.

- Marvin Williams has looked good so far. I really didn't think he'd be anything special.

- Mike Miller is one of the most underrated players in the league. If he were black he'd be a very popular player.

- Very surprised at the Pacers hot start. Jim O'Brien is not a very good coach IMO though, so I think they'll come down to earth. Plus Jermaine O'Neal is always hurt.

- Toronto is really good. Very impressed.

- James Posey will win the 6th man of the year award.

- Anyone else kind of sad to see what has become of Shaquille O'Neal these days? Seems just like yesterday he was the predominant force in the NBA. Now? He's Brendan Haywood.

- Ben Wallace really sucks. Why Chicago drafted Noah instead of a more talented player I'll never know. Talk about duplication. I really think the Bulls are a decent team at best. They have a bunch of solid players, but just no one you can really count on to carry the team game in and game out. Gordon and Deng are good, but they really dropped by ball by not making better use of the Knicks picks and their trades (or lack their of).


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> I know it's 3 games, but it is very annoying.



I know what you mean, dude. But take comfort in knowing it is a 82-game season, unlike the NFL.  Actually I don't need to cheer you up like this, but hell... YOUR 97 - 98 Bulls started the season 7-7, and ended up winning their 6th ring, so be patient!



zimbloth said:


> Misc Thoughts:
> - Mike Miller is one of the most underrated players in the league. If he were black he'd be a very popular player.



Very true  The Magic were totally stupid in trading him away back in 2002. Even without Grant Hill, they could've created something special with Miller and T-Mac together.




zimbloth said:


> - Toronto is really good. Very impressed.



It seems like you've been living under a rock, bro. 



zimbloth said:


> - James Posey will win the 6th man of the year award.



Yeah, the chances for that to happen would be as high as him stop drunk driving.  



zimbloth said:


> - Anyone else kind of sad to see what has become of Shaquille O'Neal these days? Seems just like yesterday he was the predominant force in the NBA. Now? He's Brendan Haywood.



Dude, again, did you not watch the Wiz @ Celtics Friday night? Sure, the Wiz sucked as a team, but I bet Shaq *WISHES* he *IS* Haywood right around now. That kid suddenly seems very active in defense and good enough on the offensive ends too, ever since he gets some real PT. The last I check, Haywood averages a double-double (13.8 boards per game!) after 3 games!!!


----------



## GH0STrider

zimbloth said:


> -- Very surprised at the Pacers hot start. Jim O'Brien is not a very good coach IMO though, so I think they'll come down to earth. Plus Jermaine O'Neal is always hurt.



Totally agree.




zimbloth said:


> - James Posey will win the 6th man of the year award.



Hah, keep dreaming. Guys who win 6th man awards typically contribute big offensivly. This is a guys who's best scoring average was 13 points as a starter for memphis. It's sad they don't give this award for good defenders nick I know. Maybe they give it to thugs?  



zimbloth said:


> - Anyone else kind of sad to see what has become of Shaquille O'Neal these days? Seems just like yesterday he was the predominant force in the NBA. Now? He's Brendan Haywood.



It's only three games man. Not to mention dwade is out. Wait till wade comes back to fully evaluate him. Wade demands a lot of attention from the defense. Yeah he isn't the shaq we know and love but I bet he is still pretty affective. Brendan Haywood? Not yet.



zimbloth said:


> - Ben Wallace really sucks. Why Chicago drafted Noah instead of a more talented player I'll never know. Talk about duplication. I really think the Bulls are a decent team at best. They have a bunch of solid players, but just no one you can really count on to carry the team game in and game out. Gordon and Deng are good, but they really dropped by ball by not making better use of the Knicks picks and their trades (or lack their of).



Ben hardly sucks. the season is 3 games in. way to early to make that judgement. He is one of the all time great rebounders and defenders. Find me better pics in that draft for those knicks picks. The past two years drafts have been horrible. They addressed needs with thomas. I hate Noah and can't argue there. He is a tyson chandler clone. I was pissed the day pax wasted a top10 pick on another offensivly challenged big man and I'm still pissed today. Our 49th overall pick aron gray looked a million times better than noah in preseason. 

Lets face it boston got lucky with the players they ended up with. You got great talent from teams desperate to ditch them and rebuild. Imo boston robbed both seatle and the wolves blind in those deals. And good for you guys. But until they are in the finals I still think they have a hard road ahead of them. the bulls and pistons aren't going to just lay down for the celtics come playoff time.


----------



## zimbloth

Posey's offensive numbers will be fine. He's going to be playing 25-30 mpg in all likelyhood. I think he has a good shot at winning it. 

Eh, the Cavs made it past the Bulls/Pistons with just one good player. The c's have 3. I'm not worried. Not saying the C's will goto the finals, but if healthy i'm not worried. Their defense also is vastly improved.

Azyiu: I watched the game plenty. Sorry I'm not ready to say Haywood > Shaq in general yet. I just think they're comparable now, which is sad enough. I think Shaq will have an okay year. I clearly said its just sad seeing him not his former dominant self like '92-'04.

I'm not judging after 3 games in regards to Ben Wallace, I didn't think he was very good last year either for the most part. He's just not the same guy he was 3-4 years ago.


----------



## GH0STrider

zimbloth said:


> Posey's offensive numbers will be fine. He's going to be playing 25-30 mpg in all likelyhood. I think he has a good shot at winning it.
> 
> Eh, the Cavs made it past the Bulls/Pistons with just one good player. The c's have 3. I'm not worried. Not saying the C's will goto the finals, but if healthy i'm not worried. Their defense also is vastly improved.
> 
> I'm not judging after 3 games in regards to Ben Wallace, I didn't think he was very good last year either for the most part. He's just not the same guy he was 3-4 years ago.



Posey has no chance at 6th man. None man. 

The cavs did not make it past the bulls. They made it past a detroit team that once again got lazy in the conference finals. 

Ben wasn't the detroit ben last year but to say he wasn't very good is a little intense. He played very well once he got used to the chicago system. He was brought in for defense, rebounding, and shot blocking. He did all 3 very well for us. Keep in mind he is 33 now too. Not 26 or 28. There aren't to many guys who don't slow down at that age. Just watch your boys pierce and allen 2 seasons from now. I would throw garnett in there too but I trully think he will be like mj and dominate till he's 40.  

I do agree the boston d is greatly improved. The real test is to see them play against the bulls, pistons, or cavs and see how well there d and offense holds up against the best defensive units in the conference. I would argue that the best defensive teams in the nba are the bulls and pistons, seeing how they don't like to play defense out west anyhow.


----------



## Azyiu

zimbloth said:


> Azyiu: I watched the game plenty. Sorry I'm not ready to say Haywood > Shaq in general yet. I just think they're comparable now, which is sad enough. I think Shaq will have an okay year. I clearly said its just sad seeing him not his former dominant self like '92-'04.



I know what you mean, but in the first 3 games, Haywood's numbers do look better than Shaq's for sure. Speaking of Shaq, yeah, it is sad, but what goes up must come down. Hakeem, Ewing both went thru what Shaq is going thru right now before they retired. Robinson was lucky to have Duncan on his side, thus making his numbers to look better in general.



GH0STrider said:


> I would argue that the best defensive teams in the nba are the bulls and pistons, seeing how they don't like to play defense out west anyhow.



What?! You heard of a team called the San Antonio Spurs?


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> What?! You heard of a team called the San Antonio Spurs?



True, but that statement was more of a generalization. Besides the celtics have to deal with the pistons and bulls 3 or 4 times during the season. The only see the spurs twice.


----------



## Azyiu

I know it is WAY early, but there are few teams surprised me a little. The Hornets, Clippers and the Hawks are doing pretty well so far. 

When healthy, I KNOW the Hornets ain't bad, and they are showing people what they are capable of with a 4-0 start! Also the Clippers, without Brand and an aging alien-looking creature in Cassell, they also have a 4-0 record thus far. More impressively is the fact that, they won the last two on the road! The Hawks, while 2-2, I think they are doing much better than at any point in the past 2 seasons. Hell, the other night they almost pulled off an upset @ the Pistons, that's pretty amazing. Those kids are actually competiting, good for them. 

I know the Bulls are 0-4 as I type, but am I disappointed or surprised? No sir. They will bounce back, they are too good to sink (and I think Mr.Blackcock would agree). The thing I saw in them is the Kobe thing that is kind of bothering them. Hell, I probably can't concentrate either if people keep saying I would be traded and stuff on a daily basis. 

The Heat are 0-4 entering tonight... I am happy, dude, don't like the Heat.  Then again, it is kind of hard for me to hate them when I really like D-Wade and Shaq... I don't know, I just don't want to see them win... maybe cuz I really don't like Riley.  That's all, peace out.


----------



## GH0STrider

I'm really pushing for the hornets. Byron scott was a great player and is a great coach. Cp3 is awesome, tyson chandler is still my boy, david west might be the most underrated pf in the nba, and peja... Wow! 10 3's in a game. He's looking to revive his career finally. the bulls always start slow. It pisses everyone here in chicago including myself off. But they do always bounce back. Wallace is clearly hurt and needs to sit out a few games till that ankle is better. Their offense is the problem right now, the d is there. They need to get in sync fast.


----------



## Azyiu

This story on ESPN.com does NOT exaggerate the hype ESPN - Yao vs. Yi likely to dwarf even Super Bowl ratings - NBA 

There is just a buzz about this Bucks @ Rockets game tomorrow here in Hong Kong. This is going to be the most hyped regular season game that might mean nothing since Shaq vs. Yao back in the 02 - 03 season.

@ Mr.Blackcock

Off topic, dude. So you still play the 2K7 or have you bought the 2K8 yet? I haven't bought the 2K8 for the PS3 yet, since I just started the playoffs. Man, I don't know about you, but I noticed the AI in 2K7 is extremely stupid. Classic example, I am in the first round against the Spurs. Ginobili was out in both game 1 and 2 due to injury, and Brent Barry played in his place. And for the first time in like ever, I actually have troubles stopping him!!! And going into game 3 the series is tied at 1-1 (I barely beat them in game 2). 

I was expecting some real competition in both game 3 & 4, especially when Ginobili is back. Guess what? I barely have to guard him at all, and in game 4 he took a grand total of 2 shots and making just one. I am like WTF? Stupid computer, put Barry in, I am bored here!!! 

Oh, and for 2 "seasons" in a row, I also noticed my players tend to get tired much easier and sooner during the playoffs. Did you notice that in 2K7 as well?


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> @ Mr.Blackcock
> 
> Off topic, dude. So you still play the 2K7 or have you bought the 2K8 yet? I haven't bought the 2K8 for the PS3 yet, since I just started the playoffs. Man, I don't know about you, but I noticed the AI in 2K7 is extremely stupid. Classic example, I am in the first round against the Spurs. Ginobili was out in both game 1 and 2 due to injury, and Brent Barry played in his place. And for the first time in like ever, I actually have troubles stopping him!!! And going into game 3 the series is tied at 1-1 (I barely beat them in game 2).
> 
> I was expecting some real competition in both game 3 & 4, especially when Ginobili is back. Guess what? I barely have to guard him at all, and in game 4 he took a grand total of 2 shots and making just one. I am like WTF? Stupid computer, put Barry in, I am bored here!!!
> 
> Oh, and for 2 "seasons" in a row, I also noticed my players tend to get tired much easier and sooner during the playoffs. Did you notice that in 2K7 as well?



Fuck Yi. That is all.

I actually play 2k8 on ps2 dude. The a.i is greatly improved. its seriously an outstanding game even on ps2. I bet it kills on ps3. I would definatly run out and get it. its only 30 bucks for ps2 man. best bball game yet.


----------



## zimbloth

NBA 2k8 on XB360 is brilliant. Way better than 2k7.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> Fuck Yi. That is all.
> 
> I actually play 2k8 on ps2 dude. The a.i is greatly improved. its seriously an outstanding game even on ps2. I bet it kills on ps3. I would definatly run out and get it. its only 30 bucks for ps2 man. best bball game yet.



Yeah, I don't expect that Bucks @ Rockets game to be too exciting, to tell you the truth. For one thing, I don't see Yao guarding Yi, if at all. If I have to guess, the only interesting match up would be T-Mac vs. Redd.

About 2K8, yeah, I am actually looking forward to playing it too. But that's just me, I want to finish my current playoffs run before getting it. I just know if I have it now, I won't even touch 2K7 at all.  Yeah, in about a week or so, my 2K7 will turn into a dust collector.


----------



## GH0STrider

That's the point of getting the new game though man. I pretty much play 2k into the ground and when the new one comes out then last years collects dust. I would sell them to a game store but I would probably only get a buck or 2 at best. Not really worth me driving to the store in the first place.


----------



## GH0STrider

How 'bout marbury? Where does he think he is going to go and return to his all-star form? No one is going to sign someone bitching about playing time and has diminishing skills.


----------



## Azyiu

My thought exactly.  What pissed me off the most is he said he cannot be a "effective" player if he is not starting. That is a total BS in my book. When you are making close to $21M per year playing ball, you g-damn well prepared for any situation, starting or not. It is bitches like Marbury that give the L a bad name.  

Off topic:

Yo, Mr.Blackcock, I heard Yi is not in 2K8 for the PS2. That's weird, since he is in the 360 version... well, I still haven't got my copy for the PS3 yet, but I kind of hope he IS in that version. Anyhoo, how's your association doing in 2K8? What are some of the differences in this one, dude?


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> My thought exactly.  What pissed me off the most is he said he cannot be a "effective" player if he is not starting. That is a total BS in my book. When you are making close to $21M per year playing ball, you g-damn well prepared for any situation, starting or not. It is bitches like Marbury that give the L a bad name.
> 
> Off topic:
> 
> Yo, Mr.Blackcock, I heard Yi is not in 2K8 for the PS2. That's weird, since he is in the 360 version... well, I still haven't got my copy for the PS3 yet, but I kind of hope he IS in that version. Anyhoo, how's your association doing in 2K8? What are some of the differences in this one, dude?



Marbury isn't really an effective player period. Every team he has played for has dramtically improved once he was traded. That is proof. I bet the knicks turn into a 50 win team once that jackass leaves. He doesn't even have passion for the nba anymore, I remember reading that he wanted to play for italy once his contact is up. He will be 32 then. That is pretty shitty. At 32 he should have a few good years left in him and should be fighting for a ring somewhere. The guy is an overpaid jerkoff. It's fucking sad. I would give anything to have the talent he has. More so I would give anything to play in the nba. Let alone be an allstar and always start. 

as for 2k8- The a.i is greatly improved for the ps2. The reason yi is not in the game is because 2k sports has a deadline for the rosters and players. Since yi held out for so long they didn't know wether he would be in the nba or go back to china. Even though the bucks would have his rights I think because he would go play for china that 2ksports would not have the right to put him in the game. As for 360 having him- keep in mind they put a lot more work into the new generation game systems. the ps2 version is a like a moderatly updated 2k7. There announcers have some new things to say, the a.i is improved, the rosters are accurate for the most part, the graphics are improved, jerseys are updated. (except toronto! They still have the purple in the jersey! wtf!), ect. The next generation systems supposivly have all the allstar weekend activites- all the ps2 has is the all star game itself. 

as for my association- 
I started out as the cavs. i went 10-0 and got bored.  So i quit and picked up as the 76ers. They were 3-13 when I got to them. I went 12-1 to catch the 8th seed in the playoffs. ( I only play 29 game seasons, hey it's all about the playoffs anyway!) I am going against the top seeded knicks. In game one i beat the hell out of them. 114-81. I play on the level right below hall of fame. I think it is time to up it. 

All in all - I bet the next generation is much more fun and accurate. but for 30 bucks it is well worth it for ps2. probably the best 30 bucks I have spent this year. I am poor though and haven't bought much.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> Marbury isn't really an effective player period... I remember reading that he wanted to play for italy once his contact is up. He will be 32 then. That is pretty shitty. At 32 he should have a few good years left in him and should be fighting for a ring somewhere. The guy is an overpaid jerkoff....



You spoke the truth, brotha!   I never liked the guy, even when I still lived in AZ and attained Suns games regularly back then. Back on opening night 2003, the Suns gave away these T-shirt with players' number and name on the back. They gave me a #3 Marbury T-shirt, and I immediately asked a guy to trade his #31 Marion with me... that tells you how much I like him, man.  

If he wants to play in Europe and enjoy life after the NBA, that's cool and I respect his decision. But the truth is, you HAVE to be an idiot to say it out loud to the media when you are still under contract. I ain't no ball playa, but at least I knew that is some stupid shit to say. 



GH0STrider said:


> as for 2k8- The a.i is greatly improved for the ps2.



That is all I needed to hear.   



GH0STrider said:


> as for my association-
> I started out as the cavs. i went 10-0 and got bored.  So i quit and picked up as the 76ers. They were 3-13 when I got to them. I went 12-1 to catch the 8th seed in the playoffs. ( I only play 29 game seasons, hey it's all about the playoffs anyway!) I am going against the top seeded knicks. In game one i beat the hell out of them. 114-81. I play on the level right below hall of fame. I think it is time to up it.
> 
> All in all - I bet the next generation is much more fun and accurate. but for 30 bucks it is well worth it for ps2. probably the best 30 bucks I have spent this year. I am poor though and haven't bought much.



What?! No Bulls for you? What's up, dude?   Well, actually for me, I am still think who I should be playing as. It will be either the Lakers, the Suns or the Magic. No way in hell I am ever gonna play as the Knicks!!!  BTW, you are a wuss, dude. I always start off on the HOF level no matter what.  I remember when I first got the 2K7 and regularly got beaten by 50 pts or so, but I never backed off.  NOW I am regularly beating them Spurs by 50 pts!!!


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> What?! No Bulls for you? What's up, dude?   Well, actually for me, I am still think who I should be playing as. It will be either the Lakers, the Suns or the Magic. No way in hell I am ever gonna play as the Knicks!!!  BTW, you are a wuss, dude. I always start off on the HOF level no matter what.  I remember when I first got the 2K7 and regularly got beaten by 50 pts or so, but I never backed off.  NOW I am regularly beating them Spurs by 50 pts!!!



I worked my way up from the easiest level. I'm going up to hof now. I always play as the bulls, I wanted a different challange. I know the team so well it's not funny. Plus I wanted to have a post presence.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> I worked my way up from the easiest level. I'm going up to hof now. I always play as the bulls, I wanted a different challange. I know the team so well it's not funny. Plus I wanted to have a post presence.



Sure, that sounds fair enough.

Hey, I read something on Hoopshype.com about the Marbury thing, dude. It said punches were actually thrown on the flight to Phoenix, after Marbury got words he might not be starting and all... wow!


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> Sure, that sounds fair enough.
> 
> Hey, I read something on Hoopshype.com about the Marbury thing, dude. It said punches were actually thrown on the flight to Phoenix, after Marbury got words he might not be starting and all... wow!



I read that too. I think that's fucking hilarious. haha. I've never seen such a team cancer like marbury. He literally has never done good for any team. How many years in the L and 2 playoff victories total. sad. 22 million my ass


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> I've never seen such a team cancer like marbury.



Suddenly Artest looks like a model citizen... oh wait, he just returned from a 7-game suspension tonight, no wonder I haven't heard him getting into a new touble thus far.  Well, he too will find his way into one sooner than later...


----------



## GH0STrider

eh...l give artest some credit at least on the court. His teams are generally pretty good. Not to mention he is an outstanding all around player.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> eh...l give artest some credit at least on the court. His teams are generally pretty good. Not to mention he is an outstanding all around player.



Well.... you somehow sounded like a delusional GM.  

Hey, T-Mac got hurt tonight... ouch!

Speaking of T-Mac, there was this post on the PS3 2K8 forum. Some idiot started a thread about who's better between T-Mac and Vince Carter.  Is Carter even in the same league as T-Mac? Come on...


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> Well.... you somehow sounded like a delusional GM.
> 
> Hey, T-Mac got hurt tonight... ouch!
> 
> Speaking of T-Mac, there was this post on the PS3 2K8 forum. Some idiot started a thread about who's better between T-Mac and Vince Carter.  Is Carter even in the same league as T-Mac? Come on...



C'mon man- Hate what he does off the court all you want. But Artest is one hell of a player. 

You gotta take those gamefaqs threads with a grain of salt. remember it's usually a 13 or 14 year old making that shit. Carter was better than t-mac easily 4 or 5 years ago. But today t-mac is by far the better player. T-mac is much more rounded. He scores, rebounds, gets steals, dimes, ect. Carter is pretty much just a damn good scorer.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> You gotta take those gamefaqs threads with a grain of salt. remember it's usually a 13 or 14 year old making that shit.



I am aware of that, but I just find that stuff funny sometimes.  Like this kid making this thread that suggests, would it be a good idea if there is another $100 price drop on the PS3 without the Blu-ray player...   My first reaction, so are many other people's, was WTF? PS3 games run on Blu-ray format, you idiot!  Besides, there is already a SONY console without the Blu-ray player, and it is called the PS2.  Man, I see a sad future in those kids...


----------



## GH0STrider

eh... they're kids. What do they know?


----------



## ibzrg1570

Knicks could deal Marbury to Kings or Blazers - Rumors - NBA - Yahoo! Sports

I sincerely hope this is just a rumor and nothing more. This would seal the coffin of my love for the Kings.


----------



## Azyiu

The only positive I see out of Marbury is his contract, which will be up after next season. 

By the way, shall we say Shaq is officially done? He looks like he has troubles just running up the court. 

EDIT: Oh, it will be a very strange game for alot of guys on Sunday when the Bulls are @ the Lakers...


----------



## GH0STrider

Shaq is getting on track. he's good for 17-18 points and maybe 7 or 8 boards and a block a game still. That is still damn good compared to most centers in the nba.


----------



## ibzrg1570

I personally think Shaq should have retired already. Not just because he is my most hated player in the NBA, but also if he wants to be remembered as the great player he was in his prime he shouldn't be playing now. The Heat are going to need a little time to recharge and if he sticks around too long he's just wasting his time. They're not going to win another championship anytime soon. He should just follow Tiki Barber's example (albeit he's not quite at the same athletic level as Tiki was when he retired).


----------



## GH0STrider

ibzrg1570 said:


> I personally think Shaq should have retired already. Not just because he is my most hated player in the NBA, but also if he wants to be remembered as the great player he was in his prime he shouldn't be playing now. The Heat are going to need a little time to recharge and if he sticks around too long he's just wasting his time. They're not going to win another championship anytime soon. He should just follow Tiki Barber's example (albeit he's not quite at the same athletic level as Tiki was when he retired).



Why you would hate shaq is beyond me. He is trully one of the good guys in the nba and still has a lot to offer. It's flat out ignorant to fault him for not being as good as he was in his prime at 35 years old. Every player slows down. Hakeem, Ewing, Barkely, ect. Just 2 years ago he was a 20 and 10 player winning a championship and a second runner up to the mvp. The only reason people such as yourself are faulting him is because of the heat's slow start. If they were 10-0 and he was averaging 17 and 9 or whatever it is he is averaging no one would be saying shit. If you want to fault someone- blame Pat Riley. Not only has he let go of the key pieces that made this heat team so great(eddie jones, damon jones, walker, posey, kapono,ect.) but he did a half assed job of replacing the role players he lost. Smush parker? Ricky Davis(nba cancer)?, a 36 year old penny haraway? The reason shaq looks so bad is because other teams don't have to worry about the rest of the team cause they all suck and are no threat whatsoever. They can just beat up on shaq. I'm not saying this team will win another tittle, but look for them and shaq to improve greatly now that d-wade is back. He is an actual threat and with the defense having to primarily focus on him it will open things up for shaq.

Also... The only person in Miami who should have hung it up is pat riley. He put together a shit team, and then bad mouthed them like it was their fault. He let great talent and role players walk out of miami without any compensation. He is a stubborn coach who needs to let these guys play they way they are capable of playing. period.

They need a real point guard. jason williams is an overrated, injury prone, overpaid player. Might I suggest a return to sac-town for bibby? I bet if the heat through in draft picks they could make that happen. It's more than the cavs could offer.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> If you want to fault someone- blame Pat Riley. Not only has he let go of the key pieces that made this heat team so great(eddie jones, damon jones, walker, posey, kapono,ect.) but he did a half assed job of replacing the role players he lost. Smush parker? Ricky Davis(nba cancer)?, a 36 year old penny haraway?



Exactly  I don't doubt Riley as a coach, even though I never enjoyed his style of coaching, stretagies and all; but he is a terrible team Prez! To me, he is as good a GM as Rick Patino (who ran, or rather ruinned the Celtics back in the late 90's). The only difference is Riley have won championships and some people are stupid enough to keep buying into his BS.  

On the flip side, Shaq (so is the ownership group) is also part of the problem IMHO. At 35, he still demanded and received a 2-year extension with the max money allowed. Ok, problem is, the Heat are now stuck with him whether he performs or not with absolutely *NO* cap flexibility.   Wade will be a FA in the summer of 2010, and you think he would want to stick around to rebuild? Good luck. Don't forget at least both the Lakers and the Knicks are going to have some money to burn by 2010 too, so watch out.

See, this is one thing I admire Duncan alot. The Spurs actually offered him a 2-year extension with the max money allowed. Instead of signing it and laughing all the way to the bank like Shaq, he actually turned them down and asked for *less* money. The logic here is, now the Spurs actually still have some money to spend on potential decent FAs in 2008, 2009. Duncan is truly all about winning, and he is serious about keeping the team competitive.  

Oh by the way, how about them Magic? Man, I wouldn't say they are good, in fact, they are still pretty immature and raw; but they are one team got me excited about the east again!


----------



## GH0STrider

The difference is duncan is not labeled as the most dominant center in nba history as shaq is. I would wait to compare the two till we see how duncan is playing at the age of 35. At 31 his numbers this year are very close to shaq's last season. Granted the season is young... Just something to think about.

And I wouldn't get so hyped about the magic yet. They have started hot and fizzled the past few seasons. When it is all cut and dry I expect the bulls, pistons, and celtics to be above them in the standings. the southeast division might be their's for the taking however. Allthough the bobcats might make it interesting. IF the collapse as bad as they have the past few seasons the heat or wizards will make it competitive too. As far as I'm concerned every team but the hawks have a shot at that division tittle and homecourt in the first round.


----------



## Azyiu

Sure, Duncan is no Shaq, but the fact is great numbers don't mean anything if you don't win. The original point we have here is winning games. I think it goes both ways in basketball. See, Duncan don't necessarily need to post great numbers to win games, but Shaq *MUST* post good numbers just to give the Heat a chance in winning. Things are only going to get tougher for him at his age now.

About the Magic, yeah, you are right, they have all the potentials, yet they also have all the potentials to screw it all up for themselves too.  One thing I still cannot figure out is, why did they overpaid Lewis by over $50M when they didn't really have to? They could've signed Lewis for around $56M over 5 years, keep either or even both Grant Hill and Darko. Can you imagine this team WITH Hill and Darko coming off the bench? 

Slightly off topic. When it comes to stupid signings or trades, can you imagine what was the initial phone call between GMs was like? I bet it is a funny conversation... for example, when the Magic called the Rockets back in 2004 about trading T-Mac for Francis... I bet the Rockets' management was like, WTF? You sure you ain't drunk? No, really, you sure you ain't fucking with us?  

P.S. Hey, I am willing to trade my PS3 for a PSOne plus two Sega Genesis just to make the price tag match.


----------



## GH0STrider

Yeah but the difference is simple. The spurs have been full force this season. The heat started out without dwayne wade. The heat with dwade vs. the heat minus dwade is a HUGE difference. Shaq needs to play at least 60 games this season and average at least 17 and 8 for the heat to be successful. You are more than right when you say it all comes down to winning. But the spurs have pop running the show and pop is totally in sync with his team. Riley is a joke and his stone aged coaching method needs to be rid of in miami. This is probably the only instance ever that I could say a team would be better off without pat riley. Hmmm... to bad stan van gundy isn't on the payroll anymore. I maintain that the heat's 2006 championship was a testament to just how fucking good dwayne wade is not how great pat riley is. He literally outplayed the dallas mavericks himself. Riley did nothing stan van gundy didn't. 

as for the magic- Grant Hill would not have stayed no matter what dollar amount got put in his face. His he hands down the best damn player to never make it past the first round. He wanted to win and with the suns he has a damn good chance to do a lot more than just win a playoff series. Darko is going to go down as one of the all time busts in the nba. While I still think he can be a solid nba player he is more worthy of a mid to late first round pick, not 2nd overall. 

That trade for mcgrady- houston gets mcgrady, juwan howard, tyron lue, reece gains. the magic get- steve francis, cutino mobley, kelvin cato. I mean shit even today that trade looks fuckin' bad for the magic. I don't know what else to say. I mean this was when francis was in his prime and shit that trade sucks for the magic. To their credit they did win 11 more games in francis' first season.


----------



## ibzrg1570

GH0STrider said:


> Why you would hate shaq is beyond me. He is trully one of the good guys in the nba and still has a lot to offer. It's flat out ignorant to fault him for not being as good as he was in his prime at 35 years old. Every player slows down. Hakeem, Ewing, Barkely, ect. Just 2 years ago he was a 20 and 10 player winning a championship and a second runner up to the mvp. The only reason people such as yourself are faulting him is because of the heat's slow start. If they were 10-0 and he was averaging 17 and 9 or whatever it is he is averaging no one would be saying shit. If you want to fault someone- blame Pat Riley. Not only has he let go of the key pieces that made this heat team so great(eddie jones, damon jones, walker, posey, kapono,ect.) but he did a half assed job of replacing the role players he lost. Smush parker? Ricky Davis(nba cancer)?, a 36 year old penny haraway? The reason shaq looks so bad is because other teams don't have to worry about the rest of the team cause they all suck and are no threat whatsoever. They can just beat up on shaq. I'm not saying this team will win another tittle, but look for them and shaq to improve greatly now that d-wade is back. He is an actual threat and with the defense having to primarily focus on him it will open things up for shaq.
> 
> Also... The only person in Miami who should have hung it up is pat riley. He put together a shit team, and then bad mouthed them like it was their fault. He let great talent and role players walk out of miami without any compensation. He is a stubborn coach who needs to let these guys play they way they are capable of playing. period.
> 
> They need a real point guard. jason williams is an overrated, injury prone, overpaid player. Might I suggest a return to sac-town for bibby? I bet if the heat through in draft picks they could make that happen. It's more than the cavs could offer.


I never said that I hated Shaq because of his reduced performance. Putting words in my mouth is pretty ignorant too considering I never shared that aspect of my opinion. I hate him because of the racist comments he made about Yao Ming back in his rookie year.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> I maintain that the heat's 2006 championship was a testament to just how fucking good dwayne wade is not how great pat riley is. He literally outplayed the dallas mavericks himself. Riley did nothing stan van gundy didn't.



You said the truth, brotha!  



GH0STrider said:


> as for the magic - Darko is going to go down as one of the all time busts in the nba. While I still think he can be a solid nba player he is more worthy of a mid to late first round pick, not 2nd overall.



I think you or many other people won't be as critical if he was drafted in the teens of that draft... then again, Larry Brown never gave this guy ANY fair shot to develop at all.  



ibzrg1570 said:


> I hate him because of the racist comments he made about Yao Ming back in his rookie year.



Oh, come on, give me a break, Derek. You truly and honestly think what Shaq said was racist? The guy was just trying to be funny but failed that time. Have you really heard any *REAL* racist thing in your life?


----------



## GH0STrider

ibzrg1570 said:


> I never said that I hated Shaq because of his reduced performance. Putting words in my mouth is pretty ignorant too considering I never shared that aspect of my opinion. I hate him because of the racist comments he made about Yao Ming back in his rookie year.




I never put words in your mouth. And maybe you should look up the word ignorant too cause you completly used it out of context there. You came in here and said you hate shaq for no reason. All I did was tell you why that was stupid and the elaborated why I disliked everyone giving shaq so much of the blame. I never gave a reason why you hated shaq. Not once.



Azyiu said:


> I think you or many other people won't be as critical if he was drafted in the teens of that draft... then again, Larry Brown never gave this guy ANY fair shot to develop at all.



No but Brian Hill gave him plenty of opportunities to prove himself. Like I said had he been a mid to low level 1st round pick I wouldn't be so critical. 




Azyiu said:


> Oh, come on, give me a break, Derek. You truly and honestly think what Shaq said was racist? The guy was just trying to be funny but failed that time. Have you really heard any *REAL* racist thing in your life?



Exactly. Talk about ignorance. That is just Shaq's personality. He was joking. If your going to hate someone get a real reason. You just sound like your looking for a reason to dislike him.


----------



## ibzrg1570

Azyiu said:


> Oh, come on, give me a break, Derek. You truly and honestly think what Shaq said was racist? The guy was just trying to be funny but failed that time. Have you really heard any *REAL* racist thing in your life?


Sadly, yes I have experienced racism in my life. I don't find "jokes" that relate to race funny and it was extremely unprofessional of Shaq to make those comments in the first place.



GH0STrider said:


> I never put words in your mouth. And maybe you should look up the word ignorant too cause you completly used it out of context there. You came in here and said you hate shaq for no reason. All I did was tell you why that was stupid and the elaborated why I disliked everyone giving shaq so much of the blame. I never gave a reason why you hated shaq. Not once.


*ig·no·rant* 
adj.
Lacking education or knowledge.
Showing or arising from a lack of education or knowledge: _an ignorant mistake._
Unaware or uninformed.
I would say you were very uninformed of my opinion and showed it by directly addressing me and following with a blanket statement about ignorant people. If that's not putting words in my mouth then you should at least be more careful of what comes out of yours. Besides, why would I say I hated Shaq if I didn't have a reason? I simply didn't want to bring my personal opinion on him into a discussion in which my view of him as a person has nothing to do with his value as a player in the NBA.




GH0STrider said:


> Exactly. Talk about ignorance. That is just Shaq's personality. He was joking. If your going to hate someone get a real reason. You just sound like your looking for a reason to dislike him.


I think I have the right to hate someone for being a jerk. Why else would I hate someone? Personality my ass.


----------



## Azyiu

ibzrg1570 said:


> I don't find "jokes" that relate to race funny and it was extremely unprofessional of Shaq to make those comments in the first place.



Ok, dude, could you like quote exactly what Shaq said, man? I mean, yes, he was mocking Yao by pretending to be speaking in Chinese to him. And, he also did this bad voice-over acting thing like you see in bad Chinese movies dubbed in English and all. Well, I didn't see a big deal in that, man. He never said anything like go back to China and/or there is no room for you China-man in the NBA and such. If Shaq was such a REAL racist, he would have and could have just commit a hard foul on Yao everytime they play each other, and make sure Yao knows he doesn't like him and stuff. No, Shaq never did that at all.

Along the same line, what about Barkley? You hate him too? He was making FUN of every single mis-step Yao made in the first 2 months of his rookie season. Hell, he even said Yao could never score 19 pts in a game, and made a bet with Kenny "The Jet" Smith, you remember that? 

Still, I see no racist thing in either of their comments. Hell, they even mock guys like Shawn Bradley, and the FAT Shawn Kamp too. So does it mean everytime you hear someone is making fun of another person / player is considered a racist in your book?  Dude, seriously, take it easy.

*EDIT:* The Lakers traded Brian Cook and Maurice Evans to the Magic for Trevor Ariza. I love this trade, and it is a good trade for both teams IMHO. The Lakers got an athletic defender in Ariza, while the Magic got helps for the SG and PF spots. Cook would immediately solve the Magic's bigman rotation problem, and better yet, he has got 3-pt range! Now the Magic suddenly got more fire power without losing much, while the Lakers finally got someone who can play D besides Kobe.


----------



## GH0STrider

ibzrg1570 said:


> *ig·no·rant*
> adj.
> Lacking education or knowledge.
> Showing or arising from a lack of education or knowledge: _an ignorant mistake._
> Unaware or uninformed.
> I would say you were very uninformed of my opinion and showed it by directly addressing me and following with a blanket statement about ignorant people. If that's not putting words in my mouth then you should at least be more careful of what comes out of yours. Besides, why would I say I hated Shaq if I didn't have a reason? I simply didn't want to bring my personal opinion on him into a discussion in which my view of him as a person has nothing to do with his value as a player in the NBA.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have the right to hate someone for being a jerk. Why else would I hate someone? Personality my ass.




Congrats on looking up the word, the next step is to use it correctly. I never put words in your mouth. My rant had little to do with you and more so with all the people coming down on shaq. If you can't comprehend what you are reading then don't bother responding. You came on here and said you hate someone without stating why. No one put words in your mouth but you. If you want to come off as some 14 year old prick hating people for no reason I suggest you take your nba discussion over to the gamefaqs boards. They will love you there. They also don't comprehend what they read and then try and make it look like someone said something bad about them when in fact it had nothing to do with them. 

further more- hating someone cause you don't get there sense of humor is just about the stupidest shit I have ever heard. talk about ignorant... Shaq was joking around. In case you haven't figured out by now that is kinda what he is known for.



Azyiu said:


> *EDIT:* the Lakers finally got someone who can play D besides Kobe.



What? DO you live in a lamar odomless world?  

I don't see that trade really helping that much. Cook is probably the best of the 3. You say he can shoot 3's- true. But how will that really help when is averaging 2 points a game?  I know, I know, he will get more playing time in orlando. WE shall see. I think the lakers made a bad trade here.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> I think the lakers made a bad trade here.



Like you said, we shall see what happen next. Ariza didn't get much PT in NY or Orlando either, but based on the limited minutes he got with the Magic last season, he is a decent defender who can score some. One thing is for sure, he is at least athletic and the Lakers need that.


----------



## ibzrg1570

Azyiu said:


> Ok, dude, could you like quote exactly what Shaq said, man? I mean, yes, he was mocking Yao by pretending to be speaking in Chinese to him. And, he also did this bad voice-over acting thing like you see in bad Chinese movies dubbed in English and all. Well, I didn't see a big deal in that, man. He never said anything like go back to China and/or there is no room for you China-man in the NBA and such. If Shaq was such a REAL racist, he would have and could have just commit a hard foul on Yao everytime they play each other, and make sure Yao knows he doesn't like him and stuff. No, Shaq never did that at all.
> 
> Along the same line, what about Barkley? You hate him too? He was making FUN of every single mis-step Yao made in the first 2 months of his rookie season. Hell, he even said Yao could never score 19 pts in a game, and made a bet with Kenny "The Jet" Smith, you remember that?
> 
> Still, I see no racist thing in either of their comments. Hell, they even mock guys like Shawn Bradley, and the FAT Shawn Kamp too. So does it mean everytime you hear someone is making fun of another person / player is considered a racist in your book?  Dude, seriously, take it easy.


I don't consider Shaq a racist based on this one incident, I simply said his comment is racist. You might not think it's so, but when you've been on the receiving end of similar comments from people who really are it doesn't sit so well in your stomach. From what you guys have been saying I don't think you know what that feels like. So please stop acting like you understand.



GH0STrider said:


> Congrats on looking up the word, the next step is to use it correctly. I never put words in your mouth. My rant had little to do with you and more so with all the people coming down on shaq. If you can't comprehend what you are reading then don't bother responding. You came on here and said you hate someone without stating why. No one put words in your mouth but you. If you want to come off as some 14 year old prick hating people for no reason I suggest you take your nba discussion over to the gamefaqs boards. They will love you there. They also don't comprehend what they read and then try and make it look like someone said something bad about them when in fact it had nothing to do with them.
> 
> further more- hating someone cause you don't get there sense of humor is just about the stupidest shit I have ever heard. talk about ignorant... Shaq was joking around. In case you haven't figured out by now that is kinda what he is known for.


I don't think you get it. First you tell me that people who fault Shaq for being old are ignorant. Then you go on to say "The only reason people *such as yourself* are faulting him is because of the heat's slow start." Did I ever fault him for being past his prime? I simply stated facts.

Anyways, enough of this conversation, I think we all took it too far. No hard feelings. And on a lighter note, my cousin's boyfriend got me tickets to the Warriors-Rockets game next Thursday! I'm so pumped for this, never been to an NBA game before. Heck, I haven't even had time to watch a game since the season opener.


----------



## Azyiu

ibzrg1570 said:


> I don't consider Shaq a racist based on this one incident, I simply said his comment is racist. You might not think it's so, but when you've been on the receiving end of similar comments from people who really are it doesn't sit so well in your stomach. From what you guys have been saying I don't think you know what that feels like. So please stop acting like you understand.



Oh, you are so wrong there, buddy. How about the following incidents I encounted?

- My first week in the US years ago, I was just trying to grab a burger at Wendy's... while waiting in line there was this drunk white guy came at me and started yelling something like, go back to Korea or Vietnam you damn bastard... blah blah blah...

- Freshman year in college, IN the classroom, no less; this fucker (guess he didn't get what he wanted the night before) stirred shit up and wanted to start a fight by calling me names, including Chinese Pig, commie coward and all...

- Still in college, some friends and I were visiting Branson, Missouri. There were these two big white guys trying to get in to this outlet place at the same time as we were leaving. Not sure what they were fucking thinking, they simply pushed me away and said:"Make way, little man..." and you knew they ain't kidding with you!  

- Oh, and how about this? I was dating this chick (white chick) after I got my first job. Things went pretty well for us at first, but as soon as her parents found out I ain't white; they literally made her pick either them or me... they even made some racial comments during the few months things were dragging along. 

Yeah, I am not bragging, if you want I can tell you some more stories and some more hardcore shit! But do I hate white people or Americans in general? Hell no, those fucked with me are rednecks!  And do I get all bend out of shape when someone call me China-man? Fuck no, you are old enough to tell who is playing with you or not. 

My message here is, don't get too sensitive over things you heard. Sometimes people don't mean what they say, and I am sure you are old enough to tell the wrong from right. Peace!


----------



## GH0STrider

ibzrg1570 said:


> I don't think you get it. First you tell me that people who fault Shaq for being old are ignorant. Then you go on to say "The only reason people *such as yourself* are faulting him is because of the heat's slow start." Did I ever fault him for being past his prime? I simply stated facts.
> 
> Anyways, enough of this conversation, I think we all took it too far. No hard feelings. And on a lighter note, my cousin's boyfriend got me tickets to the Warriors-Rockets game next Thursday! I'm so pumped for this, never been to an NBA game before. Heck, I haven't even had time to watch a game since the season opener.



Dude, can you fucking read or for that matter comprehend anything that you do read? Where did I ever fault shaq? NO Where. I faulted others for blaming him for his and the heat's crappy start. I jumped on you for initially saying you hate them man and not stating a reason. I never made a generalization that people who hate him are ignorant. I said you are ignorant for what you alone said. wow, fucking wow.


----------



## Azyiu

I want to talk B-ball again, shall we? So what do you guys think about those rookies thus far?

Before the season started, everyone was so hot on Durant, but after 12-13 games, I am beginning to think either Scola or even Yi is playing better.

See, the biggest thing about Durant is that he is not even taking quality shots, and be effective with his shots at all. He is averaging 17 plus shots a game, but shoots only 37%!!! That is not good.

On the other hand, Yi takes only 9 shots a game and averages over 9 ppg. And, surprisingly, in most cases he actually does wait for a good shot before taking one. Ok, I am not completely sold on him yet, but I like what I see so far.

Scola is another rookie I like. That guy can simply play, period! Sure, the Rockets look pretty dead the last few games, losing to the Lakers, Spurs, Suns and Mavs... but Scola has been pretty much the only guy playing great in those games. I watched both the Spurs and Suns games. Neither teams got no answer for that guy. Give him another year, he will develop into a VERY dependable #3 option for the Rockets.

What about Horford? Ok, I admit I only saw his highlights, but numbers don't lie. That guy is averaging 9ppg and just over 10 rpg. That is pretty good, even on a bad team!


----------



## GH0STrider

Meh...Scola doesn't really impress me. 6ppgs and 4 boards in 20 minutes. So far he looks like a solid nba player, but nothing great yet. Yi does take smart shots, but keep in mind he played pro ball prior to the nba. Durrant is a legit rookie. He has much to learn about the pro game. While I will agree that 37 percent shooting is god awful though he is averaging 19 ppg. Horford is the one who is really impressing me. 9ppg 10 boards, 1.5 blocks, 48 percent fg's. He looks good.


----------



## ibzrg1570

GH0STrider said:


> Dude, can you fucking read or for that matter comprehend anything that you do read? Where did I ever fault shaq? NO Where. I faulted others for blaming him for his and the heat's crappy start. I jumped on you for initially saying you hate them man and not stating a reason. I never made a generalization that people who hate him are ignorant. I said you are ignorant for what you alone said. wow, fucking wow.


Reread my post. You said *I* faulted Shaq. I never said anything about you. You're getting defensive over nothing.

I agree with you on Scola, he hasn't done much until recently that stands out to me. I remember seeing him performing well with the Argentinian team, but he's probably still adjusting to the NBA. It doesn't help that he's not consistently getting enough minutes. Same story with Durant, with such a low FG% he's extremely inefficient. When he learns to make better shot selection he'll be a beast though. Horford on the other hand is already something to get excited about IMO. Having him, Marvin Williams, and Josh Smith together on a fantasy team is a good feeling.


----------



## GH0STrider

ibzrg1570 said:


> Reread my post. You said *I* faulted Shaq. I never said anything about you. You're getting defensive over nothing.



You need to just learn to read in general, cause you have misunderstood everything said to you. Discussing with you has proven quite pointless since you can't comprehend anything you read too. so whatever, this is pointless. No one is getting defensive either.


----------



## Azyiu

ibzrg1570 said:


> You're getting defensive over nothing.



D-Fense *dom dom* D-Fense *dom dom* D-Fense *dom dom*


----------



## GH0STrider

someone kick john paxon and scott skiles in the nuts. As long as they can hang on to luol deng they need to give the lakers whatever they want for kobe. Then they need to trade for another center. The only thing pax has done right this year- Not giving ben gordon the 14 millions a year contract he demanded. That guys sucks something awful. TRADE HIM NOW! 2-10? That's one of the worst starts we have ever had!


----------



## zimbloth

This was one of the best moments ever for me as a fan, unbelievable. They were down by 2 with 4 seconds left and didnt even have the ball. I was throwing my remote across the room just seconds before this...



BTW I went to the Lakers/C's game on Friday, tremendous atmosphere. So fun. C's destroyed LA of course


----------



## GH0STrider

danny ainge = gm of the decade. This guys is gonna turn a 23 win team into a eastern conference champ. I thought the lack of a bench would be a problem. But they have such a solid 7 man rotation it doesn't matter


----------



## Jason

zimbloth said:


> This was one of the best moments ever for me as a fan, unbelievable. They were down by 2 with 4 seconds left and didnt even have the ball. I was throwing my remote across the room just seconds before this...
> 
> 
> 
> BTW I went to the Lakers/C's game on Friday, tremendous atmosphere. So fun. C's destroyed LA of course




NICE! Drained it..


----------



## zimbloth

GH0STrider said:


> danny ainge = gm of the decade. This guys is gonna turn a 23 win team into a eastern conference champ. I thought the lack of a bench would be a problem. But they have such a solid 7 man rotation it doesn't matter





Really they've gotten solid, solid minutes from Pollard as well. Tony Allen has been shaky so far, but he's still not right from his horrendous injury last year. If he can come back to the form he had last year before he got hurt (look at his gamelog in his last 10 games before getting hurt) that would be huge.

That said, of course, Posey and House are the class of our bench. I never realized how much of a game-changer Posey is. Great defensively and hits big time 3's. Hasn't thrown any cheap shots _yet _ Glen 'Big Baby' Davis has looked really good in limited minutes too. I think this team NEXT YEAR will probably be a lot better than this year even.


----------



## GH0STrider

That team scares me next year. If only John Paxon could see how taking a risk in trading young talent can pay off...


----------



## Azyiu

zimbloth said:


> This was one of the best moments ever for me as a fan, unbelievable. They were down by 2 with 4 seconds left and didnt even have the ball. I was throwing my remote across the room just seconds before this...







Good for your C, Nick  But I happen to watch that Celtics @ Bobcats game live on TV, and I ain't gonna do any ass kissing here. All I can say is, the Celtics did not play the way they were supposed to that night. They got a LUCKY win! Yes, they got lucky and that's what it was.  

With 3 starters out, including their leading scorer Wallace, I am very impressed by the way the Bobcats were playing. And am disappointed in the Celtics for allowing guys like Felton and Dudley continuously penetrate into the paint.  I mean, come on, your C played like they would win by simply showing up in the first half. 

With 4 seconds left, Pierce forced a flower from the right elbow, but NO ONE boxed out?  Luckily for y'all, Richardson made a bone-headed play in the end. I still wonder why he must inbound the ball to Felton, while Okafor was as wide open as a 7/11 under the basket with NO ONE around him within 10 feet! 



zimbloth said:


> BTW I went to the Lakers/C's game on Friday, tremendous atmosphere. So fun. C's destroyed LA of course



With the team y'all got, don't even show up here if y'all can't destroy teams like the Lakers, Nuggets (which you already did), Cavs, Spurs, Magic (how about them?) and Pistons at home.


----------



## GH0STrider

"y'all"??? Azyiu- aren't you from china?


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> "y'all"??? Azyiu- aren't you from china?



Well, I am from Hong Kong originally, and some people from my generation do not want others to think we are from the mainland. 

Yeah, y'all...  

BTW, yeah, it is close to Dec., and your Bulls ain't doing too well. Management needs to do something about it, man.


----------



## ibzrg1570

zimbloth said:


> This was one of the best moments ever for me as a fan, unbelievable. They were down by 2 with 4 seconds left and didnt even have the ball. I was throwing my remote across the room just seconds before this...



UConn baby, that's my boy right there.

As good as the Celtics are I have to admit I was a bit surprised that a team like the Bobcats came so close to winning, not that I mind at all (another UConn alum there). The Bobcats have been surprisingly good so far this season though.


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> Well, I am from Hong Kong originally, and some people from my generation do not want others to think we are from the mainland.
> 
> Yeah, y'all...
> 
> BTW, yeah, it is close to Dec., and your Bulls ain't doing too well. Management needs to do something about it, man.



I think the problems are also blind to management. John paxon has literally fallen in love with his creation. It's that simple. He thinks this team can go all the way and as much as it pains me to say it- they can't and won't. They lack 2 very important factors that most championship teams have( including all 6 bulls championship teams)

1. a post player, someone who can play with their back to the basket. (eddy curry... thanks pax. Looks like his health is just fine.)

2. A go-to scorer. Ben gordon's incosistent act is tiring and loul doesn't drive the basket enough.

You look at what danny ainge did. He gave up a crop of young talent and draft pick for kg while being able to reatin peirce. He was able to drop bad contracts and a lotery pick for allen. WHY COULDN'T PAX DO THE SAME??? He could have dropped young talent and draft picks to grap kobe. HE could have traded our loterry pick that turned out to be noah and an expiring contract(duhon,brown) for a legit strating center. I mean seriously pax- what the fuck? like we really need another offensivly challenged rebounder/shot blocker who can't make a free throw if his life depended on it. Welcome back to town tyson chandler. 

I don't blame skiles as much as I do pax. Yes, the players aren't listening to skiles- but had pax done a better job we might have players here that were willing to listen.

so in the end... Danny ainge, I tip my hat to you sir. I doubted you at first but this celtics team looks poised for a tittle run.

And john paxson- your days are numbered here in chicago. The only smart thing you've done all season is not giving ben" I only wanna play every other game or so" gordon a 14 million dollar a year contract extension. You still get a thumbs down  and big fuck you for falling so short.

The only way I see this being forgiven is if I see kobe in a bulls uniform this season.


----------



## zimbloth

ibzrg1570 said:


> UConn baby, that's my boy right there.
> 
> As good as the Celtics are I have to admit I was a bit surprised that a team like the Bobcats came so close to winning, not that I mind at all (another UConn alum there). The Bobcats have been surprisingly good so far this season though.



Second night of a back-to-back on the road. The C's played horrible, the Bobcats got lucky and shot like 99% from deep. Considering all that happened, and they stilled pulled out a win, that's just great to me. The C's just don't pull out games like that in past seasons.

I'd also like to remind the people obsessing over Orlando, we lost by TWO, on THE ROAD. We had a flukey/terrible first half and were down 20 late in the 3rd quarter. We came back to take the lead. They lost the lead at the end (thanks to some nonstop Turkoglu 3's, boneheaded turnovers and horrendous phantom calls in Orlando's favor.). Given all that, is losing by TWO points on the road to Orlando really a statement game? I really don't think so. The C's have the best margin of victory by FAR (like +10 over San Antonio). They've had some relatively poor games thus far and have had to win a few close ones (lost one close one too). It happens. 

Again, this is NOVEMBER, usually teams w/ practically an entirely new core takes a few months to get going. The C's are 11-1. Can't ask for any better. They'll only get better and better as the months go on (and next season).

PS: San Antonio and Phoenix just got spanked by jv teams. No one's perfect.


----------



## smueske

Oh God, I'm still pissed about the Garnett trade. WTF were the Timberwolves thinking?


----------



## ibzrg1570

smueske said:


> Oh God, I'm still pissed about the Garnett trade. WTF were the Timberwolves thinking?


The T-Wolves weren't going to win a championship with Garnett anytime soon. I think they made the right choice by getting rid of him while he was still valued and investing in young talent. It'll take a few years, but Al Jefferson's already on his way to being a great center. With Randy Foye back and a few lottery picks in the coming seasons they'll be a contender in the near future.


----------



## zimbloth

The Wolves got a lot of talent back, they made out fine. Getting rid of Mark Blount and Ricky Davis was smart too. They're both schmucks. The Wolves will be good, and Jefferson signed for a very reasonable contract so they'll have flexibility to sign nice FAs in coming years.

I like Ryan Gomes a lot, but as for Gerald Green...I have no idea what the deal is with that guy. He seemed like a lock to be the next McGrady after watching him in his rookie year. He's regressed a lot since. Might have a problem upstairs, as his talent is off the charts.


----------



## GH0STrider

zimbloth said:


> The Wolves got a lot of talent back, they made out fine. Getting rid of Mark Blount and Ricky Davis was smart too. They're both schmucks. The Wolves will be good, and Jefferson signed for a very reasonable contract so they'll have flexibility to sign nice FAs in coming years.
> 
> I like Ryan Gomes a lot, but as for Gerald Green...I have no idea what the deal is with that guy. He seemed like a lock to be the next McGrady after watching him in his rookie year. He's regressed a lot since. Might have a problem upstairs, as his talent is off the charts.



I agree 100 percent. The t-wolves weren't gonna find a better deal. they were looking for young talent, expiring contracts, and draft picks. They got all of that and now can rebuild properly.


----------



## Azyiu

This NBA Thread is alive!!!  For the first time in like forever, there are more than just me, Mr.Blackcock and occassionally Derek posting here.  

Hey, Mr.Blackcock, what you said about the Bulls is quite true. On top of that, I think you guys need at least one post guy who can pass too. I just don't see too many passing or good passes in the couple games I saw thus far.

@ Nick, yes, it is still Nov., but I am not obessess with the Magic at all. I truly think they are an up and coming team, and they are just a good vet / leader away from being truly legit. Maybe D-Howard will develop quickly enough to play that role, we will see. If you look at the east, only the Raptors and the Magic (ok, maaaaaybe the Bucks too) are on the raise with young talents right now, and could be a potential threat in the playoffs to some teams. Even if none of them matter this season, they will still be around for the next few years.


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> Hey, Mr.Blackcock, what you said about the Bulls is quite true. On top of that, I think you guys need at least one post guy who can pass too. I just don't see too many passing or good passes in the couple games I saw thus far.



Ben wallace (although he is not a offensive post player) is a very good and underrated passer. That is one of the reasons the bulls brought him in. When he is on- he is a damn fine passer, rebounder, and shotblocker.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> Ben wallace (although he is not a offensive post player) is a very good and underrated passer. That is one of the reasons the bulls brought him in. When he is on- he is a damn fine passer, rebounder, and shotblocker.



Speaking of Big Ben, he is one of my fav forwards... ok, what is up with Skiles not even playing him in the 4th in most games?  Ok, I know it goes both ways, man. Anyway, he is by far the best post defender you have got, and you have been involved in more than a few close 4th qtrs. Why not insert him to play in the 4th, man? You worry about other teams are going to play heck-a-Ben? Come on, you have an assistant for big men, make him work with Ben on his FTs and shooting, man!  Or at the very least, assign some sort of such drills to Ben. My way of thinking is, if you don't feel comfortable playing a certain guy, it is fine, but at least make his minutes consistant. On the other hand, If he wants PT in the 4th, he must do something about his shooting or at least his FTs.


----------



## ibzrg1570

Honestly, I think it might be too late in his career for him to bring his shooting and FT% up. He's been playing defense almost exclusively for 11 years and likely won't change. The Bulls really do need a scoring big man to help out.


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> Speaking of Big Ben, he is one of my fav forwards... ok, what is up with Skiles not even playing him in the 4th in most games?  Ok, I know it goes both ways, man. Anyway, he is by far the best post defender you have got, and you have been involved in more than a few close 4th qtrs. Why not insert him to play in the 4th, man? You worry about other teams are going to play heck-a-Ben? Come on, you have an assistant for big men, make him work with Ben on his FTs and shooting, man!  Or at the very least, assign some sort of such drills to Ben. My way of thinking is, if you don't feel comfortable playing a certain guy, it is fine, but at least make his minutes consistant. On the other hand, If he wants PT in the 4th, he must do something about his shooting or at least his FTs.




The reason he hasn't been playing in 4th quarters is cause they are getting blown out. What is the point of risking injury to the only legit center this team has when your already down by 20 plus points?? Espeacially when gordon is shooting 30 something percent and hinrich is on the bench with 5 fouls? There is no coming back from that my friend. His free throw shooting was NOT what pax brought him to chicago for. When he was signed that was something the media started bitching about. Whould you not sign shaq cause he can't shoot ft's worth a damn? would you not sign one of the best defensive players in nba history because he can't shoot ft's? No, you would sign both of them free throws be damned cause you know these guys are the type that push your team over the top.



ibzrg1570 said:


> Honestly, I think it might be too late in his career for him to bring his shooting and FT% up. He's been playing defense almost exclusively for 11 years and likely won't change. The Bulls really do need a scoring big man to help out.



It's never to late to improve anything. But like I just told Azyiu- his free throw shooting is not why he was paid the big bucks to become a bull. No offense but you guys sound as stupid as the chicago media for bitching about that. WHo cares??? This guy is an amazing rebounder, shot blocker, and a 4 time defensive player of the year. If this team plays the way they should be it shouldn't come down to free throws. 

as for your comment on the bulls needing a scoring big man-
way to state the obvious and reiterate what I just said. There aren't to many post players in the league right now. Most teams could use one.


----------



## Azyiu

Of course, Paxson didn't sign Big Ben for his FT. But can you imagine, like Derek suggested, if he would've just work on that part of his game? Say, let's not being greedy here, he averages 65% at the line? I think the Bulls would be a much more dangerous team when the game is on the line in the 4th. 

Hell, even Shaq made most of his FTs when they count.


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> Of course, Paxson didn't sign Big Ben for his FT. But can you imagine, like Derek suggested, if he would've just work on that part of his game? Say, let's not being greedy here, he averages 65% at the line? I think the Bulls would be a much more dangerous team when the game is on the line in the 4th.
> 
> Hell, even Shaq made most of his FTs when they count.



Point to me one game for the bulls when big ben missed FTs when they counted? I've watched every bulls game since he signed. His missed FTs were never the result of a bulls lose. The guy can't shoot FTs. so what? A good part of the nba can't defend and give up a lot more points then ben misses out on with FTs.


----------



## smueske

> The T-Wolves weren't going to win a championship with Garnett anytime soon. I think they made the right choice by getting rid of him while he was still valued and investing in young talent. It'll take a few years, but Al Jefferson's already on his way to being a great center. With Randy Foye back and a few lottery picks in the coming seasons they'll be a contender in the near future.



I'd like to think so, but I'm not counting on it. I'm not convinced that Garnett was the problem and he's one of the best players in the league. Hell, with the addition of Sprewell they made it to the second round of the playoffs. The year after Flip leaves, he brings the Pistons to the championship series, so you can't blame the coach either. It just seems that we always get rid of the best players on whatever team they play on. I mean, look at the Vikings. Getting rid of Moss was the dumbest thing they ever did. I mean if anyone can make Jeff George look like a quarterback ...


----------



## GH0STrider

smueske said:


> I'd like to think so, but I'm not counting on it. I'm not convinced that Garnett was the problem and he's one of the best players in the league. Hell, with the addition of Sprewell they made it to the second round of the playoffs. The year after Flip leaves, he brings the Pistons to the championship series, so you can't blame the coach either. It just seems that we always get rid of the best players on whatever team they play on. I mean, look at the Vikings. Getting rid of Moss was the dumbest thing they ever did. I mean if anyone can make Jeff George look like a quarterback ...



Actually with the addition of sprewell and cassell the wolves made it to the conference finals- which is the third round to be exact. They beat denver in 5 and the kings in 7 before falling the the eventual western conference champion lakers in 6.


----------



## smueske

Shit, yeah, I forgot about the Kings. Still, I think the point is that the problem was not Garnet or "the supporting cast". The problem is consistency. The Wolves need a core line-up that remains in place for several years. I hope that will be the case this time, but I don't think so. I guess we'll just wait and see. I'd like to be proven wrong.


----------



## GH0STrider

Eh... I think it is the supporting cast in addition to consistency. They never stick around long enough to find consistency. Kg was the only wolve loyal enough to stay put it seems.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> His missed FTs were never the result of a bulls lose.



Of course, he never got to play in the final minutes in the 4th in a close game! Then again, I don't blame him for missing FTs either. So many other things could've been done in the duration of a game to avoid a loss, those miss FTs are just some of them. 




GH0STrider said:


> The guy can't shoot FTs. so what? A good part of the nba can't defend and give up a lot more points then ben misses out on with FTs.



And thanks for bringing up a good point here.  See, the Euro League or the Chinese CBA might be boring or much LESS intense in comparison to the NBA; but all those players can shoot! Either at the line or from the perimeter. See, IMO, this is a much deeper issue than just the NBAers missing shots or can't shoot to save their lives. 

Coaches at the college level or even in the high school level just don't seem to teach or stress shooting anymore. They seem to focus more on playing team D (which is good) and player's individual athleticism and stuff.

IMHO, when you are getting paid playing ball, I think you should at least work on your shooting; especially when you are in the NBA. I mean, come on, you can't even make a 15-ft shot from the foul line with *NO* defender on you?  

*Off topic*

With the US dollars getting weaker by the week, I bet owners like Michael Heisley wishes he didn't move the Grizzlies to Memphis, huh?  Man, it used to be like CAD $1.5 or more to USD $1, and now it is mere CAD 98 cents to USD $1!!!!!


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> Of course, he never got to play in the final minutes in the 4th in a close game! Then again, I don't blame him for missing FTs either. So many other things could've been done in the duration of a game to avoid a loss, those miss FTs are just some of them.



That's not funny. I just explained to you why skiles hasn't been playing ben. It serves no point when the game is pretty much already decided by the fourth quarter. Ben typically is the last guy pulled from a game, he usually is always in the 4th quarter. 





Azyiu said:


> And thanks for bringing up a good point here.  See, the Euro League or the Chinese CBA might be boring or much LESS intense in comparison to the NBA; but all those players can shoot! Either at the line or from the perimeter. See, IMO, this is a much deeper issue than just the NBAers missing shots or can't shoot to save their lives.
> 
> Coaches at the college level or even in the high school level just don't seem to teach or stress shooting anymore. They seem to focus more on playing team D (which is good) and player's individual athleticism and stuff.
> 
> IMHO, when you are getting paid playing ball, I think you should at least work on your shooting; especially when you are in the NBA. I mean, come on, you can't even make a 15-ft shot from the foul line with *NO* defender on you?



yeah, and how well do those guys play d when they come over here to the nba? The game is different here. It is dependent on athelticism, defense, passing, and yes shooting. Some guys aren't great shooters. it's that simple. They offer something else to the game other than shooting. The nba is not just about shooting. Ben was never drafted. he was given a shot at the nba because of his rebounding and defense. There is no way you can tell me he is not one of the most effective players out there. Outside of shooting this guys does everything else, including stuff that does not show up on the stat sheet.


----------



## zimbloth

Wang Zhi Zhi > *


----------



## Azyiu

Mr.Blackcock, I really cannot agree with you on your last point there, man.

First of all, I made my point very clear, and I said you should at least make your FTs, it is that simple. 

Second of all, I understand the NBA is a totally different game and all, but at the end of the day, how many shooters are there in the L?  I am simply saying, when you are paid to play ball, you better try to work on your shooting, that's all. I ain't singling out Ben or anyone, especially I like Ben too. 

Way back in the days, if you can't shoot, you won't last long in the L...


----------



## ibzrg1570

GH0STrider said:


> yeah, and how well do those guys play d when they come over here to the nba? The game is different here. It is dependent on athelticism, defense, passing, and yes shooting. Some guys aren't great shooters. it's that simple. They offer something else to the game other than shooting. The nba is not just about shooting. Ben was never drafted. he was given a shot at the nba because of his rebounding and defense. There is no way you can tell me he is not one of the most effective players out there. Outside of shooting this guys does everything else, including stuff that does not show up on the stat sheet.


 I saw Luis Scola in action for the first time last week and the guy is a beast on the offense but he has a lot to learn about playing D in the NBA. But you have to admit, if Ben could make those FTs he'd be a much more complete player. You can't say no to _free _points.


----------



## GH0STrider

How often does the guy actually get to the line though? He hardly shoots other than a few put backs. of course free points help, but if you have a player like ben or shaq who is so dominant in other areas it shouldn't matter. If it came down to a few points or whatever than the other team wanted it more. You can't blame big ben or shaq is their team got beat by a few points just because they missed some free throws. It goes without saying they most likely did a lot to help their teams. Every nba player has a role, not every player's role is to score, make free throws, be a great offensive player, blah,blah,blah... If your claiming ben doesn't work at it guess again. The guy works very hard, we see it a lot here in chicago. Like shaq- he just isn't a great ft shooter. oh well, he does many things in the nba that other players don't work at, like defense. 

azyiu- with your point of a nba player gets paid lots of money so they should work on their shot- every nba player should be playing both ends of the court. There are entire teams in the nba that don't do that yet they all collect checks at the end of the day. Take a look at the golden state warriors. there are 15 players there who literally only play half the time and still get paid full time.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> azyiu- with your point of a nba player gets paid lots of money so they should work on their shot- every nba player should be playing both ends of the court. There are entire teams in the nba that don't do that yet they all collect checks at the end of the day. Take a look at the golden state warriors. there are 15 players there who literally only play half the time and still get paid full time.



I do not disagree with you on this at all.

That is why I hate certain teams like the *KNICKS*! And as a fan it does bother me sometimes when I can just tell some guys or even teams simply get paid millions for showing up and do nothing. Luckily such kind of teams or players are few and far in between.


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> I do not disagree with you on this at all.
> 
> That is why I hate certain teams like the *KNICKS*! And as a fan it does bother me sometimes when I can just tell some guys or even teams simply get paid millions for showing up and do nothing. Luckily such kind of teams or players are few and far in between.



How 'bout reggie miller's comments about the knicks?  

I really wish that guy would have made a comeback with the celtics- He trully is one the all time nba greats. Woulda loved to see him get a ring.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> How 'bout reggie miller's comments about the knicks?



Oh, I missed that, fill me in, please.


----------



## GH0STrider

I don't remember his exact words- but he called them a the joke of the nba pretty much.


----------



## Azyiu

I think Reggie is being nice about it... the Knicks and its management is beyond a joke, man. I have never seen a company, let alone a sports club being mis-managed like this for so many years, and its upper management is still employed!!! 

It's too bad it ain't baseball, and Stern can't just take away that team or something.


----------



## ibzrg1570

As long as the Knicks keep making money the owners don't have to care about how well the team's actually doing.  Although I'm not exactly sure how overpaying guys like Jerome James and Eddy Curry factor into the profit margins.


----------



## GH0STrider

ibzrg1570 said:


> As long as the Knicks keep making money the owners don't have to care about how well the team's actually doing.  Although I'm not exactly sure how overpaying guys like Jerome James and Eddy Curry factor into the profit margins.



You are correct about everything except eddy curry. He is NOT overpaid. He is one of the last legit back to the basket centers in the nba today. His skills aren't found in many other players or teams. He deserves the money he is making. If he could just get his rebounding going (which it is getting better) he would trully be dominant. I felt he could have been an all star last season with averages of 19ppg and 7 rebounds. Not overpaid my friend. Let me tell you I was pissed as hell about pax dealing him and then everything turning out fine. Do you have any idea how unstopable the bulls would be with eddy at center right now??? hah. The east would be won for sure. Just imagine with our shooters/perimeter/slashers and a low post center in curry to go inside out. Fucking deadly. Let me tell you about overpaid- ben fucking gordon asking for 14 mil a year.  Fuck you ben that is all I can say. Thank fucking god pax did not give him that. inconsistent and shooting 34 percent this year. NO thanks.


----------



## Azyiu

ibzrg1570 said:


> As long as the Knicks keep making money the owners don't have to care about how well the team's actually doing.



That is the thing here. The Knicks ain't making money at all, I don't think.  When you no longer sellout every home game, not making the playoffs at all, and not even on national tv schedule regularly anymore; with a 90 plus million dollars payroll (and having to pay for luxury taxes), *HOW* do you make money?  If anything at all, James Dolan only keeps pumping money in the Knicks like it is nobody's business. I sincerely hate that kind of owner in pro sports.  

BTW, Phil Jackson has agreed to a 2-year extension. So I guess two things can pretty much be put to rest, at least for now.

*A*) Kobe would be traded this season. He could still be traded in the summer of 2008, but I don't see him being traded this season now with Jackson's extension. Hell, if I read things correctly, maaaaybe privately things have been settled between all parties.

*B*) Jackson won't be coaching the Knicks... likely ever!


----------



## garcia3441

Celtics demolish Knicks by 45, 104-59 - Yahoo! News


----------



## ibzrg1570

Just got back from the Rockets-Warriors game about an hour ago and I am *pissed*. T-Mac was pretty much a non-factor throughout the game, as was Yao. I honestly thought Steve Francis was the best Rocket on the court aside from the fact that he fouled out. A sad, sad day. I'll upload pics later, right now I have to write an essay.


----------



## Azyiu

Man, the Knicks are beyond just a joke!  Firing Thomas won't solve the problem. I'd say keep him until the end of the season... guys like him needs to be mentally tortured by being forced to stay on the job. 

Yo, Derek, don't blame the Rockets, they are NEVER a consistant team, you should know better. Why not praise the Warriors? After a bad 0-6, they went 8-1 since. I know I know, the only real quality team they beat during that time was the Suns. Still, you do not win that many games in the L by luck.


----------



## ibzrg1570

Yea I know the Rockets are incredibly inconsistent. I was even expecting them to lose. I'm just pissed that they lost by so much. I was hoping for a game that was competitive throughout all 4 quarters, especially since I don't know when I'll have a chance to see them again. I don't _hate_ the Warriors, I admit they're a well-knit team that's made a very nice turnaround from the start of the season. The fans at Oracle Arena were so intense though, they were having so much fun. I was extremely jealous of my friend that I went with.

Ok, since I'm not making progress on my essay I might as well upload the pics now. I took a lot more, but I think this is enough. Most of them didn't come out great because I was shooting with a P&S from the top level.


----------



## Jason

garcia3441 said:


> Celtics demolish Knicks by 45, 104-59 - Yahoo! News



I happened to go by the game on tv and was like    It was like 75-30 something


----------



## Azyiu

Man, things sucked ass here in Hong Kong this morning. Of all the games tonight (7 games), my cable carrier decided to show the 76ers @ Nets. 

I didn't even bother to watch the first half, and I wasn't even paying much attention to the second half when I finally turned my tv on either. Man, what a boring game that was.  The Sixers didn't know how to close out the Nets after being up by 18 pts, and the Nets didn't seem like they were interested in winning it either... man oh man, all I can say is, what a boring game!!!  That's all, end of venting...


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> Man, things sucked ass here in Hong Kong this morning. Of all the games tonight (7 games), my cable carrier decided to show the 76ers @ Nets.
> 
> I didn't even bother to watch the first half, and I wasn't even paying much attention to the second half when I finally turned my tv on either. Man, what a boring game that was.  The Sixers didn't know how to close out the Nets after being up by 18 pts, and the Nets didn't seem like they were interested in winning it either... man oh man, all I can say is, what a boring game!!!  That's all, end of venting...



Yeah both those team suck. I often wonder why jason kidd wants to let his career end so crappy. He can still play, he should be asking for a trade to a 
contender. The nets aren't going anywhere and won't be winning a tittle in the duration of kidd's career with or without him. Can you imagine him with lebron james or kobe bryant??? Can you say championship? Jefferson is nice but he works much better as a second option, and carter is just fucking lazy. Jason do yourself a favor and opt out, demand a trade, something buddy. Please.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> The nets aren't going anywhere and won't be winning a tittle in the duration of kidd's career with or without him. Can you imagine him with lebron james or kobe bryant??? Can you say championship? Jefferson is nice but he works much better as a second option, and carter is just fucking lazy. Jason do yourself a favor and opt out, demand a trade, something buddy. Please.



Totally... Kidd can still play, but I guess he is just happy being in NJ. I don't know, some people just don't like too much changes?  While I don't think he would help bring a championship to neither the Cavs or the Lakers, either of those teams would be greatly improve for sure.  

Yeah, Jefferson is at his best if he is the second option, very true.  

About Carter...  whomever still claim to be a true Carter fan is either living under a rock, or is just stupid. Even my cat is more active when she plays, and that ain't a joke!


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> While I don't think he would help bring a championship to neither the Cavs or the Lakers, either of those teams would be greatly improve for sure.



I disagree, While the lakers might not be champs right away I think the cavs would be a safe bet. You look at that team and the point guard is by far the weakest link. eric snow, daniel gibson, damon jones I mean c'mon... They don't have a great distrubuting/scoring point guard. I bet kidd averages more assits than those 3 combined and he can still score the basketball. I think a scoring point guard like mike bibby would help the cavs more but jason kidd certainly could take this club to the finals. HE brought the nets to the finals with less talent, the cavs do have lebron james...


----------



## ibzrg1570

GH0STrider said:


> I disagree, While the lakers might not be champs right away I think the cavs would be a safe bet. You look at that team and the point guard is by far the weakest link. eric snow, daniel gibson, damon jones I mean c'mon... They don't have a great distrubuting/scoring point guard. I bet kidd averages more assits than those 3 combined and he can still score the basketball. I think a scoring point guard like mike bibby would help the cavs more but jason kidd certainly could take this club to the finals. HE brought the nets to the finals with less talent, the cavs do have lebron james...


 They got to the Finals with just Lebron and an unimpressive support cast. And they've managed to beat the Celtics with pretty much the same roster as last year. Having Kidd would definitely make them a serious contender for the championship.


----------



## Azyiu

Sure, even with Kidd, the Cavs would *STILL* lose to either the San Antonio Spurs or the Phoenix Suns in 6. But one thing is for certain, jerk faces like Carter will never ever win a ring as the star of his respective team. That guy just does NOT have the heart at all. He is the most heartless so-called star player I can recall. Hell, IMO, out of shape or lazy or not, even Walker is more motivated in this dept than Carter!


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> Sure, even with Kidd, the Cavs would *STILL* lose to either the San Antonio Spurs or the Phoenix Suns in 6. But one thing is for certain, jerk faces like Carter will never ever win a ring as the star of his respective team. That guy just does NOT have the heart at all. He is the most heartless so-called star player I can recall. Hell, IMO, out of shape or lazy or not, even Walker is more motivated in this dept than Carter!




I disagree. I think if the cavs had kidd there would be a good chance they could defeat the spurs and espeacially the suns, a team that can't defend. Lebron would have a feild day on them. the spurs might still be able to beat them, but keep in mind kidd's nets took the spurs to 6 games in the finals a couple of years back. That net team was not as good as a cavs team with lebron and kidd


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> I disagree. I think if the cavs had kidd there would be a good chance they could defeat the spurs and espeacially the suns, a team that can't defend. Lebron would have a feild day on them. the spurs might still be able to beat them, but keep in mind kidd's nets took the spurs to 6 games in the finals a couple of years back. That net team was not as good as a cavs team with lebron and kidd



I also disagree.

The 2002 Nets were an under-rated defensive team with Mt.Mutombo in the middle and K-Mart manning the post for rebouds. The 2003 Nets, while not as defensively tough, were a pretty damn good perimeter shooting team.

The Cavs, as they are right now, are neither. So even with Kidd running the point, I sincerely do not see them being able to play a tough defensive series.


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> I also disagree.
> 
> The 2002 Nets were an under-rated defensive team with Mt.Mutombo in the middle and K-Mart manning the post for rebouds. The 2003 Nets, while not as defensively tough, were a pretty damn good perimeter shooting team.
> 
> The Cavs, as they are right now, are neither. So even with Kidd running the point, I sincerely do not see them being able to play a tough defensive series.



dude the cavs were on of the best defensive teams out there last season. If they could get vareajo to realize he is not worth 10 million a season they would still be that good. larry hughes, eric snow, drew gooden, big z, lebron is getting there too. they are a good defensive team. with kidd running the point they could take the east. espeacially with how sad it is.

*Edit- Looks like the cavs can forget about varajeo returning. he signed an offer sheet for a 3 year deal with the bobcats. The cavs have 7 days to match it but varajeo has made it clear he does not want to play for the cavs anymore.


----------



## Azyiu

Nah... as of Nov. and early Dec., I still rate the Cavs behind the Cs and the Magic. IMO, they are tied with the Pistons in the east.

Oh, by the way, did you hear the Bobcats just now offered Varejao a 3-year $17M contract? The Cavs have a week to match that deal. Well, if the Cavs originally offered 5 years @ $32M or 35M, I don't see why they won't match 3-year @ $17M. 

Now the bigger question is, what is up with YOUR Chicago Bulls? Hey, your PA announcer Ray Clay, is he still there? Or was he fired or something? Can't remember. Fill me in.


----------



## GH0STrider

He's still there. Not sure what is going on with this team. They should have been up there with the celtics at this point. They always get off to a slow start but 4-11? They need to make a deal. There was an article written here by out very own sam smith that said the grizz were interested in trading pao gasol now. His numbers are down and they feel he is expendable. The trade purposed was for the bulls to send noccioni(whom the grizz were after this summer in free agency) and tyrus thomas. I would definatly make this move if I was john paxon. Tyrus is not working out very well, noc is a big lose for us but pao is an even bigger addition. He solves our need for a post player and in the east he should definatly be a 20 and 10 allstar.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> He's still there. Not sure what is going on with this team. They should have been up there with the celtics at this point. They always get off to a slow start but 4-11? They need to make a deal. There was an article written here by out very own sam smith that said the grizz were interested in trading pao gasol now. His numbers are down and they feel he is expendable. The trade purposed was for the bulls to send noccioni(whom the grizz were after this summer in free agency) and tyrus thomas. I would definatly make this move if I was john paxon. Tyrus is not working out very well, noc is a big lose for us but pao is an even bigger addition. He solves our need for a post player and in the east he should definatly be a 20 and 10 allstar.



I actually kind of like Sam Smith. I got his book on #23 called Second Coming. I think Smith writes nothing but the truth, even though the truth sometimes doesn't sound good to readers.  

About that proposed trade, yeah, do it. I think Gasol would fit well with the rest of the Bulls. YOUR team needs a low post scorer very badly! In fact, IF you guys get Gasol, I see him being moved to the 4 spot with Big Ben at the 5. Along with Luol, that front court would give ALOT of teams troubles.  

About Ray Clay, remember MJ's final game at the United Center with the Wiz? After introducing him and move on to the next thing on the program, he stopped and allowed fans to give him one final standing O, which I thought was the right thing to do.  But later I heard a story that action upset the ownership group, and someone wanted him head for that or something. That's why I asked.


----------



## GH0STrider

Well if that was the case I don't know why they would wait 4 years later to can him. He is still here and rockin' it every night. Actually big ben is our 5 and if they traded for pau smith said they would most likely move ben to the 4 and let gasol have the 5. Which makes more sense. Ben is listed at 6'9 but he is more like 6'7. He rebounds,blocks, and defends as good if not better than most nba centers but should be at the 4. He could help with the weak side defense much better too, which is a real strength of his. Plus gasol is a legit 7 footer. That would definatly help in the middle.


----------



## Azyiu

Yeah, hope this trade does happen for y'all. Both teams need to make a roster change!

About Clay, no, the story about his firing came out soon after that Wiz @ Bulls game in 2003. So I was actually asking you about some old news here. No biggie.

Oh, by the way, you might wonder why I know so much about the Bulls when I am a Lakers fan. Ha!  Well, my old partner when I was still working in Tucson is a life-long Bulls fan. He told me MANY stories from even WAY back in the early dayz in the 60's and all.  I guess I know about the Bulls' history almost as well as the Lakers'


----------



## GH0STrider

I wasn't really a diehard fan at that point, sorry. I really got in to the nba around that time but I don't remember much about that incidient. I was watching, just not reading and obsessing like I do now, lol.


----------



## Azyiu

Man, you are missing out!


----------



## Jason

How Caron Kicked The Dew - FanHouse - AOL Sports Blog


----------



## Azyiu

Hey, let's do the Dew, dude.


----------



## ibzrg1570

So that's how UConn gets good players to join their program, they woo them with free Mountain Dew. Honestly, it looks like Uconn could use a quick and simple fix like that though, it's embarrassing right now to be a Huskies fan.


----------



## Azyiu

So Kidd missed a game for whatever the reason against them sorry Knicks... now, everyone is speculating he is trying to force either an extension or a trade.

Check out Bill Simmons' trade proposal, it is very interesting and after thinking about it, I know it would WORK! 

ESPN Page 2 - Simmons: How to get Kidd out of Jersey


----------



## heavyjeffd

Spurs/Mavs game was awesome! Got tix for the Spurs/Lakers in Jan too. 







Interesting write-up there, good read.


----------



## Azyiu

I just hope TJ Ford's injury isn't as bad as it looks... 

ESPN - Toronto vs. Atlanta Recap, December 11, 2007


----------



## GH0STrider

man the heat just release penny. That really sucks. I was so pulling for that guy to make a solid comeback. He could still be claimed off waivers in the next 48 hours. I think dwade said it best when he said penny would be best on a winning club and not one struggling as bad as the heat are. that makes a lot of sense. Hopefully he can get a shot with a good club. I think out of all the guys in the nba without a ring I'm pushing for him the most.


----------



## heavyjeffd

Ford's head smacked the floor hard, any word? Hope the dude is okay.


----------



## Azyiu

@ Mr. Blackcock

Cool, you actually do have a softer side in you.  Yeah, I used to be a HUGE Penny fan back in the day, and it hurts a bit when his career took a nose dive after his knee problems. I don't know, but I would love to see him get picked up by the Magic and finish his career there. After all, the Magic are suddenly struggling, and it doesn't hurt if they could get another swingman.

@ Jeff

Where the hell have you been, man? I think we all miss you, dude. Anyway, the latest words on TJ Ford is that, he is out of the hospital and is doing fine. He should be out a couple more games, but the initial words are that the injury wasn't as bad as it looked. That's good.


----------



## heavyjeffd

Just been busy with work and shit, new job, new drama. 

My Spurs need to stop hurting themselves!! Tony and Tim out sucks. ><

Although, I will say, it's really been interesting to see who has been stepping up with them out. It's been a great litmus test.


----------



## Azyiu

New job? Fill us in on that, dude. 

It is only Dec., and you know Pop well enough to know he will handle this thing when the time is right. The Spurs usually start playing in a different mode after the All-star break. Plus, for the first time in your team history, your record is one of the best in the L thus far. So I think you can totally afford some injuries this early. 

As for the Lakers, they ain't gonna win anything this year, but I have been pretty impressed and pleased with the bench so far. I always like Farmar, Walton and Bynum, they show they are growing nicely.  Now with an athletic guy like Ariza on the team, I think the Lakers should have a slightly better record than last year.


----------



## heavyjeffd

I'm working at a place called Rackspace (Dedicated Server - Dedicated Server Hosting - Managed Dedicated Server by Rackspace) now. One of the largest webhosts in the world, we host about 3.4% of the internet right now. So far so good. 

Kobe looked like he was working hard the other night. Harder than usual for regular season. 

Yah, I'm really surprised how strong the Spurs have started this season. Usually they start much, much slower.

Still, it is really insteresting to see the play of the bench guys and see who has stepped up their game.


----------



## GH0STrider

matt bonner has really suprised me. If that guy just got some playing time consistently I bet he could be a pretty effective player.


----------



## heavyjeffd

True that man.


----------



## Azyiu

What a night for the NBA tonight!

The Pistons @ Celtics was a good one, and at least as of right now, the Pistons' experience is still an advantage for them. There was also the Suns @ the Mavs, enough said! 

It is sad to the Zo to go out like this.  I know it is still Dec., but unless a major trade (a trade that makes them either more athletic and younger, or somehow brings them a proven star) before the deadline, I would say the Heat is done. They will not make the Playoffs. Boo-hoo! Oh, and on the flip side, the Hawks are over .500 after 25 games! Wow! How about them Blazers too? 

I know T-Mac has been hurting in the last week or so, but what is up with the Rockets? It looks like other than Yao and Scola, no one else is even trying to win games at all! WTF?

All in all, what a great night for NBA fans tonight. Your thoughts?


----------



## heavyjeffd

T-Mac needs to go to another team. He is going to burn out on the Rockets. I hate to say that because I am a fan of T-Mac and Yao, but he is gonna burn out.

No love for the Heat here other than D-Wade, so I don't care what happens to them this season. 

Although Zo is a class act.


----------



## Azyiu

Yo, s'up my fellow ballerz, where the hell have y'all been? I can't believe it's been a month since any of us posted here.

Did any of you get to watch round 2 of the Celtics / Pistons on Saturday night? What a great game, and the way the Pistons trapped the Celtics in the second half of the first qtr thru the second qtr was some of the best D I've seen all year!  I understand the Celtics took round 2. Hear me now people, unless something major happens, I fully believe the Pistons would eventually beat the Celtics if they meet this spring!

Some of the things I observed from that game:

- The Pistons were total capable of guarding the Celtics one-on-one.
- They seem to cover the weak side much better than anyone in the L 
- The Pistons were willing to give up on offensive rebounds early on. And immediately ran back on defense once a shot went up. That competely shut down the Celtics of any chance for a fast break.
- Only until very late in the 4th, the Pistons didn't make that much mistake at all (they commited just 6 TOs in such a tight game). I think the Celtics only have 6 fast break points in that game!
- Either the Celtics have trouble guarding Jason Maxiell, or he is a new Barkley. He is a bad news to the Celtics!
- Glen Davis will need to figure out something other than scoring off on offensive rebounds in the Spring. The Pistons will not allow him to get close to the basket comes Spring.
- Rondo never seemed comfortable facing Billups. I understand he is still young, but you never show your fear to a killer like Billups!

@ Mr.Blackcock

Off topic. So how's your 2K8 season so far? You've got the PS2 version, correct? Are the controls totally different from the 2K7? I HATE the controls for the PS3 version, man. Little things like calling a pick, it used to involve pressing just ONE buttom, now you need to press two!!!  And I can go on and on about it...


----------



## GH0STrider

Sorry dude. I'm in total boycot mode until john paxon is fired.

All the stupid shit paxon has done as gm of the greatest franchise in the world-

-traded eddy curry who last I checked is A ok. (he then waived off the best player he got in that deal).

-passed on lamarcus aldridge and brandon roy for tyrus thomas!???

-Traded tyson chandler who last I checked is fucking killing down in new orleans. (insert skiles fault for tyson's poor play in chicago line here).

-Sign big ben wallace to a 4 year 60 million dollar deal.( ben must have thought the contract was for one year since he has pretty much stopped trying.)

-Drafted a tyson chandler clone in noah. Great another 7 footer with no offensive game that is so fucking thin that a strong wind would knock him on his ass.

-Didn't give luol deng the extention he asked for. What a dumb fuck you are pax.

-Fired scot skilles and replaced him with his right hand man. Gotta say... I see the exact same team out there. wonder why?

-Did not trade for pau gasol

-Did not trade for kobe

Pax- if you love this group of guys so much and believe in them so much then you yourself need to become the next head coach. Fuck pax, if you can't get this beautiful creation of yours to win then I'm willing to put my life on the fact that no one can.

End john paxon hatred rant.


----------



## Jason

Noah Benched in Vote by Teammates - AOL Sports


----------



## Azyiu

Hey, I hear you and I agreed with most of your frustrations, Mr. Blackcock. When you couldn't sign both Deng and Gordon for an extension, you should've at least try hard to get rid of one of them QUICKLY! About not drafting Roy or Aldrige, well, it is a tough call, man. At the time, at least on paper, Thomas looked decent enough. It is easy to critize a draft choice after the fact, dude. I would at least cut him some slack on that one. You are right on pretty much everything else though.

By the way, someone needs to tell Noah it ain't down in FL anymore. He needs to shut the hell up and just play!

Oh, King James in Needs For Speed: Cleveland for the PS3?  SI.com - NBA - LeBron ticketed for driving 101 mph on highway - Sunday January 13, 2008 11:29PM

Finally, Bynum went down tonight against the Grizzlies, and my first thought was: oh God, not again... the Lakers NEED Bynum's production badly...  And Kwame, you'd better show people you are worth that $9M! Ha! Who am I kidding?


----------



## GH0STrider

I always thought aldridge was the better talent. He provides a post presence and can step back and make long shots. Why paxon traded for thomas when aldridge clearly addressed their needs pisses me off. You didn't need to see either of them play a single nba game to know that aldridge was the smarter choice.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> I always thought aldridge was the better talent. He provides a post presence and can step back and make long shots. Why paxon traded for thomas when aldridge clearly addressed their needs pisses me off. You didn't need to see either of them play a single nba game to know that aldridge was the smarter choice.



Right, I don't doubt your opinion here. Again, I think their coaching philosophy also played a role in the draft. I believe Pax and Skiles both are firm believers in playing nothing but D at all time. At least on paper, Noah seemed to be a better defender, and is a better fit to address their overall needs. I doubt neither Pax or Skiles wanted a big guy making midrange shots most of the time, or they would've traded for Gasol ages ago. I am NOT here to beat a dead horse, but at least on paper I thought it wasn't a bad pick... IF things all work out the way they hoped.

I think for YOUR Chicago Bulls (pretending to sound like Ray Clay), the biggest question mark is how are you going to really utilize Ben Gordon and Ben Wallace. Man, I am confused too. One is awesome in the 4th and one can't seem to do much in the 4th these days. You guys need to either figure that one out or will HAVE to trade Gordon. Also, someone needs to remind Big Ben his contract is a 4-yr deal. He plays like he was only signed for one!

Slightly off topic. Now with Bynum out for 8 weeks (ouch!), Odom must play like the way he played in 03-04 in Miami. I don't expect Kwame to do much at all, but please, just get the damn rebounds and don't turn the damn ball over!  You know? Sometimes I wish I am 7" like Kwame and does nothing on the court and collect a $9M contract for this season.  With that all said and done, I expect to see more 40-pt games from Kobe in the next two months. Laugh at me all you want, but *IF* the Lakers can somehow maintain a decent record when Bynum returns, say a .600 or above record, I think Kobe deserves a serious consideration for the MVP award!


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> Right, I don't doubt your opinion here. Again, I think their coaching philosophy also played a role in the draft. I believe Pax and Skiles both are firm believers in playing nothing but D at all time. At least on paper, Noah seemed to be a better defender, and is a better fit to address their overall needs. I doubt neither Pax or Skiles wanted a big guy making midrange shots most of the time, or they would've traded for Gasol ages ago. I am NOT here to beat a dead horse, but at least on paper I thought it wasn't a bad pick... IF things all work out the way they hoped.



Noah was the best pick for us at the nine spot in this year's draft. I bitch about him a lot because of how similar he is to tyson chandler. But the truth is noah plays with more passion that tyson ever will. Noah has earned my respect. When the rest of the bulls are playing half assed he is still going. Even if they are down by 20. That earns respect.



Azyiu said:


> I think for YOUR Chicago Bulls (pretending to sound like Ray Clay), the biggest question mark is how are you going to really utilize Ben Gordon and Ben Wallace. Man, I am confused too. One is awesome in the 4th and one can't seem to do much in the 4th these days. You guys need to either figure that one out or will HAVE to trade Gordon. Also, someone needs to remind Big Ben his contract is a 4-yr deal. He plays like he was only signed for one!



I want both wallace and gordon out of town. Gordon asked for 14.9 million a year. The BEST thing pax ever did as our gm is not re-sign him. Just look how piss poor he has come out and played. He has had 2 good shooting games this year and that's it. He has never proven to be a 15 million a year guy. He is to damn small to be a shooting guard and is a shitty ball handler and playmaker. So that rules out the pg spot. His best performances come off the bench. He can't deal with the pressure of starting and is best suited playing off the bench against the opposing teams second unit. A real star would not need to sit on the bench disecting the game and then making an impact when the other teams second unit comes in. Gordon is nothing but a glorified role player. Pax offered him ten million a year. Even that is overpaying him. I would offer 7. He's as inconsistent as they come. Fuck paying this guy. trade him. He has value. If nothing else trade him to a shitty team and get the lottery pick and this time dont pass on a brandon roy PAX!

As for wallace.... I saw this coming. He has pretty much thrown in the towel and it's time to trade him now while he is still appealing to some team. He is turning into a kwame brown. Just collecting a paycheck and not doing much on the court. This guy is a shell of what he once was. DO you know how many times I've watched this guy let people walk all over him in the paint and get easy dunks and layups this season? far to many. 15 million a year and he has pretty much gone fishin'. He has become a disgrace. I can't tell you how disgusted people here in chicago are with him. All out sports radio guys do is bash him. For 15 million he should still be pulling down 15 boards and 3 blocks a night. 



Azyiu said:


> Slightly off topic. Now with Bynum out for 8 weeks (ouch!), Odom must play like the way he played in 03-04 in Miami. I don't expect Kwame to do much at all, but please, just get the damn rebounds and don't turn the damn ball over!  You know? Sometimes I wish I am 7" like Kwame and does nothing on the court and collect a $9M contract for this season.  With that all said and done, I expect to see more 40-pt games from Kobe in the next two months. Laugh at me all you want, but *IF* the Lakers can somehow maintain a decent record when Bynum returns, say a .600 or above record, I think Kobe deserves a serious consideration for the MVP award!



Kobe already is the mvp in my book. He has learned to trust his team and damn are they good right now. Talk about overachieving. Pax should have pullled the trigger when he could have. There is no way this guy wants to be in chicago now. 25-11??? I thought the lakers would be a shitty .500 club at best. IF this team cracks 50+ then he is the mvp for sure. Lamar just isn't the lamar I saw in miami years ago. Don't know why he hasn't been able to recapture that glory there isn't much else on that team other than kobe to steal his fire. Bynum has been great. That kid is going to be the center of the future. His work with kareem has really paid off. I'm actually watching lakers games and enjoying them. the team is fun to watch and I think they could do some real damage come playoff time.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> Noah was the best pick for us at the nine spot in this year's draft. I bitch about him a lot because of how similar he is to tyson chandler. But the truth is noah plays with more passion that tyson ever will. Noah has earned my respect. When the rest of the bulls are playing half assed he is still going. Even if they are down by 20. That earns respect.



Still, you do not argue or piss off your coaches. I know this kid wants to win, but obviously he needs to learn HOW to win. 



GH0STrider said:


> I want both wallace and gordon out of town.



I see Gordon being traded before the deadline. If he is still with the team after the deadline, Paxson is an idiot! I would get rid of him and do everything I could to keep Deng in the off season. As for Big Ben, well, I guess you are stuck with him, dude.  




GH0STrider said:


> Kobe already is the mvp in my book. He has learned to trust his team and damn are they good right now. Talk about overachieving.



Cool!  Ok, as always, I know people on gamefaqs are mostly 14-yr-olds... but man, have you visited the 2K8 board lately? How could some people are so blind about what Kobe has improved since the start of the season? I don't know, I guess some people just hate the Lakers for no reasons.  

Oh hey, so how's your 2K8 season so far? I ain't doing well, dude. Am at 0-9 right now  But I am improving every game, and a W should be coming soon.  But man, I frigging HATE the controls on the PS3 version!!!


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> Still, you do not argue or piss off your coaches. I know this kid wants to win, but obviously he needs to learn HOW to win.



Noah knows how to win. That's one of the things that sold pax on drafting him. The bulls *NEED* to play him more. When he is out there he is playing hard on both ends of the court, something a lot of the bulls aren't doing. The coaching situation here is a joke anyhow. I side with noah. Boylan is nothing better than a lead assitant. Another stupid paxon move. They need to get a real coach in here. I agree with waiting till the end of the season so that all avenues can be explored but you don't suspend this kid. And if you do only one game and you don't let ben wallace and adrian griffin decide he deserves another. Boylan is the coach not big ben. If boylan wants that job he has to get control of his players. Issolating noah like that could really mess up his great attitude and personality. I agree he deserves to be punished- but what message were the team captains(griffin,wallace) trying to send by suspending him for a second game and the getting blown out by the misserable atlanta hawks? 




Azyiu said:


> I see Gordon being traded before the deadline. If he is still with the team after the deadline, Paxson is an idiot! I would get rid of him and do everything I could to keep Deng in the off season. As for Big Ben, well, I guess you are stuck with him, dude.



That really depends. Keep in mind both deng and gordon are restricted free agents. this means the bulls have the right to match any offer another team might give them. They could also work out a sign and trade like they did with jamal crawford if there is a team that really wants either of them that bad. If the bulls can get a good starting sg that has some size and address that issue then they should make the trade by the deadline. But if they can't address the issue in full and the team is making strides then I say keep gordon. There is no use in throwing him away unless the bulls get what they want in terms of a large starting guard. 

I will tell you this- deng will get his money this summer. Pax low balled luol and overshot gordon. He needs to give luo 12-13 million/year. He's worth every penny. He can rebound, defend, hit open jumpers, slash to the basket, everything. He is a future all-star in the nba. [/QUOTE]







Azyiu said:


> Cool!  Ok, as always, I know people on gamefaqs are mostly 14-yr-olds... but man, have you visited the 2K8 board lately? How could some people are so blind about what Kobe has improved since the start of the season? I don't know, I guess some people just hate the Lakers for no reasons.
> 
> Oh hey, so how's your 2K8 season so far? I ain't doing well, dude. Am at 0-9 right now  But I am improving every game, and a W should be coming soon.  But man, I frigging HATE the controls on the PS3 version!!!



I stay off the 2k8 boards for the most part man. It's a bunch of kids who know nothing and thinkt they know everything. Even when you set them straight they still sit there and argue over some of the dumbest shit ever. I think there is something wrong with the school systems in this world. Kids seem to be getting stupider thess days. 

My 2k8 season is going good. I'm currently 25-10 with the hornets. the control configuration is actually different on ps2 this year as well. they reverted back to the old configuration that you would find in the earliest versions of 2k basketball games. Took a little gettting used to but it's cool. Im annoyed by the fact that all the rookies aren't in the game. the bulls don't even have aron gray for example. I' m also annoyed by the fact that they still have not changd toronto's home jersey. It still has the purple in it! The raptors changed that like 2 seasons ago! IS it like that in the ps3 version as well? And they don't have all the alternate jerseys available for the teams that do have them. There aren't codes out there for them either. What gives?


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> I agree he deserves to be punished- but what message were the team captains(griffin,wallace) trying to send by suspending him for a second game and the getting blown out by the misserable atlanta hawks?



True, I think the coach or management gave a little too much power to the captains this time. As for the Hawks, hey, they ain't that bad this year! Acie Law + Haford seem to be playing very well as rookies, and guys like Joe Johnson can now focus on getting the ball to the hole. Oh, Marvin Williams has been playing very well thus far too, and I think he is one unsung guy on the Hawks roster.  



GH0STrider said:


> My 2k8 season is going good. I'm currently 25-10 with the hornets. the control configuration is actually different on ps2 this year as well. they reverted back to the old configuration that you would find in the earliest versions of 2k basketball games. Took a little gettting used to but it's cool. Im annoyed by the fact that all the rookies aren't in the game. the bulls don't even have aron gray for example. I' m also annoyed by the fact that they still have not changd toronto's home jersey. It still has the purple in it! The raptors changed that like 2 seasons ago! IS it like that in the ps3 version as well? And they don't have all the alternate jerseys available for the teams that do have them. There aren't codes out there for them either. What gives?



Nice for you. I haven't played in like 3 - 4 nights now, and am still sitting at a pityful 0-9 record.  I am stubburn, I guess, cuz I insist on playing on the HOF level. But hey, I do see my defense improving (only lost my last game on a last second shot!); and now it is a matter of me not hitting the wrong buttoms, and not to screw myself up on the offensive end.  

Based on what I read and what you told me, I think the PS3 version is slightly improved. For one thing, the rosters are more complete on the PS3, but I still don't think Aaron Gray is in the game either (will check and confirm). I will need to keep an eye on the Raptors' jersey, thanks for pointing that out too. Meanwhile, I do have some minor complains about some of the courts. Like the Nuggets and Kings both have new courts (with a new center court logo), but the game still has the one from last season. Also, the Pistons now have this 50th anniversery thingy on their home floor, and it is not there either. Otherwise, everything looks pretty good as far as graphics is concerned. Players movement is another issue though. I keep on seeing guys "flowing" instead of dribbling the ball.  

Another topic now. The Wiz seem to be playing pretty well _WITHOUT_ Arenas (the real ballhog, ladies and gents), and he is still saying he plans to opt out of his deal by the end of the season. Good move?  What do you think? Also, if you were Eddie Jordan, and if the Wiz make the playoffs, do you keep Arenas on the active roster? And how would you play him? Keep in mind your team has been playing pretty damn well without him.

I wish Nene well.


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> True, I think the coach or management gave a little too much power to the captains this time. As for the Hawks, hey, they ain't that bad this year! Acie Law + Haford seem to be playing very well as rookies, and guys like Joe Johnson can now focus on getting the ball to the hole. Oh, Marvin Williams has been playing very well thus far too, and I think he is one unsung guy on the Hawks roster.



They are flying high right now but they aren't that good. 




Azyiu said:


> Another topic now. The Wiz seem to be playing pretty well _WITHOUT_ Arenas (the real ballhog, ladies and gents), and he is still saying he plans to opt out of his deal by the end of the season. Good move?  What do you think? Also, if you were Eddie Jordan, and if the Wiz make the playoffs, do you keep Arenas on the active roster? And how would you play him? Keep in mind your team has been playing pretty damn well without him.



Here is the thing with washington. Ernie jordon has a great system in place with the princeton offense. The reason they are playing so well is because their offense is being executed flawlessly. Gilbert breaks up many many plays to take his own shots and be the star. He is a selfish player. It's that simple. He is to focused on being he star and entertaining to care about winning. His attitude as is will never win him a tittle. If this team does make the playoffs- which they will- then they need to let agent zero walk. They can take that 14 million and snare a point guard in free agency. With a good free agent pickup and some more help up front the wizards could be a serious threat next season. Caron butler is definatly an allstar forward in this league as is jamison. I keep him off the roster when they make the playoffs and go as is.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> Caron butler is definatly an allstar forward in this league as is jamison. I keep him off the roster when they make the playoffs and go as is.



Caron _IS_ a legit all-star, no doubt.  The Lakers should never have given him away for Kwame!  Imagine a three headed monster in LA in Kobe + Odom + Caron... oh well...

About Arenas, if I were Jordan, I would have a talk with him before the playoffs start. If he agrees (highly doubtful) to come off the bench, I would keep him on the playoffs roster, if not, I won't be playing him. And if I were the Wiz management, I would love to resign him but not at the price he is asking for. 

The Rockets are another team that I cannot figure out. They have 5 PGs on the roster, and T-Mac... yet, they can't seem to interested in winning much at all.  I know it is next to impossible, but perhaps trading T-Mac and getting rid of some of their guards is necessary before it is too late. Yao, Scola, Battier are the only untouchable guys, IMO.


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> Caron _IS_ a legit all-star, no doubt.  The Lakers should never have given him away for Kwame!  Imagine a three headed monster in LA in Kobe + Odom + Caron... oh well....



It didn't work man. Caron had all the skills back then too he just needed to find a place where he fit in. You'd think with the defensive mentality those 3 have it would work. But it didn't. At the time kobe wasn't playing team ball. It might work now with phil back in la- but hey shoulda, coulda, woulda ya know?



Azyiu said:


> About Arenas, if I were Jordan, I would have a talk with him before the playoffs start. If he agrees (highly doubtful) to come off the bench, I would keep him on the playoffs roster, if not, I won't be playing him. And if I were the Wiz management, I would love to resign him but not at the price he is asking for.



I disagree man. Gilbert is to damn good to come off anybody's bench. If they were going to include gilbert on their playoff roster the only question Jordon should ask is, "are you going to play within my system"? cause if not your just not going to play. The problem is not gilbert's role with the team. He should be that starter and the focal point of the washington wizards. It's his decision making. He can't keep breaking up plays to take his own shots. He will get plenty of shots in the princeton offense that jordon runs. He will get better, much more open shots too. He has to abide by the system. Wether he starts or comes off the bench doesn't matter. If he's only going to play his game and not the team game then the results will be the same. 



Azyiu said:


> The Rockets are another team that I cannot figure out. They have 5 PGs on the roster, and T-Mac... yet, they can't seem to interested in winning much at all.  I know it is next to impossible, but perhaps trading T-Mac and getting rid of some of their guards is necessary before it is too late. Yao, Scola, Battier are the only untouchable guys, IMO.



Their coach is the problem. Adleman has really messed up a good thing that van gundy had going. Where the hell is the franchise? Adleman has an all star just rotting away in the bench. Sure stevie's knees have seen better days but I'm willing to put money on the fact that he could still do 15 a game no problem. He can still get to the basket and draw double teams as a serious scoring threat. At 6'3" he should see time at the 2 guard spot as well. PLAY THIS GUY ADLEMEN! What is the obsession with rafer alston? The guy turns the ball over like it's his job. He is a poor defender at best and is also an inconsistent shooter. Even with bad knees steve francis is the better player. I know people don't beleive it but that is only cause adlemen is keeping everyone from seeing it. I bet had steve signed with the clippers over the rockets as he alsmost did we would be talkinb about one of the great nba stories of the year with the return of the franchise. Check this lineup-
pg-steve francis
sg- mobley
sf- magette
pf- thomas/thornton
c- kamen 

I bet you the clipps would not be 11-24 had they had that and eventually the return of elton brand. 

Mike James had one breakout season and that's because he was on a piss poor toronto squad. He deserves to be in the rotation no doubt but maybe off the bench would be better. T-mac can't stay healthy. That's another glaring problem. the rockets will only go as far as yao and tmac take them. If tmac is always out then they won't go far. Yao is great but he can't win it by himself.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> It didn't work man. Caron had all the skills back then too he just needed to find a place where he fit in. You'd think with the defensive mentality those 3 have it would work. But it didn't. At the time kobe wasn't playing team ball. It might work now with phil back in la- but hey shoulda, coulda, woulda ya know?



I know, I was just day dreaming. Still, the main thing I wanted to know is why would anyone, when he is sober, give away some much for Kwame Brown?   




GH0STrider said:


> Gilbert is to damn good to come off anybody's bench.



Sure, and I think I just now heard Gil said:"There is no *I* in team, and there is sure ain't no *WE* either."  So if Deng is worth $10M per season, how much is Arenas worth? He's got talent for sure, but I am not quite positive if I want him to be on my team...




GH0STrider said:


> What is the obsession with rafer alston?



Exactly, even my Rockets loving buddy can't quite answer that question for me. By the way, he has been kind of quiet about the Rockets lately too... 



GH0STrider said:


> I bet had steve signed with the clippers over the rockets as he alsmost did we would be talkinb about one of the great nba stories of the year with the return of the franchise. Check this lineup-
> pg-steve francis
> sg- mobley
> sf- magette
> pf- thomas/thornton
> c- kamen
> 
> I bet you the clipps would not be 11-24 had they had that and eventually the return of elton brand.



Right... but why should I care about the LA B-team anyway?  j/k Seriously though, the Clippers's upcoming off season should be interesting. Maggette could opt out and becoming a free agent, and I don't think he wants anything less than $9 or 10 M per season. Will the Clippers keep him? I think they should, but I doubt if they are willing to pay him. Don't forget, they already commited money to Kamen. So keep an eye there this summer, and I think things are going to get quite interesting.

Finally, I won a game in 2K8 at last!  Well, but then it wasn't anything that is worth writing home about... I beat the CBA worthy NY Knicks.  Yeah, ANYONE can beat those losers, man.  The only thing I am proud of is the way I beat them. I managed to hold them down to a 41% shooting for the whole game, and did NOT allow a single fast break point.  At least I got my first W.  

Oh, by the way, I think you are right about the Raptors' uniform. Their home one still has that purple on the sides. Good eyes!


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> I know, I was just day dreaming. Still, the main thing I wanted to know is why would anyone, when he is sober, give away some much for Kwame Brown?



Well at the time they really needed a starting big. All they really had was chris mihm.






Azyiu said:


> Sure, and I think I just now heard Gil said:"There is no *I* in team, and there is sure ain't no *WE* either."  So if Deng is worth $10M per season, how much is Arenas worth? He's got talent for sure, but I am not quite positive if I want him to be on my team...



Deng is worth more than 10 mil. AS I said he was asking for 12-13 and he is worth every penny. Gilbert makes 11 mil a season right now and is looking for a max deal. the guy did average like 29ppg last season...





Azyiu said:


> Right... but why should I care about the LA B-team anyway?  j/k Seriously though, the Clippers's upcoming off season should be interesting. Maggette could opt out and becoming a free agent, and I don't think he wants anything less than $9 or 10 M per season. Will the Clippers keep him? I think they should, but I doubt if they are willing to pay him. Don't forget, they already commited money to Kamen. So keep an eye there this summer, and I think things are going to get quite interesting.



I've had my eyes on maggette as well. Word around chicago is that pax will most likely see a sign and trade for ben gordon. Gordon is asking for 15 mill and pax refuses to give him that (his first smart move!). Maggette is a chicago guy and has said many times he would love to come home. I would say a sign and trade for maggette to chicago for gordon is not that unlikely. It would give the bulls a large guy who can play the 2 and 3. 



Azyiu said:


> Finally, I won a game in 2K8 at last!  Well, but then it wasn't anything that is worth writing home about... I beat the CBA worthy NY Knicks.  Yeah, ANYONE can beat those losers, man.  The only thing I am proud of is the way I beat them. I managed to hold them down to a 41% shooting for the whole game, and did NOT allow a single fast break point.  At least I got my first W.
> 
> Oh, by the way, I think you are right about the Raptors' uniform. Their home one still has that purple on the sides. Good eyes!



Don't short change yourself man. The knicks are actually pretty good in the game. On paper there is a lot of talent in new york. The reason they suck so bad in real life is because they have the worst coach possibly in nba history, a gm who just stockpiles names rather than put a team together that will actually have chemistry, and some dude who likes to make passes at his vp. Oh wait! that's the same guy! Mark my words man the knicks should be one of the better teams in the east. get rid of marbury's bullshit and fire thomas and I bet that team starts to achieve some wins. 

That toronto jersey thing just pisses me off. that has been changed for 2 seasons. How fucking cheap can 2ksports be?


----------



## Azyiu

Dude, got to love them Bulls these days.  ESPN - Bulls rookie Curry arrested for urinating in public, resisting arrest - NBA




GH0STrider said:


> Deng is worth more than 10 mil. AS I said he was asking for 12-13 and he is worth every penny. Gilbert makes 11 mil a season right now and is looking for a max deal. the guy did average like 29ppg last season...



So let's see how this play out this summer. It is a damn if you do, and damn if you don't kind of thing for the Wiz... unless, they can at least get to the second round in the playoffs without Arenas, then I think they don't have much bargaining chips.



GH0STrider said:


> I've had my eyes on maggette as well. Word around chicago is that pax will most likely see a sign and trade for ben gordon. Gordon is asking for 15 mill and pax refuses to give him that (his first smart move!). Maggette is a chicago guy and has said many times he would love to come home. I would say a sign and trade for maggette to chicago for gordon is not that unlikely. It would give the bulls a large guy who can play the 2 and 3.



Don't forget Mark Cuban and his Mavs. If they don't go far again this spring, I won't be surprised if he blows up this team, and perhaps find a way to get Maggette or someone. I am actually quite surprised he didn't do much roster wise since 2004. 



GH0STrider said:


> Don't short change yourself man. The knicks are actually pretty good in the game. On paper there is a lot of talent in new york. The reason they suck so bad in real life is because they have the worst coach possibly in nba history, a gm who just stockpiles names rather than put a team together that will actually have chemistry, and some dude who likes to make passes at his vp. Oh wait! that's the same guy! Mark my words man the knicks should be one of the better teams in the east. get rid of marbury's bullshit and fire thomas and I bet that team starts to achieve some wins.
> 
> That toronto jersey thing just pisses me off. that has been changed for 2 seasons. How fucking cheap can 2ksports be?



Besides coaching, chemistry is everything. I never believed in Thomas as a coach, and the Knicks' chemistry is terrible at best. You are right though, who in his right mind would want Marbury? The Suns were trying hard to keep a straight face when Thomas agreed to trade for Marbury and Penny's huge contract back in 2004.  Well, he both know he is a cancer in the lockroom, but getting rid of him and Thomas alone won't fix things there. They need a respected vet to kind of lead the way, they do not need another star, you know? Someone like a Avery Johnson-type guy would be perfect for them.

As for the jersey thing on 2K8, well, it doesn't bother me as much as my main concerns are on the basketball court itself. Oh oh, not sure if you heard about this, but the PS3 version has some sort of a glitch in layups and dunking. Guys constantly missing easy, wide-open layups or dunks! At first I didn't notice it nor did it bother me until last night!  I was playing against the Rockets, and they went on a 25-5 run to blow the game wide open!  What pissed me off was that I stole or intercepted the ball several times, and was wide-open for fast breaks and stuff... guess what? Everyone kept missing layups / dunks!!! WTF?!   And then on the other end, no matter WHAT I did, they scored.   Sure, I know there is a patch for download, but since I don't have my PS3 hooked up to the rounter, I am not sure how else I can get the patch.  Either that I get the patch somehow, or I think I will need to lower the level by one step AND raise my layups / dunks attributes. Like I told you, I am stubburn, and deep down I really don't want to do that....


----------



## GH0STrider

It's not a glitch man. You have to actually time when you jump for the layup and dunks. My guess is your jumping to close to the hoop. Take the dunk or layup further back.

As for curry... He really doesn't reflect the bulls. The rest of the guys are pretty much model players. They work hard and are great examples of professionals on and off the court. Curry is a late 2nd round pick man, he won't be on this roster next year anyhow. He was brought in to see if he could develop into a large shooting force. They obviously don't like him since they keep bouncing him and nicholas back and fourth to the d league. With the way this team is struggling to defend larger 2 guards it wouldn't hurt to give him a shot. And keep in mind it's fucking idaho. Like they have anything better to do there as police than bust people for doing stupid shit.


----------



## Azyiu

I think it is more likely a glitch, dude. Since EA did release a patch to address that issue. I read on the 2K8 board, some people raise the layups / dunks attributes all the way to a 100 and STILL miss shots on a regular basis. Oh well... of course, the AI is much smarter this time around, and if you play on HOF level; you have to be very smart and quick too. Guess I really need to lower it by one level, dude. 

About your Bulls, would you consider trading Big Ben for Zach Randolph?


----------



## GH0STrider

I have no problem with the dunks or layups man. I hit it everytime. Like I said I adjust my take off time and it works just fine. 

I think in the end zach could work out in chicago if he could learn to share the rock. The bulls would have no problem letting him be one of the main points on offense as long as he was willing to share the ball with deng, gordon,ect. Plus zach is much younger than ben and will be productive for many more years to come. 

then there is the downside-
If not given his way Zach can be a locker room cancer. He demands the ball and needs to be a better team player. I think his troubled past and present would keep pax from making that deal. I think john would rather keep ben and be a major player in the free agent market in 2 years than deal with zach's bullshit. If anything I would like to see eddy curry return to chicago. I think eddy is a better post player offensively than randalph. Zach can step out and make jumpshots and rebounds better but curry gives the bulls a younger player with a much better attitude and he is also bigger. I never wanted to see him go in the first place. it would also give noah a chance to play more minutes at the pf position. So I like that better. Curry of course causes problems on defense but hey zach doesn't even try. So curry for wallace would be the deal I want.


----------



## kung_fu

114-112 T-raps over Celtics  I'm so pumped right now! What a thriller. We had to beat them one of these days.


----------



## GH0STrider

hmm... Boston all the sudden coming down to earth. I think that team is really good but I think the pistons or cavs could knock them out in a 7 game series.


----------



## YYZ2112

I have to admit that I'm pretty much living in hell right now. Not only do I have to deal with Patriot mania and the Red Sox Nation, I happen to be a Knicks fan who must deal with the Celtics tearing up the east and kicking the crap out of them every time they face each other.

When did all the New England sports teams get the memo to start kicking ass???? I want to go back to the days not so long ago when the Sox couldn't win the big game and the celtics were a far cry from what they used to be.....  

I'm done.


----------



## Azyiu

^ wooo... someone sounds bitter  

Dude, if you are a true Knicks fan, you should start boycotting the Knicks... that's right, as long as people still buy tickets and stuff, James Dolan won't feel the pain at all. Firing Thomas AND getting rid of Marbury won't fix the problems. The problem _IS_ James Dolan's mis-management of that once proud organization, man.

Slightly off topic, ain't you also on the DT forum by a different monika?  Oh, and Rush rules!


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> ^ wooo... someone sounds bitter
> 
> Dude, if you are a true Knicks fan, you should start boycotting the Knicks... that's right, as long as people still buy tickets and stuff, James Dolan won't feel the pain at all. Firing Thomas AND getting rid of Marbury won't fix the problems. The problem _IS_ James Dolan's mis-management of that once proud organization, man.
> 
> Slightly off topic, ain't you also on the DT forum by a different monika?  Oh, and Rush rules!




Dolan's mistake is allowing thomas to be the gm and coach of this team when he clearly has proven he can't do the job. Everything else is on thomas. He stockpiled names not talent and chemsitry. He is a piss poor coach on top of that too. I personally love watching the knicks loose being a chicago guy, but this is even to much for me.

And yes- Rush does kick ass.


----------



## YYZ2112

Azyiu said:


> ^ wooo... someone sounds bitter
> 
> Dude, if you are a true Knicks fan, you should start boycotting the Knicks... that's right, as long as people still buy tickets and stuff, James Dolan won't feel the pain at all. Firing Thomas AND getting rid of Marbury won't fix the problems. The problem _IS_ James Dolan's mis-management of that once proud organization, man.
> 
> Slightly off topic, ain't you also on the DT forum by a different monika?  Oh, and Rush rules!



 Yeah.... A little bitter is a good way to sum up how I feel. I work with way too many Sox and Patriot fans and now the damn Celtics fans are coming out of the woodwork from their 30 year nap!!!  

I'll be honest, I really haven't been following the Knicks since Thomas has been there. I can't stand him or the management of this team anymore. I can't figure out how this team has turned into such a mess. 

I really got into the Knicks in the early 90's and I know for a fact if it wasn't for that dude with the initials of M.J. the Knicks would have at least two championships with Ewing and Starks from that era..... maybe more. 


Oh.. and no, I'm not of the DT forum. Must be another Rush fan. Glad to see more Rush fans here. Although, don't get me started on them either!!  

Go Knicks!


----------



## GH0STrider

So c-webb back in the nba. Yeah... good luck winning that elusive tittle with the warriors pal.


----------



## Azyiu

In some strange ways, I think C-Webb would fit in well with the Warriors... hell, if nothing else, neither of them play D! 

Some random thoughts...

If Shaq is really a team first guy, he should seriously consider taking an early retirement. Get heal up and perhaps sign a small deal with the Heat next season or the one after. With his giant contract and his 80-year-old body, the Heat ain't going nowhere (not that I care). Let's not forget D-Wade's contract is up in 2010, and if anyone from the 2003 draft class; I can see him being the first to leave for another team.

I know Jason Kidd can still play and help a good team win games, but is he worth giving up so much (as reported) for? At least on paper, the Mavs' rumored proposal seems to favour only the Mavs. If they go ahead without getting Portland involved, why would the Nets do it? Another rumor has the Lakers giving up almost half the team for Kidd alone. Although that proposal does not include neither Bynum or Odom, but still...

Are the Spurs suddenly showing their age? Or are they once again fooling us before they switch it on? Either way, I would love to see a match up between the Suns and the Hornets in the playoffs. It might probably be more entertaining then last year's Suns vs. Spurs.

Finally, am I out of mine like my buddy said when I am STILL playing on HOF on the NBA 2K8?


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> In some strange ways, I think C-Webb would fit in well with the Warriors... hell, if nothing else, neither of them play D!
> 
> Some random thoughts...
> 
> If Shaq is really a team first guy, he should seriously consider taking an early retirement. Get heal up and perhaps sign a small deal with the Heat next season or the one after. With his giant contract and his 80-year-old body, the Heat ain't going nowhere (not that I care). Let's not forget D-Wade's contract is up in 2010, and if anyone from the 2003 draft class; I can see him being the first to leave for another team.
> 
> I know Jason Kidd can still play and help a good team win games, but is he worth giving up so much (as reported) for? At least on paper, the Mavs' rumored proposal seems to favour only the Mavs. If they go ahead without getting Portland involved, why would the Nets do it? Another rumor has the Lakers giving up almost half the team for Kidd alone. Although that proposal does not include neither Bynum or Odom, but still...
> 
> Are the Spurs suddenly showing their age? Or are they once again fooling us before they switch it on? Either way, I would love to see a match up between the Suns and the Hornets in the playoffs. It might probably be more entertaining then last year's Suns vs. Spurs.
> 
> Finally, am I out of mine like my buddy said when I am STILL playing on HOF on the NBA 2K8?




c-webb can't run with those knee problems. I don't know how he thinks he is going to keep pace in that up-tempo offense the warriors run.

Shaq was worth the money at the time. He was playing most of the games and giving 20 and 10. He was drawing double teams and he helped with a tittle. I don't think many saw his decline happening as fast as it has. He is not going to walk about from the 40 mil he is still owed, especially with a divorce in progress.

As long as the lakers aren't giving up bynum,kobe, or odom I'd say everyone else can go. Think about a line-up of j kidd and those 3. wow.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> c-webb can't run with those knee problems. I don't know how he thinks he is going to keep pace in that up-tempo offense the warriors run.



For 10 mins a game, I think he can still run around ok. Honestly, I think Nelson wanted him mostly for insecurance purposes. 



GH0STrider said:


> Shaq was worth the money at the time. He was playing most of the games and giving 20 and 10. He was drawing double teams and he helped with a tittle. I don't think many saw his decline happening as fast as it has. He is not going to walk about from the 40 mil he is still owed, especially with a divorce in progress.



His decline reminds me of Hakeem's... pretty much out of nowhere Hakeem acted like he couldn't even play once the 1997 - 98 season started...  Then again, all big men decline quickly like that.



GH0STrider said:


> As long as the lakers aren't giving up bynum,kobe, or odom I'd say everyone else can go. Think about a line-up of j kidd and those 3. wow.



Look at the "bright" side, Kobe got a "triple-doubles" tonight @ Pistons... 39 pts, 10 rebounds, 11 TOs...


----------



## GH0STrider

That's a bad triple double my friend. It's insane how much bynum means to that team. HE really makes them that much better. 2008 lakers mvp right there.


----------



## Azyiu

Bynum is important to the Lakers... simply because other than him, there is no other RELIABLE big man on their roster. It is a reality us Lakers fans have to face. Other than Bynum, one other big man I trust on the team is Turiaf. If we could get a banger like a Luis Scola-type, we would be fine... we can only dream.


----------



## 777timesgod

True that about Bynum, and not having a solution on the bench is really bad. Imagine if he should get injured...


----------



## GH0STrider

777timesgod said:


> True that about Bynum, and not having a solution on the bench is really bad. Imagine if he should get injured...



He is injured. that is what we are talking about. He is out for 2 months

ESPN - Sources: Grizz sending Gasol to Lakers for Brown - NBA

Pau gasol is traded to the lakers for kwame brown. that fucking does it. I am not watching another bulls game until paxon is fired. the lakers gave up way less than the bulls could have to aquire him. We could of given them tyrus thomas and some pics and it would have been a better deal. John paxon sucks harder than jenna jammison


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> John paxon sucks harder than jenna jammison



Best quote in a while.  

I don't mean to rub it in, dude, but I haven't been happier as a Lakers fan since game 4 of the 2006 Playoffs first round.  Will the Lakers win the championship this year? Maybe not, but we are getting MUCH better without giving up much for sure. As for the Grizzlies, with Kwame's expiring contract, they actually have some money to go after someone (Deng?) this summer if they wish. Plus this deal decreases their payroll for next season by a HELL lot, so they can use that advantage to try to sell the team too.


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> Best quote in a while.
> 
> I don't mean to rub it in, dude, but I haven't been happier as a Lakers fan since game 4 of the 2006 Playoffs first round.  Will the Lakers win the championship this year? Maybe not, but we are getting MUCH better without giving up much for sure. As for the Grizzlies, with Kwame's expiring contract, they actually have some money to go after someone (Deng?) this summer if they wish. Plus this deal decreases their payroll for next season by a HELL lot, so they can use that advantage to try to sell the team too.



deng isn't going anywhere, he is a restricted free agent. So even if he does sign an offer sheet with another team( i doubt even pax would let that happen), the bulls will have the right to match. Deng will be a bull for a long time to come. There will be no bull in a grizz uni next year. The only way gordon will leave is in a sign and trade, and the grizz have nothing the bulls want now. I tip my hat to the lakers. They got the steal of the century.


----------



## Azyiu

Yo, Blackcock, as of tonight (2/4/08), the Bulls are only one-game behind the Nets for the #8 spot. As bad as their 19-28 record seems, making the playoffs is not impossible. So, my question for you is, would you prefer to see the Bulls making the #8 spot or better? Or would you rather see them head to the lotteryville? 

I was also checking out the west standing... holy crap! There are only 5-game seperating the #1 and #8 team, and the Rockets (@ #9) are quietly winning 8 road games in a row and is only a game behind the Warriors for the #8 spot. Out west is just crazy, man. Winning or losing one game can mean making or missing the playoffs entirely... just check out the Blazers and Nuggets before the start of Monday's game.


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> Yo, Blackcock, as of tonight (2/4/08), the Bulls are only one-game behind the Nets for the #8 spot. As bad as their 19-28 record seems, making the playoffs is not impossible. So, my question for you is, would you prefer to see the Bulls making the #8 spot or better? Or would you rather see them head to the lotteryville?
> 
> I was also checking out the west standing... holy crap! There are only 5-game seperating the #1 and #8 team, and the Rockets (@ #9) are quietly winning 8 road games in a row and is only a game behind the Warriors for the #8 spot. Out west is just crazy, man. Winning or losing one game can mean making or missing the playoffs entirely... just check out the Blazers and Nuggets before the start of Monday's game.



Honestly dude- The bulls have played so god awful at times they just don't deserve to be there in any capcity unless they turn it on and start beating the shit out of teams. It's one thing to constantly come up short after putting forth a strong effort and lose by a few points. It's another to get your ass handed to you every other game like the bulls. And honestly- what would be the point? At this point in the season the best we could hope for it a 7th or 8th seed which is a fucking joke for a team that just one year ago won 50 games. (Fuck you John Paxon, It's called managing the team for a reason dickhead). Anyhow my paxon rant aside- I would rather see them just get a lotery pick. All a 7th or 8th seed is going to earn us is a boston or detroit beatdown that is more embarassing than this season could have ever been imagined. Not to mention with deng out for a long strech we don't have a chance. Although on a positive note Hinrich is playing much better as of late. If there was ever a man who deserved to lose his job- John fucking Paxon...

And yeah man, the west is nuts. It gives a whole new meaning to "wild wild west" huh? I'm looking forward to seeing c-webb with the warriors and Pau with the lakers. Sidenote: I never thought I would say this but man I am really enjoying the lakers this season. Boy are they fun to watch. They are going to be my team this year in the playoffs. (unless of course the bulls get it together and sneak in only to embarass this shit out of us loyal followers by getting murdered by boston or detroit).


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> And yeah man, the west is nuts. It gives a whole new meaning to "wild wild west" huh? I'm looking forward to seeing c-webb with the warriors and Pau with the lakers. Sidenote: I never thought I would say this but man I am really enjoying the lakers this season. Boy are they fun to watch. They are going to be my team this year in the playoffs. (unless of course the bulls get it together and sneak in only to embarass this shit out of us loyal followers by getting murdered by boston or detroit).



Totally, I too am so looking forward to seeing C-Webb and his crybaby acts in action again... I hope he would also argue with Nelson in the closing moments in one of the big games.  

As for Pau, I am just so excited, man!  

I hear you about your concerns on your Bulls, dude... but you know what? After watching the Super Bowl on Monday morning (my time), you never know what can happen in the playoffs... hell, who knows? maybe the Celtics would fold just as badly as the Mavs last year in the first round. If you ask me, they have the best chance and all the potentials to fold badly!  KG's playoffs history, Allen's lack of D in big games, Rivers' coaching... man, I can go on and on.


----------



## GH0STrider

We actually have gone 3-0 against the pistons this season. We might be able to make a series with detroit interesting.


----------



## Azyiu

I know at this stage it is just a rumor... but are you aware of a report that Shaq could be traded to the Suns for Shawn Marion and Marcus Banks?

I think Marion's "trade-me-or-else" attitude combining with the Lakers' recent Gasol steal, Steve Kerr realizes he can't really see this current group winning the west anymore. I bet he is thinking what Riley was thinking in 2004... try to win now and worry about the future later. Let's stay tuned, dude.


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> I know at this stage it is just a rumor... but are you aware of a report that Shaq could be traded to the Suns for Shawn Marion and Marcus Banks?
> 
> I think Marion's "trade-me-or-else" attitude combining with the Lakers' recent Gasol steal, Steve Kerr realizes he can't really see this current group winning the west anymore. I bet he is thinking what Riley was thinking in 2004... try to win now and worry about the future later. Let's stay tuned, dude.



It's not a rumor dude. It's in serious talks. The heat contacted Shaq's representation today and told them they were shopping him and were in serious talk with the suns. The suns view it as cleaning up their locker room. Marion and his bullshit have become a distractioin apparently. I think it is a good move for both teams. Marion clearly doesn't want to be in Phoenix anymore and they could lose him for nothing. Shaq could add some much need defense to the suns. Not to mention with the way the suns play, IF he can keep up he could average 20 a game again. The only concern is if he can keep pace with the run and gun suns.


----------



## Azyiu

You know what? This is what I don't understand about pro ballers sometimes. As you might recall, I used to live in AZ and fans simply *LOVE* Marion to death down there. IMO, he doesn't really show them his love back enough or at all... besides, Marion should know better he is only a garbage man or a #3 option at best... what makes him think he should be the #1 guy? Him and Joe Johnson got me scratching my head sometimes...


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> You know what? This is what I don't understand about pro ballers sometimes. As you might recall, I used to live in AZ and fans simply *LOVE* Marion to death down there. IMO, he doesn't really show them his love back enough or at all... besides, Marion should know better he is only a garbage man or a #3 option at best... what makes him think he should be the #1 guy? Him and Joe Johnson got me scratching my head sometimes...



True that. Marion will fit in well with the thugs down in Miami. I would love to see him tell d-wayde why he should be the number 1 option.


----------



## Azyiu

Note to D-Wade: There is no real future down in Miami... when your deal is up in 2010, join us in LA


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> Note to D-Wade: There is no real future down in Miami... when your deal is up in 2010, join us in LA



Ha. Like you'll have the salary cap for him. D-wade is coming to the team he shoould have came to in the first place... CHICAGO


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> Ha. Like you'll have the salary cap for him. D-wade is coming to the team he shoould have came to in the first place... CHICAGO



Ha! Just a note to remind you, Mr.Blackcock, barring something stupid they do between now and 2010, YOUR beloved NY Knicks should have enough to sign D-Wade away from Miami.  

Ok, the Shaq trade is official, but I still think it could go either way.  One thing is for sure, the Suns have just admitted their run & gun style won't win them a championship, and it kind of sucks for us fans.  Anyway, I wish Shaq well and we (the Lakers) will see him in April / May... and he is welcome to keep watching us in June.


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> Ha! Just a note to remind you, Mr.Blackcock, barring something stupid they do between now and 2010, YOUR beloved NY Knicks should have enough to sign D-Wade away from Miami.
> 
> Ok, the Shaq trade is official, but I still think it could go either way.  One thing is for sure, the Suns have just admitted their run & gun style won't win them a championship, and it kind of sucks for us fans.  Anyway, I wish Shaq well and we (the Lakers) will see him in April / May... and he is welcome to keep watching us in June.



First- the knicks will do something stupid between now and 2010. Dude they do stupid shit every other day. 
second- Nobody but dumbass ron artest wants to be part of the hell that is new york. Their own fans boo them more than a visiting crowd. D-wade doesn't want to play there. Isiah aside- that organization all together doesn't know how to win. their managment and ownership sucks. If it came down to chicago and new york wade wouldn't think twice about coming to his his home town and playing for the bulls. 

Yeah the shaq trade is offical. I can't believe shaq is a sun. Wow. And all in the same day they admit their run and gun bs won't win championships. I think shaq could really revive his career with the suns. 

as for your lakers... dude. Your a long way away from playing in june. Pau isn't going to get you there. He is highly skilled offensivly but soft as soft can be on the defensive end. You think he can bang with duncan? amare? shaq? Dirk? Nah. It will come down to bynum becoming a 20 and 12 beast and lamar returning to his miami form. While bynum's development looks promising odom is holding you guys down. He is good for rebounding and defense but his offensive game has been trash since ariving in la. Bottom line the suns are the better team right now. the best point guard in the nba. And now one scary front line with shaq and amare. If anything your boy kobe and phil can throw a pool party in june and watch the finals at jackson's crib in Montana. Sorry...


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> as for your lakers... dude. Your a long way away from playing in june. Pau isn't going to get you there. He is highly skilled offensivly but soft as soft can be on the defensive end. You think he can bang with duncan? amare? shaq? Dirk? Nah. It will come down to bynum becoming a 20 and 12 beast and lamar returning to his miami form. While bynum's development looks promising odom is holding you guys down. He is good for rebounding and defense but his offensive game has been trash since ariving in la. Bottom line the suns are the better team right now. the best point guard in the nba. And now one scary front line with shaq and amare. If anything your boy kobe and phil can throw a pool party in june and watch the finals at jackson's crib in Montana. Sorry...



Seriously, between the Lakers and the Suns, I like Lakers' chances for playing in June over the Suns right now. You can say anything or how Pau is "soft" all you want, but look at the Suns' roster, especially their so-called bench. They may have a very good starting lineup, but who else do you have coming off the bench? Diaw and Barbosa, and who else, Sean Marks?!  

You are right, Shaq is going to help the Suns down in the post, but then I also bet you there will be times they play "four-on-five" or vice versa when he is on the floor! Plus, how much do you play him these days? He isn't a great defender even in his prime... oops, sorry, forgot he now plays for the Suns, so playing D is not necessary.  Anyway, I love Shaq, but I honestly don't think they have a better chance in playing in June than the Lakers.

As for Pau, nah, he doesn't need to carry a team like when he did in Memphis. All he needs to do is to just play his game, and average close to a double-doubles. Hell, remember A.C. Green in 2000? Horace Grant in 2001? and finally Sumaki Walker in 2002? You do not need a big, strong PF to really compete and win in the triangle. Hell, and I bet Pau is much better than those 3 guys I just mentioned, period!


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> Seriously, between the Lakers and the Suns, I like Lakers' chances for playing in June over the Suns right now. You can say anything or how Pau is "soft" all you want, but look at the Suns' roster, especially their so-called bench. They may have a very good starting lineup, but who else do you have coming off the bench? Diaw and Barbosa, and who else, Sean Marks?!



I disagree. I think the suns will be there over the lakers. Lamar- he really sucks compared to what he once was. I think everyone sees that right now, hence the reason he was almost moved. If the grizz weren't looking specificly for cap space I bet Lamar would have been moved for pau. Look at the threat on for the lakers. Pau, kobe, bynum, maybe lamar. Look at the suns. Shaq, nash, amare, barbosa, bell, diaw, and don't forget grant hill who is playing great for the suns. They are a way more potent offense than the lakers and with shaq down low they are dangerous. I take shaq and amare over pau and bynum anyday man. 





Azyiu said:


> You are right, Shaq is going to help the Suns down in the post, but then I also bet you there will be times they play "four-on-five" or vice versa when he is on the floor! Plus, how much do you play him these days? He isn't a great defender even in his prime... oops, sorry, forgot he now plays for the Suns, so playing D is not necessary.  Anyway, I love Shaq, but I honestly don't think they have a better chance in playing in June than the Lakers.



Shaq not a great defender? Dude, he size alone makes him a good defender. Hell yeah he is a good defender. He is a 3 time 2nd team all defense team member mind you. He does a pretty good job. And it's not like he can't play anymore. He can ignite the break for the suns. I bet you he at least averages 18 and 8 for the suns. It's not just the suns that don't play d my friend, it's the western conference. That run and gun game will play greatly to shaq's offense. He will add a whole new dimension to the suns. He will ive them d in the paint and allow for more half court play. So when they can't get their run and gun thing going- they still can win in the half court. Like when the spurs slowed them down last week and held them to like 85 or something. That could be a winnable game now. I feel sorry for people doubting shaq. The dude is hurt but when healthy he can still play. 



Azyiu said:


> As for Pau, nah, he doesn't need to carry a team like when he did in Memphis. All he needs to do is to just play his game, and average close to a double-doubles. Hell, remember A.C. Green in 2000? Horace Grant in 2001? and finally Sumaki Walker in 2002? You do not need a big, strong PF to really compete and win in the triangle. Hell, and I bet Pau is much better than those 3 guys I just mentioned, period!



I'm not about to bash pau man. I like him. I wanted him in chicago, If we had a gm with any brains he would be here instead of la. He doesn't need to carry the team but he does need to play both ends of the floor. He has been a poor and soft defender his whole career. If you think these lakers will be there in june- it will all hinge on wether this guy can toughen up and play strong. The pf position is a tough one in the west. duncan, amare, dirk, west, ect. there is tough competition.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> I disagree. I think the suns will be there over the lakers. Lamar- he really sucks compared to what he once was. I think everyone sees that right now, hence the reason he was almost moved. If the grizz weren't looking specificly for cap space I bet Lamar would have been moved for pau.



I think Lamar is an easy fall guy, but I am also glad most non-Lakers fans think he sucks. He will be a "surprise" to most people comes playoffs time. Honestly, although I don't think we will see the kind of plays from his Heat days, he is really not that bad. In fact, he is a very smart player, with his size, speed and passing skills, he actually fits very well in the triangle. One of the main reasons why he was mentioned in almost every trade scenario is due to the size of his contract.



GH0STrider said:


> Look at the threat on for the lakers. Pau, kobe, bynum, maybe lamar. Look at the suns. Shaq, nash, amare, barbosa, bell, diaw, and don't forget grant hill who is playing great for the suns. They are a way more potent offense than the lakers and with shaq down low they are dangerous. I take shaq and amare over pau and bynum anyday man.



You pretty much ignored what I said in my original post. I too think Suns' starting five is as good as anyone out west, but I see their problem in their bench or the lack of it. Then again, except for Amare, all of the Suns' main guys are over 33 of age... they might be slightly better this year, but I still would take the Lakers long term any day.



GH0STrider said:


> Shaq not a great defender? Dude, he size alone makes him a good defender. Hell yeah he is a good defender. He is a 3 time 2nd team all defense team member mind you. He does a pretty good job. And it's not like he can't play anymore. He can ignite the break for the suns. I bet you he at least averages 18 and 8 for the suns. It's not just the suns that don't play d my friend, it's the western conference. That run and gun game will play greatly to shaq's offense. He will add a whole new dimension to the suns. He will ive them d in the paint and allow for more half court play. So when they can't get their run and gun thing going- they still can win in the half court. Like when the spurs slowed them down last week and held them to like 85 or something. That could be a winnable game now. I feel sorry for people doubting shaq. The dude is hurt but when healthy he can still play.



Shaq played for the Lakers for 8 years, so you think I don't know? Seriously, let's not just look at stats here. Of course, his size and speed alone are good defensive capitals, but IMHO his speed is slowly decreasing (if not already have). Plus, except for the 1999 - 2000 season, Shaq never really seriously commited to playing great D. I mean, sure, once in a while he get a steal down low then lead a fast break as a point-center, but just how often do we see that? Still, even though he might not be as good as one-on-one defender like Sheed, he will improve the Suns down low for sure!



GH0STrider said:


> I'm not about to bash pau man. I like him. I wanted him in chicago, If we had a gm with any brains he would be here instead of la. He doesn't need to carry the team but he does need to play both ends of the floor. He has been a poor and soft defender his whole career. If you think these lakers will be there in june- it will all hinge on wether this guy can toughen up and play strong. The pf position is a tough one in the west. duncan, amare, dirk, west, ect. there is tough competition.



This statement alone tells me you really don't know Pau.  Either that, or you basically ignored anything he had done in the last two Euro Championships. He was pretty much the sole reason why Spain was so successful in the Euro Championship in 2006 before breaking his foot, and his teammates picked up the slack and won it all. Last year they made it back to the championship game before losing to the surprising Russian team. Sure, it is easy to blame one guy for a loss and all, blame him.  Oh, while you are blaming him for his soft D, please also call out guys like Tony Parker, Boris Diaw (they didn't even make it far last year), Nowitzki etc!  While we are at it, like I said in my last post, you think Pau is not as good as A.C.Green, Horace Grant or even Sumaki "Are You Kidding Me" Walker on D?


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> I think Lamar is an easy fall guy, but I am also glad most non-Lakers fans think he sucks. He will be a "surprise" to most people comes playoffs time. Honestly, although I don't think we will see the kind of plays from his Heat days, he is really not that bad. In fact, he is a very smart player, with his size, speed and passing skills, he actually fits very well in the triangle. One of the main reasons why he was mentioned in almost every trade scenario is due to the size of his contract.



His contract wouldn't be an issue if he lived up to that price tag.





Azyiu said:


> You pretty much ignored what I said in my original post. I too think Suns' starting five is as good as anyone out west, but I see their problem in their bench or the lack of it. Then again, except for Amare, all of the Suns' main guys are over 33 of age... they might be slightly better this year, but I still would take the Lakers long term any day.You pretty much ignored what I said.



I named at least 7 guys. Last I checked there is a reason they call it a "starting 5". they have at least 2 guys who can come off the bench and contribute big. I mean c'mon, barbosa averages almost 20 a game off the bench! That's from one guy.





Azyiu said:


> Shaq played for the Lakers for 8 years, so you think I don't know? Seriously, let's not just look at stats here. Of course, his size and speed alone are good defensive capitals, but IMHO his speed is slowly decreasing (if not already have). Plus, except for the 1999 - 2000 season, Shaq never really seriously commited to playing great D. I mean, sure, once in a while he get a steal down low then lead a fast break as a point-center, but just how often do we see that? Still, even though he might not be as good as one-on-one defender like Sheed, he will improve the Suns down low for sure!



You don't get named to the all nba defensive team for sucking at d. He is a solid defender. The difference is that he knows what games matter and what games don't. He understands if you burn yourself out during the season there isn't much left for the playoffs. Especially at his age and size. Shaq has really held his own in the post season as far as I'm concerned. He will greatly improve the suns defense. 




Azyiu said:


> This statement alone tells me you really don't know Pau.  Either that, or you basically ignored anything he had done in the last two Euro Championships. He was pretty much the sole reason why Spain was so successful in the Euro Championship in 2006 before breaking his foot, and his teammates picked up the slack and won it all. Last year they made it back to the championship game before losing to the surprising Russian team. Sure, it is easy to blame one guy for a loss and all, blame him.  Oh, while you are blaming him for his soft D, please also call out guys like Tony Parker, Boris Diaw (they didn't even make it far last year), Nowitzki etc!  While we are at it, like I said in my last post, you think Pau is not as good as A.C.Green, Horace Grant or even Sumaki "Are You Kidding Me" Walker on D?



Dude, fuck the Euro championships. This is the NBA, that fiba shit doesn't mean dick here. The bottom line is he sucks bad on d in the league that matters. I never said pau was better or worse than any of the formentioned players. Horace would have beat his ass for sure, I will tell you that. I don't blame pau for any loss. Wake up and face the facts. The dude is soft, and it is not just me saying that. Nba players, scouts, and coaches have made the same claim. That Euro league garbage (where everyone seems to play soft) has really fucked up his nba game. There is a reason why dirk, parker, and diaws teams suck- they are the only players on their respective teams that can actually play. Don't fool yourself. If it comes down to d- your lakers are in some trouble. Especially if they drive the lane on pau. I can see it now- the game is tied. game 7 of the western conference finals. Nash to shaq- shaq faces up Pau. Wow! did you see that! Posterized! And the Suns win! Dude- watch him play. He falls asleep in the defensive end and all the sudden wakes up when it comes time for offense. I was scared shitless that if he did get traded with the Bulls skiles would just bench his ass. He used to sit eddy curry for long strechs for that very thing. Sure that is pretty much 70 percent of the nba... but c'mon. Pau seriously needs to toughen up. He has to much potential for crtics to bash him for lackluster effort on the defensive end.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> His contract wouldn't be an issue if he lived up to that price tag.



This is a yes and no thing. Some LA fans are weird, and they never satisfied, that's all I can say. 



GH0STrider said:


> I named at least 7 guys. Last I checked there is a reason they call it a "starting 5". they have at least 2 guys who can come off the bench and contribute big. I mean c'mon, barbosa averages almost 20 a game off the bench! That's from one guy.
> 
> You don't get named to the all nba defensive team for sucking at d. He is a solid defender. The difference is that he knows what games matter and what games don't. He understands if you burn yourself out during the season there isn't much left for the playoffs. Especially at his age and size. Shaq has really held his own in the post season as far as I'm concerned. He will greatly improve the suns defense.



I don't disagree with you on Barbosa. Then at the same time even you know one shouldn't burn himself out during the long season, as you mentioned; but with a very short 7-men rotation for the Suns, they are doing just that! And like I said before, whether Shaq is still a great defender or not, his present WILL improve the Suns' overall D.  



GH0STrider said:


> Dude, fuck the Euro championships. This is the NBA, that fiba shit doesn't mean dick here.



I hate to say this, but this is exactly the kind of attitude and reason why the US basketball program is so unsuccessful in the past 8 years or so. If that FIBA shit doesn't mean shit at all, why don't you guys win the gold in 2004? What about the FIBA World Championship (the basketball World Cup, so to speak) in 2002 and 2006?  Maybe you need to wake up and look beyond the NBA sometimes, huh? 



GH0STrider said:


> The bottom line is he sucks bad on d in the league that matters. I never said pau was better or worse than any of the formentioned players. Horace would have beat his ass for sure, I will tell you that. I don't blame pau for any loss. Wake up and face the facts. The dude is soft, and it is not just me saying that. Nba players, scouts, and coaches have made the same claim. That Euro league garbage (where everyone seems to play soft) has really fucked up his nba game. There is a reason why dirk, parker, and diaws teams suck- they are the only players on their respective teams that can actually play. Don't fool yourself. If it comes down to d- your lakers are in some trouble. Especially if they drive the lane on pau. I can see it now- the game is tied. game 7 of the western conference finals. Nash to shaq- shaq faces up Pau. Wow! did you see that! Posterized! And the Suns win! Dude- watch him play. He falls asleep in the defensive end and all the sudden wakes up when it comes time for offense. I was scared shitless that if he did get traded with the Bulls skiles would just bench his ass. He used to sit eddy curry for long strechs for that very thing. Sure that is pretty much 70 percent of the nba... but c'mon. Pau seriously needs to toughen up. He has to much potential for crtics to bash him for lackluster effort on the defensive end.



Sure sure, I know what the writers and critics have said and all. But you know what? Sometimes I really don't give a rat ass at all. The bottom line is they ain't coaching the team or the player. I am damn sure Phil will find a way to use Pau or get him "Lakerized", per se.  Sometimes players don't get proper coaching in their old teams and people automatically assume they can't do jack shit. I like to think otherwise. Same thing goes for Shaq and the Suns. Maybe this trade will work for them perfectly or not, we can only wait and see.


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> I hate to say this, but this is exactly the kind of attitude and reason why the US basketball program is so unsuccessful in the past 8 years or so. If that FIBA shit doesn't mean shit at all, why don't you guys win the gold in 2004? What about the FIBA World Championship (the basketball World Cup, so to speak) in 2002 and 2006?  Maybe you need to wake up and look beyond the NBA sometimes, huh?
> 
> 
> .



Your missing the point. I am not saying that the fiba championships don't matter. I am saying that what pau does there doesn't mean anything when it comes to the nba. It means nothing. Just like the nba means nothing to the fiba game. It's 2 different leagues. I don't give a rats ass what Pau, dirk , parker, ect. do in the fiba game. It means nothing to what they do in the nba game. And last I checked we brought home gold this past summer. I think our attitude is just fine.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> Your missing the point. I am not saying that the fiba championships don't matter. I am saying that what pau does there doesn't mean anything when it comes to the nba. It means nothing. Just like the nba means nothing to the fiba game. It's 2 different leagues. I don't give a rats ass what Pau, dirk , parker, ect. do in the fiba game. It means nothing to what they do in the nba game.



Well, I knew what you meant, dude. I am just saying while they are two different things between the Euro FIBA Championship and the NBA, you need to know how and what these players do in their own "backyard", so to speak. If they play well there, that means they maybe not that bad after all. Perhaps some proper coaching would help them a long way back here in the NBA. That's why I earlier said I am not too concerned about Pau's "softness", and I know Phil will get him "Lakerized" soon enough.  Oh, remember your 97-98 Bulls and the addition of the late-Brian Williams? People were saying he wouldn't or couldn't play D and all, but hey, he was the reason why Karl Malone couldn't do shit in the Finals.



GH0STrider said:


> And last I checked we brought home gold this past summer. I think our attitude is just fine.



Err... right... that was the Olympics qualifier for the Americas, dude. Who did you beat, really? Canada?  You guys barely beat Argentina in the championship game while the ONLY "big name" player they have was Scola. Hell, he was even named the MVP in that tourney, and not anyone of the American player, go figure that out.


----------



## GH0STrider

I'm pretty sure we rocked china. that is all.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> I'm pretty sure we rocked china. that is all.



That's true... but then, I don't really root for China at all, ha! 

Off topic: The damn 2K8 "cheated" me last night!  I was playing against the Clippers and was down by 2 pts with less than 10 seconds to go... so after a time out I called a play for Kobe. He made that shot and the game should've gone to OT, but the game said I released the shot too late!  So I checked the replay no less than 3 times, and I am damn positive the ball was released with 0.2 seconds left!!!


----------



## GH0STrider

You should have ran that play with Derik Fisher. It would have counted then.


----------



## heavyjeffd




----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> You should have ran that play with Derik Fisher. It would have counted then.



True, but I will save that play for the Spurs in the playoffs! 

*EDIT*: This is kind of funny... ESPN Page 2 - Page 2: Tour of Phoenix for Shaq


----------



## Azyiu

Hey Mr. Blackcock, where the hell are you? Man, I've some new bitching about the 2K8, man... come back soon and we will talk! Of course, we need to discuss all the trades took place in the last few dayz as well!


----------



## GH0STrider

I'm back... Was on a little vacation.

Anyhow... Kidd looked pretty crappy in his return to dallas.

Shaq looked good, especially in the second half. This could work. 

Marion- not going to see victory for some time...

Kurt thomas should help defend new some of the new big guns in the west for the spurs. 

The bulls still fucking suck even against a nets team minus kidd and harris. Lotery here we come. What the fuck.


----------



## Azyiu

Dude, welcome back... was bored having no one to discuss things with here.  So you went on a little vacation? But you look like  ?

Couldn't see any of the games tonight as I am in the office all morning... yeah, it sucks being an NBA fan here in Hong Kong.  I kept up with all the scores though, and I am glad we spoiled Shaq's Suns debut.  All in all, I think the trade should work for the Suns. After all, they don't really need the old Shaq, they only need a healthy enough one with his size down low.

Yeah, I think that Spurs / Sonics trade is actually a bigger deal than most people would imagine. Kurt Thomas is a damn good defender. Anyone who watched last year's playoffs would agree.  Replacing him with the not-so-effective Elson is a good move on the Spurs' part. Still, I kind of wanted to keep Barry if I was the Spurs. 

Marion? Who cares about a little bitch with a weird jumper? 

I think I am in the minority here, but WHY would the Mavs trade for Kidd? Why not stay patient with the current crew for another year or so? The Spurs and the Suns ain't going to stay on top for much longer. Their only long term real threat is the Lakers, so why suddenly hit the panic buttom?  Of course, I ain't Mark Cuban or Coach Johnson... 

Hey, about the 2K8, how's your game going, dude? I am getting more and more frustrated by this piece of crap everytime I play it. Why? I don't know about the PS2 version, but on the PS3 version, there is this MAJOR glitch!!!  Everytime in a close game late in the 4th qtr, the opposing team would literally BEAR HUG and RIP the ball off your player... but it is NOT a foul! WTF?!  The worst things are *A*)your player who just got ripped would appear to be "stunned" and couldn't move for a few seconds, thus you can't do anything about it. *B*) When you try to do the same against them, the opposing team either kept going as if you never touch them, OR the computer calls a fucking foul on you! WTF?!  How the fuck are you going to play in a close game like that? I've lost a couple games like this! I don't mind losing, but lost a game because of this glitch? 

*EDIT*

Talk about the scary internet invasion by the Chinese gov't, dude... guess what happened over the all-star weekend? Someone (likely the NBA itself) blocked the official NBA.com site from all Hong Kong IP addresses. So over the entire all-star weekend, you would get transferred to the Chinese version based in Hong Kong automatically each time you try to access the US one... I hated that crap and I never cared for the Chinese version at all. Many items are missing from that version...


----------



## GH0STrider

Vacation in this context- the term the mods use for temporarily banning you. I won't get into it, whatever.

I don't like the kidd deal either. Harris is a damn good player and is seriously going to be good in the years to come. Sure not Jason kidd good but kidd isn't going to be around much longer. I think the logic we are seeing with dallas and the suns is to win now, worry later. You see how well that worked for miami....

I'm doing good in 2k8. got fired from philly. My best 2 players were lost for the season and I dropped like 9 straight. Picked up with miami- doing much better. made the trade for marion and banks and added a few more players to boost the offense a bit. So far since I started with miami I'm 5-1. So much better. The ps2 version does not have the glitch you are talking about. I really love the ps2 version


----------



## Azyiu

Dude, I admire your honesty, but sometimes some people might take you differently. It is not what you say, but how you say it sometimes. 

As a Lakers fan, the only team I am still kind of worry about is still the Spurs. Until someone beat them, they are still the defending champs! Do I worry about the Suns, the Mavs or the Jazz? Not as much. If healthy, I know we can beat them all... we might actually have a slightly harder time against the Jazz. Their coaching and players are pretty damn good overall.

About 2K8... fuck, maybe I shouldn't have picked up the PS3 version after all... my buddy back in Phoenix ONLY plays on the Pro level (I laughed at him for that), so he said he hasn't experienced what I mentioned... oh well, but I am stubborn, I cannot stand playing on anything below All-star!  Hmm... how could you lost 9 in a row, dude?  Back last year with 2K7, I lost two of my main guys (including Kobe) for a few games, but I still only lost one out of those games; and I was playing on HOF!  All in all, I am getting more and more comfortable playing the 2K8, it is just this fucking glitch that pretty much ruins my overall experience and enjoyment....


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> Dude, I admire your honesty, but sometimes some people might take you differently. It is not what you say, but how you say it sometimes.



Thanks. I've actually gotten much better. But I let my tounge slip a bit in this case. However some people have some really messed up opinions and I had to say something.  



Azyiu said:


> As a Lakers fan, the only team I am still kind of worry about is still the Spurs. Until someone beat them, they are still the defending champs! Do I worry about the Suns, the Mavs or the Jazz? Not as much. If healthy, I know we can beat them all... we might actually have a slightly harder time against the Jazz. Their coaching and players are pretty damn good overall.



I would worry about the mavs and suns still if I was you. Once shaq gets going that team is going to be improved. I thought his debut was pretty solid. Give him another 25 games and you laker fans have a problem, . Honestly, I was really impressed by the lakers last night. They are playing damn good basketball. My concern with them is the lack of experience in the post season. Lamar (only out of the first round once), bynum and gasol- never out of the first round. Those guys have never been under the pressure situations kobe has. Fisher will help but the rest are failry inexperienced. That could catch up to them against playoff tested teams like the suns, mavs, and spurs. 



Azyiu said:


> About 2K8... fuck, maybe I shouldn't have picked up the PS3 version after all... my buddy back in Phoenix ONLY plays on the Pro level (I laughed at him for that), so he said he hasn't experienced what I mentioned... oh well, but I am stubborn, I cannot stand playing on anything below All-star!  Hmm... how could you lost 9 in a row, dude?  Back last year with 2K7, I lost two of my main guys (including Kobe) for a few games, but I still only lost one out of those games; and I was playing on HOF!  All in all, I am getting more and more comfortable playing the 2K8, it is just this fucking glitch that pretty much ruins my overall experience and enjoyment....



The team was really really bad man. After my 2 main guys the best thing I had was willie green... . I had no trade bait either obviously. It was the worst situation you could be in with that game. All in all I am really enjoying the game though.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> I would worry about the mavs and suns still if I was you. Once shaq gets going that team is going to be improved. I thought his debut was pretty solid. Give him another 25 games and you laker fans have a problem, . Honestly, I was really impressed by the lakers last night. They are playing damn good basketball. My concern with them is the lack of experience in the post season. Lamar (only out of the first round once), bynum and gasol- never out of the first round. Those guys have never been under the pressure situations kobe has. Fisher will help but the rest are failry inexperienced. That could catch up to them against playoff tested teams like the suns, mavs, and spurs.



Of course, I understand the Mavs and the Suns could improve, and I do not mean they don't matter at all. Still, deep down I feel good about possibly facing either of them in the playoffs. That's the main difference between this and last year.  Sure, Shaq seems solid in that last game, but the Suns' lack of a solid bench will hurt them long term. As for the Mavs, I think our bigs do have an edge over Dirk and his mates. 

You are right about the lack of playoffs experience on most of the Lakers, then again, I firmly believe in Phil's coaching, Kobe / Fisher's leadership. If they are good enough to win, they will win regardless... I suddenly sound very zen-like, huh, don't I? 

Hey, busy day trading day before the deadline. What do you think about your trade between the Sonics + Cavs?

*Cavaliers get:*
Bulls F/C Ben Wallace
Bulls F Joe Smith
Bulls 2009 2nd-round pick
Sonics F Wally Szczerbiak
Sonics G Delonte West
*Bulls get:*
Cavaliers F Drew Gooden
Cavaliers G Larry Hughes
Cavaliers F Cedric Simmons
Cavaliers G Shannon Brown
*Sonics get:*
Cavaliers F Ira Newble
Cavaliers F Donyell Marshall
Bulls F Adrian Griffin

I think the Cavs (on paper anyway) are suddenly a serious contender in the east again. With the kind of fire power and defensive energy they have now, I don't know if I wanted to face them in a series at all.  I might be jumping the gun here, but I think the Cavs are now very capable of winning the east!

As for you guys, the only good piece I see is Drew Gooden, but at least you unloaded Wallace's huge contract. Your thoughts?


----------



## GH0STrider

I think the cavs are about to realize what a big mistake the bulls made in aquiring wallace. He is nowhere near the player he once was. He gave up on this team. He has not given the bulls 100 percent and it shows in his play. If he does salvage his career in cleveland it will really sour any chicago fans feelings towards him. He flat out quit here. besides I'll take a 26 year old drew gooden averaging 12 and 9 over a 34 year old wallace making 15 mil and averaging 5 and 8 any fucking day of the week. This deal makes us longer, younger, and more athletic. With tyrus, luol,. gooden, noah, gordon, kirk it's almost like a broke man's phoenix or golden state. If the bulls could get a coach that can run and gun while maintaining their defense they could be deadly in the east.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> I think the cavs are about to realize what a big mistake the bulls made in aquiring wallace. He is nowhere near the player he once was. He gave up on this team. He has not given the bulls 100 percent and it shows in his play. If he does salvage his career in cleveland it will really sour any chicago fans feelings towards him. He flat out quit here. besides I'll take a 26 year old drew gooden averaging 12 and 9 over a 34 year old wallace making 15 mil and averaging 5 and 8 any fucking day of the week. This deal makes us longer, younger, and more athletic. With tyrus, luol,. gooden, noah, gordon, kirk it's almost like a broke man's phoenix or golden state. .



Err... glad you like this trade  And have fun with Gooden and his brain cramps in close games!  Remember Jerry West drafted this kid at first then realized what an idiot on the court he was, and gave up on him in just a few short months?  I think LBJ will wake Big Ben up. 



GH0STrider said:


> If the bulls could get a coach that can run and gun while maintaining their defense they could be deadly in the east.



Run & gun and defense?  I love your sense of humor, man.


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> Err... glad you like this trade  And have fun with Gooden and his brain cramps in close games!  Remember Jerry West drafted this kid at first then realized what an idiot on the court he was, and gave up on him in just a few short months?  I think LBJ will wake Big Ben up.
> 
> 
> 
> Run & gun and defense?  I love your sense of humor, man.



I mean it in the sense that this is a team that can still defend. The suns had two all nba defense members in raja bell and marion. Ben is a disgrace to chicago with how he gave up in us this year. I hope he plays even worse. He owed us more than this. As you can see it takes a lot for pax to give up on a player. SO for him to part with his prize says a lot. And gooden is a good player. Shit as long as he plays period it will be an upgrade over wallace.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> I mean it in the sense that this is a team that can still defend. The suns had two all nba defense members in raja bell and marion.



You probably do not remember we had this exchange LONG TIME AGO, but our first "encounter" was over whether Marion is a good defender or not (over at the old 2K7 board). I remember I kept saying he is an underrated defender, and you sir at the time picked on me for that...  and now he is a legit defender?  




GH0STrider said:


> Ben is a disgrace to chicago with how he gave up in us this year. I hope he plays even worse. He owed us more than this. As you can see it takes a lot for pax to give up on a player. SO for him to part with his prize says a lot. And gooden is a good player. Shit as long as he plays period it will be an upgrade over wallace.



Dude, I can tell you are more than pissed over Wallace, it's cool. I think if I were you I would be more upset about losing Joe Smith in the process. He has been a true professional and has been quietly doing his job IMHO.


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> You probably do not remember we had this exchange LONG TIME AGO, but our first "encounter" was over whether Marion is a good defender or not (over at the old 2K7 board). I remember I kept saying he is an underrated defender, and you sir at the time picked on me for that...  and now he is a legit defender?  .



I don't remember this exchange, but I will admit I was wrong. Clearly I had not seen enough of Shawn Marion to make that call. I view him as a great defender and all around player. 






Azyiu said:


> Dude, I can tell you are more than pissed over Wallace, it's cool. I think if I were you I would be more upset about losing Joe Smith in the process. He has been a true professional and has been quietly doing his job IMHO.



I think we will miss Joe Smith and I would have rather seen someone else go in that deal. He has been very consistent and If I was the cavs I would be more stoked over getting smith than wallace. Wallace seriously is a shell of what he once was. Even with better players around him I still don't see him returing to form. I don't see how he is going to play well with big z either. Not to mention varajeo. The cavs now have to offensivly challenged big men who are pretty much there for rebounding and defense. At this stage in his career I would take av over wallace. At least I know the passion for the game is still there with AV. I think Gooden will be good for the bulls. HE will give this team some post play which we desperatly need. Hughes also adds size to our very small backcourt. Although I've never been a fan of his and wasn't to thrilled to see him coming to chicago. HE can't shoot for shit. 37 percent from a 2 guard???? C'mon... He can defend of course but he is also so injury ready. I think shanon brown might be something special given playing time. He averages 7ppg in just 14 minutes. Imagine that production in a starters role.


----------



## heavyjeffd

I swear I put something here yesterday. :|

Thomas to the Spurs: I wonder how the Suns feel about that? Kind of ironic really.

Barry's contract was wavied immediately by Seattle, he has to wait 30 days before he can re-sign with Spurs (if he does, and he probably will). He has an injured calf anyway, so he can use the time off.


----------



## Azyiu

heavyjeffd said:


> Thomas to the Spurs: I wonder how the Suns feel about that? Kind of ironic really.
> 
> Barry's contract was wavied immediately by Seattle, he has to wait 30 days before he can re-sign with Spurs (if he does, and he probably will). He has an injured calf anyway, so he can use the time off.



Yo, Jeff, how have you been, dude? How's work? 

Speaking of ironic, no joke, I read that Barry could be signed by the Suns, as they really need perimeter shooting after trading Marion away. But like you said, with his calf injury, it is not immediately clear whether he will sign with a new team immediately or not. 

About the Suns, it will be a roller-coaster ride for them the rest of the way... by that I mean they will look good in one game (see game vs. Celtics) then they would look like crap the next (see game vs. Pistons). All in all, I think your Spurs made a good trade in getting Thomas.


----------



## GH0STrider

I second that, thomas is a great big man to have. Another great pickup by pop and co.


----------



## heavyjeffd

Work is good man. What sucks fucking balls right now is I've been down with pnuemonia for almost two weeks. Makes me feel like a wheezing 80yr old man. ><

Barry could always just hold out for whoever he wants. I mean, Seattle did waive him entirely, so he's an unrestricted free agent. He'd be silly to not sit it out and wait for the Spurs (assuming they want to re-sign him).

Should be interesting nonetheless to see how it turns out.


----------



## Azyiu

heavyjeffd said:


> I've been down with pnuemonia for almost two weeks.



That sucks... take care and get well, dude. Oh, by the way, post more messages, man.


----------



## heavyjeffd

Yeah I really need to post more. I pretty much only post in this thread, though I do read the whole board.


----------



## GH0STrider

yeah we could use another good basketball mind in here. Get well soon dude.


----------



## heavyjeffd

Thanks ya'll. I am trying to get better, shit just takes forever. :\


----------



## Azyiu

Hey, Jeff, are you going to another Spurs game the rest of this season? Or will you be buying tix to any of the playoffs games?


----------



## heavyjeffd

Buying, probably not. I am broke as shit atm. >< (thank you IRS and property taxes)

Hopefully the wife will get some more free box seats from work though.


----------



## Azyiu

heavyjeffd said:


> I am broke as shit atm. >< (thank you IRS and property taxes)



Sell the M3 and you are good for at least couple of season tickets! 

Seriously, how hard is it to get single game tix in SA? I supposed it is quite hard, huh? As Spurs fans are pretty loyal and the team keeps winning since the late 90's.


----------



## GH0STrider

Probably fairly hard dude. The bulls suck and it's hard to get tix here without paying out the ass.


----------



## heavyjeffd

Yeah, the Spurs tickets are usually pretty much sold out. Especially season tickets. You can get nosebleed seats for the weeknight games, but that's about it.

The seats we usually get from my wife's work are like ~$280/seat tickets.


----------



## Azyiu

heavyjeffd said:


> The seats we usually get from my wife's work are like ~$280/seat tickets.



I wouldn't doubt that... man, I think I would choose buying a PS3 over buying a couple of tix to see, say, the Sonics or the Bucks... 

By the way, I might be alone on this, but why are so many people think the Mavs did the right thing by trading for Kidd? I don't care if he has 200 triple-doubles or whatever, that guy is 65-year-old  , and his FG% is @ 37%?! I mean, come on, for a so-called star player of his class, and he only averages 37%?! That is ridiculous and he _IS_ a liability to his team on offense in close games.


----------



## GH0STrider

to be fair- so far as a mav his fg is 47 percent. And it's not like he's taking a boat load of shots a game either- he is definalty a pass first guy. That is the reason his fg has never been great. I bet if he briked up 30 a night like vince carter or mcgrady then he would be better. Many of the nba team have this win now worry later attitude going on right now by investing in older talent. They look good now but how well did that work out for miami? I'm half and half with you. Kidd makes the mavs better NOW, but in a year or two they will be wishing they had devin harris. Kidd only has a few more good seasons left.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> Many of the nba team have this win now worry later attitude going on right now by investing in older talent. They look good now but how well did that work out for miami? I'm half and half with you. Kidd makes the mavs better NOW, but in a year or two they will be wishing they had devin harris. Kidd only has a few more good seasons left.



Kidd is just not a shooter, period, no matter what he does... and you are right, that win-now-suck-later attitude is slowly hurting the NBA's overall quality, IMO. By the way, I think Kidd only have one more good season. I honestly don't think he can play at such a high level beyond next. In fact, being in the west will only wear him out physically faster.


----------



## GH0STrider

I think he will can still be a great pg even in his late years. He won't be an all-star in the west though. nash, williams, and of course paul will always beat him out. but kidd will be a productive guy for the rest of his career I'm willing to bet. He is not as bad of a shooter as you think. Again he doesn't take many shots, he is a pass first guy.

I think this win first-worry later thing is actually not that bad. Yes it lowers the quality of the teams banking on winning now, but when they begin to suck it creates windows for other teams to start kicking ass. That means we aren't watching the same teams in the playoffs and finals over and over again.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> I think he will can still be a great pg even in his late years. He won't be an all-star in the west though. nash, williams, and of course paul will always beat him out. but kidd will be a productive guy for the rest of his career I'm willing to bet. He is not as bad of a shooter as you think. Again he doesn't take many shots, he is a pass first guy..



I know what you mean, but stats don't lie... Kidd can't shoot.



GH0STrider said:


> I think this win first-worry later thing is actually not that bad. Yes it lowers the quality of the teams banking on winning now, but when they begin to suck it creates windows for other teams to start kicking ass. That means we aren't watching the same teams in the playoffs and finals over and over again.



True. But I bet the NBA would HATE to see a Finals featuring, say, the Bucks vs. the Jazz... who is going to watch aside from us true B-ball fans. 

One more thing. Do you remember that Heat @ Hawks game that went to OT in Dec? That final 51 seconds in OT is scheduled to be re-played in March. There is STILL no words yet on how it will be replayed, since Shaq is now a Sun. Man, it is going to be a crazy thing to handle. 


*EDIT* I love *Get Fuzzy* and if even GF makes fun of your team, your team sucks hard! 
Get Fuzzy


----------



## heavyjeffd

I fuckin love Get Fuzzy. Own every book.  Good taste, sir.

I'm not sure about Kidd really. Maybe Avery thinks he brings something to the Mavs that they need? Honestly, outside of Dirk, I don't care for the Mavs much anyway and hope they go out in the first round again. 

Btw, Satchel was right: why would anyone want to play for the Knicks?


----------



## Azyiu

heavyjeffd said:


> I fuckin love Get Fuzzy. Own every book.  Good taste, sir.



Thanks, same here. I even own that small small gift book... hell, what's the title of that book again? 



heavyjeffd said:


> I'm not sure about Kidd really. Maybe Avery thinks he brings something to the Mavs that they need? Honestly, outside of Dirk, I don't care for the Mavs much anyway and hope they go out in the first round again.



Woo... IF the Mavs is out in the first round again, I am not sure if this group of guys can really bounce back again mentally.  And you know what? The west is being so evenly tough, actually ANYONE could lose in the first round. It is kind of scary to think about it, really. Anyway, if things don't change much, the Mavs could face either the Lakers, the Spurs or the Suns and _WITHOUT_ home court in the first round. I think their chances of going out soon is pretty high.



heavyjeffd said:


> Btw, Satchel was right: why would anyone want to play for the Knicks?



Why? So I can start a fight on the court when I am losing a game


----------



## heavyjeffd

Hrm, I haven't really looked at the West that closely. 

I'm sure you guys talked about it already but...

What the hell is with the Suns picking up Shaq?! Talk about a waste of salary IMO. I dunno if I'm the only one that thinks he was a dumb pickup, but I think he was.


----------



## GH0STrider

He gives them rebounding which they desperatly needed baddly on both ends of the floor. Not to mention a true post game and another offensive threat. They can also slow down and play the half court easier if needed. He brings a lot. Not to mention he is a good locker room leader unlike the cancer that shawn marion had become. He'll fit right in with miami and the rest of their locker room cancer btw. Davis, williams, ect

I think the mavs could be knocked out easily if they draw the lakers, suns, or spurs. I also think the hornets and jazz would beat up on them too.


----------



## heavyjeffd

Yeah, I can see Shaq being a locker room leader. I just don't see him being that big a force on the court. *shrug*


----------



## Azyiu

Yep, Shaq will bring leadership quality and some sort of authority (which I think Nash is kind of lacking) to the locker room. Let's face it, the Suns (except for Nash) are pretty weak mentally, and getting rid of that little bitch Marion for Shaq will bring more goods than bads to that team... my only concern is, how will Shaq and Amare be able to play together down in the low block effectively. I am not sure if you guys have noticed, Amare's rebounding has been in a decrease since Shaq got there, and Shaq ain't a top rebounder either. 

The Suns are in the luxury tax territory with Shaq being there, but I think it is also a good move for them financially in a long term also. Hell, if nothing else, fans WILL definitely fill the arena up just because of Shaq, and they WILL sell more goods as well. And I bet they will also get several more games on national tv... that all brings money to the team. So all in all I think it will do more goods than bads to the Suns, regardless they go far in the playoffs or not.

Will they go far in the playoffs? Two words... *HELL NO*! They may beat the Mavs, but no way in hell they can beat the Spurs, the Lakers, the Pistons or the Celtics in a long series! I also think teams like the Jazz would wear them out in a series too.

Finally... about Yao's injury... what a bummer


----------



## heavyjeffd

Yeah, I saw that about Yao earlier. I dunno why, but for some reason I have always liked Yao. :\

I guess to me Shaq just seems a little old and worn out. I'd rather see a more dynamic person to get in there and make some room for Amare and Nash. Shaq just kinda plods around. 

I dunno, I'm not down on Shaq, just seems like a weird fit to me.


----------



## Azyiu

heavyjeffd said:


> Yeah, I saw that about Yao earlier. I dunno why, but for some reason I have always liked Yao. :\



Yao is a good guy, I think it is quite hard to find someone who actually doesn't like him on or off the court. Check out that movie The Year Of Yao, it is about his rookie season, and it is a pretty increasing docu/movie. 



heavyjeffd said:


> I guess to me Shaq just seems a little old and worn out. I'd rather see a more dynamic person to get in there and make some room for Amare and Nash. Shaq just kinda plods around.
> 
> I dunno, I'm not down on Shaq, just seems like a weird fit to me.



You are not alone, dude. I like Shaq and I kind of like the Suns, but if you put the two together; it is like ice-cream and pizza, both are cool but they shouldn't be put together, you know? 

Another thing about this trade that got me scratching my head is, months ago (in the off season) the Suns could've gotten KG, but they chose not to do it for financial reasons. In the process, they traded away Kurt Thomas to the Sonics for draft picks... all of a sudden they did a 180 and got Shaq...  Imagine they have KG to go along with either Marion or Amare while Thomas is manning the post. I think they would've been better than this version now.

*P.S.* Hey, Jeff, I forgot to mention it yesterday, but aside from *Get Fuzzy*, I also love *Pearl Before Swine* and *Bizzaro* alot!


----------



## GH0STrider

I think the suns were scared with the lakers gettin pau. The lakers have been unstoppable since that trade. I think the suns have the potential to go far in the playoffs as they do every year. The lakers and jazz would have their hands full with the suns. I think the spurs would have trouble too, but they are so experienced and good it's hard to say. 

BUmmer about yao, will that guy ever make it through a full 82 games???
Should be interesting to see how houston finishes down the stretch without him. Wonder if he could be back for playoffs should the rockets go deep? Looks like another first round exit for t-mac. That guy has to be one of the best players ever to never acomplish anything in the post-season.


----------



## heavyjeffd

No shit about KG. I'd have taken him over Shaq in a heartbeat if I were the Suns. I guess that's part of why the whole thing was kinda  to me. Puzzling at best.

I haven't read much Pearl Before Swine, but I have read lots of Bizzaro.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> Looks like another first round exit for t-mac. That guy has to be one of the best players ever to never acomplish anything in the post-season.



No, second best, Grant Hill to me is always the best. 




heavyjeffd said:


> No shit about KG. I'd have taken him over Shaq in a heartbeat if I were the Suns. I guess that's part of why the whole thing was kinda  to me. Puzzling at best.
> 
> I haven't read much Pearl Before Swine, but I have read lots of Bizzaro.



Exactly, I cannot figure that one out either. Maybe like Blackcock said the Suns' management got panic as soon as the Lakers got Pau for almost nothing. Still, YOUR Spurs are about the only team I really don't want to meet in the post season. 

Bizzaro rocks, dude! I think you will have to be weird like me to really enjoyed and appreciated Bizzaro! 

@ Blackcock... I know you probably don't care, but I finally beat the Suns on 2K8 in the second round!!! The toughest series I've ever played on a video game, dude! It went a full 7 games... sadly the Suns (with home court, no less) didn't even show up in game 7!  I beat them by 20 pts and led by like 30 pts in the second half... kind of a "let down" after a very tight first 6 games...  In the WCF I will be facing the Rockets, they beat the Spurs in 7 games.


----------



## heavyjeffd

True, I think maybe the Suns weren't really thinking clearly or looking at the field completely before making that decision. 

Who knows maybe Shaq will prove us all wrong and bring the Suns a ring?


----------



## Azyiu

heavyjeffd said:


> Who knows maybe Shaq will prove us all wrong and bring the Suns a ring?



Right... and like in Miami, the Suns will win an average 15 games a season for the remaining of his career... 

So any of you guys been paying attention to the east? I kind of like Orlando's future. I think they are only a decent PG away from taking over the east. Ok, maybe Lewis should move back to the SF spot, but I think their speed and outside shooting offset their size issue for now.


----------



## GH0STrider

congrats on the win azyiu, and I totally forgot about grant. yeah i guess he tops the list for me too. 

You must remember the the initial deal was to have kg got to the suns for amarie. That is why is initially did not happen. The they offered marrion and he put a stop to that saying he didnt want to play in minnesota. Sorry t-wolves...

as far as stat's rebounging being down- diaw seems to be rebounding well since the deal. He had 11 tonight off the bench, so I don't see what amare's problem is. Plus that is what they wanted shaq to do. After tonight he has grabbed double digit rebounds in 3 of 4 games. He has a decent night too. 13 points 11 boards and a block in just 24 minutes. Not bad.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> congrats on the win azyiu, and I totally forgot about grant. yeah i guess he tops the list for me too.
> 
> You must remember the the initial deal was to have kg got to the suns for amarie. That is why is initially did not happen. The they offered marrion and he put a stop to that saying he didnt want to play in minnesota. Sorry t-wolves...



Thanks, dude... so how you doing with your new team (sorry, can't remember which team you are with now)? Is it just me, or do teams actually play MUCH tougher D in the playoffs compared to exhibition games? I remember I am able to beat most teams by double digits in the pre-season 

Yeah, I remember the initial deal for KG. Honestly, I think I wouldn't mind it if they would've gotten KG for Amare. I like Amare, but I also think with KG + Thomas (assuming they kept him) + Marion + Nash and Raja "Kobe wrestler" Bell, the Suns ain't that much worse than now. They needed a change, period.


----------



## heavyjeffd

I am a big fan of D-Wade and really wish he'd move to a team I like. :\


----------



## GH0STrider

As long as Riley finds a way to get that team winning again sometime before wade's contract runs out I don't think wade is going anywhere. 

Azyiu, I was with the heat but quit mid season to jump on with the bulls. Big suprise huh? lol. Anyhow I updated the roster to reflect the cavs deal and I'm having a blast with this unit. The guard spot (like in real life) is very crowded. So having a hard time finding minutes for duhon and Sefolosha. But all in all I'm doing pretty good. 4-0 since the change and I uped my difiulty to hof. Once I get a ps3 you and I are going to have to get some games going online.


----------



## Azyiu

heavyjeffd said:


> I am a big fan of D-Wade and really wish he'd move to a team I like. :\



While I still don't like Riley that much, I think he did the smart thing by trading for Marion. Now the Heat's future looks a bit brighter and they should have some money to extend D-Wade in 2010. If they didn't pull off that trade, I truly think D-Wade would definitely leave in 2010, and now I am not so sure. One thing though, why don't they shut down D-Wade right now?  The guy's shoulder is still bothering him... it ain't like they are fighting for a playoffs spot or something.

Along the same line of thinking, I would be pretty worry if I were a Cavs fan. If the Cavs don't play well enough in the post season or next year, what you think King James might be thinking? Plus, I heard him and Jay-Z (Net's part owner) are buddies... woo... scary... 



GH0STrider said:


> Once I get a ps3 you and I are going to have to get some games going online.



Definitely, dude... but the problem (at least for now) is, my PS3 is in the living room, while my internet router is in my room... I am too lazy to get another router for the PS3 just yet.  We will see... I will get it hooked up to the net eventually.


----------



## GH0STrider

You've got some time to make it happen dude, it will be a while before I can afford a ps3


----------



## Azyiu

Interesting, so now Jamaal Magloire is a Mavs? 

ESPN - Center Magloire, waived by Nets, joins Mavericks - NBA

Can someone tell me this whole thing is not pre-arranged? It feels like half the Nets are now in Dallas and vice versa... all in all, the Mavs need size. I think they would sign ME too, if I were 7' and weight 280lbs. 

Whatever you do, do not get the 40Gb version! They cannot play any PS2 games.


----------



## heavyjeffd

I.... dunno. The guy isn't exactly a stats monster (not that I know much about him, but looking at his stats). They need production, wonder if they think they'll get it there?


----------



## GH0STrider

Thanks for the tip azyiu. I will definatly remember that. 

as for magloire jeff- He was an allstar a few years back for the hornets. this is a guy who needs to start or play starters minutes. If you look at his stats when starting for the hornets and bucks they are pretty impressive. When this guy has played about 30 minutes he has averaged close to a double double. Keep in mind he is only 29. So if he could find a role with any team he could still be an all star imo. Maybe not in the west but he is capable of producing great numbers. He is good rebounder and a solid big body in the middle. He can give you some scoring too. teams like the nets and blazers did not use him to his full extent. Shit, the nets suck so hard I don't know why they didn't play him. He definatly could have given them a double double every night. Crazy how the nba works.


----------



## heavyjeffd

Ah cool. Wonder how/where he'll fit in with the Mav's.


----------



## Azyiu

heavyjeffd said:


> Ah cool. Wonder how/where he'll fit in with the Mav's.



Easy. The Mavs' starting center is Dampier, and let me just say his performance / production ain't worth half of that $73M he signed for. So I imagine Magloire would come in and play at least 30 minutes a game for the Mavs. He is more athletic than Dampier... hell, I said it before and I am saying it again, I think I could score a roster spot somewhere if I were 7' and 280lbs with a decent hook shot! ha! 

By the way, PJ Brown suddenly signed with the Celtics after months of R&R... WTH?! 

@ Blackcock Slightly off topic, dude. Currently only the 20Gb and 60Gb PS3 give you up to 98% backward comparability on all PSOne and PS2 games. The 80Gb uses software to run those games, so it only plays around 95% or so of those old games (good enough in most cases), but keep in mind those 40Gb do not have neither the hardware or software in them. Therefore they cannot play ANY PS2 games whatsoever... if somehow some way you find a new 60Gb model (which SONY had discontinued), get it ASAP, man. That's what I got and I am loving it!


----------



## GH0STrider

why did sony discontinue that 60gb already?


----------



## heavyjeffd

Too bad ya'll play on PS3, I'm a 360 guy. Live ftw.


----------



## GH0STrider

Live... wow dude. You haven't lived till you've played 2ksports. Live is second rate at best my friend. Do yourself a favor and leave the darkside. Live has been on a decline for years where 2ksports just gets better and better.


----------



## Azyiu

Or maybe he meant Xbox Live (their online thingy)... either way, enjoy the 30% failure rate and the RRoD, Jeff  Why bother with the 360 when the PS3 is the true next gen console out there now? 

On why SONY discontinued the 60Gb model... well, the cost for the 60Gb one is just too high for them, as it has all the goodies that other models don't have, like built-in card readers, almost full BC etc. I think they took away the card readers for the 40Gb, let alone the BC capability. IMO, the 40Gb model is SONY's way of saying "fuck you" @ those who bitch about the PS3's high price  It is like, you want it "cheap"? Sure, let me just give you pretty much NOTHING worthy, how's that? 



*EDIT* I heard about the Suns might want to sign Giricek when his deal is bought out by the Sixers. Hey, Kerr, have fun signing him, dude. This guy has *NO* heart whatsoever! He is like a poor man version of C-Webb. In short, he is a whinner not a winner. Case in point, he was with the Magic in 2002-04, and with T-Mac being their only weapon; he didn't and couldn't do shit. When he landed in Utah, where he actually got more PT and all, but he was whinning about not getting enough shots and shit... are you kidding me? You want more shots when you already have AK47, Boo and Okur? I haven't even mentioned Williams, the skillz challenge champ! So yeah, you guys are better off signing some kid from the NBDL, who actually wants to make it to the L instead of a whinner


----------



## GH0STrider

or just sign brent barry. If I was brent I would stick it to the spurs for trading him to seattle.


----------



## heavyjeffd

Yeah I meant Xbox Live. 

I of course play 2ksports NBA.


----------



## GH0STrider

thank god, 2k owns all other b ball games.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> or just sign brent barry. If I was brent I would stick it to the spurs for trading him to seattle.



Nah, I don't think Barry is that kind of guy. Besides, it was a business move, and I bet he knew ahead of time that he would get traded AND get bought out. If I were Barry, I would wait 30 days, get heal up before signing with the Spurs again. The Suns got no chance going far, so why bother?  Let them have fun with Giricek.


----------



## heavyjeffd

Spurs/Mavs game was killer. I always love their games, it's like playoffs every time. 

That block on Jason Terry from Bowen was awesome! That and I can't stand Jason Terry.


----------



## Azyiu

heavyjeffd said:


> Spurs/Mavs game was killer. I always love their games, it's like playoffs every time.
> 
> That block on Jason Terry from Bowen was awesome! That and I can't stand Jason Terry.



And I was wondering why Kidd wasn't on the court at the end of the game?  I thought the Mavs traded FOR him because they wanted a closer or an excellent decision-maker at the end of games? 

And yeah, Bowen is close to the one and only real Kobe-stopper IMO.


----------



## heavyjeffd

Good point, I wonder wtf he was?


----------



## GH0STrider

The mavs felt because kidd was still so new to their system that it might not be a good idea to put him in a potential game winning/losing situation. They felt that the lineup they had in there would be better because they had practiced the plays several time and executed them many times in games. 

Bowen? hah, Did Bowen ever closeline kobe bryant?? Nope. Raja Bell ftw!


----------



## heavyjeffd

I dunno, that doesn't make sense though if you think about it. Kidd probably collectively has more experience in those kinds of situations than most of the Mav's players combined.

Still weird he wasn't out there I think.. *shrug*


----------



## GH0STrider

What I was trying to point out was that he doesn't know the mav's system like the other guys do at this point. Allthough terry had guys open on both wings and chose to take the shot himself. I laugh at that because you know kidd would have passed it. Basically avery fucked up and he knows it.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> Bowen? hah, Did Bowen ever closeline kobe bryant?? Nope. Raja Bell ftw!



Raja Bell? Are you kidding me? I have bigger fish to fry than worrying about Raja Bell!  Nah, I know Bell can play D, but he is not in the same league as Bowen. And, I hate the fact that if you beat him up good, Bell tends to get pissed about it and would start playing like a sissy. 

Speaking of the Spurs, I watched the game they just played @ the Bucks. It was an ugly win, but I am very surprised by the Spurs' small unit of Menu, Stoudamire, Udoka, Finley + Oberto. They are as quick as I expected, yet their defense / trapping is better than what I expected. This is why I think the Spurs might create some problem for the Lakers if we meet in the playoffs. 

Oh, about that why Kidd wasn't in the end of game thing... Once again, I am with Jeff on this one. Fuck the system, all you need to do in that situation was to play a 2-men game between Kidd and Nowitzki. I would VERY much want Kidd to handle the ball than Terry in that situation. Plus, Terry, Stackhouse etc could simply have parked ANYWHERE they wish. I bet you Kidd could get them the damn ball if need be! So in that situation, forget the damn game plan and just improv!


----------



## heavyjeffd

Yeah, pretty much what I was thinking. At that point there is no more system. And really, what part of a system is sending Jason Terry up the middle with Bruce Bowen on his back? That's going to be a losing battle for Jason Terry almost every time I'd bet.

I missed the Spurs / Bucks game, I'll have to try and catch the replay. Manu/Finely/Oberto do a good job of making it difficult for people, Stoudamire seems to be fitting in really quickly which is good. I think Oberto is often undervalued (by the fans especially). He can really be clutch and create a lot of opportunities on top of having that Manu-esque "I don't care about my body or what happens" mentality of just throwing himself at situations and plays. He does pretty well for such a big guy.


----------



## Azyiu

Don't bother watching the replay, Jeff... the game was pretty ugly to watch, IMO. Of course, for the sake's of watching how the Spurs bounced back from a so-so first half, just watch from around the 8-minute mark (right before Mo Williams got ejected) of the 3rd on until the end. The Spurs' big lineup didn't look very good in the first half, and that pretty much played right into the hand of the Bucks' game plans.


----------



## heavyjeffd

Oof, well everyone has bad nights I guess. Good that some benchers from the Spurs showed up to play.


----------



## GH0STrider

ehh... It's the bucks. they are really bad. The spurs have bigger and better things to worry about.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> ehh... It's the bucks.



Exactly, that's why I said the game was ugly to watch. 

Reason # 69 why being an NBA fan in Hong Kong sucks balls! Sometimes we get some of the most meaningless match ups *LATE* in the season.  Case in point, next Sunday morning (Saturday night US time), instead of bigger more meaningful games like _Warriors @ Magic_, _Nets @ Mavs_, _Hornets @ Rockets_, _Nuggets @ Jazz_... here in Hong Kong we are getting... *T'Wolves @ Clippers*!  WTF?! Who give a damn about these two lottery teams this late in the season?


----------



## heavyjeffd

Nuggets/Jazz will be the game to watch. 

BTW, if you have Usenet access lots of the games get posted in HD and commercial free (if there's one you can't get I mean).


----------



## Azyiu

heavyjeffd said:


> BTW, if you have Usenet access lots of the games get posted in HD and commercial free (if there's one you can't get I mean).



That sounds cool... I heard about that, but am not really a computer expert, per se... how do I get that access or what do I need to do to get it? Please share with me some insights.  thanks.


----------



## heavyjeffd

Well, the best access you pay for, but it's well worth it. You can get ANYTHING. I pay $10/mo for 20gb (or $10 for every 20gb, but it auto-renews every month for another $10, unused GB add up).

I like Easynews a lot (EasyNews ®)


----------



## Azyiu

Ok, thanks, Jeff, I will look into that. So once I sign up and pay the fees, where do I go to find games?

How about them Lakers?  Kidd choked at the line...


----------



## heavyjeffd

There's a search engine built into the web front end. If you signed up PM me and I'll give you a more thorough explanation.


----------



## Azyiu

I might be jumping the gun on this again, but I was looking at the standings, and I saw the Suns have the most potentials to go from being one of the top teams out west to missing the playoffs entirely since getting Shaq!

See, the Nuggets (#9) are only 4 games behind the currently #6 Suns, and they still have to face each other 3 more times this season. Then I checked out the Suns' up coming schedule, and I would be VERY worried if I were a Suns fan. This week alone, they are going to be @ Blazers, @ Nuggets, then at home against the Jazz, the Spurs and later the Warriors. Worse is yet to come, cuz the Suns will be on the road @ the Pistons and @ Celtics later... they will have to face the Spurs and the Warriors each once more, the Mavs and the Rockets. Wow!


----------



## heavyjeffd

Yeah I noticed that too. :|

Did you get a chance to watch the Lakers/Mavs game? I didn't get to see it, but one of my buddies I work with said it was a great game.


----------



## Azyiu

heavyjeffd said:


> Yeah I noticed that too. :|
> 
> Did you get a chance to watch the Lakers/Mavs game? I didn't get to see it, but one of my buddies I work with said it was a great game.



No, man... didn't get to watch that game, only saw the highlights. Like I said, it sucks to be an NBA fan here in Hong Kong. Not only you have to get up early in the morning to watch games, sometimes they (my cable carrier) show questionable or even terrible matchups!!!  Like that T-Wolves @ Clippers next week... who give a damn? 

With all the trades are settled and done, the new thing I am going to pay attention to is the Suns' remaining season. Will they survive and make the playoffs (but possibly lose home court the way they go recently), or will they miss it entirely?


----------



## heavyjeffd

I don't think it's possible for them to miss it entirely, is it?


----------



## Azyiu

heavyjeffd said:


> I don't think it's possible for them to miss it entirely, is it?



Both the Suns and Nuggets control their own fates for sure.

The Nuggets have 23 games left, and among them 14 are against team with winning records (3 against the Suns), and 7 of those games are on the road. Your Spurs will face them twice in that time too.

For the Suns, they too have 23 games left, but 16 of those are against winning teams, and 8 of those games are on the road. They too face your Spurs twice. So you guys could actually play "spoilers" if you wish.  By looking at their respective schedules, I think the Suns have a slightly tougher one. It all comes down to how they fair against the Nuggets in their next 3 meetings. So for them to miss the playoffs entirely while it might be tough to imagine, it is not entirely unthinkable either.


----------



## heavyjeffd

I guess the Suns are going to benefit from Yao being out now.


----------



## Azyiu

Well, if they play like that 76ers game on Saturday, it doesn't matter if they play the Heat 4 more times this year.


----------



## GH0STrider

Rockets are still rolling without yao and they seem to play well without him. On that same note they also play good when yao is in and t-mac is out. When they are both together the teams sees success too. Weird team... They have a lot of good role players who can step it up. 15 straight wins for them too! I'm impressed. They might be the blackhorse to make it happen come playoff time. The nuggest are playing .500 ball and to be honest I could care less if they make it or not. They are a first round knockout anyhow. I want to see the suns, lakers, mavs, rockets, spurs, hornets,jazz, and golden state. It's nuts to think that every playoff team in the west could be a 50 win team.


----------



## heavyjeffd

Ya'll think the Cavs will pull off a sophomore performance and get to the finals two years in a row?


----------



## GH0STrider

If they end up in the east finals against detroit again- yes. Since they lost to the spurs in the 05 finals detroit has been in the east finals every year only to underestimate their opponent and lose in 6 when they were clearly the better team. They are a cocky bunch that turn it off way to soon. However, I think if the cavs draw boston... It could go either way. I need to see the new look cavs a bit more before I make my decision. What do you think jeff?

Azyiu- your thoughts?


----------



## Azyiu

Hey Blackcock, about your thoughts on the Rockets, I only agreed with you to a certain degree. Winning 15 in a row *IS* impressive, especailly the last two without Yao. That said, they *NEED* Yao badly if they want to make some noise in the playoffs. Not only his shooting, defense are going to be missed, his skillz + size actually help create a proper spacing for their offense. If they are without Yao, their spacing is going to suffer BIG TIME. I like Scola and Battier, but they are not the kind of big men who demand double teams, or as effective on playing hi-low as Yao. A bigger question mark is T-Mac and his back, plus, if he never led any of his team past the first round, what makes you think in the ultra tough west this year he could do it... without Yao? So sorry, Rockets fans, you guys ain't going far this year either.

About the Cavs, I agreed with Blackcock. If they draw the Pistons again, I think they can do it again. After all, I truly believe Big Ben will have something to prove *IF* they meet the Pistons in the ECF. Also, this new Cavs roster (on paper anyway) does have more shooters than their last year's team to spread the floor, and to keep the defense honest. If the standing doesn't change (currently #4), they could face the Celtics in the second round. Oh, something just reminds me LeBron and Pierce have some kind of bad blood between them... KG is a class A trash talker, and now they seem to be signing the 65-year-old Cassell and his mouth... I don't care who win that series, all I know is it will be physical, there will be T's flying all over the place... LeBorn vs. the Celtics... hmm... yummy 

Still, the Cavs must get out of the first round before all of the above could take place. *DO NOT* overlook the Toronto Raptors!!! I repeat, *DO NOT* take the Raptors lightly. Check out there results since the beginning of the year. Sure, they only go a mere 15-10, but except for a few bad losses, their loss-margin is 5 pts or less, and they only lost at home 5 times during this time. It means they take care of business and they are always in close games. When you keep the game close, you always have a chance of winning it. So watch out, it is not a free tix to the second round and beyond for the Cavs at all.


----------



## heavyjeffd

You guys really think the Cavs can be the Celtics? I dunno man, I'm going to call it and say if it ends up being Cavs vs Celts in the playoffs at ALL that Boston takes them out. KB is playing really well and shit, look at Bostons record right now! Highest winning % in the NBA.

Never thought I'd see the Spurs THIRD in the league in winning % with a .707! Crazy. 

I'm calling the ECF right now as Boston vs. Detroit, Detroit in 6.

WCF will be the Spurs and the Lakers, Spurs in 5! (of course!)

Spurs take Detroit in the finals in 5.

Big predictions lol! (from an obvious Spurs fan)


----------



## Azyiu

heavyjeffd said:


> KB is playing really well and shit, look at Bostons record right now! Highest winning % in the NBA.



First of all, who's KB on the Celtics? 

Second of all, would you be kind enough to look up to the winning % in the last 3 seasons, and who the eventual champions are in those 3 seasons? The Suns, the Pistons, and last year the Mavs all owned the league's best record and best winning %, and NONE of them won it all! Again, winning % sometimes is misleading in the playoffs, or else the Mavs would at least make it to the WCF last year.

Finally, I lean toward the Cavs beating the Celtics is because I truly believe in a 7-game series, the Celtics cannot consistantly play a slow down, physical half-court game, in the pace of either the Cavs or the Pistons. Their bigs, except for KG, are either too raw (Big Baby Davis) or not tough enough to score inside (PJ Brown?!), nor can they really stop the opposing bigs (Scott Pollard?!). Sure, many factors will need to be considered, but I also think Brown or Saunders can easily out coach Rivers alone. Once again, regardless of who win the series, see how LeBron go against the big bad Celtics alone is entertainment of the year!


----------



## heavyjeffd

Er, I meant KG. >< lol

Hell, I think everyone expected a lot more of LeBron in the finals than we got. He looked really indecisive.


----------



## GH0STrider

heavyjeffd said:


> Er, I meant KG. >< lol
> 
> Hell, I think everyone expected a lot more of LeBron in the finals than we got. He looked really indecisive.



All the spurs had to do was play defense on one guy last year- lebron. There was not another threat on that team. Literaly all they had to do was play five on one and not even lebron can take those odds. 

Nice words Azyiu- but I think the rockets can win in the west. Especially if they keep going and get a top 4 seed.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> I think the rockets can win in the west. Especially if they keep going and get a top 4 seed.



It is not impossible for them to earn either a #4 or even a #3 seed, but they will need to KEEP winning and beat out teams like the Hornets, Suns, Jazz for one of those spots. Like I said, it is not impossible, but I don't see that happening. Again, without Yao they are still very competitive, but if they again draw someone like the Jazz, they will have almost no chance in advancing. I am no history major, but the odds are definitely against the Rockets and Tracy "One-round and done" McGrady. 

*EDIT*

The Mavs are 4-3 with Kidd. I know it is only 7 games, but it tells me this Kidd experiment might not really work at all. Their 4 wins were all against weaker teams, and the 3 losses were all handed by 3 of the elite teams out west in a similar fashion. In all of those 3 games, the Mavs were actually leading at some point or others in the second half; and at the end they could not close any of them out. Yeah, how do you like this Kidd trade now, Cuban? 



Slightly off topic... about 2K8 on the PS3... I went against the Rockets in the WCF, and was leading 3-1 going into game 5. The computer actually made some adjustment on D, and the fact that my bigs were as cold as Denver in Dec., so I ended up losing by 2 pts (Kobe missed a wide-open 3)... I was both happy and pissed at the same time. Happy because the stupid computer does make adjustment, but I was pissed at some of the ridiculous non-calls or other questionable crap... anyway, I let it slide and played game 6. Ok, I shouldn't complain since I won the game  But why did the computer kept going to Yao (even when he is obviously DOG TIRED) and hardly ever took him out? T-Mac made the first 3 shots he took in the 1st, and quite honestly I felt like I couldn't stop him at all (just like in game 5), but guess what? The computer pretty much STOPPED going to him afterward.  He took 7 more shots and all missed from middle range or long distance.  Sure, I paid more attention on D but that WAS the adjustment the computer made?  I literally destroyed the Rockets... but what is up with these up-&-down outcome?  Your thoughts, Mr.Blackcock.

By the way, surprise, surprise, the Wiz actually beat the Celtics in the ECF!!! More surprisingly, they were down 1-3 after 4 games!!! I don't think in a million years the Wiz could beat the Celtics after being down 1-3.


----------



## heavyjeffd

I don't see the Rockets knocking the Spurs out in the post-season either.


----------



## GH0STrider

Yeah, 2ksports needs to add some more realism to the game. You see some funky matchups in the playoffs. Granted the computer does roster moves and makes teams better but sometimes it's just like what the hell?


----------



## heavyjeffd

Fucking Spurs. I mean, I love the guys and all, but goddammit they just gave up after the half.

They played well up until then. No idea what happened. Ah well. ><

You'd have thought the Nuggets won the championship the way the crowd was cheering though.


----------



## GH0STrider

well you guys did knock them out of the playoffs 2 out of the last 3 years. I would say the crowd reaction was because they don't like the spurs all that much.


----------



## heavyjeffd

Yah I know. I was being sarcastic. 

As an aside, ever notice how much Kurt Thomas looks like Charlie Hunter?











Best pics I could find, but it's kinda uncanny!


----------



## GH0STrider

wow... seperated at birth?


----------



## heavyjeffd

Son of a bitch.

The Spurs are on a "let's lose to our division rivals" spree. ><

Dammit!


----------



## GH0STrider

Haha, yeah and shaq actually looked good in that game. 14 and 16 with 2 blocks.


----------



## heavyjeffd

I know! My fucking luck, Shaq wakes up vs. the Spurs. ><


----------



## Azyiu

Sorry guys, been away for a few days... just got married on Saturday 3/8/08, and I will post a seperate thread about it later.

Jeff, I wouldn't too worry about a win or a loss here and there. Hell, the Lakers gave away a game to the Queens last night too.  

As for the Nuggets, I thought they had a chance in making the playoffs after seeing them beat the Suns then the Spurs last week. Oh well, they lost to the Jazz and @ the Spurs again, and now I don't think they have a realistic chance anymore. (barring something strange happen between now and April). 

I know you guys are aware of this, the Rockets are now winner of 19 in a row... the last 7 without Yao. All I can say is, interesting. I knew all along Scola can play (Mr.Blackcock, once again I proved you wrong, dude ), but Laundry + Hayes' performance are unexpected. They are playing a much more athletic lineup then the Suns, and if they face each other in the first round, maybe the Rockets could knock them off fairly easier as compared to if they would face the Jazz.


----------



## heavyjeffd

Married?! Woot, grats man! 

Yeah I'm not worried about the Spurs right now, plus they put down the Nuggets tonight, so I'm happy about that. 

Trip about the Rockets, hard to believe they have over an .800 winning record right now.


----------



## Azyiu

Thanks Jeff.

Yes, I am being honest with you guys, I thought the Rockets were dead in the water back in Dec. / Jan. They played so uninspired, and it looked like aside from Yao and Scola, no one on the team care or something. Anyway, I read something that caught my eyes and I couldn't stop LOL.  In the post game interview T-Mac said: 



> "One thing you can control is how you play defense, and that's every night. As a team, we really understand that."



What?! Playing D?! T-Mac?!


----------



## GH0STrider

You prove me wrong??? ha. It's the other way around sir. 

congrats on getting married. Let us know when you get that thread up!


----------



## heavyjeffd

Yay, at least the Spurs redeemed themselves on the Nuggets. Well, sorta.


----------



## 777timesgod

Wow the rockets really clean up this year, that's the amazing thing with the nba, you never know what new suprise will pop up!


----------



## Azyiu

Sorry guys, finally moved my lazy ass and made a little thread about my wedding this past weekend. Check it out, enjoy  http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/51417-just-married.html

Yo Jeff, don't feel too upset about last night, we are going to take care of them Hornets for y'all Friday night!  Quietly the Bulls are right there, and they could make the playoffs with a few more wins here and there! It looks to me the Nets DON'T really want to make the post season at all, judging by the way they play lately.


----------



## heavyjeffd

I don't mind the Hornets beating the Spurs, that is my home town after all. 

Oh btw, Chris Paul for MVP? Could happen and would be well justified IMO.


----------



## GH0STrider

your wife is beautiful man, congrats. Sweet prs too! 

As for my bulls- I don't want them to make the playoffs at this point. they would have to go 15-3 the rest of the season just to finish at .500. I would rather take the lotery pick than see the celtics or pistons smash our skulls in 4 games in a row. No fucking thanks. Let the nets or hawks take it.


----------



## Azyiu

heavyjeffd said:


> I don't mind the Hornets beating the Spurs, that is my home town after all.
> 
> Oh btw, Chris Paul for MVP? Could happen and would be well justified IMO.



Really? You are from NO, that's cool. Do you still have family there?

I have no problem if Paul wins the MVP this year. He is by far the best PG this season to say the least. Call me bias, but I think Kobe deserves it just as much if not more over Paul, but in the end I know those jackass writers are going to hand it to King James. It's not that he doesn't deserve it, he does; just I think those two other guys simply perform better this year... and they are both out west!




GH0STrider said:


> your wife is beautiful man, congrats. Sweet prs too!



Thanks, dude  It's kind of weird with my wife, we met at my first job after high school years ago... then I went to school and worked in the US for years. Who knew in the end we would be married? 



GH0STrider said:


> As for my bulls- I don't want them to make the playoffs at this point. they would have to go 15-3 the rest of the season just to finish at .500. I would rather take the lotery pick than see the celtics or pistons smash our skulls in 4 games in a row. No fucking thanks. Let the nets or hawks take it.



I'd rather see your Bulls than the Nets in the playoffs. Seriously, Vince Carter simply just shows up, collects his pay checks and does NOTHING. I'd rather see you guys at least trying.


----------



## GH0STrider

If lebron gets mvp this year then that trophy loses all credibility. The cavs won't even be a 50 win team. It's a one man show, and while he has been great that team has not benifited from him they way they have the previous 2 seasons. This years mvp goes to either Garnett in Boston or Kobe in L.A. Thost 2 are the biggest difference makers in the nba for their respective team. I personally think Kobe deserves it more. He has done more with less talent and expectations. 

As for my bulls...

Fine Azyiu! then give it to the hawks or something. I don't need the trauma of seeing boston or detroit rip my team limb from limb! Personally if you hate vince so much (and I agree with you there) I would rather see the nets get torn apart. Earning the 8th spot in the east is like walking into a volcano.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> If lebron gets mvp this year then that trophy loses all credibility. The cavs won't even be a 50 win team. It's a one man show, and while he has been great that team has not benifited from him they way they have the previous 2 seasons. This years mvp goes to either Garnett in Boston or Kobe in L.A. Thost 2 are the biggest difference makers in the nba for their respective team. I personally think Kobe deserves it more. He has done more with less talent and expectations.



Totally. But I think you must also consider CP3 as another MVP candidate. He is by far the best and most consistant PG in the game right now. 




GH0STrider said:


> Fine Azyiu! then give it to the hawks or something. I don't need the trauma of seeing boston or detroit rip my team limb from limb! Personally if you hate vince so much (and I agree with you there) I would rather see the nets get torn apart. Earning the 8th spot in the east is like walking into a volcano.



I don't "hate" Carter per se, but that guy has been so fucking disappointing since 2002 onward. He seems to be getting lazier and lazier each year, and I simply cannot stand those so-called fans still consider him as a superstar or something.  He is no longer a superstar in my mind. He took himself out of that class.  Hmm, think about it, if the Nets do face the Celtics in the first round, I bet 3 out of the first 4 games will be on NBATV... no one is going to care about that series at all. It's like the Bucks vs. the Pistons or something.


----------



## heavyjeffd

Yeah I still have some family in NOLA, parents have both passed away, so it's just my sisters and some aunts and uncles. I guess it is a good amount of family now that I think about it.  Probalby 20ish or so folks.

I lived there most of my life, didn't move to TX until 9 years ago for a job I was offered.

I can totally see Kobe getting MVP this year as well the way he is playing. Chris Paul I think is just more of a surprise to a lot of people, as fans we've come to expect Kobe to play like that sorta.

I kind of get the feeling right now that Pops is conserving his guys. He's just trying to make the playoffs healthy, at least that's sort of how it looks. The Spus were injury-ridden earlier this season, maybe it's got some of'em spooked.


----------



## Azyiu

Watched the Lakers @ Hornets... losing Gasol is going to hurt... damn...  Without him, the Hornets simply abused us down low in the second half...  That said, ourselves are also the blame too. I counted at least 3 missed layins, and we commited a few unforced TOs. You need to be a bit more selective with your passes when you are on the road against a good home team. I guess the Lakers forgot about that.


----------



## heavyjeffd

Man, not that it's that important at this point in the season, but Bowen's one game suspension was bullshit.

Now, don't get me wrong, I know Bruce is a scrappy player and will get up in a guys grill and probably should've been suspended for other stuff, but this was a bullshit call (there's tons of clips on YouTube). He just about got popped in the balls you can see Chris Paul's hand up in his crotch), but he did NOT kick Paul. Really a bogus suspension for Bowen this time.

Oh well. :\


----------



## Azyiu

While I feel for you Jeff, I can't say Bowen is entirely guilty-free either. His subtle "kicking" and that leg "extension" have been talked about for no less than 3 seasons. The Rockets (especially T-Mac) complained about it before, Kobe, Phil Jackson complained about it before, Don Nelson and the list go on and on... 

That said, I feel for you. Sometimes Stu Jackson makes some ridiculous decisions out of nowhere or when the said incident feels more like a "make up" call for prior offenses etc. I still remember last season when Kobe got suspended for a game for "hitting" Manu the night before. Yet, if you recall the incident, the contact was totally accidental. Oh well.


----------



## heavyjeffd

Nah, I'm with ya. I'm not saying he doesn't deserve it sometimes, just this one was lame.

Bruce does have some questionable tactics at times, but when your only job is to go up against the best of the best in the NBA, you do what you have to.

I bet there isn't a coach in the NBA that wouldn't love a Bruce Bowen on their team.


----------



## Azyiu

heavyjeffd said:


> I bet there isn't a coach in the NBA that wouldn't love a Bruce Bowen on their team.



True, I would love to have a defender like him on the Lakers for sure.  When he is not doing those "little things", his foot works on D is second to none in the L, my friend.  I still remember watching him guards guys like Kobe, T-Mac, Pierce etc, and he covered them like he is their shadow!

Raja Bell on the Suns is a decent one-on-one perimeter defender too, but once you beat him a few times; he tends to get pissed and lose his concentrations at times.


----------



## heavyjeffd

What I really like Bowen is he can take a superstar off his game. Not many guys in the NBA can do that.

He gets these dudes so rattled their only worried about saying "he did this" and "he did that" to the refs rather than playing their game.

He's like a gnat in your ear. lol


----------



## Azyiu

In most cases you are right about that 

Man, I am kind of worried about the game @ Rockets later this afternoon... I am not afraid of losing or giving up the #1 spot. I worried about the injuries situation with the team right now. Bynum is still recovering, Ariza is still at least a week away from returning, and now Pau is out at least 3 games. Our front line is thinner than a runway model, man...  Turiaf is a capable PF, and I think now is a great time for him to show people what he can do.


----------



## heavyjeffd

Think the Rockets will get 22?


----------



## Azyiu

I hope not  But even if they win today, I do not think they could go 25 in a row. After today, they have the Celtics, Hornets, Suns and Warriors coming their way. Judging by the way they played @ Hawks and at home against the Bobcats on Friday, one of these teams are going to hand them a big L.


----------



## heavyjeffd

Probably the Suns if I had to guess.

The Celtics game should be interesting. the #1 seed in the East vs. a team on a roll in the West.

The East vs. West games are usually pretty telling and good indicators of things to come in the playoffs.


----------



## Azyiu

Speaking of East vs. West... I bet fans of some western teams are going to be very upset at their teams with a winning record and not making the playoffs. The Nuggets could win 45 or more games and still miss it, while the Blazers and Kings not far behind. It is a pity a team like the Nets make it with a losing record.

Oh, and an interesting thought. Some people are saying LeBron is a lock for the MVP award and such... well, what IF Kobe is playing in the East? I bet he would averages something crazy like 35-10-7, but I doubt LeBron can post the same kind of numbers Kobe does if he is out west. What do you think? Seriously, I said it before and I am going to say it again, Kobe should win the MVP not LeBron!


----------



## heavyjeffd

LeBron should not be MVP IMO. I think he had a better year last year and didn't get it.

I would easily take Chris Paul, Kobe or KG even over LeBron.


----------



## Azyiu

If Chris Paul keeps improving, especially on D, he should be a major MVP candidate in 2 years. His defense still has a way to go. Case in point, when the Lakers played them the other night, Fisher fooled him on pick & roll and a screen and roll at least once each. To me, he seems to gamble too much, but sooner or later he will learn and improve in those areas.

Like Mr. Blackcock said the other day, I think we all love LeBron here, but if he wins the MVP this year, ain't that about a bitch? huh?


----------



## heavyjeffd

LeBron has D? 

If LeBron wins MVP, it's favoritism, nothing else IMO.


----------



## Azyiu

heavyjeffd said:


> LeBron has D?



Well, that's debatable.



heavyjeffd said:


> If LeBron wins MVP, it's favoritism, nothing else IMO.



Totally.


----------



## GH0STrider

There have been a few coaches/teams that did not want Bowen- keep in mind he was waived before. 

On another note- With a win today the rockets will be in first place in the west. Did anyone think that this late in the season the 2 best in the west would be the rockets and lakers??? I love the nba


----------



## Azyiu

Winning 10 in a row in this league is no easy thing, let alone 22 in a row. I don't care if you play the Heat / T-Wolves' 22 nights in row, chances are you won't win them all. So for that I salute what the Rockets have done lately. 

That said, I praise and blame Rick Adelman for that at the same time. Without Yao, he is pretty much running all the old plays he ran w/ the Sacto Queens, and the Rockets are adjusting nicely to that. Still, why couldn't he figure out how to utilize Yao better before he was out? Keep in mind the Rockets were under .500 as late as January. Of course, some may argue Yao's injury is sort of a blessing, or else guys like Chuck Hayes, Carl Landry would never have the kind of minutes they are getting now.

Still, I must say this... 22 in a row is awesome, but it doesn't mean a thing without a ring!


----------



## GH0STrider

I think for the rockets and t-mac especially even if they don't win the ring it means something. If they at least make it out of the first round that will be a milestone for mcgrady, and the rockets haven't been out of the first round in a long long time. Your lakers folded man. They played so well without bynum I thought they would be able to take 'em even without pau. Oh well, I'm still pulling for la to win the west.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> I think for the rockets and t-mac especially even if they don't win the ring it means something. If they at least make it out of the first round that will be a milestone for mcgrady, and the rockets haven't been out of the first round in a long long time.



You know? If I were a Rockets' fan, and this kind of winning streak this late in the season; I would aim my goal a little higher. Sure, we all know the Rockets are not quite there to win it all right now without Yao, but I think making it to the WCF is a somewhat realistic goal. Or at least make the second round as tough as possible, no matter who they face.



GH0STrider said:


> Your lakers folded man. They played so well without bynum I thought they would be able to take 'em even without pau. Oh well, I'm still pulling for la to win the west.



This is a yes and no thing, IMO. Sure, losing sucks, but the Lakers are badly short handed, and their only real reliable big left is Turiaf. I thought they actually played well enough @ Rockets on Sunday. They were right there at the end of the 3rd, and if they weren't as short handed, the game could've gone either way. 

Like you always say, and I agreed, injuries are part of the game. It sucks when that stuff hit your team, but I am more interested to see how my guys respond to that and how they adjust. Seeing how they play so far, all in all I am pleased. 

Oh, earlier I praised the Toronto Raptors right after the All-star break. Well, they have been without Bosh pretty much since, and looking back I might have praised them a bit too soon.  So for that, how about we talk about the Magic? Pretty impressive win tonight vs. the Cavs. And seriously, SVG is my coach of the year. IMHO, it is either him or Jerry Slone in Utah.

And I'd say Isiah Thomas should win the Executive of the Year award. He single handedly makes all 29 other GMs look like geniuses if nothing more.  Yeah, he even makes Paxson looks good, ain't that crazy  Man, the chemistry on your Bulls is just bad. I thought things would've gotten better after they sent Skiles fishing...  What do you think the problems are?


----------



## GH0STrider

The reason the bulls were good the past 3 seasons is cause they had hard nosed, unselfish players who believed firmly in the importance of a team game. There were no all-stars (although joe johnson over gordon last year was a fucking joke.) They played to win. that was skiles direction. They have fallen apart because they got selfish. (1)Gordon has played for stats. It shows. he's taken to many stupid shots this year and tried to make plays when they aren't there. 50 mil was the most pax was going to offer him. He is a glorified role player and that is more than fair for his service. He knows he is trade bait come this off season and is simply trying to play into a bigger contract. He has lost a lot of respect from the fans and media here in chicago. No one is happy with him. (2)Deng was hurt during an important strech. Missing him for 3 weeks was tough. He is hands down the most consistent player we have had since elton brand. But as we both agree upon, injuries are part of the game. (3) Hinrich never showed up. His shooting sucks as always but because he is picking up ridiculous fouls for a player as experienced as he is he can't help us defesivly either. That is one spot we need him most. (4) The young guns still have not developed. I have never been a fan of tyrus thomas. I said from day one trading lamarcus aldridge was a stupid move. I was right. Tyrus has been given the minutes and in even a starter job for some time. He never showed us anything but a hot temper and a low basketball iq. Thabo is coming around to be fair. (5) big ben's lack of passion. When the going got tough- big ben got going. He flat out quit and showed a bad example for a young team. He is really disliked in chicago right now. (6) the outstanding defense is gone. The bulls had been on of the premier defensive units in the nba that past few years. they have gone far away from that. they just aren't playing as a team. they let stupid shit like the kobe trade talks get in their heads. Bottom line they are lacking the mental toughness to do anything. Pax needs to just play the young guys and let this team fall flat on their asses. We need the lottery pick. then we need to sign and trade gordon. then we need a real coach. Boylan... that guy just has no business being a head coach in the nba. I think pax can turn it around. He righted the ship in worse situations. but this is his last chance too. If they suck next season I bet he looses his job as well


----------



## Azyiu

You've got some nice points up there, but I especially agreed with you on point # 3 and 4. All along I thought Hinrich is going to make his shots eventually, and I always thought highly on his energy and D early on. Yeah, he has been a disappointment this season, not sure what is going on with him. On point # 4, hindsight is always 20/20, but the Bulls should've taken the sure thing instead of gambling on Thomas. 

The Lakers won tonight and dodged a bullet in Dallas. Being up by 25 pts and almost lost the game... their next one is going to be even tougher! Thursday night @ Utah is going to be ultra tough for these thin Lakers. The Jazz are so big down low and they've won 19 in a row at home. But like I said on my last post, I am generally pleased with the Lakers' progress thus far; and I just hope to get all the guys back healthy ASAP. Now they are saying Bynum won't return until at least the first round, ouch! Gasol will probably need to play hurt and show the world he ain't that "soft".

It looks like the Rockets' win streak will end tonight. VERY impressive win for the Celtics, after beating the Spurs in a tough tough game the night before.


----------



## GH0STrider

The celtics are starting to look scary good. And what the hell is going on with the spurs? - jeff? losers of 6 of their last 7.


----------



## heavyjeffd

Yeah I dunno. They are famous for this shit. They always go on some losing streak as the playoffs near.

There's lots of speculation about it amongst fans, some say they're trying to stay healthy and save it for the playoffs, or some say they're maintaining rather than trying to kill themselves by getting a high seed. In otherwords, just make the playoffs rather than try and come in as a top seed and suffer the consequences of it.

Either way, as a fan, it's annoying, lol.


----------



## 777timesgod

I think the spurs will wake up sooner or later. They've got the roster for it and the champions mentality.


----------



## GH0STrider

well Houston's streak is over and now they've started a new one- a losing streak. haha, 2 in a row where they fail to score over 70. What the hell Houston?


----------



## Azyiu

I am not really surprised by the Rockets' losing streak. Seriously, without Yao or a real low post scorer, your jumpers will eventually stop falling. They barely beat the Warriors just now, but I think tomorrow's game @ Phoenix is going to be a real test for these guys. Even without Raja Bell, I think the Suns should have more than enough to beat the Rockets soundly.

Onto the eastern side of things. I think the Nets really have no interest in making the playoffs whatsoever. After beating the Hawks in the last game and got the head-to-head tie-breaker in the process, they gave one away to the Nuggets. I checked out the Hawks and the Nets' remaining schedule, and it looks like the Hawks have a MUCH easier one down the road. The Nets have 8 more road games, they only play non-playoffs teams 4 more times; while the Hawks have only 6 more roadies and they have EIGHT more games against non-playoffs teams. After tomorrow against the Magic, they have 5 in a row against non-playoffs teams. Seriously, I am rooting for the Hawks right now.


----------



## GH0STrider

Dude, I don't understand why anyone gives a shit about the 8th playoff spot in the east. That team is going to be beaten to death in the playoffs. Honestly the 8th seed in the east won't even have a .500 record. It won't even be good basketball to watch. It's going to be a blood bath. Boston will destroy them. de-fucking-stroy.


----------



## Azyiu

Of course, we all know the #7 & 8 seeds in the east mean nothing, and they both have sweep written all over them. I am rooting for the Hawks to make it, since I think they really deserve some sort of winning (and for their fans, all 3 of them ) or "reward", if you will.

On the other hand, I sincerely don't want to see guys like Carter who, plays with such a half ass effort for 2/3 of the season, and somehow make it. Whether getting the #7 & 8 seed mean anything at all, at least the Hawks and the Sixers worked hard to earn them. See, the point here is not about beating the Celtics or Pistons; it is about working hard for some sort of a reward. If more teams think the way you do, I see a sad sad league and absolutely boring product...


----------



## 777timesgod

Wow thats a low blow right there with the "all 3 of them" about the hawks fans. Who knows maye things will improve and more fans will come in, maybe they'll reach the number 4 or even 5(dare i be so optimistic). 

I agree with the bloodbath comment, the Celtics mean business and won't screw up from the beginning at least.


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> On the other hand, I sincerely don't want to see guys like Carter who, plays with such a half ass effort for 2/3 of the season, and somehow make it. Whether getting the #7 & 8 seed mean anything at all, at least the Hawks and the Sixers worked hard to earn them. See, the point here is not about beating the Celtics or Pistons; it is about working hard for some sort of a reward. If more teams think the way you do, I see a sad sad league and absolutely boring product...



The 76ers deserve it. They were supposed to be a lotery team again this year and instead are sitting at .500 with a winning season in hand. They wil be fun to watch. Andre miller and igodola are both great players. they will at least compete hard. If more teams think the way I do? Dude, teams do think the way I do. Have you ever heard of a team "tanking". Watch the shitty teams the last few weeks of the season. Notice how even though most of them were losing throughout the season they were at least competetive at some point and now are getting blown out on a nightly basis? Also you clearly have missed my point- My thought on the 8th seed being a waste of time was a point I made for my chicago bulls. I don't have any interest in seeing them getting their asses handed to them in the first round. I don't have any interest in seeing a sub .500 club in the playoffs. It's bad basketball. I want my team to win a championship and at this point a lotery pick will help a milion times more than being blown out 4 games in a row. I said "let the hawks or nets have that spot". Those teams don't have the managment to win anything anyway. They will throw their picks away on someone not deserving and make idiotic trades anyway in the off-season. At least the bulls have a managment team that has rebuilt a bad team successfully before and could do it again.

Sure I get your concept of working towards something, Yeah that's all good. In that case I would rather see the Hawks get there too because they haven't been in the playoffs since what? 01? But like I said, I feel that if you don't have a winning record you have no business in the playoffs in any sport. Especially in the nba when there are so many good teams in the west.


----------



## Azyiu

777timesgod said:


> Wow thats a low blow right there with the "all 3 of them" about the hawks fans. Who knows maye things will improve and more fans will come in, maybe they'll reach the number 4 or even 5(dare i be so optimistic).




I don't know, man, if they keep playing the way they do like tonight against Orlando? They may reach 8 faster than we ever imagined! 





GH0STrider said:


> My thought on the 8th seed being a waste of time was a point I made for my chicago bulls. I don't have any interest in seeing them getting their asses handed to them in the first round. I don't have any interest in seeing a sub .500 club in the playoffs. It's bad basketball. I want my team to win a championship and at this point a lotery pick will help a milion times more than being blown out 4 games in a row. I said "let the hawks or nets have that spot". Those teams don't have the managment to win anything anyway. They will throw their picks away on someone not deserving and make idiotic trades anyway in the off-season. At least the bulls have a managment team that has rebuilt a bad team successfully before and could do it again.




Don't get me wrong there, dude, I agreed with this concept all the way. It is just that, when your record isn't too far off from the #8 spot, yet you are not bad enough to win the top 5 picks, IMO, might as well get the #8 and give my guys some more experience in some playoffs games. 





GH0STrider said:


> Sure I get your concept of working towards something, Yeah that's all good. In that case I would rather see the Hawks get there too because they haven't been in the playoffs since what? 01? But like I said, I feel that if you don't have a winning record you have no business in the playoffs in any sport. Especially in the nba when there are so many good teams in the west.




The Hawks haven't been to the playoffs since 1999... and yes, perhaps, maybe, possibly, the NBA should think about a change in the playoff seeding and stuff. We will probably see a team with 35 wins going to the playoffs in the east, while a 46 wins team out west is home watching the playoffs. 


I watched the Rockets @ Suns game tonight. What an amazing game! The Suns (except for Shaq) were a 100% at the FT line!!! Amare was 20 for 20, and he is a guy who shot only 66% when he first came to the league  Even for Shaq, his FT shooting has been improved since he got to Phoenix as well. I thought the Rockets actually played pretty well, and if they were playing most other teams, they could have pulled out a W out of it. Meanwhile, is it just me or did Nash look tired in this game? He made like 3, 4 unforced TOs. All in all, a pretty good game.

Can't wait til next week when the Hornets @ Celtics!


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> Don't get me wrong there, dude, I agreed with this concept all the way. It is just that, when your record isn't too far off from the #8 spot, yet you are not bad enough to win the top 5 picks, IMO, might as well get the #8 and give my guys some more experience in some playoffs games.



The past few years the league's worst teams have not won the lottery. The Bucks won it a few years ago while winning 30 something games. It's very likely the bulls could end up with a top 5, especially since they seem to be tanking like no tomorrow. Up 13 in the 4th last night only to blow another 4th quarter double digit lead. Getting your ass handed to you by a much better team isn't going to help these guys. *A lot* of these guys won't be back next year. Expect off-season trades and a few simply just not being re-signed. There has already been serious talks here in Chicago about moving newly aquired Larry Hughes, especially if Gordon does stay with the team.



Azyiu said:


> The Hawks haven't been to the playoffs since 1999... and yes, perhaps, maybe, possibly, the NBA should think about a change in the playoff seeding and stuff. We will probably see a team with 35 wins going to the playoffs in the east, while a 46 wins team out west is home watching the playoffs.
> 
> 
> I watched the Rockets @ Suns game tonight. What an amazing game! The Suns (except for Shaq) were a 100% at the FT line!!! Amare was 20 for 20, and he is a guy who shot only 66% when he first came to the league  Even for Shaq, his FT shooting has been improved since he got to Phoenix as well. I thought the Rockets actually played pretty well, and if they were playing most other teams, they could have pulled out a W out of it. Meanwhile, is it just me or did Nash look tired in this game? He made like 3, 4 unforced TOs. All in all, a pretty good game.
> 
> Can't wait til next week when the Hornets @ Celtics!



I agree with the playoff seeding needing change yet again. I think If a team qualifies for the playoffs with a sub .500 record than a club for the opposing conference should take their place. It would mess up the whole east vs. west concept but at least it would give the fans decent basketball to watch. 

As for Nash- he usually does turn the ball over 3-4 times a game. He is on top of the list for turnovers per game. It's because the ball is always in his hand and he is always trying to do something with it. he dishes 12 assists to 3 turnovers a game, still not bad at all.

edit: Anyone else wonder how good the Washington Wizards would be if their big 3 actually all played 82 games?


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> There has already been serious talks here in Chicago about moving newly aquired Larry Hughes, especially if Gordon does stay with the team.



I am not sure about this talk regarding Hughes, but I also heard the Bulls are considering Rick Carlisle as their next head coach. He is a good coach and all, but he is *NOT* the right guy for the Bulls.  His style is too much like Scott Skiles, and if Skiles didn't work out in Chicago; I don't think Carlisle is going to change things by much. Your thoughts?





GH0STrider said:


> I agree with the playoff seeding needing change yet again. I think If a team qualifies for the playoffs with a sub .500 record than a club for the opposing conference should take their place. It would mess up the whole east vs. west concept but at least it would give the fans decent basketball to watch.



A change is needed for sure. I really do not have any good idea on this matter. 





GH0STrider said:


> As for Nash- he usually does turn the ball over 3-4 times a game. He is on top of the list for turnovers per game. It's because the ball is always in his hand and he is always trying to do something with it. he dishes 12 assists to 3 turnovers a game, still not bad at all.



Yeah, I know. Still, he is awesome when he is on... a bit scary actually.





GH0STrider said:


> edit: Anyone else wonder how good the Washington Wizards would be if their big 3 actually all played 82 games?



You know? I actually thought about that before the season, and the Wiz were one of the teams on my to-keep-an-eye-on list. That said, I think for the Wiz's long term future, Arenas' injury is actually a good thing. He is too much of a ball hog, man. All their younger guys do not have a chance for development with he is on the floor. And I don't think Butler would have the kind of year he had (before he got hurt) if Arenas was still running the show either. 


Speaking of injury, man, I would hate to be a Mavs fan right around now. With Dirk out and 7 out of their next 12 games on the road, while you still have teams like the Jazz, Hornets, Warriors etc coming to your home court... man, suddenly the Mavs could actually drop out of the playoffs entirely!!! Amazing, just amazing.


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> I am not sure about this talk regarding Hughes, but I also heard the Bulls are considering Rick Carlisle as their next head coach. He is a good coach and all, but he is *NOT* the right guy for the Bulls.  His style is too much like Scott Skiles, and if Skiles didn't work out in Chicago; I don't think Carlisle is going to change things by much. Your thoughts?



There is nothing to not be sure about regarding hughes. The bulls and most of the fans are pleased with what he brings to the table, but they could find a player who does many of the things he does for a much cheaper price. From day one chicago sports media has talked about how great it was to get hughes because his contract will be much easier to deal that wallace's. He makes about 3 mil less and is much more productive. Pax would never come out and agree or specualte this (cause he is such a professional) but he has hinted at it during conferences. Hughes isn't worth 12-13 mil, especially when you have a guy on your roster like sefolosha. thabo has really improved this season. He has been consistent with his shot and on the ball defesivly. He is also a big 2 guard (larger than hughes) that can distribute and knock down the long range shot. Also keep in mind for a *shooting guard* hughes can't shoot for shit. He's averaging 37 percent this season and has never gone over 43 for his career. trust me- If Thabo continues to develop like this - hughes will be nothing more than an after thought. 

Carlisle- Azyiu- Another thing the media has been on fire about here is the firing of scot skiles. Here is the thing about skile's system. *Everybody* needs to be aboard with him. All it takes is one player to not follow along and the system is weakend. That is why he would be a great college coach. In the college game the coach is king. In the nba the player generally make more money and feel they utimatly have control. Which is fucked up in its own right, but that is another debate. that being said- don't blame the bull's disapointing season on skiles. It is not his fault. Blame the players. They let stupid trade rumars get into their heads. They let money get in the way. Inuries happened- but like you and I always say, that is just part of the game. But the other two examples should not be. Unlike their coach- they did not behave like the professionals that they were supposed to be. Skiles did everything he could to right the ship, utimatly he went to pax and said that this team was not listening and maybe needed a new voice. He was then fired. the players let their egos control this season, which is bullshit. these guys' have done nothing to garnish having egos. They haven't won anything. They are headed to the lottery- but keep this mind. Skiles would have at least given that team a .500 season and another playoff push. Boylan could't even keep this team within contention.


----------



## heavyjeffd

SPURS: Spurs Sign Brent Barry

That's what I figured would happen.


----------



## Azyiu

At last, Chris "Whinner" Webber is going to retire... even though it should have been done 5 years ago... boo hoo... 

ESPN - Webber, battling chronic knee problems, to call it a career - NBA 

I don't care if it is just me, I do not feel sad or bad at all to know about this news. That guy is just a disappointment, he is no big game player (he consistantly went AWOL in big games), not even close to a championship level kind of player in my opinion. So long, sucker!


----------



## GH0STrider

That's pretty hard man. He was a great power forward in this league. It is no easy task to average 20 and 10 in the nba let alone for a winning team, which he did several times. He was one of the good guys and would have liked to see him get a ring or at least make it to the finals. He should have resigned with the pistons this season. wtf was he thinking with the warriors?


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> That's pretty hard man. He was a great power forward in this league. It is no easy task to average 20 and 10 in the nba let alone for a winning team, which he did several times. He was one of the good guys and would have liked to see him get a ring or at least make it to the finals. He should have resigned with the pistons this season. wtf was he thinking with the warriors?



Nah, I think I am already being nice about him. Sure, he has the talents to make most teams win games and make the playoffs, there is no doubt about that. However, to me, he has zero heart and he just can't win the big ones when they count. 

Case in point, remember the 2002 WCF against the Lakers? Except for game 3, where the hell was he? For that entire series, it was Mike Bibby not Webber who kept the Queens winning.  What about game 7? It was in Sacto and what did Chris Webber do besides his usual whinning? Instead of attacking the low post when Shaq looked tired, and no one else could really guard him down low; he kept shooting from the elbows and kept missing them. If not for Mike Bibby and Bobby Jackson, that game wouldn't even have gone to OT in the first place!

Finally, you said he should've resigned with the Pistons? Ha!  I thought it was the Pistons that showed they have zero interest in him. 


*EDIT* Ok, I thought I should at least say one good thing about him... for a baller, he is kind of handsome looking, and that dude once dated Tyra Banks... dude, who doesn't want to date such a hot mama?


----------



## GH0STrider

The pistons would have signed him had he understood his role. He thought he was still worth 30 plus minutes a night and a starters role. It's his fault not theirs. I guess that supports your claims against him and does nothing for my cause. I guess that guys ego got in the way of him doing anything really great team wise in the nba


----------



## Azyiu

This is an interesting article on C-Webb, nice one. 

ESPN - Webber's career path full of promise and pain - NBA


----------



## heavyjeffd

Nice. 

Miss me? 

Been busy with other shit, I've been reading the back and forths tho!


----------



## Azyiu

Reason # 19578387 for it sucks to be an NBA fan in Hong Kong.

Just got words that we are NOT going to get all playoffs games! WTF?! I know for a fact we do not get all the games in the first round. It is likely just one game each day (well, the each day part is not yet confirmed either)


----------



## heavyjeffd

Spurs are on a nice roll right now. Good to see!


----------



## GH0STrider

the rockets are really sucking ass now too. Fuckin' yao. can that guy every stay healthy? I want to see what a full season of health for yao and mcgrady. I want to see what the rockets can really do.


----------



## heavyjeffd

I heard that.

Yao, unfortunately, just needs to be patient and wait till his big ass heals up. :\


----------



## Azyiu

What is up today? Is April 2nd the "Come Back From Injury" Day? 

First it was Arenas, then Dirk and Gasol, and now Elton Brand?! All came back from injuries.  

Well, Yao's injury is unfortunate, but I don't think he wanted that to happen either. Give him a chance and some time, will you?

Kobe for MVP!


----------



## zimbloth

Azyiu said:


> What is up today? Is April 2nd the "Come Back From Injury" Day?
> 
> First it was Arenas, then Dirk and Gasol, and now Elton Brand?! All came back from injuries.
> 
> Well, Yao's injury is unfortunate, but I don't think he wanted that to happen either. Give him a chance and some time, will you?
> 
> Kobe for MVP!



Kevin Garnett is the MVP. MVP does not = most talented player. It means who most impacted their team. Kobe was there last year and they were pretty decent. KG completely changed the entire culture of this team. He makes everyone on the team better. His influence on Paul Pierce and Ray Allen have been incredible. They've both been excellent defenders this season and EXTREMELY efficient. His 24/7 intensity and work ethic trickles down to the entire organization, even the end of the bench like Leon Powe and Glen 'Big Baby' Davis have played great this year thanks to him.

To go from the worst team in the league to the most dominant team in the league in just one year (while crushing the best teams in the west all year long, something like 26-5) is remarkable, and it's all because of Kevin Garnett's play and influence.

Obviously Kobe Bryant and LeBron James are likely two of the best players in the league. But value? No one has had more impact on the WHOLE LEAGUE this season than Kevin Garnett. 

Kevin Garnett deserves to be MVP. If Kobe Bryant wins its just because it's a lifetime achievement award, voted on by a very uninformed media. Now granted, the Lakers don't have anyone as close to as good as Paul Pierce on their team after Kobe, but again: Kobe was there last year and they were pretty good then too. The Celtics won 24 games last year. They already have 60 and it's April 3rd.


----------



## Azyiu

zimbloth said:


> Kevin Garnett is the MVP. MVP does not = most talented player. It means who most impacted their team. Kobe was there last year and they were pretty decent. KG completely changed the entire culture of this team. He makes everyone on the team better. His influence on Paul Pierce and Ray Allen have been incredible. They've both been excellent defenders this season and EXTREMELY efficient. His 24/7 intensity and work ethic trickles down to the entire organization, even the end of the bench like Leon Powe and Glen 'Big Baby' Davis have played great this year thanks to him.
> 
> To go from the worst team in the league to the most dominant team in the league in just one year (while crushing the best teams in the west all year long, something like 26-5) is remarkable, and it's all because of Kevin Garnett's play and influence.
> 
> Obviously Kobe Bryant and LeBron James are likely two of the best players in the league. But value? No one has had more impact on the WHOLE LEAGUE this season than Kevin Garnett.
> 
> Kevin Garnett deserves to be MVP. If Kobe Bryant wins its just because it's a lifetime achievement award, voted on by a very uninformed media. Now granted, the Lakers don't have anyone as close to as good as Paul Pierce on their team after Kobe, but again: Kobe was there last year and they were pretty good then too. The Celtics won 24 games last year. They already have 60 and it's April 3rd.






Hey Nick, while I agreed KG should be considered as at least one of the top 3 MVP candidates, your statement fails on so many levels at the same time. 

First of all, how did Kobe was "there" last year? The Lakers won only 42 games last season, and no one even bother to consider him in the top 5, let alone winning the award. 

Secondly, I'd like to see Kobe and the entire LA Lakers to play in the eastern conference, maybe they too can win 60 games! How about the Celtics try playing in the Pacific Division for a season and we will see what happen?

Third, as I think Mr.Blackcock would agree that, injury is part of the game; and I don't think the Celtics are hit by injuries as hard as the Lakers this year. Bynum, Ariza, Mihm, Gasol all missed a ton of games at some point in the season. Sure, KG missed like 12 and Allen missed several also, but other than that I don't think the Celtics were hit as hard as the Lakers by injuries.

Along the same line of thinking, Kobe pretty much single handedly keep the short handed Lakers in a position for not only the division title, but the #1 seed out west. Keep in mind his team is not only short handed, he himself is playing injured the whole time!

Let's not even talk about Kobe or why I think he should win for a second here... what about CP3? You did not even mention about him ONCE! OMG!


----------



## zimbloth

Azyiu said:


> Secondly, I'd like to see Kobe and the entire LA Lakers to play in the eastern conference, maybe they too can win 60 games! How about the Celtics try playing in the Pacific Division for a season and we will see what happen?



The Celtics are 25-5 vs. the West, and 8-2 vs. the Pacific Division. There goes your argument. 



Azyiu said:


> Let's not even talk about Kobe or why I think he should win for a second here... what about CP3? You did not even mention about him ONCE! OMG!



I agree with you there. He's right up there with KG. If CP3 wins I'd be okay with that. 

Kobe is great but the Lakers were blown out by the C's. *The C's have an 83.3% winning percentage versus your beloved Western Conference. The Lakers on the other hand have only a 66% winning percentage versus the weak East*. So your Eastern Conference argument is just embarrassing.

To even argue that anyone has impacted the entire league in 2007-2008 more than Kevin Garnett makes me wonder if you're paying attention. The Celtics are *60-15* and have completed dominated the Western Conference including the Lakers. They have the best record in the league, and it's all because of Kevin Garnett. 

There are other angles too you're not considering. If KG didn't come here, our great bench players like James Posey, Eddie House, Sam Cassell, etc would never have come here. KG has changed EVERYTHING, and the impact has resulted in the best record in the league, so I can't even fathom how anyone could argue otherwise.


----------



## Azyiu

zimbloth said:


> The Celtics are 25-5 vs. the West, and 8-2 vs. the Pacific Division. There goes your argument.




You are absolutely right. The Celtics only played against western teams 30 times. I really would love to see them face the Spurs, Suns, Jazz, Hornets, Lakers, Mavs and even the Rockets 4 times a year each! Sure, I admit the Pacific division has exactly two good teams right now, I give you that.





zimbloth said:


> Kobe is great but the Lakers were blown out by the C's. *The C's have an 83.3% winning percentage versus your beloved Western Conference. The Lakers on the other hand have only a 66% winning percentage versus the weak East*. So your Eastern Conference argument is just embarrassing.





Sure, the Lakers weren't doing too well against the Leastern Conference before the Gasol trade, but they are 9-2 against the Least since Feb 1st! By the way, do you know why the western conference teams' winning percentages appear low? Yeah, the west is simply too ultra competitive this year, and no one can really guarantee win night in and night out. It is so unlike playing in the Least, where you basically can relax on most nights. 





zimbloth said:


> To even argue that anyone has impacted the entire league in 2007-2008 more than Kevin Garnett makes me wonder if you're paying attention. The Celtics are *60-15* and have completed dominated the Western Conference including the Lakers. They have the best record in the league, and it's all because of Kevin Garnett.
> 
> There are other angles too you're not considering. If KG didn't come here, our great bench players like James Posey, Eddie House, Sam Cassell, etc would never have come here. KG has changed EVERYTHING, and the impact has resulted in the best record in the league, so I can't even fathom how anyone could argue otherwise.





Did I even suggest or imply KG is not important to his team like the way you sounded as if Kobe or anyone else is virtually worthless?  I guess not.  Sure, KG's present makes everyone around him looks good, and his intensity impacts his team, there is NO doubt about it.

Just like you think KG deserves it and all, I equally think Kobe deserves it just as much if not more. Try playing with less talents, injuries to key players for a prolonged time, and have the playoffs virtually started on 1st March. That's right, one loss here and there to your Celtics will not hurt you guys much, but it is a totally different story out west. And their "playoffs" actually started in March!

Oh, let's not even talk about Kobe and the Lakers. How about CP3? I think you cannot honestly tell me that, you thought they would still be at the top of the west standing during the all-star weekend, can you? If you think Kobe does not deserve the MVP, how about this little guy? With names like Peja, Mo Pete, Chandler, David West, B.Wells, Pargo and J.Wright... does it even sound like a top team's roster to you? Think about it.


----------



## zimbloth

Azyiu said:


> You are absolutely right. The Celtics only played against western teams 30 times. I really would love to see them face the Spurs, Suns, Jazz, Hornets, Lakers, Mavs and even the Rockets 4 times a year each!



That's the pure definition of madness right there dude. You really don't think going 25-5 in a 30 game sample size is enough? You really would expect a different result if the sample size was 60? Do they teach probability statistics over there in Hong Kong? 

They're 11-3 against the Spurs, Suns, Jazz, Hornets, Lakers, Mavs, and Rockets this year. Weak argument. Nice try though, good game.


----------



## Azyiu

zimbloth said:


> That's the pure definition of madness right there dude. You really don't think going 25-5 in a 30 game sample size is enough? You really would expect a different result if the sample size was 60? Do they teach probability statistics over there in Hong Kong?





You have a point there, no doubt. But come to think of it, if you must face those teams night in and night out, that demands so much both physically and mentally; I think the Celtics or anyone for that matter cannot fair as well. Like you said, it is a probability and if someone could win the lottery... anything can happen.





zimbloth said:


> They're 11-3 against the Spurs, Suns, Jazz, Hornets, Lakers, Mavs, and Rockets this year. Weak argument. Nice try though, good game.




Of course, the Celtics went 3-0 in TX earlier, I have to say I am impressed by how they beat those teams. Let's see how y'all fair in playoffs. 

Then again, I thought we were talking about the MVP race? 


*EDIT*: On second thought, the Celtics won only 60 games thus far, and the "less" talented Lakers are 9 games behind if they are compared head-to-head. Yet, if you look at the Lakers' road record, they are only 4 losses more than the more talented Celtics. I don't know, shouldn't the Celtics be sitting on 64 wins or so by now?


----------



## GH0STrider

I love how all the boston guys are coming out of the woods now that they are good, . Nick nice to see you in here again buddy, Me and azyiu usually only have a two man debate going. Jeff stops by now and then to make it interesting too. 

Let me solve this little debate for you guys though concerning the mvp.

Mvp = The best player on the best team. the player who has given the most to make their team better. 

kg is the best player on the best team. Dirk won it last season. I didn't feel that he was was the rightful owner of that award. But he was the best player on the best team during the regular season. That is how the people voting for this award look at it. Boston was the worst team last season, now they are the best. As far as what they will do in the playoffs? irrelevant when speaking of the regular season mvp award. If you think ray allen and paul peirce could turn the worst into first alone you are nuts. Look at the impact kg has had. Let me get this out there- I never liked allen or peirce. I hated the fact that they very rarely played defense. I hate those players that only put effort into playing one end of the floor. they come off as lazy and careless. Kg has not only these guys looking like defensive players of the year but this whole team has adopted is "play both ends of the floor as hard as you can" mentality. 

Azyiu-
As for your kobe bid- that team was just a healthy season away from being at least a 50 win club with the roster it had at the beginning of the season. they are *highly* overlooked. You saw how well they have done the past 2 seasons before being stricken by injury. As we both agree it's part of the game. that being said- kobe is great but he has some real help now. Bynum and gasol in the post is huge. Your saying kobe should be the mvp. the player who has given the most to make his team better? Dude, just 5 months ago he was demanding to be traded! He didn't even want to be there. He knocked his teammates, his coaching staff, and the lakers organization. Now that the team came out healthy and is winning games he wants to be there. Does that sounds like a mvp to you? A trully great player will stick it out through good and bad times. Look at kg - that guy rotted away in minnesota before the team finally said enough is enough. 

Because of kobe's piss poor and often bitchy pre-season attitude this race comes down to kg and cp3, with kg getting my vote.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> Mvp = The best player on the best team.



I respect your definition, but history says the best players on the best teams in the regular season don't always win the MVP. When Nash won it in 05-06, the Suns didn't have the best overall record, same when KG won it in 03-04, TD 01-02, AI 00-01...




GH0STrider said:


> the player who has given the most to make their team better.



That much I agreed.




GH0STrider said:


> Because of kobe's piss poor and often bitchy pre-season attitude this race comes down to kg and cp3, with kg getting my vote.



OK... but you also said the following... 




GH0STrider said:


> As far as what they will do in the playoffs? irrelevant when speaking of the regular season mvp award.



Right, the MVP is about the regular season. So if anything happens in the Playoffs is irrelevant, what makes anything happened in the PRE-season... hell, how about the OFF-season matter? And to be fair, Kobe has been keeping his mouth shut ever since day 1 of training camp. He has been nothing but professional (at least on the court) since day 1 against the Rockets! Be fair, dude.

Plus, before Feb 1st when the Gasol trade took place, the Lakers were 29-16, that's good for 55% ball. And that's out west when he didn't have nearly enough help, and with Bynum, Ariza (one of the most underrated one-on-one perimeter defenders) and Mihm all out of actions.




GH0STrider said:


> kg is the best player on the best team. Dirk won it last season. I didn't feel that he was was the rightful owner of that award. But he was the best player on the best team during the regular season. That is how the people voting for this award look at it. Boston was the worst team last season, now they are the best. As far as what they will do in the playoffs? irrelevant when speaking of the regular season mvp award. If you think ray allen and paul peirce could turn the worst into first alone you are nuts. Look at the impact kg has had. Let me get this out there- I never liked allen or peirce. I hated the fact that they very rarely played defense. I hate those players that only put effort into playing one end of the floor. they come off as lazy and careless. Kg has not only these guys looking like defensive players of the year but this whole team has adopted is "play both ends of the floor as hard as you can" mentality.
> 
> Azyiu-
> As for your kobe bid- that team was just a healthy season away from being at least a 50 win club with the roster it had at the beginning of the season. they are *highly* overlooked. You saw how well they have done the past 2 seasons before being stricken by injury. As we both agree it's part of the game. that being said- kobe is great but he has some real help now. Bynum and gasol in the post is huge. Your saying kobe should be the mvp. the player who has given the most to make his team better? Dude, just 5 months ago he was demanding to be traded! He didn't even want to be there. He knocked his teammates, his coaching staff, and the lakers organization. Now that the team came out healthy and is winning games he wants to be there. Does that sounds like a mvp to you? A trully great player will stick it out through good and bad times. Look at kg - that guy rotted away in minnesota before the team finally said enough is enough.



Funny how you flip-flop your opinion in mere 20 or so days, because on March 14th you said the following... 



GH0STrider said:


> This years mvp goes to either Garnett in Boston or Kobe in L.A. Thost 2 are the biggest difference makers in the nba for their respective team. I personally think Kobe deserves it more. He has done more with less talent and expectations.



All in all, let's hope the MVP does NOT go to LeBron 


*Sidenote*: I got yesterday off and was about to watch them Bulls @ Cavs, and guess what happened?  There was a MAJOR technical malfunction at the HQ of my cable carrier, and we didn't get anything at all!!!  Good news is that, they are going to add one game back on the schedule before the season is out to make up for the loss. I think they are adding the Jazz @ Spurs.

Also, just watched the Mavs @ Lakers... and that game was shown in HD!!!  Holy crap, it looks so fucking good in HD on my 42" plasma. NBA in HD FTW!!!


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> I respect your definition, but history says the best players on the best teams in the regular season don't always win the MVP. When Nash won it in 05-06, the Suns didn't have the best overall record, same when KG won it in 03-04, TD 01-02, AI 00-01...



History does not define that definition. Your 4 examples do not account for the rest of the nba history. 








Azyiu said:


> , the MVP is about the regular season. So if anything happens in the Playoffs is irrelevant, what makes anything happened in the PRE-season... hell, how about the OFF-season matter? And to be fair, Kobe has been keeping his mouth shut ever since day 1 of training camp. He has been nothing but professional (at least on the court) since day 1 against the Rockets! Be fair, dude.
> 
> Plus, before Feb 1st when the Gasol trade took place, the Lakers were 29-16, that's good for 55% ball. And that's out west when he didn't have nearly enough help, and with Bynum, Ariza (one of the most underrated one-on-one perimeter defenders) and Mihm all out of actions.



What the hell are you talking about?? He was still bitching for a trade when the season began. 





Azyiu said:


> how you flip-flop your opinion in mere 20 or so days, because on March 14th you said the following...



the more I thought about it my attitude has changed. Kg at least wanted to be where he was. Shit, if he was still a t-wolf he still wouldn't be complaining. Kobe behaved like a child. I guarantee you if this team was hovering around .500 again he would still be crying. 



Azyiu said:


> in all, let's hope the MVP does NOT go to LeBron
> 
> 
> *Sidenote*: I got yesterday off and was about to watch them Bulls @ Cavs, and guess what happened?  There was a MAJOR technical malfunction at the HQ of my cable carrier, and we didn't get anything at all!!!  :



Yeah you missed a good one. Bulls rallied from 17 down in the third to win it. Without Gooden too (out with abdominal strain). Lebron got rocked in the 4th. 1 for 5 shooting. It was nice to see the bulls defend the way they did last season. Just when your ready to throw in the towel on this team they come out and play like this... 

On another note- 

for anyone who said it was the bulls' fault for ben wallace's shitty play can look at his stats and just see it was all him. Funny- he even gave up on the cavs! 4ppg and 7 boards as a cav. Hahahahahahhahahahahahaha. Have fun paying that asshole 16 million for another 2 seasons cleveland


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> History does not define that definition. Your 4 examples do not account for the rest of the nba history.



When it all comes down to it, there is no definite guildlines as to what an MVP should possesses or what not, or how writers should vote. Which I think is a good thing, thus everyone can drawing their own conclusion. Or else we wouldn't have had this little debate thing going.





GH0STrider said:


> What the hell are you talking about?? He was still bitching for a trade when the season began.



Give me a quote or an interview. I honestly do not remember he bitched about it since the season has started... not even once.





GH0STrider said:


> the more I thought about it my attitude has changed. Kg at least wanted to be where he was. Shit, if he was still a t-wolf he still wouldn't be complaining. Kobe behaved like a child. I guarantee you if this team was hovering around .500 again he would still be crying.



Fair enough, although I thought otherwise. Let's just leave it as it is.





GH0STrider said:


> Yeah you missed a good one. Bulls rallied from 17 down in the third to win it. Without Gooden too (out with abdominal strain). Lebron got rocked in the 4th. 1 for 5 shooting. It was nice to see the bulls defend the way they did last season. Just when your ready to throw in the towel on this team they come out and play like this...
> 
> On another note-
> 
> for anyone who said it was the bulls' fault for ben wallace's shitty play can look at his stats and just see it was all him. Funny- he even gave up on the cavs! 4ppg and 7 boards as a cav. Hahahahahahhahahahahahaha. Have fun paying that asshole 16 million for another 2 seasons cleveland


 
I bet. Coming back from 17 pts down for any team in the second half is no easy thing to do... especially on the road!  

By the way, if Odom plays like he did last night in the playoffs (I wish ) everynight, the Lakers are going to go FAR.  I honestly haven't seen him playing with that much fire since he was playing for the Heat.


----------



## GH0STrider

- The mvp is generally viewed as the best player on the best team. There is a reason why they are the best team. 

-Show you a quote??? Just look at the papers from that time period. Look at it like this. The lakers wouldn't have been talking to john paxon regarding a package for kobe during the first month of the season if he wasn't talking. 

- fucking bulls. ehhh... let's just hope we get a top 3 pick.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> - The mvp is generally viewed as the best player on the best team. There is a reason why they are the best team.
> 
> -Show you a quote??? Just look at the papers from that time period. Look at it like this. The lakers wouldn't have been talking to john paxon regarding a package for kobe during the first month of the season if he wasn't talking.
> 
> - fucking bulls. ehhh... let's just hope we get a top 3 pick.



I don't know, Blackcock... IMHO, the MVP's team does not have to have the best overall record, but they definitely need to be one of the top 5 teams record-wise.

Another thing I always wanted to say is that, if you take away KG, I think the Celtics can still be a 45-win team at the very least. Meanwhile, you probably forgot Kobe's dislocated right pinkie that actually required surgery. He knows if he opted for surgery, the Lakers would likely missed the playoffs altogether. Or how about CP3? Where would the Hornets be if they are without CP3? They would probably be jockeying for a good lottery spot instead. 

As for Kobe's trade demand thingy. You are absolutely right, it was all over the paper and all early in the season. And it was just those reporters talking and guessing, Kobe refused to even talk about that subjust. 

For the record, I think Kobe's way of handling it over the summer was bad for everybody including himself. He shouldn't have gone public about this at all. That said, up until the Gasol deal, the Lakers' management had done absolutely nothing to make this team better for over 2 years... ok, I take back a portion of it for them hanging onto Bynum and traded for Ariza. Still, before the season started, no one could imagine Bynum would play like the way he did until he went down. 

Ok, so if YOU were the Bulls' GM... yeah, Bulls' GM Jack Blackcock  ... what would YOU do in the off season? How would you handle the likes of Gordon, Dang, Hinrich? How about the coaching situation?


----------



## GH0STrider

the coaching situation is a tough one. I look at the bulls and see a very atheltic team that needs a coach that knows how to power a run and gun offense like the suns and warriors. Maybe we nab one of phoenix's assitant coaches. The team could be very unique in the sense that they have many great defensive players as well. I understand that the run and gun play makes it hard to be a great defensive team but I think that they could hold onto some of that defensive mentality that has given them so much success that past 4 seasons. It's up in the air for coaches. I hear rumors of larry brown or rick charlile. But the bulls fired skiles who is better than charlile imo. And larry brown is a much more costly experienced version of skiles, perhaps even more demanding. It makes no sense to fire skiles and then replace him with someone who brings similiar if not exact same concepts to the team, it will create the same problems. Not to mention the bull still have to pay skiles for the next season. Like I said I don't have anyone specifically in mind- but they need to change the way the team plays. 

as for the players- what made this team so good was the chemistry they once had. they had guys that understood roles and were willing to do whatever it took to win. they still have some of those guys in hinrich, deng, duhon, noccioni, I think gooden is in that category as well. that said they need to get rid of guys playing for stats and not caring about the overall team. Gordon, hughes, ty thomas for example all need to be let go. I think moving those 3 could return some great pieces that could really make a difference. Not to mention there is going to a lottery pick coming our way too. If pax handles this wisely this team could be back to playoff status next season.


----------



## Azyiu

How about them Heat?  That's D-League at its best! 

Getting to the playoffs in the east is still not a difficult thing to do, given you already have a more talented team compared to the Hawks, the Sixers, the Pacers, the Nets etc. The main thing like you said is chemistry. I think you don't need to get rid of anyone before you can turn it around. I truly think the right coach will bring them all together.

I don't have anyone in practicular in mind either, but I think the next coach MUST be a former player, and somehow I think coaching experience is not a big issue for this very team. In that case, I would actually give your assistant coach Pete Myers a shot, or how about bringing Pippen back as a consultant? I don't know if he is interested in coaching, but his present should help this team grow.


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> How about them Heat?  That's D-League at its best!
> 
> Getting to the playoffs in the east is still not a difficult thing to do, given you already have a more talented team compared to the Hawks, the Sixers, the Pacers, the Nets etc. The main thing like you said is chemistry. I think you don't need to get rid of anyone before you can turn it around. I truly think the right coach will bring them all together.
> 
> I don't have anyone in practicular in mind either, but I think the next coach MUST be a former player, and somehow I think coaching experience is not a big issue for this very team. In that case, I would actually give your assistant coach Pete Myers a shot, or how about bringing Pippen back as a consultant? I don't know if he is interested in coaching, but his present should help this team grow.




Last nights game might have been the most piss poor chicago performance I have seen since jordan left. That is rock fucking bottom when you lose to a team that won't even see 15 wins. That being said azyiu, some of these players do need to leave. Gordon, gordon, gordon. He knows he is playing for a contract and it really shows. It's selfish basketball at its best. He should join the heat. He and ricky davis in the backcourt would be perfect. 

Anyhow- I could not disagree with you more as far as coaching experience goes. They need someone with a good resume that has lots of experience. Someone that demands respect cause apparently this team doesn't believe in giving it. Like you said it is a chemistry issue. This team is hands down on paper better than last years squad. They have no chemistry. If this team was accuratly placed on 2k8 their chemsitry would be at about 5 percent. they are free lancing out there, they aren't following instructions from boylan. Guys are just running up and trying to make plays for themselves- larry hughes. Pippen slammed scot skiles in the beginning of the season saying he could do a better job- skiles jsut laughed saying yeah we'll lets see it then. I don't see him being a great coach either. He has no coaching experience. He is a good leader on the court but whether he will be on the bench has yet to be seen. I like your idea, maybe bring him in as a consultant or an assistant. Pete myers is a hot head. I don't think he could compose himself enough to be the head man. All I can say is that if boylan or myers are the head coach next season than I won't be watching a single chicago bulls game. Neither can coach well enough to win a championship.

Azyiu- there is one guy who should coach the chicago bulls next season. 
*John Paxon*. IF this guy still believes this team is tittle worthy than he needs to prove it. If have can't make this team win then I think not only is it time for a coaching change but also a gm change. 

Btw- what happened to your lakers last night? the blazers beat them up man! I hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate john paxon for passing up on brandon roy and lamarcus aldridge for ty thomas. hate him!


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> Last nights game might have been the most piss poor chicago performance I have seen since jordan left. That is rock fucking bottom when you lose to a team that won't even see 15 wins. That being said azyiu, some of these players do need to leave. Gordon, gordon, gordon. He knows he is playing for a contract and it really shows. It's selfish basketball at its best. He should join the heat. He and ricky davis in the backcourt would be perfect.



I don't blame you for getting so pissed there, I would too if I were you. How could you lose to a D-league team?  Speaking of the D-league, I know it WON'T work nor it will ever happen; but I bet some players would play harder if the NBA consider the way things are done in the English Premier League (soccer), and down grade the two worst teams to the D-league every season. 

On the same topic, trading FOR a guy like Ricky Davis and releasing Penny is the kind of reasons why I have less and less respect for Riley. I bet he was very close to calling Isiah Rider's agent too. Hell, note to Riley, Sprewell is piss poor now, might as well call his agent up. 





GH0STrider said:


> Anyhow- I could not disagree with you more as far as coaching experience goes. They need someone with a good resume that has lots of experience. Someone that demands respect cause apparently this team doesn't believe in giving it. .... I like your idea, maybe bring him in as a consultant or an assistant. Pete myers is a hot head. I don't think he could compose himself enough to be the head man. All I can say is that if boylan or myers are the head coach next season than I won't be watching a single chicago bulls game. Neither can coach well enough to win a championship.



IMHO, I think the coaching thing can really go either way. Like you said those guys simply have tuned OUT the coach, I think you simply cannot guarantee things sudden would change for the better in the locker room, even if you have Larry Brown... oh, this just came to my mind as I am typing, and I think Rudy T (a consultant for the Lakers now and should be fully recovered from cancer) could be a perfect coach for you guys. He has always been regarded as a players' coach, and he has won two rings down in Houston, have coached TWO HOFers. If he cannot commend respect in that locker room, no one else can.  Rudy T is the man!

But definitely bring in guys like Pippen. Them kids need to learn how to play winning ball. 





GH0STrider said:


> Azyiu- there is one guy who should coach the chicago bulls next season.
> *John Paxon*. IF this guy still believes this team is tittle worthy than he needs to prove it. If have can't make this team win then I think not only is it time for a coaching change but also a gm change.



If he does what I just said he can easily be an exclusive of the year next season.  So give Pax some more time. The team still have great potentials, just be patient, dude. It took Danny Ainge 5 years and some VERY painful losses to build the big bad Celtics...





GH0STrider said:


> Btw- what happened to your lakers last night? the blazers beat them up man! I hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate john paxon for passing up on brandon roy and lamarcus aldridge for ty thomas. hate him!



Yeah, last night's loss was another tough one to take.  The Lakers could've gained some distance from the Suns and perhaps get closer to a division title with a W. Let's just credit the Blazers. Seriously, winning the division or not is not too important. I am more concerned about the health of the team. Fuck, the injury problem is such a bitch, sometimes it seems like even the equipment manager is hurt!  ...yeah, I don't even know how to react to that.  All in all, we NEED to have home court in the first round, especially it looks like we could be facing the Suns. We need home court for guys like Bynum, Gasol, Walton etc to heal, and more time to practice together. Hear me now, if we don't get home court in the first round, we won't get out of it!


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> IMHO, I think the coaching thing can really go either way. Like you said those guys simply have tuned OUT the coach, I think you simply cannot guarantee things sudden would change for the better in the locker room, even if you have Larry Brown... oh, this just came to my mind as I am typing, and I think Rudy T (a consultant for the Lakers now and should be fully recovered from cancer) could be a perfect coach for you guys. He has always been regarded as a players' coach, and he has won two rings down in Houston, have coached TWO HOFers. If he cannot commend respect in that locker room, no one else can.  Rudy T is the man!
> 
> But definitely bring in guys like Pippen. Them kids need to learn how to play winning ball.



Rudy T is a great idea man, nice call. Getting a coach in here that has championship experience would be damn good idea. Speaking of championship experience- check this out. I was listening to espn1000 this morning on my way to class and mike and mike suggested none other than Bill Lambier. What about him? He has 2 nba championships as a player and 2 wnba tittles as a coach. Not to mention he is one of the best bruisers the nba has ever seen. he wouldn't put up with the bullshit attitudes of ty thomas and ben gordon one bit. I like both guys. Hopefully pax pulls his head out of his ass and thinks for once on this one. 






Azyiu said:


> If he does what I just said he can easily be an exclusive of the year next season.  So give Pax some more time. The team still have great potentials, just be patient, dude. It took Danny Ainge 5 years and some VERY painful losses to build the big bad Celtics...



It's different dude. The celtics were never expected to compete for the finals under ainge's guidance until this year. the celtics didn't have the expectations the bulls had this season. Paxon had great opportunities just like ainge did to aquire great players. Kobe, kg, hello? what the hell was the hold up pax??? Ainge had the balls to do something drastic to make his team a chapionship level team. pax has yet to do so.

edit: btw nice win by your lakers last night. I know it was just the clippers but that was an ass whipping. I thought those clippers were supossed to be *SO* much better now that elton brand was back? I guess without Kaman they still suck, lol


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> Rudy T is a great idea man, nice call. Getting a coach in here that has championship experience would be damn good idea. Speaking of championship experience- check this out. I was listening to espn1000 this morning on my way to class and mike and mike suggested none other than Bill Lambier. What about him? He has 2 nba championships as a player and 2 wnba tittles as a coach. Not to mention he is one of the best bruisers the nba has ever seen. he wouldn't put up with the bullshit attitudes of ty thomas and ben gordon one bit. I like both guys. Hopefully pax pulls his head out of his ass and thinks for once on this one.



Sorry for being away for a few days. 


Bill Lambier as the Bulls' next coach? It is not entirely a bad idea, after all that guy led his WNBA team to two titles. For old time rivalry's sake though, why would you want a Piston to coach the Bulls? Really, I probably wouldn't want KC Jones, Larry Bird or any former Celtics to coach the Lakers either. Maybe it is just me, but it feels "wrong" in a way. 


And Finally we got the division title AND home court thru the west!!!  Winning the division or not is no big deal, but given the health of the Lakers; we are better off having home court for as long as possible. 


Hey, I read Bill Simmons' latest article and he brought up an interesting point about D-Wade. Is he the next Penny Hardaway? Check these out:

Games played by Penny Hardaway, first five seasons: 82, 77, 82, 59, 19. 

Games played by Dwyane Wade, first five seasons: 61, 77, 75, 51, 51. 

Playoff games played by Penny Hardaway, first five seasons: 3, 21, 12, 5, 0. 

Playoff games played by Dwyane Wade, first five seasons: 13, 14, 23, 4, 0. 

(In other words ... uh-oh.) 


The Suns are getting ready for the playoffs... and I bet Marion is enjoying playing down in Miami. After all, he still get paid the same for missing the past 10 plus games AND the playoffs... I bet Suns fans hate him guts for kind of screwing the team's chemistry. The same goes for Devean George in Dallas. If I were Mark Cuban, I would probably hate George for refusing to be traded to the Nets, thus costing Cuban an additional $11M to get Kidd AND another first round exit.  Like I said before, Dallas made a trade solely for the sake's of making a trade, and it is going to fail!


Well, enjoy the playoffs, I know you will enjoy it more than I do... after all, we DO NOT get every game in the first two rounds at all... WTF?!  If I am not wrong, I think we only get THREE games per week during the entire frigging first round of the playoffs!!! Damn right, THREE frigging games a WEEK!!! So I am just go to watch whatever I can catch, and hope the Lakers get to the WCF. Or else I don't think I will get to see them in action much at all. It sucks, you know? It is like you know your high school sweet heart still looks cute and hot after all these years, and she is now moving next door to you, but you just have different schedules and never really see each other at all.... or whatever...


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> Sorry for being away for a few days.
> 
> 
> Bill Lambier as the Bulls' next coach? It is not entirely a bad idea, after all that guy led his WNBA team to two titles. For old time rivalry's sake though, why would you want a Piston to coach the Bulls? Really, I probably wouldn't want KC Jones, Larry Bird or any former Celtics to coach the Lakers either. Maybe it is just me, but it feels "wrong" in a way.


 
yeah but losing feels much more wrong! I would take pretty much any coach that could make the bulls win at this point. How bout that game the other night against the bucks?? 151 points! damn that was a fun game to watch. I've never seen so many shots go in or two teams score like that. (and no i don't want the golden state warriors or nuggest often). 




Azyiu said:


> And Finally we got the division title AND home court thru the west!!!  Winning the division or not is no big deal, but given the health of the Lakers; we are better off having home court for as long as possible.



I hope you guys get bynum back for the first round. the nuggest could be a tought first round match-up. Pray to god your lakers bring on the defense cause I don't think you can out score them easily. 




Azyiu said:


> Hey, I read Bill Simmons' latest article and he brought up an interesting point about D-Wade. Is he the next Penny Hardaway? Check these out:
> 
> Games played by Penny Hardaway, first five seasons: 82, 77, 82, 59, 19.
> 
> Games played by Dwyane Wade, first five seasons: 61, 77, 75, 51, 51.
> 
> Playoff games played by Penny Hardaway, first five seasons: 3, 21, 12, 5, 0.
> 
> Playoff games played by Dwyane Wade, first five seasons: 13, 14, 23, 4, 0.
> 
> (In other words ... uh-oh.)



well the playoff stats don't count. Your team has to get into the playoffs and be good enough to advance for you to play a substantial amount of games. But I think d-wade's case is different. The past two seasons he never took the time to fully recover. Also his skills aren't diminishing at the rate penny's did...




Azyiu said:


> The Suns are getting ready for the playoffs... and I bet Marion is enjoying playing down in Miami. After all, he still get paid the same for missing the past 10 plus games AND the playoffs... I bet Suns fans hate him guts for kind of screwing the team's chemistry. The same goes for Devean George in Dallas. If I were Mark Cuban, I would probably hate George for refusing to be traded to the Nets, thus costing Cuban an additional $11M to get Kidd AND another first round exit.  Like I said before, Dallas made a trade solely for the sake's of making a trade, and it is going to fail!



If the mavs make it out of the first round it won't be a fail. Wait to see what happens there before you judge. I think kidd's effect in the playoffs is really what dallas was trading for. If i was cuban I would have told george he was out either way and to just take the trade. It's not like he really helps that much. He's a greedy role player... and Marion- psh... that asshole is laughing all the way to the bank. 




Azyiu said:


> Well, enjoy the playoffs, I know you will enjoy it more than I do... after all, we DO NOT get every game in the first two rounds at all... WTF?!  If I am not wrong, I think we only get THREE games per week during the entire frigging first round of the playoffs!!! Damn right, THREE frigging games a WEEK!!! So I am just go to watch whatever I can catch, and hope the Lakers get to the WCF. Or else I don't think I will get to see them in action much at all. It sucks, you know? It is like you know your high school sweet heart still looks cute and hot after all these years, and she is now moving next door to you, but you just have different schedules and never really see each other at all.... or whatever...



Dude you have to subscribe to nba league pass or something man. these playoffs are going to own. You don't want to miss anything. I'm scheduling my job around the playoffs.


----------



## kung_fu

I can't wait for the playoffs! I'm currently subscribed to more sports networks then I have ever been. I don't want to miss any playoff action. The playoffs give me the chance to see a lot more Western conference teams. Usually the only Western conference games I get around to watching are Suns games. Speaking of the west, I feel really bad for the Warriors not being able to get in, that would have been interesting. Go Raps!


----------



## GH0STrider

kung_fu said:


> I can't wait for the playoffs! I'm currently subscribed to more sports networks then I have ever been. I don't want to miss any playoff action. The playoffs give me the chance to see a lot more Western conference teams. Usually the only Western conference games I get around to watching are Suns games. Speaking of the west, I feel really bad for the Warriors not being able to get in, that would have been interesting. Go Raps!



that's pretty crazy the warriors did not get in. They won 42 games last year and made the playoffs. they win 7 more games this year and miss out. If you told them that at the beginning of the season I don't think they would believe you. 

Although if you look at the two squads that were fighting for 8th in the west(denver, golden state) I think denver will be much more fun to watch. They both score a ton of points but there is a difference in how they do it. Golden state takes *A LOT* of jumpshots. Where as denver does a little bit of everything. they get to the rim and are very explosive too. 

So as sorry as I am that we won't see the warriors in the playoffs (cause they were a boat load of fun to watch last season in the playoffs) I think we will still see some quality basketball from the nuggets. they will have their hands full with the lakers though. I think they will be knocked out in the first round for the 5th year straight.


----------



## kung_fu

GH0STrider said:


> Golden state takes *A LOT* of jumpshots.




You can say that again, I watched the game against the Suns the other day. I know that Phoenix is known for their speedy offense, but my god maybee I just don't watch a lot of Westcoast ball but it seemed like there were a lot of fast shots taken in that game. That shotclock was in no danger of running out. It seems to me that in the East, point guards seem to take their time and usually aren't as fast all of the time (unless hoping to catch the other team off guard with some quick transition baskets) and as a result, their seem to be more shot clock violations.

Again, I gotta say how pumped I am this year at watching tons of East and West playoff ball. But first, the Raps have to take care of the Bulls tonight. I'm hoping we get to 42-40, as 41-41 just looks so much worse going into the playoffs. The record definately shows that the Raps are inconsistent, but I'm hoping for good things in the playoffs. While Bosh was injured, we got a lot of minutes out of Rasho Nesterovic. He's going to be key in stopping Dwight Howard.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> yeah but losing feels much more wrong! I would take pretty much any coach that could make the bulls win at this point. How bout that game the other night against the bucks?? 151 points! damn that was a fun game to watch. I've never seen so many shots go in or two teams score like that. (and no i don't want the golden state warriors or nuggest often).



That was a street game, I tell you 





GH0STrider said:


> I hope you guys get bynum back for the first round. the nuggest could be a tought first round match-up. Pray to god your lakers bring on the defense cause I don't think you can out score them easily.



Sure, the Nuggets can score a ton, but on the defensive ends they are equally inept the other way around. And no, against the Nuggets we won't try to run with them, that's not how we won most games. The Nuggets run alot of one-on-one for AI and Melo, and they love to bury you in fast breaks. I think both Kobe and Fisher, or even Luke are more than capable to handle their own man. The rest is down to rebounding and not turning the ball over. As long as we control the ball and tempo, the Nuggets cannot run thus they cannot do what they love to do.  

I don't think Bynum will be back at all in the playoffs. I'd rather see him all healed and rested up for next season. There is no point in rushing back and get hurt again. He still has at least 10 years in him. So just get healed up first, big guy.  

By the way, if you are opposing coach and if the game is close in the closing seconds, a note to you... always foul Odom and send him to the line! If anyone on the Lakers who can't really handle the pressure, that would be Odom. Just look at his eyes if the game is close in the final seconds... he almost always have this "don't give me the ball" look on his face. And I've seen a few too many missed shots from the line in such situation. Other than that (like it is not bad enough ), he is a scary third opinion and is an above average rebounder.





GH0STrider said:


> well the playoff stats don't count. Your team has to get into the playoffs and be good enough to advance for you to play a substantial amount of games. But I think d-wade's case is different. The past two seasons he never took the time to fully recover. Also his skills aren't diminishing at the rate penny's did...



I know, but I thought that is a pretty interesting coincident there. So we will see how he bounces back in year # 6. I enjoyed watching him and I hope he ain't going to throw us a Penny Hardaway the rest of the way... 





GH0STrider said:


> If the mavs make it out of the first round it won't be a fail. Wait to see what happens there before you judge. I think kidd's effect in the playoffs is really what dallas was trading for. If i was cuban I would have told george he was out either way and to just take the trade. It's not like he really helps that much. He's a greedy role player... and Marion- psh... that asshole is laughing all the way to the bank.



Let's see how the Mavs fair against the Hornets. They went 2-2 in the season. I know it is just me, but Kidd's 37% shooting % will hurt his team big time eventually.

As for Marion, let's see how he is going to handle his extension talks with the Heat. I heard the Heat will only offer him around the $10M per season range. If I were him, I would take it. Seriously, I don't think I would offer him more than $8M per if I were a GM.





GH0STrider said:


> Dude you have to subscribe to nba league pass or something man. these playoffs are going to own. You don't want to miss anything. I'm scheduling my job around the playoffs.



See, this is the thing, man. Even if you HAVE the money to shell out, there is NO such league pass package available in HK, man. It sucks major balls!!!  Well, a piece of a good news is that, I heard a TV station here will also carry at least one more game per week. So there are a total of FOUR!!!   Man... I want to cry... 

Back in the day when I was still living in AZ, I used to have the league pass thing, and that WAS awesome!!!  I think I might have turned down a couple dates because there were great games on


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> I don't think Bynum will be back at all in the playoffs. I'd rather see him all healed and rested up for next season. There is no point in rushing back and get hurt again. He still has at least 10 years in him. So just get healed up first, big guy.



10 years? So what he is going to retire when he's 29? Dude that guy easily has another 15 years of ball. If he take acre of his body maybe even 20.



kung_fu said:


> Again, I gotta say how pumped I am this year at watching tons of East and West playoff ball. But first, the Raps have to take care of the Bulls tonight. I'm hoping we get to 42-40, as 41-41 just looks so much worse going into the playoffs.



My bulls took care of you tonight, haha. You guys gave up 19 points and 22 boards to Aron Gray. Come the fuck on. Aron is the slowest moving player in the nba man, he is a project to say the least. Your raptors are in serious trouble.


----------



## kung_fu

GH0STrider said:


> My bulls took care of you tonight, haha. You guys gave up 19 points and 22 boards to Aron Gray. Come the fuck on. Aron is the slowest moving player in the nba man, he is a project to say the least. Your raptors are in serious trouble.



 We were playing guys who haven't seen action in a LONG time. Most of our starters saw less than 15 minutes, aside from Moon who still played considerably less than he usually does. Considering Sam Mitchel wasn't stopping the clock and calling many timeouts, this was most likely a conscious effort to rest players and get the Raptors bench ready to play if they are called upon in the playoffs. I've never seen so many smiles on the losing bench in a long time. I believe the Raps were giving you a "Better Luck Next Season" Present . 

But seriously, better luck next season


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> 10 years? So what he is going to retire when he's 29? Dude that guy easily has another 15 years of ball. If he take acre of his body maybe even 20.



Hey, don't get too excited... I was just saying 10 years randomly. 


Hey, Kung Fu, so you are a Raptors' fan? That's cool. I think your match up against the Magic should be pretty interesting. D-Howard vs. Bosh, Hedo vs. Moon are likely going to be cool to watch. Hopefully both Rasho Nesterovic
and Andrea Bargnani actually show up and play...


----------



## kung_fu

Azyiu said:


> Hey, Kung Fu, so you are a Raptors' fan? That's cool. I think your match up against the Magic should be pretty interesting. D-Howard vs. Bosh, Hedo vs. Moon are likely going to be cool to watch. Hopefully both Rasho Nesterovic
> and Andrea Bargnani actually show up and play...



+100000 for Bargnani. We need him to play at 100% for sure. He's been very inconsistent for us, but every now and then he has a great game and reminds us why we drafted him. I definately think it should be an interesting series, It'll probably take 6 games before the winner is decided.


----------



## GH0STrider

6 games? Dude the raps are a .500 club. They are about to be swept, 5 games at best. And Bargnani- some number one overall pick man. 10 ppg??? Ouch for toronto. I guess it's not all his fault. He needs to be played more than 23 mpg.


----------



## kung_fu

GH0STrider said:


> 6 games? Dude the raps are a .500 club. They are about to be swept, 5 games at best.



I'm all too familiar with their record, but I also know that the record isn't everything. If the raps can work on their fundamentals, their double teams, and wear out the Magics physically I think a Raptor win is quite possible. The Raps definitely have the deeper bench so if we can throw bodies at Howard and keep the open looks from the perimeter to a minimum we stand a good chance. We've got most of the right tools, just hope they aren't too rusty



GH0STrider said:


> And Bargnani- some number one overall pick man. 10 ppg??? Ouch for toronto. I guess it's not all his fault. He needs to be played more than 23 mpg.



He's been getting into foul trouble early in games and as a result, his minutes have been kinda small. He can shoot the ball (although not consitently), but he needs to start playing harder in the paint. He's proved he can do it, but for some reason or another he just shys away from it although he's starting to come around.

We're being pretty patient with him, he's got a lot of potential. Hopefully he can prove his critics wrong in the playoffs.


----------



## GH0STrider

It's a little to late to "work" on things dude. If their fundamentals aren't there by now then they aren't going to be all of the sudden. They had 82 games to get it right.


----------



## kung_fu

GH0STrider said:


> It's a little to late to "work" on things dude. If their fundamentals aren't there by now then they aren't going to be all of the sudden. They had 82 games to get it right.



Well by "work on", I mean execute. There are some small adjustments that need to be made that will make a world of difference. Wether or not they've got it right, we'll see come playoff time. All I can do as a bum in the bleechers is cheer, have a beer and hope for the best.

Is it just me, or does Saturday seem years away? I needs my hoops


----------



## GH0STrider

kung_fu said:


> Well by "work on", I mean execute. There are some small adjustments that need to be made that will make a world of difference. Wether or not they've got it right, we'll see come playoff time.



Again, dude- If they haven't gotten it right over 82 games they aren't going to. 
If those adjustments are so small yet they are supposed to make a difference then they would have done it by now. Sorry man, It's a first round exit. But hey hang your head on that fact that at least your team made the playoffs. I had to watch my bulls who went 49-33 last year go 33-49 after being picked to be one of the top seeds in the east. That fuckin' blows. Now I have to pick a new team to root for during the playoffs. 




kung_fu said:


> All I can do as a bum in the bleechers is cheer, have a beer and hope for the best.



That a boy!


----------



## Azyiu

Hey, Kung_Fu, I think I kind of have to agreed with what Mr.Blackcock has said about the Raptors thus far. Besides, let's face it, the Raptors didn't finish the season as strong as the Magic. 

Check out their records since March 1st. The Magic went 15-7 since that date, while the Raptors only went 9-16 during the same time. I understand Bosh was out for several games, but no one else seemed to really step up either. Yeah, I am staring at you, Apollo 33. Don't get me wrong, I praised the Raptors before the All-star break (yeah, check out some of the older messages here), but they have been playing poorly since then... 

About Bargnani, even you said his shooting is not very consistant... that's not a good sign for him or for the Raptors. Let's hope he suddenly wakes up and don't be the next Kwame Brown, if you know what I mean.

All in all, I think the Magic should beat the Raptors in 5 games too. That said, the Raptors could prolong this series IF they can somehow steal game one in Orlando. After all, this Magic team is still pretty "new" to playoffs pressure, and they have been playing better on the road than at home for some strange reasons. So if y'all can't steal game one, forget it...


----------



## kung_fu

GH0STrider said:


> Again, dude- If they haven't gotten it right over 82 games they aren't going to.
> If those adjustments are so small yet they are supposed to make a difference then they would have done it by now. Sorry man, It's a first round exit. But hey hang your head on that fact that at least your team made the playoffs. I had to watch my bulls who went 49-33 last year go 33-49 after being picked to be one of the top seeds in the east. That fuckin' blows. Now I have to pick a new team to root for during the playoffs.



I'm just trying to be optimistic really. If the Raps were playing Boston in the first round, I'd tell you Raps in 7 (as this would be the most likely scenario if the Raps were to even have a shot). I feel it is my duty as a sports fan to get my hopes up, even if I'm setting myself up for a huge disapointment. Thats what watching sports is all aboot.

I certainly know it'll be tough for the Raps. I was hoping we'd be able to gain some momentum going into the playoffs but that didn't go as planned. I'm just hoping for some good playoff ball. If I don't get it from the Raps, I'll have to settle on getting my playoff entertainment elsewhere. From where I sit, it's only a game. There's always next year.


----------



## Azyiu

kung_fu said:


> I feel it is my duty as a sports fan to get my hopes up, even if I'm setting myself up for a huge disapointment. Thats what watching sports is all aboot.
> 
> ...From where I sit, it's only a game. There's always next year.



Well, on the one hand you are right, but then I am not entirely with you on all points. 

True, I think you should almost always root for your team, even knowing their chances against a certain opponent are as slim as a runway model.  But I can't really stand some fans who keep saying things like "_maybe next year_"... to me it is like they are saying, yeah, it is ok we waste yet ANOTHER year.  IMHO, to be a true sports fan, whether your team wins or loses; you should be able to feel that emotion. You simply cannot be too detached from that, or else you can't really enjoy sports or enjoy rooting for a certain team. 

Moreover, I hope I don't come out sounding cocky or anything, but fans need to learn how to win or how to handle winnings. As a true fan, you simply cannot be satisfied with your team winning a game or two or just making the playoffs. You need to ask for more!  The more fans demand from their team, the culture for winning can then be established. Historically speaking, when you think of teams like the Lakers, Celtics, Bulls, Pistons, Jazz, Suns, Spurs etc, you don't just think of them as "good" team that make the playoffs. More than likely you think of them as winning teams, or even championship level teams. You simply can't say the same about the Bucks, T-Wolves, Clippers, or some expansion teams like the Grizzlies, Bobcats etc. Most fans of those latter teams don't know what's winning is like, or that, making the playoffs is all they are asking for... 

So yes, even though it is still a game after all, as long as your team is STILL in it, go all out in supporting them! Have fun, enjoy. 


*EDIT* I simply cannot resist... *NOW SPORTS HONG KONG *you motherfucking, blood sucking, money stealing cunt!!! THREE playoffs games per _*WEEK*_?!


----------



## kung_fu

Azyiu said:


> True, I think you should almost always root for your team, even knowing their chances against a certain opponent are as slim as a runway model.  But I can't really stand some fans who keep saying things like "_maybe next year_"... to me it is like they are saying, yeah, it is ok we waste yet ANOTHER year.  IMHO, to be a true sports fan, whether your team wins or loses; you should be able to feel that emotion. You simply cannot be too detached from that, or else you can't really enjoy sports or enjoy rooting for a certain team.



I mentioned earlier that part of why I love sports is the highs and lows, I'm not going to sit quietly while my team sucks and say "oh, well". I'll be as vocal as possible. The comments i made towards the end of my last post ("always next year") were sort of in response to the faith I have in the raptors management. They've been tinkering and working hard to put together a combination of great coaches, trainers, and athletes. While I will surely be upset if/when we lose, I know that we'll be going into the next season a better/smarter team (even if that means roster changes). 



Azyiu said:


> As a true fan, you simply cannot be satisfied with your team winning a game or two or just making the playoffs. You need to ask for more!  The more fans demand from their team, the culture for winning can then be established. You simply can't say the same about the Bucks, T-Wolves, Clippers, or some expansion teams like the Grizzlies, Bobcats etc. Most fans of those latter teams don't know what's winning is like, or that, making the playoffs is all they are asking for...



Totally agree with everything you've said. While the Raptors organization is still a relatively young franchise, at least when compared to the Lakers or Celtics, we need to adopt more of a winning mentality. We took the division last year, now look at us this year. I would be lying if I told you if I was happy how things went down.

Sounding cocky? No dude, you just have passion for Basketball


----------



## GH0STrider

Yeah, but did you really expect to win the division again? Dude- just by looking at the celtics' roster in september prior to ever seeing that squad play a game I could have told you the raptors had no chance of even competing for the division this year. Even if you guys went beyond last years win total of 47 to oh say... 50.(which is a reasonable goal for that roster) You still would have been 16 games out! That team took a bad step back, I feel your pain being a chicago fan. But other than injuries I still don't see why the raps' didn't exceed last years win total. I felt they were better. I thought they should have been a 50 win club. I look at the raps and I don't see much difference between them and orlando other than a monster in the middle. Eh... maybe that's all it takes.


----------



## kung_fu

GH0STrider said:


> Yeah, but did you really expect to win the division again?



No I didn't, just wanted a better win total.



GH0STrider said:


> But other than injuries I still don't see why the raps' didn't exceed last years win total. I felt they were better. I thought they should have been a 50 win club.



Thats pretty much what it came down to. I'm not going to lie to you and say the raps would have got the division had they not been battling injuries, but they probably would have got to the win total you predicted.


----------



## GH0STrider

As Azyiu and I always say- Injuries are part of the game. great teams learn how to play with it. Great teams have players that step up and make up the difference. Look at the suns two years ago. They had amarie out for 79 games yet still won 54 games and a division tittle. they also went to the wcf. The raps just showed their true colors man. They are mentally weak and depend way to much on bosh.


----------



## kung_fu

GH0STrider said:


> As Azyiu and I always say- Injuries are part of the game. great teams learn how to play with it. Great teams have players that step up and make up the difference. Look at the suns two years ago. They had amarie out for 79 games yet still won 54 games and a division tittle. they also went to the wcf. The raps just showed their true colors man. They are mentally weak and depend way to much on bosh.



I'm certainly in agreement with everything you've said here. I was going to write something to this effect in my last post, but I had made lunch plans and my ride just suddenly showed up. 

We certainly seemed to be able to fare well without Ford or one or two of the other injuries we had to deal with but without Bosh we fell apart. Players needed to step up and they didn't (aside from Rasho). Inconsistent play out of Kapono, Delfino, Bargniani, and a slew of other names didn't help matters.

I'm looking forward to a marathon of NBA ball tomorrow.


----------



## Azyiu

kung_fu said:


> Sounding cocky? No dude, you just have passion for Basketball



Thanks. 




kung_fu said:


> I'm looking forward to a marathon of NBA ball tomorrow.



Sighs... I want to cry right around now... we don't get to watch the first playoffs game until Tuesday night your time!!! 


So Isiah Thomas is finally gone... well, sort of... who whould the Knicks hire as their next coach? While I've never been a fan of Thomas, but I think people should never forget the owner Dolan should bear some of the blames too. Maybe it is just me, he is probably the worst sports owner I can think of in the past 20 years or so. 

By the way, I still don't want to see the Sonics leave Seattle, that is wrong.


----------



## kung_fu

Azyiu said:


> Sighs... I want to cry right around now... we don't get to watch the first playoffs game until Tuesday night your time!!!



I swear to god I'm not bringing this up to piss you off . Turns out my marathon tomorrow only consists of the 7 and 9 o'clock games anyway.



Azyiu said:


> By the way, I still don't want to see the Sonics leave Seattle, that is wrong.



I'm not fully up to date on this, any cities named as likely replacements?


----------



## Azyiu

kung_fu said:


> I swear to god I'm not bringing this up to piss you off . Turns out my marathon tomorrow only consists of the 7 and 9 o'clock games anyway.



I know, don't worry... I am just pissed at my cable carrier, that's all... 




kung_fu said:


> I'm not fully up to date on this, any cities named as likely replacements?



Long story short, Oklahoma-based businessman Clay Bennett bought the Sonics in 2006. On the surface he promised he would do everything possible to keep the team in Seattle and he had zero intention to move the team out of town, especially to OK City, yeah, right... 

Fast forward to now... with a deal to secure a new arena in Seattle fell apart, Bennett decided to move the team to OKC. Today the NBA board of governors voted 28-2 for the move, with only Dallas (one of the few good moves Cuban has made lately) and Portland opposed it.

So, the Sonics is now fighting to get out of their current lease in court, and if they win the hearing in June; the team could play in OKC as early as next season. 

While I am not a Sonics fan, I just think the fans there are raped by everyone involved behind this decision, and it is just wrong to move one of the older teams OUT of its original city.  I hated it when the Grizzlies were moved from Vancouver to Memphis, especially when they used the excuse of loss of profit. I knew the team won't be profitable or doing any better financially in Memphis than in Vancouver. I understand it is all a business thing and all, but I don't want to see another rich businessman coming out of nowhere, buy a team and finds a way to move it a couple years later. It is just bad for the fans, period.

It is ironic that one of their slogans is *The NBA is FANtastic*


----------



## heavyjeffd

I didn't watch the game, but I've watched every highlight I could fine, looked like a pretty amazing game for the Spurs, double OT!!

Trying to find it on Usenet right now.

Timmy hit a 3 pointer! What the hell? lol


----------



## Azyiu

heavyjeffd said:


> I didn't watch the game, but I've watched every highlight I could fine, looked like a pretty amazing game for the Spurs, double OT!!
> 
> Trying to find it on Usenet right now.
> 
> Timmy hit a 3 pointer! What the hell? lol



Yeah, everytime you have a playoffs game going 2OT = Classic! 

"Bad" defense, Phoenix, how could you guys left Duncan wide open for a 3?!  But seriously, letting Manu beat you on a _layup_ at the end of a 2OT game? That _IS_ terrible! No one should be able to penatrate within 5 feet around the rim at that point of any game, period!


----------



## heavyjeffd

Then again it *was* Manu. They probably thought he was going to just face plant making a basket at any cost and foul everyone in the paint all at the same time.


----------



## Azyiu

Congrats to Manu and you for the Sixth Man Award, Jeff. 

By the way, so much for trash talking... I think both Stevenson and Arenas better shut the fuck up from now on. Losing the first two games in their series to a team they "wanted" to face, and got *DESTROYED* in the second one? I think they've just lost *ALL* street cred in my mind. Shut the fuck up and play, you idiots!


----------



## GH0STrider

How 'bout Houston getting knocked off twice at home? I feel very bad for t-mac man. I really thought if Yao's big ass could just stay healthy for a full season then you'd be looking at western conference finalists.


----------



## Azyiu

I don't buy that shit, dude.  After all, Yao was out during a big part of the Rockets' 22-game win streak. That means they can certainly play at a high level without Yao. Plus, you play with what you've got instead of worrying about what you might have. I don't know, man, I didn't watch the game; but the recaps say T-Mac simply "disappeared", "went cold"... that doesn't sound promising if I were a Rockets fan. Oh, and did I mentioned the Jazz were 37-4 at home this season? Ouch!


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> I don't buy that shit, dude.  After all, Yao was out during a big part of the Rockets' 22-game win streak. That means they can certainly play at a high level without Yao. Plus, you play with what you've got instead of worrying about what you might have. I don't know, man, I didn't watch the game; but the recaps say T-Mac simply "disappeared", "went cold"... that doesn't sound promising if I were a Rockets fan. Oh, and did I mentioned the Jazz were 37-4 at home this season? Ouch!



Oh yeah? take a look at who they beat during that streak. There was a lot of poor teams. SO what if they can play against shit teams, utah is not a shit team. Obviously they aren't full force. They are without their starting center and point guard. Yeah injuries are part of the game, but c'mon... You have NO post presence and the man running your offense is out. That is a damn big blow. And don't listen to what you read. Mcgrady was off the charts last night

23 points
13 rebounds
9 assists
2 blocks
3 steals

what else would you like him to do??? the rest of these guys have to step it up.

Yes they can play at a high level, and they have played well against utah here. These games were close. Neither was a blowout. But with Yao in the line-up... I think it would be Houston with a 2-0 lead.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> Oh yeah? take a look at who they beat during that streak. There was a lot of poor teams.



Of course, but then again, I bet even if they were playing the NBDL Heat for 22 games in a row, they cannot go 22-0. So beating bad teams or not, that was still something to win 22 in a row.





GH0STrider said:


> SO what if they can play against shit teams, utah is not a shit team. Obviously they aren't full force. They are without their starting center and point guard. Yeah injuries are part of the game, but c'mon... You have NO post presence and the man running your offense is out. That is a damn big blow. And don't listen to what you read. Mcgrady was off the charts last night
> 
> 23 points
> 13 rebounds
> 9 assists
> 2 blocks
> 3 steals
> 
> what else would you like him to do??? the rest of these guys have to step it up.
> 
> Yes they can play at a high level, and they have played well against utah here. These games were close. Neither was a blowout. But with Yao in the line-up... I think it would be Houston with a 2-0 lead.



What I want him to do? Get fit and play 48 full minutes like many other super stars! And for the rest of the Rockets, y'all must step up!

By the way, I think my buddy in Phoenix said it the best about T-Mac, and he went:



> Never underestimate the heart of a champion. I don&#8217;t think T-Mac has that kind of heart. Great talent but not a winner. He&#8217;s been on some crappy teams, and I don&#8217;t think he wants to be &#8220;the man&#8221;. He&#8217;ll never win a championship unless Yao comes back next year with a bionic foot or something and has a 70-inch vertical leap and can dunk from the half court line.



Adding what you said about how T-Mac needs Yao in the lineup and all... well...


So how about D-Howard? Two straight 20-20 games, wow!


----------



## GH0STrider

well no shit dude. To think the rockets are a championship team without yao is just ridiculous. To claim t-mac doesn't have the heart of champion is a joke. He cried last year when houston lost to the jazz in the first round. If he didn't care tears wouldn't be present. Show me one situation he has been in that could actually lead to a tittle- show me one. Toronto- no. Orlando- maybe if grant hill was healthy, but still probably not. Houston- maybe- IF both yao and mcgrady can stay healthy. He has never had managment that could put a CHAMPIONSHIP team around him. Houston is close, all they need is a clean bill of health and I bet they could challenge.


----------



## Azyiu

I am not saying you don't have a point, but I'd like to see one full consistant season out of T-Mac which I've not seen ever since he got to Houston. This year he is close, but not quite. All I am saying is, I like T-Mac, but his overall performance in the past 3 - 4 seasons is dangerously heading V.Carter's direction in my book... of course, V.Carter is worth shit these days, when he couldn't even bring his team to the playoffs in the east.



GH0STrider said:


> To claim t-mac doesn't have the heart of champion is a joke. He cried last year when houston lost to the jazz in the first round. If he didn't care tears wouldn't be present.



I don't know, maybe that's his way of expressing himself... but if you are this good, show that to us the paying customers, and keep your head up even if you lose. Crying when you lose? You ain't AK47, girly man.  No, seriously, I guess he cried cuz he was thinking "damn, there goes the $3M bonus... damn damn damn!"  just kidding...

Ok, I promise I won't make fun of another player who cries when his team loses. 

By the way, is it just me? How come I am *NOT* at all surprised to know the Suns blew yet another big lead and ended up losing to the Spurs?


----------



## heavyjeffd

Who said that about T-Mac? If it was Amare that would be hillarious.

Talk about pot-meet-kettle.


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> I am not saying you don't have a point, but I'd like to see one full consistant season out of T-Mac which I've not seen ever since he got to Houston. This year he is close, but not quite. All I am saying is, I like T-Mac, but his overall performance in the past 3 - 4 seasons is dangerously heading V.Carter's direction in my book... of course, V.Carter is worth shit these days, when he couldn't even bring his team to the playoffs in the east.



consistant? The guy is pretty consistant in what he does man. Watch more rockets games. It's his teammates that hold him back. the nagging injuries and dependancy on him is to much. they need to step up and be the stars themselves sometimes. V.carter? dude don't even compare t-mac to that guy. T-mac still takes it to the basket, he's not just sitting outside shooting 40 percent. T-mac plays good d, unlike vince who still has a puzzled face when coach frank tells him to cover his man. 




Azyiu said:


> I don't know, maybe that's his way of expressing himself... but if you are this good, show that to us the paying customers, and keep your head up even if you lose. Crying when you lose? You ain't AK47, girly man.  No, seriously, I guess he cried cuz he was thinking "damn, there goes the $3M bonus... damn damn damn!"  just kidding...
> 
> Ok, I promise I won't make fun of another player who cries when his team loses.



That's called passion. You of all people I thought would understand that man. The guy plays hard and wants to win. When you have how many 50 + win seasons and still fail at the big stage it can be heart breaking. 



Azyiu said:


> By the way, is it just me? How come I am *NOT* at all surprised to know the Suns blew yet another big lead and ended up losing to the Spurs?



It's like the spurs are just toying with them. they are letting them have big quarters and and the just shutting them down. they are also exploiting the fact that the suns just can't defend for shit. Shaq is the only guy on the floor defending. Other than that- the suns players are just letting spurs players run right past them. Manu and tony parker should not be getting to the basket that easy. Shaq can't guard kurt thomas, tim duncan, and rush to cover the 1 and 2 fellas. It's sad. No offense Jeff but I really want the suns to win. I'm so sick of watching the spurs and their borring brand of basketball (yes jeff kill me now). Hopefully they can at least make the series more interesting. Like the first half of last nights game.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> consistant? The guy is pretty consistant in what he does man. Watch more rockets games. It's his teammates that hold him back. the nagging injuries and dependancy on him is to much. they need to step up and be the stars themselves sometimes. V.carter? dude don't even compare t-mac to that guy. T-mac still takes it to the basket, he's not just sitting outside shooting 40 percent. T-mac plays good d, unlike vince who still has a puzzled face when coach frank tells him to cover his man.



T-Mac does takes slightly fewer jumpers than Carter, true, but I remember him by being more of a jump shooter in the past few seasons. Seriously, trade his ass to the Bulls and see how you like him.  





GH0STrider said:


> That's called passion. You of all people I thought would understand that man. The guy plays hard and wants to win. When you have how many 50 + win seasons and still fail at the big stage it can be heart breaking.



Guess my sarcasm needs some works 





GH0STrider said:


> It's like the spurs are just toying with them. they are letting them have big quarters and and the just shutting them down. they are also exploiting the fact that the suns just can't defend for shit. Shaq is the only guy on the floor defending. Other than that- the suns players are just letting spurs players run right past them. Manu and tony parker should not be getting to the basket that easy. Shaq can't guard kurt thomas, tim duncan, and rush to cover the 1 and 2 fellas. It's sad. No offense Jeff but I really want the suns to win. I'm so sick of watching the spurs and their borring brand of basketball (yes jeff kill me now). Hopefully they can at least make the series more interesting. Like the first half of last nights game.



Maybe Nash just doesn't have that little magic any more. Combining with the highly inconsistant Diaw and Barbosa, it really doesn't matter what Shaq and Amare do on the floor... hell, forget about fucking Diaw, I want to see Sean Marks in game 3, he is a basketball god!!! 

Everybody wants the Spurs... Manu, Parker, T.D., hell, even Pop are overrated.  Gosh... I love that stupid fucker Stevenson...  So you think the Wiz would or could bonuce back and win game 3? Based on what I read and the highlights I watched, it seems like Jamison is about the only guy who showed up at all.  Man, I love what LeBron has been doing... just keeps his mouth shut and let his game speaks for himself. Awesome!!! 

Also, what do you think about Isiah Thomas' new role with the Knicks? Demoted from being the Prez to just coach, and now just an advisor and you are not even allowed to talk to the players? Man, I would just fucking resign and leave basketball for good (no one in his right mind would ever offer another job to him)... maybe this is Dolan's way of saying "fuck you" to Thomas for fucking the Knicks up?  Man, he is a rich sadistic bastard. 


*EDIT* By the way, I got really bored at work today, and here is my MSN Simpsons' Lakers picture


----------



## GH0STrider

I would gladly take t-mac on the bulls. He is a team player who plays both ends of the floor. If he could stay healthy the bulls would be great with him in the east.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> I would gladly take t-mac on the bulls. He is a team player who plays both ends of the floor. If he could stay healthy the bulls would be great with him in the east.



Be careful with what you wish for 


The Cavs suck and they didn't even show up for game 3! So much for waking up early for this one!!!  Everyone was fucking standing around... where is the attack the rim, fight for position down low? There was NONE of that in game 3... wtf?  And I think Arenas is done for the series... Stevenson is one hell of a jackass.  Did y'all see what he did after he made a 3-ptr in the first half? If he was playing on the road, I might actually instruct one of my big guys to introduce an elbow to his face!  Man, where is Robert Horry when you need him? LOL!


I don't know about you guys? I thought the Rockets didn't win game 3, rather the Jazz lost that game. How could you be shooting 60% at the FT line at home?!  If they would've made just 3 more damn FTs, there would have been a 3-0 in that series! The Jazz choked, period.


Tomorrow morning (Friday night US time) will be a rare good morning for me. First there is game 3 Hornets @ Mavs (the one game to judge whether the Kidd trade is a mistake or not), followed by Spurs @ Suns in HD no less!!!


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> Be careful with what you wish for
> 
> 
> The Cavs suck and they didn't even show up for game 3! So much for waking up early for this one!!!  Everyone was fucking standing around... where is the attack the rim, fight for position down low? There was NONE of that in game 3... wtf?  And I think Arenas is done for the series... Stevenson is one hell of a jackass.  Did y'all see what he did after he made a 3-ptr in the first half? If he was playing on the road, I might actually instruct one of my big guys to introduce an elbow to his face!  Man, where is Robert Horry when you need him? LOL!
> 
> 
> I don't know about you guys? I thought the Rockets didn't win game 3, rather the Jazz lost that game. How could you be shooting 60% at the FT line at home?!  If they would've made just 3 more damn FTs, there would have been a 3-0 in that series! The Jazz choked, period.
> 
> :



Apparently you didn't get game 3 of houston vs. utah there. Cause t-mac was great. There is no such that as winning because another team lost. Houston beat utah- period. AS for stevenson- who cares about his stupid little gestures. If the cavs are going to let him score like that then they deserve it. How do you beat a team by 30 one night and then get beaten by 35 the next? Lebron might want to rethink the championship idea.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> AS for stevenson- who cares about his stupid little gestures. If the cavs are going to let him score like that then they deserve it. How do you beat a team by 30 one night and then get beaten by 35 the next? Lebron might want to rethink the championship idea.



Totally, but I won't blame everything on LeBron. It is his coaching staff, his teammates... Mike Brown can't seem to come up with at least a decent offensive game plan... you have a guy like LeBron, and still very effective post guy in Big Z and some shooters; and he came up with that game plan in game 3?! Seriously, maybe you and I could come up with something better than that!  The Cavs better start thinking about a coaching change before 2010... 


Josh Howard, what a stupid dumb fucking moron!  Weed is banned by the L, you are coming into game 3 being down 0-2, and knowing the L might actually just suspend your ass by admitting smoking pot in the off season... man, can you actually be any more stupid than that?!  If I were Stern, I am definitely doing a drug test on him right around now and warn him about anything he might say from now on. Seriously, image is a big thing for the success of this L, and Howard said other players smoke pot too?! Sure, we know some guys do things they are not supposed to off the court, but telling people what you actually do?! How stupid can you be?  We don't want no baseball shit here, no fucking way!  Cuban better do something about this idiot, please.


The Suns... wow... what word should I use? Help me out here Mr. Blackcock... I truly expected at least the same kind of energy the Mavs showed in game 3, but they simply did not even show up!!!  I've got to praise the Spurs though. They played one of the most beautiful games I can remember, and they were almost flewless. Great game plan, great coaching and awesome execution.  


And finally hustle is the word for the night. I am happy for the 76ers and now I need to re-think if the Pistons are as good as their record indicates. I have NO dis-respect for the Sixers, those guys hustle and they are one of the better teams record-wise since March 1st; but the Pistons simply don't play like a 59 wins team right now. 


Man, it is VERY VERY hard to beat the same team 3 times in a row in the playoffs, and I am actually feeling a bit nervous about the Lakers @ Denver later today... fuck, that game is not even shown here in HK, WTF?!


----------



## GH0STrider

I can't believe the suns.... They are about to be swept in the first round? what the hell! And lets be honest here. You can't fault shaq. He is playing the best he has played in the playoffs since his first year with the heat. Those other guys.... what the hell. 

But I agree- the spurs are playing out of this world. I can't see anyone beating them with the way they are playing. 

Don't worry about the lakers. If they play and defense they will win. That is all it takes to stop the nuggets- cause you know they aren't going to defend. 

And the sixers- If they can at least make this a 7 games series I will be damn impressed. I was shocked they got 1 and am having a hard time believing that got 2. But good for them, I hate detroit anyway...


----------



## Vince

Text message I sent to my friend last night in the 3rd quarter of the game...

"I'm gonna go take Otis for a walk. That's right, I'd rather go watch my dog take a dump than these damn Suns."


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> I can't believe the suns.... They are about to be swept in the first round? what the hell! And lets be honest here. You can't fault shaq. He is playing the best he has played in the playoffs since his first year with the heat. Those other guys.... what the hell.
> 
> But I agree- the spurs are playing out of this world. I can't see anyone beating them with the way they are playing.



I think Shaq is playing alright, it is Raja Bell, Diaw, Barbosa who are letting the Suns down... man, what did I say? Don't even fucking play Diaw, man, I'd rather go down with Sean Marks in his place!!! And Bell looked very impatient with his shot and he made more than a few mistakes when he was playing Finley. For Bell, being known as one of the decent perimeter defenders, how could you get fooled by Finley on pump fakes, then got blown by him? I mean, Finley is playing with one good leg! 




GH0STrider said:


> Don't worry about the lakers. If they play and defense they will win. That is all it takes to stop the nuggets- cause you know they aren't going to defend.



I am worried, man, worrying is my style  Still, close-out game is always HARD! Let's get this series over with and prepare for the next round...




GH0STrider said:


> And the sixers- If they can at least make this a 7 games series I will be damn impressed. I was shocked they got 1 and am having a hard time believing that got 2. But good for them, I hate detroit anyway...



Yeah, the Sixers look very impressive. If you get 2 games out of a 59-win team, you are doing something right! Like I said, I think the Pistons are too cocky, and thought they could just win the game by showing up. I thought they've learned from that mistake from last season against the Cavs. They deserve the loss.




Vince said:


> Text message I sent to my friend last night in the 3rd quarter of the game...
> 
> "I'm gonna go take Otis for a walk. That's right, I'd rather go watch my dog take a dump than these damn Suns."



Totally... I bet my buddy, Greg (a HUGE Suns fan), was crying like a woman last night... poor guy...  He sent me an angry email about his Suns right after game 2... man, it felt like he was about to get a heart attack or something just by reading that email...  I don't know if you agree, Vince, but Diaw and Barbosa are just not helping the Suns. Why not play other little used guys? You are down 0-3 anyway...


Oh, how about them Hawks?!


----------



## heavyjeffd

I will not gloat (too much). 

Although, this is just too damn funny to not post:






Great write-up: SportingNews.com - Your expert source for NBA Basketball stats, scores, standings, blogs and fantasy news from NBA Basketball columnists


----------



## GH0STrider

Well I hope they learned why defense is so important... fucking suns.


----------



## fallenz3ro

Haha, Cavs.


----------



## Azyiu

I am not a Mavs fan and I can care less about what they do, but I still think letting AJ go is their BIGGEST mistake since trading for Kidd!!! That team is no way going to find a better coach than AJ this summer, nor will they be as good as they were record-wise this year. That said, AJ is now a free man, and I think he would be an awesome candidate for the Bulls' job. Your thoughts, Mr. Blackcock?


Also, what is up with the "fire D'Antoni" non-sense? Regardless of whether the Suns actually play D or not, I truly think MD'A is the perfect coach for the Suns, and there is no way whatsoever anyone else can do a better job in Phoenix. Seriously, IMHO, before you fire your coach, you better have all the right reasons and a GOOD replacement waiting in the wing. I say give MD'A another year and a full training camp and go from there.


Seriously, I thought part of the Suns' problems is their players, namely Diaw, Barbosa and maybe Raja Bell. They seriously need to find a way to get rid of either or both of Diaw and Barbosa for a hard nose SF or PF. They should never have traded away Kurt Thomas... I think if somehow they can add a guy like Battier, or perhaps Najera (he is a FA this summer); that would be good start. Of course, MD'A have made some bad coaching decisions along the way, like going with Skinner instead of Sean Marks. I mean, neither really play D or is going to get you any rebounds, but I'd rather go down with a guy who can frigging shoot a jumper!!!


----------



## heavyjeffd

I think the biggest problem is the Sun's spend too much time complaining and talking shit to the media rather than focusing on their game.

And D'Antoni isn't helping anything, he talks as much shit as the rest of'em.

Some comedy gold in here: Suns Fishing Photos - SpursTalk.com - Forums


----------



## Azyiu

I hear you there, Jeff. Then again, every coach (and some players) "talks" during playoffs, whether directly at the refs, via media or what not. Let's just say MD'A is not as skillful in that dept as Pop or Phil Jackson. Still, I think he is not a bad coach per se.


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> I am not a Mavs fan and I can care less about what they do, but I still think letting AJ go is their BIGGEST mistake since trading for Kidd!!! That team is no way going to find a better coach than AJ this summer, nor will they be as good as they were record-wise this year. That said, AJ is now a free man, and I think he would be an awesome candidate for the Bulls' job. Your thoughts, Mr. Blackcock?



Dude Avery is great! He is now my top choice. He knows defense and offense. Not to mention he won't let anyone walk over him like boylan did. If pax doesn't lock him up I seriously will kill the son of a bitch myself. 




Azyiu said:


> Also, what is up with the "fire D'Antoni" non-sense? Regardless of whether the Suns actually play D or not, I truly think MD'A is the perfect coach for the Suns, and there is no way whatsoever anyone else can do a better job in Phoenix. Seriously, IMHO, before you fire your coach, you better have all the right reasons and a GOOD replacement waiting in the wing. I say give MD'A another year and a full training camp and go from there.
> 
> 
> Seriously, I thought part of the Suns' problems is their players, namely Diaw, Barbosa and maybe Raja Bell. They seriously need to find a way to get rid of either or both of Diaw and Barbosa for a hard nose SF or PF. They should never have traded away Kurt Thomas... I think if somehow they can add a guy like Battier, or perhaps Najera (he is a FA this summer); that would be good start. Of course, MD'A have made some bad coaching decisions along the way, like going with Skinner instead of Sean Marks. I mean, neither really play D or is going to get you any rebounds, but I'd rather go down with a guy who can frigging shoot a jumper!!!



I think your wrong there Azyiu. Kenny Smith said it best. he said that the suns are a great regular season team. But they lack good decision making and defensive skills to win hard playoff games. They turned the ball over 7 times in the 4th quarter of game 5 alone. Granted- this can't all be blamed on the coach. But blowing 16-20 point leads? Where the fuck is the defense? There are great defenders on that team- why can't they all play d together? Mike D is an offense genius. But he sucks with d and it shows. Defense is what wins championships. Just take a look at recent champs. bulls,rockets, spurs, lakers, heat, pistons, ect. Those teams played good hard d. that is why they got there. You can't expect to outscore your opponents every game. Eventually your going to run into a club that can stop you and in that case you need good decision making and the ability to defend and grind it out. If the suns want a tittle the need someone who can get the team on the same page and do those things. That is where the improvements need to be made. And I agree- If mike d'a can't do it- them get someone who can. Because 4 years in a row he has been knocked out of the playoffs for the same fucking reason- his team can not defend for shit.


----------



## Azyiu

Yes, the Bulls need to talk to AJ at the very least but I heard AJ is not interested in getting another job at this moment... we will see...


I think the Suns' coaching situation is so messy now, whether they wanted to keep D'Antoni or not, I think it might be best for both parties to go their seperate ways and move on. After all, the way things ended in the Spurs series were so messy, I don't think he can ever commend any respect from guys like Amare or Shaq anymore. 


Oh, how about them Hawks?!  Those kids played their hearts out in game 6, man. Ok ok, let's not get too excited and I still firmly believe the Celtics should destroy them on Sunday. Still, we are going to game 7 in that series?! Wow!!! Also, what is up with Doc' decision at the end of the 4th? The Celtics were down by 3, Rondo dribbled the ball up court and didn't seem like he was either looking to pass or shoot. I mean, shouldn't Doc at least instruct him to get KG the damn ball while Bibby was still at the foul line? IIRC, I saw nothing like that... and it felt like the Celtics were much rather play a game 7 than going to OT. 


By the way, MVP! MVP! MVP!


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu- you should love this. 

Am I the only one who thinks this is a massive downgrade?
SOURCES: MAVS TO HIRE CARLISLE - New York Post


----------



## Azyiu

Honestly, I respect Carlisle's coaching and I think he is one of the better defensive coaches out there in the league. That having said, I am not sure why the Mavs would want to hire him at this point. I mean, perhaps Cuban finally decided that, the Mavs should head to a different direction in their plays and finally add the *D* back into *D*allas   , but I don't think their current players are made for playing great D. Of course, knowing how Cuban is; maybe he will trade everyone over the summer or something. 


I don't know if Nick still check out this thread or not, I hope he does and I value his opinion. I actually wanted to read about what he is thinking about the Hawks and game 7 tomorrow. Oh well, so Nick, if you are still around, make more posts here, dude.  


Finally, kind of out of curiousity and I bought that new NBA dvd called "*Greatest Rivalries & Upsets - Vol. 1*" Well, it is worth a rental but that's about all. They started off the dvd with how the Mavs managed to beat the Spurs in 2006, after losing to them for a few years; followed by how they got upset by the Warriors in 2007. After that, the document kind of went confusing without a good flow IMO. I understand this is only the so-called "Vol. 1", but they should have really put the Knicks / Bulls (in the 90's) and then Knicks / Pacers or how about Knicks / Heat in there. Sadly there is nothing like that on that dvd, or anything before 2001...  Still, it is worth a look, but don't buy it.


----------



## GH0STrider

well the celtics took care of business. Although I worry about the against the james gang. If they had such trouble with the hawks imagine what lebron might do to them


----------



## Azyiu

^ my thoughts exactly. 


Keep an eye on both Paul Pierce and LeBron too, IIRC, they don't really like each other and they have exchanged words both via the media and in each other's face during the season. This is going to be *HOT*! There is no need to say anything else, and I am just looking forward to game 1. 


Over in the west, TD is too good to repeat his 1 of 9 performance, so I expect the Spurs to come out very strong in game 2. D.West is not going to get 20 pts or above again, I think...


----------



## zimbloth

The Hawks really just weren't as bad as people think and they played above their heads. When guys like Josh Smith who shoot 18% from 15 feet and out all of a sudden shoots lights out, what can you do? 

I really feel like the Hawks presented certain matchup problems and a style of play that gave the C's some trouble, I don't think you can say that will translate against the Cavs or Detriot who are half-court slow it down teams. I certainly think the Cavs could give us problems, but I wouldn't be surprised if we won in 5 either. Who knows, every series is its own entity.


----------



## Azyiu

Totally agreed. And the Cavs are a pretty unpredictable team. They can play like a top team in one game, and shoot in the 30s the next. I just want to see some GOOD basketball.


----------



## heavyjeffd

Man, the Spurs pooped Game 1. Hopefully they get their fingers out of their butts in Game 2.


----------



## GH0STrider

zimbloth said:


> The Hawks really just weren't as bad as people think and they played above their heads. When guys like Josh Smith who shoot 18% from 15 feet and out all of a sudden shoots lights out, what can you do?
> 
> I really feel like the Hawks presented certain matchup problems and a style of play that gave the C's some trouble, I don't think you can say that will translate against the Cavs or Detriot who are half-court slow it down teams. I certainly think the Cavs could give us problems, but I wouldn't be surprised if we won in 5 either. Who knows, every series is its own entity.



Totally agree. I think the hawks should have been much better than a 37 win club. They need a coach with more experience running the show. They have so much talent on that roster and man did it show. The cavs aren't as young and athletic like the hawks but they have one of the best all around players in lebron. Then again so do the celtics in KG. It should be interesting. I think the cavs have vets that won't repeat some of the mistakes the hawks made. I think this will be more of a grind it out series kind of what like what we saw last year in the conference finals between detroit and cleveland. I like the celtics in 7 though. I think they are just all around a more talented team. But I don't count out the experience and veteran savy cavs. It really could go either way. I just want detroit out of the playoffs asap (my mortal enemies, ) I think both the cavs and celtics could do the job.


----------



## kung_fu

Sad week for Raptors fans. Play-by-play man Chuck Swirsky called it quits . Apparently he'll be going back to Chicago to do Radio and be with his family. I hope to god Rod Black doesn't take over for him .

No more "salami and cheese"


----------



## Azyiu

I know for some the play-by-play man is very important, but if I were you, I would worry more about what the coaching situation might be for the Raptors. Although Mitchell is signed for another 3 years, but you now have good coaches out in the market in Avery Johnson and in some ways Mike D'Antoni. If I were a member of the ownership group, I would seriously consider buying out Mitchell's contract and see if we can get either one of them for the team. You must go for the best coach available when the opportunity presents itself...


----------



## GH0STrider

D'Antoni would be perfect for toronto and he already has the type of players he would need for his system to work. Although reports here in chicago say that he is a just the right dollar amount away from becoming the next bulls coach. He has said he wants to coach chicago really bad. I'm not to nuts about it personally, I want avery johnson. But hey at the very least he would get our team's offense going.


----------



## Azyiu

Maybe not so fast, Mr. Blackcock, the Knicks are interested in D'Antoni too, and they are willing to spend! 

ESPN - Sources: Knicks could be competition with Bulls for D'Antoni - NBA

Check out this part of the story. Depends on how you look at it, the Bulls seem to want to lowball the next coach, whomever that might be.



> If the Bulls are asked to respond to the Knicks' generosity by taking D'Antoni past the $5 million barrier annually, sources say Chicago could still decide that it's more prudent to pursue a more affordable coach with less experience like Boston assistant Tom Thibodeau, who is widely credited with providing the schemes that helped Kevin Garnett transform the Celtics' defense this season.


----------



## GH0STrider

Low ball? dude If the knicks want to grossly overpay him then let them. I don't blame pax. I wouldn't pay 5-6 mill for d'antoni either. besides the knicks roster is no where near what it needs to be for his system to work. Besides you know what donnie walsh is going to realize? Oh shit- I gave this guy 6 mil and the team still sucks. The bulls want to make a good deal both for them and the coach. That is not low balling, that is smart business. I still want avery johnson anyhow. That is a guy who understands the importance of both ends of the floor. The knicks already suck hard at defending. It makes no sense to throw a coach who doesn't even mention the word. Someone tell Walsh that the idea is to improve on your weaknesses, not take more steps back.


----------



## Azyiu

Hey, relax, Mr.Blackcock, that's why I said it could go either way, depends on how you view this. For me, I based my opinion on the current average coaches' salary, which is around 4 and 5 million per year. For someone like D'Antoni, whether you like him or not, I think he is worth at least 6.

Sure, I understand NO ONE, not even Jesus (ok, maybe he can) can make a winner out of this current Knicks' roster. In fact, the Knicks is at least a 2-year project for whomever gonna coach them next, along w/ the necessary roster changes made by Walsh. So if Walsh wants the Knicks to play an uptempo style in a few years, hiring a master in that style like D'Antoni is a reasonable bet. 

The way I see the Bulls (of course you might know better than I do), they ALREADY have the right guys playing in that kind of game, so if I am Paxson, I would seriously consider D'Antoni.


----------



## Azyiu

While I think the Jazz played well enough in game 3, I honestly think the Lakers lost the game instead of getting beat. 


They were up 8 pts in the 1st qtr and the Jazz looked confused, until Fisher got his 2nd foul. After that the Lakers' O got no flow at all, and the Jazz slowly came back. The 10 first half TOs hurt them and they never recovered.
In all, they were right there with less than 3 minutes to go and down by only 3 pts. Then Kobe just got impatient and shot a terrible 3s that missed badly, and that was pretty much ball game right there... if the Lakers can cut down on their TOs in game 4, they are in good shape of winning that one. The Jazz can't really beat the Lakers.


Oh, and what is up with those fans booing Fisher?   That only makes me wanted to beat the Jazz more!


----------



## progmetaldan

Could someone please give me a quick update, on who's still in the playoffs? Unfortunately we don't get much coverage here in Aus... 

Cheers...


----------



## GH0STrider

nba.com


----------



## Azyiu

D'Antoni is now the next Knicks coach.

ESPN - Knicks' Walsh wooed D'Antoni with love and money, as Bulls lost out - NBA

He got a reportedly 4 years $24M deal from the Knicks. Hey, Blackcock, what did I say? $6M is about the right price for him, and Paxson low ball him.


----------



## heavyjeffd

Celtics/Cavs game was good tonight, fun game to watch.

Knicks and D'Antoni.. hrm. Who's the winner there?


----------



## Azyiu

heavyjeffd said:


> Knicks and D'Antoni.. hrm. Who's the winner there?



I'd say it is a gamble worth taking for the Knicks, and NY is a very good place for D'Antoni to show people that he can coach. Let's just say the Bulls missed out on this one.


----------



## GH0STrider

How did they miss out on him? 6 million is way to much for him, way to much. The knicks did what they usually do and overpayed and will get the same results. Like I said- the bulls have a team that could really work well with mike's system. However, he would have totally fucked up our defense that has been our meal ticket the past few season. If the bulls land avery johnson then they will be the winner. The knicks dude- all it shows is that mike believes more in money than he does in the game. He knows damn well he is going to lose like he has never lost before in ny. That roster is filled with losers that don't fit his system and won't even try. Just because he got overpayed doesn't mean eddy curry and zach randalph are going to actually run. Hahahahahaha. Azyiu- how is 5 mil low balling? It's a million less to coach a team that he could actually win with and have a future. What do you think the knicks will do to him when they keep losing? they will fire him and burry his reputation just like everyone else that came through there. Lenny wilkens could not get the knicks to win, larry brown could not get the knicks to win. Mike d. isn't even in the same breath as those guys. He won't get them to win either. All this signing proves is that the knicks are idiots who never learn their lessons and that mike d cares more about money than the game or his reputation. But hey I could have told you that. The guy basically shit on the suns because steve kerr reminded him that there is 2 ends of the floor. Fuck him- let me him go rack up the L's in new york. I put money on the fact that the bulls are back in the playoffs next year and the knicks win 20-30 games again. Lowballing? ha. dude, that was more than a reasonable offer. I admit he is one of the most creative offensive minds in the nba today- but what has that translated to? Nothing yet.


----------



## Azyiu

Actually according to everything I've read (yeah, sometimes I feel like I don't want a life ), the Bulls could've gotten him for just $4M per, and all Mike wanted or waited was a commitment from them along with a 4-year-deal. And the Bulls didn't want to sign him to a long term deal.

Well, but since you and I view D'Antoni differently, I rest my case.


It is just me, but I hate how the Lakers played in both game 3 & 4; and suddenly they are tie 2-2 with the Jazz.


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> Actually according to everything I've read (yeah, sometimes I feel like I don't want a life ), the Bulls could've gotten him for just $4M per, and all Mike wanted or waited was a commitment from them along with a 4-year-deal. And the Bulls didn't want to sign him to a long term deal.




There were no reports of a deal in place on chicago's end here. D'antoni was using the bulls and knicks as leverage to get a larger contract from one of them. Again, it was about money. Which has caused me to lose a lot of respect for him. I understand that this is a business but where is the passion? New york over chicago? c'mon... I can say I stand by pax on not jumping the gun and just signing him. Pax wanted to do this right and d'antoni was told pax wanted to view every possible candidate to see who might be the best fit. mike should have taken that as a sign of a team that is dedicated to winning and doing things right, as opposed to a team willing to just shell out a shit load of money without really researching other candidates. there is one thing that d'antoni is very foolish about and that is his lack of care for the defensive end. It is no secret that defense wins tittles- mike may want to look at his fingers and think long and hard why with his briliant offensive game he still has no ring despite coaching one of the most talented teams in the nba.


----------



## Azyiu

^ I view this whole thing a little differently.

Part of the reasons why D'Antoni wants to leave Phoenix is the fact that, he doesn't feel comfortable with a GM (Steve Kerr) putting his nose on almost everything he does or what not. While I understand as GM you need to be on the same page with the coach to get things done right, but if "too much" of that bugs D'Antoni, I think for him to head over to NY makes sense. For one thing, Walsh is not the type of boss like Kerr and definitely not like Paxson. He usually tells his coach what he expects and leaves him alone. On top of that, I read that Walsh promises he would do anything to get the "right" players for D'Antoni to work with. Hell, I don't see why heading to situation where you feel more comfortable with is a bad thing.


----------



## GH0STrider

Neither do I. The problem is that he refuses to change playing a style that will not produce results. That is the problem that kerr had as well as Paxon. You can't just expect to outscore your opponent every night. Good defensive team will shut you down. And when you are shut down and you can't defend- what happens? You get beat. And as far as walsh saying he will do anything to get the "right" players- good fucking luck trading the baggage on that team. You think anyone wants eddy curry right now? forget the outstanding back to the basket game he has- what about the laziness and out of shape body he is? Can you imagine how good he might be if was in shape enough to play 35-40 minutes? Or if he actually stopped being so fucking lazy and rebounded? Or zack randalph? Another really talented guy who won't play both ends of the floor and spends more time in court that he does on the court. Or jamal crawford - a.ka. Mr. I chuck up 30 shots a game and maybe make 10. Or how about marbury? just pay me 20 mil and i might play in 50 games and talk shit about the team and fuck up any chemsitry we might have. That roster is untouchable. Only a real fool would take on some of these players. They knicks would have to take back almost nothing in return to rid themselves of them. D'antoni is not a savior- if anything he will show how damn bad this team really is.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> D'antoni is not a savior- if anything he will show how damn bad this team really is.



No doubt, if there is no change to that roster, NO ONE can improve their record and make any real improvement. That said, while I agreed the conventional thinking of defense wins championship, I also would love to take his approach a chance. 

I mean, think back to the 2005 and 2006 Suns. In 2005 they were right there battling the Spurs to 6 games in the WCF, and then the same happened in 2006 against the Mavs... hell, they didn't even have Amare at all in 2006. I firmly believe if the Suns' management stayed patient and wouldn't given Joe Johnson away while keeping all of their first round picks; they would have made it by now, I firmly believe that!

As far as getting rid of those Knicks... well, if James Dolan is crazy enough to give Isiah Thomas a fat extension in 2007, don't be surprised when he throw a "Michael Corleone" and buying everyone out!  Their goal is get under the cap by 2010 for a shot at LeBron, D-Wade, Bosh etc. I might be the only one on the planet to think this way, but something tells me LeBron would leave the Cavs to either the Nets or the Knicks in 2010.


*P.S.*

@ everyone.

Hey, if you are interested in joining another NBA thread (topics are usually slightly different than this one), check out Blu-ray.com - Blu-ray Movies, Players, Recorders, Media and Software and join the NBA thread there under Off Topic. Man, there are more than a few fair weather Celtics fans, and I am sure Mr. Blackcock will feel right at home with them... can't wait to see any of y'all there as well as here.


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> No doubt, if there is no change to that roster, NO ONE can improve their record and make any real improvement. That said, while I agreed the conventional thinking of defense wins championship, I also would love to take his approach a chance.
> 
> I mean, think back to the 2005 and 2006 Suns. In 2005 they were right there battling the Spurs to 6 games in the WCF, and then the same happened in 2006 against the Mavs... hell, they didn't even have Amare at all in 2006. I firmly believe if the Suns' management stayed patient and wouldn't given Joe Johnson away while keeping all of their first round picks; they would have made it by now, I firmly believe that!
> 
> As far as getting rid of those Knicks... well, if James Dolan is crazy enough to give Isiah Thomas a fat extension in 2007, don't be surprised when he throw a "Michael Corleone" and buying everyone out!  Their goal is get under the cap by 2010 for a shot at LeBron, D-Wade, Bosh etc. I might be the only one on the planet to think this way, but something tells me LeBron would leave the Cavs to either the Nets or the Knicks in 2010.



Think even harder back to the wcf of 2005 and 2006. Why did the suns lose those series? Cause they played against far superior defensive units who were able to shut them down. Mike's approach has been given a chance- with one of the best teams in the nba. What more of a chance to you need to see that it doesn't work? The knicks aren't going to prove anything the suns already have. They aren't going to buyout eddy curry, zach randalph, Steph Marbury, or jamal crawford. Those guys have problems on and off the court but they are proven and valuable nba talents none the less. They could trade them for something I'm sure, my point in the previous post is that they won't get anywhere near equal value because of the weaknesses that their time with the knicks has expossed. Lebron is from cleveland, he wouldn't jump ship. The cavs will always be able to pay him and he has had great success the past 3 years. They are just a player away from a tittle. They simply need a good number 2 option.



Azyiu said:


> Man, there are more than a few fair weather Celtics fans, and I am sure Mr. Blackcock will feel right at home with them... can't wait to see any of y'all there as well as here.



what is that suppossed to mean? How have I ever been a fair weather fan? I have talked shit about the celtics since day one. Just cause they are winning know doesn't mean I am a fan. I simply see a talented team. calling it as you see it does not make you a fair weather fan. Further more- I have never claimed to be a celtic fan. I'm not. Never have been, never will be.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> Think even harder back to the wcf of 2005 and 2006. Why did the suns lose those series? Cause they played against far superior defensive units who were able to shut them down. Mike's approach has been given a chance- with one of the best teams in the nba. What more of a chance to you need to see that it doesn't work? The knicks aren't going to prove anything the suns already have. They aren't going to buyout eddy curry, zach randalph, Steph Marbury, or jamal crawford. Those guys have problems on and off the court but they are proven and valuable nba talents none the less. They could trade them for something I'm sure, my point in the previous post is that they won't get anywhere near equal value because of the weaknesses that their time with the knicks has expossed. Lebron is from cleveland, he wouldn't jump ship. The cavs will always be able to pay him and he has had great success the past 3 years. They are just a player away from a tittle. They simply need a good number 2 option.



I am not sure about both Curry and Randalph's market values, if they are still worth anything at all; but Marbury's expiring contract surely will be attractive to some.

As for the Cavs, I think they need a good ball handler before anything else. Him, D-Wade and Bosh will surely attract ALOT of attention by 2010; but we will see how their respective teams respond by then.





GH0STrider said:


> what is that suppossed to mean? How have I ever been a fair weather fan? I have talked shit about the celtics since day one. Just cause they are winning know doesn't mean I am a fan. I simply see a talented team. calling it as you see it does not make you a fair weather fan. Further more- I have never claimed to be a celtic fan. I'm not. Never have been, never will be.



I meant you will feel right at home arguing with them, dude.


----------



## GH0STrider

Meh, I'm not interested in arguing with fair weather fans dude. They can't debate for shit cause the only time they pay attention is when their team is winning. They also can't talk about the league in general. It's like dealing with those assclowns on gamefaqs. Maybe I'll join up, just to watch your back. haha


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> Maybe I'll join up, just to watch your back. haha



I sincerely am looking forward to seeing you and everything here over there, dude. It will be fun, I bet!


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu- these people on the blu-ray forums are retarded. I can't fucking take it and I've only been on there for like 12 hours!!! These assholes think that just cause you win a bunch of regular season games you will automatically win a championship, what the hell have you gotten me into dude?


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> Azyiu- these people on the blu-ray forums are retarded. I can't fucking take it and I've only been on there for like 12 hours!!! These assholes think that just cause you win a bunch of regular season games you will automatically win a championship, what the hell have you gotten me into dude?



Hehehehe... yeah, those retarded ones, sadly they all seem to be Celtics fans; and that is why I have reasons to believe they are all fair weather fans... I wonder where they were this time last year. 

Still, there are more than a few cool people there. Hmm... I am new to that place too, so I will need to go back and ID them again. Either way, keep posting at both places, man, that is going to be alot of fun.


----------



## GH0STrider

I don't know dude, those are guys are serious d-bags. that x-duech guy is really fucking pissing me off


----------



## Azyiu

^ take it easy, dude... I think some of the things they said are not meant to be taken seriously


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> ^ take it easy, dude... I think some of the things they said are not meant to be taken seriously



Dude, a fairweather basketball fan calling me a noob. ha. I schooled that asshole within my first three posts and then he calls me a noob. Fuck that forum man. I don't know why you bother. Those guys have no clue what they are talking about.


----------



## Azyiu

About game 7. I thought both teams played very well, but the Celtics didn't really "beat" the Cavs as a team. IMHO, it was PJ Brown who single handedly "beat" the Cavs. It seemed like everytime the Cavs got close or making a run in the second half, Brown always got the offensive rebound and put back. The shot that ended the game was in the final minute, when the Cavs got to 88 - 89 after LeBron's 3. Brown sunk that go ahead jumper and that was pretty much it.

Yeah, about some of those people over at Bluray... there appears to be a lot of over confident Celtic fans over in that thread. You are right, Blackcock, some of them are down right annoying.


----------



## GH0STrider

I'll give P.J Brown credit for making huge plays. He was a Bull last season and man did he ever come through when we needed him. He always had that key rebound, big bucket, or defensive stop. That being said- PJ did not beat the cavs. The cleveland Cavaliers beat themselves. The cavs (with the exception of Lebron James) handed that game away. No one else helped. No one. It was a fucking joke. I don't know what those guys think. Lebron can't win every game by himself. No one stepped up. All the celtics had to do was play as a team and they would win. That's it. The cavs seriously need to invest in a real second option. I hear Corry Magette is a FA this summer.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> I'll give P.J Brown credit for making huge plays. He was a Bull last season and man did he ever come through when we needed him. He always had that key rebound, big bucket, or defensive stop. That being said- PJ did not beat the cavs. The cleveland Cavaliers beat themselves. The cavs (with the exception of Lebron James) handed that game away. No one else helped. No one. It was a fucking joke. I don't know what those guys think. Lebron can't win every game by himself. No one stepped up. All the celtics had to do was play as a team and they would win. That's it. The cavs seriously need to invest in a real second option. I hear Corry Magette is a FA this summer.



I thought the Cavs played better in the second half... but you are right, guys like Big Z, D West should've played better in the first half to begin with.

Sure, CM is a FA this summer, but I don't think the Cavs can afford him at all without a sign and trade. Even then, who can they offer in such a trade?  It's too bad, Cavs fans, but I think this team is as good as it gets, and LeBron should consider moving on by 2010.

Speaking of the Clippers, I don't know if I have mentioned this, but a sign and trade with the Wiz for Arenas is totally workable. They could offer Chris Kaman and any number of draft picks or players not named Brand. I think it would work for both teams, both in terms of winning and ticket sales, seriously.


----------



## GH0STrider

I disagree, I think that cavs team could be improved. They have a lot going for them. They have a great defensive unit already. They just need to improve their offense. They need a real second option. They can move guys like wallace, west, ect. Guys who's contracts are soon to expire within the next season or two. There is always the possibility that a great player will take a pay cut to play along side lebron. For some players winning a championship and the love of the game is more important than money. They could always trade up in the draft too. Maybe grap a lottery pick that might be good. I think when you have a player as good as lebron there is always players that want to play alongside the next great superstar. The cavs could always find a situation like the lakers had with memphis- where they got an allstar for nothing. Or a disgruntaled star pissed at his current team. There are always options. I think that cavs team could get better with smart managment.


----------



## Azyiu

Well, let's hope you are correct, but I have doubt in Danny Ferry. Plus, don't ever forget LeBron and Jay-Z are buddies...


----------



## GH0STrider

Dude, I'm just stating an opinion. The cavs are in the central division with my hopefully soon to be improved bulls. I want them to lose as often as possible.


----------



## zimbloth

I'd argue the Celtics almost beat _themselves_. They are a superior team than the Cavs. The fact they got NOTHING out of Ray Allen for 6 out of the 7 games and still won is nothing short of a miracle. The Cavs are a good team thanks to LeBron, but they had no business taking the C's to 7 games. The C's should feel very lucky they survived that. 

I have to say I'm very nervous about the Detriot series. While I would not be surprised if we beat DET in 5, I also would not be surprised if we lost in 6 either. The road woes have been just deplorable.


----------



## Azyiu

Yeah, I am very surprised by Ray Allen's ineffectiveness thus far in the playoffs, not only in the Cavs series. Knowing the ECF is going to be a low scoring, all out defensive affair, I wonder how Allen is going to contribute; or where / how will he get his shots?


Out west, the much more experienced Spurs out lasted the up and coming Hornets. It feels a bit like the Pacers / Knicks in the 1994 ECF all over again. The more experienced Knicks came back from 2-3 and took the series in game 7.


As far as how we (the Lakers) match up against the Spurs, one of the main keys is Pau. (That is too obvious) But the main key is we must spread the floor and make the Spurs defense honest. I expect Pau to become more of a passer first in the high post. Or something in that regard to spread the floor for Kobe to do his things, while making TD stay honest on defense. Of course, having an LA-friendly clock operator in San Antonio will help alot too.  

Like (sorry, Jeff  )... 

 



On defense though, rebounding is where I have some concerns. The Jazz badly out rebounded the Lakers, especially offensively. We cannot allow the Spurs to get that kind of second chances.




*EDIT* Congrats, Mr. Blackcock, you won the lottery!  Oh, I mean the DRAFT Lottery!


----------



## GH0STrider

zimbloth said:


> The Cavs are a good team thanks to LeBron, but they had no business taking the C's to 7 games.
> 
> I have to say I'm very nervous about the Detriot series. While I would not be surprised if we beat DET in 5, I also would not be surprised if we lost in 6 either. The road woes have been just deplorable.




No business? dude- that team was the reigning eastern conference champs. that had every bit of business to take the celtics to the edge. The celtics aren't as good as they looked and it has been exposed here in the playoffs. YOu have to be able to win on the road. They can't do it. The cavs played hard and they deserved that series just as much as the celtics did. The cavs were very close to winning that. very close. I'd say a full year with all their new players and they probably would have won it. 

I'd be scared out of my mind of the pistons too If I was a celtic's fan. Not only can they ( and will) win on the road, but going into the palace and winning it no easy task. If the celtics don't figure out their road troubles it's over. they'll be the 04-05 phoenix suns- a great turnaround but still coming up short.


----------



## Azyiu

Man, the Cs played very well tonight, and that is all I can say. They pretty much forced the Pistons to become a jump shooting team... got to give them credit for that.


----------



## GH0STrider

They played exactly the kind of basketball they need to in order to beat the pistons.


----------



## Azyiu

Totally. And the Pistons did not look comfortable at all. I am a bit surprised Sheed didn't seem to be able to even slow down KG, while KG somehow made him a back to the basket player; where Sheed is better when facing the basket.


----------



## GH0STrider

Detroit also had some very uncharacteristic defensive breakdowns. I think this will be a 6-7 game series. The difference being, I think detroit can win at boston. That is all it will take- it one win in boston. Cause we know the celtics all the sudden can't win on the road. 

BTW- Go Bulls! #1 overall pick!!!!!


----------



## Azyiu

Sure, I too think the Pistons are more than capable of winning one in Boston. It is just that I expected them to win that game tonight. They were rested and prepared... or they should have been... Billups got only 7 pts and didn't even score in the 2nd and 3rd qtr? That's bad news for the Pistons, since I think he is the key for them.


----------



## playstopause

Go Lakers Go!!!


----------



## Azyiu

playstopause said:


> Go Lakers Go!!!



Hell yeah!!! 

With the Spurs getting stuck in their plane the night before, we should have at least the so-called "game 1 advantage"


----------



## playstopause

What a comeback for the Lakers! Wow. Kobe in the 2nd half :


----------



## Azyiu

^ sure, but we played like crap in the first 30 minutes...  the Spurs don't beat themselves like that again, so we must be prepared for the rest of the series. Somehow I think Phil must consider playing Trevor Ariza a little bit, after all I don't think Radmanovic is helping on the defensive ends. If Ariza is cleared to play, you might as well put him in for a few minutes and see how well he moves.


----------



## Nick

i want to see the Celtics sweep the pistons but i dont see it happening. I dont think its going to go to 7 games though i tip the celtics to go through. I dont think the lakers will do well against the celtics in the final but i think they can beat the spurs to get there.

i think spurs celtics will be the most competitive final but i still tip the celtics for the championship. Im biased though as im a long time KG fan.


----------



## Azyiu

Nick said:


> I dont think its going to go to 7 games though.



I agreed, cuz it is going to be Pistons in *SIX*!


----------



## heavyjeffd

Hopefully the Spurs won't pull their "let's fall apart in the third" shit again.

I don't know why the fuck they always have to wait until they are down two games to start fuckin' playing. They like giving me heart attacks I swear!


----------



## Azyiu

heavyjeffd said:


> Hopefully the Spurs won't pull their "let's fall apart in the third" shit again.



Thanks God, they didn't pull that shit again... instead they pulled this "Let's Give LA a 9-0 run at the end of the 2nd." before they fell apart.  Sorry, Jeff, but I know y'all will definitely throw everything you've got at us in game 3 and 4. We will be ready.


----------



## heavyjeffd

So far it looks like a repeat of the Hornets series, which is just retarded. No idea what's wrong with the Spurs.

Honestly, the Lakers played better, especially tonight (the Spurs just about handed them the game last night). They totally deserved the win.


----------



## Azyiu

heavyjeffd said:


> So far it looks like a repeat of the Hornets series, which is just retarded. No idea what's wrong with the Spurs.
> 
> Honestly, the Lakers played better, especially tonight (the Spurs just about handed them the game last night). They totally deserved the win.



Maybe Manu's ankle injury is worse than what he told the media? Also, I am just wondering why Pop played Vaughn instead of Stoudamire? I thought you guys signed Stoudamire for the playoffs? Vaughn, IMO, is an average ball handler at best, and he can't even shoot behind 15'; so why play him?


----------



## GH0STrider

the lakers just look like the better team. I'm telling you- if the hornets had any playoff experience as a team prior to this year then the spurs would already be on vacation. The spurs can't depend on home court here. the lakers can win on the road. They won in utah to put them away in 6. In Utah- against the best home team in the nba while they were facing elimination. That is impressive. The spurs are in serious trouble. This isn't the hornets. It's the lakers. Better coach, better players, and more experienced.


----------



## heavyjeffd

Man I know I posted in this yesterday....

I don't necessarily agree about better coach (Phil had Jordan, Jordan basically ran that team on his own ) or better players other than Kobe (Kobe is probably the best individual player in the NBA), but that's about it.

If the Spurs keep their head, they can win like they did tonight, and lead by 20 like they did in Game 1 by the half.

But that's their problem, keeping their head.

They have NEVER been a "home game" team at all. Them winning at home is atypical of how it usually goes, more often than not they are a road team. So this whole thing is ass backwards.

If the Spurs win Game 4, it will go 7, we may very well see a repeat of the Spurs/Hornets series.


----------



## GH0STrider

that's a big if. If the lakers win game 4- its over in 5 or 6.


----------



## heavyjeffd

Shit, if the Lakers win Game 4, I think it will be over in Game 5 personally.


----------



## Azyiu

Got a cold and was out for a day... 



heavyjeffd said:


> I don't necessarily agree about better coach (Phil had Jordan, Jordan basically ran that team on his own ) or better players other than Kobe (Kobe is probably the best individual player in the NBA), but that's about it.



Some dude on another forum said the Lakers got to where they are now simply because they are lucky or some shit. And he pointed out the fact that, only Kobe and Odom on that team have ever reached the second round and beyond. I actually thanks him for pointing that out, because that's exactly why Jackson should be considered one of the better coaches in the L. He guides these inexperienced players or playoffs losers all the way to the WCF and a 2-1 series lead!  

Sure, people say when you have MJ and Pippen you will win championships, but I disagreed. What great about Jackson is that, he is not only an excellent X and O guy, he also knows how to blend with his guys and earn their respect. Sure, he might not have molded MJ, but he certainly got his respect and MJ is so willing to go battle with him. Shaq did the same, Kobe is doing the same now. Explain that. That cannot be said about other successful coaches like Larry Brown or George Karl.

Oh, and more importantly, he found ways to create this sense of unity within the team. You hardly ever hear any sort of argument in rumor mills or what not, and it seems like no matter what happened behind closed doors, that stuff reminds there and are usually solved by game time.  Yeah, try Larry Brown's approach and talking thru the media... 

So there, if Jackson is not a great coach, I don't know who is?  (this still cracks me up everytime I recall AI's look, when the media asked him about practice.  Practice? Y'all kind to be kidding me, you are talking about PRACTICE?!" 




heavyjeffd said:


> Shit, if the Lakers win Game 4, I think it will be over in Game 5 personally.



I expect the Lakers will play a much tougher game in game 4. I hope we win, of course. If we get a 3-1 lead, it might not be all over until we win 4. They are the Spurs! Then again, Jeff, don't sound so tense, there is always the off season, chill, my friend


----------



## heavyjeffd

Nah, I'm not tense at all. I mean yeah, I want the Spurs to win, but my life doesn't revovle around how well my basketball team does. 

I didn't mean Phil wasn't a great coach, but most of his championships are with Jordan, who let's be honest, has not been equalled and probably never will be. Jordan won so many of those games and championships basically by himself. Pull up the films if you don't believe me. 

But look at Pops, not that long ago the Spurs were a joke. He has done a lot with a bunch of nobodies. He's turned nobidies into someone's.

If the Spurs win tomorrow, I think the Spurs will take it in 7.

If the Spurs lose tomorrow, I think the Lakers will win in 5. 

That's my predictions at least.


----------



## Azyiu

heavyjeffd said:


> Nah, I'm not tense at all. I mean yeah, I want the Spurs to win, but my life doesn't revovle around how well my basketball team does.



Hehehe, I know, was just fucking with you. Then again, I usually get more and more intense for each game I watch by this time of the playoffs. That is IF or WHEN the Lakers get this far... so it's been 4 years since I paid soooo much attention to the playoffs.




heavyjeffd said:


> I didn't mean Phil wasn't a great coach, but most of his championships are with Jordan, who let's be honest, has not been equalled and probably never will be. Jordan won so many of those games and championships basically by himself. Pull up the films if you don't believe me.



I believe you. Although I've never been a Bulls fan, I watched enough MJ to know how good he was back in the day. There have been games and even series (vs. the Jazz in 1997, for example); MJ totally need Phil's directions. IMO, they needed each other to win those rings!


*EDIT*

@ GHOSTrider

Hey, Mr. Blackcock, have you noticed something rather interesting on the BD's NBA Thread? Maybe it is just me, but it feels like those fair weather Cs fans are always nowhere to be found whenever the Cs lose a game. They don't even seem like wanting to discuss those game at all. WTH?! They would be ALL over the place, rubbing it at pretty much everyone whenever they win. Man, I hate them, and they give those REAL Cs fans a bad name.


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> Some dude on another forum said the Lakers got to where they are now simply because they are lucky or some shit. And he pointed out the fact that, only Kobe and Odom on that team have ever reached the second round and beyond. I actually thanks him for pointing that out, because that's exactly why Jackson should be considered one of the better coaches in the L. He guides these inexperienced players or playoffs losers all the way to the WCF and a 2-1 series lead!




Azyiu- you of all people should know what a bullshit statement that was being a lakers fan. I responded with this-

*"that team has been to the playoffs that last three seasons. they still have a hell of a lot more experience than the hornets who haven't been there since the 03-04 season. thats a significant amount of playoff experience for the lakers. only two players you say? you wanna bet on that?

Odom- miami heat 03-04. second round. eliminated by the pacers in 6. 
kobe- do I really need to point this out?
fisher- do I need to point that out? 
mbenga- went to the finals with the mavs in 06. 
rodmonovic- twice out of the first round. with seattle in 04 (lost to spurs in 6) and with the clippers in 05-06 ( knocked out by the suns in 7). 
Luke walton- went to the finals in 04 with the lakers. 
ira newble- finals last year witht the cavs. 

so there are 7 players of the 12 usually found on the active roster. 5 of which have finals experience. but oh. no they aren't more experienced."
*

7 out of the 12 players on their active playoff roster have been beyond the second round. 5 have been to the finals. These are experienced players. I'm kinda disapointed in you dude. I expected some stupid ass comment like that from the bluray douchebags but dude.... your better than that. c'mon. Not to mention every player on their active roster has been to the playoffs. Phil is a great coach. Believe me I know (chicago guy here). But this these players and their experience need to get some of the credit too. 

and those idiots on the bluray forum need to be beaten. They say the stupidest shit and are the most fair weather fans out there.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> Azyiu- you of all people should know what a bullshit statement that was being a lakers fan. I responded with this-
> 
> *"that team has been to the playoffs that last three seasons. they still have a hell of a lot more experience than the hornets who haven't been there since the 03-04 season. thats a significant amount of playoff experience for the lakers. only two players you say? you wanna bet on that?
> 
> Odom- miami heat 03-04. second round. eliminated by the pacers in 6.
> kobe- do I really need to point this out?
> fisher- do I need to point that out?
> mbenga- went to the finals with the mavs in 06.
> rodmonovic- twice out of the first round. with seattle in 04 (lost to spurs in 6) and with the clippers in 05-06 ( knocked out by the suns in 7).
> Luke walton- went to the finals in 04 with the lakers.
> ira newble- finals last year witht the cavs.
> 
> so there are 7 players of the 12 usually found on the active roster. 5 of which have finals experience. but oh. no they aren't more experienced."
> *
> 
> 7 out of the 12 players on their active playoff roster have been beyond the second round. 5 have been to the finals. These are experienced players. I'm kinda disapointed in you dude. I expected some stupid ass comment like that from the bluray douchebags but dude.... your better than that. c'mon. Not to mention every player on their active roster has been to the playoffs. Phil is a great coach. Believe me I know (chicago guy here). But this these players and their experience need to get some of the credit too.
> 
> and those idiots on the bluray forum need to be beaten. They say the stupidest shit and are the most fair weather fans out there.



Sure sure, you are correct there, and I ONLY mentioned Kobe and Odom in my respond. I did that partly to emphasis Jackson's coaching... on second thought, I shouldn't have to reply to those bs posts in the first place.  Guess it is the cold med that is making my mind goes coo coo...  

@ Mr. Blackcock

Dude, I know you are passionate about that debate and I agreed with most of what you said on that other forum. Just it go, dude. Some of those people there are as sharp as a bowling ball. All you need to do is getting your point across and that's all. It doesn't matter they get it or not. I don't even bother to join in for that thing that is going on at all. 

On the other hand, the Pistons / Celtics series is boring?! Give me a break. You get to see two of the better defensive team doing their things to win games. If playing great D is boring, go to the park and watch street ball or something.


----------



## heavyjeffd

Well, tonights game was a frustrating one. I think all the calls and playing by both teams was pretty solid. Both missed a bunch of looks they should've had, Spurs did a bit better on FT's, Lakers did better on turnovers and rebounds.

The ONLY thing that pissed me off was the very end. And I know, this probably sounds like a Spurs fan, but Fisher fouled the shit out of Barry, that should've been called.

Not saying he'd have made the two and sent it into OT, but it should've been called.

Regardless, good stuff from the Lakers. I expect them to take Game 5 and head to the Championships vs. the Celtics.


----------



## Azyiu

heavyjeffd said:


> Regardless, good stuff from the Lakers. I expect them to take Game 5 and _*to be the new Champions by beating the hell out of those Celtics*_.



Fixed for you. 

It was a lucky win for us, there is no doubt about it. We got careless in the final 50 seconds, or else it would've been a clean victory.


----------



## heavyjeffd

The Spurs might win one more, but there's no way, at least playing like they are right now, that they will beat the Lakers, playing like they are, three straight.

Not gonna happen.


----------



## GH0STrider

heavyjeffd said:


> Well, tonights game was a frustrating one. I think all the calls and playing by both teams was pretty solid. Both missed a bunch of looks they should've had, Spurs did a bit better on FT's, Lakers did better on turnovers and rebounds.
> 
> The ONLY thing that pissed me off was the very end. And I know, this probably sounds like a Spurs fan, but Fisher fouled the shit out of Barry, that should've been called.
> 
> Not saying he'd have made the two and sent it into OT, but it should've been called.
> 
> Regardless, good stuff from the Lakers. I expect them to take Game 5 and head to the Championships vs. the Celtics.



Had Brent Barry actually sold that foul instead of ducking out of the way it would have been called. He should have jumped into fisher, instead he just moved out of the way. It was a stupid ass move on barry's part. He's been in the nba 13 years- he should know better. That was a rookie mistake that most rookies probably wouldn't make. that being said- it's one call. In basketball one call doesn't decide the game. The spurs had 48 minutes to take care of business not 2.1 seconds. Having that said- the spurs had the refs in their back pockets the whole games. There were some ridiculous calls against the lakers in this one. Maybe they deserved that last one. 

On another note- nice to see you appreciating the lakers instead of just crying like the dumbasses over at the bluray forum azyiu is talking about. True class my friend.

Azyiu- I know, I know... But it's hard man. I'm not sure if those guys can read at all or if they just can't comprehend what's being said. I must have said the same thing to that one jerkoff spur's fan like 5 times before he finally got it. He completly misinterpreted a very very simple point. Dude, I don't know if I can hang on that forum much longer...


----------



## heavyjeffd

Man, I said from the beginning, I like to see the best team win. I hate seeing teams win or lose on flukes, annoys the hell out of me.

Yes, I am a Spurs fan, but right now the Lakers are out playing them.

Of course I want the Spurs to win, but not on cheap bullshit.


----------



## GH0STrider

heavyjeffd said:


> Man, I said from the beginning, I like to see the best team win. I hate seeing teams win or lose on flukes, annoys the hell out of me.
> 
> Yes, I am a Spurs fan, but right now the Lakers are out playing them.
> 
> Of course I want the Spurs to win, but not on cheap bullshit.



Fair enough man. It has been a very entertaining series thus far. Then again, my team isn't in it. So as a fan I have nothing to lose. I just want to see great basketball, which is exactly what we are getting in this series. Either way, spurs or lakers, I think the west is going to take the tittle this year.


----------



## heavyjeffd

Yeah, I agree with that.

Although, I think the Celtics will be more interesting vs. either the Lakers or Spurs than the Pistons.

I'd much rather see them in the finals.


----------



## Azyiu

@ Jeff. Maybe I have too much respect for the Spurs, but until we win 4, you guys still make me sweat a little.  

A Celtics vs. Lakers finals would be a dream scenario for the NBA. I am damn sure a ton of causal fans will tune in just for that alone. That is good for the league and stuff. That being said, until Ray Allen somehow get his shooting touch back; I don't see the Cs getting out of the ECF at all. The Pistons have proved they are more than capable of winning in Boston.  Sure, they are just as capable of giving one up at home too.  But so far I think the Pistons (regardless of Billups' injury) have been playing more consistantly than the Cs as a whole in that series. I don't know if this is due to coaching or what, but to me the Cs seem to be reacting to what the Pistons do on D rather than attacking.  Well, that's not my worry though. 

@ Mr.Blackcock. Yeah, dude, that one Spurs fan is "funny".


----------



## GH0STrider

It can go either way at this point. Look at it like this- the celtics played 2 good games, and the pistons played 2 good games. Neither has been very consistent, hence the reason they have lost 2 each as well. But as much as I hate to admit it- I see the pistons making it out. The celtics let dyce go for 22 and 16 the other night. That's just shitty defense. They have to live up to their rep as the league's best defensive unit and lock down the pistons. they need to grind it out with them too. If they can't then it will be a rematch of the 03-04 finals.


----------



## Azyiu

The big three for the Cs are all playing pretty well thru 3 qtrs. I just don't think the Pistons have what it takes to come back and win this game.


*EDIT*: The Pistons are making a nice run at the start of the 4th... interesting...


----------



## heavyjeffd

Azyiu said:


> @ Jeff. Maybe I have too much respect for the Spurs, but until we win 4, you guys still make me sweat a little.




Well, they earned a little respect. I mean, 4 championships in 8 years is no easy feat for any team. 

However, even though the Spurs could potentially win Game 5, I seriously doubt they would be the Lakers three straight.

They are just not in Championship form this year. Compared to last year, watching them play, it seems like a very different (and unorganized) team.

Yeah, I love mah Spurs, but hey, I'm a realist. As of Game 4, the Lakers are still playing better (although Game 4 could've gone either way the majority of the game).


----------



## pardon miasma

They announced that they're going to start fining people for taking dives, which is wonderful news.







=


----------



## Azyiu

pardon miasma said:


> They announced that they're going to start fining people for taking dives, which is wonderful news.



Yes and no, my friend.

While I love to see the league is finally doing something to clean up the flopping BS, I think it is easier said then done. 

I do expect some sort of guide lines from the league sooner than later. 

At the same time, I am slightly worried that players will learn to "cheat" the system and abuse it. For starters, I expect to see way less charges will be called if they happen near the basket. Also, big men could be at risk and might be getting more unfavorable calls in the process. We will see.


----------



## GH0STrider

As much as I hate flopping, I don't think this will help. It will take away from people taking charges and weaken the game. I'm against it. You wanna clean this up nba? fine manu ginobli. problem solved.


----------



## Azyiu

Hey, Mr. Blackcock, you know I am usually pretty easy going, but what the fuck is up with Paxson for hiring Collins as the next Bulls coach?

Maybe it is just me, but I thought Collins is a better commentator than a coach these days. And his recent track records (with Pistons in the mid 90's and then the Wiz in 01 - 03) just don't show signs of hope, man. IMHO, he is not known as a good teacher of the game, yet the Bulls have quite a few younger players that really need a teacher first kind of coach. Please explain to me what is going on...


----------



## playstopause

Lakers --> To the Finals!


----------



## Azyiu

playstopause said:


> Lakers --> To the Finals!



Oh YEAH!!!  I've been waiting for this for 4 YEARS!!!


----------



## zimbloth

Wow 4 long years, my sympathies 

Congrats though, I was rooting for the Lakers too.


----------



## Azyiu

zimbloth said:


> Wow 4 long years, my sympathies
> 
> Congrats though, I was rooting for the Lakers too.



I know I know... for you loyal Cs fans everywhere, 4 years seems "short". Well, but I think it is likely we will meet in the Finals at last.


----------



## zimbloth

Azyiu said:


> I know I know... for you loyal Cs fans everywhere, 4 years seems "short". Well, but I think it is likely we will meet in the Finals at last.



I hope so. Detriot still scares the shit out of me. We need to beat them in game 6, no more game 7 bs.


----------



## Azyiu

zimbloth said:


> I hope so. Detriot still scares the shit out of me. We need to beat them in game 6, no more game 7 bs.



I feel for you. And the truth is, if any team is capable of coming back from a 2-3 hole, it will be them Pistons. Good luck tomorrow night.


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> Hey, Mr. Blackcock, you know I am usually pretty easy going, but what the fuck is up with Paxson for hiring Collins as the next Bulls coach?
> 
> Maybe it is just me, but I thought Collins is a better commentator than a coach these days. And his recent track records (with Pistons in the mid 90's and then the Wiz in 01 - 03) just don't show signs of hope, man. IMHO, he is not known as a good teacher of the game, yet the Bulls have quite a few younger players that really need a teacher first kind of coach. Please explain to me what is going on...



I'm strongly against it. His is skiles esq and I don't think he is the guy for the job. Your right about his track record- He hasn't accomplished anything in the nba. He had A sub-par run witht he bulls in the late 80's but his work with the pistons and wizards was pretty crappy. I don't understand why he is so highly regarded as a coach in the nba? The bucks have tried to hire him every off-season for the last 5 years. The suns were after him as well. He is one of the best commentators out there today. He obviously knows what he is talking about and has nothing but great insight to say. Hopefully his years of observing the game have made him a better coach and has helped him understand how today's nba works. He can't come in here yelling at guys and preaching like skiles was. He needs to teach and be understanding. That being said- The bulls need a proven winner who commands respect. It didn't work with collins the first time, why go down that road again? ask orlando how well it worked rehiring a former coach that saw some success. I'm strongly against it. I don't know what pax is thinking- I've seriously had enough of paxon at this point. he's an idiot. I wouldn't be suprissed if he even fucks up on draft night this year. Why isn't avery johnson the coach of the bulls already??? that is the best coach out there right now and just what we need. A guy who commands respect. a guy who was a player at the highest of levels. A guy who has seen great success as a coach in the nba. 

Doug collins? c'mon pax- what the fuck? we have a roster of young talent and a number 1 overall pick coming our way. doug collins? where the fuck is avery johnson?


----------



## playstopause

Lakers vs Celtics for the final. Epicness like the old days (well, kind of ). I won't miss a game : that's gonna be AWESOME!


----------



## Apex1rg7x

Im pretty excited about this since im a Lakers fan and a big fan of the NBA. This is exactly what the NBA needs to boost ratings and get people back into watching the game. This should be really competitive and entertaining. 

I got the Lakers in 6


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> I'm strongly against it.



I feel for you, dude.  




GH0STrider said:


> ask orlando how well it worked rehiring a former coach that saw some success. I'm strongly against it.



Well, rehiring a former coach is not always a bad thing. Phil Jackson is a good example.  Then again, Brian Hill isn't even 1/100 as good a coach compared to Phil to begin with. So yeah, why the hell the Magic would rehire him in the first place a few years back? 


So it is now down to a potential classic Finals between two old rivals.  I say Lakers in 5 or 6! Seriously, I thought we have been playing better on the road in these playoffs than at home. And knowing Phil and how well his coaching staff in preparation for each series, I might not even be surprised if we take BOTH in Boston. 


The Big Three are going to get theirs, and it is now down to how we limit their second chances (that's what killed the Pistons) and their bench's production. I am completely surprised by the Pistons' inablity in slowing down guys like Ken Perkins, PJ Brown and even Leo Powe. Seriously, are you kidding me? KP got 18 pts and 16 rebounds in game 5?!  Crap like that cannot happen in the Finals, and we will make sure that won't happen either.


----------



## heavyjeffd

I just hope it's about skill, ability and good competition, not flopping, cheap shit and pointless showboating.


----------



## Azyiu

heavyjeffd said:


> I just hope it's about skill, ability and good competition



Checked... Kobe, KG will deliver that.



heavyjeffd said:


> not flopping



Checked... Manu will be watching at home 



heavyjeffd said:


> cheap shit and pointless showboating.



Well... you have guys like Posey, Cassell... 


*EDIT* Talk about cheap shit... man, the 80's was worse!  YouTube - Kevin McHale Clotheslines Kurt Rambis


----------



## heavyjeffd

Lay off Manu dammit. :\

lol


----------



## GH0STrider

heavyjeffd said:


> Lay off Manu dammit. :\
> 
> lol




Nope, sorry. the king of flopping will continue to be treated like a bitch until he stops playing like one. 


Azyiu- I think phil jackson is a different story. He quit his first time around, didn't he? Besides rehiring someone who won 3 tittles in 5 years is way different than rehiring someone who didn't even get you to the finals.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> Nope, sorry. the king of flopping will continue to be treated like a bitch until he stops playing like one.



 I think we both sure give Jeff a break 




GH0STrider said:


> Azyiu- I think phil jackson is a different story. He quit his first time around, didn't he? Besides rehiring someone who won 3 tittles in 5 years is way different than rehiring someone who didn't even get you to the finals.



You can say that. Then again, relationships between Jerry Buss and Jackson were sooooo bad in 2004, it was going to be either he quit or he get axed.


Oh, by the way, Lakers in 5!!!


----------



## heavyjeffd

I know you guys disagree, but I don't think he is the king of floppers at all.

I think Chris Paul easily stole that award this playoffs, and then some.

Manu didn't flop at all this playoffs.


----------



## Azyiu

This is slightly off topic, but I am SERIOUSLY pissed off at the NBA Store right now!!! They are the worst on-line shop I've ever dealt with in my entire life!!!  Well, and if "stupidest" is a word, they are definitely the STUPIDEST one too.


Ok, here is what happened. So I went order a few shirts and stuff, and I already knew some items cannot be shipped overseas for whatever stupid reasons. In fact, I don't even know why they bother to post certain items there, when they KNEW those items are not allowed to be sent overseas in the first place!  Anyway, so I used my buddy in Phoenix's address as the shipping address... guess what? That stupid system CANNOT tell the difference between a BILLING address and a SHIPPING address!!!  It took me quite sometime to figure that fucker out but I finally placed the order, and not before I sent them two complain emails. 


That was 2 days ago. And I received an email today that says they cannot confirm my order, until they can varify I *AM* the cardholder. WTF?!  They claimed they tried to call but couldn't reach me blah blah blah... I replied to that stupid email and at this point I really don't give a fuck if they confirm my order or not.  One thing is for sure, I don't see myself shopping at the NBA online store anytime soon! 


They switched to a new engine in 2007 (I think), and everything went downhill since!!! I used to shop from them a few times, and as far as I remember the old system was easy to use and user friendly.


----------



## Azyiu

A little update on my NBA Store advanture.

If nothing is changed between now and Thursday, I think my order will be cancelled by the NBA Store, because they are a bunch of idiots!!! 

After everything I mentioned above, I received an email from them that says they need to "varify" my id and make sure I am the cardholder. Stupid, but fine. The problem is, instead of calling me they ONLY accept a call made by ME. WTF? Do you expect I will pick up the phone and make an international call for a few t-shirts? Or are you so paranold that you think someone stole my card and ordered a mere 3 t-shirts?!  No thanks, NBA Store!!! 

The worst part is, they simply "copy & paste" from their last emails when I wrote them two additional emails on this new problem. They bothered with the person's name who "answered" those emails, but didn't bother to actually answering my questions!!!  Man, I am completely speechless about their services right now.


----------



## heavyjeffd

Try here? The Official Online Store for the Los Angeles Lakers 

Might have better luck.


----------



## Azyiu

Thanks, Jeff. I will wait til they either send me the goods or officially cancel my order before I do a thing. 

By the way, how well do you guys know about the #1 overall pick since 1968? Play this game and find out.  I got 28 out of 40 on my first try!  

Can you name the #1 NBA Draft Picks (1968-present)? - sporcle


----------



## GH0STrider

I can't believe Michael Olowokandi was a number 1 overall pick... what a bust.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> I can't believe Michael Olowokandi was a number 1 overall pick... what a bust.



Yeah, that was the late 90's and most GMs at the time still see things in big men that we don't.  Him and LaRue Martin are two biggest bust as #1 overall picks, man. I wish Kwame well, but he is just touch better than those two guys.


----------



## GH0STrider

I don't see kwame in the league in the next 2 years.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> I don't see kwame in the league in the next 2 years.



Nor the D-league... poor kid...

By the way, I see Flip Saunder doing a Rodney Dangerfield impersonlation and goes something like: "I ain't get no respect in Troit"  Is he a bad coach? *NO*! Should the Suns hire him to replace D'Antoni? Maybe, I really don't know the answer. But then I think anyone will have a hard time dealing with two big babies in Amare and Shaq.


----------



## playstopause

Jesus, it's the finals!!! Where are you guys?


----------



## GH0STrider

playstopause said:


> Jesus, it's the finals!!! Where are you guys?



We are over at the blu-ray forums ripping on all the fair weather celtic fans who just decided to start watching the nba again now that their celtics are winning. It's like boxing someone with no arms. They have no clue. 

fair weather fans- FOR THE FUCKING LOSS.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> fair weather fans- FOR THE FUCKING LOSS.



Totally! 

I don't mind people don't agreeing with one another, but geez, some of them still talk about *REGULAR* season results as references! And like Mr. Blackcock just said, some of them have NO clue. 

Then again, it is fun trashing talk with them sometimes.


----------



## K7_Munky

well if L.A. would get their heads out of their asses maybe they can win this shit frustrates me


----------



## Apex1rg7x

Lakers FTMFW!! I still got lakers in 6.


----------



## K7_Munky

Lakers better win today I got money on this shit!


----------



## GH0STrider

FTL


----------



## K7_Munky

Haha thats funny whos your team?


----------



## Apex1rg7x

Worst officiating ever..hands down. It goes back to game 1 too. If the NBA wants the Celtics to win why dont they just cancel the rest of the series and hand them the trophy? Man this is frustrating


----------



## Chris

Go Celtics!


----------



## Apex1rg7x

Chris said:


> Go Celtics!



 Not now Chris..Not now.....


----------



## GH0STrider

K7_Munky said:


> Haha thats funny whos your team?



Neither really, I'm a bulls fan. Although I would prefer LA- I'm content just seeing good basketball. Now, if the fucking refs would just let these teams play we might see more of that...

I said for FTL because I hate the idea of betting on sports. It should be about the passion you have for the game, not trying to make a profit. That's how I see it anyway.


----------



## kung_fu

Wow, LA got pretty close at the end there. The Lakers certainly won't make things too easy for the Celtics in game 3. Gotta give 'em some serious credit. Had they pulled off this win, they would have had huge momentum going back home. 

Powe had a great game. I liked the segment they had about him during halftime. I had no idea he had been through all of that, his mom would be proud.

Any thoughts on what VanGundy said during the game? (on how players should be allowed 7 personal fouls instead of 6) Just hopeful coach talk? or a way to get around bad calls/reffing?


----------



## K7_Munky

yeah i agree with you i'll never bet again thats for sure and the damn refs need to lay off already


----------



## Azyiu

@ Celtics fans

Y'all deserved the win, you and your defense beat us hands down! We had NO answer for Leon Powe!

Write this down, and my user's name is Azyiu... we (Lakers) sucked tonight! 

- Radmanovic consistantly missing defensive assignment on Pierce. It was a mis-match to begin with, but Radman made a ton of bone-headed plays; I might as well dressed for the Lakers and guard Pierce!!! For several trips down, Radman could not make up his mind on whether to double the post guy or to stick with Pierce. For crying out loud, make up your fucking mind and stick with it!!! 

- Ariza was ice-cold defensively. While I don't blame him for that (after all it was only his 2nd or 3rd game back since his injury), his lack of D on Pierce after Radman got his second foul was the beginning of the end for us. 

- Our bench played like they barely met each other last weekend at a party!! 

- Pau, at least you tried tonight, but what the FUCK were you thinking when Leon Powe running a fast break at you? Where was those rough European style of plays I heard so much about? Fuck, I expected you would either clothline Powe or at least bear hug him, fuck face! Instead, you made sure the lane was even more wide open then I-10?! 

Oh, and last but not least, I *MUST* praise the refs for calling this game in such "_professional_" manner. Namely *Bob Delaney *, for calling this game despite not having his contact lenses on!!! You called the first foul on Kobe, when Allen used his shoulder to create space on one end... fine, I accepted that call. Then a couple trips down court later, when Kobe pretty much did the exact same thing Allen just did; and you called an offensive foul?! 

Look at the bright side, we went to the line an *AMAZING TEN TIMES*, and we made them all!! Yay!! 

Hey, Mr.Blackcock, thanks for those encouraging words about making this game close at the end... but am I happy with our effort? Fuck no!!! If I were Phil, I would've asked my guys where they were in the first 44 minutes? I'd much rather we lost the game by 40 pts, and send my guys a clear message about just how terrible we have been playing.




GH0STrider said:


> I said for FTL because I hate the idea of betting on sports. It should be about the passion you have for the game, not trying to make a profit. That's how I see it anyway.


 
I agreed. 




kung_fu said:


> Any thoughts on what VanGundy said during the game? (on how players should be allowed 7 personal fouls instead of 6) Just hopeful coach talk? or a way to get around bad calls/reffing?



That's not something new. Phil Jackson already lobbied about it as early as during the 1998 Finals. Do I agree with that? No, I think the current 6 fouls and you are gone system is good. If anything at all, I would go for technicals to be counted as personals, as per the FIBA rules. Some of the players are just way too out of hands sometimes.


----------



## GH0STrider

I disagree with it too. Shitty calls happen jeff, just like bad coaching and poor player managment happens...

besides like the other guy said- kobe has only foulded out of a game once this year. I don't think he needs 7 fouls.


----------



## Azyiu

@ Mr.Blackcock

Don't even bother with you know who over at Bluray, man, he is an idiot!  Didn't you notice I don't even bother to respond to his posts? I want to know if he would even make another post, IF the Lakers somehow tie the series at 2-2 or even sweep all three games in LA and lead 3-2. That guy doesn't even know what he is talking about half the time... and like you said, he can't even admit a mistake he made or something. Why bother?


About your Bulls... man, first it was Doug Collins, and now Vinny Del Negro? I thought Del Harris would have been a MUCH better choice, if you ask me.


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> @ Mr.Blackcock
> 
> Don't even bother with you know who over at Bluray, man, he is an idiot!  Didn't you notice I don't even bother to respond to his posts? I want to know if he would even make another post, IF the Lakers somehow tie the series at 2-2 or even sweep all three games in LA and lead 3-2. That guy doesn't even know what he is talking about half the time... and like you said, he can't even admit a mistake he made or something. Why bother?
> 
> 
> About your Bulls... man, first it was Doug Collins, and now Vinny Del Negro? I thought Del Harris would have been a MUCH better choice, if you ask me.



I made my point and moved on. Can you believe that asshole is 40 years old and acting like that? Sometimes I hate the internet. It's just a screen for people to hide behind. Douchebags like that would never say that kind of shit to anyone's face. he wouldn't make it to 40 I hate when the asshole that doesn't contribute anything thinks he can walk over people. Go celtics! 

I'm not happy at all with the del negro hiring at all. One of the biggest problems this season was that the players did not respect the coach. They did not respect skiles who's resume speaks for itself. Boylan has been an nba assistant for 14 years and he got walked over too. Now, you bring in a guy who has never coached in the nba. Why would these out of control players respect him? So what he was a player and played something like 700 nba games. There is no doubt he can coach on that experience, but not a young team with authority issues. The bulls are once again the nba's yougest team with our oldest player at 29 years old (hughes). Now you have a number one overall pick coming in. This is the face of the franchise coming here, you need his attitude to be set right from the get go. 

this is bad, really fucking bad. Avery johnson,Avery Johnson, Avery Johnson. Why no avery? pay the man and bring him in. He was a great player who proved he can coach on the biggest of stages and will command authority and respect. Shit, even collins would have made more sense. He would command respect and has good enough experience. I mean, he did coach jordon twice.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> I made my point and moved on. Can you believe that asshole is 40 years old and acting like that? Sometimes I hate the internet. It's just a screen for people to hide behind. Douchebags like that would never say that kind of shit to anyone's face. he wouldn't make it to 40 I hate when the asshole that doesn't contribute anything thinks he can walk over people. Go celtics!



No shit, that guy is an idiot. He claims to be a Cs fans, but when I analyzed game 2, he said I am looking into things too seriously. That tells me he ain't a real basketball fan... at the very least he only cares when his team is winning, and he is definitely NOT as passionate about things like you and I and some other posters over there either. 

And you are right on the money when you said it was his turn to bitch about fouls in game 3. He doesn't know what he is talking about. Hell, read my new post there. All you need to know is the name PJ Brown! Don't tell me the game was fairly called when Brown had been mugging people in game 3 and got NO CALLS!!!  Hell, I like what Farmar did, and that brotha got my respect!  Pau and Odom need to learn some of that from Farmar! 

Seriously, man, we didn't play well in game 3. Kobe looked tired to me the whole game, or at the very least he played like he was frustrated. I don't blame him if my 4 and 5 guys were MIA. Fuck, Pau, he played like the ball was the black death or something. I saw NO fire in him. At least Lamar was trying toward the end. 

This is something those Cs fans over there won't admit or are not interested to know / to discuss.

A) Jackson was such a good coach in trusting his guys, when he kept both Pau and Lamar in the game for that long. I bet for most other coaches, Pau would've been benched for the 4th qtr. 

B) Poor coaching by Doc toward the end of the 4th qtr. They were right there, but I questioned some of his personnel moves and plays calling. Then again, why do I care? We needed that game. 





GH0STrider said:


> I'm not happy at all with the del negro hiring at all. One of the biggest problems this season was that the players did not respect the coach. They did not respect skiles who's resume speaks for itself. Boylan has been an nba assistant for 14 years and he got walked over too. Now, you bring in a guy who has never coached in the nba. Why would these out of control players respect him? So what he was a player and played something like 700 nba games. There is no doubt he can coach on that experience, but not a young team with authority issues. The bulls are once again the nba's yougest team with our oldest player at 29 years old (hughes). Now you have a number one overall pick coming in. This is the face of the franchise coming here, you need his attitude to be set right from the get go.
> 
> this is bad, really fucking bad. Avery johnson,Avery Johnson, Avery Johnson. Why no avery? pay the man and bring him in. He was a great player who proved he can coach on the biggest of stages and will command authority and respect. Shit, even collins would have made more sense. He would command respect and has good enough experience. I mean, he did coach jordon twice.



I am completely with you there, my man. No disrespect for Del Nergo or anything, but I don't see how he is a good fit at all. What is the Bulls' direction with him? Is the Bulls going to be a fast breaking team? A defensive minded team? Or a soft jump shooting team like Del Nergo as player?


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> No shit, that guy is an idiot. He claims to be a Cs fans, but when I analyzed game 2, he said I am looking into things too seriously. That tells me he ain't a real basketball fan... at the very least he only cares when his team is winning, and he is definitely NOT as passionate about things like you and I and some other posters over there either.
> 
> And you are right on the money when you said it was his turn to bitch about fouls in game 3. He doesn't know what he is talking about. Hell, read my new post there. All you need to know is the name PJ Brown! Don't tell me the game was fairly called when Brown had been mugging people in game 3 and got NO CALLS!!!  Hell, I like what Farmar did, and that brotha got my respect!  Pau and Odom need to learn some of that from Farmar!
> 
> Seriously, man, we didn't play well in game 3. Kobe looked tired to me the whole game, or at the very least he played like he was frustrated. I don't blame him if my 4 and 5 guys were MIA. Fuck, Pau, he played like the ball was the black death or something. I saw NO fire in him. At least Lamar was trying toward the end.
> 
> This is something those Cs fans over there won't admit or are not interested to know / to discuss.
> 
> A) Jackson was such a good coach in trusting his guys, when he kept both Pau and Lamar in the game for that long. I bet for most other coaches, Pau would've been benched for the 4th qtr.
> 
> B) Poor coaching by Doc toward the end of the 4th qtr. They were right there, but I questioned some of his personnel moves and plays calling. Then again, why do I care? We needed that game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am completely with you there, my man. No disrespect for Del Nergo or anything, but I don't see how he is a good fit at all. What is the Bulls' direction with him? Is the Bulls going to be a fast breaking team? A defensive minded team? Or a soft jump shooting team like Del Nergo as player?




Yeah I fucking hate that dude over at bluray. Hands down the biggest douche I have ever encountered on ANY forum. 


Regarding del negro- 

I watched the entire press conference today and did not make me feel any better. He seemed like he wants to kiss the players ass' and put his arm around them and tell 'em it will be ok. We don't need someone to cuddle and be their fucking mama. We need someone who they can talk too yet will not take the bullshit we saw this season. He seems to want to run with our team, but this team was built to defend. Yes they have serious athleticism and should be a great running team on offense. However, defense must come first. Del Negro really seemed shocked he was even there, honestly. Paxon was getting really angry towards the end because of some of the questions our media was throwing del negro's way. But c'mon- you were suppossed to go out and get a credible coach that would not only draw the fan's attention but their respect. I bet 85 percent of bulls fans are thinking- "who the fuck is vinny del negro". And then when they learned he has no coaching experience they all thought- "what the fuck john paxon". All I can say is this- I will give him a shot. he seems to have some ideas on how he thinks he can turn it around. I'll give him a couple months and see if he works. But if and when he goes- I think chicago fans need a call to arms and make sure paxon goes with him. 

This might be the stupidest move I have ever seen pax make. Avery Johnson is sitting at home. Why the fuck is he not our coach?


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> Yeah I fucking hate that dude over at bluray. Hands down the biggest douche I have ever encountered on ANY forum.



Totally... I will wait til after game 4, and see what non-sense he might post before I say anything there. Until then, I am just going to talk about the Finals the way I see it, man. And quite honestly, I don't think what I've posted so far is remotely close to any sort of whinning and I think I have been pretty fair on both sides thus far. 




GH0STrider said:


> All I can say is this- I will give him a shot. he seems to have some ideas on how he thinks he can turn it around. I'll give him a couple months and see if he works. But if and when he goes- I think chicago fans need a call to arms and make sure paxon goes with him.
> 
> This might be the stupidest move I have ever seen pax make. Avery Johnson is sitting at home. Why the fuck is he not our coach?



Like my high school coach would say - ANYONE CAN COACH!  So we will see. IMHO, what seperate a good coach from a terrible one is how you teach and prepare your players for special situations. Anyone can say just get the ball / rebound and run run run... but what do you do when you are down one with 2 sec. left on the clock or stuff like that? We will see. Maybe he will do a better job than Skiles in that dept.

But you are right. *IF* this experiment fail, both VDN + Paxson must go.  Last I checked, both AJ and Flip Saunders are sitting at home and counting fingers.


----------



## GH0STrider

Sorry Azyiu- but the lakers sucked worse than anything I have seen all season. I saw my bulls give up 25 point leads a few times this season, but never with so much on the line. To say they choked would be the understatement of the century. The celtics showed they are way better on both ends of the floor than I think anyone expected that past two rounds of the playoffs. They deserve those rings. But at least you can hang your head on the fact that while boston is the team right now, the lakers are the team of the future. They are all very young and bynum will be back to help toughen up the paint. Pau is a great finesse player but he is just to soft in the paint. I tip my hat to lamar odom, but I just the lakers just haven't been able to make big plays against the best defense I have seen in awhile. At least I can see pj brown finally get a ring.


----------



## playstopause

God damn it Lakers. 
























props to Boston.


----------



## The Dark Wolf

That was the funniest shit I've seen. 

How the fuck did those guys blow a 20 something point lead?  What joy, I love it.


----------



## Chris

GO CELTICS!

[action=Chris]is so obviously on the goddamn bandwagon it's almost sickening. [/action]


----------



## kung_fu

Wow, I gave up watching at halftime then checked in halfway through the third and saw the score so i flipped back to the movie i was watching. Never saw the amazing turnaround, I'll have to watch the replay. I guess i was simultaneously giving the Celtics too little credit and the Lakers too much. Series=over.



Chris said:


> [action=Chris]is so obviously on the goddamn bandwagon it's almost sickening. [/action]





LAL, more like LOL last night! (now thats a headline)


----------



## Azyiu

No doubt, we sucked! That's all. 

Hey, Boston fans, y'all deserved that game 4 win. Great come back. 

@ Mr. Blackcock

Thanks for your kind words, man... still, it sucks ass, man...

By the way, I normally don't do this, but I am just about to have it with that "you-know-who" over at the other forum, and I pretty much called him an obnoxious fan. Instead of celebrating, he is behaving like he is rubbing it in people's faces. What an idiot.


----------



## GH0STrider

Yeah, it looks like one of the mods finally chimed in over there. He/She made some stupid remark about cooling it or people would be banned and the thread would be closed. It really is a simple soulition. Remove that moron and the thread regains it's integrity. I'm failry certain after my last post I will be recieving disiplinary action or some kind. I tried to be as professional as I could, while still making my point. But what a fucking douchebag. I hate people like that. No sportsmanship or respect. That guy gives a bad name to boston fans and sports fans alltogether.


----------



## Azyiu

^ no doubt, he is an idiot.

Interestingly, someone PM me after I made that post, and pretty much told me he agreed with everything I said there  He even told me that you-know-who is just as annoying over at the NHL thread, and people there don't like him either. 

So, the Cs could wrap it up as early as Sunday. Yeah, I am not going to fool myself in believing the Lakers could come back and win this thing when being down 1-3... they ain't the 1994 - 95 Rockets, and these are the Finals...  Anyway, in your opinion, what are the Lakers' problems?

I will try not to sound too critical on my guys, but do some of them look nervous to you thru the Finals? Even Kobe? I think our biggest problem is, and it was exposed during the Jazz series, rebounding!! We simply fail to box out and get those defensive rebounds. That led to a HUGE second chance points advantage for the Cs. 

All in all, win or lose, I want a good game on Sunday.


----------



## GH0STrider

I think you hit the nail on the head with rebounding. They give up a lot of second chance points. Also I think they are to soft in the paint. Granted both perkins and garnett are big dudes- but they are getting beat up. I think both of these problems will be solved with bynum returning next season. 

Also, Kobe can't wait to get it going. He has to assert himself early and often. The bench and role players aren't going to win or maintain a 24 point lead. Kobe will.


----------



## Azyiu

I thought Kobe started doing his thing a little too late in game 4. Hindsight is always 20/20, but I thought Kobe should have switched to his killer mode at the start of the 3rd. Odom and Fisher pretty much carried the Lakers in the first half, but the 3rd should've been Kobe's turn.

How healthy will Bynum be next season, that's everyone's guess. IIRC, he already had a knee / or back problem in high school and missed a whole season too. Now he had TWO surgeries on one knee... that just cannot be a good thing, man. I hope I am wrong, but he could be heading to that Grant Hill's path, man. That's some scary shit for us Lakers fan, dude.


----------



## YYZ2112

How are the Knicks doing in the playoffs?????


----------



## GH0STrider

what? ^

Azyiu- this is fucking epic man. That douchebag over at blu-ray threatened to report me!

Seriously I am on the ground laughing at this very moment. Can you imagine that asshole trying to report anyone with the bullshit he has pulled?


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> Azyiu- this is fucking epic man. That douchebag over at blu-ray threatened to report me!
> 
> Seriously I am on the ground laughing at this very moment. Can you imagine that asshole trying to report anyone with the bullshit he has pulled?



I know, man... like I've said many times, he is an idiot. And you are right, he can't even read, for crying out loud!  Someone needs to tell him it is the internet, and everyone is entitled to his / her opinion; as long as you do it in a civil manner. 

So we survived game 5. But we are going to lose game 6 if we play D like we did tonight. Both coaches used some funky lineups in the 2nd, huh? Chris Mihm?! Tony Allen?!  By the way, I like Mihm's head style, but I don't think I would look half as good like that.


----------



## GH0STrider

Mihm was a very solid center before injury. It's a shame he might get buried on la's bench next season.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> Mihm was a very solid center before injury. It's a shame he might get buried on la's bench next season.



Yeah, he was pretty solid per injuries... but we will see. If he comes back strong after this summer, and assuming Bynum still needs time to recover from his knee problems; I would like to see Mihm on the floor more.

Just one crazy thought. Why not start Mihm at the 5, Pau at the 4 and Odom at the 3 for game 6? We've got nothing to lose by trying this "big" lineup. After all, I thought Radmanovic is better off coming off the bench, and he isn't exactly a defensive stopper anyway.


----------



## YYZ2112

GH0STrider said:


> what? ^



That was a joke dude..... I'm a long suffering Knicks fan and I'm very anti Boston sports mainly due to the Red Sox and to see the Celtics this close to a championship is making me nuts.


----------



## Azyiu

YYZ2112 said:


> I'm very anti Boston sports mainly due to the Red Sox and to see the Celtics this close to a championship is making me nuts.



I hear you, dude. 

I know this is a very very unlikely event, but I do pray for the Lakers somehow find ways to pull out a Giants over the *18-1* Pats kind of "upset" for a game 7 win!


----------



## YYZ2112

Azyiu said:


> I hear you, dude.
> 
> I know this is a very very unlikely event, but I do pray for the Lakers somehow find ways to pull out a Giants over the *18-1* Pats kind of "upset" for a game 7 win!



 x 100000000000000000000000


----------



## Azyiu

YYZ2112 said:


> x 100000000000000000000000





This is a wishful thinking as of right now... but I can't wait to chant *66-16* after game 7.


----------



## playstopause

Azyiu said:


> I know this is a very very unlikely event, but I do pray for the Lakers somehow find ways to pull out a Giants over the *18-1* Pats kind of "upset" for a game 7 win!



Let's all get down on our knees and pray! 


GO LAKERS!!!!!!! MVP! MVP! MVP!!!


----------



## Azyiu

The game is not over yet, but it might as well be.

Anyway, congrats to the Celtics and those true loyal Cs fans. Y'all deserve it this year, congrats!


----------



## playstopause

Yep. With 2 minutes remaining and a 38 points difference (!), I think it's time to call it a day.  
Congrats to the Celtics, they played incredibly.


----------



## heavyjeffd

Sorry Azy. :\

Gotta say though, the Celtics earned it, they played great and with a lot of hunger the whole series.

Good for KG, Allen and Pierce especially.


----------



## Azyiu

heavyjeffd said:


> Sorry Azy. :\
> 
> Gotta say though, the Celtics earned it, they played great and with a lot of hunger the whole series.
> 
> Good for KG, Allen and Pierce especially.



Nah, it's cool. Like you said, the Cs simply played with a ton more fire and hunger than us. KG / PP deserve it.


*EDIT*

One other thought... well, I am actually feeling quite down right now, but at least I don't feel as depressed as in 2004. This time we lost to a better team this year, instead of playing as a dysfunctional unit and ultimately self-destructed as back in 2004. It still hurts, man...


----------



## GH0STrider

yeah, two finals loses in a row can't be hard to swallow. At least you guys had an opportunity like phil jackson said. Even he admitted- no one thought they would even be there. Like I keep saying- the celtics might be the team right now but the lakers are the team of the future. they are young, have the most talents front court in the nba, and have the best player in the nba. Not to mention the best coach in nba history imo. Boston is an old team. They won't be winning a string of titles. they remind me very much of the 06 heat. They were built to win it now not later.


----------



## The Dark Wolf

All I can add to this is...

Fuck yes.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> yeah, two finals loses in a row can't be hard to swallow. At least you guys had an opportunity like phil jackson said. Even he admitted- no one thought they would even be there. Like I keep saying- the celtics might be the team right now but the lakers are the team of the future. they are young, have the most talents front court in the nba, and have the best player in the nba. Not to mention the best coach in nba history imo. Boston is an old team. They won't be winning a string of titles. they remind me very much of the 06 heat. They were built to win it now not later.



Oh well, life goes on... let me feel a little depressed for a few days and I will be alright...  

If I were the Lakers' GM, I would keep everyone BUT Radmanovic! That guy sucks! I wouldn't mind trading him for even someone like Boris Diaw right now!


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> Oh well, life goes on... let me feel a little depressed for a few days and I will be alright...
> 
> If I were the Lakers' GM, I would keep everyone BUT Radmanovic! That guy sucks! I wouldn't mind trading him for even someone like Boris Diaw right now!



Haha, how about james posey?


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> Haha, how about james posey?



Seriously. Posey is one of those guys you would LOVE him if he is on your team, but HATE him if he is not. I don't mind having him on the Lakers' roster. At least that guy shows in the Finals he is fearless. 

Oh, and you know what? I already heard rumors about Odom for Artest. Sure, Odom is not consistant on the floor, but gosh, I don't think I want Artest and his unpredictable personality either. Isn't it too early to start a trade rumor?


----------



## Chris

Damn is it a good time to be NE sports fan. If not for the hail-mary bomb of doom and the ubercatch in the Super Bowl, we'd have a hat trick.


----------



## YYZ2112




----------



## playstopause

Chris said:


> Damn is it a good time to be NE sports fan.



That is, if you're not a Bruins fan.


----------



## Kingda Ka

Did someone say Bruins?: 

Ask LaMalfa: The Basement, It's Called Bruins


----------



## Drew

Honestly, 39 points??!! I was out with a bunch of other finance types last night at the Boston Beer Garden, across the street, and all 4th quarter we just kept looking at the score and saying, "um, 125 minus 85... that's 40 points, right? It's not just me?" I mean, we all crunch numbers for a living, and here we were not trusting our ability to subtract because it was such a rout.


----------



## YYZ2112

Here we go......  


The Celtics just killed the Lakers in this series. There is no other way to put it. This series also showed that Kobe will never be the next MJ and should never be compaired to him again... IMO.


----------



## Drew

Sorry Pete, it's been a rough year for you.


----------



## playstopause

YYZ2112 said:


> ...This series also showed that Kobe will never be the next MJ and should never be compaired to him again... IMO.



Of course, there will never be a another MJ. Maybe Lebron... But time will tell. Right now, Kobe will certainly make it in the top 10 best players ever.
As of now, Kobe is the closest thing to MJ imo (not only he's great, he has won championships, wich some fail to do). Maybe that's why people compare him to MJ.


----------



## Azyiu

YYZ2112 said:


> This series also showed that Kobe will never be the next MJ and should never be compaired to him again... IMO.



You know? I respect your opinion, but I always hated that Kobe-is-the-next-MJ comparison. They are their own unique player, it is as simple as that.

That said, I doubt MJ could win the series by himself if he was in Kobe's shoes either. The Cs are simply bigger, stronger and more hungry in this series.


----------



## djpharoah

playstopause said:


> Of course, there will never be a another MJ. Maybe Lebron... But time will tell. Right now, Kobe will certainly make it in the top 10 best players ever.
> As of now, Kobe is the closest thing to MJ imo (not only he's great, he has won championships, wich some fail to do). Maybe that's why people compare him to MJ.


People compare Kobe to MJ because he is the closest to MJ. However everyone fails to realize/remember that MJ had a great supporting cast man - Kukoc, Pippen, Rodman (amazing rebounder), etc . I mean that team had people who could score when MJ was down and when he was fine - they would just boost him to another level.

Unforunately for the lakers - this trip has shown that kobe needs better supporting staff. Guys like Lamar Odom and Pau Gasol are very inconsistent and that inconsistency kills the team.


----------



## YYZ2112

playstopause said:


> Of course, there will never be a another MJ. Maybe Lebron... But time will tell.
> But as of now, Kobe is the closest thing to MJ imo. Maybe that's why people compare him to MJ.




He may be the closest thing to MJ but I think we saw that Kobe can not put a team on his shoulders and lead them to a win when needed or at least step up and take control.


----------



## YYZ2112

Drew said:


> Sorry Pete, it's been a rough year for you.



That's an understatement. 

I guess I should be happy that all the closet Celtics fans have remained quiet today here in the office. 

I am happy for Ray Allen though, a former UCONN star.


----------



## ibzrg1570

YYZ2112 said:


> I am happy for Ray Allen though, a former UCONN star.


 IMO He should have won MVP, much more consistent throughout the series. Hardcore Boston fans would probably feel pissed though.

I honestly thought Boston was going to collapse in the series considering they played way too many games throughout the playoffs than they should have. But as much as I hate to say this I still think the Lakers will be the team to beat for the next 3-4 years.


----------



## playstopause

YYZ2112 said:


> He may be the closest thing to MJ but I think we saw that Kobe can not put a team on his shoulders and lead them to a win when needed or at least step up and take control.



Well, i think he did take the lead in several occasions, including some of the final games... But there's a limit to what a player can do, MVP or not. At least, Jordan had Pippen.


----------



## YYZ2112

playstopause said:


> Well, i think he did take the lead in several occasions, including some of the final games... But there's a limit to what a player can do, MVP or not. At least, Jordan had Pippen.



I think Pippen got way too much praise during the Jordan years. We saw that Pippen couldn't get the job done when Jordan retired (the first time) which finally opened up the door for my Knicks to get to the finals only to lose to the Rockets. 

I agree with you that Jordan had a great supporting team and without them who knows if they would have won all those championships but I still feel Kobe is missing a lot of the Jordan intangibles.


----------



## playstopause

YYZ2112 said:


> I think Pippen got way too much praise during the Jordan years. We saw that Pippen couldn't get the job done when Jordan retired (the first time) which finally opened up the door for my Knicks to get to the finals only to lose to the Rockets.
> 
> I agree with you that Jordan had a great supporting team and without them who knows if they would have won all those championships but I still feel Kobe is missing a lot of the Jordan intangibles.



Well, of course Pippen had Jordan. I'm pretty sure that without MJ, Pippen would have been more of an obscure player. At least they had a _good_ back up. I still remember Pippen having 30-something pts games from time to time...

As far as the Kobe vs MJ thing go, well... In my book, MJ is just out of reach. What this guy accomplished, even if he didn't become the greatest ever in his sport (like Gretzky is to hockey. Though Jordan is the all-time leader for PPG with Chamberlain) is pure magic. The way he played was just so out of this world. Without him, there would not be players like Kobe and Lebron, wich are SO inspired by the Jordan style imo.


----------



## jacksonplayer

Kobe doesn't have the attitude of a winner. He undermines his coach and alienates his teammates. I'm sure that MJ was no picnic as a teammate with his uber-intensity, but the guys responded. Though he's a hell of a player, I don't think that Kobe is capable of being a team leader. Those winning Lakers teams of a few years back were Shaq's teams.

Congrats to the Celtics. I remember back when rooting for the Celtics was impossible--nobody outside New England liked them. If they win a couple more championships, maybe they'll get back to that point.


----------



## GH0STrider

YYZ2112 said:


> He may be the closest thing to MJ but I think we saw that Kobe can not put a team on his shoulders and lead them to a win when needed or at least step up and take control.



Kobe can do all those things- That's why the team was in the finals. boston was simply that much better at this point in time. Remember the lakers had a big hole with bynum out. Give boston credit, don't just come down on kobe. 

and the kobe/mj comparison. guys- drop it. Kobe is great, but he is not and never will be the greatest as mj was and is.



YYZ2112 said:


> I think Pippen got way too much praise during the Jordan years. We saw that Pippen couldn't get the job done when Jordan retired (the first time) which finally opened up the door for my Knicks to get to the finals only to lose to the Rockets.
> 
> I agree with you that Jordan had a great supporting team and without them who knows if they would have won all those championships but I still feel Kobe is missing a lot of the Jordan intangibles.



Pippen only had one full season to try and get it done without mj. It's hard to tell in that amount of time whether he could have won it all or not without mike. Who knows.. he might have. He almost won another tittle years later past his prime with portland.



jacksonplayer said:


> Kobe doesn't have the attitude of a winner. He undermines his coach and alienates his teammates. I'm sure that MJ was no picnic as a teammate with his uber-intensity, but the guys responded. Though he's a hell of a player, I don't think that Kobe is capable of being a team leader. Those winning Lakers teams of a few years back were Shaq's teams.
> 
> Congrats to the Celtics. I remember back when rooting for the Celtics was impossible--nobody outside New England liked them. If they win a couple more championships, maybe they'll get back to that point.



that might have been kobe last season- but the laker's success this season was built on kobe listening to his coach and trusting his teammates. His team trusted him and he led them all the way to the finals. Kobe is a winner- he simply met his match with a team that was built to win it now and did.


----------



## YYZ2112

GH0STrider said:


> Kobe can do all those things- That's why the team was in the finals. boston was simply that much better at this point in time. Remember the lakers had a big hole with bynum out. Give boston credit, don't just come down on kobe.
> 
> and the kobe/mj comparison. guys- drop it. Kobe is great, but he is not and never will be the greatest as mj was and is.
> 
> 
> 
> Pippen only had one full season to try and get it done without mj. It's hard to tell in that amount of time whether he could have won it all or not without mike. Who knows.. he might have. He almost won another tittle years later past his prime with portland.
> 
> 
> 
> that might have been kobe last season- but the laker's success this season was built on kobe listening to his coach and trusting his teammates. His team trusted him and he led them all the way to the finals. Kobe is a winner- he simply met his match with a team that was built to win it now and did.



I guess we'll just have to agree to disagree on Kobe and Pippen. 
I'm just a bitter Knicks fan.


----------



## Azyiu

YYZ2112 said:


> He may be the closest thing to MJ but I think we saw that Kobe can not put a team on his shoulders and lead them to a win when needed or at least step up and take control.



What? The Jordan-led Wiz didn't even make the playoffs!


----------



## YYZ2112

Azyiu said:


> What? The Jordan-led Wiz didn't even make the playoffs!



 true.... That was doomed to fail.

Although he did have a very young Richard Hamilton on that team... Correct?


----------



## Azyiu

YYZ2112 said:


> true.... That was doomed to fail.
> 
> Although he did have a very young Richard Hamilton on that team... Correct?



You are correct, but, he somehow decided it was a good idea to send him to the Pistons for Jerry Stackhouse.


----------



## Apex1rg7x

Jordan also drafted Kwame Brown 

Anyone who says Kobe cant carry a team is out of their mind in my opinion. He took a team with Smush Parker, Kwame Brown, Luke Walton, and Chris Mihm to the playoffs twice in the Western Conference. Thats no easy task but he managed to do it. Everyone should remember that MJ won his first title when he was 28 years old. Kobe is now 29 and has 3 titles under his belt and dont say that was "Shaqs" team because thats just stupid. Year in and year out teams prove you cant win with just 1 really talented player and a bunch of scrubs. Kobe now has a really strong group of players and with Bynum coming back next year with a starting 5 of Kobe, Derek Fisher, Lamar Odom, Pau Gasol and Andrew Bynum....thats gonna be just nasty for other teams. Kobe has a ways to go but hes on the right path.


----------



## zimbloth

GH0STrider said:


> the lakers are the team of the future. they are young, have the most talents front court in the nba, and have the best player in the nba. Not to mention the best coach in nba history imo.



Also the softest/no-heart front court in the NBA. As for Kobe being the greatest in the league, maybe but against a great defense that meant very little. As for Phil Jackson? Please. He's a good coach who's had the best luck in talent in NBA history. He's fairly overrated. The Lakers will have an extremely difficult time reaching the finals again. Bynum will help but he's unproven at this point. Plus, the game I went to in Boston where Bynum DID play he got dominated and the Lakers got destroyed.



GH0STrider said:


> Boston is an old team. They won't be winning a string of titles. they remind me very much of the 06 heat. They were built to win it now not later.



Pierce, Garnett and Allen are 30, 31 and 32 respectively. That's hardly old. The '06 Heat were old and more importantly washed up, these guys are still in their prime. If you're comparing Shaq, Gary Payton, Antoine Walker, Jason Williams to GPA you're sadly mistaken.

Also in case you haven't noticed the East is looking as weak as ever, I don't see anyone posing a serious threat next year. Detroit is in transition. LeBron still has no help. The other teams are either mediocre or not ready. 

Given the weak East and the fact the C's still have a couple more years of prime years, I think it's preposterous to think they couldn't easily be in the Finals next year too. Plus, as the national media found out the hard way, our bench is a lot deeper and stronger than people realized.

Kobe BTW is ONE YEAR younger than Paul Pierce who you are now claiming is old. Man, talk about grasping for straws


----------



## GH0STrider

zimbloth said:


> Also the softest/no-heart front court in the NBA. As for Kobe being the greatest in the league, maybe but against a great defense that meant very little. As for Phil Jackson? Please. He's a good coach who's had the best luck in talent in NBA history. He's fairly overrated. The Lakers will have an extremely difficult time reaching the finals again. Bynum will help but he's unproven at this point. Plus, the game I went to in Boston where Bynum DID play he got dominated and the Lakers got destroyed.
> 
> 
> 
> Pierce, Garnett and Allen are 30, 31 and 32 respectively. That's hardly old. The '06 Heat were old and more importantly washed up, these guys are still in their prime. If you're comparing Shaq, Gary Payton, Antoine Walker, Jason Williams to GPA you're sadly mistaken.
> 
> Also in case you haven't noticed the East is looking as weak as ever, I don't see anyone posing a serious threat next year. Detroit is in transition. LeBron still has no help. The other teams are either mediocre or not ready.
> 
> Given the weak East and the fact the C's still have a couple more years of prime years, I think it's preposterous to think they couldn't easily be in the Finals next year too. Plus, as the national media found out the hard way, our bench is a lot deeper and stronger than people realized.
> 
> Kobe BTW is ONE YEAR younger than Paul Pierce who you are now claiming is old. Man, talk about grasping for straws



Age catches up quick. It's another year on their legs. Allen already is having problems. Your not giving the east the credit it deserves. The magic are up and coming. The pistons could make some good trades and be right back in it. The first and second overall picks are coming to the east as well. There are a lot of if's in the east. I think you should wait till november to really critique it. A lot can happen in an off-season. You of all people should know that. 

I thought the big 3 were older than that, my mistake. But KG got lost at times it seems, especially in the finals. Ray Allen already has ankle problems and I don't see him being huge in the years to come. I haven't made up my mind on pierce. Kobe will probably dominate all thoughout his career much like Jordan did. I give Pierce credit. He proved a lot of critics wrong this year and showed there is a lot more to his game than just scoring. 

The lakers are young, and their defense will improve. Bynum was averaging 13and 10 until he got hurt. That is pretty convincing to me. And he is way tougher than gasol. I think a front court of bynum(center), Gasol (forward) and odom(sf) is pretty scaring looking. That has to be the most versitle front court I have seen in a while in terms of the skills they have between them. Yeah they looked bad against a great defense. But again, this team doesn't have the experience the celtics has as players. I really think you put bynum in there and that series looks a lot different.


----------



## heavyjeffd

Hell, I'd gather that the Spurs are older than either team and they won last year. 

Age doesn't matter that much if the player takes care of himself.


----------



## GH0STrider

heavyjeffd said:


> Hell, I'd gather that the Spurs are older than either team and they won last year.
> 
> Age doesn't matter that much if the player takes care of himself.



Well they must not have taken care of themselves this year because their age really slowed them down against much younger squads like the hornets and lakers.


----------



## Apex1rg7x

zimbloth said:


> Also the softest/no-heart front court in the NBA. As for Kobe being the greatest in the league, maybe but against a great defense that meant very little. As for Phil Jackson? Please. He's a good coach who's had the best luck in talent in NBA history. He's fairly overrated. The Lakers will have an extremely difficult time reaching the finals again. Bynum will help but he's unproven at this point. Plus, the game I went to in Boston where Bynum DID play he got dominated and the Lakers got destroyed.



This is arguably the dumbest response ive ever seen. You may be the only human on the planet that says Phil jackson is Overrated. So by saying hes overrated you just as well lump Red Auerbach in there too. He just so happended to have a shitload of talent on his team every fucking year too. Is Greg Popovich overrated with his 4 titles hes won in San Antonio? I think not. I also dont see how the Lakers will have a difficult time reaching the finals again either. The team they have is all returning, they are fairly young and gained experience from this season and that is huge in professional sports. Its also very ignorant to judge a player by the one game "you" saw. Hes only 20 years old and getting bigger and better each season. I can say that it wouldve been a different series with Bynum in there. I dont think Boston couldve contained 3 guys nearly 7 foot tall in the frontcourt. Lets just let the Boston bandwagon roll because no Boston fan has said shit or had anything to celebrate about in the last 22 years so we'll just let them bask in their glory for the time being.


----------



## heavyjeffd

GH0STrider said:


> Well they must not have taken care of themselves this year because their age really slowed them down against much younger squads like the hornets and lakers.



It didn't look like age at all to me (and they beat the Hornets in case you forget  ).

It looked like disorganization and lack of communication.

I'd never seen the Spurs with so many opportunities and easy shots with good looks (that they always knock down) and missed.

It was a combination of getting too many new people just for a playoff run (which they did not do last year) and with unfortunate injuries to key plays like Manu.


----------



## zimbloth

Apex1rg7x said:


> This is arguably the dumbest response ive ever seen. You may be the only human on the planet that says Phil jackson is Overrated. So by saying hes overrated you just as well lump Red Auerbach in there too. He just so happended to have a shitload of talent on his team every fucking year too. Is Greg Popovich overrated with his 4 titles hes won in San Antonio? I think not.



If it's dumb to look at things objectively and not buy into media hype, sure. You could argue Red Auerbach was overrated too sure, the difference was he was the general manager and was the one who acquired all those legendary players when no one else in the league did. It's not like he was just a coach who got handed HOF players like Phil Jackson.

I did say Phil Jackson was a good coach. You just can't really say he's the best coach ever when he had Michael Jordan/Pippen/Shaq/Kobe in their primes. That's not analysis that's just lazy. 

The NBA is a player's league folks. Everyone said Doc Rivers was garbage last year, now all of a sudden he's a great coach. No, he was always a good coach he just has the talent this year. Greg Popovich was thought of as a terrible coach before he landed Duncan, now all of a sudden he's an all-time great? No guys, it's a players league, it takes bad coaches to mess up great talent (see: Isiah Thomas w/ the Pacers). Good coaches who are good at managing the personalities of their players will go far when they have talent. 

To suggest Phil Jackson is the greatest coach of all time is short-sighted. That's like saying Tiger Woods' caddy is the best caddy of all time. Makes no sense. BTW Phil Jackson has gotten dominated in his last 2 finals appearances and they arguably wouldn't have even made the finals the time before that if it wasn't for convinced felon referees who screwed the Sacramento Kings.



Apex1rg7x said:


> I also dont see how the Lakers will have a difficult time reaching the finals again either.



We'll see, I seriously doubt it but it's possible they're a good team.



Apex1rg7x said:


> Lets just let the Boston bandwagon roll because no Boston fan has said shit or had anything to celebrate about in the last 22 years so we'll just let them bask in their glory for the time being.



There's no Boston bandwagon, did you pay attention to the attendance last year during arguably our worst season ever? The place was filled to near capacity almost every night even in the midst of an 18-game losing streak. Despite the losing, fans here saw the light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## Azyiu

zimbloth said:


> Everyone said Doc Rivers was garbage last year, now all of a sudden he's a great coach. No, he was always a good coach he just has the talent this year. Greg Popovich was thought of as a terrible coach before he landed Duncan, now all of a sudden he's an all-time great? No guys, it's a players league, it takes bad coaches to mess up great talent (see: Isiah Thomas w/ the Pacers). Good coaches who are good at managing the personalities of their players will go far when they have talent.



Agreed. And along the same line of thinking, what makes someone a great coach is communication. Doc might not be as good an X & O guy compared to Phil, Pop or Larry Brown, but he certainly finds ways to communicate with his players. Once you connect with your players, you are halfway to success.





zimbloth said:


> To suggest Phil Jackson is the greatest coach of all time is short-sighted. That's like saying Tiger Woods' caddy is the best caddy of all time. Makes no sense. BTW Phil Jackson has gotten dominated in his last 2 finals appearances and they arguably wouldn't have even made the finals the time before that if it wasn't for convinced felon referees who screwed the Sacramento Kings.



Oh, come on, there. 

First of all, the Lakers managed to reach the Finals in both of 2004 and 2008 alone is proof of just how good Phil's coaching is. Best of all-time? Maybe not, but he certainly deserves more credit than he is due.

In 2004, we were a dysfunctional team. (Malone's knee, Shaq & Kobe's relationships, Kobe's on going court case, Payton's ranting about role and playing times etc) It was Phil who pretty much single handedly kept our guys all on the same page for as long as he humanly could. Let's face it, do you think any other coach could have managed to get that dysfunctional roster to reach even the WCF? 

This year, the team is very green, buddy. Except for Kobe and Fisher, really not too many of us have any real playoffs experience before. In the Finals, you just didn't know how much you might get out of both Gasol and Odom. For alot of coaches, they would have pulled either or both for a long time already. Instead, Phil stuck with his guys and that show of trust will go a long way in the future. That is what good coaching is all about. Trust your players even at the worst times.

About the 2002 series vs. the Kings. Oh, come on, people can analyze that one game, or even just the 4th qtr to death and still can't get a conclusive result. Regardless, you are going to believe what a felon have said instead of trusting whatever else you heard or read? No wonder the league is suffering. Also, the Kings did lose at home in game 7, didn't they? If they won game 7 and made it to the Finals in 2002, it won't matter whatever that felon had said. 





zimbloth said:


> Despite the losing, fans here saw the light at the end of the tunnel.



You mean Tank-a-palooza 2006-07


----------



## zimbloth

Azyiu said:


> Let's face it, do you think any other coach could have managed to get that dysfunctional roster to reach even the WCF?



How about when Doc Rivers got a team compromised of Gary Payton, Ricky Davis, Antoine Walker, Mark Blount, and Raef LaFrentz (along with Pierce) to go 49-33 and win the division in 04-05? That was the best coaching job I've ever seen given the amount of talentless malcontents thrown together. That team had no business breaking .500, nevertheless staying together and playing unselfish ball.

Good Game


----------



## Azyiu

zimbloth said:


> How about when Doc Rivers got a team compromised of Gary Payton, Ricky Davis, Antoine Walker, Mark Blount, and Raef LaFrentz (along with Pierce) to go 49-33 and win the division in 04-05? That was the best coaching job I've ever seen given the amount of talentless malcontents thrown together. That team had no business breaking .500, nevertheless staying together and playing unselfish ball.
> 
> Good Game



A) Is it so hard to tell the difference between a weak roster and a dysfunctional roster? You can be a weak team but play hard and still manage to win some games. But if you have a bunch of guys who hardly see each other eyes-to-eyes, it takes more than X&Os to win games.

B) Is it so hard to play in the very weak East back in the 2004-05 season?

C) You only traded for Walker by the trading deadline for the "final push" for the playoffs that season. You went 19-11 or something after you got Walker.


----------



## zimbloth

I'm bored thinking of the Lakers already. Let's resume next season. As of now the Lakers had a good run but have a long way to go if they plan on getting to the Finals again nevertheless winning it all. They need a lock down defender, a better bench, and frankly - less soft/gutless white guys and frauds like Lamar Odom.

Also, Kobe just got completely dominated by Paul Pierce defensively. The Lakers found out that Eastern Conference defense is a whole other bag. If Phil is such a genius, hopefully he can come up with a gameplan that will allow Kobe to shoot better than 35% now and then.


----------



## Azyiu

zimbloth said:


> I'm bored thinking of the Lakers already. Let's resume next season. As of now the Lakers had a good run but have a long way to go if they plan on getting to the Finals again nevertheless winning it all. They need a lock down defender, a better bench, and frankly - less soft/gutless white guys and frauds like Lamar Odom.
> 
> Also, Kobe just got completely dominated by Paul Pierce defensively. The Lakers found out that Eastern Conference defense is a whole other bag. If Phil is such a genius, hopefully he can come up with a gameplan that will allow Kobe to shoot better than 35% now and then.



Agreed with your first point there. 

On your second point, I agreed with you to an extend. The thing is, if the rest of the Lakers weren't so gutless, or would've make their shots, the Cs would've forced to stay honest on D. Things would've been different. Either way, see you next season.


----------



## zimbloth

Azyiu said:


> Agreed with your first point there.
> 
> On your second point, I agreed with you to an extend. The thing is, if the rest of the Lakers weren't so gutless, or would've make their shots, the Cs would've forced to stay honest on D. Things would've been different. Either way, see you next season.



I agree, but every time Kobe went 1-1 vs Paul Pierce or James Posey he ended up looking rather foolish. I'm starting to wonder what his deal was. Then again LeBron struggled against those two as well so maybe it's just superior defense.

Hope we meet in the finals next year


----------



## GH0STrider

heavyjeffd said:


> It didn't look like age at all to me (and they beat the Hornets in case you forget  ).
> 
> It looked like disorganization and lack of communication.
> 
> I'd never seen the Spurs with so many opportunities and easy shots with good looks (that they always knock down) and missed.
> 
> It was a combination of getting too many new people just for a playoff run (which they did not do last year) and with unfortunate injuries to key plays like Manu.



their experience got them over the hump in new orleans. But the Hornets gave them a one hell of a fight. The lakers finished the job. They are an old ass team and these younger teams showed it. There were many moments were it just seemed like the spurs could not keep up.



zimbloth said:


> How about when Doc Rivers got a team compromised of Gary Payton, Ricky Davis, Antoine Walker, Mark Blount, and Raef LaFrentz (along with Pierce) to go 49-33 and win the division in 04-05? That was the best coaching job I've ever seen given the amount of talentless malcontents thrown together. That team had no business breaking .500, nevertheless staying together and playing unselfish ball.
> 
> Good Game



that team was 45-37 not 49-33. And they got beat by a pacers team that wasn't that great either in the first round.


----------



## Azyiu

zimbloth said:


> I agree, but every time Kobe went 1-1 vs Paul Pierce or James Posey he ended up looking rather foolish. I'm starting to wonder what his deal was. Then again LeBron struggled against those two as well so maybe it's just superior defense.
> 
> Hope we meet in the finals next year



I always knew Pierce is a great one-on-one defender, and Posey has always been a defensive stopper back when he was with Houston and then Miami; so I am cool with being stopped by those two guys.

Then again, I thought Kobe was forcing things a little bit in the Finals. Also, as a team we simply didn't move the ball as well and as much in the Finals either.

All in all, yeah, I hope we do meet again in the Finals next year. That would be great. 



@ Mr.Blackcock

So who are you drafting @ #1? I heard the Heat are serious about trading D-Wade for the #1 pick + Hughes and maybe one other player. Would you do it if it was true? 

The off season is coming, so let's talk about FA movements, man.


----------



## GH0STrider

Pat Riley and Dwayne Wade would have to really sell me on the fact that he is 100 percent healthy and does not have lingering injuries. Cause I would not trade a number 1 pick for a guy that might play 50 games in a season. 


I think in todays nba you can get away without a pure point guard although it helps to really have one like Rose will be for us. 

I would also need wade to sign a multi-year contract extention so that I don't lose him for nothing in a season or so. 

All in all- I like what I see from deron williams and chris paul enough to pass on d-wade,although getting Larry "overpaid and worthless" hughes off the books would be awesome. I think having real point guard on the floor is something we haven't seen here for a long time in chicago. Rose has the potential to be a real big star in the nba, and if I was pax I role the dice on Rose. Wade might be a proven talent but I think pax would rather have the ability to mold Rose into what he believes he can be rather that take in someone else' issues. Wade is great but I think Rose and hughes is to much for him. 

If I was pax and I really really wanted wade- I would offer riley the number one pick, ben gordon and kirk hinrich (or luol deng) for wade and the number 2 pick ( beasley). 

I think that would be a damn good deal for both squads. However, it would never happen simply because I think riley would only deal wade if he was assured to end up with the first and second overall picks. 

But I take rose azyiu and tell wade to enjoy the weather in miami.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> I would also need wade to sign a multi-year contract extention so that I don't lose him for nothing in a season or so.



Good point, he will become an unrestricted FA in _*2010*_, *the year we make contact* ; so getting him to sign an extension is a must if you ever get him at all. 


Overall, I am with you and I would rather go with Rose than giving up so much for D-Wade at this point. You've got not much to lose going with Rose anyway. 


Also, would you consider other possible deals like perhaps sending both Gordan and Luol to LA for Elton Brand? (I know the numbers are not going to work, but you can always pull a third team or work out something) I thought if you have Rose (if he is as good as the hypes) and a low post scorer, your Bulls are right back into contention!


For my Lakers, getting rid of Radmanovic is must do thing #1. I believe he still has at least 3 years left on his deal, and a player's option for a 4th. But I'd rather get another dumbass in Boris Diaw than him at this point! 


*Off topic*


Your Larry "overpaid + worthless" Hughes beat me in 2K8 last night.  I re-started my association mode and I needed to rebuild team chemistry and re-develop my players from the beginning. So for now even the Bobcats can easily beat us...


----------



## GH0STrider

Honestly- with what I saw from my bulls last season I have no real emotional attachment to any of them. At this point, No one is untouchable. If anyone of them can be delt to make the team better in all aspects I am for it. This team collectivly played with no heart, no passion, no desire, they played like that uniform on their back ment nothing to them. All of them did, 1-15 played like this. It was like they forgot what an honor it is to wear a chicago bulls uniform and represent what I consider the greatest city and the greatest team in the world. If I had one quarter the talent that some of these guys have I would be on that team and playing me heart out for every single game. Would I trade gordon and deng for brand- hell yes. Because look at elton brand. In the nba since 99. 1 winning season, one playoff appearance. Yet he goes out every night and plays his heart out. 

Yeah rad man has to go, he looked like a fucking dumbass during the finals and made some really dumb mistakes. 

As for your 2k8 tragedy- it's funny how overrated and underrated some of the players are in that game. I feel hughes is pretty close actually. I told you a while back I was fired in my franchise and I opted to go with my bulls after that. He's pretty close to real life. He can defend great but can't shoot to save his life.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> Honestly- with what I saw from my bulls last season I have no real emotional attachment to any of them. At this point, No one is untouchable. If anyone of them can be delt to make the team better in all aspects I am for it. This team collectivly played with no heart, no passion, no desire, they played like that uniform on their back ment nothing to them. All of them did, 1-15 played like this. It was like they forgot what an honor it is to wear a chicago bulls uniform and represent what I consider the greatest city and the greatest team in the world. If I had one quarter the talent that some of these guys have I would be on that team and playing me heart out for every single game. Would I trade gordon and deng for brand- hell yes. Because look at elton brand. In the nba since 99. 1 winning season, one playoff appearance. Yet he goes out every night and plays his heart out.



I hear you, and you are mostly right here. That said, I think I would try to keep Gooden. He might not be very skilled, but that guy plays hard most nights. Also, I thought Nocioni should be a keeper as well. 

You are right about Brand.  And that is why I always liked him as a player. Seriously though, I really don't see the Clippers accepting such trade proposal by the Bulls. I don't think they really care if Brand opts out or to stay for another season. Which is really sad... 





GH0STrider said:


> Yeah rad man has to go, he looked like a fucking dumbass during the finals and made some really dumb mistakes.



If I made those types of dumb mistakes he made at my job, I bet I would have been fired.  I really don't like that guy with passion. 





GH0STrider said:


> As for your 2k8 tragedy- it's funny how overrated and underrated some of the players are in that game. I feel hughes is pretty close actually. I told you a while back I was fired in my franchise and I opted to go with my bulls after that. He's pretty close to real life. He can defend great but can't shoot to save his life.



In case you care to read about it, this is why I must re-start my association mode in the first place; which is really stupid. 

You might have heard about a bug / glitch for the PS3 version that, the game doesn't register intentional fouls and the shooting is really iffy for layups and dunks. So 2K Sports or whomever released this patch to fix these problems. But, this patch ONLY works for a brand new file, so if you are already into your association mode; you will need to decide whether to keep going or not. 

To me, although I am doing very well in my original association; I wanted all the features and stuff or I don't feel right. That's why I started over. Now I have to re-develop each player (I don't bother much with the editing), as well as team chemistry and stuff. In some ways it is a fun thing to do, but it is also very time consuming and boring at times...  So now my Lakers are not very well record-wise, and my defense right now is not nearly half as good as my original association one. 

Man, I hope they get 2K9 right, and I still can't stand players running like they are "flowing" at times.


----------



## GH0STrider

They still flow in the ps3 version? god, is any system going to make this look real? haha. Sorry to hear about that patch thing man. I don't blame you, I would have started over too. I need my layups/dunks bad. I play very run and gun style and get a lot of points off the fast break. The intentional foul thing would piss me off too because how the hell are you supposed to give yourself a chance in a tight game? 2k9 is right around the corner... It sucks because I still don't own a ps3 or an xbox360( which i prefer not to anyhow) so I don't know if they will make it for ps2. I hope they will because I don't want to invest 400 and up for a 30 dollar game, I need money for grad school. haha. 


as for the clips- I often wonder if that franchise gives a shit about winning period. They are such losers. It drives me nuts. It's like players go there,have a good season, and then sign somewhere else. I think if they were smart they would take a deal like gordon/deng for brand from the bulls. They wouldn't be losing him for nothing then. They would have two up and coming stars. Even if they didn't like them or wanted the cap space they only have one season left on their deals.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> They still flow in the ps3 version? god, is any system going to make this look real? haha. Sorry to hear about that patch thing man. I don't blame you, I would have started over too. I need my layups/dunks bad. I play very run and gun style and get a lot of points off the fast break. The intentional foul thing would piss me off too because how the hell are you supposed to give yourself a chance in a tight game? 2k9 is right around the corner... It sucks because I still don't own a ps3 or an xbox360( which i prefer not to anyhow) so I don't know if they will make it for ps2. I hope they will because I don't want to invest 400 and up for a 30 dollar game, I need money for grad school. haha.



Overall, the PS3 version ain't too bad graphically. But it is true, when I said players seem to be "flowing" at times when they run. See, some of my biggest complains are that, for whatever hell reasons, players in 2K8 tend to run curves more than they do running a straight line. It looks more realistic at times, but you also feel like you have NO control on your players sometimes too. When you want to simply run a straight line charging to the hoops, and somehow your guy would run a mini curve instead.  

Another complain I have is post ups. 2K still can't get that right even now! When your players are posting up or backing up near the hoops, it is next to impossible to do a nice turnaround. Hell, half the time my guys would still be backing up even when I push the directional stick at the other direction! 

Before the patch is installed, you miss layups and even dunks like crazy!!! Can you believe guys like Kobe would miss a wide open dunk on a fast break? It was THAT bad before the patch for the PS3 version. 

So I hope they can finally get these minor shit right for the 2K9, man.

Oh, I am glad you are thinking about grad school, but treat yourself a PS3 for Christmas or something, dude. 





GH0STrider said:


> as for the clips- I often wonder if that franchise gives a shit about winning period. They are such losers. It drives me nuts. It's like players go there,have a good season, and then sign somewhere else. I think if they were smart they would take a deal like gordon/deng for brand from the bulls. They wouldn't be losing him for nothing then. They would have two up and coming stars. Even if they didn't like them or wanted the cap space they only have one season left on their deals.



The summer of 2005 was the only one the Clippers acted like they remotely care about winning, when they signed Brand and Mobley; and pushed the Suns all the way to a game 7 in the second round that year.

Seriously, they have some nice pieces to work with or as trade bail, only if they use their heads and do something. I simply don't know why they bother to stay in the league at all. You know? Owning an NBA team ain't cheap, and they simply don't seem to care.


----------



## GH0STrider

Yeah and with the lakers in town I wonder if that team is profitable at all... It certainly seems like it would be very hard to make money losing when you share the court with a winning lakers club.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> Yeah and with the lakers in town I wonder if that team is profitable at all... It certainly seems like it would be very hard to make money losing when you share the court with a winning lakers club.



Exactly. Donald Sterling is a businessman, and he is only interested in making money, sure, I have no problem with that. But consider just how much MORE he could make if he puts a winning team with a couple of stars out there? I mean, come on, being in LA and all... 


J.O'Neal is traded to the Raptors for T.J.Ford. Well, I am not sure if it is a good trade or not at this point, given both players have some sort of health concerns. Assuming neither miss too many games this year, I think the Raps got a steal. I mean, a relatively healthy O'Neal + Bosh up front?! Wow!  I am not sure why the Pacers would want Ford though. 


On the other hand, S.O'Neal is an idiot.  I don't think that's "freestyling", that's personal attack.


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> Exactly. Donald Sterling is a businessman, and he is only interested in making money, sure, I have no problem with that. But consider just how much MORE he could make if he puts a winning team with a couple of stars out there? I mean, come on, being in LA and all...
> 
> 
> J.O'Neal is traded to the Raptors for T.J.Ford. Well, I am not sure if it is a good trade or not at this point, given both players have some sort of health concerns. Assuming neither miss too many games this year, I think the Raps got a steal. I mean, a relatively healthy O'Neal + Bosh up front?! Wow!  I am not sure why the Pacers would want Ford though.
> 
> 
> On the other hand, S.O'Neal is an idiot.  I don't think that's "freestyling", that's personal attack.



Jermaine O'Neal has seriously missed a shit load of games the past few seasons. I think that is a big risk on the raptors part. Ford has bounced back nicely since missing a season with that freak accident. He has missed a few games here and there but has played great. I guess it's one of those huge risk-huge reward kind of things for the raptors. To be exact- that deal is still pending. More players need to be added according to espn.com to make the salary cap work. 

As far as shaq- you know, for the longest time he had the upper hand and it was kobe who looked like the jackass. Why he would put the heat on himself and make kobe look like the mature one right now is beyond me.

Note to Shaq: your team got bounced in the first round in 5 by a team that kobe's lakers took down in 5 in route to a finals berth.


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu where are you? NO posts since draft night!? What's up?


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> Azyiu where are you? NO posts since draft night!? What's up?




Sorry, dud... in case you didn't already know, I got a new job and now I must work shifts... and I've been working the overnight thing for the last two weeks. I am now working for Turner Asia, a partner company of Time Warner... which also owns shares to the Atlanta Hawks. 


The draft came and gone, but how about the free agency, man? Baron Davis is now a Clipper while Brand staying put! Holy hell! Now BOTH LA teams are legit for a change.  Another FA you must keep an eye on is... Kwame Brown, man!  Don't let him get away, dude. 


How about RJ to the Bucks for Yi and Simmons? Man, the Nets are so totally gambling on getting LeBron in 2010. Wish them luck, or they will be right back to where they were like in the early to late 90's.


The Sonics are now officially moving... it is sad... I hate it, hate it, man. They are now called the OKC Bennetts... 


Totally off topic... man, for the first time EVER in my video gaming exp that I got swept by a team in 2K8!!!  And that team is YOUR Chi Bulls!!!  Remember I re-started the association and stuff, and now I must rebuild team chemistry and everything? Man, after over 20 games, my record is now @ 18-7... easily the worst record I've ever have.  Anyway, I lost both games against the Bulls, and my team is THAT terrible right now.  Other than Bynum and Kobe (Pau is hurt and is out for 3 weeks), all my regular guys sucked in the second game... check this out, they went 3 for 24 in the second game against the Bulls, and the second qtr points were 17-41...  I am not pissed, rather am very amused. Now I can really spend time and build my team up, and it feels more realistic playing like this now. So far though, I am losing to some pretty average teams like the Bulls (twice), Nuggets (twice), and then the Spurs and Rockets etc...  My team sucked the most in the second game vs. the Bulls, and the second game vs. the Nuggets. We were down by, no joke, 35 points in the second QUARTER!  Still, I didn't restart the game, and kept playing... and believe it or not, I managed to cut the deficit to just 5 points before I ran out of time.


----------



## Apex1rg7x

Man if the the Clippers could hold on to Brand for sure and try and keep Maggette, they could be tough again. Baron Davis is one of the most underrated players in the league in my opinion. Everyone talks about Chris Paul, Deron Williams, Jason Kidd (who sucks) and Steve Nash, but Davis barely ever gets any attention. Thats all gonna change now and its gonna be cool having both LA teams competitive for once. Still not enough to hold off ther Lakers though..haha.


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> Sorry, dud... in case you didn't already know, I got a new job and now I must work shifts... and I've been working the overnight thing for the last two weeks. I am now working for Turner Asia, a partner company of Time Warner... which also owns shares to the Atlanta Hawks.
> 
> 
> The draft came and gone, but how about the free agency, man? Baron Davis is now a Clipper while Brand staying put! Holy hell! Now BOTH LA teams are legit for a change.  Another FA you must keep an eye on is... Kwame Brown, man!  Don't let him get away, dude.
> 
> 
> How about RJ to the Bucks for Yi and Simmons? Man, the Nets are so totally gambling on getting LeBron in 2010. Wish them luck, or they will be right back to where they were like in the early to late 90's.
> 
> 
> The Sonics are now officially moving... it is sad... I hate it, hate it, man. They are now called the OKC Bennetts...
> 
> 
> Totally off topic... man, for the first time EVER in my video gaming exp that I got swept by a team in 2K8!!!  And that team is YOUR Chi Bulls!!!  Remember I re-started the association and stuff, and now I must rebuild team chemistry and everything? Man, after over 20 games, my record is now @ 18-7... easily the worst record I've ever have.  Anyway, I lost both games against the Bulls, and my team is THAT terrible right now.  Other than Bynum and Kobe (Pau is hurt and is out for 3 weeks), all my regular guys sucked in the second game... check this out, they went 3 for 24 in the second game against the Bulls, and the second qtr points were 17-41...  I am not pissed, rather am very amused. Now I can really spend time and build my team up, and it feels more realistic playing like this now. So far though, I am losing to some pretty average teams like the Bulls (twice), Nuggets (twice), and then the Spurs and Rockets etc...  My team sucked the most in the second game vs. the Bulls, and the second game vs. the Nuggets. We were down by, no joke, 35 points in the second QUARTER!  Still, I didn't restart the game, and kept playing... and believe it or not, I managed to cut the deficit to just 5 points before I ran out of time.


 
Congrats on the new job dude. I'm not to shocked in Baron Davis's decision to bolt. The warriors are trying for revenge by offering brand a max deal. It should be interesting. I hear RJ is pissed about his trade to the bucks. If only the nets understood they have no shot at Lebron. His legacy means more to him than money. He will take championships over losing and money. Yeah I saw the sonics are out. But their name and colors will remain in Seattle. SO hopefully, they return some day. What is the name of the Oklahoma team? 

As for your 2k8 venture- I guess my bulls are better in the video game world than they are in the real one.



Apex1rg7x said:


> Man if the the Clippers could hold on to Brand for sure and try and keep Maggette, they could be tough again. Baron Davis is one of the most underrated players in the league in my opinion. Everyone talks about Chris Paul, Deron Williams, Jason Kidd (who sucks) and Steve Nash, but Davis barely ever gets any attention. Thats all gonna change now and its gonna be cool having both LA teams competitive for once. Still not enough to hold off ther Lakers though..haha.



The word is the only reason Brand opted out was so that they could have some financial freedom to sign Davis- with the intention of Brand taking a slight paycut and resigning with the club with a real shot at winning. However, the warriors have offered Brand a 5 year max deal in order to gain something back in the loss of Davis. 

Point is - Maggette is not coming back. With the signing of Davis and Brand their is no salary cap room to sign Maggette. 

And Jason Kidd is a future hall of famer. Show some respect. They don't let people who suck into the hall of fame. He is one of the greatest pg's in the game today.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> Congrats on the new job dude. I'm not to shocked in Baron Davis's decision to bolt. The warriors are trying for revenge by offering brand a max deal. It should be interesting.




Brand won't sign with the Ws. He opted out not because of money, and you knew that. I heard Baron didn't really get along with Nelson, and that is one reason why he decided to leave the $18M on the table and signed with the Clippers. Ouch!





GH0STrider said:


> I hear RJ is pissed about his trade to the bucks.



If I were RJ, I would be pretty damn pissed too. No disrespect to the city, or the state of WI, but the Bucks? Are you kidding me?





GH0STrider said:


> If only the nets understood they have no shot at Lebron. His legacy means more to him than money. He will take championships over losing and money.



As of right now, it is 50/50. LeBron is doing the smart thing, man. He implied he likes cities like DC, NY and LA etc, yet he said right now he is a Cav. So it is all on the Cavs' management, man. Danny Ferry will HAVE to put together a team that helps LeBron and win before 2010, or I won't blame LeBron for leaving for NY. 





GH0STrider said:


> Yeah I saw the sonics are out. But their name and colors will remain in Seattle. SO hopefully, they return some day. What is the name of the Oklahoma team?



Seriously, I think David Stern is on drug, man. I heard Clay Bennett can hold onto to all Sonics' history, stats, and retired numbers etc and move them all to OKC. I mean, come on, the Sonics simply have too much history in Seattle, and I think it is wrong to move it all to OKC. Especially you KNOW the OKC team will NOT be named the Sonics.  I mean, OKC is a nice city and obviously they are excited about an NBA team; but that city simply has no history with guys like DJ, Tom Chamber, Lenny Wilkens, Gary Payton, Kemp etc... it is just not right to move that part of the team's history to OKC.  Not unless they keep the original team name!

Hell, when the Lakers moved to LA, they still keep the name Lakers, right? The Jazz are still the Jazz even in Utah, and the same with the Hornets. My point is, if you are not keeping the old team name, you are better off starting as if you are a brand new team.





GH0STrider said:


> And Jason Kidd is a future hall of famer. Show some respect. They don't let people who suck into the hall of fame. He is one of the greatest pg's in the game today.



Agreed.  He might be a shitty shooter (37% or so), but he definitely HOF worthy. I don't know, man. He just didn't fit in with AJ's coaching and the rest of the Mavs late last season.


One final note, are the Wiz over paying Arenas? I mean, you basically have the same exact team for the past three seasons, and that team never got out of the first round in any of those three seasons.  And now you are paying a guy $111M for the next 6 with a banged up knee?  I sincerely hope I am wrong.


----------



## GH0STrider

The thing about the wizards is we haven't seen the whole team healthy for the entire season. They have made the playoffs 4 years straight. Even when they beat my bulls 4 seasons ago larry hughes missed 20 games. Since Caron Butler was aquired- the big 3 have not been healthy the entire season. If those 3 and their key role players can stay healthy for 82 games then I think your looking at a 50+ win club easily. 

that being said- regardless of what they might be able to do during the regular season, playoff success won't happen until arenas matures. The guy doesn't treat these games with the respect he needs to in order to win them. He is on the court joking around during important moments of the game. 

So... is he being overpayed? It depends how you look at it. 111 million for a guy who can score 28-30 ppg, can help a team win, an all-star, and a player people will pay to see? Then no. I think time will tell. If this team doesn't get past the first and I would say even second round soon then I think he got overpaid. There is to much money invested in this roster for this team not to do something big soon. Gilbert needs to mature as a a player and it's getting to the point where I am wondering if that will ever happen. He talks so much trash and doesn't always back it up. I think he should leave the trash talking on the court and keep his mouth shut off it.


----------



## Azyiu

You are completely right about Arenas and his maturity. He ain't GP in his prime, so he'd better stop moving his mouth until he wins some big games. Seriously though, I think he is a star player and all, but if I were the Wiz owner; I don't think I would offer him anything more than $80 - 85M for 5 years, that's that. I sincerely thought the Wiz played their best ball in 3 years when Arenas was out for 65 games or so this past season. 

I heard Corey Maggette is close to signing with the Spurs. That would be an interesting addition to the Spurs, as they badly needed another scorer along with Manu. His defense though is questionable. That said, with the Cs looking at possibly losing Posey to free agency, and PJ Brown retiring for real; why don't they offer CM the same thing the Spurs are offering? Until he is signed everything is possible, and I still think CM fits better with the Magic though. The Magic NEEDS a good scoring 2 so badly!!!


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> You are completely right about Arenas and his maturity. He ain't GP in his prime, so he'd better stop moving his mouth until he wins some big games. Seriously though, I think he is a star player and all, but if I were the Wiz owner; I don't think I would offer him anything more than $80 - 85M for 5 years, that's that. I sincerely thought the Wiz played their best ball in 3 years when Arenas was out for 65 games or so this past season.
> 
> I heard Corey Maggette is close to signing with the Spurs. That would be an interesting addition to the Spurs, as they badly needed another scorer along with Manu. His defense though is questionable. That said, with the Cs looking at possibly losing Posey to free agency, and PJ Brown retiring for real; why don't they offer CM the same thing the Spurs are offering? Until he is signed everything is possible, and I still think CM fits better with the Magic though. The Magic NEEDS a good scoring 2 so badly!!!



An offer like that to Arenas would mean losing him for sure. I understand where you are coming from with that offer, but you have to understand if the Wizards didn't overpay him then someone else would. (i.e clippers, warriors). You have to keep in mind, yes they played good basketball without Arenas this season. But dude, they were still only playing .500 ball. That is nothing great. Obviously they can win and make the playoffs without gilbert, but where can they go from there? Nowhere. They are better with gilbert. 

I would have signed and traded him personally. Perhaps to LA for Brand or Golden State for Davis. But obviously that is just me. I like the idea of Davis and Brand playing together but unless they get even more help I don't see them being anything more than a 7th or 8th seed in the great western conference. 

I think what maggette is doing is trying to sign a one-year deal for the full mid-level exception (5.8 mil or something like that) and go to a team where he feels he can win a championship now. Then after this season when more teams will have cap space he will bolt and sign a long-term big deal contract. It's smart on his part because even if he sacrifices numbers he is good enough to land a big deal next season. 

I have heard that the celtics did offer him the same amount the spurs offered. I think he feels the spurs have a better shot. I somewhat agree. I think if the celtics do lose Posey that will be a big big blow. I hate posey, hate him. He is a douchebag and I hate the bullshit he pulls on the court. He is a filthy and dirty player. But he is that guy you want on your team because he makes big shots and does all those dirty things that push the team over the top. 

I like him with the magic too, but they are still a little ways away before they can talk championships. I'm not sure what their cap situation is either. I imagine they can't offer that much seeing who they have under contract. If I'm CM and looking to sign a one-year full mid level exception with the hopes of winning a ring now- I am signing with either the celtics or spurs. Those two teams have a great chance with his services to win a championship next season.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> An offer like that to Arenas would mean losing him for sure. I understand where you are coming from with that offer, but you have to understand if the Wizards didn't overpay him then someone else would. (i.e clippers, warriors). You have to keep in mind, yes they played good basketball without Arenas this season. But dude, they were still only playing .500 ball. That is nothing great. Obviously they can win and make the playoffs without gilbert, but where can they go from there? Nowhere. They are better with gilbert.



Sure, the Wiz would certainly lose GA with my kind of offer. That is also another reason why I suggested (months ago) a sign-and-trade with the Clippers. In that proposal, IIRC, I have GA going to the Clippers for Kaman + Maggatte (assuming he accepts a sign-&-trade to the Wiz) and one other guy who I can't remember now... the Wiz are weak up front, and that proposed trade would address that problem, while the Clippers get a legit star.





GH0STrider said:


> I would have signed and traded him personally. Perhaps to LA for Brand or Golden State for Davis. But obviously that is just me. I like the idea of Davis and Brand playing together but unless they get even more help I don't see them being anything more than a 7th or 8th seed in the great western conference.



Oh, I am with you, man. I love the Brand / Davis Clippers, hell, I might even root for them here and there.  Cat Mobley is a good enough 2 and Kaman is close to a legit all-star at the 5. They now need to figure out who should start at the 3. Tim Thomas? Come on...  But you are right, the Clippers should be competitive, but they won't be any better than a #7 seed. The west is simply too tough. If you happen to have a bad week or lose 4 out of 5 games, geez, you will be in trouble. 





GH0STrider said:


> I think what maggette is doing is trying to sign a one-year deal for the full mid-level exception (5.8 mil or something like that) and go to a team where he feels he can win a championship now. Then after this season when more teams will have cap space he will bolt and sign a long-term big deal contract. It's smart on his part because even if he sacrifices numbers he is good enough to land a big deal next season.
> 
> I have heard that the celtics did offer him the same amount the spurs offered. I think he feels the spurs have a better shot. I somewhat agree. I think if the celtics do lose Posey that will be a big big blow. I hate posey, hate him. He is a douchebag and I hate the bullshit he pulls on the court. He is a filthy and dirty player. But he is that guy you want on your team because he makes big shots and does all those dirty things that push the team over the top.
> 
> I like him with the magic too, but they are still a little ways away before they can talk championships. I'm not sure what their cap situation is either. I imagine they can't offer that much seeing who they have under contract. If I'm CM and looking to sign a one-year full mid level exception with the hopes of winning a ring now- I am signing with either the celtics or spurs. Those two teams have a great chance with his services to win a championship next season.



Yeah, what CM is doing now is the smart but very risky route. I don't blame him for picking and choosing. Just keep in mind if he only signs a one-year deal and if somehow gets hurt during the next season; he could lose all the cash he would make otherwise. Good luck to him. 

The Magic can offer pretty much the same money both the Spurs and Celtics can offer. So it is up to him to choose between a chance to play a championship contender, or an up tempo style that could lead him to some career numbers.

Last but not least, the Lakers COULD also offer Maggette the full mid-level exception too. Problem with that is, the Lakers will have to forget about resigning both Sasha Vujucci and Tariaf. Will it worth it? Err... no.


----------



## GH0STrider

How about Elton Brand burning the clipps and Baron Davis for Phili? Fuck- the east is getting tougher. I hope my bulls can get it together. 

I see the clips just got camby from denver. I guess between davis' scoring and camby's shot blocking and rebounds they make up for elton's departure and then some. They still have Kamen for post scoring too.


----------



## Azyiu

Was about to PM you and see if you are still alive, dude. 


Speaking of Brand, I was a bit mad at him and especially David Falk at first; but now I think it was the Clippers' management that blew it. I mean, if a player like even Gilbert Arenas is offered something over a $100M for 6 years, how could you offer anything less than $90M to someone as good and as dedicated as Brand? Good for Philly and I am glad to also see the east is getting tougher as well.


Meanwhile, there are rumors about Artest wanting to be traded to the Lakers and all. And I've been praying everyday that this *WON'T* happen!!! Artest is a punk and we do not want him in LA, period!!! Not especially if we must ship Odom and his expiring deal to Sacto for him, there is just NO WAY!!! I know both Odom and Gasol choked in the Finals, but he has been a very important player for us; and I actually think both he and Pau should be better and tougher after spending half a year together, and now going into training camp together. All in all, Artest is NOT what LA want or need right now, and he is a jerk. That guy has run out of excuses, and he should just shut up and play.


Speaking of Odom and his expiring deal... hmm... what *IF* the Mavs, a team with no cap room whatsoever, start off the season terribly, I think they might have to at least consider sending Dirk to LA for Odom. Ha! Can you imagine with a healthy Bynum playing the 5, Gasol + Dirk + Kobe and Fisher in the starting lineup for LA? Well... me either, I can't imagine that lineup either, but hey, it's food for thoughts.


----------



## yellowv

Azyiu said:


> Was about to PM you and see if you are still alive, dude.
> 
> 
> Speaking of Brand, I was a bit mad at him and especially David Falk at first; but now I think it was the Clippers' management that blew it. I mean, if a player like even Gilbert Arenas is offered something over a $100M for 6 years, how could you offer anything less than $90M to someone as good and as dedicated as Brand? Good for Philly and I am glad to also see the east is getting tougher as well.
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, there are rumors about Artest wanting to be traded to the Lakers and all. And I've been praying everyday that this *WON'T* happen!!! Artest is a punk and we do not want him in LA, period!!! Not especially if we must ship Odom and his expiring deal to Sacto for him, there is just NO WAY!!! I know both Odom and Gasol choked in the Finals, but he has been a very important player for us; and I actually think both he and Pau should be better and tougher after spending half a year together, and now going into training camp together. All in all, Artest is NOT what LA want or need right now, and he is a jerk. That guy has run out of excuses, and he should just shut up and play.
> 
> 
> Speaking of Odom and his expiring deal... hmm... what *IF* the Mavs, a team with no cap room whatsoever, start off the season terribly, I think they might have to at least consider sending Dirk to LA for Odom. Ha! Can you imagine with a healthy Bynum playing the 5, Gasol + Dirk + Kobe and Fisher in the starting lineup for LA? Well... me either, I can't imagine that lineup either, but hey, it's food for thoughts.



Dirk for Odom? What are you smoking? Cuban would want either Kobe or the whole rest of the team for Dirk. The Mavs will be okay next season.


----------



## Azyiu

yellowv said:


> Dirk for Odom? What are you smoking? Cuban would want either Kobe or the whole rest of the team for Dirk. The Mavs will be okay next season.



You obviously didn't read my message carefully enough.


----------



## GH0STrider

I actually just read an article from the chicago tribune that said the lakers are very interested in Kirk Hinrich. I think that would be a good deal for us. Odom would be one of the best power forwards in the east for sure, an all-star even. Hinrich would be in a situation where he could focus on being the playmaker and not worry about scoring as much. Plus a lakers roster with pau gasol, bynum, and kobe would give Kirk a lot of open looks. We could then resign ben gordon and our back court and front court issues would be in a great position for once.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> I actually just read an article from the chicago tribune that said the lakers are very interested in Kirk Hinrich. I think that would be a good deal for us. Odom would be one of the best power forwards in the east for sure, an all-star even. Hinrich would be in a situation where he could focus on being the playmaker and not worry about scoring as much. Plus a lakers roster with pau gasol, bynum, and kobe would give Kirk a lot of open looks. We could then resign ben gordon and our back court and front court issues would be in a great position for once.



Yes, I read that report too. It sure does make basketball sense for both teams, but if I were the Lakers, I wouldn't trade Odom until at least the trading deadline. After all, he is in his final year of his deal, and I am sure more than a few teams would love to have his service or at least his expiring contract. 

On the other hand, the Lakers really need more beef up front, so although this rumored deal makes some sense for both; I just don't see the Lakers doing it unless they are getting a defensive minded big in return.


----------



## GH0STrider

Ron Artest to the Rockets. I love it. T-mac will finally get out of the first round.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> Ron Artest to the Rockets. I love it. T-mac will finally get out of the first round.



No doubt...  he will be in street clothes with a bad back or something. 

Oops, sorry, I couldn't help it.  

In all seriousness, both Yao and T-Mac have the 3rd option they always wanted and needed to win games. The Rockets are in a position to win big this season. T-Mac really does not have any more excuses this time. I wish him all the best... except when they play the Lakers. 

And I am glad Artest is NOT coming to LA...  I don't care what Lakers insiders are saying about Artest, I simply do not want him in purple and gold, period! Win or loss, I am sticking with Pau and Odom for at least this coming season!


----------



## GH0STrider

well it's been over a month since we last posted here. Quite a bit has happened so I guess I'll break the silence. Well, lets see. The two biggest bits of news would be Ron Artest is now a Houston Rocket and Oklahoma City has named it's franchise "Thunder". I hate to see a staple of the league in the Seattle sonics gone. I hope it works itself out and the sonics are back in the NBA soon. It feels weird not having a long lived team such as the sonics gone.


----------



## Azyiu

The Knicks are going to buyout Marbury? Ok, I know they "save" $millions$ in doing that, but why set him free for nothing? Why not sit his a** the entire season? I heard the Heat is going to sign him, and some Heat fans already claimed that he will be a great help and blah blah blah... have fun, he is a cancer in the lockroom. Have a chat with either a T-Wolves, Nets, Suns and Knicks' fan, and you would WISH Rilay won't sign him. Ha!


By the way, just take the frigging money Ben Gordan. There is no market for a 6' shooting guard who doesn't do much else.


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> The Knicks are going to buyout Marbury? Ok, I know they "save" $millions$ in doing that, but why set him free for nothing? Why not sit his a** the entire season? I heard the Heat is going to sign him, and some Heat fans already claimed that he will be a great help and blah blah blah... have fun, he is a cancer in the lockroom. Have a chat with either a T-Wolves, Nets, Suns and Knicks' fan, and you would WISH Rilay won't sign him. Ha!



I've read reports that the heat will pass on both him and tinsley. I also read today that walsh is giving Marbury one more shot with the knicks. He doesn't want to just hand him 20 mil for nothing. Obviously no one will trade for him. He is a player that very well may have played his way out of the league with his actions and piss poor attitude. 



Azyiu said:


> By the way, just take the frigging money Ben Gordan. There is no market for a 6' shooting guard who doesn't do much else.



Honestly, I don't want him back. He has exposed himself as a greedy pile of trash. Who gives a shit if you were the team's leading scorer the past two seasons.

A. We didn't even make the playoffs last season, a lot of good you scoring did. 
B. He's not even consistent. He averages 20 by going out and scoring 30 one night and maybe 10 the next night. It would be one thing if He consistently did 20 a night. Ben simply is not dependable. You never know which player is going to show up. 
C. He is a one dimensional player. All he can do is score. He is to small to defend most guards in the league and has horrible ball handeling skills. 

15 mil for that? Pass. We already have larry Hughes on our team. We don't need two overvalued and overpaid guards. 

Speaking of guards- how about Jason Williams retiring? At only 33 and right after signing a new deal with the clippers. Weird to say the least...


----------



## Azyiu

Yeah, I don't think it is wise for the Knicks to buyout Marbury and let him play for a rival or whoever. I say it all along they should keep him and sit his ass for most of the season. They've got nothing to lose by doing that. Tinsley is an idiot, and even Bird admits it might be hard to find him a taker...


You are right, Ben is very inconsistant; but like most NBAers, he thinks he is a much better baller than he really is. Good luck with him, ha! 


I heard J-Will suddenly announced his retirement too, but that press release didn't mention a reason though. By the way, another player you probably don't care much who just announced his retirement is Shareef Abdur-Rahim. Actually, I've always liked Shareef, man. He is a good baller and he was a very consistant scorer back in his Vancouver days. Sadly that team (even with Bibby as PG) never developed to their potential and all... it is kind of sad to see Shareef go...


----------



## GH0STrider

Well great, Ben Gordon finally accepts the qualifying offer of 6.4 mill and will become an unrestricted free agent after this season. I don't get this guy. The bulls offered him 5 years and 58 million. NO other team in the NBA signed him to an offer sheet. 29 other teams obviously agree with the bulls that he isn't worth 58 mil over 5 years. No other team offered a sign and trade. No european league team offered anything more than 5 mil. I'm so pissed he is back. All that guy wants to do is play for stats so he he can try to score a big contract next season elsewhere. This is Paxon's fault too. Like he doesn't know what this guy is going to come in here and do all season. He's a greedy, stat whoring, overvalued pain in the ass. This guy is turning into a stephon marbury type of cancer.


----------



## GH0STrider

The NBA season is Here!!!! Bulls 1-0. Eat it Skiles.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> The NBA season is Here!!!! Bulls 1-0. Eat it Skiles.



Oh, come on, Mr.Blackcock, you knew it was the players who screwed it up last season. 

Man, either the Lakers are really this good, or the Blazers just ain't ready for the opener. Either way, we do have an "easy" Nov and part of Dec., hopefully we could gain as much ground as we can early on... our March and April is *HELL*!!!


----------



## GH0STrider

I think it was a combo. I think the players let stupid things like trade rumors and money get in their heads. I think skiles was to stuborn to let some of these guys just play their game. The lakers are pounding the clippers too, they are looking pretty tight.


----------



## kung_fu

Raps 1-0. Didn't get a chance to watch the game (studying for midterms), but it seems O'neal is working out okay so long as he stays healthy. I'll have to watch them play on Friday. I'm currently living in Thunder Bay for school, but i've made plans to check out a game with my family when i go home for the holidays. I hope Bargniani shows plays to a higher standard this season.

A few surprises when i checked out the morning sports news:

- Greg oden injured (not sure how long)
- Davis on the Clippers  (totally forgot about this, i guess I haven't been paying much attention to NBA off-season)
- Artest on the Rockets (knew he was on the move, forgot where he ended up). Seems to be working out.

From the Blazer's site:

MRI and CAT Scan Confirms Oden Foot Sprain 
A Magnetic Resonance Imaging (MRI) and Computerized Axial Tomography (CAT) Scan today confirmed Portland Trail Blazers center Greg Oden has a mid-lateral right foot sprain. 

The MRI revealed a couple of avulsions that are not believed serious and do not require surgery. 

Oden is expected to be out 2-4 weeks. 

The injury occurred during the first quarter of Portland&#8217;s Tuesday night game at the Los Angeles Lakers.


----------



## GH0STrider

no offense dude, but the main guys in here are hardcore nba fans. We don't need a newsfeed. Just trying to save you time. Second, Oden's injury really is no suprise. He pretty much has sam bowie written all over him. 

As far as your assesment on davis, artest and o'neal- we are one game in. That doesn't qualify as "seem to be working out". Give it 40 games then let's see who is working out where.


----------



## zimbloth

GH0STrider said:


> no offense dude, but the main guys in here are hardcore nba fans. We don't need a newsfeed. Just trying to save you time. Second, Oden's injury really is no suprise. He pretty much has sam bowie written all over him.
> 
> As far as your assesment on davis, artest and o'neal- we are one game in. That doesn't qualify as "seem to be working out". Give it 40 games then let's see who is working out where.




I'm not trying to sound like a smartass, but from the first time I saw Greg Oden play in a preseason game last year vs the Celtics I knew he was a bust. I saw him get completely dominated both offensively and defensively by Leon Powe, who is about 6 inches shorter and a late 2nd round pick. He just looked slow, clumsy, old, and untalented. 

I think if he ever stays healthy he could be DECENT, but never anything worthy of a lottery pick. I think his cieling is pretty much Theo Ratliff or Jeff Foster. Thank GOD the Celts lost out in the lottery that year.


----------



## kung_fu

GH0STrider said:


> no offense dude, but the main guys in here are hardcore nba fans. We don't need a newsfeed. Just trying to save you time. Second, Oden's injury really is no suprise. He pretty much has sam bowie written all over him.



True, but the newsfeed wasn't for you, it was for me . I just decided to look into the injury. Copy-paste isn't that hard, plus i'd hardly consider my time that valuable. I was on the site, so why not? 



GH0STrider said:


> As far as your assesment on davis, artest and o'neal- we are one game in. That doesn't qualify as "seem to be working out". Give it 40 games then let's see who is working out where.



 I'm not so naive as to think any of these players/situations will play out exactly the same way all season. "Seem to be working" out was sort of a time saver, i guess i might have been more correct had i said "worked out last night".

Just to clarify the Davis bit wasn't an assessment of his performance. The laughter "" was at myself for stupidly forgetting something as big as Davis going to a new city. It wasn't an LOL U SUCK thing, i'm not like that. I brought up artest for pretty much the same reason, i totally forgot where he ended up.


----------



## GH0STrider

zimbloth said:


> I'm not trying to sound like a smartass, but from the first time I saw Greg Oden play in a preseason game last year vs the Celtics I knew he was a bust. I saw him get completely dominated both offensively and defensively by Leon Powe, who is about 6 inches shorter and a late 2nd round pick. He just looked slow, clumsy, old, and untalented.
> 
> I think if he ever stays healthy he could be DECENT, but never anything worthy of a lottery pick. I think his cieling is pretty much Theo Ratliff or Jeff Foster. Thank GOD the Celts lost out in the lottery that year.



I don't know. You never know what he might develop into after a healthy year in the NBA. Look how soft and bad Yao was his first year. Oden has the body and skills I think to be great in this league, but it may never be seen if this guy can't stay healthy and progress.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> I don't know. You never know what he might develop into after a healthy year in the NBA. Look how soft and bad Yao was his first year. Oden has the body and skills I think to be great in this league, but it may never be seen if this guy can't stay healthy and progress.



As far as skillz and size are concerned, Andrew Bynum looked as good as Kwame Brown in his first couple seasons in LA. Almost everyone in LA thought he was going to be a bust at first. Pretty much out of nowhere he developed nicely early last year before he got hurt... so we will see. But Mr. Blackcock is right, if you cannot stay healthy, everything else means nothing.


Speaking of injuries and stuff, are you guys watching the Rockets @ Mavs? I think T-Mac didn't even play in the 4th, and he looked kind of banged up already, geez...


----------



## GH0STrider

Again, It's very very early- but T-mac has looked bad in both Rocket games thus far. Only 16 points in both games and shot pretty poorly. In the game tonight I really noticed how little lift he has right now. He missed some point blank layups/dunks because he couldn't jump. I know he has shoulder and knee injuries right now. He isn't healthy. It's a shame because that team on paper should win in it all. Again it comes down to staying healthy.

Azyiu- Glad to see ya back. I definitly missed our basketball conversations. Kung-fu, Nick stop in more often!


----------



## kung_fu

GH0STrider said:


> Azyiu- Glad to see ya back. I definitly missed our basketball conversations. Kung-fu, Nick stop in more often!



 I'll certainly try. What i lack in bball knowledge i more than make up for in team spirit . Unfortunately, i found out the TV in my room doesn't get any of the channels that carry raptor games, aside from the CBC who get 12 games this season. Looks like I'll be following box scores on the internet this year.


----------



## Azyiu

kung_fu said:


> I'll certainly try. What i lack in bball knowledge i more than make up for in team spirit . Unfortunately, i found out the TV in my room doesn't get any of the channels that carry raptor games, aside from the CBC who get 12 games this season. Looks like I'll be following box scores on the internet this year.



Don't feel bad for not be able to catch enough games, dude, I am in a similar situation here. My cable carrier only shows games on Thursday (TNT), Friday (ESPN) and Saturday (mostly one of those NBA TV games) and nothing at all the rest of the week. Worst yet, when you guys back in the states get those nice doubleheaders, we only get one of those two games.  


I could subscribe to another cable company along with my current one, and this other company carriers NBA TV. So in theory I could get a few more games each week, but there will still be NO doubleheaders!!!  So we will see... it sucks, really sucks to be an NBA fan here in Hong Kong. 


Speaking of your Raptors, I actually like Bosh more and more, especially after the Olympics, man. I mean, he played much much better on both ends than D-Howard in Beijing. I also love how he play such aggressive low post D during the Olympics as well. In the gold medal game, Bosh and Gasol played to a draw (IMO) and he was a big big factor in that win.


----------



## kung_fu

^^^
That blows dude, I recall hearing about your TV situation before. I know GHOST is a bulls guy, do you cheer for a particular team?


----------



## Azyiu

kung_fu said:


> ^^^
> That blows dude, I recall hearing about your TV situation before. I know GHOST is a bulls guy, do you cheer for a particular team?



LA Lakers mainly... other teams I like or pay attention to are the Magic and the Suns.


----------



## GH0STrider

Man I know we are only 3 games in but I am very impressed with Derick Rose. He has played well in all 3 games and already looks like the best player on the team


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> Man I know we are only 3 games in but I am very impressed with Derick Rose. He has played well in all 3 games and already looks like the best player on the team



Yeah, I must say that kid looks solid, but you guys have basically NO inside game, man.  I watched you guys @ Boston the other night, and it was pretty painful to watch to say the least...


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> Yeah, I must say that kid looks solid, but you guys have basically NO inside game, man.  I watched you guys @ Boston the other night, and it was pretty painful to watch to say the least...



Against Boston any team's inside or outside game for that matter looks weak. Boston has the best defensive team I've seen in years, maybe decades. The bulls have some guys like Gooden, Thomas, Noah who can provide some inside offense. Mostly it is a drive and kick/perimeter team. Same as always- They had the chance to draft Lamarcus Aldridge and Beasley to address the low post scoring issue and chose not too. I think taking Thomas over Aldridge was the stupidest most pax has made. But I can't argue drafting Rose, He is definitely a star in the making. I hear Eddy Curry is on the trading block in New York. Maybe the bulls could reacquire him. It shouldn't take to much in a trade...


----------



## GH0STrider

Iverson delt to the pistons, this should be interesting.


----------



## Azyiu

Wow! We are still in week 1 and there is already such a major deal. That's awesome! 


I think this trade makes sense for both teams. The Pistons have gone to the ECF 6 years in a row and only looking worse each time, they needed a change to say the least. Now with this trade, they finally have a go-to guy when the game is tight. Better yet, both Iverson's and Sheed's salary is off their book in the summer. If things don't work out, they could afford to let them BOTH walk and sign someone like Carlos Boozer (if he opts out) or Odom (if he cannot secure a deal with the Lakers). Or even wait one more season and see if they could sign either LeBron (slim) and perhaps Bosh (you never know).


For the Nuggets, IMO, they are suddenly a very balance team in the back court with Billups, JR and Melo at the 3. With they win much more in the west? Maybe not, both I thought they have a better shot now with Billups handling the ball. Both Melo and JR will get their shots wherever they want now, which should help them alot offensively.


----------



## GH0STrider

I think the Nuggets finally get better defensivly too with the deal, it's a shame mcdyess doesn't want to suit up for denver- they would be even better on d with him.


----------



## The Dark Wolf

GH0STrider said:


> Iverson delt to the pistons, this should be interesting.



Ugh.


----------



## Azyiu

Last night game in Portland (vs. Houston) was a pretty good game. Man, three last second shots in OT, and all of them were tough shots, wow! Roy impressed me with his very quick first step + head fake. He did that at least twice in the second half, and twice he fooled Artest (a pretty good on the ball defender himself).


----------



## GH0STrider

yeah portland is on the rise. I'm looking forward to seeing how Iverson works out in Detroit.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> yeah portland is on the rise. I'm looking forward to seeing how Iverson works out in Detroit.



You mean you are looking forward to see AI *practice*?! 


EDIT: The Hawks are 4-0, are you kidding me?  Ok, seriously, I think those guys are starting to gel after last spring's playoffs run, and I thought signing Flip Murray was a good, subtle move that no one talks about.


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> You mean you are looking forward to see AI *practice*?!
> 
> 
> EDIT: The Hawks are 4-0, are you kidding me?  Ok, seriously, I think those guys are starting to gel after last spring's playoffs run, and I thought signing Flip Murray was a good, subtle move that no one talks about.



Maurice Evans was another highly underrated signing. He's a good defensive wing player who can hit the open shot. Also- a good drive and kick player. He's also a good 3 point shooter. The best thing about guys like evans and flip is they are players who are very productive in limited minutes. these guys might only get 20-25 minutes a night but they can still score in double digits and make an impact. Great pickups.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> Maurice Evans was another highly underrated signing. He's a good defensive wing player who can hit the open shot. Also- a good drive and kick player. He's also a good 3 point shooter. The best thing about guys like evans and flip is they are players who are very productive in limited minutes. these guys might only get 20-25 minutes a night but they can still score in double digits and make an impact. Great pickups.



No doubt. I thought the Magic simply made a mistake by letting Evans walk away and kept Bogan instead. Also, I forgot to mention the Hawks actually went 15-15 or something after they got Bibby last Spring, and Hafford was only getting better by each game; so their 4-0 start shouldn't be all that surprising, I guess?


On the other hand, very quietly, the Jazz are 5-0 and that's without D-Will, how about it? 


Hey, Jeff, your Spurs are in trouble, especially after losing Parker tonight for 2 - 4 weeks... ouch!


----------



## Nick

roys shot was impressive but i remember thinking he travelled. caught the ball on his pivot foot then jumped back and then shot the jump shot.

but hey its the NBA you need to take about 5 steps before anyones calling a travel.


----------



## Azyiu

Since no one seems to be bothered to make a new post since earlier this month, I decided to post some of the happenings here since then. Let's discuss or whatever.

- The Knicks traded away Crawford and Z-Bo, and are now in a great position in signing up to two major FAs in the summer of 2010.

- Marbury shows he is a true cancer by refusing to entire a game @ Bucks, when the team have only 7 active players.

- The Sonics... oops, Thunder fired Carlesimo as coach.

- The 1-10 Wizards fired Eddie Jordan as coach.

- The Spurs, after starting the season @ 1-4, are slowing getting back on track and are now @ 6-6. That's without Parker nor Manu. Ain't the Spurs like a cockroach?  You think you step on it and kill it, only to find it claw its way back?


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> Since no one seems to be bothered to make a new post since earlier this month, I decided to post some of the happenings here since then. Let's discuss or whatever.
> 
> - The Knicks traded away Crawford and Z-Bo, and are now in a great position in signing up to two major FAs in the summer of 2010.
> 
> - Marbury shows he is a true cancer by refusing to entire a game @ Bucks, when the team have only 7 active players.
> 
> - The Sonics... oops, Thunder fired Carlesimo as coach.
> 
> - The 1-10 Wizards fired Eddie Jordan as coach.
> 
> - The Spurs, after starting the season @ 1-4, are slowing getting back on track and are now @ 6-6. That's without Parker nor Manu. Ain't the Spurs like a cockroach?  You think you step on it and kill it, only to find it claw its way back?



The randalph trade is being held up due to concern with Mobley's physical.So no players involved in the trade can make their debut with their new team until it is resolved. the trade could still be recinded. 

The knicks need to just bite the bullet and waive marbury. Either way your paying him 20 million for nothing. 

Firing Carlesimo was a stupid move imo. Your not going to find a better coach right now and for an expansion team with nothing but highly talents rookies to start 1-12 isn't really that suprising. It's not like they are going to win more games with an interm coach.... I question the OKH managment. You had a good coach. You gave him very little to work with. The roster is very sad. 

Not suprised by eddie being fired. though I thought that he would be given a little longer to try and right the ship. There is a lot of injuries in washington right now. 

I think once parker and manu get back the spurs will right the ship


----------



## kung_fu

Good News: Sam Mitchell just got tossed.
Obvious News: nobody is surprised
Mixed news : I'm heading home in a few weeks for Christmas and will be checking out a game.... against the nuggets . Lets hope the raps show up to play this time .
Frightening news: With Bosh's contract almost up, the temptation to head elsewhere must be greater than ever


----------



## GH0STrider

I think it was stupid on toronto's part to fire mitchell. They aren't going to find anyone better at this point in the season and I can't recall a team that has ever performed that well under an interm coach. It's pretty much quiting on the season. 

In addition it doesn't look good to put the franchise in the "starting over" state of mind with Bosh just a season away from free agency. I'd say out of the 2003 draft class he is the most likely to bolt as a free agent already.


----------



## kung_fu

Oh, I definately agree. It had to be done, but yeah. When a team dumps their coach at this stage in a season its sort of game over. Also I can't imagine doing well in the playoffs, provided we manage to make them, with the organization in the state its in. I'd hate to see Bosh go, but i could hardly blame him if he did. Rather then wait around for the pieces of the raptor puzzle to fall into place he could easily be the missing piece somewhere else. Sweet talking is definately in order if we want him around.


----------



## Azyiu

I didn't think Mitchell is a good coach, but I thought with an 8-9 record the Raps were doing pretty ok to start the season. Firing him is just Colangelo's excuse of ridding a guy he didn't hire. Then again, Colangelo built the fun, exciting Suns from the ground up years ago, maybe this is just a first step of something big down the road, we will see. 


Speaking of the Suns, it is almost painful to watch them this year. They are no longer fun to watch, period! At times they play like they just met over the weekend at a party or something. I watched them played the Jazz today, but honestly I thought the Jazz looked more impressive! Hell, they played their fourth game in 5 nights, and being on the road and almost got away with a W. What impressed me is beyond their 13-9 record. Don't forget with the kind of injury problems they are dealing with all season, with D-Will, Boozer, Harpering, AK47 all are out or have been out for a while so far. Imagine how dangerous they can be if or when most of those guys are back healthy?


----------



## GH0STrider

Yeah, It's kinda funny. Shaq used to make teams great. But as he ages and declines the team he plays for seems to fall too. Take a look at that the heat the past two seasons. The suns record wasn't great when he was traded last season and they still look pretty ehh... bottomline- there is only 9 teams in the west that can be considered playoff contenders and the suns look like the team that will be left out.


----------



## Azyiu

I think deep down Shaq knows he is no longer his old self, or else he would never have said he is 2 years away from retiring back in the summer. I guess he also misses winning, or being in a real big market and such; as he causally mentioned he wouldn't mind going back to LA when his current deal is up, if he decides to keep playing.


The Suns' problem is not just on Shaq. It is just hard to keep running and gunning when all but one of your starter is over 33. And D'Antoni was so stubborn that, he thought you only need 6 regular guys. Plus, for some reasons he never believed in rookies or developing new players. Keep in mind he pretty much traded away all of Suns' recent draft picks since he was named coach and GM back in 2005. For a group of guys who never used to play D, it is next to impossible for them to start learning and doing it on the fly.


You are right, about 9 teams out west are good enough to make the playoffs, but I see both the Mavs and Suns could be fighting for the final spot. Sure, the Mavs recently ran off 8-1, but IMO the only meaningful win was against the Rockets. They barely beat the Pacers, the Clippers and the Hawks during that time... ok ok, the Hawks are legit this year! Still, I think it will be the Mavs and Suns fighting for the rights to get swept by the Lakers in the first round. 


The Jazz are hard to read at this point. If they are healthy, they are fully capable of winning the NW division, meaning they could get either the #2 or #3 seed. If their healthy problems continue, they could fall all the way to #6 or 7. We will have to wait and see.


----------



## GH0STrider

The Jazz need to stay healthy for a once before I can judge them. I will say this, healthy or not, the nuggets will challenge. I'm pretty impressed by the nuggets. That is a team I picked to really decline and miss the playoffs this season after all their ridiculous off-season moves. But trading A.I for Billups has really turned that team around. It goes to show you how much more effective a team player can be over someone who just wants to be the show. Just take a look at how shitty detroit has beens since getting A.I. Their record with iverson is actually below .500. It looks like Melo has finally learned to play both ends of the court somewhat. J.R smith looks good off the bench. Nene has been great. K-mart looks like the nets version of himself. Birdman is playing good ball and providing good energy. Denver is my pick to upset someone in the west come playoff time.


----------



## Azyiu

^ you are right about the Nuggets. I thought they were going nowhere before the trade too, and now they look pretty solid. On the other hand, the Pistons are laughable as of right now. I think they went 7-9 since they've gotten AI? Man, I can't recall a Pistons team going sub .500 since Grant Hill was still a Piston...


Oh, and what a night it was last night (10th Dec). So many great games on the same night! The Magic came from behind to beat the Blazers at the end. The double OT game between the Spurs and the Mavs. Shaq scored 35 pts and the Suns finally won a game or something.  Oh yeah, and I knew you were going to say it, so I might as well say it myself... the Lakers didn't pay enough attention last night and got beat by the Kings. Yeah, that was a bad loss... 


Oh, Mike James was traded to the Wiz for Daniels in a three-team deal earlier today. The Wiz are dying for someone who can score, period! Good luck... what about them Sonics... oops, Thunder? They are on pace to win a total of 8 games this season!!! Let's see if they make history the first year in OKC.


----------



## GH0STrider

Your Suns shook it up today as well with a big trade. Diaw and Raja Bell to the bobcats for Jason Richardson. there were some scrubs in the deal as well. I think this trade would have helped the d'antonio led suns because they were all about offense. But, I think the terry porter led suns that is suppossed to be improving defensivly just took a step back by trading two of their best defenders. I guess it makes them better offensivly anyway but I question if they will be able to stop anyone now.


----------



## Azyiu

This latest Suns / Bobcats trade is a do nothing trade for the Suns at best, but likely it could means the end of the Suns' winning way and team chemistry. 


For starters, although he is half a step slower now, but giving up Bell means they don't even have half a decent one-on-one defender on the team. And they do not exactly stopping people as it is before the trade! Second, Amare already bitches about not getting enough shots as it is, how do you expect he is going to feel when Richardson averages almost 16 shots a game? And I haven't even mentioned how they are going to share the ball.


Well, one good thing about this trade is that, they rid themselves of Boris. Trust me, Boris has to go and Suns fans I know just do not like his game anymore. I know it is unfair in some ways, but the size of his contract does not equal to his production at all; it was just a matter of _when_ he would be gone.


In the end, as of right now, I do not like this trade. This trade still does not solve the Suns' biggest need in finding a good enough backup for Nash. Yeah, Nash is still going to have to play 35 plus mins a game, nice work, Kerr!


----------



## GH0STrider

eh... Richardson isn't the defender Bell is but he does play defense and makes the sun much harder to guard. they definitly improve offensivly. Plus since it was a 3 for 2 trade it leaves the suns with an open roster spot that they must fill. Kerr has already publicly stated it will be used to find a back up point guard for nash. Damon Stoudamire's name is being bounced around.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> Damon Stoudamire's name is being bounced around.



The mighty mouse? Oh, come, first he is not even with any team right now, second, he didn't even fit in with the Spurs last year. I just don't see how he could suddenly come back and play good enough as Nash's backup. I think the Suns' problem is not just on their backup PG, or the lack of it. It is their bench... it is simply just weak! The talent level drops off alot once you get pass their starters. Thanks D'Antoni for giving away all of their draft picks and not developing for any rookies thru the years.


Slightly off topic. We have this Nets @ Bulls tomorrow morning (Sunday 9:30am)... should I sleep in or should I wake up early on a Sunday for those teams?


----------



## GH0STrider

Hey hey... my bulls are getting it together. They need to improve their defense and they should make some noise. Derrick Rose is a lock for rookie of the year. The team is scoring a lot and have been fun to watch. I'm blown away by how good devin harris and vince carter have been this year. Carter looks like the raptors version of himself and harris is showing that the nets got the better end of the jason kidd deal. 

anyhow... bulls win!


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> I'm blown away by how good devin harris and vince carter have been this year. Carter looks like the raptors version of himself and harris is showing that the nets got the better end of the jason kidd deal.
> 
> anyhow... bulls win!



You are right. D-Harris looked good in that game. I mean, he even blew by Rose on more than a few occassions. Did you see how Harris charging for a lay-in (can't remember if it was in the first half or second), then changed hand in mid-air; finally using his left hand? That play was awesome!  I think Rose played well too, but he gambles a touch too much. He seemed to force a couple of hard passes that ended up getting stolen. 


I thought Carter is dead after his 0-13 performance the night before.  I have to say I am impressed by his aggressiveness in this game. That reminds me why I used to like him alot!


Yeah, your Bulls won, but I thought it was the Nets' bench that blew the game. They blew two leads once each in each half, and they couldn't even get a damn rebound when they were on the floor. That was the main reason the Nets lose the game. Still, congrats for the win!


Hey, I heard the Grizzlies have just signed Darius Miles. Ha! I think the Blazers management is pissed about it.  I bet they are hoping he won't last 5 games... before that, he must serve a 10-game suspension. We will see what's next.


By the way, the Cheeks' firing is slightly surprising to me, especially when he just got yet another contract extension in the summer. I know with or without Brand, their production has been worse than last season; still it is a bit surprising to me.


----------



## GH0STrider

Rose is a rookie, he's going to make mistakes.

Yes, carter looked good.

If the nets bench lost the game then the bulls bench won the game. Tyrus thomas, Noah, and Larry Hughes played very well. 

Miles will most likely make the blazers caugh up that 9 million. Which I find very funny for some reason.

I hear that eddie jordon might step in as the new 76ers coach possibly before this season is over.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> Rose is a rookie, he's going to make mistakes.
> 
> Yes, carter looked good.
> 
> If the nets bench lost the game then the bulls bench won the game. Tyrus thomas, Noah, and Larry Hughes played very well.



Exactly. I didn't know Thomas and Noah could play like they did!  Imagine if these suckers keep playing team ball like that night in and night out?


----------



## GH0STrider

Yeah, wouldn't that be nice? Thomas shows potential flashes like this probably once every ten games. He is just lazy and doesn't care. he's another eddy curry/ tyson chandler type. Just happy to be in the league, live the lifestyle, and make the millions of dollars they aren't worth. It's going to take being traded or actually cut and out of the league for this kid to get it. If he gave 100 percent everynight he could be an all star. Noah has more passion but is out of shape right now. I think he could be a solid 10 and 10 plus 2 blocks kinda guy one day.


----------



## Azyiu

Terrible! The Lakers simply played a terrible game @ Miami tonight! How could you not give the ball down low against the Heat, especially in the second half? How could you miss so many FTs? And how could you commited so many TOs? Then again, I don't blame them too much, as tonight was the first of 4 games in 5 nights, and all are road games. You probably don't want to spend too much energy... still... the missed FTs are what bugged me the most.


By the way, I got 2K9 for the PS3 at last!!! I love the practice mode for this year. Finally you can now practice plays (as in all 5 guys are on the floor)!!! I spent literally 15 mins working on one play yesterday, and tried to develop different variations out of it. It was almost cooler than actually playing a real game, ha!


----------



## GH0STrider

Gh0STrider hangs his head in shame because he still does not own a ps3 and has only experienced 2k9 for ps2...


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> Gh0STrider hangs his head in shame because he still does not own a ps3 and has only experienced 2k9 for ps2...



Nah, it's cool, dude. PS3s ain't exactly cheap, per se, I understand, man. Maybe soon enough you will save up enough for one, huh? 


Hey, I heard that the OKC Thunder is *NOT* in the PS2 version?! What?!  It doesn't matter either way, they should have desolved that team in the first place. 


Man, the Lakers lost two in a row all of a sudden (not a real surprise to me anyway). Maybe I should try to stop watching them live on tv, ha!  It feels like 2 out of 3 times I watch them play they would go on and lose!  All in all, I think Phil didn't want to show too much in an otherwise "meaningless" regular season game, but the Lakers seemed unable to even slow down Nelson. He is by no mean one of the quickest PGs, but he is definitely too quick for Fisher. Odom played like a girly man tonight, and Gasol played soft, that's all.


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> Nah, it's cool, dude. PS3s ain't exactly cheap, per se, I understand, man. Maybe soon enough you will save up enough for one, huh?
> 
> 
> Hey, I heard that the OKC Thunder is *NOT* in the PS2 version?! What?!  It doesn't matter either way, they should have desolved that team in the first place.
> 
> 
> Man, the Lakers lost two in a row all of a sudden (not a real surprise to me anyway). Maybe I should try to stop watching them live on tv, ha!  It feels like 2 out of 3 times I watch them play they would go on and lose!  All in all, I think Phil didn't want to show too much in an otherwise "meaningless" regular season game, but the Lakers seemed unable to even slow down Nelson. He is by no mean one of the quickest PGs, but he is definitely too quick for Fisher. Odom played like a girly man tonight, and Gasol played soft, that's all.




Yeah, it's lame . OKC is not in the game. Actually, the Sonics are still in the game which is even lamer. The lakers did lose to playoff teams at least. They should have beaten Miami but Orlando is a team that should be able to beat them and vise versa. Fisher is getting old, Farmar is going to have to get ready to step into his shoes soon. Odom has no excuse for his girly play and gasol... well let's face it- the one knock on Gasol is that he is soft. That is the big reason the celtics had their way with the lakers last year in the finals. I still say to this day if Bynum was healthy that would have been a more competitive series. Not saying the outcome wouldn't have been the same but at least bynum would have provided some tough inside presence.


----------



## Azyiu

I was unlucky enough to have watched both the Lakers @ Miami and Orlando games... and saw first hand how lex on D they can be, and how undecisive Odom can get, and just how soft Pau could get sometimes; and don't forget Byrum is still making alot of minor mistakes that get him in foul troubles. I won't say much until after the Celtics game.


Hey, Blackcock, sorry to hear the lame 2K9 for the PS2, dude. It sucks!!! They don't even have the OKC Thunder is pretty unacceptable!!! IMHO, they can get the rosters wrong or not updated; but they MUST have all the right teams!!!


----------



## GH0STrider

I really disagree with bringing odom off the bench. His numbers are down, his minutes are down and he simply is not as effective as he could and should be. I don't see how starting Vlade or Ariza is helping. Those guys can do what they are doing off the bench and I think they would be more effective since neither has shown great improvment in their new roles. Odom should be playing 30-35 minutes a night easily and should be a double double guy. I think because the lakers are off to such a hot start this is overlooked but as scary as it sounds I think they could be better. Bynum is still making stupid mistakes, Pau is soft, Odom is uncomfortable in a backup role and I don't blame him. He is to young and to talented to be taking a back seat the way he is right now. I could see this being accetable if he was say 34 and diminishing talent wise but this guy is still in his prime. Phil what are you smoking?


----------



## Azyiu

I actually think otherwise. I really think it should be a win-win situation with Odom coming off the bench. I mean, as deep as the Lakers bench might appear to be, I don't think anyone of the bench guy can really lead the second unit. Besides, you cannot over play Kobe in the regular season; and one of the better way in saving him some minutes would be having Odom coming off the bench. 


In a perfect situation, Odom could still play 30 mins a game and be out there at the end of a game, so on and so forth. The way I see it over the last two games was that, he actually felt too comfortable coming off the bench instead. Sometimes it looks like he forgot why he is out there with the second unit to begin with. When he is out there, he is expected to make decisions and all; but I don't think he is doing such a good job right now. I understand Odom is not exactly a low post kind of guy, but he ain't supposed to be camping near the 3-pt line either. He needs to be moving around, setting screens with his size and all for everyone else.


Pau's problem is that he is playing too much like Yao on the offensive ends. they are both very talented and skilled, yet neither one of them is aggressive by nature, and there is nothing you can do about it.


With Odom coming off the bench, the one bigger surprise to me (a good one, might I add) is Radmanovic's performance. I used to think he is not mobile enough, and he didn't play any D at all. To my surprises, he has been working hard on both ends of the floor; and he even made a few key steals in that Orlando game! I think he has been running much better than he ever had, which is something we definitely needed. 


All in all, the Celtics game would be a good measuring stick to check how we are doing thus far. Oh, and did you realize, even with only 2 losses in the season, the Celts are only 2 games ahead of the Cavs?


----------



## GH0STrider

He should be at least, at the very least a 15 and 10 guy. Looking at his season averages of 8ppg and 6 boards I am pretty disappointed. I think phil is really not using him to his full potential. Vlade is playing good as a laker, it is important to point out that when the lakers signed him they were expecting to get the player they say when he was in seattle and later with the clippers. He looks good now, but that is what he should have been a few season ago when he was brought in. So I am not to impressed by what i am seeing now. He should have always been this good. Ariza and him need to lead the bench. There is enought talent on the bench easily to allow odom to move to the starting 5, where he belongs. 

The lakers really took care of the celitcs. I was pretty impressed. Now with the C's losing 2 in a row the cavs should gain some ground. I think to many people are overlooking how good and dangerous the cavs are this season. they are my dark horse pick to win it all this year. It could happen.


----------



## Azyiu

I think the Cs really miss Posey but they would not admit it. 


Case in point, when the Cs were going with most of their bench guys; the Lakers really didn't need to worry too much about their wing guys at all; and they only need to focus their D solely on Allen. Last year when they had Posey, teams must at least assign one defender on Posey at the corner; and that alone left just enough room for both Pierce or Allen to do their things with other bench guys. This year, not so much. 


Also, going back to that Christmas game, I was really curious about Rivers' rotation at the start of the 4th. *WHY* in the hell did he put Allen out there with 4 subs instead of Pierce with those guys? The Lakers burned them on the offensive ends during the start of the 4th until both KG and Pierce returned. Also, Allen spent so much energy chasing Kobe on D (and he is not even half as good as Pierce as an one-on-one defender), he simply looked tired to me by the end of the game. His two open looks near the end looked flat to me, and those ain't Allen type of shots at all. So I think we got kind of lucky in that sense.


The Cs can still win the rebounding battle against most teams, but not having Posey to open up the floor will cost them in a long run! So you are right, I too think the Cavs could surprise some people in the playoffs. 


About Radmanovic, he has always been a decent shooter; but he never put his mind on playing D at all. You know how Phil is, he wants energy and D out of everyone; and seriously, Radman just didn't play with neither for the longest time as a Laker until recently. In fact, I felt so disappointed at him last year, I wished the Lakers would've traded him away! It is no joke, man, last year I liked Kwame Brown more than I cared for Radman! This is also the reason why suddenly Walton is even starting. His effort, energy level is just better than some guys on the bench.


I knew the Magic are pretty good, but with those W's they piled recently; maybe they are for real. And do not under-estimate the Spurs, but you can forget about the Suns!


----------



## 777timesgod

Azyiu said:


> I think the Cs really miss Posey but they would not admit it.
> 
> I knew the Magic are pretty good, but with those W's they piled recently; maybe they are for real. And do not under-estimate the Spurs, but you can forget about the Suns!



Why hwould they admit it. Better of living in denial.

The magics still got some proving to do for me but i agree they may be on to something this year.


----------



## Azyiu

777timesgod said:


> The magics still got some proving to do for me but i agree they may be on to something this year.



Yeah, the Celtics and Cavs look like finished products out east, but the Magic are still maybe one inside enforcer away. And most of their players are still not really playoffs tested. D-Howard and Nelson alone can't cut it... yes, I know I didn't mention Lewis, but what's there to talk about? 


By the way, there are a total of 15 games on January 2nd, 2009. Of which, some of the more interesting match ups include but not limited to:

Heat @ Magic

Bulls @ Cavs

Hawks @ Nets

Hornets @ Blazers

Jazz @ Lakers


...guess what? My frigging cable carrier will carry none of the above, and somehow they think it is a good idea to show *Kings @ Pistons*! Right, I know I WON'T be getting up early for that one!


----------



## GH0STrider

Yeah- the Kings suck something awful. And Iverson has ruined Detroit.


----------



## Azyiu

Yeah, Game of the Week my a**!!! I didn't even bother to watch much of that Kings @ Pistons game. I watched the entire 2nd and the beginning of the 3rd, and I already knew who was going to win that meaningless game...


On the other hand, we got Rockets @ Hawks this morning (Sat night your time), and it turned out to be pretty decent. I watched only the second half, but it was worth my time. As good as the Hawks' backcourt might be, they desperately need a rebounding big up front. They got killed in that dept, and they were lucky to get a W out of it.


----------



## GH0STrider

Al Hortford (spelling?) is a solid rebounder at over 10 a game. I think Josh Smith could really pick it up in that department. But I agree- having another big guy in their to help out can never hurt.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> Al Hortford (spelling?) is a solid rebounder at over 10 a game. I think Josh Smith could really pick it up in that department. But I agree- having another big guy in their to help out can never hurt.



True, Horford (finally got his name spelled right! ) is a solid rebounder, but like I said, he is about their only consistant rebounder.  The interesting thing is Josh Smith should be good enough to help out in that area, but he spends quite a lot of time in the perimeter (at least in those couple games I've watched this year); and that won't help, you know? Again, I think the Hawks are pretty exciting to watch, but like all other "exciting" teams, they either won't go far in the playoffs or management will find it is necessary not to re-sign certain guys after the season or something.


How about them Knicks?!


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> True, Horford (finally got his name spelled right! ) is a solid rebounder, but like I said, he is about their only consistant rebounder.  The interesting thing is Josh Smith should be good enough to help out in that area, but he spends quite a lot of time in the perimeter (at least in those couple games I've watched this year); and that won't help, you know? Again, I think the Hawks are pretty exciting to watch, but like all other "exciting" teams, they either won't go far in the playoffs or management will find it is necessary not to re-sign certain guys after the season or something.
> 
> 
> How about them Knicks?!



Yeah, smith's numbers seem a bit off so far this year. I know he was hurt but still. 

Yeah the celtics are starting to show they are human. Loses to the warriors and knicks. ouch...Guess you guys can forget about breaking my bulls' 72 win record...


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> Yeah the celtics are starting to show they are human. Loses to the warriors and knicks. ouch...Guess you guys can forget about breaking my bulls' 72 win record...




For one thing, I think whether you are trying to beat the 95-96 Bulls' 72-10 record means nothing unless you also win it all. And what a season that was for the Bulls... 


Seriously, as a Lakers fan I really can care less about the Cs' record, but I honestly think KG and his playing attitude could be the "reason" behind their recent "slump", if you will. For the record, I _*LOVE*_ KG, even though he is now playing for the team I hate the most! 


Having said that, IMHO, it is cool to see KG being so intense at all time and it only motivates everyone around him. There is no argument about that! However, an NBA season is very long, sort of like a marathon. I know KG himself could probably keep that attitude and intensity all year, but seriously now, how many players can do the same all year? Besides, you need to pace yourself in a marathon, instead of handling it like a 100M race. I bet his style, while it is good for the team's overall performance and unity, it must be draining for some on the team mentally and/or physcially. That won't cut it, dude. You really don't want to drain yourself so soon so early. Come on, now, KG, please, please pace yourself, save some energy for the playoffs... we (the Lakers) really want to meet and beat y'all in the Finals again!!!  Please don't disappoint us, thanks! 


By the way, I really *LOVE* watching those Celtics screaming and yelling at each other on the floor over a defesive mistake!!! Way to go, team!!!


----------



## Azyiu

err... Houston... I think we have a problem... 


Thanks to Yao and the Rockets, suddenly Friday's interesting match up of the Cetlics @ Cavs is going to be much more exciting!


----------



## GH0STrider

This Darius Miles situation is getting hilarious. I don't know who the Blazers think they are threatening to sue anyone who signs him. They have no right messing with this guy's career. He has a right to play and I can't wait till he plays two more games and that 18 million left on his salary goes back on portland's tab. He was signed to a 10-day contract today so it looks like it might happen soon. I understand the NBA players union has filed a grevance against portland on Mile's behalf.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> This Darius Miles situation is getting hilarious. I don't know who the Blazers think they are threatening to sue anyone who signs him. They have no right messing with this guy's career. He has a right to play and I can't wait till he plays two more games and that 18 million left on his salary goes back on portland's tab. He was signed to a 10-day contract today so it looks like it might happen soon. I understand the NBA players union has filed a grevance against portland on Mile's behalf.




On the one hand I agreed with you fully. When I read that news, I went WTF?!  Then again, everyone knows Miles wanted to get back to playing partly to piss off the Blazers and to screw up their cap situation for the ways he was "treated" by the team. I can't say I am for either one of them, but it is still a funny situation.


How about them Cavs? You know? I am not too surprised the Celtics' lost, or even their 4 losses in a row, rather I was surprised by their Hack-A-Ben strategy with over 4 mins left in the game; and they weren't even down by that much! What does it tell you? They are throwing a towel at their defense. And as far as I can remember, this version of the Cs pride themselves on their relentless D. With over 4 mins left to play, the went Hack-A-Ben? That's just me.


Oh, you've got to _*LOVE*_ my cable carrier and their sports dept!!!  After showing a great game in Celtics @ Cavs, they have yet another *EXCITING* NBA regular season match up in the *Thunder* @ Bulls this morning!!!  I've nothing against the Bulls, and I thought Rose is fantastic; but the *Thunder*?!  Dude, I didn't pay over $35 a month for the sports package of only *3* games a week for some AAU team!!!


----------



## GH0STrider

Yeah well that AAU team just embarased the hell out of us. I can't wait for Hinrich and Deng to return from injury. Trade away Hughes even if it means taking back garbage and expiring contracts just to get rid of him. I bet the teams improves dramtically then.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> Yeah well that AAU team just embarased the hell out of us. I can't wait for Hinrich and Deng to return from injury. Trade away Hughes even if it means taking back garbage and expiring contracts just to get rid of him. I bet the teams improves dramtically then.



Sorry, dude... then again, you can take comfort in knowing I didn't even watch that game at all.  Let's pretend we are the Celtics and deny it ever even happened.


----------



## GH0STrider

Haha. Good Idea. This year's trade deadline should be interesting to say the least.


----------



## Azyiu

Losing Bynum _again_ hurts...  Kobe scores 61  ... and he did it in only 37 minutes while Pau still scored 31pts!!!


----------



## GH0STrider

yeah but it's the knicks....


So the bulls finally made a move! we deal noccioni and gooden to the kings for samons and brad miller. I'm pretty happy about it. We lose a tough defender in noc but get one back in sammons- not to mention sammons can score (averaging a career high 19ppg) plus at 6'6" he is the large 2 guard that can defend that the bulls need so bad. We lost a decent big in gooden but get a much tougher one in miller. I think miller has more traditional post play and can step back and hit the 15 foot jumper. Not to mention he can rebound and is a former all-star. So I'm pretty excited. I figure with Milwaukee slipping with all the injuries and the nets slipping as well the bulls should be able to sneak into the playoffs which will be good for our future all star derrick rose. finally some good upper managment decisions. thank you pax.


----------



## Azyiu

The Bulls / Kings trade isn't the greatest (you still have Hughes after all), but it is certainly not a bad trade at all. What are you going to do with Miller after the season though? 


While this is not the first time I've seem something like this, but this is still an interesting story.


Tyson Chandler back to New Orleans Hornets after trade rescinded - ESPN


Either way, I think it will be hard for Chandler to feel happy about being a Hornet again. Watch out for bad team chemistry.


Now I am really interested to see what the OKC Thunder-Bison-Cow-whatever might do with Joe Smith. I know the Celtics sort of counted on OKC waiving Joe Smith before this trade went down. Two days ago the Celtics looked as hopeless as a bum, and as thin as a runway model up front after OKC shipped Smith to NO. Now that Smith is back to OKC, I guess the Cs might still have a chance in getting him somehow.


----------



## GH0STrider

Nope... Hughes is now gone. traded to new york for jerome james, tim thomas, and randalph. Seeing how badly thomas' first stint in chicago ended and the cost cutting moves that the other two players are I wouldn't be the least but suprissed to see all 3 get waived. 

Miller is signed till the end of next season. So he will have a solid year and a half in a bulls uniform again. My guess is he is let go so the bulls can dip in on the summer of 2010. 

Yeah- I feel bad for my chandler. He finally finds a home in NO and plays really well only to be shipped to the worst team in the league to "cut costs". then they give him back over an ankle injury? something doesn't seem right. there must be more to the story. Chandler seems fine now. I wonder if he refused to report or something along those lines. 

As for Joe smith- the thunder have said they won't buy him out. It sucks for him cause they aren't even playing him all that much. I see the thunder traded away wilcox for malik rose to the knicks. If they are just giving players away I don't see why the C's don't just make a low ball trade- they gave away back up center patrick o'bryant today for a draft pick. Why not give the thunder him for joe smith?


----------



## GH0STrider

the nba thread is dying.


----------



## Azyiu

Unfortunately, I think it is just down to you and me, my friend. Maybe you too should join me over at the one over at the Blu-ray forum?


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> Unfortunately, I think it is just down to you and me, my friend. Maybe you too should join me over at the one over at the Blu-ray forum?



I always get in fights with those idiots. none of them have a clue what they are talking about, Its annoying.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> I always get in fights with those idiots. none of them have a clue what they are talking about, Its annoying.



but that is the ?fun? part about there.


----------



## GH0STrider

what's the link again? maybe I'll make an appearance.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> what's the link again? maybe I'll make an appearance.



Glad to see you there again, dude.


Geez, I was just making a silly comment on Grant Hill and some idiots (people who never posted there) were all bend out of shape over it. Jesus F. Christ.


----------



## kung_fu

Not sure if either of you dudes post here anymore?  I hope so, i loves me your b-ball knowledge.

Raps 1-0, already infinitely more interesting than the Leafs .


----------



## Azyiu

I am both happy and surprised to see this thread is alive again!!! Hahaha, I don't know, but this once very popular thread was pretty dead for the longest time, so hopefully everyone is back sooner than later.


Anyway, the Raptors' front court is pretty talented. They've got Bargnani, Hedo, Bosh and Reggie Evans, not to mention Antoine Wright. The former three all can handle the ball pretty good, play the post or shoot the mid to long range shoots. Offensively they have good size and are very skilled. For those who didn't know, Evans is a very good rebounder but never got the credit he deserves. And Wright is a pretty athletic SF, but never got a chance to play in Dallas. Their real weakness is in the backcourt. Aside from Jose Calderon (possibly one of the best PG from Europe), they really don't have anyone special. Still, don't sleep on Toronto when your team is playing them, especially on the road against them.


----------



## kung_fu

Hey man, nice seeing you here. You're a Lakers fan, correct? Let's get this once mighty thread on its feet again.

(ahem)
Any thoughts on the Cavs? Will AI find happiness in Memphis? Will the Rockets ever "take off"?

Another face i'm happy to see back on the raptors bench is Rasho Nesterovich (spelling?). We need his rebounding. Last season was tough to watch, we had zero rebounding. Kapono was cold almost all season, back-up point guards were sub-par, Jermain Oneal...ya, and our bench was extremely thin.


----------



## Azyiu

kung_fu said:


> Hey man, nice seeing you here. You're a Lakers fan, correct? Let's get this once mighty thread on its feet again.
> 
> (ahem)
> Any thoughts on the Cavs? Will AI find happiness in Memphis? Will the Rockets ever "take off"?
> 
> Another face i'm happy to see back on the raptors bench is Rasho Nesterovich (spelling?). We need his rebounding. Last season was tough to watch, we had zero rebounding. Kapono was cold almost all season, back-up point guards were sub-par, Jermain Oneal...ya, and our bench was extremely thin.



Yes, I am a Lakers fan, thanks for remembering it. 


What about the Cavs? Shaq is way past his prime and I really doubt he can appear in more than 50 games to begin with. Sure, both Parker and Moon are good pick ups for the Cavs, they are hardly great upgrades over what they had last year either. All in all, aside from LBJ they are just not as athletic as I'd like them to be. They will still get beat by the Magic if they face each other again next spring.


AI will be AI, and I don't think he can turn the Grizzlies into a playoffs contender at all this year. He basically just needed this contract (a 1-year deal) to get himself back to the scene, and perhaps earn himself one final contract next summer before he retires. 


The Rockets will pretty much suck this year, but there is a silver lining in all of this for them. See, T-Mac's huge contract will come off their book next summer, and they might even score themselves a lottery pick in the process too. Assuming Yao returns healthy, this team IS dangerous with Scola, Ariza, Battier, Brooks etc, with or without T-Mac.


----------



## Azyiu

I've been switching between the HD channel and my cable for the ASG. There are these two clowns doing the Chinese commentary on the frigging HD channel, and they mute Marc and Doug's track; while the two guys on my cable channel know what they are talking about but it is in SD... geez... it sucks to be an NBA fan in HK.


----------



## ralphy1976

so jordan has got his own team now. i am curious to see what they can do in say 2 years from now.

let's hope something good comes out of it.


----------



## Azyiu

Finally someone posts something to this semi-dead thread, wow!!

IMO, the Bobcats have some potential problems down the road. 

For starters, Charlotte isn't a big market and they must somehow convince a star player (I am not even talking about some superstars like D-Wade or Bosh or something) to sign with them first. That alone is tough enough, especially when your current best player is Gerald Wallace. I mean, if I am a FA looking for a long term deal when I know someone else might want me, would I go to a very young team like the Bobcats?

Secondly, would Larry Brown stick around? He is a guy tends to move around a bit way too much too soon. It is hard to build a system, let alone a culture, like this.

Finally, did I mention Tyson Chandler, Raymond Felton, Stephen Graham, Larry Hughes, Nazr Mohammed and Theo Ratliff are all going to be free agents this summer? I think we don't need to wait two years to see what MJ might do. He'd better do something THIS summer already.


----------



## Sebastian

Why on earth i didn't see this thread earlier 

Jordan - Bobcats, this will be for sure interesting, and since Jordan is there maybe it'll be easier to get a start play for them ?

Next season, LeBron, Carmelo, Dwyane are free aren't they ?


----------



## Azyiu

Sebastian said:


> Why on earth i didn't see this thread earlier
> 
> Jordan - Bobcats, this will be for sure interesting, and since Jordan is there maybe it'll be easier to get a start play for them ?
> 
> Next season, LeBron, Carmelo, Dwyane are free aren't they ?



But why would ANY of these guys consider the Bobcats instead of bigger markets like NYC, Miami, LA (Clippers) and Chicago instead?


----------



## Sebastian

Azyiu said:


> But why would ANY of these guys consider the Bobcats instead of bigger markets like NYC, Miami, LA (Clippers) and Chicago instead?



Lebron - only because MJ is there.... and .. well thats it...

Other 2 - definitely could end up in a big club...

There is a possibility they all will play together also.. Look at Boston with Garnett, Allen etc.


----------



## Azyiu

Sebastian said:


> There is a possibility they all will play together also.. Look at Boston with Garnett, Allen etc.



True, there is a possibility we could see LBJ and D-Wade on the same team, but not in the immediate future. They are too good and too young to play together with another mega star right now. KG, Allen and Pierce got together cuz they are at a stage to win now, and they all knew they won't get far without each other.


----------



## Sebastian

Azyiu said:


> True, there is a possibility we could see LBJ and D-Wade on the same team, but not in the immediate future. They are too good and too young to play together with another mega star right now. KG, Allen and Pierce got together cuz they are at a stage to win now, and they all knew they won't get far without each other.



Yeah.. guess that's it.. well after all KG never had a ring before Boston -so there ir is heh...


----------



## Sebastian

WOOw talk about a FLASHBACK J-Smoove Orlando-Atlanta


----------



## Azyiu

Jesus... I hope Delfino is ok... 

Milwaukee Bucks' Carlos Delfino exits on stretcher without moving - ESPN


----------



## Vstro

I don't see LBJ leaving Cleveland unless it's for a larger market as previously stated. I don't see MJ being all that huge of a factor in where he goes.


----------



## Azyiu

Vstro said:


> I don't see LBJ leaving Cleveland unless it's for a larger market as previously stated. I don't see MJ being all that huge of a factor in where he goes.



+1... and I won't be surprised if LBJ might consider the Clippers! No joke, now that Dunlevy is gone and they still have guys like Kaman, Davis, Gordon and Griffin... if I were LBJ I would at least take a look at the Clippers before signing with anyone else.


----------



## Sebastian

Azyiu said:


> +1... and I won't be surprised if LBJ might consider the Clippers! No joke, now that Dunlevy is gone and they still have guys like Kaman, Davis, Gordon and Griffin... if I were LBJ I would at least take a look at the Clippers before signing with anyone else.



Could be... but after all the Clippers... well they are the Clippers LOL.

Cleveland has more potential... Hell I they have a big chance to win this year.


----------



## Vstro

I think the clippers have a chance, just not as much as New York or Cleveland. He's always said all he cares about is winning, and Cleveland is a winning team. If we don't win the championship this year he may just lose hope hear and move on. New York isn't a great team but with the larger market it's possible that's where he will end up.


----------



## Azyiu

The Cavs' front count is loaded, but I still question their backcourt. I mean, no disrespect to D-West and Mo-Will, but those guys are pretty inconsistant; and their size could compromise the Cavs' overall defense. I still like the Magic's chances in beating the Cavs in the ECF.


----------



## Sebastian

Shaq still is injured ? I remember he did quite well in Cleveland earlier this season ?


----------



## Azyiu

Shaq suffered from a thumb injury and will be out for the regular season. Whether he is ready by playoffs time, let alone being effective, is anyone's guess. That said, I don't think he played well or, shall I darn to say, he hasn't been relevent since his first season with the Heat in 2005-06.


----------



## Sebastian

Lakers lost with Hornets... where is this world coming to... LA isn't doing so well lately...


----------



## Vstro

I think Mo and Delonte are good enough to help Cleveland get through the post season. Most of their troubles this year were getting back in the groove after injuries for the most part. I think the only reason why Shaq was even brought to Cleveland was to deal with D Howard. Last year he had a field day all over Z.


----------



## Sebastian

Vstro said:


> I think Mo and Delonte are good enough to help Cleveland get through the post season. Most of their troubles this year were getting back in the groove after injuries for the most part. I think the only reason why Shaq was even brought to Cleveland was to deal with D Howard. Last year he had a field day all over Z.



Lakers/Boston will have a problem this year... if i remember correctly they lost their last games with the Cavaliers ?


----------



## Azyiu

Vstro said:


> I think Mo and Delonte are good enough to help Cleveland get through the post season. Most of their troubles this year were getting back in the groove after injuries for the most part. I think the only reason why Shaq was even brought to Cleveland was to deal with D Howard. Last year he had a field day all over Z.



We will see about that. Like I said a few posts before, Mo-Will and D-West's size on defense could compromise the Cavs' rotation. In a tight playoffs series, I will see how effective they will be in a half court setting. Last year they performed pretty terribly, as seen in the ECF.

As for Shaq, I hope he stays healthy and I also hope he can handle more than D-Howard at his age. Slowing down or even stopping D-Howard is only half the job there.



Sebastian said:


> Lakers/Boston will have a problem this year... if i remember correctly they lost their last games with the Cavaliers ?



The Celtics are really showing their age this year, especially after the all-star break. I won't be surprised if they don't get out of the first round at all. Seriously, I think the Bucks have a pretty fair chance in beating them. 

As for the Lakers, we (yes, I am a Lakers fan) are a very skilled team, but we seem to lack the physical toughness. And at times we have defensive lapses too. So it will be interesting to see how we do this year in the playoffs. Then again, guys like Fisher, Kobe, Odom and Pau know what it takes to win championship after last year, and I am sure they will turn up their games. 

All in all, no dis-respecting the Cavs, I'd like to see them beat the Magic first.


----------



## Vstro

Your point with Mo and Delonte is very valid. It's just going to have to be a sit back and see what happens thing. I think getting Antwan Jamison helped take a lot of the pressure off Mo though. Now if Mo doesn't have a 15 or 20 point night it doesn't seem to matter as much as before. 

I think once the post season hits the Lakers will be dominant again. As for the Celtics.... I don't know about them..


----------



## Sebastian

Azyiu said:


> As for the Lakers, we (yes, I am a Lakers fan) are a very skilled team, but we seem to lack the physical toughness. And at times we have defensive lapses too. So it will be interesting to see how we do this year in the playoffs. Then again, guys like Fisher, Kobe, Odom and Pau know what it takes to win championship after last year, and I am sure they will turn up their games.
> 
> All in all, no dis-respecting the Cavs, I'd like to see them beat the Magic first.



I can't say I'm a big fan of anyone now... the time I watched NBA was .. nice 10-13 years ago... but the Lakers for me are all about Kobe... best player to play the game now... LeBron can have better shape, more power, but Kobe thinks....


----------



## Sebastian

Lakers nice victory over Jazz....
Boston  still a good game


----------



## Azyiu

Sebastian said:


> Lakers nice victory over Jazz....
> Boston  still a good game



I don't care what other people might have to say, but we really needed that win! We haven't been playing like we are capable for almost 2 weeks, and it is almost too late to start if we don't do something about it now. Having said all of that, we still have the Spurs, the Nuggets and Portland coming up before the playoffs start...


----------



## Sebastian

Azyiu said:


> I don't care what other people might have to say, but we really needed that win! We haven't been playing like we are capable for almost 2 weeks, and it is almost too late to start if we don't do something about it now. Having said all of that, we still have the Spurs, the Nuggets and Portland coming up before the playoffs start...



Hope to see Kobe in good shape for the upcoming games !


JR Smith with a great Top play today !


----------



## Azyiu

Sebastian said:


> Hope to see Kobe in good shape for the upcoming games !
> 
> 
> JR Smith with a great Top play today !



I think Kobe's finger injury is bothering him quite a bit lately. Just check out his shooting percentage in recent games. I hope he is somewhat ok comes playoffs time, because I truly do not see that kind of production from Odom like last night in every game in the post season. 


By the way, some people say the Lakers can just tank the rest of the regular season since we pretty much secure the best record out west and cannot chase the Cavs for the best overall. I disagreed. I think we need to get at least 3 - 4 more wins and make sure ours is still better than the Magic's regular season record. Just in case we make it to the Finals and face the Magic, we want to have homecourt like we did last year.


JR is a talented offensive player, but he needs to be a better decision-maker on the court. I think he is improving as compared to, say, 3 years ago... still, he makes some boneheaded decision from time to time.


----------



## Sebastian

Azyiu said:


> I think Kobe's finger injury is bothering him quite a bit lately. Just check out his shooting percentage in recent games. I hope he is somewhat ok comes playoffs time, because I truly do not see that kind of production from Odom like last night in every game in the post season.
> 
> 
> By the way, some people say the Lakers can just tank the rest of the regular season since we pretty much secure the best record out west and cannot chase the Cavs for the best overall. I disagreed. I think we need to get at least 3 - 4 more wins and make sure ours is still better than the Magic's regular season record. Just in case we make it to the Finals and face the Magic, we want to have homecourt like we did last year.
> 
> 
> JR is a talented offensive player, but he needs to be a better decision-maker on the court. I think he is improving as compared to, say, 3 years ago... still, he makes some boneheaded decision from time to time.




True, it's the Lakers after all, winning is the only way 
Today the game against San Antonio ...

BTW you ever watch the show on nba.com with Charles Barkley, Kenny "the Jet" ? some awesome stuff there 
http://hangtime.blogs.nba.com/2010/04/02/spanglish/


----------



## Sebastian

Daaamn LA lost, Cleveland lost... man... not good..


----------



## Azyiu

Sebastian said:


> Daaamn LA lost, Cleveland lost... man... not good..



I watched that Cavs @ Celtics game. All I can say is, if LeBron and Jamison both got hot sooner, the Celtics would have zero chance in winning that game. If I were a Celtics fan, I would be pretty worried for team; as neither Pierce, Tony Allen nor Ray Allen could catch up with LeBron, let alone slowing him down. The Cs trapped hard in the first half and that's what got them the big lead early. I am not sure why they didn't keep that up in the second half, especially starting in late 3rd qtr.


As for the Spurs @ Lakers... we just played bad, period. Although there were calls against us late in the second qtr and led to us being in a deficit, that's not an excuse for playing bad in the second half...again, with Bynum in the starting lineup we are forced to start Odom. And that got our bench so expose to the opponent in a bad way...


----------



## Sebastian

True.. I noticed when LA wins, the Cavs win.. when LA loses .. Cavaliers lose to


----------



## Sebastian

Cleveland 113 - 101 Toronto


----------



## Sebastian

Damn Boston lost...


----------



## Azyiu

Star players are starting to rest for one or more games during this final week in the regular season. I think the only thing that matters now for some teams are staying healthy and seeding. It will be interesting to see who will end up getting the #2 seed in the west.


----------



## Sebastian

Azyiu said:


> Star players are starting to rest for one or more games during this final week in the regular season. I think the only thing that matters now for some teams are staying healthy and seeding. It will be interesting to see who will end up getting the #2 seed in the west.



That's true 

This years playoffs will be very interesting


----------



## Vstro

6 more days till playoffs!


----------



## Azyiu

Vstro said:


> 6 more days till playoffs!



And just over 2 months before LeBron jets Cleveland for NYC.  ... j/k


----------



## Vstro

Azyiu said:


> And just over 2 months before LeBron jets Cleveland for NYC.  ... j/k



haha, I can only hope your wrong.


----------



## Azyiu

Suddenly there is no activity here?! Ha!

Feel bad for D-Wade. He literally carried the Heat on his back in game 3, and barely anyone else stepped up.


----------



## Vstro

Azyiu said:


> Suddenly there is no activity here?! Ha!
> 
> Feel bad for D-Wade. He literally carried the Heat on his back in game 3, and barely anyone else stepped up.




True, It will be interesting to see where he ends up now.


----------



## Sebastian

LA good game, still Utah is better than i though :/


----------



## ralphy1976

did you guys see Brandon Jennings's round the world basket..awesome!!!


----------



## Sebastian

LA won -


----------



## ralphy1976

sure but the hawks got totally ass spanked!! 43 points different!!!! WTF??!!


----------



## Sebastian

Yeah, The Magic destroyed !


----------



## Azyiu

The Lakers bench worries me a little. Twice in two games we were in control late, only the bench helped give the lead away...

As a Lakers fan I shouldn't say this, but how about them Celtics? They could've been up 2-0 in the series, if Sheed wasn't playing like an a** in game 1. I know it is still early, but if the Cavs cannot win at least one in Boston, this series is over!


----------



## Sebastian

Magic 2-0


----------



## Azyiu

I am so looking forward to both games on tomorrow... the Cavs @ Celtics followed by the Suns @ Spurs.

The former is going to be a tough game whomever wins it. And I want to see if the Suns can go up 3-0 on the Spurs, and perhaps eventually beat the Spurs in the playoffs since 2000.


----------



## Vstro

that pretty much sums up on how I feel about tonight. Damn Lebron's elbow is all I have to say. hah


----------



## Azyiu

Dear Boston Celtics,

As a Lakers fan, I hate you by default! 

But then I hate you more now for making me wake up at 7am on a Saturday morning (HK time) to watch your terrible, effortless, defenseless performance in game 3... I think I am going back to sleep some more now... geez... 

Azyiu


----------



## Vstro

That's really all I have to say about that game.


----------



## windu

king james!!!!! errrrday


----------



## Azyiu

Wow! How about them Suns? And how about that Dragic kid?


----------



## ralphy1976

celtics got spanked badly!!!! it is time to rebuild, they need longevity right now!!


----------



## Azyiu

ralphy1976 said:


> celtics got spanked badly!!!! it is time to rebuild, they need longevity right now!!



Not exactly, what they really need now is heart... at least it looked to me they didn't have the heart for the game in game 3. 

By the way, despite playing poorly for most of the game, we got lucky at the end and took a 3-0 lead over the Jazz tonight... whao!  Still, we HAVE to do a better job on boxing out, covering guys like Korver, and utilize our bigs (Pau, Bynum and Odom) to the max!


----------



## playstopause

Go Lakers!


----------



## Azyiu

playstopause said:


> Go Lakers!



Right on!! 


The Suns ain't some push over, we must defend the arc and utilize all of our bigs in Pau, Bynum and Odom.


----------



## nhersom

The Celtics-Cavs matchup has been very tough for me. Normally I am a diehard Celtics fan, but i am a huge fan of LeBron James. I think he is the best player in the league and deserves to win a championship.


----------



## Azyiu

I think the Cavs pretty much just gave up on Mike Brown and each other by late 3rd qtr of game 5. You could just tell they were not even in sync in many plays. 


Having said that, I am pretty sure LBJ would leave Cleveland now the way this season had ended. Especially after all the supposedly "right" players to surround him and none of them come thru the challenge. It is a pretty clear signal to LBJ to say, hey, I think I need a fresh start and go else where. Somehow I don't see him in a Bulls uniform.


----------



## nhersom

Michael Jordan is Lebron's idol. Having said that, I think that he may go to the Bulls for that reason. He will def have to change is number though. There will never be another 23 on the Bulls.


----------



## Azyiu

nhersom said:


> Michael Jordan is Lebron's idol. Having said that, I think that he may go to the Bulls for that reason. He will def have to change is number though. There will never be another 23 on the Bulls.



Regardless where he goes next season, he already said he is switching to #6 next season.


----------



## nhersom

Some Analyst are saying that the Lakers should pick up Lebron because Kobe is gonna need some help if he wants to beat Jordans 6 titles


----------



## Azyiu

nhersom said:


> Some Analyst are saying that the Lakers should pick up Lebron because Kobe is gonna need some help if he wants to beat Jordans 6 titles



That's not going to happen. Not that the Lakers don't want him, rather there is no way in hell LeBron is willing to be the second banana.

On the other hand, the Lakers' the perfect starting lineup when everyone is healthy. By that I mean everyone is playing at their nature positions, and they all suit each other very well on court. Having said that, I think the Lakers really need a decent to good ball handler (not necessarily a pure PG) to replace or play along side with Fisher.


----------



## Sebastian

Boston 3-0

So I guess the final will be Boston : Lakers this year


----------



## Azyiu

I think Mike Brown and Stan Van Gundy both made sort of a similar coaching mistake. 


In MB's case, he somehow messed around with a rotation that won him the best regular season record in the middle of the playoffs, while SVG should have started Gortat or Bass at the 4, and slide Lewis over to the 3. That "twin tower" lineup actually seemed to slow down the Cs a little bit better than their usual lineup. I am not saying the Magic would have won game 3 with that lineup from the start, but their usual lineup didn't have ANY fight or fire at all.


Lakers bench should take note here. The Cs' bench hustle hard even when they are not scoring!!


----------



## Sebastian

Do you think Kobe will stop the Celtics this time ?


----------



## Azyiu

Sebastian said:


> Do you think Kobe will stop the Celtics this time ?



The better question is will the Lakers as a team be able to stop the Celtics this time, if we do meet in the Finals.


Honestly, as a Lakers fan I certainly hope we beat the Celtics and repeat!  I also know it is not an easy task for sure. Having said that, I think we have a better chance to beat them this year than back in 2008 for at least two reasons.


1) We have home court this year, and so far we are unbeaten at home in the playoffs. Will it help alot? Maybe not, but it certainly better than starting a series on the road for sure!


2) We are alot healthier than we were in 2008! Bynum couldn't even play, and Ariza (our better one-on-one / perimeter defender) was still recovering from a season ending injury back in 2008. This year Bynum though is still hurt, but at least he is playing; and Artest is playing some pretty good D for us so far.


My biggest concern is our bench, as they are just very inconsistant, period! Worse yet, they have a tendecy in blowing lead...  so like I said in my earlier post, our bench must take note and learn how to hustle like the Cs bench!!


----------



## playstopause

Celtics vs Lakers = Would be pure awesome... And it looks like it's heading this way. Let's wait and see... PHO-LAL Game 3 tonight!


----------



## nhersom

The Magic were supposed to be a lot tougher matchup for the Celtics then the Lakers. The problem with the Magic is that there a to many role players and not enough leaders. They don't even help there own teamates up when they fall down. There are some serious chemistry issues on that team.


----------



## Azyiu

I've said it many times, Vince Carter is over-rated. He is supposed to be a "star" player, but he pretty much went disappeared in both game 3 and 4. 


On the other hand, the Suns are tougher than most people give them credit for, but the Lakers ain't THAT good of a road team either. So the 2-2 tied isn't a surprised to me at all. What sort of surprised me was that, why would the Lakers not attacking the Suns with Pau and/or Odom more? They create match up nightmares for the Suns...


----------



## playstopause

Aaaaaaahhh! Come on Lakers, win the next 2!!!!!


----------



## Sebastian

Boston - Magic 3:2 it's getting interesting


----------



## Azyiu

Though I am not rooting for the Magic, I am glad they won game 5. It means I get to watch game 6 live on tv! 

And I have to say it again, VC is over-rated!!!


----------



## Sebastian

Azyiu said:


> And I have to say it again, VC is over-rated!!!



I can't really agree with that, I think after all these years he's still good, and he 
was/is a important part in Magic this season.

Still i hope LA will win this year


----------



## Sebastian

Great LA game ! Kobe had a nice 3...
Ron Artest


----------



## Azyiu

Sebastian said:


> I can't really agree with that, I think after all these years he's still good, and he
> was/is a important part in Magic this season.



As I always say, you make a name in the regular season, while making a reputation in the playoffs. VC is still a better than decent player, and I have no argument there; but he never played like a superstar in big game is what I think he is over-rated! 

Kobe, LBJ, D-Wade or even D-Howard might have a bad game here and there, but unlike those guys VC just wouldn't bounce back and keeps fading in this series. 




Sebastian said:


> Still i hope LA will win this year



Thanks. 




Sebastian said:


> Great LA game ! Kobe had a nice 3...
> Ron Artest



Mr. Nash, the fishing boat for you and your party is ready.


----------



## playstopause

One more Lakers!


----------



## Sebastian

Azyiu said:


> Kobe, LBJ, D-Wade or even D-Howard might have a bad game here and there, but unlike those guys VC just wouldn't bounce back and keeps fading in this series.



I'm maybe not up to date with NBA these days.. I still remember Vince as a WOOOW BAD ASS Dunker, saw a couple Magic game recaps on nba.com during the season, and i liked his game.

Boston in the finals 

Waiting for LA


----------



## Azyiu

Sebastian said:


> I'm maybe not up to date with NBA these days.. I still remember Vince as a WOOOW BAD ASS Dunker, saw a couple Magic game recaps on nba.com during the season, and i liked his game.
> 
> Boston in the finals
> 
> Waiting for LA



Carter's high flying, power dunking days have long been gone, my friend. He arrived in Orlando at least 2 - 3 years too late. These days he can barely create his own shot and finish it like he used to. Plus, he is never known for his defense either. So I actually thought the Magic were making a bad mistake by signing Carter and letting Hedo go last year.


----------



## Sebastian

and it's LA ! yes !


----------



## Azyiu

Revenge time! 

We are much better prepared and healthier than in 2008! Go Lakers!


----------



## playstopause

Yes! Epic final ahead! A classic!

Go Lakers! 

Kobe ---> MVP!!!!!!


----------



## nhersom

Who do you guys think is going to be on Kobe this year? Rondo or Pierce? i know the height is going to be an issues but I think Rondo would do a good job because he is so fast.


----------



## nhersom

sorry, mb, i forgot about Ray Allen.


----------



## Homebrew1709

nhersom said:


> Who do you guys think is going to be on Kobe this year? Rondo or Pierce? i know the height is going to be an issues but I think Rondo would do a good job because he is so fast.



No chance Rondo (6'1") guards Kobe (6'6"). Kobe would hit jumpers over him all day long. Just look at what he did to Grant Hill and Jared Dudley (6'8" and 6'7", respectively) in the last series. I'm a huge Suns fan but I gotta admit that the last jumper he hit over Grant Hill in game 6 was just incredible.

Will likely be Ray Allen since Pierce will need to guard Artest.


----------



## nhersom

Players are just going to have to except that Kobe is gonna hit some incredible shots. I don't know if Height really would matter though because "Big Baby" Davis is only 6'9" and he plays center. They have to make kobe take difficult shots if they wanna win IMO.


----------



## iondestroyer1527

lakers vs. celtics should be good...if the c's keep playing the type of stingy defense they've been playing then i think that the lakers will have a lot of trouble with them because i don't think they will be able to keep up with the offense the celtics will deliver in return...all i can say is PERK KEEP YOUR MOUTH SHUT!!!haha


----------



## Azyiu

I know this is kind of not relevent, but in the past 10 years since 1999; the team with home court advantage in the Finals (except for the 2006 Mavs) won the championship.

All in all, this is going to be a hell of a series for sure!!


----------



## nhersom

I'm curious to see how Bynum plays in the finals.


----------



## Azyiu

nhersom said:


> I'm curious to see how Bynum plays in the finals.



I am more curious to see what "major injury" Paul Pierce might fake and come back later in the same game.


----------



## nhersom

I have to admit that was a good one.


----------



## Sebastian

LA !  Kobe still #1


----------



## iondestroyer1527

i agree that kobe is #1 and i'm a celtics fan...i think he's better than lebron for a lot of reasons and paul pierce has never faked or embelished an injury in his career. i almost puked when i saw the box score for game one...the celtics need to seriously get gasol and bryant in line b4 it's too l8. i haven't seen footage but i can imagine the defense had to have been lazy at best and sluggish at the offensive end. the celtics are at their best when they are unselfish and patient at the offensive end and brutally agressive on the defensive end. 1-0 lakers i still think the celtics will pull it out...if not they are coming into some rebuilding so who knows when we'll see them again.


----------



## playstopause

3 more.


----------



## Azyiu

iondestroyer1527 said:


> paul pierce has never faked or embelished an injury in his career.


----------



## playstopause

Lakers take back home-court advantage.


----------



## Azyiu

playstopause said:


> Lakers take back home-court advantage.



Yay! The job isn't done yet though. We MUST win at least one more game in Boston, or things could get tricky in a hurry.


----------



## playstopause

Did you see the post-game interview with Fisher? He was about to break down in tears... Touching.


----------



## Azyiu

playstopause said:


> Did you see the post-game interview with Fisher? He was about to break down in tears... Touching.



I did, and yeah, he was pretty choked up after the game...

Having said that, again we sucked in the 4th in game 4, much like we did in game 2...   We just stopped hustling, period! Game 5 is going to be a HUGE game with or without Bynum. Kobe and Pau must really step up and dominate!


----------



## playstopause

Kobe's gotta have a Jordanesque night! If someone can pull it, it's him.


----------



## Azyiu

playstopause said:


> Kobe's gotta have a Jordanesque night! If someone can pull it, it's him.



IMO, it is not so much about how much he scores, rather he can be an effective scorer. The C's are routinely throwing up to 3 guys at him, and he still tries to fight his way to the hoop or force tough jumpers ain't the way.

Plus, our bench MUST step up and play some hard nose D for a change! Oh, and if they can manage not to turn the ball over as much would help too.


----------



## playstopause

Thank god Lakers @ home > Lakers away.


----------



## Azyiu

Last night's game was disappointing... it felt like aside from Kobe, no one else did anything productive at all! But you are right, the next two are in LA and that beats playing @ Boston. Still, even if we should lose the series, I'd rather we give them hell before we let them win... geez... our bench sucks!


----------



## zimbloth

As a Celtic fan, I've never held Kobe Bryant in higher esteem than I do right now. What an assassin. What a killer. Such heart and drive. Too bad the rest of the team save for 1-2 guys are a bunch of soft, flopping, no-defense, brick laying chumps. Lamar Odom and Ron Artest are a joke. If I was a Lakers fan I'd want them to retire in disgrace. Gasol has played well most of this series but has really faded the last few games.

I feel like the Lakers beating up on soft West teams who don't play defense really did not prepare them well for this series at all. In my eyes LA is only played well in one game in this entire series. They're fortunate to be still alive in the series IMO. 

The Celtics on the other hand are freakin' warriors. Smart, clutch, unselfish, lots of character (even if some are unlikable dudes) and are simply "winners". The intangibles guys like Rondo and Pierce bring to the game are off the charts. 

All that said, I'm not convinced the series is over. Even though Boston has been a better road team tham home all year long, you still have to expect the Lakers to show some pride and at least win game 6. I'm sure the refs will help them out too, David Stern surely wants a game 7. Too much money to be made.

And to those ragging on Paul Pierce, he may embellish from time to time but he's a beast. That guy is a winner, a complete player. He defends, he rebounds, he scores from the inside, deadly midrange jumper, deadly 3 point shooter, he takes charges, he gets his teamates involved, hes clutch, he draws fouls, and hes got heart. The dude has hardly missed a game in his entire career save for 2006, and even after he was nearly stabbed to death he came back and played 82 games. I think hes one of the most underrated stars of all time. The anti-Vince Carter, anti-Allen Iverson, anti-Tracy McGrady, anti-LeBron (yes I went there, that dude gave up on his team). Pierce is a no flash, all substance player.

Sure is he a bit cocky and arrogant sometimes on the court? Yes. So isn't Kobe. Thinking you can't lose and that you're the best is part of being great. Jordan was the same way. Paul knows he isn't as talented as Kobe, but to be great you have to convince yourself you're the best.

Anyways, this has been a good series. I respect both teams, but I just think in the end the Celtics proved that they're the best TEAM. They've proved all playoff long that having the best individual talent doesnt mean jack. They stomped D-Wade, LeBron, Howard, and now Kobe is likely to be the next guy who couldnt overcome a complete team in the C's. 

If the Lakers lose this series, at least you guys can sleep at night knowing you won last year while KG was out of the playoffs. Because if he was healthy, it's reasonable to assume we'd probably be looking at a three-peat right now


----------



## Azyiu

@ zimbloth 

what a fair and unbias piece on the Celtics you've got up there... to sum it all up, I can say this: *I HATE THEM CELTICS*!


----------



## playstopause

Epic game 7 night is epic. 

Can't wait to watch this!


----------



## Demiurge

Mailing-it-in for game 6: not such a bright idea now.


----------



## Azyiu

Revenge tastes so good, especially it was on the Celtics and two years to the day!!


----------



## Sebastian

LA  Good to see Kobe with a fifth title.


----------



## playstopause

What a game!!!!!!

    

Kobe > *


----------



## Azyiu

Though it looks like no one here cares, but the crazy FA period has begun! 

And it looks like Byron Scott will be named the next Cavs head coach. Sources: Cleveland Cavaliers to name Byron Scott head coach - ESPN Which in a strange way is a good news to the Lakers. While I like him as a player, I don't like his coaching style at all.  And now that he is the Cavs' coach, I don't have to worry about him ruining the chemistry in LA, assuming Phil is indeed retiring and he is somehow named the next Lakers' coach...


----------



## Sebastian

And it's Miami ! the Heat will be really big next season...


----------



## theperfectcell6

I'm curious to see how good the Heat will be.
And to see how SHITTY the Cavs will be.


----------



## Raoul Duke

I _was_ a Cavs fan

Jumping ship to Miami heat now. I always said I would follow Lebron to his new team


----------



## jbcrazy

Raoul Duke said:


> I _was_ a Cavs fan
> 
> Jumping ship to Miami heat now. I always said I would follow Lebron to his new team


 
I hope Laker fans are paying attention... 

I will always be a late 80s/late 90s guy. My interest in the NBA began with the golden years of Bird and Magic.. to the retirement of the his Airness. This is the first thing that has got me excited to watch the NBA in awhile. Bring on the next season!


----------



## Raoul Duke

Look at this letter to the fans from the Cavs owner

Cavaliers: Open Letter to Fans from Cavaliers Majority Owner Dan Gilbert

I think he's a little upset about losing King James


----------



## mattofvengeance

Dan Gilbert is the biggest moron alive if he thinks for a second the Cavaliers will win a title before Lebron. I'd be pretty surprised if Miami didn't win this season, but even still, they'll have one within three years. The reason being if the Celtics can unify three perennial all stars near the end of their careers with Doc Rivers coaching and parlay that into a title, then surely a team with three of the top ten players in the NBA, just entering their primes, if that, possibly coached by Pat Riley will bring home the hardware. That letter was written by a bitter turd who just realized his cash cow has jumped the fence to greener pastures. Lebron is what made that team relevant, and without him, they will be lucky to win 30 games. People will see just how big of an impact he's made, if they haven't already, when the Cavaliers are vying for the top spot... of the lottery. I'm as big of a Lebron homer as there is, and I see no way that this is "cowardly betrayal". He's all of 25 years old and has devoted 7 years of his career to that city. They've failed, more or less, and it absolutely isn't his fault. Gilbert says Lebron never "delivered" them a title. Please remind me in the history of the NBA when ONE fucking player won his team a championship. The greatest players in the history of the NBA (Jordan, Chamberlain, Russell, Bird, Magic) never did it by themselves. As a matter of fact, every single one of them had at least one hall of fame running mate. It sickens me for this tool to sit, bash, and blame Lebron for this franchise's shortcomings. Why didn't he, as an owner, put forth more effort into getting free agents to sign or acquiring high level talent to piece around Lebron? Larry Hughes, really? Antawn Jamison at the end of his rope with no knees? An 85 year old Shaq? Sideshow Bob?? Now if he thought it was difficult to bring A-list talent to Cleveland before, just wait until LBJ packs his bags. They stand no chance of bringing anybody of half his talent level, just like they have no chance of competing for anything, ever. So, congrats Dan Gilbert on trying to paint Lebron as the enemy, when you were in fact, the reason this franchise never succeeded during his tenure, and the reason this team will continue to fail. Just one question, Harrison Barnes or Perry Jones? Cleveland Cavaliers, you are on the clock.


----------



## Hollowman

The Cavs had him for 7 years and they blew it. Fans should be upset with Lebron, He tried though. they IMO should be more upset with the owners . Last year during the trade deadline they had a chance to do something and get Amare Stoudemire from the Suns and got Jameson instead. He and Lebron might have been able to do great things. Lebron always said it was about winning for him and the Cavs owners dropped the ball in getting the help that was needed so now it's time to move on, now the amazing part of this is The Heat now have 3 players who can score 90 points or more combined on any given night and depending who they sign next they have the potential to blow out any team that they play barring they can play together.


----------



## Hollowman

mattofvengeance said:


> Dan Gilbert is the biggest moron alive if he thinks for a second the Cavaliers will win a title before Lebron. I'd be pretty surprised if Miami didn't win this season, but even still, they'll have one within three years. The reason being if the Celtics can unify three perennial all stars near the end of their careers with Doc Rivers coaching and parlay that into a title, then surely a team with three of the top ten players in the NBA, just entering their primes, if that, possibly coached by Pat Riley will bring home the hardware. That letter was written by a bitter turd who just realized his cash cow has jumped the fence to greener pastures. Lebron is what made that team relevant, and without him, they will be lucky to win 30 games. People will see just how big of an impact he's made, if they haven't already, when the Cavaliers are vying for the top spot... of the lottery. I'm as big of a Lebron homer as there is, and I see no way that this is "cowardly betrayal". He's all of 25 years old and has devoted 7 years of his career to that city. They've failed, more or less, and it absolutely isn't his fault. Gilbert says Lebron never "delivered" them a title. Please remind me in the history of the NBA when ONE fucking player won his team a championship. The greatest players in the history of the NBA (Jordan, Chamberlain, Russell, Bird, Magic) never did it by themselves. As a matter of fact, every single one of them had at least one hall of fame running mate. It sickens me for this tool to sit, bash, and blame Lebron for this franchise's shortcomings. Why didn't he, as an owner, put forth more effort into getting free agents to sign or acquiring high level talent to piece around Lebron? Larry Hughes, really? Antawn Jamison at the end of his rope with no knees? An 85 year old Shaq? Sideshow Bob?? Now if he thought it was difficult to bring A-list talent to Cleveland before, just wait until LBJ packs his bags. They stand no chance of bringing anybody of half his talent level, just like they have no chance of competing for anything, ever. So, congrats Dan Gilbert on trying to paint Lebron as the enemy, when you were in fact, the reason this franchise never succeeded during his tenure, and the reason this team will continue to fail. Just one question, Harrison Barnes or Perry Jones? Cleveland Cavaliers, you are on the clock.



you thought is similar. but, with a lot more words. have you seen all the people bashing Lebron on espn.com? it's pathetic.


----------



## playstopause

So yeah, watch out for Miami next year.


----------



## mattofvengeance

Hollowman666 said:


> you thought is similar. but, with a lot more words. have you seen all the people bashing Lebron on espn.com? it's pathetic.



Yeah, dude, it is. Furthermore, Dan Gilbert mentions something in that ridiculous letter that Lebron has exhibited qualities "exactly the opposite of what we want our kids to learn". Seriously? So, crying about our favorite toy being taken away is something our kids should learn to do? Be bitter and jealous? Cool, his ownership qualities are poor, and evidently, his parenting is too.


----------



## Azyiu

What LBJ did on live national tv last night was hurtful and cruel to the city of Cleveland or those true Cavs fans. Those are the people who thought they could count on their hero, so to speak. Now that so-called hero just stood them up on live national tv, and that hurts... even for a Lakers fan, I feel those fans' pain... what a class act, LeBron. There goes all my respect for that guy...


----------



## kung_fu

Man that guy is a dick (Cav's owner). Should be interesting seeing what happens in Miami this year, though i would have liked to see what james could do in Chicago.

I do think that James should have prepared a little something to say to the fans from cleveland other than "I hope they continue to support me in miami". A nice speech of some short wouldn't have been out of order. Cool that all proceeds went to charity (boys & girls clubs of all the cities he was expected to go) and that the university of phoenix chipped in for some scholarships.

Also, though i'm looking forward to seeing what the heat can do next season, i wouldn't exactly say i'm rooting for them. Being a raptors fan, i wish bosh the best of luck but i'm not certain that this year's "big three" doesn't seem will be able to do what was done with the Celtics organization. It's time to see if James can be a team player.


----------



## 6string40

To the people of Cleveland, Cavs fans and the douchebag owner...

GET OVER IT

Did you really think he was coming back?? Seriously?? Why would any superstar athlete stay and play for a franchise he believes may never put a team around him to win a championship?? The goal for these guys is to win championships...if it means leaving a city where you are loved, so be it. He didn't do it for the money, he did it for the championship he now has a much better chance of winning than had he stayed.

The owner of the Cavs is an idiot. He wanted LBJ back, no question about it. He made stupid commercials singing songs about LBJ staying. Yet, all of the sudden, when he doesn't come back, he is now a quitter?? He is now someone you don't want your children to look up to?? Where was this sentiment just days ago when he was begging him to stay?? He was going to bring local Fortune 500 company owners to the last meeting with LBJ to try and convince him to stay. Hardly the actions of a man who believes his star player is a quitter.


----------



## mattofvengeance

Azyiu said:


> What LBJ did on live national tv last night was hurtful and cruel to the city of Cleveland or those true Cavs fans. Those are the people who thought they could count on their hero, so to speak. Now that so-called hero just stood them up on live national tv, and that hurts... even for a Lakers fan, I feel those fans' pain... what a class act, LeBron. There goes all my respect for that guy...



Your best player is a rapist. End of discussion.


----------



## kung_fu

mattofvengeance said:


> Your best player is a rapist. End of discussion.



Wow...just wow


----------



## Hollowman

mattofvengeance said:


> Your best player is a rapist. End of discussion.



WOW....Thats all I can say about this.


----------



## GH0STrider

Lebron has taken himself out of the conversation for greatest of all time. You're still safe MJ, haha. The great ones did it as THE MAN, they didn't do it by teaming up with other superstars. Magic, Michael and Larry never joined the same team to win an NBA title. They did it on their teams that were built around them with a good supporting cast. 

Lebron- Miami is Wade's team. It is Wade's city. As of right now- you are his number 2. All you've done is throw in the towel and quit. I have lost every bit of respect for you. And yes, even as a bulls fan I had respect for your "talents".

As for the heat- I am not sure why everyone just crowns them champs. They have 7 guys under contract, 3 of which are rookies taken in the second round. They have no reserves or depth as of yet. Not to mention chemistry will be huge. What if they don't mesh? 

teams like the magic, celtic, lakers, maybe even my new look bulls who are 12 deep with good chemistry could take them out. 

I have never been more disapointed in an NBA player. Lebron has the tools to do it himself and live up high with the all time greats. Instead he sold out to go after a manufactured championship.


----------



## Azyiu

mattofvengeance said:


> Your best player is a rapist. End of discussion.



First of all, I think you crossed the line here.

Secondly, I am not here to discuss, defend or deny whatever happened in CO back in the summer of 2003, but if that girl is a real victim of such a serious crime, would she have just take the money and walk away? Do you know people who have gone through such ordeal in real life? I do, so I know something is not quite right about whatever that girl claimed. Good day.


----------



## yellowv

There are plenty of women that get raped and have to deal with it for the rest of their lives and never get anything. Why shouldn't she have taken the money? Shit OJ got away with murder. You think she was gonna win in court vs. Kobe's high powered lawyers? She did the smart thing. She took a ton of money and let it go. Instead of keep fighting and Kobe getting off and her not getting shit.


----------



## Azyiu

yellowv said:


> There are plenty of women that get raped and have to deal with it for the rest of their lives and never get anything. Why shouldn't she have taken the money? Shit OJ got away with murder. You think she was gonna win in court vs. Kobe's high powered lawyers? She did the smart thing. She took a ton of money and let it go. Instead of keep fighting and Kobe getting off and her not getting shit.



If you must put it _THAT_ way, I see your points and don't necessarily disagree with you. Then again, for a while I thought we were talking about basketball, and how (or how immature and terribly) LBJ handled his departure from Cleveland on live national tv. So in a way I think bringing rape into this discussion is not quite appropriate, if not uncalled for, that's all.


----------



## Sebastian

GH0STrider said:


> They did it on their teams that were built around them with a good supporting cast.



The Cavaliers didn't do anything to help James, to build a team around him - this year there was a lot of GREAT free agents, did the cheap owner of the Cavaliers do something ? No. He wanted to have LeBron and thought he'll do all the work like he did from the beginning he joined the team...

Ray Allen, Kevin Garnett - same situation - great players in their old teams - leaders, but they got their Championship in Boston with Paul Pierce.



GH0STrider said:


> I have never been more disapointed in an NBA player. Lebron has the tools to do it himself and live up high with the all time greats. Instead he sold out to go after a manufactured championship.



No one has the tools to do it by himself... Michael, Kobe - everyone had great players around them, LeBron has none.

I'll be honest, I never liked LeBron that much, but after the decision, and after what the owner of the Cavaliers said about Lebron - I have much more respect for James, and I'm happy he'll play with great players - he deserves to play in a Good team, or deserves to have a good team built around him. no team around him.. Welcome Miami !


----------



## Azyiu

Sebastian said:


> I'll be honest, I never liked LeBron that much, but after the decision, and after what the owner of the Cavaliers said about Lebron - I have much more respect for James, and I'm happy he'll play with great players - he deserves to play in a Good team, or deserves to have a good team built around him. no team around him.. Welcome Miami !



I am the other way around, man. I used to respect LeBron as a player, but the way he handled this whole "the decision" thingy just turned me way off. Regardless of what Dan Gilbert said in his open letter, I still think LeBron could have and should have handled it differently with some class. Sure, players come and go and they sign with whomever offer the most etc, and I have zero problem with that, yet you've never seen someone to go on _live national tv _ to dump this former team the way LBJ did. That's just mean and cruel, man.


----------



## Sebastian

Azyiu said:


> yet you've never seen someone to go on _live national tv _ to dump this former team the way LBJ did. That's just mean and cruel, man.



True, maybe not the best way.. but I think we see what team he was on - and that they could deserve it - LeBron could have experienced it earlier, and with a clearer point of view than other people - I see the Cavs starting from the owner and ending with the fans that burned his jerseys - they're fake "friends/family" if you're on the top they'll love you, and only want to take from you, never give anything back ... and after you stand up to them they'll talk shit about you, and talk how much do you owe them. Lebron doesn't owe them Shit !


----------



## Azyiu

^ You know it's funny that I don't remember Jordan, Bird, Kobe or Magic giving up and running to another team when they weren't winning championships... just saying...


----------



## mattofvengeance

This is why being a Lakers fan, you don't deserve to have an opinion here. Whether you want to admit it or not, Kobe was a large determining factor in the dismissal of Shaquille O'Neal, because LA wasn't big enough for both egos, apparently. Secondly, did you just forget his trade demands in 2007? He held the Lakers hostage for awhile, and then later that year, the Grizzlies gift-wrapped Pau Gasol for them. I'm positive that if the rest of the league knew the price for obtaining a perennial all star big man was Kwame Brown, they would have jumped all over it. That has got to be the biggest heist in the history of the NBA. I also hardly think that Lebron making the best decision for his chance to win a championship is "giving up". Also, Magic won a championship his first year in the NBA on Kareem's team, so don't give me that business. Larry Bird played with three hall of famers for most of his career, and Jordan had Scottie. For the last seven years, Lebron has singlehandedly made that team relevant, being an MVP candidate each and every season, leading a team of scrubs who, own their own merit, are only capable of about 30 wins (at best), so comparing him to these legends and saying he's no longer in the discussion for greatest of all time is flat out retarded. Chew on this, James won 61 games last season with Mo Williams and Sideshow Bob as his running mates. Imagine what he's going to do now with two other top ten NBA players, who clearly have wanted to play together for awhile. Did you see the damage they unleashed in the Olympics?


----------



## SnowfaLL

wow its funny how many bitter cleveland fans are bashing Lebron for making a smart decision. Think about the past 3-4 years in cleveland, who have they brought in to help him?? an old shaq way out of his prime?? Lebron was carrying the team by himself for years, and they wernt trying to improve it by getting him good teammates. The best player they got him was Moon, and even then hes young and raw.

I mean, im a huge Raptors fan, but I dont hate Bosh for making this decision.. even though it puts our franchise back like 3-5 years.. But he did what was best for him to win a championship. The Raptors are similar to the Cavs, they brought in some shit players in the past few years like Turkelu, Marion, O'neal.. and traded away their good young players like Jamario Moon... So clearly Bosh realized that if he wants to win a championship, he wont do it in Toronto with the way they are going. He made a personal decision for himself and everyone in Canada who is a Raptors fan should thank him for the years he made us relevant and be happy to see one of our players potentially win a championship next year, instead of having a Vince Carter type dick who is hated around the league for being an arrogant asshole and bashing the city on his way out. Fuck Carter.

Lebron fits more in the Bosh category, he has never said anything bad about Cleveland, he just said he had to do this for himself.. Cleveland fans think hes the best thing since slice bread for 7 years, then now you are saying he is not worth your money, and "quit" on you in the championship games??? wtf? I think Lebron said it best at his press conference after replying to the Dan Gilbert letter.. "After that letter, I know I made the right decision to leave Cleveland".. That speaks volumes for the integrity of LBJ and the immaturity of the Cavs management.


----------



## mattofvengeance

I'll take this bit of nonsense piece by piece.



GH0STrider said:


> Lebron has taken himself out of the conversation for greatest of all time. You're still safe MJ, haha. The great ones did it as THE MAN, they didn't do it by teaming up with other superstars. Magic, Michael and Larry never joined the same team to win an NBA title. They did it on their teams that were built around them with a good supporting cast.



I fail to see how putting himself in the best possible position to win a championship, while taking less money to do it, takes him out of the conversation. Like I told the other dude, Magic was drafted to an NBA championship team, that also happened to be Kareem's team. Also, good supporting cast? Calling the supporting casts on those teams good is a tremendous slight. Magic's Laker teams featured three hall of famers, other than himself. One of them is also the NBA's all time leading scorer. Larry Bird played with four hall of famers, which doesn't include a great player in Danny Ainge. Had the Cavs been able to pair Lebron with another hall of fame caliber player (Not Shaq on his last legs, people), things could have been different. I'll tell you this, I know he did what he could to bring Bosh to Cleveland, but it didn't happen. 



GH0STrider said:


> Lebron- Miami is Wade's team. It is Wade's city. As of right now- you are his number 2. All you've done is throw in the towel and quit. I have lost every bit of respect for you. And yes, even as a bulls fan I had respect for your "talents".



Whether it has been Wade's team or not is irrelevant. What you have is three players who have put personal accolades and fiscal goals aside to compete for the ultimate glory. Most players never get there, so I fail to see how you can fault them for making this decision. Lebron could've handled it differently, sure, but the bottom line is he's putting the name on the front of the jersey way ahead of the one on the back. 



GH0STrider said:


> As for the heat- I am not sure why everyone just crowns them champs. They have 7 guys under contract, 3 of which are rookies taken in the second round. They have no reserves or depth as of yet. Not to mention chemistry will be huge. What if they don't mesh?



Ok, if three all star players in the twilight of their careers can join the Celtics and win a Championship, what makes you think that three of the top ten players in the NBA in the prime of their career on the same roster won't, at the very least, be considered the favorite in the East? I'm not writing them in the Finals just yet, but you'd be crazy to think they don't have that potential. Supposedly, they've inked Mike Miller to a contract, which will significantly improve that depth you speak of, and there are reports Pat Riley is talking to Derrick Fisher. Plus, I'm sure with that roster, they can convince several veterans to take the league minimum and provide an impact on their quest for titles. If you watched a minute of the Beijing Olympics, then I don't even need to answer that last question. 



GH0STrider said:


> teams like the magic, celtic, lakers, maybe even my new look bulls who are 12 deep with good chemistry could take them out.



The Magic? Absolutely not. That team relies on three point shooting waaay too much, and Dwight Howard still hasn't developed an offensive game. 

Celtics? eh, maybe. Who knows if KG or Ray Allen will hold up in their brittle state? Who knows when Kendrick Perkins will be back? The one thing they do possess is exceptional team defense, but I'm not sure how you can consistently defend three incredible scorers, especially when Lebron and Wade attack the basket better than anybody in the league. 

Lakers? They stand the best chance. Kobe and Artest play very good defense, and Gasol might be able to impede Bosh a little bit. I think he's way too soft to shut him down, but his size will at least be a deterrent. 

Bulls? 12 deep? Really? I'm pretty sure nobody in the NBA is the least bit worried about Acie Law, James Johnson, Taj Gibson or Jannero Pargo. To be brutally honest, I think if Lebron and Bosh would have gone to the Bulls, that roster would be better than the current Heat roster by a slim margin. 

I think this is your top 4 in the east next year.

1. Heat
2. Bulls
3. Magic
4. Celtics



GH0STrider said:


> I have never been more disapointed in an NBA player. Lebron has the tools to do it himself and live up high with the all time greats. Instead he sold out to go after a manufactured championship.



I think I've voiced my opinion, but I can't say enough that he made the best decision to put himself in the best position to win a title. You can be butthurt about it if you want, but calling it a manufactured championship is ridiculous. This isn't the Yankees were talking about here. 

I'll say this as well. The real loser in all this? The New York Knicks. How do you explain to fans that you've essentially wasted two years, charging them full price for tickets, selling them on getting Lebron in 2010, and coming back with Amar'e Stoudemire. I think that's hilarious.


----------



## mattofvengeance

NickCormier said:


> wow its funny how many bitter cleveland fans are bashing Lebron for making a smart decision. Think about the past 3-4 years in cleveland, who have they brought in to help him?? an old shaq way out of his prime?? Lebron was carrying the team by himself for years, and they wernt trying to improve it by getting him good teammates. The best player they got him was Moon, and even then hes young and raw.
> 
> I mean, im a huge Raptors fan, but I dont hate Bosh for making this decision.. even though it puts our franchise back like 3-5 years.. But he did what was best for him to win a championship. The Raptors are similar to the Cavs, they brought in some shit players in the past few years like Turkelu, Marion, O'neal.. and traded away their good young players like Jamario Moon... So clearly Bosh realized that if he wants to win a championship, he wont do it in Toronto with the way they are going. He made a personal decision for himself and everyone in Canada who is a Raptors fan should thank him for the years he made us relevant and be happy to see one of our players potentially win a championship next year, instead of having a Vince Carter type dick who is hated around the league for being an arrogant asshole and bashing the city on his way out. Fuck Carter.
> 
> Lebron fits more in the Bosh category, he has never said anything bad about Cleveland, he just said he had to do this for himself.. Cleveland fans think hes the best thing since slice bread for 7 years, then now you are saying he is not worth your money, and &quot;quit&quot; on you in the championship games??? wtf? I think Lebron said it best at his press conference after replying to the Dan Gilbert letter.. &quot;After that letter, I know I made the right decision to leave Cleveland&quot;.. That speaks volumes for the integrity of LBJ and the immaturity of the Cavs management.



QFT


----------



## Sebastian

Azyiu said:


> ^ You know it's funny that I don't remember Jordan, Bird, Kobe or Magic giving up and running to another team when they weren't winning championships... just saying...



Of course, Michael joined the Bulls in '84, and won his championship in '91, and he played with players like Scottie Pippen, Dennis Rodman, Ron Harper, Steve Kerr, Toni Kukoc to name a few.... top of the game at that time.

I really like the Lakers, I personally think that Kobe is #1 in the game these days, still he had support from his team, the Lakers had built a graet team around him - LeBron did not.

I hope to see a Lakers - Heat final next year. That would be even more awesome than Lakers-Celtics.


----------



## Azyiu

mattofvengeance said:


> This is why being a Lakers fan, you don't deserve to have an opinion here. Whether you want to admit it or not, Kobe was a large determining factor in the dismissal of Shaquille O'Neal, because LA wasn't big enough for both egos, apparently. Secondly, did you just forget his trade demands in 2007? He held the Lakers hostage for awhile, and then later that year, the Grizzlies gift-wrapped Pau Gasol for them. I'm positive that if the rest of the league knew the price for obtaining a perennial all star big man was Kwame Brown, they would have jumped all over it. That has got to be the biggest heist in the history of the NBA.



People have been hating Kobe for his ego since his inception into the league. And that's been like 14 years and 5 titles. Yet this argument fails, since Kobe is _STILL_ a Laker.




mattofvengeance said:


> I also hardly think that Lebron making the best decision for his chance to win a championship is "giving up". Also, Magic won a championship his first year in the NBA on Kareem's team, so don't give me that business. Larry Bird played with three hall of famers for most of his career, and Jordan had Scottie. For the last seven years, Lebron has singlehandedly made that team relevant, being an MVP candidate each and every season, leading a team of scrubs who, own their own merit, are only capable of about 30 wins (at best), so comparing him to these legends and saying he's no longer in the discussion for greatest of all time is flat out retarded.



I suggest you learn to read. What I really said was those great ones who won championships don't easily switch teams. That's all. 




mattofvengeance said:


> Chew on this, James won 61 games last season with Mo Williams and Sideshow Bob as his running mates. Imagine what he's going to do now with two other top ten NBA players, who clearly have wanted to play together for awhile.



You are right, LeBron by himself won 61 games last season and 66 the season before. This Heat team has better win 72 plus games with all 3 of them, or it would be a failure per the way you put it. 




mattofvengeance said:


> Did you see the damage they unleashed in the Olympics?



The 2008 Olympics? Especially the gold medal game against Spain? Yeah, of course, I remember that everyone was staring at each other not sure what to do; until Kobe pretty much said screw this and took over. 




mattofvengeance said:


> I fail to see how putting himself in the best possible position to win a championship, while taking less money to do it, takes him out of the conversation. Like I told the other dude, Magic was drafted to an NBA championship team, that also happened to be Kareem's team. Also, good supporting cast? Calling the supporting casts on those teams good is a tremendous slight. Magic's Laker teams featured three hall of famers, other than himself. One of them is also the NBA's all time leading scorer. Larry Bird played with four hall of famers, which doesn't include a great player in Danny Ainge. Had the Cavs been able to pair Lebron with another hall of fame caliber player (Not Shaq on his last legs, people), things could have been different. I'll tell you this, I know he did what he could to bring Bosh to Cleveland, but it didn't happen.



There, you really didn't know what I meant by Jordan, Bird, Kobe or Magic wouldn't give up and running to another team when they weren't winning championships... how sad...   

Besides, your argument fails again in my opinion. Those truly great ones want and personally take on challenges. So when your idol (it is safe to say you sir are a LeBron fan boy) said he doesn't have the pressure to score 30pts a night... geez, I knew this guy have one thing in common with Saturn. Both are big and full of gas, but at least the latter has rings... multiple rings! I don't recall Jordan, Bird, Magic or Kobe say I don't want to carry the scoring load, or to shoot less...


----------



## mattofvengeance

No, I think you need to learn how to read. I'm going to say it really slowly to help you understand. There wasn't really a time in Bird or Magic's career where they weren't winning championships, you imbecile. Magic won his first in his first season, Bird in his second, so their situations are completely incomparable. Apparently you also fail to realize they all had multiple hall of fame running mates. I feel like I've said that a thousand times, yet it still doesn't seep through your thick fucking skull. Also, why the hell would Bird or Magic leave anyway, or Kobe for that matter? They play for storied franchises with seemingly infinite money. My argument doesn't fail because not one time, ever, in the history of basketball has one player won his team a championship. He put himself in the best possible position to do so.


----------



## GH0STrider

mattofvengeance said:


> I'll take this bit of nonsense piece by piece.
> 
> 
> 
> I fail to see how putting himself in the best possible position to win a championship, while taking less money to do it, takes him out of the conversation. Like I told the other dude, Magic was drafted to an NBA championship team, that also happened to be Kareem's team. Also, good supporting cast? Calling the supporting casts on those teams good is a tremendous slight. Magic's Laker teams featured three hall of famers, other than himself. One of them is also the NBA's all time leading scorer. Larry Bird played with four hall of famers, which doesn't include a great player in Danny Ainge. Had the Cavs been able to pair Lebron with another hall of fame caliber player (Not Shaq on his last legs, people), things could have been different. I'll tell you this, I know he did what he could to bring Bosh to Cleveland, but it didn't happen.



I agree with you he tried to get bosh to Cleveland. When that didn't happen he jumped ship. The point is to do it with a great supporting cast with him being the man. I can't say he is the man in miami.



mattofvengeance said:


> Whether it has been Wade's team or not is irrelevant. What you have is three players who have put personal accolades and fiscal goals aside to compete for the ultimate glory. Most players never get there, so I fail to see how you can fault them for making this decision. Lebron could've handled it differently, sure, but the bottom line is he's putting the name on the front of the jersey way ahead of the one on the back.



And kicking his legacy to the curb. Good for him. 





mattofvengeance said:


> Ok, if three all star players in the twilight of their careers can join the Celtics and win a Championship, what makes you think that three of the top ten players in the NBA in the prime of their career on the same roster won't, at the very least, be considered the favorite in the East? I'm not writing them in the Finals just yet, but you'd be crazy to think they don't have that potential. Supposedly, they've inked Mike Miller to a contract, which will significantly improve that depth you speak of, and there are reports Pat Riley is talking to Derrick Fisher. Plus, I'm sure with that roster, they can convince several veterans to take the league minimum and provide an impact on their quest for titles. If you watched a minute of the Beijing Olympics, then I don't even need to answer that last question.



3 players in the twighlight of their careers- that couldn't do it on their own. Wade has done it. Bosh will never be the center piece of a franchise no matter how much he thinks he should be. Lebron- Had he won a title in Cleveland I don't think I would care as much. But he proved- in his prime he couldn't do it. He didn't want to score 30 a game. He didn't want the burden of it all being on him. Michael did. Larry did. Magic did. Kobe did and still does. 




mattofvengeance said:


> The Magic? Absolutely not. That team relies on three point shooting waaay too much, and Dwight Howard still hasn't developed an offensive game.
> 
> Celtics? eh, maybe. Who knows if KG or Ray Allen will hold up in their brittle state? Who knows when Kendrick Perkins will be back? The one thing they do possess is exceptional team defense, but I'm not sure how you can consistently defend three incredible scorers, especially when Lebron and Wade attack the basket better than anybody in the league.
> 
> Lakers? They stand the best chance. Kobe and Artest play very good defense, and Gasol might be able to impede Bosh a little bit. I think he's way too soft to shut him down, but his size will at least be a deterrent.
> 
> Bulls? 12 deep? Really? I'm pretty sure nobody in the NBA is the least bit worried about Acie Law, James Johnson, Taj Gibson or Jannero Pargo. To be brutally honest, I think if Lebron and Bosh would have gone to the Bulls, that roster would be better than the current Heat roster by a slim margin.
> 
> I think this is your top 4 in the east next year.
> 
> 1. Heat
> 2. Bulls
> 3. Magic
> 4. Celtics



The magic very easily could exploit this teams weakness and beat them. Please see the 2009 eastern conference finals. 

celtics- again- depth. They proved that by beating teams that were way better then they were this season and came just 5 points shy of beating a much better laker club. 

Bulls- pargo and law are no longer on our roster. But Rose, Noah, Deng, Gibson, Boozer, Korver, possible JJ redick, the 14 million or so we still have to add players as well as some decent picks that have been playing overseas. Yeah there will be depth in Chicago. 




mattofvengeance said:


> I think I've voiced my opinion, but I can't say enough that he made the best decision to put himself in the best position to win a title. You can be butthurt about it if you want, but calling it a manufactured championship is ridiculous. This isn't the Yankees were talking about here.
> 
> I'll say this as well. The real loser in all this? The New York Knicks. How do you explain to fans that you've essentially wasted two years, charging them full price for tickets, selling them on getting Lebron in 2010, and coming back with Amar'e Stoudemire. I think that's hilarious.



It is a manufactured title as far as the NBA is concerned. You can get away with a hell of a lot more in baseball with the lack of a true salary cap. Again- it's not about him putting himself in the best position to win. I agree with you. He did what he perceived to be the best spot. Although, I argue the bulls are the best spot hands down. The point is he couldn't do it as the center piece. The heart of the team. He is doing it elsewhere. Bottomline- that's fine. Just don't expect to hear his name in the discussion of greatest of all time.


----------



## GH0STrider

Sebastian said:


> The Cavaliers didn't do anything to help James, to build a team around him - this year there was a lot of GREAT free agents, did the cheap owner of the Cavaliers do something ? No. He wanted to have LeBron and thought he'll do all the work like he did from the beginning he joined the team...
> 
> Ray Allen, Kevin Garnett - same situation - great players in their old teams - leaders, but they got their Championship in Boston with Paul Pierce.



Cheap- this isn't baseball. The nba has a salary cap. If a team goes over they have to pay a dollar for dollar fine. It's Cleveland, Not New York. Any why would you go out and trade for players or sign players without knowing if Lebron was coming back? Not to mention the roster as is was built around him and had a good shot to win. 

The big 3 in Boston is not the same at all. These are players towards the end of their careers that joined up, not 3 of the nba's best in their prime. 





Sebastian said:


> No one has the tools to do it by himself... Michael, Kobe - everyone had great players around them, LeBron has none.
> 
> I'll be honest, I never liked LeBron that much, but after the decision, and after what the owner of the Cavaliers said about Lebron - I have much more respect for James, and I'm happy he'll play with great players - he deserves to play in a Good team, or deserves to have a good team built around him. no team around him.. Welcome Miami !



Michael and Kobe have and had a good supporting cast. Yeah. But they did it as the cornerstone of the franchise.


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> People have been hating Kobe for his ego since his inception into the league. And that's been like 14 years and 5 titles. Yet this argument fails, since Kobe is _STILL_ a Laker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest you learn to read. What I really said was those great ones who won championships don't easily switch teams. That's all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are right, LeBron by himself won 61 games last season and 66 the season before. This Heat team has better win 72 plus games with all 3 of them, or it would be a failure per the way you put it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 2008 Olympics? Especially the gold medal game against Spain? Yeah, of course, I remember that everyone was staring at each other not sure what to do; until Kobe pretty much said screw this and took over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There, you really didn't know what I meant by Jordan, Bird, Kobe or Magic wouldn't give up and running to another team when they weren't winning championships... how sad...
> 
> Besides, your argument fails again in my opinion. Those truly great ones want and personally take on challenges. So when your idol (it is safe to say you sir are a LeBron fan boy) said he doesn't have the pressure to score 30pts a night... geez, I knew this guy have one thing in common with Saturn. Both are big and full of gas, but at least the latter has rings... multiple rings! I don't recall Jordan, Bird, Magic or Kobe say I don't want to carry the scoring load, or to shoot less...



Agreed on all points.


----------



## SnowfaLL

The thing is, the bulls are running on "potential".. Sure, we all think Rose and etc will be good in a few years, going to multiple playoffs.. but we thought the same about the Hornets afew years ago with their young team, and even the Hawks looked great in the regular season with such young potential only to fall apart like the bulls in the playoffs.

LBJ is going with a PROVEN winning franchise, you seem to forget the Heat won it all afew years ago, they are used to the situation, so bring in a Bosh and LBJ and that just makes them that much closer. Bosh is better than Shaq was at his time in Miami, and LBJ even though he wont be "the guy", he is the ultimate teammate, most likely going to play an almost Steve Nash role (altho obv not as a PG) where he will make everyone on the team around him 10 times better, which is the only reason Cleveland even sniffed the NFC championship series. 

Face it. The Bulls havent done much lately, they BARELY squeaked into the playoffs this year, I believe it was 1 game over the Raptors with them having injured players for half the year (Wasnt Bosh out like 15+ games this year? or was it last).. If the Raptors won 1 more game, the Bulls wouldnt of made the playoffs. They will be decent in the future, maybe, but who knows for sure, LBJ cant bank on uncertainties. For all we know, the bulls may pull off a trade for one of their young core guys like Rose even, to pick up a draft pick and a vet player.. Hell, it sure felt that way when the Raptors traded Jamario Moon.. who had so much potential and was flashing greatness only to be traded away for peanuts =/


----------



## Hollowman

1.How can Lebron be the Cornerstone? when he was the only Stone in with the pebbles in Cleveland?
2.Lebron did destroy his legacy, He's adding new chapters.
3.How do you know it's Wade's team? when he said wouldn't be there if the other2 had went to the Bulls?
4.Kobe and Michael-forgetting the common denominator,huh? Phil Jackson as a head coach. 
5.What about owners who actually care about their teams and not using them as a tax right off? Do the Cavs actually have one of these? Dan Gilbert's letter was written after he found out that they'd loose 100 mil in sales.
6.About sed letter, pure comedy about the Letter that Dan Gilbert wrote he played everyone, The Cavs got 5 draft picks and 14.7 mil for Lebron because he did a sign and trade.
7.Clevelanders should be used to this (no offense) and really was it a surprise?
8.Most Important. Get over it whats done is done.

Honerable mention. They could have played for league minimum, it was suggested on the last page in an issue of SI about 4-6 months ago Titled "An open letter to Lebron."


----------



## Hollowman

NickCormier said:


> Bosh is better than Shaq was at his time in Miami.



I wouldn't comparea Center (Shaq) to a Power Forward (Bosh) Shaq was 34 when he played in Miami.


----------



## Azyiu

mattofvengeance said:


> No, I think you need to learn how to read. I'm going to say it really slowly to help you understand. There wasn't really a time in Bird or Magic's career where they weren't winning championships, you imbecile. Magic won his first in his first season, Bird in his second, so their situations are completely incomparable. Apparently you also fail to realize they all had multiple hall of fame running mates. I feel like I've said that a thousand times, yet it still doesn't seep through *your thick fucking skull*. Also, why the hell would Bird or Magic leave anyway, or Kobe for that matter? They play for storied franchises with seemingly infinite money. My argument doesn't fail because not one time, ever, in the history of basketball has one player won his team a championship. He put himself in the best possible position to do so.



I only agreed part of your argument here on both Magic and Bird started winning championships early. Yet, Jordan didn't win anything early, Thoams didn't win anything early, Hakeem didn't win anything early and the Rockets were terrible in the late 80's, Robinson didn't win anything early and was labelled soft even.

Again, I have zero problem LeBron jump ship, ok, but those truly great ones MAKE history and they tend to MAKE their average teams better, that's all.

By the way, using the above kind of language on an _internet_ forum is really smart and classy, buddy.


----------



## GH0STrider

NickCormier said:


> The thing is, the bulls are running on "potential".. Sure, we all think Rose and etc will be good in a few years, going to multiple playoffs.. but we thought the same about the Hornets afew years ago with their young team, and even the Hawks looked great in the regular season with such young potential only to fall apart like the bulls in the playoffs.
> 
> LBJ is going with a PROVEN winning franchise, you seem to forget the Heat won it all afew years ago, they are used to the situation, so bring in a Bosh and LBJ and that just makes them that much closer. Bosh is better than Shaq was at his time in Miami, and LBJ even though he wont be "the guy", he is the ultimate teammate, most likely going to play an almost Steve Nash role (altho obv not as a PG) where he will make everyone on the team around him 10 times better, which is the only reason Cleveland even sniffed the NFC championship series.
> 
> Face it. The Bulls havent done much lately, they BARELY squeaked into the playoffs this year, I believe it was 1 game over the Raptors with them having injured players for half the year (Wasnt Bosh out like 15+ games this year? or was it last).. If the Raptors won 1 more game, the Bulls wouldnt of made the playoffs. They will be decent in the future, maybe, but who knows for sure, LBJ cant bank on uncertainties. For all we know, the bulls may pull off a trade for one of their young core guys like Rose even, to pick up a draft pick and a vet player.. Hell, it sure felt that way when the Raptors traded Jamario Moon.. who had so much potential and was flashing greatness only to be traded away for peanuts =/



Wow, just wow. Proven winning franchise? No. The Heat had not won anything prior to 2006 and haven't even won a playoff series since. Winners? hardly. 

Rose is already good. He was an all-star in his 2nd year. He in on the verge of superstar. This much improved roster along with his own personal development should push him closer to that level. 

Steve nash role? Are you seriously implying that Nash is not and has not been the best player on the suns? In case you forgot- he is the one with the mvp hardware. 

Let's get something right about Bosh- he was hurt. But could have played through a lot of it. He quit on Toronto. 

The bulls had a 10 game losing streak- still finished. 500 and last I checked, beat Toronto to clinch their playoff spot. Noah was hurt and played through it even causing worse injury. That is a guy that wants to win. 

The bulls aren't going to give away Rose for a draft pick or anything. He is a hometown player with the potential for greatness. That is just a ridiculous statement.

And did you just compare Derrick Rose and Moon? Really? I mean, what are you watching? Moon is not even in the same conversation.


----------



## GH0STrider

Hollowman666 said:


> I wouldn't comparea Center (Shaq) to a Power Forward (Bosh) Shaq was 34 when he played in Miami.



Agreed. Not to mention that saying bosh is better than shaq in his prime is a complete joke. 

A. Shaq's prime was not in Miami. He has 2 good seasons in miami and then age got the best of him. His prime was in LA during the 3 peat. 

B. Bost has never dominated the game like shaq. Never and he never will. I'm not even arguing this. If anyone actually thinks bosh is better than shaq in his prime than you have no business discussing the NBA.


----------



## SnowfaLL

You guys call Shaq in Miami his Prime?? What about those championships in LA like 4 years prior, thats not his prime?? Shaq was getting old, and at that time, I would take Bosh right now over Shaq in Miami. No question.


----------



## Hollowman

NickCormier said:


> You guys call Shaq in Miami his Prime?? What about those championships in LA like 4 years prior, thats not his prime?? Shaq was getting old, and at that time, I would take Bosh right now over Shaq in Miami. No question.



Look at my comment I didn't say Shaq was in his prime , I'm not quite sure where you got that from. His prime was Orlando and L.A. as a matter of fact I don't think Ghost did either.


----------



## Syrinx

mattofvengeance said:


> Bulls? 12 deep? Really? I'm pretty sure nobody in the NBA is the least bit worried about Acie Law, James Johnson, Taj Gibson or Jannero Pargo. To be brutally honest, I think if Lebron and Bosh would have gone to the Bulls, that roster would be better than the current Heat roster by a slim margin.



What current Heat roster? The currently have 7 players and that's if they sign and keep three draft picks.


----------



## mattofvengeance

Syrinx said:


> What current Heat roster? The currently have 7 players and that's if they sign and keep three draft picks.



Mario Chalmers
Lebron James
Dwayne Wade
Chris Bosh
Udonis Haslem
Zydrunas Ilgauskas
Mike Miller
Juwan Howard
Dexter Pittman
Jarvis Varnado
Da'Sean Butler

Last I checked, that's greater than 7, and I wouldn't sleep on those draft picks. Varnado is the best shot blocker in that draft, and Da'Sean Butler would have been a first rounder had he not gotten injured. There are still plenty of solid vets available on the market too.


----------



## bass7620bk

Why isn't anybody putting any blame on the management of the cavaliers. Gilbert has proved that he can be a huge douchbag and who knows what goes on behind closed doors. LeBron played for them for 7 years and they failed to provide him with a good supporting cast. He had to basicly play every position. Point being, why didn't the caveliers bring the players to him so he wouldn't have to go to them?


----------



## GH0STrider

mattofvengeance said:


> Mario Chalmers
> Lebron James
> Dwayne Wade
> Chris Bosh
> Udonis Haslem
> Zydrunas Ilgauskas
> Mike Miller
> Juwan Howard
> Dexter Pittman
> Jarvis Varnado
> Da'Sean Butler
> 
> Last I checked, that's greater than 7, and I wouldn't sleep on those draft picks. Varnado is the best shot blocker in that draft, and Da'Sean Butler would have been a first rounder had he not gotten injured. There are still plenty of solid vets available on the market too.



technically speaking as of today, mike miller, big Z, and Juwan howard have not signed a contract with the Miami Heat. So no, that is not greater than 7. 

And until they prove otherwise you can not count on those draft picks. Good college players aren't always good in the pros. Not to mention they are all 2nd round picks. They will have to earn a roster spot come opening day.


----------



## playstopause

bass7620bk said:


> Why isn't anybody putting any blame on the management of the cavaliers. Gilbert has proved that he can be a huge douchbag and who knows what goes on behind closed doors. LeBron played for them for 7 years and they failed to provide him with a good supporting cast. He had to basicly play every position. Point being, why didn't the caveliers bring the players to him so he wouldn't have to go to them?



That's it. That and Miami is a _bit_ more glamorous than Cleveland. A young man needs to party.  



Oh, and


----------



## Azyiu

So the 2010-11 season is around the corner, I wonder if we have any more NBA fans here on SS.  This thread used to be pretty active, and now it is as good as dead...


----------



## GH0STrider

I'm still here. Go Bulls! Even though we are probably headed for a rough start between the schedule and Boozer out till Thanksgiving.


----------



## kung_fu

Looks like i won't be watching as much Raptors hoops on the TV as i wanted this year. There is a new channel that is hosting the majority of the games, but my satellite provider doesn't get it until next year.


----------



## Azyiu

The Bulls will be alright, and they will only get better when Boozer comes back. 

As for the *D-Wade's *Miami Heat, they should be pretty good, but why are most writers saying they are a championship team? I mean, look at their roster. Other D-Wade himself, Bosh, Queen James and Big Z, who are the rest of the guys? Ok, I know who they are, but you know what I mean... their bench is as weak as Obama's cabinet, man! 

Oh, and for those of you might remember, I used to get a grand total of 3 damn games per week from my cable carrier... hell, they didn't even show a single first round game two seasons in a row!! Not anymore!! Suddenly and finally they have the NBA TV Asia, and I get at least a game everyday!! And occassionally we are also getting some double headers, yay!!


----------



## Sebastian

Ahh new season... This will be interesting...

1. I hope Lakers will Win  Kobe Rules 
2. I hope Miami will be awesome, and they'll play LA in the finals...
3. I hope Boston will be good too... 
4. Interested in Orlando Magic as well...

what else... Agent Zero is playing again ? awesome....


----------



## Sebastian

Boston wins with Miami 88-80

LA Lakers win


----------



## kung_fu

Azyiu said:


> Oh, and for those of you might remember, I used to get a grand total of 3 damn games per week from my cable carrier... hell, they didn't even show a single first round game two seasons in a row!! Not anymore!! Suddenly and finally they have the NBA TV Asia, and I get at least a game everyday!! And occassionally we are also getting some double headers, yay!!



Great news man . I recall hearing you mention the lack of available matches before.


----------



## Azyiu

After the first few games, I still think John Wall and Blake Griffin are in for a very tight ROY race!


----------



## spkenn5

Azyiu said:


> After the first few games, I still think John Wall and Blake Griffin are in for a very tight ROY race!



that is expected from the #1 pick overall.. however, evan turner is a big dissapointment he hasnt stepped up and played his game and show his talent.

to back things up, did you see heat vs boston? 38 years old shaq played bosh like he was a doll. he is still dominant even though he wasnt as efficient as he used to be.


----------



## ralphy1976

Blake Griffin, this guy is unbelievable!!!

i will vote for him to go to the All-stars (he is double double figure so far, and i think only 3 other players are currently doing so right now).

i also hope he will do the dunk contest cause he can jump and be nasty!!!

Clippers were unlucky last night, last second buzzer beater from the lakers was missed by LAC's defence by..what..maybe 0.5" away form the tip of the last defender...crazy!!


----------



## Azyiu

Why wouldn't the car drive? 

Oh, Fisher has got the clutch!


----------



## ralphy1976

Azyiu said:


> Why wouldn't the car drive?
> 
> Oh, Fisher has got the clutch!



in all seriousness, struggling to beat the LA clippers isn't exactly something to be bragging about!!! 

having said that, fisher's play was very good and a win is a win!!!


----------



## Azyiu

ralphy1976 said:


> in all seriousness, struggling to beat the LA clippers isn't exactly something to be bragging about!!!
> 
> having said that, fisher's play was very good and a win is a win!!!



Yes, and no. 

Considering we are playing very short handed (Bynum, Ratliff are still out, Caracter got hurt last night, and Pau isn't exactly a 100% either) right now, I am not surprised we struggle the way we did against bigger teams or more athletic teams right now. Then again, as long as the game is close enough in the end, don't bet against us.


----------



## spkenn5

and kudos to the lakers.. from having it down 10+ and made it a win.. these guys really work their behind till the last seconds!


----------



## ralphy1976

Yao Ming is finished..officially..not really a surprise : 4 games in 2 years!!!

Next on the list i think Greg Ogden....


----------



## Azyiu

ralphy1976 said:


> Yao Ming is finished..officially..not really a surprise : 4 games in 2 years!!!
> 
> Next on the list i think Greg Ogden....



Sad but true, but then at least Yao had showed us what he was capable of. As for Oden, he hasn't even impressed me a bit even when was he relatively healthy last season. That guy is a foul magnet!


----------



## ralphy1976

ogden reminds me of the 1st pick of the draft who the bulls swapped for MJ...he just had a nightmare of a time and no-one remembers him for anything but this fact...

Sad for Yao ming..there is a good article on the NBA front page today.


----------



## Azyiu

ralphy1976 said:


> ogden reminds me of the 1st pick of the draft who the bulls swapped for MJ...he just had a nightmare of a time and no-one remembers him for anything but this fact...



You lost me there... MJ was drafted at #3 overall, and the #1 overall pick in that 1984 draft was Hakeem Olajuwon!


----------



## mattofvengeance

Azyiu said:


> You lost me there... MJ was drafted at #3 overall, and the #1 overall pick in that 1984 draft was Hakeem Olajuwon!



Yeah, and no one traded picks with the Bulls in that draft. The Rockets won the coin flip and got the first pick in the draft. The second pick, who I'm positive you're thinking of, was Sam Bouie, who oddly enough was also taken by the Trail Blazers and is regarded as one of the biggest busts of all time. Imagine how beast the Blazers could have been with MJ and Clyde the Glide, and also how good the Blazers would be now had they taken Kevin Durant instead of Greg Oden. 

I had actually planned on bringing up a point I heard this guy on the radio talk about today, and you guys kinda led me to it. He was talking about 7 footers and their injury risks, particularly of late. Guys like Dwight Howard and Shaquille O'Neal are the severe minority of bigs who haven't really had any major injuries, where you have Yao Ming, Greg Oden, Andrew Bynum, and guys like that who just can't stay healthy. Even as big of a beast as Amare Stoudemire has been this season and times throughout his career, he had microfracture surgery on his knee and is one of the lucky ones to have recovered fully. I agree with this guy. There's no way I'm taking a 7 footer early in the draft with those sort of injury risks. With the height and weight those guys carry around, that is a lot of stress to be putting on your lower extremities and back. I'm 6'7, and I've got back problems, so I can only imagine what somebody 7'2 is dealing with


----------



## JP Universe

The Orlando Magic owned the weekend headlines in the NBA by trading for Gilbert Arenas, Jason Richardson, Hedo Turkoglu, and Earl Clark while giving up Rashard Lewis to the Washington Wizards and Vince Carter, Marcin Gortat, and Mickael Pietrus to the Phoenix Suns.


----------



## mattofvengeance

I can't really fault them for unloading Rashard Lewis' contract, but adding Gilbert Arenas isn't the right decision.


----------



## Azyiu

Those trades Orlando made over the weekend were two do-nothing trades at best. They got rid of Lewis' huge contract, while also unloaded VC! 

Then again, like Matt said above, getting Arenas might not look good in a long run (his contract is one more year longer than Lewis'), and he is likely going to come off the bench. Paying $18M for a bench guy? Ouch! Also, though they got Hedo back, who I think fits well in their system; they lost Gortat. Now the Magic will be in trouble when (it happens alot in the playoffs) Howard is in foul troubles. Good luck.


----------



## mattofvengeance

Yeah, and it isn't just IQ 0's contract, its his selfish play and his antics. I've never liked the way the guy plays, and with his off the court issues, I don't think Orlando made the right call. They're still beneath the Celtics, Heat, and even the Bulls IMO


----------



## JP Universe

I think they are trying to to take a risk and that extra step to match the other guys in the East. Hedo will work well. I have my doubts with Mr Arenas


----------



## mattofvengeance

Hedo is fine cause he works well in their system. J Rich is pretty much a little better version of Pietrus, sp it's not that much of an upgrade. Still not really a fan of their moves.


----------



## Azyiu

With the number of players the Magic were willing to give up, I wonder why they didn't go for Melo or CP3 instead? At least they won't have to give up Gortat going that route.


----------



## mattofvengeance

Probably cause there's no way Melo is going anywhere but New York. Paul, I'm not sure about, but they don't really need another point guard. Arenas is the right "type" of player they need, as in score first, but he's a head case with the worst case of shooter's amnesia I've ever seen. Rip is unhappy in Detroit, so I don't know why they didn't make a move for him.


----------



## JP Universe

Watched the Bucks/Lakers replay last night... Go Boykins! A 19 point win in the Staple Centre for the bucks. OUCH! I guess Kobe did ruin Xmas!


----------



## mattofvengeance

Impressive win for the young Bucks (dual meaning, whoooooaaa). They kicked the shit out of the Lakers in LA and not too long ago ended the Mavericks winning streak. Unfortunately, Milwaukee, like Minnesota, Golden State, Charlotte, Memphis, etc. only exist so the teams that matter have 82 games to play. This will become even more evident as star players continue to decide where they want to play. Obviously, the free agent class of 2010 was a once in a generation, even lifetime, anomaly but as more Carmelo Anthony and Chris Paul situations arise, I don't think the NBA is too far from a handful of super teams playing against fodder.


----------



## ryaneatsbrains

Blake Griffin, enough said. Yeah the Clippers are really struggling in the W/L dept [have been ever since I can remember, with the exception of a few seasons ago], but Eric Gordon and Blake Griffin are up and coming no doubt. Griffin is going to go dunk the ball one night and jump over the hoop entirely...


----------



## mattofvengeance

Blake Griffin is a human highlight reel. However, to be successful in this league, he's got to develop more than just a dunk. He reminds me a lot of Shawn Kemp, who was one of my favorite players growing up.


----------



## Azyiu

Can't believe we played so terribly against the Heat tonight. Sure, I think those early fouls against us (hell, we had homecourt, damnit!!) kind of threw us off our rhythm, but then we could never figured out how to break the Heat's zone...


----------



## Sebastian

Orlando - Boston = 
Heat - Lakers =  well I really believed Kobe and the team will do more, but they didn't - Good to see Heat playing better and better with every game - LeBron triple double  I really hope LA will meat Miami this year in the finals.


----------



## mattofvengeance

Azyiu said:


> Can't believe we played so terribly against the Heat tonight. Sure, I think those early fouls against us (hell, we had homecourt, damnit!!) kind of threw us off our rhythm, but then we could never figured out how to break the Heat's zone...



Yeah, and I kept laughing when Jeff Van Gundy would say the Heat running a zone was a bad idea against a good jump shooting team like the Lakers. Well, when they aren't hitting their shots, like they weren't Saturday, it's a brilliant idea. What has really impressed me about Miami this season is their commitment to the defensive end. They are outstanding, especially at forcing turnovers, which is horrible for the rest of the NBA because no one is stopping that team in transition.


----------



## Azyiu

Sebastian said:


> Orlando - Boston =
> Heat - Lakers =  well I really believed Kobe and the team will do more, but they didn't - Good to see Heat playing better and better with every game - LeBron triple double  I really hope LA will meat Miami this year in the finals.



Seriously, and I am not afriad to admit it, I doubt if we can even get out of the first round with the way we are playing now. 



mattofvengeance said:


> Yeah, and I kept laughing when Jeff Van Gundy would say the Heat running a zone was a bad idea against a good jump shooting team like the Lakers. Well, when they aren't hitting their shots, like they weren't Saturday, it's a brilliant idea. What has really impressed me about Miami this season is their commitment to the defensive end. They are outstanding, especially at forcing turnovers, which is horrible for the rest of the NBA because no one is stopping that team in transition.



Right, and what sucked most was that, we didn't even run the triangle all that much either. We tried a few pick and roll plays, but the Heat's D reacted quickly enough to stop those. 

Then again, what's done is done, we should now focus on getting better and stop jerking around. We have two big ones coming this week, one @ Spurs on Tuesday and then @ Hornets the next night.


----------



## mattofvengeance

Yeah, speaking of pick and roll, LA couldn't defend Miami's pick and roll to save their lives. However, this happens with LA every year. They look like shit early on, but they get their players back healthy and get things together before the end of the season. They're basically the Chargers of the NBA, but hopefully for them, they don't mirror San Diego's season


----------



## Azyiu

We will see. The next two games on the road will pretty much tell us what kind of team we really are. I don't mean we have to win both to show people are still around, rather we need to and have to show more heart than the last couple games. That's all.


----------



## mattofvengeance

Yeah, its definitely too early to be counting out the two time defending champs.


----------



## Azyiu

mattofvengeance said:


> Yeah, its definitely too early to be counting out the two time defending champs.



Thanks, then again, I know we ain't the 94-95 Houston Rockets. I really don't see ourselves winning another title if we don't at least have homecourt thru the WCF.


----------



## mattofvengeance

Azyiu said:


> Thanks, then again, I know we ain't the 94-95 Houston Rockets. I really don't see ourselves winning another title if we don't at least have homecourt thru the WCF.



Haha well to be fair, the Rockets of that era wouldn't exist without the premature Jordan retirement.


----------



## ralphy1976

blake griffin...18th consecutive double double....i really hope he gets some decent time in the all-star game!!!


----------



## Azyiu

mattofvengeance said:


> Haha well to be fair, the Rockets of that era wouldn't exist without the premature Jordan retirement.



Of course, but then that 94-95 Rockets team was pretty damn well rounded. They could have been the best team to play the Bulls in the Finals, and could possibly won that series.


----------



## ralphy1976

WTF happened last night? did the lakers play against a D-league team?

all those claims that cleveland wasn't a one man band....well i guess it was!!!!

incredible, i'd be so pissed off with cleveland if i was a fan!!!

shameful!!!

EDIT : Azyiu you are allowed to laugh your head off and blag about this one for eternity!!!


----------



## kung_fu

ralphy1976 said:


> incredible, i'd be so pissed off with cleveland if i was a fan!!!



I'd be rofl now..if i wasn't afraid that this same thing was going to happen to my Raps , with our defense and turnover problems


----------



## ralphy1976

kung_fu said:


> I'd be rofl now..if i wasn't afraid that this same thing was going to happen to my Raps , with our defense and turnover problems



no, no team can be that bad..correction, i just googled it

The lowest score by one team is 49 by Chicago vs. Miami in 1999 

so Cleveland is not that bad..really...


----------



## JP Universe

ralphy1976 said:


> blake griffin...18th consecutive double double....i really hope he gets some decent time in the all-star game!!!


 

Really looking forward to the dunk contest, he is such a gun, awesome dunker and my current 3rd favourite player behind K Durrant and R Westbrook.

I hope he takes out all 10 of the top 10 for 2011


----------



## ralphy1976

yeah K Durant is a strong allround player.

but i have to say CLIPPERS BEAT HEAT...Wooottttt???!!! great result for the franchise, i really hope they get the $$$ out for what could become a serious team in the next 5 years if they invest

As for the dunk contest i wonder really, but considering that everyone is calling Griffin to win (some say because it is in LAC) i am interested to see how far those guys will go to steal the show...Wilkins Vs Jordan anyone?...


----------



## Azyiu

The Clippers beat the Heat and LBJ rolled an ankle, eh? I think that what he really meant by karma.  

I have lost so much respect for LBJ since the summer, now he has the guts to post something but doesn't have the same courage to admit he came up with it?


----------



## JP Universe

Clips are on a roll, beat the Lakers as well! Shame the same thing can't be said for OKC


----------



## kung_fu

Raptors current losing streak: 11 games, with no apparent end in sight


----------



## ScottyB724

DA bulls are on fire. 11-0 in the division, only team undefeated in division games. 
Too bad Taj Gibson had a gnarly ankle injury tonight, not looking good for him. 
Definitely need Noah back asap.


----------



## Azyiu

Poor McRoberts got owned by Brewer. Easily one of the best dunks thus far this season!!


----------



## ScottyB724

Oh yea that was sooo sick.
And I absolutely love the announcers hahah


----------



## Azyiu

ScottyB724 said:


> Oh yea that was sooo sick.
> And I absolutely love the announcers hahah



That signature thing is just too funny... and cruel at the same time.


----------



## Mindcrime1204

SPURS MOFOS!!!! 

The opening song for the Spurs in the 05 Championships was Nightwish


----------



## kung_fu

Holy Trade Deadline Batman!!!! Lots going on. Should make the playoffs pretty interesting.


----------



## Azyiu

Yeah, this trade deadline is definitely one of the busiest in recent years. 

Things are happening fast. Here's a list of recent trades and major parties involved: 

Nazr Mohammed to the Thunder. 
Marquis Daniels to the Kings. 
Aaron Brooks to the Suns for Goran Dragic. 
Semih Erden and Luke Harangody to the Cavaliers. 
Gerald Wallace to the Blazers. 
Jeff Green to Boston for Kendrick Perkins and Nate Robinson. 
Shane Battier to the Grizzlies for Hasheem Thabeet. 
Kirk Hinrich to the Hawks for Mike Bibby. 
Baron Davis to Cleveland for Mo Williams and Jamario Moon. 
Deron Williams to the Nets. 
Carmelo Anthony to the Knicks. 
Carl Landry to the Hornets. 
Troy Murphy to Golden State for Brandan Wright and Dan Gadzuric. 
James Johnson to the Raptors.


----------



## Sebastian

I don't know if it's good Boston let Kendrick Perkins go...


----------



## Azyiu

Sebastian said:


> I don't know if it's good Boston let Kendrick Perkins go...



Short term? No! But since Perkins' contract is up by the end of 2012, and he is not getting younger; it is not entirely bad move for trading him for Green at all. Now the C's get younger and more athletic in one move.


----------



## Sebastian

Azyiu said:


> Short term? No! But since Perkins' contract is up by the end of 2012, and he is not getting younger; it is not entirely bad move for trading him for Green at all. Now the C's get younger and more athletic in one move.



True, But they could just wait until the end of the season, after the finals...
Great discussion on nba.com

Celtics jump gun by panicking, walking away from Perkins | NBA.com


----------



## Azyiu

Sebastian said:


> True, But they could just wait until the end of the season, after the finals...
> Great discussion on nba.com
> 
> Celtics jump gun by panicking, walking away from Perkins | NBA.com



That's Danny Ainge for you there. He might have made one or two great moves over the years, but he tends to make dumb moves most of the time.

Oh, how about the Knicks beating the Heat in Miami yesterday? Great game, huh?


----------



## Sebastian

Azyiu said:


> That's Danny Ainge for you there. He might have made one or two great moves over the years, but he tends to make dumb moves most of the time.
> 
> Oh, how about the Knicks beating the Heat in Miami yesterday? Great game, huh?



Oh definitely, And Lebrons overhead pass ? that was awesome


----------



## Azyiu

Sebastian said:


> Oh definitely, And Lebrons overhead pass ? that was awesome



Sure, that was an awesome pass, but the Knicks got the last laugh! Man, I cannot stand Chris Bosh anymore after he flopped @ Chicago...


----------



## Sebastian

Azyiu said:


> Sure, that was an awesome pass, but the Knicks got the last laugh! Man, I cannot stand Chris Bosh anymore after he flopped @ Chicago...



Yeah.. well this years Eastern final will definitely be interesting - and as well as the Big Final of course 

So many great teams... nba this year will definitely be entertaining!


----------



## Azyiu

Sebastian said:


> Yeah.. well this years Eastern final will definitely be interesting - and as well as the Big Final of course
> 
> So many great teams... nba this year will definitely be entertaining!



The east is pretty wide open between the Celtics (after they traded away some size in Perkins), the Heat and the Bulls. I'd like to add the Magic to that list, but aside from D-Howard, the rest of the guy just don't seem to want to play at all. All in all, this playoffs are going to be fun out east!


----------



## kung_fu

Azyiu said:


> Man, I cannot stand Chris Bosh anymore after he flopped @ Chicago...



 They've been showing that move constantly on Toronto stations. That and Durant's 'fake tough-guy' comment


----------



## Azyiu

Wow!! What an unlikely come back win for the Hawks against the Bulls!  The Bulls started the game by leading 14-0 in the 1st qtr. They led by as much as 19pts and led all the way until 29 seconds left in regulation!!


----------



## Azyiu

Another unlikely victory by the Magic @ Heat tonight!! What an epic meltdown by the Heat!! Being up by 24pts in the 3rd qtr, and somehow allowed that lead to go away; then ended up losing the game!! Wow!!


----------



## Azyiu

Awesome! First of all, I am still about the only one who post here. Secondly, the Heat have now lost 5 in a row! Ha! Well, the next game against the Lakers, and hopefully both Gasol and Bynum will kill them down low, while Kobe being Kobe!


----------



## Sebastian

Azyiu said:


> Awesome! First of all, I am still about the only one who post here. Secondly, the Heat have now lost 5 in a row! Ha! Well, the next game against the Lakers, and hopefully both Gasol and Bynum will kill them down low, while Kobe being Kobe!



Not the only one  ... I try my best... I try my best...

Miami showed they can play against a great team, and wind. LA was close, but still not this time.

I hope Miami is working on their problems all the time, but good to see a step forward.

This season rules.


----------



## Azyiu

Sebastian said:


> Not the only one  ... I try my best... I try my best...
> 
> Miami showed they can play against a great team, and wind. LA was close, but still not this time.
> 
> I hope Miami is working on their problems all the time, but good to see a step forward.
> 
> This season rules.



I will only say this much. I think D-Wade played a very good second half, and played some of the best D on Kobe as far as I can recall! 

As for the Lakers, we just didn't execute well at all in 3 out of 4 end of quarters. At the end of the 1st qtr, we let the Heat to score 5 in a row, and at the end of the half we lost track of the shot clock, and couldn't even get the shot off. At the end of the 4th, we basically shot ourselves at the foot after we tied the game @ 88 pts a piece.


----------



## Sebastian

Miami 3 Wins in a row 

and the Lakers won with Orlando! nice...


----------



## Mindcrime1204

We just lost to LeBron and Co. lastnight by like 30 points lol, same amount we beat em by a few weeks ago.

Talkin' about the Spurs.


----------



## Azyiu

The Bulls are (for the time being) #1 in the east!! It is criminal if D-Rose doesn't win the MVP this year!!


----------



## kung_fu

Azyiu said:


> The Bulls are (for the time being) #1 in the east!! It is criminal if D-Rose doesn't win the MVP this year!!



+1

This team continues to impress me. With all of the talk of the new "giants" in the east, the bulls somehow always manage to get overlooked.


----------



## Sebastian

Yeah.. I don't really follow the Bulls anymore... so this was a surprise


----------



## Mindcrime1204

I guess it's easy to not root for the team with the best stats in the NBA, but easy for me because I'm from their hometown, lol.


----------



## Azyiu

What a game between Los Suns @ Los Lakers... man, if not for G Hill getting fouled out late in the 3rd OT, I am not sure if Kobe would've gotten his 42pts, or a Los Lakers win.

Anyway, the game after the next one is against the Hornets (potential first round match up) followed by the Mavs (we are currently 1 1/2 games over them for the #2 seed)... and the next game has all the making of a trap game @ "home" against the Clippers! I hope we don't look too far ahead and overlook the Clippers.


----------



## Sebastian

Lakers Suns was a great game! 

And what do you think about NY losing like 7 out of 10 games (with Carmelo on the team) ?


----------



## Azyiu

Sebastian said:


> Lakers Suns was a great game!
> 
> And what do you think about NY losing like 7 out of 10 games (with Carmelo on the team) ?



I don't want to beat a dead horse here, but I have been saying Melo is not a good fit for NY since the start of the season. 

Ok, Melo can ball and all, but neither him nor Amare is known as a blue collar guy, let alone as defensive player; so having them playing along side each other is fun to watch but they won't go far as a team. 

On top of that, Billups hasn't really been playing well since re-joining the Nuggets, so I won't expect much more from him either. And look at their center spot... I mean, I love the former Laker Turiaf, but he is NOT a starter material, let along as a starting center... geez... 

If anyone at all, I am glad the Knicks at least kept Landry Fields. He is possibly the most consistant guy for the Knicks all year even during the whole "let's trade for Melo saga" period. Good luck NY... 

One final note, while it seems it is rather unlikely now, but I'd love to see a Knicks / Heat first round matchup!!!


----------



## Sebastian

And the Lakers rule in LA once again 
Kobe 37 points - very nice 

also Miami won  and NYK.. another lost game...


----------



## Azyiu

^ on top of all those games, the Bulls over the Grizzlies at home was also pretty impressive. Combining with the Cs unexpectedly losing to the Bobcats at home, the Bulls now are 2 full games over the Cs for the #1 seed in the east!! The Heat are only 1/2 game behind the Cs for the #2... please take over the #2 spot, as I really wanted a Knicks / Heat first rounder!!


----------



## Sebastian

I never thought I'll see Chicago in such a great shape without MJ... 

This season is sooo awesome...


----------



## Sebastian

Bulls - Milwaukee = great game for both teams, but the bulls were better 

Also good to see Marcin Gortat playing after the broken nose accident


----------



## Azyiu

Sebastian said:


> Also good to see Marcin Gortat playing after the broken nose accident



Ahhh... the Poland Hammer!! Is he considered a legend in your country? He might not have the "star quality" like D-Howard or Andrew Bynum, but this guy can definitely play!! If I were the Suns, I would try everything I could to keep him along with Aaron Brooks for the long run!!


----------



## Sebastian

Azyiu said:


> Ahhh... the Poland Hammer!! Is he considered a legend in your country? He might not have the "star quality" like D-Howard or Andrew Bynum, but this guy can definitely play!! If I were the Suns, I would try everything I could to keep him along with Aaron Brooks for the long run!!



He isn't like a "legend" - but he is quite popular and respected I guess...

It's good he has a chance to play in Phoenix - he definitely needs real games, which he didn't get in Orlando.

I saw him in Cracow last summer


----------



## Azyiu

Sebastian said:


> He isn't like a "legend" - but he is quite popular and respected I guess...
> 
> It's good he has a chance to play in Phoenix - he definitely needs real games, which he didn't get in Orlando.
> 
> I saw him in Cracow last summer



I see I see... technically I "saw" him once too back in his rookie season (2007-08), when the Magic played the Cavs in one of the 3 NBA China games. He never got off the bench though... 

Speaking of the Cavs, first it was the Celtics, and the Knicks (3 times, no less), and then the Lakers; now it is the Heat! Wow! The Cavs are "ready" for the playoffs!!


----------



## kung_fu

Cavs over Heat last night. Wow was that ever interesting to watch.


----------



## kung_fu

Azyiu said:


> The Cavs are "ready" for the playoffs!!



It'll certainly keep the big dogs humble at least


----------



## mattofvengeance

Almost time for the playoffs, or as I prefer to call it "Mavericks choke time".


----------



## kung_fu

mattofvengeance said:


> Almost time for the playoffs, or as I prefer to call it "Mavericks choke time".



 I love your optimism


----------



## Azyiu

The Lakers are #2! Yay! Depends on how these final few regular season games play out, our first round match up could go from somewhat "easy" (against Hornets) to ultra tough (against Blazers). Honestly, I think we could win the first round series against either team, but why not take the easy road if I could have my choice?


----------



## mattofvengeance

kung_fu said:


> I love your optimism



Haha i'm not really a Mavericks fan, but even if I was, have you seen the way they've played the last week? Add to that their history of playoff collapses, and things don't look good haha.


----------



## Sebastian

Lakers - Golden State...  and Miami also lost with.. Bucks? yeah.. not good .. not good...


----------



## Sicarius

Bulls and Celtics tonight.

Go Boston.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

So does anyone know where Phil Jackson is gonna put his ring after they win it again? His fingers are full.


----------



## ScottyB724

Wooooot going to be a good game tonight. A bunch of people I know will be at the UC tonight, I am so jealous.

Go BULLS !!

MVP baby !!


----------



## Sicarius

TRENCHLORD said:


> So does anyone know where Phil Jackson is gonna put his ring after they win it again? His fingers are full.


His urethra. That's where he can put it. >.>


----------



## Sicarius

well, fuck. I didn't expect the game to be that bad. Shit.


----------



## Azyiu

Come on, Lakers, just stay focus and hang on to the #2 seed already!  It is bad enough not to be able to catch the Bulls for the #2 overall, I don't want to give the Mavs a chance to steal the #2 out west this late after everything we've done thus far. 

On the other hand, I really would love to see a Knicks vs Heat first round!!


----------



## Sebastian

Good to see LA and the Bulls winning


----------



## Azyiu

Sebastian said:


> Good to see LA and the Bulls winning



...but we lost Bynum to yet another knee injury... not sure how serious this injury is, but I expect we will be missing him for at least the first round. I know injury is part of the game, but to lose a key player this LATE in the season still sucks...  And it depends on his availability for the rest of the playoffs, our chances for a three-peat just took a serious blow.


----------



## Sebastian

Good to see the Bulls won with Indiana! although the end was pretty hard for Chicago.


----------



## Sicarius

Chicago
Dallas
San Antonio
LA
Boston
Miami
Oklahoma

dunno kind of want Atlanta to beat Orlando. but I don't really care about this series.


----------



## Sebastian

MIA ! Good to see they won their first match!


----------



## Sicarius

I'm glad Dallas was able to pull out a win with Portland. It got pretty dismal there in the 4th


----------



## Sebastian

Ohh man... Lakers lost


----------



## Sebastian

Miami and Chicago both 3-0, I hope it'll be a easy 4 for these two teams  
LA 1-1 - good to see them getting it together


----------



## Sicarius

add the Celts to that


----------



## Azyiu

Oh well, we let this one got away and allowed the Hornets to tie the series up at 2-2. This series has turned more and more like the Rockets series we had in 2009... it sucks...


----------



## mattofvengeance

I hear the Mavericks are looking at adopting a new logo for next season, based on the history of this storied franchise.


----------



## Azyiu

^ OMG... it is so bad it IS funny!!


----------



## Sebastian

Memphis lead 3-1  didn't expect that at all...

I hope LA wins game 5 today!


----------



## Azyiu

Lucky shot by Neal, and the Spurs live to fight another day... but man, don't they look old and slow compared to the younger and hungrier Grizzlies? I fully expect the Grizzlies to close it out at home in game 6.


----------



## Azyiu

The Memphis Grizzlies have done it! Wow!  Thank you, and now the Lakers are guaranteed home court thru at least the WCF!

Quick prediction, the Thunder / Grizzlies series will be a long one but I pick the Thunder winning in 6 or 7 for 3 reasons:

A) They have more playoffs experience
B) They have better range than the Grizzlies, and if I am not wrong the Grizzlies are only #23 in 3 pt shots this year. That's not a good number.
C) The Thunder have home court and the Grizzlies are too tired now to bounce back for game 1 against the Thunder on Sunday.


----------



## Sebastian

Spurs 
Also good to see Atlanta in the next round - I'm a big Howard Fan - but it's good the better team won 

Boston - MIA = definitely best pair in the second round.
Can't wait to see how it goes


----------



## Azyiu

The Celtics / Heat series... the pressure will all be on LBJ, IMO. After all, he couldn't beat them twice while playing for the Cavs, and now he has all the helps in Miami, he will have absolutely NO excuse whatsoever should the Miami fails this time.

Also, I think the better bench would help win that series big time, and on that sense, I think the Cs have an edge.


----------



## Sebastian

Azyiu said:


> The Celtics / Heat series... the pressure will all be on LBJ, IMO. After all, he couldn't beat them twice while playing for the Cavs, and now he has all the helps in Miami, he will have absolutely NO excuse whatsoever should the Miami fails this time.
> 
> Also, I think the better bench would help win that series big time, and on that sense, I think the Cs have an edge.



As loing as they play - every team has a chance 

Great read: We've seen the Heat before -- in their Celtics opponents | NBA.com


----------



## Metalus

I'm a huge Heat fan so im really looking forward to this series. Boston scares me to death though


----------



## Azyiu

Metalus said:


> I'm a *huge Heat fan* so im really looking forward to this series. Boston scares me to death though



Since before or after LeBron?  Sorry, couldn't resist...


----------



## Sebastian

Azyiu said:


> Since before or after LeBron?  Sorry, couldn't resist...



He lives in Miami.. so I guess before


----------



## Sicarius

Paul Pierce getting thrown out in the 4th was some BS.

I have a new found hate in Stan Van Gundy, or who ever that loud mouth guy is; all he does is rant and rave during games. I hope to fuck they drop him from live game coverage next season.. Give me the TNT after game show any day. Love me some Chuck, dammit.

"OMG DID HE JUST HEAD BUTT HIM?! OH GOD IT LOOKS LIKE IT."
"Uh, it just looks like he shoved his face in the other guys..."
"IT LOOKS LIKE A HEAD BUTT TO ME."


----------



## Sebastian

MIA  I hope they will get to the finals this year!


----------



## Azyiu

Sebastian said:


> MIA  I hope they will get to the finals this year!



And get owned by the Lakers.


----------



## Sebastian

Azyiu said:


> And get owned by the Lakers.



Obviously I hope the Lakers would win, but as always it's the better team that wins! I'd be happy with both possibilities


----------



## Sebastian

Lakers and Bulls lost!  how could this happen


----------



## Metalus

Azyiu said:


> Since before or after LeBron?  Sorry, couldn't resist...



 its cool. I've been a longtime Heat fan since the 90's. I remember watching New York beat us with the infamous Allan Houston shot in the first round back in '99. What a horrible game that was 



Sebastian said:


> He lives in Miami.. so I guess before



Thank you


----------



## Metalus

Chicago is not as good as everyone makes them out to be. They barely beat Indiana, Rose has to play Jordan-esque every game for them to even have a chance to win (not to mention he injured his ankle), and now they're facing a very hungry Atlanta team that wants nothing more than to prove they can hang with the big boys of the East. I don't think theyre getting past Atlanta


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Lakers have given up many a game 1s over last couple years but seem to just wear'm out over series. Their win % when giving up game 1s has to be among the tops alltime.


----------



## Azyiu

Metalus said:


> its cool. I've been a longtime Heat fan since the 90's. I remember watching New York beat us with the infamous Allan Houston shot in the first round back in '99. What a horrible game that was



Yep, I remember that Houston shot like it was yesterday. Having said that, though your Heat were the #1 seeded team, you guys were only 6 games ahead of the Knicks, thanks to the lockout shorten season. Also, though I think the Spurs would still win it all, but if Ewing was healthy for the Finals, that series would've been more competitive.



Metalus said:


> Chicago is not as good as everyone makes them out to be. They barely beat Indiana, Rose has to play Jordan-esque every game for them to even have a chance to win (not to mention he injured his ankle), and now they're facing a very hungry Atlanta team that wants nothing more than to prove they can hang with the big boys of the East. I don't think theyre getting past Atlanta



You have a point there, and I think that is why Rose wins the MVP.



TRENCHLORD said:


> Lakers have given up many a game 1s over last couple years but seem to just wear'm out over series. Their win % when giving up game 1s has to be among the tops alltime.



We (the Lakers) sucked today, and we simply gave the game away. I don't care if we are indeed the top team among winners of series after losing game 1s, we sucked!


----------



## brutus627

celtics need to get their shit together and play defense so they dont fall behind...their playing lane collapsing zone too much and leaving jones open. i bet paul pierce goes off tonight in the wake of being ejected last game, kg needs to show up as well.


----------



## Azyiu

Oh well, the Cs are now in a 0-2 hole. I honestly don't think they can come out of it, but I also bet they will give the Heat hell before they finally lose this series.


----------



## brutus627

that was such a hard game to watch if your a celtics fan . the way that they would make the game close then the heat would just crush them with athleticism was just disheartening. at this point you wonder if things would have been different had ainge not made the trade...i'm rooting for the grizz if the c's fall out of it! mark gasol is a beast haha


----------



## Sicarius

I'm going for OKC if Boston doesn't pull out of their slump. It's looking like they're just tired. 

Green has talent, and he could be used, but there's no chemistry there, and probably won't be until the start of pre-season. They gotta work out kinks and get something else going.

I'm not giving up though. Fuck the Heat.


----------



## Sebastian

Lakers - Man what a disappointment - homecourt and they lost 2 games... 

So now I hope it'll be 4-2 ... and good to see the Bulls back...


----------



## Marko

I hope the Lakers are finally done


----------



## Azyiu

That's it! We simply didn't even show up in game 2, and let's see what we are made of in game 3 and 4 @ Dallas. We would either play like the 1994 Rockets, and come back to win the series after blowing the first 2 games at home, or get swept easily. That's all I have to say... and Artest is probably suspended for game 3.


----------



## TheChuggernaut

its good to be a Miami fan...if we keep playing smothering defense and keep pounding the Celtics i can see them sweeping the seiries or at least making it 4-1. Miami has the biggest chance of taking it all if things play out the way they currently are.


----------



## brutus627

TheChuggernaut said:


> its good to be a Miami fan...if we keep playing smothering defense and keep pounding the Celtics i can see them sweeping the seiries or at least making it 4-1. Miami has the biggest chance of taking it all if things play out the way they currently are.


as much as i hate to say it this seems like a pretty fair assesment...the heat are in a position that if they do make it past the celtics, i would say that it is very likely they will win it all. i don't think that anyone in the west can step up and beat them (and forget the bulls or the hawks beating them). that said i'd like nothing more than to see lebron james getting the ball stuffed down his throat anytime he tries attacking the lane and kg showing how much more talented he is than chris "dinosaur face" bosh. the big FOUR on the celtics need to start playing like the caliber players that they actually are and stop getting downtrodden anytime a foul isn't called or they get stifled in the lane...attack, attack, attack!!! move the ball and closeout on your defensive assignments or be the end of an era for the celtics. the c's are running out of championship runs with this roster. i also hope big shamrock comes back and contributes something for game 3.


----------



## brutus627

browser at work sucks sorry for the dp


----------



## TheChuggernaut

don't get me wrong the Celtics are a great team and they will give Miami hell but if they keep playing the way they have the last two games, which are signs of their age, they will get killed.

all season long i have feared this series but Miami is finally showing what its capable of sans an in form Miller and Haslem off the bench.

the Hawks arent on Miami's level, the Bulls are a one man show so it will be an easier ECF than i thought...the Celtics were the team to beat on this road.

as for the West...the Lakers arent the same team, the Thunder and Grizillies are definitely one step behind the Heat and the Mavericks...well you know what happened last time they played each other in a final


----------



## Azyiu

Guess I made the right decision by taking a day trip with my in-laws, and didn't even know the scores until some 6 hours after the game had ended. 

Actually I feel pretty calm even though we are down 0-3 and have virtually no chance to recover. No, not that I don't care or anything, it kills me inside; rather I think the better team deserve to win, and for whatever reasons we are just not playing very well in the second round. So be it, and we had our time.


----------



## Sebastian

LA  still like Azyiu wrote -better team will win...


----------



## Azyiu

Come to think of it, a "rematch" of the 2006 Finals between the Mavs and Heat ain't a bad series at all. Of course, don't sleep on neither the Bulls nor the Grizzlies. Especially the latter, as I think they are slowly figuring out how to play in the playoffs, as well as how the Thunder run their offense. It won't be a surprise if the WCF looks like the Mavs vs the Grizzlies.


----------



## kung_fu

A couple of great games today!! First the Grizzlies comeback, then the game 3 win by the celtics. Hope Rondo is okay, the replays looked nasty


----------



## Azyiu

kung_fu said:


> A couple of great games today!! First the Grizzlies comeback, then the game 3 win by the celtics. Hope Rondo is okay, the replays looked nasty



I am never a fan of Rondo, but man, you just have to tip your hat when he was playing with virtually just one arm in the second half!


----------



## Sicarius

Pretty inspiring stuff. 

Soo glad the Heat lost.


----------



## Azyiu

Just realized my cable carrier picked up game 4 of Lakers @ Mavs at the last minute, but game time is at 3:30am my time... geez... shall I get up so early and watch it? Have a rather big meeting tomorrow afternoon... but knowing this could be the final game for the Lakers this season... tough call...


----------



## brutus627

Couldn't have been a better Saturday both of my teams victorious! That's why the celtics can be scary, if they play their game they are unstoppable. I really wonder how much shaq effected their mentality of driving to the basket when he was out there...he is merely a shell of his former self but his b.b.i.q. is like astronomically high. Let's see if there another miracle in boston!


----------



## Sebastian

Dallas won 
Atlanta tied - I hope Bulls will win!

so without LA, it's... Go Heat!


----------



## Marko




----------



## Azyiu

You can't win them all, and congrats to the Mavs... and I sincerely wish them go far. Like I said the other day, I wouldn't mind a Mavs / Heat or Bulls Finals, and hopefully with the Mavs winning it this time! 

And you know? I am MORE upset at Odom and Bynum's flagrant fouls than us getting swept by the Mavs. Come on, jerk faces, the Lakers are a proud and class organization over the years, and now we are being discussed in the same level as the Bad Boys era Pistons... for a long time Lakers fan like myself that's an insult... even if the league ain't going to suspend them for the start of next season, I would suspend them for at least 2 games each if I were the GM! That is how pissed off I am at them right now!


----------



## kung_fu

Yeah, Bynum's was especially vicious. Glad nobody is seriously hurt.


----------



## Sicarius

Those two are thugs through and through. 

It's just they finally showed their true colors.


----------



## Azyiu

Again, there is no excuse whatsoever for what Odom and Bynum did the other night, but to call them both thugs are a little too much. I am not trying to sugar coat the thing or whatever, but being a Lakers fan and have seen enough of them over the years; I can tell you both of them are just immature (esp Bynum) more than trying to bully people around.


----------



## Sebastian

Miami leads 3-1 

let's see what's up with Memphis!


----------



## TheChuggernaut

its gonna be Dallas vs Miami again.


----------



## Sicarius

Azyiu said:


> Again, there is no excuse whatsoever for what Odom and Bynum did the other night, but to call them both thugs are a little too much. I am not trying to sugar coat the thing or whatever, but being a Lakers fan and have seen enough of them over the years; I can tell you both of them are just immature (esp Bynum) more than trying to bully people around.


I guess because you're a Laker fan, you only see it as immaturity. Where as the only Laker I really like is Derek Fisher. A move like that isn't just immature, that's a thug/bully attack, because poor Bynum was losing.
Glad he was suspended for 5 games w/o pay.


----------



## Sicarius

I have no idea what the fuck happened in those last 8 minutes.

Fuck.

Go Mavs!


----------



## yellowv

GO MAVS!!!! I hope to see a Dallas/Miami finals so my Mavs can finally exact our revenge.


----------



## Sebastian

Miami! 4-1 with Boston 
Also good to see The Bulls leading in the series, and I hope Memphis will win - although if it's 3-2 it'll be hard


----------



## Sicarius

I'm actually kind of hoping for a Mavs and OKC series. 

The Tornado Alley series.

It's cheesey, but whatever.


----------



## TheChuggernaut

yellowv said:


> GO MAVS!!!! I hope to see a Dallas/Miami finals so my Mavs can finally exact our revenge.



if Wade single handedly took out the Mavs I cant imagine what he can do with James and Bosh on his side 

i honestly believe its gonna end up like the 06 Finals...with the same result


----------



## Azyiu

Gentlemen, and perhaps some ladies, I think we are witnessing the changing of guards in the NBA right now! All of these long-time power houses like the Lakers, Spurs, Celtics, or even to a lesser degree, the Suns and the Jazz are either out of the playoffs or didn't even make it there this year. Instead, we are getting the Heat, the Mavs, likely the Bulls and Thunder in the conference finals. We might still see the Spurs and Lakers making some noise next year, but it's time to get used to this new landscape everyone.


----------



## Sebastian

I'm really happy the Bulls will play Miami! that's pretty awesome!
Now I hope to see Miami win, I can hardly believe the Bulls can win this time, but for sure i don't think it'll be an easy win for MIA.

now... Gooo Memphis!


----------



## Metalus

With the way Miami played defense against the Celtics, I doubt that Chicago will get to do much compared to what they did to Atlanta. Rose is a great player and I dont doubt he will get his share of points, but shutting down Rose is the best way to beat the Bulls. The Heat are gonna hafta watch out for Korver though. That guy is gonna be the Ray Allen in this series.

GO HEAT!!!


----------



## ScottyB724

I am so stoked for this series, can't wait to make LeBitch cry !


----------



## kung_fu

^^^
I hope you're right (about bulls), but i've still got my doubts after what the heat were able to do to the celtics.

I love how Lebron busted out "the thinker" after the game 5 win . I bet he's got two other equally stupid poses prepared in the event they win the next two rounds.


----------



## Azyiu

It is official!! The Chicago Bulls are back to the ECF since 1998, congrats!! I have no fav between the Bulls or the Heat. In fact, except for one guy I don't like, I am cool with everyone else on both teams. May the better team win, and hopefully we fans get a GREAT series out of it.


----------



## JP Universe

Azyiu said:


> It is official!! The Chicago Bulls are back to the ECF since 1998, congrats!! I have no fav between the Bulls or the Heat. In fact, except for one guy I don't like, I am cool with everyone else on both teams. May the better team win, and hopefully we fans get a GREAT series out of it.


 

Showing some love for the Thunder out West, though not really a big threat... would love an upset over the Mavs! (Yes, Grizzlies will be gone)

27 point drilling = series virtually over. Go Thunder!


----------



## kung_fu

Azyiu said:


> May the better team win, and hopefully we fans get a GREAT series out of it.



I agree here. I don't want to see any blowouts this late in the game. Just some good entertaining B-ball


----------



## TheChuggernaut

kung_fu said:


> ^^^
> I hope you're right (about bulls), but i've still got my doubts after what the heat were able to do to the celtics.
> 
> I love how Lebron busted out "the thinker" after the game 5 win . I bet he's got two other equally stupid poses prepared in the event they win the next two rounds.



um...he was praying dude. what's so wrong about that?


----------



## Sebastian

I'm happy Grizzlies are back in the game! now only one more win!


----------



## JP Universe

Sebastian said:


> I'm happy Grizzlies are back in the game! now only one more win!


 

Not gonna happen in OKC! (crosses fingers)


----------



## Azyiu

What a great come back (down 13pts in the first half) by the Grizzlies to force game 7!! As expected, this turned out to be a great series!! Regardless of who wins on Sunday (US time), they both played great, and I can't ask for more!!

And did you all realized the Bulls-Heat series was supposed to start on Tuesday, but Oprah is shooting one of her final shows on Tuesday at the United Center and the arena will be unavailable on Monday and Tuesday to setup and shoot the show. Thus, the series has to start on Sunday and delaying game 2 to Wednesday... and game 3 won't being until the coming Sunday (22nd May) in Miami... geez... the NBA scheduling sucks!!


----------



## JP Universe

Yep, if I could have 1 team beat Thunder it would be the Griz.... no more of this LA/Spurs crap!


----------



## Azyiu

JP Universe said:


> Yep, if I could have 1 team beat Thunder it would be the Griz.... *no more of this LA/Spurs crap*!



Like them or hate them, but without the Lakers and the Spurs playing great over the last 10 years or so, there might not even be a league the way we know it after MJ retired followed by that 1998 lockout.


----------



## JP Universe

Fair point. I choose to hate them....


----------



## JP Universe

Got love for Kobe though, especially ater "doin work" (bught a signed MJ Kobe ball after that 1  ... Artest and Bynum..... another story


----------



## Azyiu

JP Universe said:


> Got love for Kobe though, especially ater "doin work" (bught a signed MJ Kobe ball after that 1  ... Artest and Bynum..... another story



I used to hate Artest, now I am kind of indiffferent toward him. As for Bynum, that dude needs to grow up and let his game do the talking.


----------



## Sebastian

Azyiu said:


> I used to hate Artest, now I am kind of indiffferent toward him. As for Bynum, that dude needs to grow up and let his game do the talking.



I was pretty surprised how nice and friendly Artest is off the court, and to his fans!
Anyone saw ESPN E60 with him ?


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Yeah, Artest just kind of got a bad rap after his first couple seasons of constant fighting and flagrents. It's so easy to forget how young these guys are when they come into the league, seeing though they look like giants. Also, most of these guys have been "the best" or close to it on their respective college and high school teams.


----------



## Azyiu

TRENCHLORD said:


> Yeah, Artest just kind of got a bad rap after his first couple seasons of constant fighting and flagrents. It's so easy to forget how young these guys are when they come into the league, seeing though they look like giants. Also, most of these guys have been "the best" or close to it on their respective college and high school teams.



That infamous brawl in 2004 nearly destroy the league... and that's where he got most of his bad raps from, and rightfully so. Then again, what's done is done, and I think he is doing pretty well both as player and a person. In a way I feel bad for him having to carry most of the blames and bad rap since he was involved in that brawl...


----------



## kung_fu

TheChuggernaut said:


> um...he was praying dude. what's so wrong about that?



Didn't know he was praying, just seemed kinda showy


----------



## JP Universe

GO OKC! Bulls smashed the Heat today....


----------



## Azyiu

Go Bulls! Beat them Heat!


----------



## Sebastian

I hope OKC will win!

And I hope the Heat will win as well, although I will be happy if the Bulls go to the finals.

The most important thing is - a team from the West has to win! That's all I want this year


----------



## Azyiu

Does anyone notice if both the ECF and the WCF go for the full 7 games, the Mavs / Thunder series would actually ends earlier than the Bulls / Heat series; although the former starts 2 FULL days after game 1 of the latter series... geez... this year's CF scheduling sucks!


----------



## kung_fu

I think there is an arena/scheduling issue involving the bull's arena. On the game 1 broadcast, they mentioned something about some show/event that Opera was holding being the reason behind this  .


----------



## MistaSnowman

Oprah Winfrey rented out the United Center 16-17 May in order to tape her farewell show.


----------



## JP Universe

Damn, Dallas smashed OKC first game... 48 from Dirk! (Shakes fist)


----------



## brutus627

dallas is gonna be the team im rooting for the rest of the time simply because the rest of the teams have plenty of time to win theirs while i think dallas' chances are running out with their roster age. i impressive to watch how efficient their offense can run when firing on all cylinders


----------



## Azyiu

Nothing anyone could've done to slow down Dirk in game 1, wow! Not even Durant's 40pts could've saved the Thunder. What a classic! This game reminds me of the 1988 second round, when Bird and Wilkens matched each other up basically point-for-point...


----------



## Sebastian

A very important victory for the Heat!
Some good plays by James and Wade


----------



## Sebastian

Oklahoma  I hope they'll win the western final


----------



## brutalwizard

mike bibby


----------



## brutus627

wow, both series evened up...it's funny how much it looked like the first teams to win were in control with their victories, where now it seems so up in the air.


----------



## Sebastian

brutus627 said:


> wow, both series evened up...it's funny how much it looked like the first teams to win were in control with their victories, where now it seems so up in the air.



And now the both teams that came back are playing 2 games homecourt! that will be interesting!


----------



## brutalwizard

dirk nowitzki


----------



## JamesM

DA BULLS. 

Lemme express my raging man crush on Derrick Rose.


----------



## Sebastian

Miami! a very important win


----------



## Azyiu

The Bulls are in trouble, but it is not yet the end of the world!


----------



## JamesM

I wouldn't say they're in trouble, honestly. It isn't like they got extremely outplayed, that was a close game, as was Game 2 up until the last few minutes. They've just got to learn.


----------



## ScottyB724

I'll just leave this here.


----------



## yellowv

There is no stopping the Mavs. Dirk is playing serious ball.


----------



## Sebastian

yellowv said:


> There is no stopping the Mavs. Dirk is playing serious ball.



 And Dallas goes to the finals  Now I hope Heat will win game 5, and there will be a great final this year


----------



## JP Universe

Hoping Miami beat Bulls, just can't see the Bulls keeping up with the Mavs.... Westbrook really pissed me off in the playoffs... 2nd fave player behind Durat but made horrible decisions and shot too much


----------



## Azyiu

JP Universe said:


> Hoping Miami beat Bulls, just can't see the Bulls keeping up with the Mavs.... Westbrook really pissed me off in the playoffs... 2nd fave player behind Durat but made horrible decisions and shot too much



Westbrook didn't show any class by storming off the court after game 5 too. Maybe he was really this immature? I don't know, but it certainly didn't look good.

All in all, congrats to the Mavs for making the NBA Finals!! Go Mavs, beat the Heat!!


----------



## JamesM

Heat v. Bulls still on, almost 4th quarter. This is a dirty game, some of the most insane calls ever. I swear this game is getting thrown from up top.


----------



## JamesM

Yeah, some real good calls there. Especially that last shot by Rose, getting high fived. 

Lebron can do no wrong, bullshit.


----------



## Sicarius

The one thing I love about watching the Heat is Wade throwing himself into his blocker so he can get fouled. 

Really hope the Mavs stomp the fuck out of them.


----------



## JamesM

I hate Lebron James but I love Wade, he's just such a damned good player AND plays really clean. 

Definitely have my money on the Mavs here.


----------



## kung_fu

Go Mavs!!


----------



## gunshow86de

The Armada said:


> but I love Wade, he's just such a damned good player AND *plays really clean*.



Notsureiftrolling.jpg







This was intentional, Wade should have been ejected/suspended.


----------



## JP Universe

Why? cause he fell over? Wade is awesome. Let's get some early finals predictions going. I'm going Miami in 7 games


----------



## kung_fu

Mavs in 6.....actually might have to be 7, Heat have home advantage, right?


----------



## gunshow86de

JP Universe said:


> Why? cause he fell over?



I mostly blame Wade's Sensei.


----------



## Metalus

As a Heat fan, i'm excited and scared at the same time about this series. This Dallas team is not the same team from '06, but I feel even more confident in our chances after watching the Heat win what was at one point, a sure fire game 5 win for the Bulls. I think Lebron truly proved that he can come through in the clutch. What's even better is that he's going to become an even better clutch player in the coming years. That's a very scary thought for the rest of the NBA 

Im not gonna front though, Dirk is playing like a mad man. Its going to be an awesome series to say the least


----------



## brutalwizard

dirk nowitzki goes in for a 3, he gets it to go!!

but idk i love the mavs but miami has a solid lineup

Mike bibby, mario chalmers, and there all stars obviously haha.

and deshawn stevenson,petra stajakovic, and jason kidd.

in the words of borat

"I AM VERY EXCITE"


----------



## Azyiu

At last, game 1 starts tonight! Mavs in 5 or 6! 

I like D-Wade and Haslem, but I cannot stand Queen James.


----------



## Sicarius

Did not like how the game went. Some calls should have been called that got missed/ignored.

And I swear, if Van Gundy comes back next year to ESPN/ABC I won't even fucking watch the finals. I'm tired of his nonstop James/Heat dick riding. I get it you coached the team, but tone it the fuck down a notch or 12..


----------



## Azyiu

RIP Shaq... no, wait, he isn't dying, he is just retiring!! Geez... I guess I will need to sometime to get used to the NBA without Shaq. 

By the way, hey Pippen, you are on your own! LBJ the greatest ever? You are nutz... now not even Kareem and Isiah Thomas agree with you.


----------



## Sicarius

It's a matter of opinion, one that is shared by a lot of players, fans, and coaches in the sport. 

Hell just listen to any game ever involving the Heat on ABC/ESPN. Jeff Van Gundy'll give you an earfull about just how great Lebron James is.


----------



## JP Universe

So far I have predicted the first 2 games within 2 points diffreence! Why didn't I bet on this!!


----------



## Metalus

The Heat broke down defensively so bad in those last few minutes. Gotta give it to the Mavs for pulling through. Heres hoping we snatch back home court in game 3.


----------



## Metalus

Sicarius said:


> Did not like how the game went. Some calls should have been called that got missed/ignored.
> 
> And I swear, if Van Gundy comes back next year to ESPN/ABC I won't even fucking watch the finals. I'm tired of his nonstop James/Heat dick riding. I get it you coached the team, but tone it the fuck down a notch or 12..



Jeff Van Gundy didnt coach the Heat dude. His brother Stan Van Gundy did (Current Orlando Magic coach).


----------



## Sicarius

either way, it's fucking annoying.


----------



## Sebastian

1- 1 ... Not good... not good at all 
I hope Heat will win the next game


----------



## Azyiu

Sicarius said:


> It's a matter of opinion, one that is shared by a lot of players, fans, and coaches in the sport.
> 
> Hell just listen to any game ever involving the Heat on ABC/ESPN. Jeff Van Gundy'll give you an earfull about just how great Lebron James is.



Maybe it is just me, I have zero problem with JVG's commentary or praise, if you will, on LBJ. Sure, I am not a LBJ fan, and I can care less about him; but on the court that dude can ball, period! Off the court, and some of his decisions are another story though...


----------



## kung_fu

Azyiu said:


> Maybe it is just me, I have zero problem with JVG's commentary or praise, if you will, on LBJ. Sure, I am not a LBJ fan, and I can care less about him; but on the court that dude can ball, period! Off the court, and some of his decisions are another story though...



Gotta agree here. I'm not in agreement with Pippen's assessment, but James does possess the on-the-court tools that put him amongst the best ever.


----------



## Azyiu

kung_fu said:


> Gotta agree here. I'm not in agreement with Pippen's assessment, but James does possess the on-the-court tools that put him amongst the best ever.



Oh man, Pippen is so on his own on LBJ being the greatest ever... I might not care what Isiah Thomas is thinking, but even if Kareem spoke out about it in disagreement with Pippen?! 

All in all, game 3 is going to be exciting! I am so pulling for Dirk and the Mavs this year! Sorry D-Wade, I like you but I wish and hope LBJ never win a ring...


----------



## Sebastian

I hope Miami will win this year, I never liked Dallas that much , although I like Jason Kidd  (to be honest there isn't a single NBA team I "don't" like  )

I think Miami has a great team, the Eastern conference was much better, and more demanding this year.

Let the better team win


----------



## Azyiu

Since 1985, when the championship series went to a 2-3-2 format, there's been 11 times a series has been tied 1-1 as the Miami Heat and Dallas Mavericks are. The winner of Game 3 has won the series all 11 times.

In other words, if the Heat want to win the title this year, they not only have their work cut out for them; they'd better hope they win tomorrow in Dallas.


----------



## Azyiu

The Mavs let a good opportunity to go up 2-1 go. If not for Barea and Kidd missing those open shots earlier in the game, this could have been a different story. Got to give the Heat some credit though...

On the bright side for those who despise LeBron is that if Miami wins this series it's most likely Wade who will be Finals MVP, not LeBron. Hard to see LeBron getting Finals MVP at this point.


----------



## Sebastian

It was really close, but good for Miami 
Now Game 4 should be really interesting!


----------



## JP Universe

Big win for the Heat!


----------



## LOGfanforever90

The Armada said:


> I love Wade, he's just such a damned good player AND plays really clean.


You're joking right? Wade is a sneaky dirty player. Well, he was sneaky about it until he destroyed Rondo's arm. He's a crybaby too, then again so is half the league. Can't deny his greatness though. His 2006 Finals performance was Jordan caliber.


----------



## Azyiu

LOGfanforever90 said:


> You're joking right? Wade is a sneaky dirty player. Well, he was sneaky about it until he destroyed Rondo's arm. He's a crybaby too, then again so is half the league. Can't deny his greatness though. His 2006 Finals performance was Jordan caliber.



Come on now, did you watch the re-play? Whatever happened to Rondo was sadly an accident and it was an incidental content in Wade's part, and I am a Lakers fan in case you wonder.


----------



## Sicarius

So far pretty happy with the calls from the officials, except Lebron's acting foul, and the subsequent Technical.

But it's better than Game 1, by far.


FUCK YEA


----------



## brutalwizard

DIRK NOWITZKI


----------



## kung_fu

SWEET! All is not Lost!!! Series 2-2. Wade had some serious hustle in game 4 though.


----------



## Azyiu

Great win by the Mavs, and what a tough guy, Dirk!

By the way, what the hell did James do out there at the end? Watch the final Mavs' possession again, people. Dirk got the ball at the top of the key, Terry was at the right corner "guarded" by James... well, sort of... James was standing like 5 feet away from Terry anyway. Guess what? Dirk then attempted to drive right for the hoop and scored, and the whole time James just literally STOOD there! Great D, Queen James!


----------



## JP Universe

2-2  come on Mavs! Go Dirk! I think I would nearly cry watching Dirk winning it! no one deserves it more right now!


----------



## brutalwizard

Jose Barea!!!!


----------



## Sicarius

Kidd, Terry, Barea, and Dirk. Holy shit, great work tonight!


----------



## kung_fu

1 more baby!!


----------



## Azyiu

One win away, Dallas, you can do it!

James is NOT the reason why the Heat lost today, but his disappearing act in the 4th qtr again (2 pts in all, and during garbage time) was the reason why they didn't why. With D-Wade hurt, and the Heat being down 2-3; I'd say the championship is the Mavs to lose now.


----------



## gunshow86de

Awesome game last night. Even as a Rockets fan, I tip my hat to the Mavs. They are playing great _*team*_ basketball. When one player is cold, another steps up and takes the big shots. Although Brian Cardinal reminds me of the old dude that plays really hard-D in pickup games but has no body control, so he just runs into everyone. 

Some of the no-calls on Wade and Lebron were getting pretty ridiculous. I half expect Lebron to murder someone (probably Jason Kidd) on the court in game 6, and not be called for a foul.  

*side note, Lebron is in the act of shooting no matter where he is on the court, even if it's an off the ball foul

Probably my favorite was Dwayne Wade picking up his pivot foot, taking 2 steps to the pivot side, then 3 steps to the other side, and then another step back, all while spinning in a semi-circle. But that's not traveling when you're a "forced" superstar. 


Also, where the hell was the flagrant/T on Juwan Howard at the end there? He fouled Stevenson hard, followed through and then glared over him; classy.


----------



## Azyiu

gunshow86de said:


> Probably my favorite was Dwayne Wade picking up his pivot foot, taking 2 steps to the pivot side, then 3 steps to the other side, and then another step back, all while spinning in a semi-circle. But that's not traveling when you're a "*forced*" superstar.
> 
> 
> Also, where the hell was the flagrant/T on Juwan Howard at the end there? He fouled Stevenson hard, followed through and then glared over him; classy.



What do you mean by "forced" superstar? D-Wade ain't a superstar to you? 2006 NBA Finals MVP who, single handedly won the series by himself after the Heat were down 0-2? 

Yes, agreed, that Howard foul on Stevenson should have been a flagrant.


----------



## Metalus

This is sink or swim for the Heat. Im really hoping Lebron proves that he can be a high caliber player in the next game. We need to see Jordan-esque performances from both him and Wade or else the Heat will lose this series quick....*knocks on wood*


----------



## gunshow86de

Azyiu said:


> What do you mean by "forced" superstar? D-Wade ain't a superstar to you? 2006 NBA Finals MVP who, single handedly won the series by himself after the Heat were down 0-2?



I mean he came in to a pre-Lebron NBA, when Kobe was on his rape trial. The league needed their superstar guard, and Wade was just good enough to put on the pedestal. His second or third year was when he suddenly became one of the "anointed" ones who get the benefit of a bunch of questionable calls (case in point, Thursday night when he charged in wildly out of control on Brian Cardinal and it was ruled a defensive foul).

Exhibit A (disregard Van Gundy, he doesn't get paid to take the side of a Brain Cardinal):

 

Exhibit B:



Also, don't forget, that Heat team had a Shaq who was still pulling down double-doubles every night. Plus a decent supporting cast of Gary Payton, Antoine Walker, Jason Williams and Haslem (who was just as effective as he is now, only 5 years younger).

Wade is a great player, but he can't win on his own. After Shaq left, they never got past the first round. Granted, Wade missed significant time between '06-'08 due to injury. All the NBA marketing tries to put him on the same level as Kobe and Lebron, but he just isn't.


EDIT: Also, he's a baby.


----------



## Azyiu

@ gunshadow86de

For the record, I am a Lakers fan, so I really don't care what or how people think about D-Wade. Yet calling him a "forced" super star is a touch excessive, IMHO. Like him or not, the guy can play ball!

I mean, remember how he single handedly brought Marquette to the Final 4 in 2003? That team has got NO one else aside from Wade! Ok, in his rookie season, he pretty much single handedly (if you count Odom in) brought the Heat from the lottery all the way to the second round in the playoffs! That along with his performance in the 2005 and 2006 playoffs deserve some, if not alot of credits. That's just me.  If anything at all, I would agree he is the second biggest cry baby on the Heat, yes.


----------



## Mindcrime1204

CELEBRATING IN TEXAS TONIGHT!


----------



## Sicarius

Mother fuckin' MAVS!!!


----------



## Severance

Hell yeah finnally get our revenge on the heat. Take that lebron no ring for joo.


----------



## Sebastian

Congratulations to the Mavs....

I hoped Heat will win, oh well... hopefully next year they'll be an even better team.


----------



## Jinogalpa

yes congratulations to our Dirk he really deserves it.

whole Würzburg is proud of you man 

so much win


----------



## Azyiu

Congrats to Dirk, Mark Cuban, J-Kidd, the city of Dallas AND the city of *Cleveland*!! 

Man, I've never been so happy for a title winning team not named the Lakers! And this time I truly feel excited and proud of the Mavs for beating the Heat! Wow! Awesome! I know LBJ will likely win one eventually, but I am glad it is NOT this year. Especially NOT after how they celebrate the arrival of the so-called Big Three like they've already won a title; before they even played a single game! How do you like it now, James? Karma is a beeyatch, eh?


----------



## HighGain510

But... but... but....


----------



## djpharoah

Lebron played like a bitch - hardly worthy of anyone remotely calling themselves the king. There was no passion in him - I mean shit Chris Bosh broke down crying because they lost - that kids had the passion imo


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de

djpharoah said:


> Lebron played like a bitch - hardly worthy of anyone remotely calling themselves the king. There was no passion in him - I mean shit Chris Bosh broke down crying because they lost - that kids had the passion imo





I gained much respect for Bosh this series. I used to think he was soft, but he played with heart, unlike Wade and Lebron.

Favorite quote about Lebron (after the clip of him and Wade making fun of Dirk being sick); 

"Is 26, looks 36, acts 16......."


----------



## Sicarius

I don't think LBJ will ever get that 4th quarter.

Thankfully, it's all over.

The fight was lolzy. Kidd, Terry, Dirk, Barea, they worked so fuckin' hard for this, and it's well deserved.

I'm still so fucking excited, and still can't believe it. It's just so awesome.


----------



## kung_fu

Azyiu said:


> And this time I truly feel excited and proud of the Mavs for beating the Heat! Wow! Awesome! I know LBJ will likely win one eventually, but I am glad it is NOT this year. Especially NOT after how they celebrate the arrival of the so-called Big Three like they've already won a title; before they even played a single game! How do you like it now, James? Karma is a beeyatch, eh?



My sentiments exactly.


----------



## Azyiu

"All the people that was rooting on me to fail, at the end of the day they have to wake up and have the same life that they had before" -LBJ

Jeez... this guy is truly a class act.


----------



## yellowv

I'm so happy and proud of the Mavs. They truly earned it through years of hard work. Dirk has become the most unstoppable player in the game. No more bullshit about the Mavs being soft. Very happy J Kidd finally got a ring as well. He has been the true class of the league for many years and deserves it so much. The Mavericks showed that a strong TEAM wins. Not a bunch of overpaid choke artists.

As for Lebron... he has no class and never has been nor will he ever be any good in the clutch. He has gotten more praise than any player that has never done shit has ever gotten. He has no heart and no morals. What he did with the big decision bullshit last year and then last night with his comments towards NBA fans shows that he has absolutely no class, no backbone and is truly a piece of garbage. I respect Wade. He plays with heart and always has. Lebron has no heart. All he has is the title of best player in the game that he has been given for years for no fucking reason. I hate Kobe with a passion, but Lebron isn't worthy of picking Kobe's worn jockstrap up off the locker room floor as a player in the NBA. The fact that he even gets mentioned in the same sentence as Jordan should make Jordan want to kick his bitch ass in the nut sack.


----------



## Metalus

yellowv said:


> I'm so happy and proud of the Mavs. They truly earned it through years of hard work. Dirk has become the most unstoppable player in the game. No more bullshit about the Mavs being soft. Very happy J Kidd finally got a ring as well. He has been the true class of the league for many years and deserves it so much. The Mavericks showed that a strong TEAM wins. Not a bunch of overpaid choke artists.
> 
> As for Lebron... he has no class and never has been nor will he ever be any good in the clutch. He has gotten more praise than any player that has never done shit has ever gotten. He has no heart and no morals. What he did with the big decision bullshit last year and then last night with his comments towards NBA fans shows that he has absolutely no class, no backbone and is truly a piece of garbage. I respect Wade. He plays with heart and always has. Lebron has no heart. All he has is the title of best player in the game that he has been given for years for no fucking reason. I hate Kobe with a passion, but Lebron isn't worthy of picking Kobe's worn jockstrap up off the locker room floor as a player in the NBA. The fact that he even gets mentioned in the same sentence as Jordan should make Jordan want to kick his bitch ass in the nut sack.



Dude how would u feel if the entire country hated ur guts? He decided to take less waaaaayy less money, to play with other stars for the sole purpose of winning championships. Isnt that what fans always want players to do? To not care about the money but to care about the team? The guy went the whole year not saying a single thing about anyone. Hell he even apologized for the decision after the Boston series IIRC. He isnt perfect, hes a human being like the rest of us. Im sure anyone in his position would say something like that at one point or the other. Especially when reporters constantly throw it in ur face. He has been hyped since he got drafted by the Cavs and its not like hes the one hyping himself up, its the media and everyone else. What is he supposed to do about that?  And unless you know him personally, I dont think you can assume he has no heart or no morals. Not everyone's demeanor is the same on the court or off of it. Some people wear their emotions on their sleeves, some don't.

As far as him being clutch, have u already forgotten the 25 point comeback beatdown he handed the Pistons a few years ago? He is not as clutch as Wade, Kobe, or Jordan, but i do believe he will get there one day. Hes got plenty of years ahead of him to figure this out. Jordan wasnt perfect his first few years but then again hes Michael fucking Jordan  Lebron definitely did not play well this series against the Mavs, he was not clutch at all, but he was definitely the reason we got the Finals (besides Wade of course). He made incredible shots against both Boston and Chicago and proved that he CAN be clutch. Kobe is considered the most clutch player in the league and look what happened to him this year . The only thing keeping Lebron from being the best player in the game is developing the clutch gene. The rest of the NBA is in trouble if that happens.


----------



## yellowv

He has had 8 years to develop the "clutch gene". Problem is you don't develop it. You have it or you don't. He doesn't. One comeback win years ago that meant nothing in the end is a pretty moot point. Lebron put all of this on himself. He could have been a man and came out right off the bat last year and told Cleveland he was sorry and would not be returning. Instead he waited til the last minute and had a fucking one hour ESPN special to announce that he was going to the Heat. He broke that team and city's hearts on an ESPN special instead of being a man and just telling them he had no plans to return. He then went on to call this team he hadn't even played with a dynasty and that they would win 10 championships. I am pretty sure he put all the hype on himself.


----------



## gunshow86de

Metalus said:


> Dude how would u feel if the entire country hated ur guts? He decided to take less waaaaayy less money, to play with other stars for the sole purpose of winning championships. *Isnt that what fans always want players to do? To not care about the money but to care about the team?*



No. 

People hate Lebron/the Heat because they thought they could take the easy way out by teaming up with other superstars. The Heat themselves thought the championship was a foregone conclusion before the season even started.

Heat fans need to realized that the second the ink dried on those contracts, they became the NBA equivalent of the Yankees. Fans only like bought/manufactured teams when they are their own. So just get used to the hate, because it won't go away until they retire or sign with other teams.


----------



## Azyiu

Metalus said:


> Dude how would u feel if the entire country hated ur guts? He decided to take less waaaaayy less money, to play with other stars for the sole purpose of winning championships. Isnt that what fans always want players to do? To not care about the money but to care about the team? The guy went the whole year not saying a single thing about anyone. Hell he even apologized for the decision after the Boston series IIRC. He isnt perfect, hes a human being like the rest of us. Im sure anyone in his position would say something like that at one point or the other. Especially when reporters constantly throw it in ur face. He has been hyped since he got drafted by the Cavs and its not like hes the one hyping himself up, its the media and everyone else. What is he supposed to do about that?  And unless you know him personally, I dont think you can assume he has no heart or no morals. Not everyone's demeanor is the same on the court or off of it. Some people wear their emotions on their sleeves, some don't.
> 
> As far as him being clutch, have u already forgotten the 25 point comeback beatdown he handed the Pistons a few years ago? He is not as clutch as Wade, Kobe, or Jordan, but i do believe he will get there one day. Hes got plenty of years ahead of him to figure this out. Jordan wasnt perfect his first few years but then again hes Michael fucking Jordan  Lebron definitely did not play well this series against the Mavs, he was not clutch at all, but he was definitely the reason we got the Finals (besides Wade of course). He made incredible shots against both Boston and Chicago and proved that he CAN be clutch. Kobe is considered the most clutch player in the league and look what happened to him this year . The only thing keeping Lebron from being the best player in the game is developing the clutch gene. The rest of the NBA is in trouble if that happens.



You are joking right? LBJ took WAAAAY less money to play for the Heat? Ok, his deal isn't the maximum allowed, but his contract is worth over *$110M* over 6 years, and this past season he was paid $14M! Wow! How could anyone live off that kind of salary?!  The max possible allowed for LBJ's deal was around $116M over six years, $6M is like pocket change to this guy. Second, if he is so good like Kobe, MJ, Magic, Bird, Kareem (and the list goes on), why does he need to join another superstar just for a legit shot at the title? 

People are hating him for he never exactly apologized for "The Decision", he still doesn't get why people are hating him for making such drama on a live international tv special, just to dump his former team and city so publicly! Free agents come and go, but no one has ever done anything quite dumb live on tv.

People are hating him and the Heat for making the easy way out, sort of have the system cheated! Ask MJ, Magic, Bird, Kareem, and the likes, and see if they would even consider joining forces with each other instead of working on their game to try to beat them?

People are hating him because he still hasn't backed up what he set out to accomplish. True, his performance against the Pistons in 2007 is considered classic, but looking back it looks more like a one hit wonder now. It seems like at least for 3 years in a row now, when things ain't going his team's way, he caves in such spectacular fashion. And there is always some kind of excuses... even when MJ, Kobe, Magic, Kareem, Bird got beat in the playoffs over the years, they at least empty their bullets before losing. LBJ? *He didn't even want the ball in the 4th qtr since game 4*!! Are you even watching the same thing we all did? 

People are hating him for not keeping his mouth shut, and for classless comments like "All the people that was rooting on me to fail, at the end of the day they have to wake up and have the same life that they had before", or his "Karma is a b*tch, get you everytime" when the Cavs so happen to be in a historic losing streak. The guy just doesn't get it, and he is so disconnected to the rest of the world. This is exactly the kind of public figure people love to hate!


----------



## yellowv

I think Lebron should quit basketball and play hockey. They don't have a 4th quarter


----------



## yellowv

gunshow86de said:


> No.
> 
> People hate Lebron/the Heat because they thought they could take the easy way out by teaming up with other superstars. The Heat themselves thought the championship was a foregone conclusion before the season even started.
> 
> Heat fans need to realized that the second the ink dried on those contracts, they became the NBA equivalent of the Yankees. Fans only like bought/manufactured teams when they are their own. So just get used to the hate, because it won't go away until they retire or sign with other teams.



The Heat are nothing like the Yankees. True the Yankees payroll is huge and the organization consistently goes out and gets big money players to win. However at no point did 3 players get together and make a deal personally before signing contracts in order to all end up in the same place. That is not how sports works. Also as said for these 3 guys to team up it shows that they thought they could get the easy win. What ever happened to competitive fire and wanting to beat the other best players in the league? I guess Lebron's motto is "if you can't beat em, join em"


----------



## Azyiu

It sounds like Ricky Rubio isn't a sure thing to come over to the Timberwolves next season. After his team won the Spanish league title Rubio said "We are talking with Barcelona and we will soon see." This leaves many to think he could stay with his Spanish team. Rubio's buyout is currently $1.4 million, and the Timberwolves are only allowed to pay $500,000 of that. With the labor uncertainty Rubio could decide to spend at least another year in Spain.

Ricky Rubio to Minnesota Timberwolves: Postgame comments raise questions - ESPN


----------



## Mindcrime1204

Cuban wants to give the Mavs bracelets instead of rings


----------



## Metalus

yellowv said:


> He has had 8 years to develop the "clutch gene". Problem is you don't develop it. You have it or you don't. He doesn't. One comeback win years ago that meant nothing in the end is a pretty moot point. Lebron put all of this on himself. He could have been a man and came out right off the bat last year and told Cleveland he was sorry and would not be returning. Instead he waited til the last minute and had a fucking one hour ESPN special to announce that he was going to the Heat. He broke that team and city's hearts on an ESPN special instead of being a man and just telling them he had no plans to return. He then went on to call this team he hadn't even played with a dynasty and that they would win 10 championships. I am pretty sure he put all the hype on himself.



I will agree the decision was handled very poorly. Whether it was by him or the people around him, it was a very poorly handled situation. One good thing did come out of it though. All the proceeds went to the boys and girls club of america. You gotta give the guy at least that. As far as the dynasty thing goes, DWade said in an interview that when they went back to the celebration video, they agreed they went overboard with what they said but that it was good because it put pressure on them to win the championship. So its not like they knew they were gonna win it and have nobody stop them. Hell DWade said in the beginning of the season that the LA were the team to beat not Miami.



gunshow86de said:


> No.
> 
> People hate Lebron/the Heat because they thought they could take the easy way out by teaming up with other superstars. The Heat themselves thought the championship was a foregone conclusion before the season even started.
> 
> Heat fans need to realized that the second the ink dried on those contracts, they became the NBA equivalent of the Yankees. Fans only like bought/manufactured teams when they are their own. So just get used to the hate, because it won't go away until they retire or sign with other teams.



Im used to the hate . As far as teaming with superstars, didnt Pierce team up with Allen and Garnett in 2007 to win a championship? Why didnt anyone start despising them? Its not like the Heat broke ground here by being the first team to do this.



Azyiu said:


> You are joking right? LBJ took WAAAAY less money to play for the Heat? Ok, his deal isn't the maximum allowed, but his contract is worth over *$110M* over 6 years, and this past season he was paid $14M! Wow! How could anyone live off that kind of salary?!  The max possible allowed for LBJ's deal was around $116M over six years, $6M is like pocket change to this guy. Second, if he is so good like Kobe, MJ, Magic, Bird, Kareem (and the list goes on), why does he need to join another superstar just for a legit shot at the title?
> 
> People are hating him for he never exactly apologized for "The Decision", he still doesn't get why people are hating him for making such drama on a live international tv special, just to dump his former team and city so publicly! Free agents come and go, but no one has ever done anything quite dumb live on tv.
> 
> People are hating him and the Heat for making the easy way out, sort of have the system cheated! Ask MJ, Magic, Bird, Kareem, and the likes, and see if they would even consider joining forces with each other instead of working on their game to try to beat them?
> 
> People are hating him because he still hasn't backed up what he set out to accomplish. True, his performance against the Pistons in 2007 is considered classic, but looking back it looks more like a one hit wonder now. It seems like at least for 3 years in a row now, when things ain't going his team's way, he caves in such spectacular fashion. And there is always some kind of excuses... even when MJ, Kobe, Magic, Kareem, Bird got beat in the playoffs over the years, they at least empty their bullets before losing. LBJ? *He didn't even want the ball in the 4th qtr since game 4*!! Are you even watching the same thing we all did?
> 
> People are hating him for not keeping his mouth shut, and for classless comments like "All the people that was rooting on me to fail, at the end of the day they have to wake up and have the same life that they had before", or his "Karma is a b*tch, get you everytime" when the Cavs so happen to be in a historic losing streak. The guy just doesn't get it, and he is so disconnected to the rest of the world. This is exactly the kind of public figure people love to hate!



You do realize he would've made a possible $133 million for 6 years had he signed with the Cavs right? Last time i checked that is definitely much less than $6 million a year. Had he signed with the Cavs he wouldve been hated for being greedy and caring about the money. People always have something to hate . If he took the easy way out, than superstarts have been doing that for decades. Magic played with Kareem, Kobe played with Shaq (and Gasol), Jordan had Pippen, Pierce has Garnett and Allen, Bird didnt exactly a bunch of dimwits on his teams either, Carmelo has Stoudemire and they might get Chris Paul, the list goes on. Great teams have great players. He himself admitted he didnt play to his standards during the finals. He played terrible no doubt about it. But he still has a good 10 years at least to figure it out. He may not be a champion at this point, but you cant deny the fact that the dude can ball man. I personally believe he will eventually figure it out.

If you watched the whole season, the only "bad" comment he made was at the end of the game 6. He didnt say anything else throughout the season that was bad. Hell he praised the fans in Cleveland when they played them in December saying how he enjoyed his years there. He makes one bad comment and all of a sudden "he cant keep his mouth shut?". He wasn't necessarily wrong with the comment either. People love to hate. I think everyone has more important things to do than hate one guy for everything he does in his life. Then again, maybe the hate will be good for him. It might motivate him to be a better player. Katt Williams put it best  



yellowv said:


> The Heat are nothing like the Yankees. True the Yankees payroll is huge and the organization consistently goes out and gets big money players to win. However at no point did 3 players get together and make a deal personally before signing contracts in order to all end up in the same place. That is not how sports works. Also as said for these 3 guys to team up it shows that they thought they could get the easy win. What ever happened to competitive fire and wanting to beat the other best players in the league? I guess Lebron's motto is "if you can't beat em, join em"



So ur saying that 3 great players who happen to be friends and were all free agents at the same time are not allowed to converse and decide to work together? Great players are not allowed to join other great players? Magic played with Kareem, Kobe played with Shaq (and Gasol), Jordan had Pippen, Pierce has Garnett and Allen, Bird didnt exactly a bunch of dimwits on his teams either, Carmelo has Stoudemire and they might get Chris Paul, the list goes on. If your gonna hate the Heat for what they did, then you should despise Boston for what happened in 2007. No one said a word when that happened. DWade said in an interview that when they went back to the celebration video, they agreed they went overboard with what they said but that it was good because it put pressure on them to win the championship. So its not like they knew they were gonna win it and assumed that it was gonna be easy. DWade said in the beginning of the season that the LA were the team to beat not Miami.


----------



## TheChuggernaut

while my friend is taking the classy way of defending the Heat im gonna take the low road and say fuck everyone we're gonna win it at least two times in the next 5 years and theres nothing you can do about it so suck my dick.

with that said congrats to the Mavs, they deserved it.


----------



## Azyiu

Kobe and Luke didn't have to do it, but thanks guys for doing this. 

Lakers donate part of playoff bonus to help staff during lockout


----------



## Mysticlamp

still waiting for some negotiations to begin...


----------



## ChrisLetchford

As a Lebron fan... cough. 

I would like to point out that even though the media and everyone on here states that he is hated, which the media really did do a great job exploiting it to even change peoples opinion from "not caring" to now "hating lebron".... he did have the #1 selling jersey last season... the year he was "hated" for the decision thing, so technically not really hated as much as it would seem.... cough.


----------



## MaxSwagger

ChrisLetchford said:


> As a Lebron fan... cough.
> 
> I would like to point out that even though the media and everyone on here states that he is hated, which the media really did do a great job exploiting it to even change peoples opinion from "not caring" to now "hating lebron".... he did have the #1 selling jersey last season... the year he was "hated" for the decision thing, so technically not really hated as much as it would seem.... cough.



+9999999

LBJ all day.


----------



## Azyiu

@ David Stern, by quashing the CP3 deal, you sir showed the world you are an idiot, and it is really time you step down as commissioner. Good luck finding a taker for the Hornets, and I'd like to see how you handle the next CP3-related trade proposal. And, Dan Gilbert, you are the biggest crybaby in the world, you fool!


----------



## JP Universe

Starting to get pumped for the new season! Thunder FTW


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Da Bulls Da Bulls Da Bulls Da Bulls


----------



## AK DRAGON

We're actualy getting a season?


----------



## Azyiu

TRENCHLORD said:


> Da Bulls Da Bulls Da Bulls Da Bulls



Now that you have a legit 2 guard in Hamilton, I've got to say I like what I see in the Bulls. Good luck and please beat them HEAT!


----------



## brutalwizard

lamar odam on the mavericks? that will be fun to watch


----------



## Azyiu

So Kobe's wife has just filed for a divorce... man, will this fuel Kobe's motivation and be playing like a mad man? Or does it mean the Lakers' season is doomed before it is even started? I hope it is the former and I'd like to see an 'angry Kobe' the entire season.


----------



## kung_fu

^^
plus he seemed extremely pissed that they got rid of odom. That'd help stoke the flames.


----------



## Azyiu

If this is the 'angry' version of Kobe, I'd like to keep seeing him stay 'angry' the whole season! At practice he made 67 of 86 3s (@ roughly 78%). Holy cow!

Kobe Bryant Shooting 3's At Practice - YouTube


----------



## JP Universe

CP3 to the LA clippers... going to be amazing to watch, while not a top 5 contender they will be the team to watch in 2012


----------



## Azyiu

I can't wait for the season to start on Christmas day!


----------



## Azyiu

I am not sure if I can stay awake (the first game starts @ 1am my time!!!) the whole night for the first 3 games... worse comes to worst, I might just skip the Heat @ Mavs one, take a nap before waking up @ 6am my time for the Bulls @ Lakers. Oh yeah, it sucks to be an NBA junkie here in Hong Kong!!


----------



## ScottyB724

HAH! take that Kobe, a last second lead set up by a steal from Deng leading to a basket from Rose and a beautiful swat by Deng to seal the deal.

It's going to be a good year.


----------



## Sicarius

my Sads:
Celtics lose by 2, but it was a good game. Lol @Garnett pushing that dude away by his neck
Mavs get stomped by Heat (saw it coming, especially if Dirk didn't touch a basketball for 2 months during off time)

My happy:
Bulls over Lakers


I really think some team that no one really expects will win in the shortened season, like I'd really like it to be the Bulls.


----------



## Sebastian

Knicks played really well, Lakers - too bad... 
I'm happy Heat won, they had an amazing game, stopped caring in the last quarter but hey.
Great defense, they played really well.

Hope to see a Lakers - Heat final this year.


----------



## JP Universe

OKC 2 - 0...... Yep, it's gonna be a great year


----------



## Azyiu

I am not too concerned about the Lakers' early 'bad' record (2-2). Some people are already writting them off, but they seem to forget the Spurs have been written off far too many times and kept coming back. Something tells me history is going to repeat itself this season. I am not saying the Lakers are a sure win for the title, but they will be much better than most people expect them to be.


----------



## Sebastian

Heat have to work on the last quarter, it was really close vs the Wolves.
Bulls - Clippers, Rose simply great! Chicago is a really good team this year.
Last days Lakers game, Kobe pretty disappointing, I'm happy LA won, Bynum had a great game. World Peace also helped 
I also expect Lakers to become better, and hope to see them in the Finals this year!

What do you think about The Mavericks so far?


----------



## Azyiu

As for the Lakers, we played like yesterday's game in LA. By that I mean our big guys came up huge, while Kobe played 2 consecutive subpar games. Especially on the defensive ends... I am not at all surprised we lost tonight @ Denver, and I consider yesterday's win was a lucky one. Maybe, just maybe we need to sit Kobe 3-5 minutes longer per game, and let both Pau and Bynum play more together in the middle 2 qtrs?

As for the Mavs, losing to the T-Wolves (don't get me wrong, they are MUCH improved) hurts. At 1-4 now they need to really look themselves in the mirror and decide what is their best lineup and rotation. For one reason or another Odom has been playing like crap for the Mavs, and they really have lost their defensive identity. I know it is still early, but it surely doesn't look great for the defending champs.

Call me crazy, but they can stay healthy, I am picking the Bulls to win the East this year!


----------



## JP Universe

Damn Mavs deliver first loss for the year for OKC...... 

I think Miami will win it this year


----------



## Robby the Robot

I don't know about Jeff Van Gundy's prediction of the Heat winning 58 games this year, but I do think they take it all with the way they've been playing defense. They just gotta learn how to finish teams off in the fourth quarter.


----------



## jordanscotisdead

I am rooting for an OKC vs Bulls or Heat finals.
This is going to be a good year.


----------



## Azyiu

The Bulls continue to impress me, as they just beat the Magic in Orlando tonight!


----------



## jordanscotisdead

The Bulls will more than likely end with the best regular season record barring injuries to D.Rose, Deng, or Gibson. Hopefully Rip will be back soon and Noah/Boozer start putting up better numbers.


----------



## Azyiu

^ I am not saying they won't but it is still too early to say. With a compressed schedule like this year, teams ain't performing like they should on a consistant basis. In short, this season is just fully of uncertainties and surprises.


----------



## VILARIKA

Azyiu said:


> ^ I am not saying they won't but it is still too early to say. With a compressed schedule like this year, teams ain't performing like they should on a consistant basis. In short, this season is just fully of uncertainties and surprises.


 
Which means the Wizards can still get back on track


----------



## jordanscotisdead

VILARIKA said:


> Which means the Wizards can still get back on track



Living in a dreamers world, eh? 
Seriously though, I would love to see them become a formidable team.


----------



## VILARIKA

jordanscotisdead said:


> Living in a dreamers world, eh?
> Seriously though, I would love to see them become a formidable team.



Gotta get rid of that Rashard Lewis contract if they wanna get back on their feet though. I think they have a solid team (not even close to playoff though ) but they just don't know their roles on the court. Wall's ego seems a bit up since last year.


----------



## jordanscotisdead

VILARIKA said:


> Gotta get rid of that Rashard Lewis contract if they wanna get back on their feet though. I think they have a solid team (not even close to playoff though ) but they just don't know their roles on the court. Wall's ego seems a bit up since last year.



Agreed Hopefully they choose wise in the lottery this year.


----------



## VILARIKA

I had a feeling the knicks would have their issues this year. They got whooped by...the Milwaukee Bucks (erm, Brandon Jennings mostly). If they don't make it to the playoffs this year, they are gonna get so much shit for it 

See game recap here: 

Bucks vs. Knicks | NBA.com


----------



## Azyiu

^ not sure what the Knicks' problems are, but except for the opening game in which they look pretty sharp; the whole team look lifeless to me since.


----------



## VILARIKA

Azyiu said:


> ^ not sure what the Knicks' problems are, but except for the opening game in which they look pretty sharp; the whole team look lifeless to me since.



I watched the opening game against the Celtics as well, I wasn't sure what to think of their play. I thought they got really lucky in that game, especially since Paul Pierce wasn't playing. I can't really give them their credit for that game, because they haven't proven anything else this season 

When I compare the Knicks to the Nuggets (when they still had Melo), it's pretty interesting. With Carmelo on the Knicks, you have Amare as well, who is purely a scoring threat, like Carmelo. Having two scoring threats on a team isn't exactly a great fit for a team, especially when they are top dollar players because the team can't afford solid players, they have to settle for mediocre. 

You could compare this to when Carmelo was with Allen Iverson on the Nuggets, and that turned out to be a total failure. But, when Carmelo was with Chauncey, Nene, Martin, J.R., etc., their players each had their roles and it was a team of solid players who contributed and supported their leader 

Now, compare this to Amare and the Knicks when they had all of those solid players to surround him with (Chandler, Gallinari, Felton, etc.). The Knicks played great throughout the whole season last year and made the playoffs, something they haven't done in years.

It's been said that when there is an opportunity to get an All Star player on your team, you take it. It's understandable, since their caliber of play is above majority of the league, but basketball is a team game and trying to win with two players that can only score and a team of bench players (minus Tyson Chandler) is a tough battle.

I could add more, but I don't think its necessary


----------



## jordanscotisdead

They wasted far too much money on Chandler and stacked a team with names not fitting pieces.
I forsee trades in 2-3 seasons after they fail to get higher than a 6 seed.


----------



## Azyiu

jordanscotisdead said:


> They wasted far too much money on Chandler and stacked a team with names not fitting pieces.
> I forsee trades in 2-3 seasons after they fail to get higher than a 6 seed.



I can't agreed more, but then I also think D'Antoni's coaching has something to do with that as well. With a team full of potential playing better than decent D, I just don't see the Knicks doing anything on that end. I see D'Antoni get fired first before anyone is potentially moved. Then again, a latest rumor I heard today was Chandler + Amare for D12. Salary wise it WON'T work, but what do I know? We will see.


----------



## jordanscotisdead

I would kill to see them with a better coach and some better support pieces. Personally I don't like any of their big 3. Carmelo and Amare are just not a fit to play together. They require too much on ball time to make their plays. Add in a somewhat competent pass-oriented point gaurd you might be able to make it work on but I don't see them getting any valuable perimeter pieces this year.


----------



## Azyiu

jordanscotisdead said:


> *I would kill to see them with a better coach *and some better support pieces. Personally I don't like any of their big 3. Carmelo and Amare are just not a fit to play together. They require too much on ball time to make their plays. Add in a somewhat competent pass-oriented point gaurd you might be able to make it work on but I don't see them getting any valuable perimeter pieces this year.



Allow me be the conspiracy theorist here for a second... it so happen a former Knick by the name of Phil Jackson is supposedly 'retired', and the last I checked #18 is the ONLY key player's number from their 1973 Championship hasn't been retired yet. Something might be brewing?


----------



## VILARIKA

Azyiu said:


> Allow me be the conspiracy theorist here for a second... it so happen a former Knick by the name of Phil Jackson is supposedly 'retired', and the last I checked #18 is the ONLY key player's number from their 1973 Championship hasn't been retired yet. Something might be brewing?



Ha, don't get your hopes up on that one.


----------



## jordanscotisdead

I feel like that's a bit far-fetched but would be pretty interesting if it happened.


----------



## Azyiu

At 2-15, the Wiz decided to fire Flip Saunders. 

Randy Wittman is now the interm head coach, but then we (some of us) all knew how well he did as the head coach during the pre-LeChoke era in Cleveland. Good luck DC.


----------



## jordanscotisdead

Yeah, the Wizards are about to have the season the Cavs did last year lol.

LeChoke.. i'm from Akron and think those nicknames are dumb. Just saying haha.


----------



## Azyiu

Just casted my All-star ballot 2012... this is what it looks like:

West: Gasol, Durant, Bryant, Nash, Bynum
East: Granger, James, Rose, Wade, Howard

Write-in: Caron Butler


----------



## Azyiu

What a great choke job by the Magic tonight.


----------



## VILARIKA

Azyiu said:


> Just casted my All-star ballot 2012... this is what it looks like:
> 
> West: Gasol, Durant, Bryant, Nash, Bynum
> East: Granger, James, Rose, Wade, Howard
> 
> Write-in: Caron Butler



Not disagreeing with you, i'm only curious why you chose Gasol for PF starter?


----------



## Azyiu

VILARIKA said:


> Not disagreeing with you, i'm only curious why you chose Gasol for PF starter?



Why not? I know there are other PFs out west by the name of Griffin, Millsap etc, but I still like Gasol better than most other PFs out there.


----------



## Azyiu

If I didn't think Mike Brown is an idiot before, I am completely convinced tonight after the Bucks game!

Among other things (I can point out many more), just let me point out TWO coaching mistakes here.

1) The Bucks knew we weren't a good long range shooting team, and they simple assigned at least 3 guys to guard the painted area all night. That clogged the lane and choked our low-post games (which was effective in the first 5 minutes), and combining with our terrible passing near the paint, we gave the ball up way too many times. Brown never made any obvious adjustment to that, and pretty much disregarded our long range shooting issues, and sat Jason Kapono (our only better shooter) all night until the 6-minute mark in the 4th qtr, when he was iced cold! Really? Why bother if you didn't going to play sooner?

2) The Bucks killed us all night with their version of screen-rolls and cuts, yet Brown kept allowing Pau to roam too far out in the perimeter (beyond the 3-pt line) to guard his men, namely Gooden. The problem was that once Pau is out that far, the rotating man would not be quick enough to fill that vold. Need not to say the Bucks' cutters, and speciallfy Gooden have a field day thanks to that.


----------



## VILARIKA

Azyiu said:


> Why not? I know there are other PFs out west by the name of Griffin, Millsap etc, but I still like Gasol better than most other PFs out there.



That didn't really answer my Q but from reading your last post, i'm going to assume it's out of favoritism 

But looking at the stat line for that game, it looks like the Lakers could have had it if they didn't turn the ball over like crazy (which led to quick points from turnovers, plus 3 point plays) and if they hit a couple more free throws. The Lakers beat them in pretty much beat or came close to tying the Bucks in every statistical category. I think the Bucks just got lucky, making 50% of all their shots and only missing one free throw for the entire game.


----------



## Azyiu

VILARIKA said:


> *That didn't really answer my Q but from reading your last post, i'm going to assume it's out of favoritism*



Haha, the ASG is a giant popularity contest, dude.


----------



## VILARIKA

Azyiu said:


> Haha, the ASG is a giant popularity contest, dude.



I try to be the minority and actually vote for the players that deserve to be on the team 

But I don't even do the ballot anymore, it's just pointless. I remember when Allen Iverson didn't even play for at least half of a season, he still got voted in as a starter for the all star team


----------



## Azyiu

VILARIKA said:


> I try to be the minority and actually vote for the players that deserve to be on the team
> 
> But I don't even do the ballot anymore, it's just pointless. I remember when Allen Iverson didn't even play for at least half of a season, he still got voted in as a starter for the all star team



I hear you, but the ASG voting is about the only thing fans can participate in, so just try to have fun with it.

And that AI voting was the worst one I can remember. In the 1998 ASG in NY, Penny Hardaway was voted as a starter, when he played in a grand total of 5 games just prior to the AS weekend! Now that was crazy.


----------



## Azyiu

I just finished watching today's game @ T-Wolves, and I have MORE evidents to support my Brown-is-a-bad-coach theory! Just look at these two possessions nearing the end of the 4th qtr:

Example # 1. With :18 left, K-Love just scored, but the T-Wolves were still trailing 98-105. All the Lakers needed to do was either in bound the ball, or call a TO and advance at mid-count. Ok, they chose to in bound the ball under the T-Wolves' basket; yet Kobe was already surrounded by THREE guys and they still inbounded the ball. Guess what? Kobe turned the ball over, and Mike Beasley stole it and quickly scored a 3-ptr!!! 101-105 with :14 left!!!

Example # 2. The ensuring possession after a quick time out, and the Lakers advanced to mid-count. Metta World Peace only needed to make a simple (maybe it was too simple) inbound play to someone, or to Kobe in this case. Once again, he threw it to the T-Wolves, and luckily for the Lakers the T-Wolves failed to score and that's pretty much game at that point.

Both examples told me the team didn't really work on details, or special late game situations like they used to under Jackson. Back in the day the Lakers would not have made those kind of dumb, minor but costly mistakes; especially NOT late in a game. I see us still making the playoffs regardless, but likely we would only be fighting for either a #5 or #6 seed out west.


----------



## jordanscotisdead

It's not a theory man.. hs horrible coaching and our GM never finding a real support cast unless you consider Jamison, JJ, Gibson, Williams V, big Z, and a slow/fat Shaq to be the best you can do.


----------



## Azyiu

So you guys think K-Love played dirty on this play? It surely doesn't look good from where I see it. If it is up to me, he should be rewarded with a 2-game suspension minimum. 

Kevin Love intentionally Steps on Scolas face( dirty Play)


----------



## VILARIKA

Azyiu said:


> So you guys think K-Love played dirty on this play? It surely doesn't look good from where I see it. If it is up to me, he should be rewarded with a 2-game suspension minimum.
> 
> Kevin Love intentionally Steps on Scolas face( dirty Play)



Can't help but think that it was intentional 

The game was physical and Scola is the type of player that hit's back, so I can understand Kevin Love's frustration to want to do something like that. The fact that he actually did it though is just sad. The game can get physical, but doing a dirty move like that is .


----------



## Azyiu

VILARIKA said:


> Can't help but think that it was intentional
> 
> The game was physical and Scola is the type of player that hit's back, so I can understand Kevin Love's frustration to want to do something like that. The fact that he actually did it though is just sad. The game can get physical, but doing a dirty move like that is .



Totally agreed, and I have lost so much respect for K-Love now.


----------



## VILARIKA

All-Star rosters have been posted:

All-Star 2012 Roster | NBA.com

I was hoping Dirk wouldn't have made the team; his play has been lackluster all season. I also think Brandon Jennings should have made the team. He's been playing great the whole season and he's been leading his team to some good wins. Lastly, why is Carmelo starting for the All-Star team?

And Azyiu, at least one of the Gasol's made the team 

Not entirely happy with the rosters, but it could have been worse I guess....















They should have picked Jeremy Lin for backup PG


----------



## Azyiu

VILARIKA said:


> All-Star rosters have been posted:
> 
> All-Star 2012 Roster | NBA.com
> 
> I was hoping Dirk wouldn't have made the team; his play has been lackluster all season. I also think Brandon Jennings should have made the team. He's been playing great the whole season and he's been leading his team to some good wins. Lastly, why is Carmelo starting for the All-Star team?
> 
> And Azyiu, at least one of the Gasol's made the team
> 
> Not entirely happy with the rosters, but it could have been worse I guess....
> 
> They should have picked Jeremy Lin for backup PG



True, Dirk's numbers this year haven't been the most impressive, and he is in the midst of his lowest scoring output since his second season. Still, you need to give some props to a member of the defending champs. 

Why is Melo starting? Ask the fans.  And I am happy to see Marc making the AST as well. He has been playing great without Z-Bo! Well, I am not entirely happy with the final AS roster either, but am glad to see some fresh faces in Marc Gasol, Aldridge etc. 

Hey, Lin played a couple games for the Erie BayHawks, I don't see why he can't play in the D-League ASG!


----------



## Azyiu

So we are retiring Shaq's #34 next season, eh? 

Los Angeles Lakers to retire Shaquille O'Neal's No. 34 jersey next season - ESPN Los Angeles

At this rate we will be like the Boston Celtics, and will be running 'out of numbers' soon. Lol!


----------



## VILARIKA

I'm sure people complain about All-Star rosters every year, but it looks like i'm not alone when I say that these rosters are messed up:

The All-Star Double Standard Stinks « NBA.com | Hang Time Blog


----------



## Azyiu

^ I don't know, man, I am not a player and I don't feel as strongly as some of these guys do. The fact is there are only 12 spots on each team, and I am sure not everyone is going to be happy no matter what the rosters are; and some guys are going to be left out whether we like it or not. Why not just move on?


----------



## VILARIKA

Azyiu said:


> ^ I don't know, man, I am not a player and I don't feel as strongly as some of these guys do. The fact is there are only 12 spots on each team, and I am sure not everyone is going to be happy no matter what the rosters are; and some guys are going to be left out whether we like it or not. Why not just move on?



It's just debate, I know my opinions won't change the outcome of who's gonna be on the court during the game 

And still, Jeremy Lin is putting in the work for the Knicks. I'm at a loss for words with what he's doing, I haven't seen anyone else do this in basketball (Let alone, in New York City, with two of the highest paid scorers on the team, and he went to Harvard, and he sleeps on his brothers couch ).


----------



## VILARIKA

Happy VaLINetine's Day | NBA.com


----------



## JP Universe

So annoyed at the loss to the Spurs from the Clips.... They so should have one 

Also Jeremy Lin is killing it hahha


----------



## kung_fu

VILARIKA said:


> Happy VaLINetine's Day | NBA.com



Ya... that one was tough for me to watch (Raptors fan)


----------



## VILARIKA

kung_fu said:


> Ya... that one was tough for me to watch (Raptors fan)



And Calderon played so well that game, he was on fire in the 1st quarter. The Raptors pretty much shut down the Knicks pick and roll game for the first half (which is a big reason the Knicks are playing well right now), but lost it in the 2nd.


----------



## Azyiu

VILARIKA said:


> And Calderon played so well that game, he was on fire in the 1st quarter. The Raptors pretty much shut down the Knicks pick and roll game for the first half (which is a big reason the Knicks are playing well right now), but lost it in the 2nd.



Been away for like a week... anyway, I watched that Knicks @ Raptors game. Yeah, the Raptors looked pretty good in the first half, yet they looked tired to me by the 4th qtr.


----------



## VILARIKA

Azyiu said:


> Been away for like a week... anyway, I watched that Knicks @ Raptors game. Yeah, the Raptors looked pretty good in the first half, yet they looked tired to me by the 4th qtr.



Yup, add to the fact that they don't have a deep roster with many offensive or defensive assets. They don't even have a good roster to start with , while the Knicks have a bunch of players worthy of minutes. Now that they added JR Smith and Baron Davis is back, their depth is probably one of the best in the league.


----------



## Azyiu

VILARIKA said:


> Yup, add to the fact that they don't have a deep roster with many offensive or defensive assets. They don't even have a good roster to start with , while the Knicks have a bunch of players worthy of minutes. Now that they added JR Smith and Baron Davis is back, their depth is probably one of the best in the league.



Speaking of JR Smith, not only he recently signed with the Knicks, I just found out he also was fined by his CBA team by over $1.06M for missing practices. Wow! 

NiuBBall.com » Was J.R. Smith fined a million dollars for missing practices?

One thing I don't appreciate about D'Antoni's coaching style is that, he almost always keep a short rotation, and tends to burn his starters / regulars out by mid-season. And I think he is slowly doing the same thing again with the Knicks now.


----------



## VILARIKA

Azyiu said:


> Speaking of JR Smith, not only he recently signed with the Knicks, I just found out he also was fined by his CBA team by over $1.06M for missing practices. Wow!
> 
> NiuBBall.com » Was J.R. Smith fined a million dollars for missing practices?
> 
> One thing I don't appreciate about D'Antoni's coaching style is that, he almost always keep a short rotation, and tends to burn his starters / regulars out by mid-season. And I think he is slowly doing the same thing again with the Knicks now.



Practice man? We talkin' about practice? 

I thought he would have matured by now, but it shows that some players haven't learned to grow up yet (DeMarcus Cousins). Although, he seems like the player that has natural scoring ability, like Iverson, so practice doesn't mean much to him. I don't know how you say "Whatever" to $1,000,000 .

Yeah, one of the commentators during the Knicks/Heat game last night said that D'Antoni runs a short rotation. I never accounted for that, or even noticed it. Maybe that's why the Suns could never outlast any teams in the playoffs...


----------



## Azyiu

VILARIKA said:


> Practice man? We talkin' about practice?
> 
> I thought he would have matured by now, but it shows that some players haven't learned to grow up yet (DeMarcus Cousins). Although, he seems like the player that has natural scoring ability, like Iverson, so practice doesn't mean much to him. I don't know how you say "Whatever" to $1,000,000 .
> 
> Yeah, one of the commentators during the Knicks/Heat game last night said that D'Antoni runs a short rotation. I never accounted for that, or even noticed it. Maybe that's why the Suns could never outlast any teams in the playoffs...



I know, it is amazing how these guys operate. 

IMO, the Suns had the best shot at reaching the NBA Finals in 2005, but again thanks to fate, Stoudemire was out due to injury. Oh well... I was actually kind of rooting for the Suns that year.

Oh, what's up with the All-star Saturday, man? Except for the 3-pt contest it felt kind of boring. Ok, both Evans' and George's dunks were kind of cool, but nowhere near awesome... maybe the NBA needs to reformat the thing, and let actual fans in instead of invited guests who really don't care what's going on, am I right?


----------



## VILARIKA

I agree, All-Star Saturday was quite the letdown. They especially failed on their biggest promotion, the Dunk Contest. It was probably the worst I have watched, and the fact that their were no judges just made the contest seem like a joke. 

I think I was only impressed by one dunk that night, Jeremy Evans' two ball dunk. That was the only one that took a worthy level of skill to do. Sure, George's dunk over 7'2" Hibbert is hard, but he couldn't even do it cleanly and he had to use Hibbert's shoulder to get over. The crowd sounded non-existent during the whole show...

I think they just messed it up this year (I'm still pretty bummed that they mixed up the sophmores and rookies for the game. I thought it was a good tradition?) Hopefully the All-Star game tonight will be the one bright side to this weekend.


----------



## Sicarius

pretty good All star game so far.

What's the deal with Steve Nash? Is he not playing tonight, like is he hurt?


----------



## Azyiu

Seriously now, can Kobe get a break from injuries? He suffered a nasal fracture during the ASG 

Los Angeles Lakers' Kobe Bryant suffers nasal fracture at All-Star Game - ESPN Los Angeles


----------



## Sicarius

D-Wade.

Doesn't turn down the dickishness even during a glorified pickup game.


----------



## Sebastian

All star - there were some awesome dunks! nice plays 
Kobe's injury


----------



## Azyiu

Also, did anyone catch this? As soon as the final buzzer sounded, literally everyone was shaking hands and all on court... so how come LBJ was the only one walking away? Is he hurt? Well, I bet his feelings were... geez, guess sportsmanship ain't worth much these days?


----------



## VILARIKA

Azyiu said:


> Also, did anyone catch this? As soon as the final buzzer sounded, literally everyone was shaking hands and all on court... so how come LBJ was the only one walking away? Is he hurt? Well, I bet his feelings were... geez, guess sportsmanship ain't worth much these days?









I just realized that the NBA thread seems to be the most visited thread in the sports column, yet only me and Azyiu seem to be chatting it up in here lately


----------



## Azyiu

VILARIKA said:


> I just realized that the NBA thread seems to be the most visited thread in the sports column, yet only me and Azyiu seem to be chatting it up in here lately



That cracks me up big time, VILARIKA, thanks! 

Well, the NBA thread used to generate a TON of traffic like 3 years ago. There were no less than 5 - 6 regular posting daily. Sadly for one reason or another it went dead for a good year or so. And I was about the only one posting anything, if at all.  I don't care if there is only you and me, I am all for b-ball talks here.


----------



## VILARIKA

With all the crazy things that have happened this year in basketball, I expected more people to be posting. Lets see what we have so far...

NBA lockout

NBA season returns with 66 games on Schedule 

New look Knicks (Melo, Amare, Chandler)

CP3 almost a Laker

New look Clippers (CP3, Billups, Caron Butler)

Kobe still putting up big numbers (several 40 point games in a row)

LeBron dunks over John Lucas

Blake Griffin throws down a dunk that people consider the GOAT

and finally...









There's probably a bunch more, but I think my point has been made. And its only the halfway mark of the season!


----------



## Azyiu

^ let me respond to a few of your remarks there.

I initially expected better performance out of the Knicks, but then I realized D'Antoni is still coaching that team  so it was no surprise they looked lifeless until J-Lin pretty much came out of nowhere to rescue them.  While I don't expect them to go far in the Playoffs, I kind of long for a Knicks / Heat first round match up though. 

It was funny to me how some people, or some experts already calling the Clippers a title contender as soon as they got CP3. What?!  Don't get me wrong, I like CP3 and Griffin, but who else do they have there? Ok, a former all-star in Caron Bulter, and an up and coming center in Jordan. That's a title contending team?! And Del Nergo as coach? Geez... I expect them to make it to the second round, but don't expect them to go any further. Not at least until they have a more experienced coach... don't even bring up K-Mart, I think he is only a hire gun for them, and he won't help much.

As for my Lakers... well, we are having so many issues I don't even know where to start. Let me just say I miss those days when Dr. Jerry Buss was actually in charge of the day-to-day operations instead of his son Jim. 

Hmm... I predict or rather expect OKC coming out of the west, while the Heat would again represent the east. 

And speaking of the Heat, though I don't like LBJ for many reasons, I would still give him a benefit of a doubt in the back of my mind. By that I mean I would give him THIS and the next season to win a title, or else he won't hear the end of him being a choke artist and all from me. Ok, two things here:

1) With or without a title doesn't define a player's career, but in LBJ case, with his physically gifted body and talents, he has to win at least one to be considered worthy among the legends.

2) I would go further in saying he not only has to win one title, he MUST also win the Finals MVP. Or else he will always appears as a superstar who rides the coat tail of another superstar (D-Wade) in winning a title. Fair or not, that's how I define LBJ now.


----------



## VILARIKA

Azyiu said:


> ^ let me respond to a few of your remarks there.
> 
> I initially expected better performance out of the Knicks, but then I realized D'Antoni is still coaching that team  so it was no surprise they looked lifeless until J-Lin pretty much came out of nowhere to rescue them.  While I don't expect them to go far in the Playoffs, I kind of long for a Knicks / Heat first round match up though.
> 
> It was funny to me how some people, or some experts already calling the Clippers a title contender as soon as they got CP3. What?!  Don't get me wrong, I like CP3 and Griffin, but who else do they have there? Ok, a former all-star in Caron Bulter, and an up and coming center in Jordan. That's a title contending team?! And Del Nergo as coach? Geez... I expect them to make it to the second round, but don't expect them to go any further. Not at least until they have a more experienced coach... don't even bring up K-Mart, I think he is only a hire gun for them, and he won't help much.
> 
> As for my Lakers... well, we are having so many issues I don't even know where to start. Let me just say I miss those days when Dr. Jerry Buss was actually in charge of the day-to-day operations instead of his son Jim.
> 
> Hmm... I predict or rather expect OKC coming out of the west, while the Heat would again represent the east.
> 
> And speaking of the Heat, though I don't like LBJ for many reasons, I would still give him a benefit of a doubt in the back of my mind. By that I mean I would give him THIS and the next season to win a title, or else he won't hear the end of him being a choke artist and all from me. Ok, two things here:
> 
> 1) With or without a title doesn't define a player's career, but in LBJ case, with his physically gifted body and talents, he has to win at least one to be considered worthy among the legends.
> 
> 2) I would go further in saying he not only has to win one title, he MUST also win the Finals MVP. Or else he will always appears as a superstar who rides the coat tail of another superstar (D-Wade) in winning a title. Fair or not, that's how I define LBJ now.



On the topic of the Clippers, I have to say, at least in the Western Conference, they are major contenders. Who else do they really have to compete with? Assisted living Spurs, Thunder, maybe Mavs, maybe LAL, mmmaybe Trailblazers. The Nuggets still have ways to go to be a competitive playoff team, and the same goes for the rest of Western teams, at least to me. I agree that the Thunder will come out on top in the West though.

As for LeBron, his history as a player (right now) is based on if he can get a ring. It's all that people look at him for now. But, I think he deserves a lot more recognition right now based on his statistical averages this season, while not depriving Wade or Bosh from getting their fair share of stats. The Heat are looking like the best team going into the second half of the season. I'm no LBJ fan, but I pay where respect where it's due. With all this current success though, if LeBron doesn't make it worth his efforts (championship), it's going to make his "decision" look like it wasn't as chalked up as it was supposed to be (like you said, choke).

And by the masses, LeBron will look like the coat tail of another superstar if he doesn't win Finals MVP. I personally don't care since I enjoy how an entire team can contribute to getting a win, but I can see how people have a high bar set for LeBron now.


----------



## JP Universe

K Durant for MVP!!! Go Thunder!!!!

Yes... dunk contest sucked. Game was a bit of a let down with no defence at all.


----------



## Azyiu

Hey VILARIKA, pretty much right on cue, and the T-Wolves beat the Clippers at Staples, haha!


----------



## Sicarius

Good to see Jeff Green at the Celtics game against NYK.


----------



## Azyiu

Metta World Peace came to play today! Wow! 

For whatever reasons D Wade didn't play like himself today, and even got himself fouled out. All in all, I'll take this W regardless, we kind of needed it more than them Heat.


----------



## VILARIKA

What a crazy Sunday, with majority of the games being led by PG's. It truly is the new era, and it makes me miss the dominant centers in the game


----------



## JP Universe

What about Rondo!!! Nearly 20 - 20 and 20


----------



## Sicarius

it's scary that he and I are around the same height, and everyone on his team makes him look like he's Muggsy Bogues - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Azyiu

VILARIKA said:


> What a crazy Sunday, with majority of the games being led by PG's. It truly is the new era, and it makes me miss the dominant centers in the game



Sorry to break it to you, VILARIKA, but the days of dominant centers have long gone, man! IMHO, the golden days of that era was during the mid-90's all the way through around the 2000 or 2001 season.  Hakeem, Robinson, Ewing, O'Neal, Mutombo, Floppy Diva, Sabonis (sadly he came to the league too late due to politicial reasons) etc. Since then it was pretty much *JUST* Shaq and Yao for a while.


----------



## VILARIKA

Azyiu said:


> Sorry to break it to you, VILARIKA, but the days of dominant centers have long gone, man! IMHO, the golden days of that era was during the mid-90's all the way through around the 2000 or 2001 season.  Hakeem, Robinson, Ewing, O'Neal, Mutombo, Floppy Diva, Sabonis (sadly he came to the league too late due to politicial reasons) etc. Since then it was pretty much *JUST* Shaq and Yao for a while.



I agree with that, Shaq and Yao were the last major center rivals. I really enjoyed seeing the two tallest figures on the court go head to head. Now, both of them are retired, and the only dominant center we have left is Dwight Howard. One center, in the entire league of basketball players 

It's nice to see all these fancy and speedy point guards though, they make the game a bit more dazzling.


Azyiu, 88-85.


----------



## Azyiu

VILARIKA said:


> I agree with that, Shaq and Yao were the last major center rivals. I really enjoyed seeing the two tallest figures on the court go head to head. Now, both of them are retired, and the only dominant center we have left is Dwight Howard. One center, in the entire league of basketball players
> 
> It's nice to see all these fancy and speedy point guards though, they make the game a bit more dazzling.
> 
> 
> Azyiu, 88-85.



One center? Dude, give Bynum some love, yo! Seriously, if he can stay somewhat injury free, and he is doing just that this year, he _IS_ good! 

Am I mad since we lost @ Pistons last night? Not really. When our bench managed only 7 pts vs. Pistons bench's 32 pts?! You ain't going to win too many roadies... oh yeah, and we suck on the road this year too! I kind of miss the days when we had Odom, S.Brown, Farmar and Vujacic coming off our bench... 

Speaking of mad, I am glad I am not a Magic fan though.  Losing to the Bobcats by 16 pts?!  And at one time being up by 20 points in the first half? What?


----------



## VILARIKA

Azyiu said:


> One center? Dude, give Bynum some love, yo! Seriously, if he can stay somewhat injury free, and he is doing just that this year, he _IS_ good!
> 
> Am I mad since we lost @ Pistons last night? Not really. When our bench managed only 7 pts vs. Pistons bench's 32 pts?! You ain't going to win too many roadies... oh yeah, and we suck on the road this year too! I kind of miss the days when we had Odom, S.Brown, Farmar and Vujacic coming off our bench...
> 
> Speaking of mad, I am glad I am not a Magic fan though.  Losing to the Bobcats by 16 pts?!  And at one time being up by 20 points in the first half? What?



Ok Ok, Bynum is playing pretty well so far. I'd need to see past one good season to consider him as a top tier center though (IMO, that's how bad I think the center role has been hit). Sure, he's pretty much the second best center out there now, but something makes me cautious about giving him too much credit.

The abomination of the Lakers "bench" is depressing to watch for me . Odom was a big piece of the Lakers depth, he definitely kept the Lakers rotation balanced, being able to play so many positions. I think that's something that the Lakers have always had in their history, good depth.

And if I had to pick a team I root for from one season to the next, it would be the Magic, unfortunately. As for that Bobcats game, I didn't watch it, and I guess I don't want to . I think the team as a whole is just up in the air right now, since all the Dwight drama is going on.

EDIT: And another blow to the Lakers...


----------



## Azyiu

VILARIKA said:


> Ok Ok, Bynum is playing pretty well so far. I'd need to see past one good season to consider him as a top tier center though (IMO, that's how bad I think the center role has been hit). Sure, he's pretty much the second best center out there now, but something makes me cautious about giving him too much credit.
> 
> The abomination of the Lakers "bench" is depressing to watch for me . Odom was a big piece of the Lakers depth, he definitely kept the Lakers rotation balanced, being able to play so many positions. I think that's something that the Lakers have always had in their history, good depth.
> 
> And if I had to pick a team I root for from one season to the next, it would be the Magic, unfortunately. As for that Bobcats game, I didn't watch it, and I guess I don't want to . I think the team as a whole is just up in the air right now, since all the Dwight drama is going on.
> 
> EDIT: And another blow to the Lakers...




Fair enough on Bynum. After all, his injury history could be a concern for some people. Having said that, I urge you to take a look at his foot works. He is pretty agile for someone his size. And his offensive skills consist of more than just dunking, yet he can also give you jump hooks and jump shots at around 15'. What about his rebounding sense, as well as his passing skills?

Well, having said all that I would say we are in trouble. Yes, I admit it and it is painfully obvious our bench ain't going to cut it as it. Two games in a row our bench got blown out of the water. @ Pistons we were outscored by 25pts, and @ Wiz we were again scored by like close to 30 points?! 

This is where I don't understand Brown's rotation either. Our bench (those who got any PTs) clearly can't cut it, and we are sitting Kapono, Walton and Ebank? Why not give them some PTs? What difference would this make if our other bench guys ain't getting the job done in the first place? 

Oh yeah, Kobe ain't guilt free here either. He is just not making shots, and has been forcing alot of shots needlessly. Pass more darn it! Utilitze both Bynum and Pau more! You give them the damn ball, and you cut; they WILL give you back the ball for a bucket!


----------



## VILARIKA

Azyiu said:


> Fair enough on Bynum. After all, his injury history could be a concern for some people. Having said that, I urge you to take a look at his foot works. He is pretty agile for someone his size. And his offensive skills consist of more than just dunking, yet he can also give you jump hooks and jump shots at around 15'. What about his rebounding sense, as well as his passing skills?
> 
> Well, having said all that I would say we are in trouble. Yes, I admit it and it is painfully obvious our bench ain't going to cut it as it. Two games in a row our bench got blown out of the water. @ Pistons we were outscored by 25pts, and @ Wiz we were again scored by like close to 30 points?!
> 
> This is where I don't understand Brown's rotation either. Our bench (those who got any PTs) clearly can't cut it, and we are sitting Kapono, Walton and Ebank? Why not give them some PTs? What difference would this make if our other bench guys ain't getting the job done in the first place?
> 
> Oh yeah, Kobe ain't guilt free here either. He is just not making shots, and has been forcing alot of shots needlessly. Pass more darn it! Utilitze both Bynum and Pau more! You give them the damn ball, and you cut; they WILL give you back the ball for a bucket!



I've seen that Bynum's offensive set is getting better, I have to watch more footage of him though to see if his passing is also getting better. Like I said, playing well at the moment, but I don't know how consistent he can stay (injury or no injury).

You would probably know more about this than me, are the Lakers still trying to move Gasol somewhere? They need to make a move, this is the first time I've seen a Lakers team look totally stale. Whether it's Gasol, or signing someone, whatever, they just need to do something. Kobe can't keep putting up 40 point games for them . You see how bad the team is when Kobe isn't playing like Kobe...

The bench situation? I'm betting the guys that don't get playing time will get their share soon. Who knows, maybe a Jeremy Lin will come out of it 

EDIT: http://www.hoops-nation.com/top-news-pau-gasol-reported-to-be-traded/

?


----------



## VILARIKA

I remember using this guy back on NBA Live 2005 

Glad to see his monstrous dunks have found their way back into the league:


----------



## Azyiu

The Celtics @ Lakers game wasn't on tv here in Hong Kong, so I knew I've missed a great one. I am just glad we won the game though. And based on the game highlights and recap I watched and read (it sucks, isn't it?), looks like Kobe gave Bynum a good play in the closing seconds to seal the W, eh? Who said Kobe can't play team ball? Lol!

Oh, I know who said it, it was Shaq! He did in his book "Shaq Uncut"! Well, I am one chapter away from finish reading this book, and I must say it is quite an interesting read. Yes, Shaq did say Kobe cannot or unwilling to play team ball during the 2003-04 season. But then he also added he understood maybe Kobe was trying use playing to "escape" from his rape trial and all. In the end though there were fights and all, he has mutual respect for Kobe though. Another player he mentioned in his book is LeBron. He said a lot of good things about LBJ, but also added he has NO IDEA why he (in his own words) checked himself out in Game 6 of the 2010 ECF vs the Celtics, and pretty much the entire 2011 NBA Finals. IMHO, some of the things he said in the were biased or strongly opinionated, but overall it is an interesting book to read if you are an NBA fan or a Shaq fan like me.


----------



## Azyiu

2 days before the trade deadline... as a Lakers fan I hope we get some bench help without moving either Gasol or Bynum. Yet, if we must move Gasol, perhaps sending him to the Mavs for Kidd and Odom? Salary wise it works, but I am not sure if getting Odom back is such a good idea now though...


----------



## drunkenmaster357

As a Mavs fan, I wouldn't mind getting rid of Odom's sorry ass but I'd hate to see Kidd go. Gasol would be a nice addition, but if it comes at the cost of giving up Kidd I'd rather it not happen.


----------



## Azyiu

First of all, as much as I hate to see Fish go, I think we did quite well out of those trades we made. We basically only gave up Fisher for J-Hill and Session... errr... Walton, Kapono never really played much, so without them really doesn't hurt us.

Ok, as for J-Hill, call me crazy but this is a STEAL!!!! The former Wildcat can totally bang down low, rebound the ball, and is quite reliable within 15-17ft!!!! When Yao was out last year, he started in place of him along side Scola; and I am quite happy (if not feeling impressed) with what I've seen in those several games he played in. In short, this guy will be a good piece for us to backup either Pau or Andrew, and/or play along side either of them. This also means either McBob or Murphy will have NO PTs whatsoever (Hey, Brown, you are not going to keep playing both of them together ever again, right?)

As for Session, I don't know enough about him, but if nothing else at least he is much younger and athletic than Fisher.


----------



## JP Universe

Thunder Bulls finals series. Fingers crossed


----------



## VILARIKA

JP Universe said:


> Thunder Bulls finals series. Fingers crossed



The Heatles will give Chicago a run for their money, again. As good as Chicago is in the long run (season), I don't know if they can clamp down on a team for 7 games. Not to mention, they have nobody to go to in closing time except Derrick Rose.

As for all the trade news, the Lakers getting Ramon Sessions is a big plus, the Lakers needed some stronger pieces to their team. I think he's more of a scorer type, but i'm sure he will fit in somehow. And the Warriors giving up Monta Ellis? . I guess i'm just missing out on how that's supposed to benefit them...


----------



## Azyiu

VILARIKA said:


> The Heatles will give Chicago a run for their money, again. As good as Chicago is in the long run (season), I don't know if they can clamp down on a team for 7 games. Not to mention, they have nobody to go to in closing time except Derrick Rose.
> 
> As for all the trade news, the Lakers getting Ramon Sessions is a big plus, the Lakers needed some stronger pieces to their team. I think he's more of a scorer type, but i'm sure he will fit in somehow. And the Warriors giving up Monta Ellis? . I guess i'm just missing out on how that's supposed to benefit them...



Pretty much agreed with you on all points about the Bulls in the playoffs. Having said that, the Heat seem to have a tendency of melting down in the second half lately. I would be a little concerned if I were a Heat fan. By the way, the signing of Turiaf will definitely boost their front court somewhat!

Speaking of signings, I think the Spurs did very well in signing Boris Diaw. Ok, they picked him up off wavier instead of signing him...  And the Thunder also did as well (if not better) in signing Fisher! 

I hate to see Fisher go, but know it was a necessary move if we wanted to go anywhere at all. Sessions has been everything we ever wanted from a PG, especially now we don't run the triangle. If anything at all, I still question Brown's decision of NOT playing Jordan Hill. Is he telling us fans that he is not better than Troy Murphy or McBob?! Really?  J-Hill ain't a superstar, ok? But the guy can definitely bang down low and rebound the ball! 

For the Warriors. The benefit is not immediate, IMO. When Bogut is healthy, I think he is one of the better centers in the association. Consider having a healthy Bogut and David Lee up front, and the Ws still got Curry. I think they aim for getting a SG with size in the draft, that's why they pulled the trigger this time. All in all, I think they did well but the benefit is NOT immediate, and it IS a gamble.


----------



## VILARIKA

I didn't even know Boris Diaw was on the Spurs now, why did the Bobcats let him go?

I think I've watched Jordan Hill play three times. Two times early in his career, and one game pretty recently when the Rockets were playing at home. He looked a little clumsy and lost when I watched him before, but the game I saw recently made me change the way I thought of his playing. He's a big body that the Lakers can use. Like you said, I think the guy can bang down low, I don't know why the Lakers aren't utilizing him...

I don't know if you watched the ceremony for Chris Mullin's jersey retirement, but those Warriors fans were pissed the fuck off haha. As rude as it was, I can understand where they are coming from, I would hate to lose a superstar in a trade that might not even end up working out well. It's a gamble for sure. They better hope it doesn't blow up in their face!

And that Kevin Love game against the Thunder. 51 points and 14 boards, but still leads to a loss? It just comes to show you how much Rubio and Pekovic mean to that team.


----------



## Azyiu

VILARIKA said:


> I didn't even know Boris Diaw was on the Spurs now, why did the Bobcats let him go?
> 
> I think I've watched Jordan Hill play three times. Two times early in his career, and one game pretty recently when the Rockets were playing at home. He looked a little clumsy and lost when I watched him before, but the game I saw recently made me change the way I thought of his playing. He's a big body that the Lakers can use. Like you said, I think the guy can bang down low, I don't know why the Lakers aren't utilizing him...
> 
> I don't know if you watched the ceremony for Chris Mullin's jersey retirement, but those Warriors fans were pissed the fuck off haha. As rude as it was, I can understand where they are coming from, I would hate to lose a superstar in a trade that might not even end up working out well. It's a gamble for sure. They better hope it doesn't blow up in their face!
> 
> And that Kevin Love game against the Thunder. 51 points and 14 boards, but still leads to a loss? It just comes to show you how much Rubio and Pekovic mean to that team.



Why did the Bobcats waive Diaw? He hasn't been the most productive this season, and I am almost certain MJ wanted to cut cost. As great a legend as he is, he sucks as team owner / management. 

Like you said, K-Love can't do it all by himself. Look at the brightside though, they lost to the Thunder @ OKC in 2 OT, and without 2 of their most important players. I hate to claim moral victories, but that game surely showed fans the T-Wolves can complete. They just need to learn how to close teams out... they are young and their time will come.

I think the Grizzlies really wanted to play us in the first round!  Ok, this is not really funny... the way we've been playing lately, I am NOT a bit surprised if we lost 1-4 in the first round. I honestly think we have the right players to win games, but Brown doesn't know what he is doing for crying out loud!


----------



## Azyiu

First it was those trade rumors, and then the back-and-forth trade demands and flip flops, followed by the "to opt out or not to opt out" thing before the trade deadline... now D12 wants SVG to be fired? I am telling you, D12 is someone CANNOT be trusted. If I were the Magic, this is his final season with Orlando, and I would try anything I could and do a sign-and-trade this summer! Too bad for Orlando since D12 had opted-in, and will be around until the end of the 2013 season if he is not traded. Have fun there if you are a Magic fan.

As a Lakers fan, I have to admit I kind of entertained the thought of him playing in LA. Now? With Bynum playing like a true all-star and D12 acting like this? Hell no, I don't want him at all, ever!


----------



## VILARIKA

This thread slipped my mind for a minute, probably because I haven't been watching much basketball lately. Anyways...

What's up with this Dwight drama you're talking about Azyiu? I didn't even know it existed. I'm sure it's an old topic now, but I thought it was the Magic that were playing awful, and Dwight having the occasional flop game.


----------



## ScottyB724

anyone see that overtime game last night against the heat?! Da bulls have clinched home court advantage with that win I believe.
I'm scared for D Rose though, I know he was incredibly rusty after missing so much time, but I'm worried about his and Rip's health and longevity throughout the playoffs. Who knows though, with our depth we can go far without the reigning mvp. I am excite.


----------



## Azyiu

VILARIKA said:


> This thread slipped my mind for a minute, probably because I haven't been watching much basketball lately. Anyways...
> 
> What's up with this Dwight drama you're talking about Azyiu? I didn't even know it existed. I'm sure it's an old topic now, but I thought it was the Magic that were playing awful, and Dwight having the occasional flop game.



You've missed some great fun, man!  Long story short, SVG was telling reporters one day he received info not from the media, rather from within the organization that D12 went to management, and asked SVG to be fired. 

Stan Van Gundy Confirms Reports That Dwight Howard Wants Him Fired - SBNation.com


----------



## Azyiu

ScottyB724 said:


> anyone see that overtime game last night against the heat?! Da bulls have clinched home court advantage with that win I believe.
> I'm scared for D Rose though, I know he was incredibly rusty after missing so much time, but I'm worried about his and Rip's health and longevity throughout the playoffs. Who knows though, with our depth we can go far without the reigning mvp. I am excite.



Congrats to you guys for the other night's victory over the Heat, man. Especially when Rose virtually a non-factor most of the game, and your Bulls still managed to win this one. 

Having said that, I am NO Heat fan, but I am curious to know what is going on with them as a team. They've been playing .500 ball in the past 12 games. I know their bench sucks as much as ours (Lakers), but their starters are just too good to be playing like crap this close to the playoffs. I won't be surprised at all if they get beaten earlier than most people are expecting, says, in the second round vs. the Pacers. Hell, as of now I just don't see them making it back to the Finals at all.


----------



## ScottyB724

Agreed, what I have been hearing most about the Heat is that they are just bored and waiting for playoffs to start when they believe they can just magically flip the switch on and start dominating. Obviously this is not the right way to go about things, and I think they will get knocked out before the conference finals, maybe by the resurgent Celtics even.

The whole D. Howard thing is just a hilarious car wreck, that guy has lost his mind.


----------



## VILARIKA

Azyiu said:


> You've missed some great fun, man!  Long story short, SVG was telling reporters one day he received info not from the media, rather from within the organization that D12 went to management, and asked SVG to be fired.
> 
> Stan Van Gundy Confirms Reports That Dwight Howard Wants Him Fired - SBNation.com




Wow, it must be really awkward in Orlando right now . And I agree, they should have just traded him when they had the chance. He's obviously not coping well with the organization there, he's better off pulling a Shaq.

I wish I couldn't comment on the Heats recent failures but I haven't watched enough basketball to add anything. I will say this though; the Heat got a lot of shit last year when they were on a painful losing streak. They were (and still are) the most hated team in the NBA by teams and lot's of fans, plus they just formed an entire new team (minus Wade, Haslem, etc.). Somehow, they pulled their shit together and competed for a championship in only their first year as a team. 

I'm not a Heat fan at all, but I do commend the amount of work it takes to get an entirely new team to come together and nearly live up to their hype. At this point, I still see the Heat going far and the Bulls almost making the cut unfortunately. Rose and Rip have to stay healthy and consistent for the Bulls to have a fighting chance at beating an offensive and defensive force like the Heat.

Also, these damn Spurs never quit man. Never. I just watched some highlights of a recent Spurs game and I saw their season record so far. How are they still one of the best teams in the league?


----------



## Robby the Robot

Looks like Ron Artest showed up this afternoon. So much for "Metta World Peace." Hardin could have been crucial in the final minutes of regulation, I hope he's okay. Let's see what happens in overtime.


----------



## Robby the Robot

And that's all she wrote folks. What's everybody's pick for the Finals? Honestly, the Thunder have the potential to get there, they just have to commit themselves not to be so careless with the ball. They average 15+ turnovers a game.


----------



## Azyiu

Metta World Peace was more like Metta World War. What he did yesterday was uncalled for and it was terrible! As a Lakers fan I am pretty pissed at both Bynum and World Peace for what they did last year and yesterday.


----------



## djpharoah

Azyiu said:


> Metta World Peace was more like Metta World War. What he did yesterday was uncalled for and it was terrible! As a Lakers fan I am pretty pissed at both Bynum and World Peace for what they did last year and yesterday.



MWP transformed back into Ron Ron with that play... disgraceful.


----------



## VILARIKA

Why is it that every time a player intentionally fouls another player, they act like they didn't mean to do it?


----------



## JP Universe

Fucking hate Metta world peace/Ron artest....... Poor Harden.... Go Thunder!!!


----------



## Robby the Robot

Looks like Ron Ron/MWP is going to miss at least the first series of the playoffs with a seven game suspension, barring the first round doesn't go seven games. I guess David Stern decided to bring down the hammer for the repeat offender. [FACT: MWP has been suspended *fourteen times* in his fourteen year career.]

Also, tonight my be the last night Steve Nash wears a Suns uniform.


----------



## Azyiu

RTheodoppalus said:


> Looks like Ron Ron/MWP is going to miss at least the first series of the playoffs with a seven game suspension, barring the first round doesn't go seven games. I guess David Stern decided to bring down the hammer for the repeat offender. [FACT: MWP has been suspended *fourteen times* in his fourteen year career.].



It's hard for me to say it, but World Peace has once again done something so stupid and again let his team down; just like he had done while with the Pacers. 



RTheodoppalus said:


> Also, tonight my be the last night Steve Nash wears a Suns uniform.



Where will he go next is what I am most interested to know. At this moment, the Heat seem to be the most logical destination for him, as long as he is willing to take just the vet minimum. But Nash joining the Heat?!


----------



## Azyiu

First round prediction time:

I think the Hawks are finally going to beat the Celtics this playoffs, I'd say 6 games the Hawks! Especially now that Pierce got hurt (toe), and who knows how serious his injury might be?

As much as the Mavs playing like they don't care lately, I still think they have a great chance in "upsetting" the Thunder. That series would be a tight one, and could potentially be a classic series. I don't know, Thunder in 7, and barely beat the Mavs.

The Grizzlies over the Clippers. IMO, the Grizzlies are simply a much deeper and better coached team. Grizzlies in 5 or no more than 6! Losing Billups hurts the Clippers more than people realize.

And I think we should take care of the Nuggets, but that team is too quick and so balance on the offensive ends, we might lose at least 2 in that series. I'd say we will take care of them in 6, but it won't be an easy series for us.

Am I crazy to predict the Pacers are going to sweep the Magic?


----------



## ScottyB724

Son of a mother fucker. D Rose has torn his ACL and is done for a looong time. I can't even believe this shit I just want to cry. Oh well, I think we may even have a chance to still make it to the conference finals, but it won't be pretty.

FUCK


----------



## Sicarius

Expected the Heat to pull some shady shit to get foul shots.

Did not expect it to be that much, or that often.

When are they going to implement regulations against players faking hits, or throwing themselves into players to get the contact foul on jumpers? It's getting pretty ridiculous.


----------



## pushpull7

Sorry about Rose, Go anyone except fakers, warmth, or cellticks. Unfortunately that is who will win though.

Anyone miss shack? Na, me neither.


----------



## Azyiu

Poor D-Rose and the Bulls... but then injury is part of the game.

Man, that Mavs / Thunder game turned out to be more entertaining than I'd expected originally. Great win for OKC! I understand the Mavs had zero TO, but did Marion realize there was ONLY 1.5 seconds left on the clock? I'd much rather throwing up a pray then this... geez.


----------



## Sebastian

Miami  Good to see them in good shape, but I Really hope the Lakers will get to the finals this year!


----------



## pushpull7

Booooooooooooooooo!


----------



## VILARIKA

Shame on the Grizzlies for letting the Clippers achieve one of the best comebacks in playoff history.

The Heat are toying with the Knicks; it's uncomfortable to watch the games...


----------



## texshred777

My thoughts on the playoffs thus far:

I really wish the Mavericks would stop shooting the 3 so much. They get into this habit where they keep lobbing up 3's which don't fall, time and time again down the floor. When the game's close, it's the time to be aggressive and not settle for low percentage shots. Get in the paint and draw the fouls. The Mavs are an excellent free throw shooting team. They can be a good three point shooting team too, but when it's not falling and you're down by 4 or 5 just take the high percentage shots and get back on D. Missed 3's are a perfect transition opportunity for an athletic team like OKC. The Mavs may be able to get past OKC(doubtful from what I've seen so far) but I doubt they'll win the conference again.

I'm disappointed in Boston, between Pierce injuring his toe, KG's chronic hip flexor issues, Ray Allen being out with bone spurs and Rondo's temper tantrums-I was looking forward to seeing them in the playoffs. I like the team play of Boston. They're terrible on the offensive glass but they're a great team 

Amare, Amare. I know he's frustrated, what was supposed to be his team has become Melo's. He doesn't really have as big a role as he (thought he)should have and from what I've heard he wanted to go to Miami but they wanted Bosh(I would have gone with Amare myself). Be that as it may, playoffs are not the time to let your anger or frustration get the best of you(that goes double for Rondo). That's when everyone needs each other more than ever. With that said, Miami was going to sweep them(best case scenario 5 game series) anyway. NY seriously needs to look at the team dynamic and make some choices this summer. They need more weapons for sure.


----------



## Azyiu

texshred777 said:


> My thoughts on the playoffs thus far:
> 
> I really wish the Mavericks would stop shooting the 3 so much. They get into this habit where they keep lobbing up 3's which don't fall, time and time again down the floor. When the game's close, it's the time to be aggressive and not settle for low percentage shots. Get in the paint and draw the fouls. The Mavs are an excellent free throw shooting team. They can be a good three point shooting team too, but when it's not falling and you're down by 4 or 5 just take the high percentage shots and get back on D. Missed 3's are a perfect transition opportunity for an athletic team like OKC. The Mavs may be able to get past OKC(doubtful from what I've seen so far) but I doubt they'll win the conference again.
> 
> I'm disappointed in Boston, between Pierce injuring his toe, KG's chronic hip flexor issues, Ray Allen being out with bone spurs and Rondo's temper tantrums-I was looking forward to seeing them in the playoffs. I like the team play of Boston. They're terrible on the offensive glass but they're a great team
> 
> Amare, Amare. I know he's frustrated, what was supposed to be his team has become Melo's. He doesn't really have as big a role as he (thought he)should have and from what I've heard he wanted to go to Miami but they wanted Bosh(I would have gone with Amare myself). Be that as it may, playoffs are not the time to let your anger or frustration get the best of you(that goes double for Rondo). That's when everyone needs each other more than ever. With that said, Miami was going to sweep them(best case scenario 5 game series) anyway. NY seriously needs to look at the team dynamic and make some choices this summer. They need more weapons for sure.



I don't entirely agree with your thought on the Mavs shooting 3s. True, they are only ranked 20th in terms of 3-point shooting this year as a team, but who do they really have a low post scorer? Instead of just going low post they should run some pick and rolls, or pick and pops. They are a dangerous mid-range team, and I am a bit surprised they don't run more of those.

Between the Hawks and the Celtics, game 3 is make or break for the Hawks in my opinion. With Josh Smith status unclear, the rest of the guys better show up and get one in Boston. If they fail and lose game 3, this series won't go between 5 games!

NY had no shot at the Heat before the series even started, so I am not really sure what Amare is pissed about. He took it hard to the glass, I can give him that!  

Although the Grizzlies relaxed too early and choked away game 1, I think they will still win the series against the Clippers. Without Butler, they really have no one else can chase around Gay; and to me Griffin still remains a "fun to watch" guy, if you know what I mean.


----------



## pushpull7

Goodbye dallas. Question, why does the nba do this every year? They have teams who are finished and done with the series when others haven't even had game 3? 

Hate the nba playoffs, always a drawn-out thing. Was at least better when the first round was only 5 games.


----------



## Azyiu

chrisharbin said:


> Goodbye dallas. Question, why does the nba do this every year? They have teams who are finished and done with the series when others haven't even had game 3?
> 
> Hate the nba playoffs, always a drawn-out thing. Was at least better when the first round was only 5 games.



Yep, it is official, and the Mavs are forever linked with the Heat as the only other defending champs to get swept in the first round the next season.

As for the scheduling, I don't have a problem with that, and it has improved a lot as compared to the 2002 - 2004 seasons. Sure, I think those 5-game first round series are more exciting to watch; only the true better team can win in the 7-game settings. Usually that translates into better competitions in the latter rounds. So I have no trouble with it.


----------



## Sebastian

OKC  They deserved every win! good to see them beat the Mavs, now I hope Heat will win, and of course the Lakers


----------



## Azyiu

Sebastian said:


> OKC  They deserved every win! good to see them beat the Mavs, now I hope Heat will win, and of course the Lakers



Ok then, if you are rooting for both the Thunder and Lakers, who do you root for in the second round?


----------



## Sebastian

Azyiu said:


> Ok then, if you are rooting for both the Thunder and Lakers, who do you root for in the second round?



Oh man, I totally forgot  I was just so excited they won 

Obviously I'd want the Lakers to win but I just hope whoever will win the LA-OKC match, will reach the finals.


----------



## jordanscotisdead

I want OKC to win it all this year. Easy decision now that Rose is out.


----------



## pushpull7

Whoo hoo! At least the warm aren't going to sweep NY this year. Doesn't matter, they will be in the finals with the fakers. Yawn.......


----------



## djpharoah

Damn.. some serious knee shit happening to Baron Davis... uggg... when I saw that I cringed.


----------



## pushpull7

had to google it. Those guys are cursed.


----------



## VILARIKA

Ouch...


----------



## Azyiu

Sebastian said:


> Oh man, I totally forgot  I was just so excited they won
> 
> Obviously I'd want the Lakers to win but I just hope whoever will win the LA-OKC match, will reach the finals.



Not so fast, and never under estimate the San Antonio Spurs.



chrisharbin said:


> Whoo hoo! At least the warm aren't going to sweep NY this year. Doesn't matter, they will be in the finals with the fakers. Yawn.......



After all these years, I still don't get why some people call the Lakers that way.


----------



## Blake1970

My prediction is Spurs/Heat Finals.


----------



## Sicarius

OKC and Boston


----------



## Blake1970

^
That would be an interesting match-up!


----------



## Azyiu

Blake1970 said:


> My prediction is Spurs/Heat Finals.



As much as I like to pick the Thunder, I don't know if they are truly ready yet. So I'd say yeah, the Spurs do have a slight edge over the Thunder in making the Finals. 

Oh yes, even as a Lakers fan, I kind of doubt we can beat the Thunder in the second round though. Especially we don't have home court, AND, the Thunder are now resting and waiting for us...


----------



## Sicarius

OKC is going to cool down a lot, isn't there a week or so break between their win in Dallas, and the start of the 2nd round?


----------



## VILARIKA

I'm still amazed that no losing teams have been able to get two wins...so far it's either been 4-1, or 4-0. Actually, I blame the Grizzlies for this


----------



## pushpull7

A bunch of eliminations imminent today. Good, get rid of the tossers. Getting everyones hopes up (like denver.....how dare they actually win a game and get my hopes up!!!!!)


----------



## djpharoah

Lakers should end it tonight.


----------



## pushpull7

(crying) yeah, just get it over with.

Again, I wonder why they have 16 playoff teams. We all know what the outcome is going to be (same 6-7 teams.....every single year......)


----------



## VILARIKA

chrisharbin said:


> (crying) yeah, just get it over with.
> 
> Again, I wonder why they have 16 playoff teams. We all know what the outcome is going to be (same 6-7 teams.....every single year......)



I'm not even bothered by that as much. What bothers me is there are teams that deserve to be in the playoffs, but don't make it because their conference is more competitive than the other. I'm too lazy to look up a real example, but a 9th seed team with a winning record in the west won't make the playoffs because the other 8 teams have better records. Meanwhile in the East, seeds 6-8 all have losing records, but still make the playoffs. Losing teams should not make the playoffs, that's some BS.


----------



## pushpull7

Oh, those pesky hawks.


----------



## pushpull7

Uh oh, those pesky nuggets and bulls. Big surprises to me.


----------



## Azyiu

Sometimes I really hate myself for almost always get my predictions right... I guess the Lakers just ain't interested in taking care of the Nuggets in 5 games. Touch wood for saying that, but going up to Denver for game 6 now could be more than the Lakers bargain for; and anything can happen should there is a game 7. I don't care if Metta World Peace is returning if there is a game 7, he would be rusty and the momentum would all be on the Nuggets side by then... oh, and don't even get me started on Bynum's closing out a team is easy comment prior to game 5!


----------



## pushpull7

If the stars could just line up perfectly and we could have another 3-1 team get defeated (houston over suns way back in the day)


----------



## pushpull7

While I'm dreaming the impossible........if there was just SOME WAY to get rid of the warm. 

Nah, warm/fakers in the finals for sure.


----------



## ScottyB724

As much as I love the Bulls and am happy to see they still have a lot of fight left, it just kinda sucks knowing the inevitable doom that lies around the corner. They're fighting for their pride I suppose. If Noah didn't roll that ankle horribly we woulda had game 3 and 4 as well.

I'm sure the Heat will make it to the finals but I hope they come home crying again. Fucking hate the heat!


----------



## texshred777

chrisharbin said:


> While I'm dreaming the impossible........if there was just SOME WAY to get rid of the warm.
> 
> Nah, warm/fakers in the finals for sure.


 
I think Miami and San Antonio is more likely. I hate the Spurs but I don't think LA or OKC can best them in a 7 game series.


----------



## pushpull7

texshred777 said:


> I think Miami and San Antonio is more likely. I hate the Spurs but I don't think LA or OKC can best them in a 7 game series.



I dunno, for me, I don't think guys like kobe, artest (yes, that's what I call him), lebonon are model human beings. So I happen to have a little extra hate in the tank there.......but I think it will be lakers/heat. Just to make me cringe.....

Was hoping the bulls could give the heat a little trouble. I don't think they have any competition. It'll gag me to be routing for them.......I'll never cheer for the fakers.......NEVER!


----------



## VILARIKA

What's with all the nicknames here?


----------



## pushpull7

R U kidding? wait till football season starts!


----------



## pushpull7

More peskyness from Memphis. Don't have a problem with that, but I like the idea of the "other" LA team being in the mix.


----------



## Azyiu

Amare is such a gentleman! 







Oh, and by the way, with 16 titles in all, 32 conference championships and 23 division titles; which part of that is fake? Can the nickname, or come up with something original for a change, eh?


----------



## pushpull7

N/m. No jokin' around I guess.


----------



## pushpull7

How is Amare any worse than wade?


----------



## Azyiu

chrisharbin said:


> How is Amare any worse than wade?



Let's just say both are grade A gentlemen.


----------



## Azyiu

Ok, we are NOT winning Game 6 in Denver tonight, and judging by the way we are playing in these 2 games; I think we ain't going to win the series now. Don't get me wrong, I can take losing, but we obviously ain't playing the right way nor we are playing hard at all for that matter, and that's what bug me to hell!


----------



## pushpull7

Azyiu said:


> Ok, we are NOT winning Game 6 in Denver tonight, and judging by the way we are playing in these 2 games; I think we ain't going to win the series now. Don't get me wrong, I can take losing, but we obviously ain't playing the right way nor we are playing hard at all for that matter, and that's what bug me to hell!



"we"? 



No worries, the *L*akers will will win game 7.


----------



## pushpull7

As someone who SUFFERED this intolerable inability for their team to make free-throws, I give the Hawks a "see ya!" Unbelievable......was like watching my queens against the *L*akers all over again.


----------



## Azyiu

chrisharbin said:


> As someone who SUFFERED this intolerable inability for their team to make free-throws, I give the Hawks a "see ya!" Unbelievable......was like watching my queens against the *L*akers all over again.



You are a Kings... oops, Queens' fan? What do you think about the proposed new arena deal falling apart?


----------



## pushpull7

Yep, we suck. I am of two minds. a) go away! I hate the aloofs. They piss me off because once they got that casino, that was all they cared about, then they wanted to move to vegas, then of course that can't happen......now they have tried and failed many times with the arena. b) Sac can't really stand for them to leave. This area is morbid from stagnation growth wise so it's really important to many people (financially and other)

A bum mess if you ask me, but if they made ANY effort to get a good team it would go a long ways.


----------



## djpharoah

Gasol is just done man... wtf 3 points... we should have traded him. Can't even trade him because he's looking like shit right now.. he's gotta get back up to playing properly and then just before the trade deadline move him.

I mean if Kobe is relying on MWP as the rock on the team... holy shit we're fucked. I mean if we win on Saturday we'll get smoked by OKC.

-LA Lakers Fan.


----------



## pushpull7

Nope. You'll be in the finals. I've seen it for decades. "they are dead and buried" and WHAMMO! Just when the rest of us non *L*akers fans feel safe or get our hopes up.


----------



## pushpull7

well, pesky grizzles........

I think their goose might be cooked. We'll see.

Not surprisingly, my "favorite" player got the mvp. Oh well, more power to him....he is a really good BB player.


----------



## Azyiu

chrisharbin said:


> Nope. You'll be in the finals. I've seen it for decades. "they are dead and buried" and WHAMMO! Just when the rest of us non *L*akers fans feel safe or get our hopes up.



You don't know this year's Lakers, man. In years past we had either good vets, or a reliable bench. This year aside from Kobe, I am not sure who might show up and play from one game to the next. Along with Brown's iffy rotation, and coaching, we will be extremely lucky to make it to the WCF!


----------



## pushpull7

Yeah well, they are going to make it past this round unless something wonky happens.


----------



## pushpull7

Wait a minute.......what happened? It was 57-42 lakers and now it's 76-75 lakers?

The nuggets are not that good


----------



## Azyiu

chrisharbin said:


> Wait a minute.......what happened? It was 57-42 lakers and now it's 76-75 lakers?
> 
> The nuggets are not that good



The Nuggets went extremely small when they were down 49-64, and then we couldn't keep up after we missed a few easy ones. Lucky we've earned the rights to get beat by the Thunder after all. 

I think fatigue is going to be a factor for LA in the second round. We are looking at playing game 1 in OKC on Monday, game 2 on Wedneday, and then game 3 & 4 back-to-back in LA on Friday and Saturday. It won't be easy for us to say the least.


----------



## djpharoah

MWP is awesome - he is definitely a factor that the Lakers were missing.


----------



## pushpull7

Please, like I said, what were you worried about.

OKC? Please, not going to be an issue


----------



## VILARIKA

Lakers would have been on cruise control against the Nuggets if they still had Odom and Brown. I'm looking forward to game 7 of MEM-LAC.


----------



## pushpull7

Wouldn't worry too much about this loss. The Lakers drop one every once in a while. Took 'em 7 last time, will probably take 'em 6 this time.


----------



## Azyiu

^ well, Chris, I hope things are that easy for us Lakers against the much younger, rested Thunder.


----------



## Sebastian

Ok I didn;t watch the Lakers game, but when I last checked the result on nba.com it was 75 68(or something like that...) for the Lakers, and now I see LA lost 77 75.. what on earth!


----------



## pushpull7

I'm as shocked as anyone. Would be nice to see, but there are 5 games left. Mavs went up 2 - 0 on heat in the final and lost. I've seen several 3-1 teams lose (including the suns vs houston and I'm pretty sure it happened to mcgraddy teams twice......but don't quote me on that)


----------



## mattofvengeance




----------



## Azyiu

A game is 48 minutes long, and we didn't play a full 48 minutes at OKC tonight. On that alone, and in the playoffs, WE DESERVE TO LOSE! And for all intends and purposes, I think this series is over!! Do you think without home court, a team like these Lakers could win 4 out of the next 5 in a 5-game series now? I'd say, GO SPURS!


----------



## pushpull7

I like the Spurs. Tim Duncan is the class of the NBA (though he does get a little whiny to the refs sometimes)


----------



## pushpull7

Gotta tell you, I'm shocked. a) I didn't think the pacers were that good. b) I didn't know that w/o Bosh the warm would be that bad.


----------



## VILARIKA

Everybody hates on Bosh and his playing but in reality, he contributes quite a lot to his team. He's a bit soft for the PF or C position, but he brings in a good balance of length and consistency for the Heat. There isn't really any other player on the Heat that can take over Bosh's spot well, and so the Pacers feed off of that. Not to mention, this Pacers team is one of the best looking squads out there in the league.


----------



## Metalus

VILARIKA said:


> Everybody hates on Bosh and his playing but in reality, he contributes quite a lot to his team. He's a bit soft for the PF or C position, but he brings in a good balance of length and consistency for the Heat. There isn't really any other player on the Heat that can take over Bosh's spot well, and so the Pacers feed off of that. Not to mention, this Pacers team is one of the best looking squads out there in the league.



All truth dude. I misunderestimated the Pacers. I didnt think they were that good. Especially after that game 1 collapse against the Magic in the first round. Theyre playing the way WE should be playing. CB is the X factor of the Heat. Its gonna be incredibly difficult to win without him


----------



## pushpull7

Who hates on Bosh? It's wade and lebonbon I hate on


----------



## VILARIKA

Dude, EVERYONE makes fun of Chris Bosh 

Come to think of it, a lot of PF's are face-up players that tend to be a little soft down low (no homo).

EDIT: I found these to be pretty funny:


----------



## pushpull7

A GUARANTEE a lakers win tonight. Stone cold, absolute, no doubt about it, lock it in WIN. There's just no way OKC are that good.


----------



## pushpull7

closer game than I thought, but OKC look pretty beatable to me.


----------



## Azyiu

chrisharbin said:


> closer game than I thought, but OKC look pretty beatable to me.



The more I see you are posts, the more I wonder if you are really rooting for us deep down.  True, so far in game 3 the Thunder run either just a basic one-pass-give-and-go, or just pick and roll plays. Very simple stuff and "stoppable". Yet on the other end our bench ain't making things easy for our starters.


----------



## pushpull7

Game not over, but I'm really surprised. I thought lakers, at home, only lost by 2 last time........no brainer.


----------



## pushpull7

This is the part I hate the most about BB. 2:30 might as well have been the last 2 hours. There outta be rules to keep the game moving.


----------



## pentecost

what a crazy change in game quality tonight. wtf was that eastern conference game!?!
durant is every bit as clutch as kobe right now... the mvp chants are a bit much.


----------



## pushpull7

See! 

This is why a team like OKC will never beat a team like the lakers. They were give EVERY SINGLE POSSIBILITY to put this thing on ice and choked in the last 2:30.


----------



## Azyiu

GREAT FTs down the stretch by both Kobe and World Peace... still, we blew a large lead, and we cannot keep doing that!


----------



## djpharoah

I think that game was MWP and Blake. Kobe is clutch with those 18FTs...finally.


----------



## pentecost

hell of a game. westbrook all but disappeared in the 4th qtr. i can't believe brown didn't get in mwp's ass over all those missed 3's. shades of rodman.
then again... mike brown isn't really there to coach offense.
the free throws were nuts on both sides of the ball.

for the record, i'm a chi guy... so i have no horse in this race.


----------



## pushpull7

No, just the idiot decisions of OKC 

Seriously........"throw up another airball dummy!" "Hey harden, how about ANOTHER IDIOTIC foul lolz!"

It's what idiot inexperienced teams do.


----------



## pentecost

chrisharbin said:


> Seriously........"throw up another airball dummy!" "Hey harden, how about ANOTHER IDIOTIC foul lolz!"
> 
> It's what idiot inexperienced teams do.



with the way the game was being called, kobe got a little superstar love on that one. he both initiated contact and elbowed harden in the face.


----------



## pushpull7

kobe, superstar love?  But still, that's going to get called 99.9% of the time. They imploded. This is not going to fair well for them in the series.


----------



## pushpull7

I should say though that when a guy is making 100% FF's, it pretty hard to beat unless you play very smart. I knew when artest (I'm not calling a guy like him that other name!) made that 3 they were done. Lakers stayed the course and prevailed. It's what experienced teams do.


----------



## Azyiu

chrisharbin said:


> I should say though that when a guy is making 100% FF's, it pretty hard to beat unless you play very smart. I knew when artest (I'm not calling a guy like him that other name!) made that 3 they were done. Lakers stayed the course and prevailed. It's what experienced teams do.



And I'd call it like it is, we got a little lucky through out the game as well. Like I said earlier, we can't blow big lead or relax on D in game 4 tonight!


----------



## VILARIKA

It looks like all these recent hyped up-superstar formed teams (LAC, MIA, NY, etc.) are slacking, while the well rounded core groups like San Antonio, Indiana, Philly, and Oklahoma City are beating up the competition. Oh the irony...


----------



## pentecost

chrisharbin said:


> kobe, superstar love?  But still, that's going to get called 99.9% of the time. They imploded. This is not going to fair well for them in the series.



a big money player gets a home court 'blind eye' to the details of contact in the final minutes of a game... never seen that!  they all get them, it is what it is.
okc def. set themselves up to lose that game though, if things are being called tight enough for that many free throws against a vet squad you have to either play accordingly or prepare to lose.


----------



## pushpull7

I'm not going to make a guarantee like last night, but it's likely the lakers will win.


----------



## pushpull7

When is the next clippers game there at staples? Get your lockers cleaned out because the brooms are coming.


----------



## pushpull7

Another thought is how surprising the 76ers are. Really didn't see that coming.


----------



## Azyiu

So far we do ok in game 4 @ LA... but what is up with the slippery floor?

And to me, BOTH how the Sixers managed to win game 4, and how the Spurs went on a 24-0 run against the Clippers and won game 3, were amazing events!


----------



## pushpull7

EDIT

sorry


----------



## Azyiu

Two things: 

1) I guess Westbrook is more than ok after that fall. And the better closing team deserves to win. 

2) WHY DID YOU THROW THAT CROSS COURT PASS WHEN YOU HAD A SHOT, Pau?!


----------



## pushpull7

I'm shocked. 

The good news is that teams have come back from being down 3-1.


----------



## djpharoah

OKC - those guys are just snipers with the ball. Respect.

Pau made a mistake with that shitty pass and the whole night he was plagued with loosing the ball. 

I doubt if they'll win in OKC...


----------



## TRENCHLORD

djpharoah said:


> I doubt if they'll win in OKC...


 

I think it's over next game 4sure, Lakers are beat.


----------



## Sebastian

LA


----------



## jordanscotisdead

OKC all the way.


----------



## pushpull7

I made the mistake of turning on the post game 

Those guys suck!!!!!


----------



## Azyiu

Win or lose, I only ask for one thing to happen in game 5 @ OKC. We give it everything we've got and give the Thunder hell before we go down! I don't want to see one of those weak a$$ BS we pulled in Dallas last year.


----------



## jordanscotisdead

You mean where your classless team acted like thugs?


----------



## JP Universe

Go OKC!!!!

It's shaping up to be a Spurs vs OKC.... that's gonna be good. I think Spurs may have it over us. Also James Harden is my 3rd favourite player now behind Durrant and Westbrook 

EDIT - GO JIMMY!


----------



## pushpull7

So much for the warm being dead and buried.


----------



## pushpull7

sweeeeeep. should be the second one.


----------



## Azyiu

jordanscotisdead said:


> You mean where your classless team acted like thugs?



Say all you want, but until last year the Lakers have been a classy organization ever since Dr.Buss bought the team. I was as disappointed and as pissed at what both Bynum and Odom did in last year's series @ Dallas.


----------



## pushpull7

ron artest .......... nuff said

The nba and class don't go hand in hand in the first place. It's run by a mob boss, and all his little minions are free to do as they please. But you have to wear a suit now when you are injured on the sideline


----------



## Azyiu

I guess we all knew this is going to happen sooner or later. I am not sad to see Smith go, really. He gambled too much and it didn't work out. As for SVG, he is a good coach, but now I wonder who they are going to hire to replace him? 



> The Orlando Magic have parted ways with head coach Stan Van Gundy and general manager Otis Smith, the team announced in a statement Monday afternoon.
> 
> Van Gundy had a 259-135 regular season record in five seasons with Orlando. The Magic made the playoffs all five seasons with Van Gundy at the helm including three Southeast Division titles and a 2009 Eastern Conference title.
> 
> Otis Smith had been general manager since 2006 and also added the title of president of basketball operations in 2010. During his tenure, Smith presided over the longest extended period of success in the franchise's history.


----------



## jordanscotisdead

Knew it was coming, but what a sad day. They're not gonna find a good replacement for what SVG could do for that team going forward post DH12 (imminent by assumption).


----------



## Azyiu

jordanscotisdead said:


> Knew it was coming, but what a sad day. They're not gonna find a good replacement for what SVG could do for that team going forward post DH12 (imminent by assumption).



Honestly the way the ownership have handled the whole D12/SVG drama, I really don't give a damn on what would happen to the Magic going forward. Rather I see good future for SVG. 

For starters, the Blazers are in need of a new coach. Secondly, per their poor second round showing against the Spurs, I won't be a bit surprised if that Clippers job suddenly become available. IMO, both are good gigs for a coach like SVG.


----------



## pushpull7

See, this is where I get lost. Why would a terrible team history like the yippers finally get something done this year and then look at it as failure? Though SVG would be a probably upgrade.

Portland?..........why not the queens?


----------



## pushpull7

So much for the 76ers. A nightmare matchup is heat celtics. don't give a ticks (beep) about that.


----------



## pushpull7

Welp, that's that. I'd never have thunk it.


----------



## Sebastian

nooo


----------



## djpharoah

A surreal moment for the Lake show - I hope to see a lot of restructuring.


----------



## Sebastian

djpharoah said:


> A surreal moment for the Lake show - I hope to see a lot of restructuring.


----------



## pushpull7

Maybe they can get phil jackson back?


----------



## djpharoah

chrisharbin said:


> Maybe they can get phil jackson back?



Phil will never come back. They just need to get younger guys who are hungry - our big guys are very much no shoes in this game. Bynum is young and very inconsistent and Pau Gasol is very lethargic and not aggressive.

Need a few people around Kobe so that his 40+ pts a night aren't in a loss.


----------



## pushpull7

whooooooosh!

Anyways, definitely not unhappy. I hope shack didn't freestyle after the game


----------



## JP Universe

Yeah okc!!!! Suck it Lakers


----------



## Azyiu

chrisharbin said:


> See, this is where I get lost. Why would a terrible team history like the yippers finally get something done this year and then look at it as failure? Though SVG would be a probably upgrade.
> 
> Portland?..........why not the queens?



No disrespecting you or anything, but based on your above statement you really ain't that familiar with NBA teams.  The Clippers have some nice pieces, yet they appeared so unorganized, and unprepared in this playoffs; VDN just isn't the right guy for that young team if you hope to develop Griffin into a legit PF, while CP3 just now hitting his prime. The Clippers' payroll and current roster don't allow them to suck any longer, and they must win NOW!

As for the Blazers, they already have legit pieces in Aldridge, Batum, Felton and Matthews, and all you need is a good coach to guide them! The team just got hit by some serious injury bugs this year. I guarantee the Blazers are good enough and ready to make the playoffs with SVG as it!

The Kings? Really? I think the Wiz actually have better pieces then the Kings. No one at SVG level would even consider taking that gig! 




djpharoah said:


> A surreal moment for the Lake show - I hope to see a lot of restructuring.



As much as I feel disappointed for the end of our season, I really hope we don't move either Bynum or Gasol. I honestly think Gasol wasn't properly utilized within Brown's system. Maybe, just maybe a full training camp and a few minor roster changes would do the trick? IMHO, guys like J-Hill and Barnes are definite keepers off our bench, the rest of them saving McBob can go. We don't need major changes in our front court, yet we definitely need to find a young, athletic scorer off the bench to resolve our scoring trouble.


----------



## djpharoah

Azyiu said:


> As much as I feel disappointed for the end of our season, I really hope we don't move either Bynum or Gasol. I honestly think Gasol wasn't properly utilized within Brown's system. Maybe, just maybe a full training camp and a few minor roster changes would do the trick? IMHO, guys like J-Hill and Barnes are definite keepers off our bench, the rest of them saving McBob can go. We don't need major changes in our front court, yet we definitely need to find a young, athletic scorer off the bench to resolve our scoring trouble.


I don't know man... after that post game interview I didn't get any sense of attachment or passion for the Lakers from Bynum - "well I'll play anywhere it doesn't matter to me" - are you kidding me? This is the guy that Dr. Bus is saying we can't trade??

Gasol needs to have a constant fire lit up under his ass - he was horrible in these past two series.

We need a second younger alternative to provide the spark in terms of scoring and passing - unfortunately I don't think Sessions was that guy.

Barnes and Blake should stay - we should move either Bynum or Gasol and get rid of Ebanks, Hill, and the other lousy guys. Keep MWP as I think once he came back he was probably the #2 on the Lakers after Kobe.


----------



## pushpull7

Azyiu said:


> No disrespecting you or anything, but based on your above statement you really ain't that familiar with NBA teams.  The Clippers have some nice pieces, yet they appeared so unorganized, and unprepared in this playoffs; VDN just isn't the right guy for that young team if you hope to develop Griffin into a legit PF, while CP3 just now hitting his prime. The Clippers' payroll and current roster don't allow them to suck any longer, and they must win NOW!
> 
> As for the Blazers, they already have legit pieces in Aldridge, Batum, Felton and Matthews, and all you need is a good coach to guide them! The team just got hit by some serious injury bugs this year. I guarantee the Blazers are good enough and ready to make the playoffs with SVG as it!
> 
> The Kings? Really? I think the Wiz actually have better pieces then the Kings. No one at SVG level would even consider taking that gig!



The lol should have indicated I was not serious. Honestly, it's just not that difficult a concept. Maybe you are the one who doesn't know?


----------



## JP Universe

Lakers will be kicking themselves that they traded Odom.....


----------



## pushpull7

So much for needing the pet dinosaur eh?


----------



## Azyiu

djpharoah said:


> I don't know man... after that post game interview I didn't get any sense of attachment or passion for the Lakers from Bynum - "well I'll play anywhere it doesn't matter to me" - are you kidding me? This is the guy that Dr. Bus is saying we can't trade??
> 
> Gasol needs to have a constant fire lit up under his ass - he was horrible in these past two series.
> 
> We need a second younger alternative to provide the spark in terms of scoring and passing - unfortunately I don't think Sessions was that guy.
> 
> Barnes and Blake should stay - we should move either Bynum or Gasol and get rid of Ebanks, Hill, and the other lousy guys. Keep MWP as I think once he came back he was probably the #2 on the Lakers after Kobe.



True, that post game comment of Bynum was pretty disappointing to say the least. It is Jim Buss not Dr. Jerry Buss wanted to keep him all along. 

Yeah, after an early positive showing, I guess it appears Sessions just ain't the right guy for the PG spot. Yet, I have to disagree with you on J-Hill. The guy is NOT a good offensive player, but he is the best low post defender that we have now! So I'd we need to figure out a way to keep him along with Barnes. As for Blake, having him around as a backup ain't too bad.




chrisharbin said:


> The lol should have indicated I was not serious. Honestly, it's just not that difficult a concept. Maybe you are the one who doesn't know?



Yeah, I can tell you keep making those smart a$$ comments here. But then if you ain't interested in talking hoops... 




JP Universe said:


> Lakers will be kicking themselves that they traded Odom.....



Nah, seeing how he performed for the Mavs this year, no thanks. Plus, we saved over $16M by trading him. The beauty of it all is that, the Mavs are expected to let him go. There is always this possibility we could sign him back for a relatively cheap price this summer.


----------



## Azyiu

Jerry Sloan wants to coach again!

Wow! I don't know about you guys, but I thought Sloan is the most under-rated coach in the NBA ever! Anyway, my gut feeling tells me he would likely pick the Bobcats job over the Magic one.


----------



## VILARIKA

Azyiu said:


> Jerry Sloan wants to coach again!
> 
> Wow! I don't know about you guys, but I thought Sloan is the most under-rated coach in the NBA ever! Anyway, my gut feeling tells me he would likely pick the Bobcats job over the Magic one.



Under-rated? No way, he's got a pretty high reputation amongst NBA coaches, especially for being with the Jazz for so long and taking them to the playoffs consistently. I didn't like the way it ended up with him and Deron William's leaving, so I'm glad he's getting back to coaching.



chrisharbin said:


> So much for needing the pet dinosaur eh?



I think you have a bit of a misconception here, or you're joking. What I said about Bosh before in my last comment wasn't supposed to be taken so literal, there's always two sides to the story. I just didn't think the other side needed explaining.

The Heat CAN win without Bosh, but LeBron and Wade really have to haul ass to get the team to succeed. All you heard about during pre-game commentary was that LeBron needed to have a "Cleveland Cavalier" type of game if they want to beat the Pacers. In games 4 and 5, LeBron and Wade did just that. But how long do you think it will be till other teams pick up on what the Heat are doing? Their style of play is something that a well coached playoff team can handle well, only because it's two players running the floor. It's not like they have an entire team chemistry, where all players have an avid role in the teams production (Spurs, Thunder). Not to mention, both LeBron and Wade are more injury prone if they are playing longer minutes and working much harder, fatigue will eventually become an issue, etc.

In conclusion, the "pet dinosaur" might not be needed at the moment, but there will come a time when teams will take advantage of the Heat's weakness without Bosh.


----------



## pushpull7

Azyiu said:


> Yeah, I can tell you keep making those smart a$$ comments here. But then if you ain't interested in talking hoops...



wow


----------



## pushpull7

VILARIKA said:


> Under-rated? No way, he's got a pretty high reputation amongst NBA coaches, especially for being with the Jazz for so long and taking them to the playoffs consistently. I didn't like the way it ended up with him and Deron William's leaving, so I'm glad he's getting back to coaching.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you have a bit of a misconception here, or you're joking. What I said about Bosh before in my last comment wasn't supposed to be taken so literal, there's always two sides to the story. I just didn't think the other side needed explaining.
> 
> The Heat CAN win without Bosh, but LeBron and Wade really have to haul ass to get the team to succeed. All you heard about during pre-game commentary was that LeBron needed to have a "Cleveland Cavalier" type of game if they want to beat the Pacers. In games 4 and 5, LeBron and Wade did just that. But how long do you think it will be till other teams pick up on what the Heat are doing? Their style of play is something that a well coached playoff team can handle well, only because it's two players running the floor. It's not like they have an entire team chemistry, where all players have an avid role in the teams production (Spurs, Thunder). Not to mention, both LeBron and Wade are more injury prone if they are playing longer minutes and working much harder, fatigue will eventually become an issue, etc.
> 
> In conclusion, the "pet dinosaur" might not be needed at the moment, but there will come a time when teams will take advantage of the Heat's weakness without Bosh.



What is it with this place? I guess I'm just not going to fit in here. Wasn't directed in a negative way to you at all. Actually, I'm kinda pissed the pacers weren't able to do more.

Rough joint, I think I'll move on.


----------



## Azyiu

VILARIKA said:


> Under-rated? No way, he's got a pretty high reputation amongst NBA coaches, especially for being with the Jazz for so long and taking them to the playoffs consistently. I didn't like the way it ended up with him and Deron William's leaving, so I'm glad he's getting back to coaching.



Among the NBA community of course coach Sloan is a true HOFer, yet among the general public, his low key style just isn't "eye changing" enough for some, I guess. For one thing, he has never won the CoY award is a sign that he is under-appreciated, IMO. 

Oh yeah, how that D-Will / Sloan situation went down was depressing. And with a unpredictable D12 in Orlando, I don't think coach Sloan wants to deal with that kind of crap all over again. That is why I think, depends on who the new Magic GM might be, he is likely going to pick the Bobcats over the Magic.

And on that topic, Shaq is mentioned as a serious candidate for that Magic GM post. 



chrisharbin said:


> What is it with this place? I guess I'm just not going to fit in here. Wasn't directed in a negative way to you at all. Actually, I'm kinda pissed the pacers weren't able to do more.
> 
> Rough joint, I think I'll move on.



I don't think VILARIKA responded negatively, or anything in that regard directed at you either. Not sure why you take it that way though.


----------



## VILARIKA

Your comment was misleading to me, so disregard everything I just said . I wasn't trying to make a negative comment towards you, I wanted to make sure that I got my point across. It's hard to get sarcasm across on the interwebs...


----------



## VILARIKA

This is exactly what I was talking about before when I said "the "pet dinosaur" might not be needed at the moment, but there will come a time when teams will take advantage of the Heat's weakness without Bosh."

Hibbert not a factor against Miami « NBA.com | Hang Time Blog


----------



## Lagtastic

LeBron is going to get himself one this season. It will be a tough finals series against either OKC or San Antonio. 



On a side note I went to a few Bobcats games this year. I've seen more people at high school games. Cue the circus music...


----------



## Azyiu

VILARIKA said:


> This is exactly what I was talking about before when I said "the "pet dinosaur" might not be needed at the moment, but there will come a time when teams will take advantage of the Heat's weakness without Bosh."
> 
> Hibbert not a factor against Miami « NBA.com | Hang Time Blog



Looks like neither the Celtics or Sixers are going to post much of a challenge to the Heat in the ECF. So I guess Bosh can rest up and little before they face either the Thunder or Spurs in the Finals. As much as I don't like the Heat, I hope they get relatively healthy, and give us all an exciting Finals. And I am wishing it is between the Spurs and Heat! 



Lagtastic said:


> LeBron is going to get himself one this season. It will be a tough finals series against either OKC or San Antonio.
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note I went to a few Bobcats games this year. I've seen more people at high school games. Cue the circus music...



We will see if LBJ is going to get one this year. If they face the Spurs it is going to be tougher IMO. 

So what do you think about the possibility coach Sloan is going to be the next Bobcats coach?


----------



## Lagtastic

Azyiu said:


> We will see if LBJ is going to get one this year. If they face the Spurs it is going to be tougher IMO.
> 
> So what do you think about the possibility coach Sloan is going to be the next Bobcats coach?




Yea the Spurs are looking really strong. From where things are standing now, I see the West Series going 6 or 7 because OKC is so damned good at home. I give OKC a punchers chance because Durant/Westbrook can go off and combine for 70 some nights, but the Spurs will be too much for them in the end. 

I see the Heat advancing in 4-5 against either Philly or Boston. Philly was much stronger earlier in the season imo and Boston needs Ray Allen to get out of the funk he currently is in. Garnett has been on a tear, but I just don't think that's enough. If that plays out, the Heat will be much more rested for the Finals than the Spurs.


To be honest I've barely heard Sloan's name mentioned until these recent talks of him coming to Charlotte. I never really followed the Jazz so i can't really say either way. However, one talented experienced coach just failed here, I'm not sure that another will be the difference maker. As much as it pains me to say it, the media here and ESPN seem to think the problem is Michael Jordan's staff choices. His front office is filled with old friends and yes men with little experience of working a front office for a successful team. Nobody wants to tell the best basketball player ever that he is wrong. That's the issue here.


----------



## Azyiu

Lagtastic said:


> Yea the Spurs are looking really strong. From where things are standing now, I see the West Series going 6 or 7 because OKC is so damned good at home. I give OKC a punchers chance because Durant/Westbrook can go off and combine for 70 some nights, but the Spurs will be too much for them in the end.



I don't think KD and Westbrook would get as much "freedom" in running the floor or scoring at will against the Spurs like they would vs. the Lakers. For one thing, the Spurs have guys like Parker, Manu / Jackson to run with them as starters, off the bench they can throw either Manu / Jackson, Green and Leonard etc. Unlike us Lakers, these guys have better chances in slowing them down then ours! 



Lagtastic said:


> I see the Heat advancing in 4-5 against either Philly or Boston. Philly was much stronger earlier in the season imo and Boston needs Ray Allen to get out of the funk he currently is in. Garnett has been on a tear, but I just don't think that's enough. If that plays out, the Heat will be much more rested for the Finals than the Spurs.



Yep.



Lagtastic said:


> To be honest I've barely heard Sloan's name mentioned until these recent talks of him coming to Charlotte. I never really followed the Jazz so i can't really say either way. However, one talented experienced coach just failed here, I'm not sure that another will be the difference maker. As much as it pains me to say it, the media here and ESPN seem to think the problem is Michael Jordan's staff choices. His front office is filled with old friends and yes men with little experience of working a front office for a successful team. Nobody wants to tell the best basketball player ever that he is wrong. That's the issue here.



Agreed with most of what you said above. If anyone would stand up and tell MJ he is making poor decision, I think that would Jerry Sloan. He once yelled at late Jazz owner Larry Miller to just butt off, and let him coach during a game! Plus, he is one of these few old school coaches, who will command respect and structure in the locker room. I bet the Bobcats would quickly becoming one of the more disciplined teams, and start winning more than people would expect.


----------



## Azyiu

Congrats to the Celtics, good luck against the Heat!

By the way, this was so funny Miami TV Anchor: "*The Heat Will Play Either The Celtics Or The 69ers*" 

Miami TV Anchor: "The Heat Will Play Either The Celtics Or The 69ers"


----------



## Lagtastic

Sounds like that lady needs some R&R. I'm sure you've heard the TV playcaller that's been pronouncing Mario Chalmers as Maerio Chahmmas all season.  


Rondo impressed me once again last night. He moves a little too well for his size. People always mention his triple doubles, which are great, but the last 2 seasons he has really become a pesky perimeter defender and causes aggravation on both ends of the court.


I wish Bosh, Allen, and Brantley were all 100%. That would make for a really great series, might even go 7.


----------



## Azyiu

Lagtastic said:


> Sounds like that lady needs some R&R. I'm sure you've heard the TV playcaller that's been pronouncing Mario Chalmers as Maerio Chahmmas all season.
> 
> 
> Rondo impressed me once again last night. He moves a little too well for his size. People always mention his triple doubles, which are great, but the last 2 seasons he has really become a pesky perimeter defender and causes aggravation on both ends of the court.
> 
> 
> *I wish Bosh, Allen, and Brantley were all 100%. That would make for a really great series, might even go 7*.



Yeah, I hate to see key players from each side out due to injuries. 

As for Rondo, I think he is the X factor for the ECF. I don't see who, if anyone, on the Heat can really guard him. Ok, I am not saying either Wade or LBJ can't do that, but they have their hands full with guarding Pierce and Allen to start with. Maybe Battier is going to get some minutes in guarding Rondo, as he had done it on Kobe when playing for the Rockets. Either way, the ECF should be closer than most people think!


----------



## ScottyB724

Anyone else think the WCF series is going to be more exciting to watch than the NBA finals? I mean I just hate the Heat and Celtics, but OKC and S.A. are just really fun to watch and I think we're in store for some really intense games in a long series.


----------



## Azyiu

ScottyB724 said:


> Anyone else think the WCF series is going to be more exciting to watch than the NBA finals? I mean I just hate the Heat and Celtics, but OKC and S.A. are just really fun to watch and I think we're in store for some really intense games in a long series.



I don't like either the Heat or Celtics all that much either, but I think BOTH the WCF and ECF are exciting this year! My Lakers are gone, so I am asking is two GREAT series before the Finals! If I have my wish, I'd like to see the Spurs winning it all this year.


----------



## Azyiu

The Spurs' sharp passing was really something to watch in game 2! And Boris Diaw's performance, especially in the 3rd qtr, it was the old Diaw like he used to play while with the Suns! Having said that, I saw something in the Thunder in the 4th qtr that the Spurs have to be careful with in game 3. 

As soon as Westbrook decided to stop passing and start shooting on his own, I don't see anyone from the Spurs could really match his intensity. Also Harden scoring 30pts off the bench is something the Spurs' bench need to be careful with. I don't mean they need to match his basket for basket, but could someone at least try and slow him down a bit? Still, I think the Spurs are going to win this series!


----------



## Lagtastic

^ That was a great game. The Spurs passing was damned good on so many possessions. Quite a few wide open looks, and their shooters were knocking down most of those shots. Durant just didn't look aggressive enough. How about Captain Jack going from my awful Bobcats to contributing on the best team in the league. Spurs in 5.

I think you may be right about Westbrook in the 4th. Brute force offense may be the best way to come at them. As a long time D Wade fan, I can't wait for the Heat/Spurs finals. The Heat/Spurs are the best defense/offense balanced teams we have this year, it will be a good show.


----------



## VILARIKA

That SF rookie on the Spurs was pretty impressive in the game yesterday. He fit into the system well and his margin of error was pretty small. Duncan is playing like he's 26, Parker's playmaking abilities have gotten sharper, etc. There are so many things this Spurs team is good at. I'm also foreseeing a Spurs/Heat showdown.

Just for the hell of it, I simulated the NBA playoffs with the current roster lineups (ex: no Chris Bosh or Avery Bradley) in NBA 2K12. Final result? Spurs 4 - Heat 1


----------



## Sebastian

Miami  not an easy victory, but they did it! hope to see them play better defense in the next game...


----------



## VILARIKA

^ How can you NOT mention Rondo?


----------



## Azyiu

VILARIKA said:


> ^ How can you NOT mention Rondo?



What did he do other than scoring 44pts, and playing the entire 53 minutes of game time?


----------



## teamfive

The Miami Heat just won today..
They now lead the series against Boston.. 2-0..


----------



## USMarine75

The Heat already won... they just haven't played the games yet...


----------



## Lagtastic

The Celtics really took it to the Heat early last night. As the playoffs roll on I am thinking more and more it will be the Spurs in the end. We'll have to see how they do on the road against OKC tonight and Saturday.

I'm in the 5% minority that wants LeBron to win himself one. Partly just to shut up the media, but I don't want to see LBJ turn into another Iverson. He's too damned good.


----------



## Azyiu

The Celtics are back on track... for now. Then again, Mike Miller played great yet I am not sure if his back pain is going to allow him the same kind of performance in game 4, if he can play in it at all.


----------



## Azyiu

Both KD and Ibaka have huge game tonight, and especially KD. It didn't matter who the Spurs threw at him, he just kept scoring in the 4th qtr! Still though, I think the Spurs are in a slightly better position to win the series.


----------



## Sicarius

OKC and Boston are looking good.

Maybe my prediction comes true?


----------



## VILARIKA

Hmm...I think home court plays a big part on whether these teams win or not. 

I have to give credit to Boston for the way they've played the past couple games, but they need to keep it up since the Heat don't seem to be slipping. But just to chime in quickly, Spoelstra is doing something weird with his team, and it doesn't look like it's working well or even consistently for that matter. The Heat never close out their opponents, due to their plays not being set up well. Tisk, tisk...

I missed the last OKC/Spurs game, but i'm guessing the Spurs' teamwork isn't flowing as well as it should?


----------



## Azyiu

And on the other side, the Heat and Celtics are now tied at 2-2. Wow! Game 4 was ugly, especially in OT, still a win is a win. They say Bosh is scheduled to return for game 5, but seriously, a guy has been off for almost 3 weeks, just how effective he will be? I just think his timing will be off and don't think Bosh can do much in game 5, but that's just me. Still, it looks like game 3 & 4 have given KG confident in his game again, and this could be bad news for the Heat!


----------



## USMarine75

As a C's fan I'd _rather_ have Bosh in there... KG has owned him lately.


----------



## Sicarius

Bosh probably won't be back for tomorrow night. He's only just now started a light work out with the assistant coaches, I don't think they want him to start exerting himself and get hurt again, and they end up in a Derrick Rose like situation (Rose is out for at least a year).


----------



## Azyiu

Wow! How three little games can change everything? OKC won @ SA? Could they do the seemingly impossible, and give the Spurs a "reverse sweep"? By that I mean being down 0-2 and winning 4 in a row to take the series.... did I say, WOW?! The last time to choke away a 2-0 series lead and lost the series was also the Spurs in 2004. How ironic if this should happen again.


----------



## Azyiu

Another wow! I couldn't believe the Celtics could pull it off in Miami. Another choke job by the Heat, and the ironic thing is I thought LBJ actually plays very well in this series! Still, with all said and done, the Celtics must still win game 6 in Boston. I sincerely do not think they have enough to win a game 7 in Miami. So it is either game 6 or go home for them. As strange as it is for me, I am pulling for the Celtics until the finish the Heat.


----------



## djpharoah

LBJ - one of the greatest to probably never win a championship. He seems to want to dish the ball more than attack the net. The attack and hunger that an old guy like KG had just wasn't there with anyone on the Heat.


----------



## Sicarius

OKC Western Conference CHAMPS!!

So far, I got 1 right. Hopefully tomorrow my Celts win at home.


----------



## JP Universe

Yeah KD!!!!! Fuck yeah I'm beyond pumped!!!!!

GO OKC!!!!


----------



## VILARIKA

I watched the last couple minutes of the OKC game and saw the highlights. 

I must say, the Spurs played winning basketball tonight. The numbers the Spurs had for this game would give them a win 99.9% of the time, but OKC is just a phenomenal team...not to mention they have one of the greatest duo's in the NBA with KD and Westbrook.

OKC and their organization deserve this one. The faces of fans crying and the way the team looked during the trophy ceremony almost got to me . It's refreshing to see a a non-big name west coast team make it to the finals, goodbye Spurs, Lakers, and Mavs!


----------



## Azyiu

I am impressed by the Thunder! Wow! Not only did they come back from 0-2 and winning 4 in a row. They've beaten the defending champs in the Mavs, the Lakers and now the Spurs. I kind of now wish the Celtics meeting them in the Finals. It is just fitting for OKC to winning it by beating all 4 of these dominate teams to complete the changing of guards.


----------



## djpharoah

I don't think LBJ and Wade with their lenseless frames can win tonight. I honestly don't.


----------



## Sebastian

djpharoah said:


> I don't think LBJ and Wade with their lenseless frames can win tonight. I honestly don't.



I hope they will, still I'm really happy for OKC!


----------



## USMarine75

Imagine KGs heart in LBJs body... oh wait yeah that was MJ.

*We played good enough to give ourselves a chance to win. Thats all you can ask for.

*LeBron James, following the Heats Game 5 loss to Boston. Via Adrain Wojnarowski of Yahoo.

"That pretty much sums up the mental difference in this series  Kevin Garnett or Rajon Rondo or no other Celtic would ever say that. Because its not all you can ask for, its not all LeBron or Miami should ask for. Winning is all you can ask for. Execution at the end of games rather than standing on the perimeter as a decoy is another thing we can ask for."







^ and boom goes the dynamite.





^ Clutch 






^ The Frozen Chosen


----------



## Sicarius

With the way the Celtics are playing tonight, I don't really know if they can win again in Miami.

Then again, I don't think LBJ will play a full game and make 50+ points on his own again.


----------



## djpharoah

Amazing game LBJ!

But once again it's becoming like the Cleveland Cavaliers all over again - he's once again single handedly pulled the team.


----------



## Sebastian

djpharoah said:


> Amazing game LBJ!
> 
> But once again it's becoming like the Cleveland Cavaliers all over again - he's once again single handedly pulled the team.



Great game for James 

I like the way he played, when it's necessary he took control and delivered!

next game in Miami, I hope the Heat will win because I think it'll be more interesting to see them in the Finals with OKC


----------



## VILARIKA

I'm interested in what team you guys think will win on Saturday. Even though I like the Celtics a lot, i'm gonna go with the Heat.


----------



## Azyiu

Epic performance by LBJ, and I am NOT even a fan of his! I don't mean to beat a dead horse here, but didn't I say the Cs must show up and WIN game 6. IMHO, at Miami and if James just provides his series average + D-Wade just show up a little, I think the Celtics have zero chance in winning game 7!


----------



## TRENCHLORD

I'm not supprised at all by LJ's game 6 performance, seeing that it was a game 6 with only 1 team needing the win.
He's just so much more proficient at choking in a game 7 must win for both teams situation lol.

We shall see.


----------



## Lagtastic

Heat in 7. What a game from LBJ. I have never seen that look on his face like he had in the first half. It's like he wasn't fighting for the win, he was flat out refusing to lose. Sometimes that can be more dangerous. Some of those jumpers he hit was hitting were just plain nasty.

D Wade needs to step it up if they have a chance to steal a game or two in OKC. Either that or a combo of Haslem/Miller/Battier combining for 20+ every night. I just don't think anyone on the Heat besides LBJ can guard Westbrook, he's too fast. Maybe Chalmers but not for extended minutes.


----------



## USMarine75

Um. WTF just happened. 

Celtics became as old as Lebron looks. 

His hairline receeded during the game and knocked his headband off.


----------



## VILARIKA

No takers for the Celtics after this game so far 

EDIT: Damn, I can't stop thinking that Pierce is gonna pull out a retro performance, Rondo will end up with a nice triple double while committing little turnovers, and KG will be consistent. I'm 50/50 with Ray, but I think he can go off too if he gets a hot start.

The hell with it...I'll go with Celtics in 7! So we have 3 people here for the Heat, and 2 for the Celtics. I can't wait to see how this pans out


----------



## TRENCHLORD

VILARIKA said:


> No takers for the Celtics after this game so far


 
On the contrary, I'm takin celtics .


----------



## Azyiu

Congrats to the Heat! 

Again, as much as I am not a LBJ fan, I must say he pretty much single handedly WON the ECF for the Heat. Instead of scoring huge like he used to, he was playing good D, timely stops, and timely assists. Also, Bosh might not be a super star, his offensive skills and abilities are way better than anyone else on the Heat not named James or Wade.

As for the Celtics... well, this is an old news I already said after game 5. They cannout expect to just show up and win game 6 at home. Also, if they don't win game 6 they would have ZERO chance in winning this series. Guess there is really no surprise there, and I don't need to say much more on this.


----------



## Sicarius

God damn it.

There were so many other teams that deserve to be in the Finals other than the Heat. The way they played against the Knicks in the first round was dirty, and not how the game should be played.

Celtics kept it close until the 4th, and I don't know if they were just beat, or their luck ran out, or what, but LBJ can't keep playing full games and be expected to carry the Heat to a championship. It didn't work in Cleveland, and it won't work now.

I honestly hope the youth, and speed of the Thunder can keep the Heat away from a championship.


----------



## ScottyB724

OKC big 3 > MIA big 3

Even though I hope and believe the Thunder will win the finals, all things considered with my Bulls injured, I couldn't ask for a more entertaining finals, hopefully with the Heat going home crying again.


----------



## Sicarius

Yes.

They'll get a championship eventually, but I'm more than okay with making them wait for it for a long while.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

TRENCHLORD said:


> On the contrary, I'm takin celtics .


 
Ate my words again . 
Never the less, I'm picking the Thunder.


----------



## Sebastian

That's what I like to see! great 4th from Miami, well deserved win.

I wanted either a Lakers-Heat final or OKC-Miami, so I got what I wanted.

It'll be hard for Miami, but I hope they'll win this year.
If OKC wins I'll also be happy, most important - good games and let the best win!


----------



## teamfive

The Miami Heat won against the Celtics earlier today..
Im so Happy about it.. OKC vs MIAMI..
It would be a good match up.. Cant wait..


----------



## Azyiu

For the match up between the Heat and Thunder. I think the Thunder still have a slight edge for:

1) Home court advantage
2) Slightly more rested
3) Relatively healthier
4) Overall more athletic and better bench than the Heat.

The Heat's best calling cards are going to be: 
1) Forcing Thunder to commit more TOs. In the regular season the Thunder led the league in TOs at around 14/game. I am very surprised they kept it under control in the WCF, but I wouldn't count on that to continue.
2) Attack the hoops with LBJ and Wade. We all saw how well the Thunder can play against the Spurs, if or when they were forced to play the perimeter. If the Heat want a good chance, like what gvortex7 mentioned above, they need to find ways to not let it happening to them, and attack the hoops.
3) Chris Bosh. Yes, I am convinced KD/LBJ, Westbrook/D-Wade are going to cancel each other out. That leaves Bosh as the odd man here. Like I said earlier, I believe he is the most talented offensive guy in the perimeter the Heat have not named James and Wade. Drive and give him the ball at the high post
4) I might be the only one saying this, but perhaps playing Bosh off the bench would be an advantage for the Heat in the Finals! You start "small" with Haslam and Battier up front, and then go "big" with Bosh off the bench. All of a sudden I dare the Thunder are going to match that. They would be too unprepared for that lineup, and the mismatch advantage is on the Heat

Prediction: With all said and done, I think Thunder in 6


----------



## Lagtastic

I'm going Heat in 6-7. I think they are going to come out hungrier and steal one of the first 2 in OKC. D Wade needs to find his touch and have a 40point game. I think they are going to specifically target Westbrook and try to get him in foul trouble early on like they tried to do with Pierce/KG last series. It seems like everywhere I go I'm the only person that wants LBJ to get himself a ring.


----------



## JP Universe

OKC in 6

OKC match up better than the Heat/homecourt advantage/confidence


----------



## Azyiu

Lagtastic said:


> I'm going Heat in 6-7. I think they are going to come out hungrier and steal one of the first 2 in OKC. D Wade needs to find his touch and have a 40point game. I think they are going to specifically target Westbrook and try to get him in foul trouble early on like they tried to do with Pierce/KG last series. It seems like everywhere I go I'm the only person that wants LBJ to get himself a ring.



I think that's the key for the Heat. They MUST steal one of the first two games in OKC, or else they would be forced to win BOTH game 6 and 7 on the road, should the series goes that far.

Instead of hoping D Wade to score 40pts a game, I'd say the key really lies on Bosh's performance. 12pts and 8 rebounds would be all the Heat needed from Bosh, as I won't count their bench to produce on a consistant basis.


----------



## JP Universe

1st game in the bag


----------



## Azyiu

We all know if the Heat are to win the title, they MUST win at least one in OKC. Missing this great opportunity could be bigger than everyone thinks, as no one can guarantee the Thunder would be coming out as "flat" as in the first half today going forward. I am NOT trying to stir anything up here, but if I were the Heat, this one hurts!


----------



## Lagtastic

Yes the Heat need to step it up on defense a bit. Stephen A Smith called out D Wade this morning on his normal ESPN2 show. Usually after he calls out someone on the Heat, that person comes back with a huge game. Maybe I'm just pulling at straws here. Something has to change or we may see OKC in 5.


----------



## Azyiu

The Heat's second half defense sucked, that's all.


----------



## VILARIKA

Azyiu said:


> The Heat's second half defense sucked, that's all.



I'm not sure if it's just me, but it seems like the common trait lately is that one team will be firing on all cylinders offensively for the first half, but are burned out by the 3rd and 4th quarters, thus losing the large lead, or even the game.

I have a feeling that LeBron is going to wait till his back is against the wall, and then he'll pull a 40-50 point game out to keep the team alive...


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Lagtastic said:


> Stephen A Smith called out D Wade this morning on his normal ESPN2 show.


 
I get such a kick out of listening to him and Skip argue, although I can't take more than 5-10min of it.
They remind me of those 98pound guys at the gym who are always argueing about who's curling form is right or wrong .

Glad to see the Thunder come out storming (by the second half anyway).


----------



## Azyiu

VILARIKA said:


> I'm not sure if it's just me, but it seems like the common trait lately is that one team will be firing on all cylinders offensively for the first half, but are burned out by the 3rd and 4th quarters, thus losing the large lead, or even the game.
> 
> *I have a feeling that LeBron is going to wait till his back is against the wall, and then he'll pull a 40-50 point game out to keep the team alive*...



Against an older team like the Celtics that might work, but against a much younger, athletic Thunder? It is too dangerous if not down right impossible.


----------



## Sicarius

The Celtics may be old, but the only reason they lost is because Lebron had to play 2 complete games without resting. 

Just think if He had played normally, taken his regular rests. You really think they'd still be in the finals?


----------



## glassmoon0fo

I can't stand how bad OKC is playing right now. As much as I love Westbrook, if he fucks OKC out of the playoffs again this year he's getting anthrax in the mail.


----------



## Azyiu

The Heat simply came out beating the Thunder right off the bat! I am a bit disappointed at the Thunder for coming out flat THREE games in a row! Since game 6 of the WCF, the Thunder have been starting games terribly. They CANNOT continue this trend, or this series won't come back to OKC! 

As for the Thunder, the "good news" is it seems the Heat's Big 3 MUST all be clicking in the same game to beat the Thunder (like in game 2). Could all three of them keep up with that kind of intensity, and be playing in-sync the rest of the way in each of the next few games? I am convinced one of them would or could start fading. I still like the Thunder's chances as long as they take all 4 qtrs more seriously!


----------



## Lagtastic

It seems like there is no middle ground defensively for the Thunder these last few games. Either they are smothering on the perimeter and being extremely disruptive, or there are massive 3 foot wide holes in their pick and roll defense. Bosh/Battier/Haslem were doing some great screen work early on especially. 

Westbrook could be better getting his team more involved on offense, but I really think their problem right now is on the defensive end. The big men aren't rotating when the pick and roll defense breaks down. Either Perkins or Ibaka needs to come out dominant and either lock down the paint or give more help rotating to the perimeter. It seemed like Ibaka was getting caught in no mans land making things easier for D Wade and LBJ.


----------



## Azyiu

Lagtastic said:


> It seems like there is no middle ground defensively for the Thunder these last few games. Either they are smothering on the perimeter and being extremely disruptive, or there are massive 3 foot wide holes in their pick and roll defense. Bosh/Battier/Haslem were doing some great screen work early on especially.
> 
> Westbrook could be better getting his team more involved on offense, but *I really think their problem right now is on the defensive end.* The big men aren't rotating when the pick and roll defense breaks down. Either Perkins or Ibaka needs to come out dominant and either lock down the paint or give more help rotating to the perimeter. It seemed like Ibaka was getting caught in no mans land making things easier for D Wade.



Agreed partly, but at the same time D-Wade, LBJ and Battier all made crazy, impossible shots in the 4th qtr. There really not much anyone could've done... then again, only if the Thunder didn't come out so flat, and were forced to play catch up all night...


----------



## Azyiu

Good game from Chalmers and Wade, but once again, despite his injury LBJ WON the game for the Heat. Without his 3-ptr near the end, this game could go either way. Not sure how seriously he is hurt, but if he is not effective or couldn't go for game 5, this series could easily be "prolonged" a bit more.


----------



## JP Universe

Man.... this was not what I was expecting!!! Come on Thunder!

Westbrook, you have 2 choices - Either take it to the rim hard or give the ball to KD and get the fuck outta the way.... preferably the latter. He almost shot double the amount of shots as KD.....


----------



## glassmoon0fo

...And maybe D up Chalmers on the other end while we're picking his game apart. As disappointed as I am in his foul at the end, he was the only thing keeping them in the game tonight. Durant has come up lame 2 games straight, and Harden may as well stay his ass at home. I just don't think they're ready yet. The youth has been their strength up till now, but watching them crumble under pressure was all I could take. LBJ will get his ring this year, and maybe Durant will get his next year when they replace Brooks.


----------



## Azyiu

I thought desipte all the mis-cues or mistakes it was Westbrook, who kept the Thunder in the game! Durant's defensive stats didn't look good at all, but I am especially disappointed by the passive Harden.


----------



## VILARIKA

This round isn't going anywhere near the way I was expecting it to. The Thunder really need Harden right now, Durant and Westbrook aren't enough obviously.


----------



## JP Universe

I'm not ruling them out yet.... If they can just steal the next game in Miami it could turn the series around hell, that's what happened to the Spurs 

It's gonna be tough though......


----------



## Azyiu

JP Universe said:


> I'm not ruling them out yet.... If they can just steal the next game in Miami it could turn the series around hell, that's what happened to the Spurs
> 
> It's gonna be tough though......



I kind of agreed with you. It has been the Thunder's bench that's not showing up thus far, and if somehow they would play like they are capable of in game 5; I think the Thunder can definitely "steal" one. If it does happen, despite being down 2-3 heading back to OKC, things could sudden look good for the Thunder.  Still, first thing first, the Thunder MUST pull themselves together and win game 5.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

There has never been a team come back to win after being down 3-1 in the finals.

There has been 8 teams come back to win after being down 3-1 in NBA playoff history.

Sooner or later (most probably later) some team will do it in the finals.

I hope it's the Thunder. That would be thunderous.

And they could even blast Thunderstruck after K.D. hits the game winning jumper from 35 feet in Lebron's face.
Waking up now.


----------



## VILARIKA

Ah, LeBron...

It was all Hollywood. The injury (Well, he felt pain initially, but once he saw he had an opportunity to score, it magically went away?), then the sub-out as he watches his team try to survive (filling in some drama), then subs back in to get the comeback 3, gaining him even more attention. Include the fact that it's a close game, in the 4th quarter.

I've had a cramp before from playing basketball. If it's severe, there's no way you can manage to run up and down the court, let alone score a basket with defense on you. If it's not severe, you should be able to walk back to the bench. But I'm no LeBron, so .

And no, I'm not a LeBron hater .


----------



## Azyiu

VILARIKA said:


> Ah, LeBron...
> 
> It was all Hollywood. The injury (Well, he felt pain initially, but once he saw he had an opportunity to score, it magically went away?), then the sub-out as he watches his team try to survive (filling in some drama), then subs back in to get the comeback 3, gaining him even more attention. Include the fact that it's a close game, in the 4th quarter.
> 
> I've had a cramp before from playing basketball. If it's severe, there's no way you can manage to run up and down the court, let alone score a basket with defense on you. If it's not severe, you should be able to walk back to the bench. But I'm no LeBron, so .
> 
> And no, I'm not a LeBron hater .



Hahaha... now that you put it that way... hmm...


----------



## Lagtastic

I think the Heat will close out at home tonight. However, I'd like to see it go 7 because I love the playoffs and I selfishly want more basketball.


----------



## JP Universe

I liked Perkins comment 'wer're gonna leave it all on the floor tonight, The Heat are gonna have to beat us at our best' It was something like that from memory..

I've got this feeling that the Thunder will take this one out


----------



## mattofvengeance

JP Universe said:


> I liked Perkins comment 'wer're gonna leave it all on the floor tonight, The Heat are gonna have to beat us at our best' It was something like that from memory..
> 
> I've got this feeling that the Thunder will take this one out



If that was their best then


----------



## djpharoah

King James... finally after 9 yrs. Finally - I can shut all my friends and co-workers up.


----------



## VILARIKA

mattofvengeance said:


> If that was their best then



Ain't that the truth . The Thunder looked disorganized from the start to me, I was hoping they would get running later in the game, but the Heat were on fire from start to finish. Where the hell was this Miller (actually, the whole Miami bench) all season? 

I always get the jittery feeling when I see the clock tick down to 0:00 for the champions, but not this year. I guess when you take 2 of the best players in the world and put them on the same team, you expect them to win every year, and there's no fun in that. Still, a well done win for Miami.


----------



## Sebastian

djpharoah said:


> King James... finally after 9 yrs. Finally - I can shut all my friends and co-workers up.



The win was well earned! I'm happy Miami won, and Mike Miller - 7/7 then 7/8 wow! great performance!

Also watching the post game conference now


----------



## JP Universe

haha damn it!!!! 

Well done Miami and well done to King James! They outplayed OKC that's for sure


----------



## leonadavis06

miami heat just won the season's final.


----------



## Azyiu

Congrats to the Heat and especially LBJ!

Still, can't stop people from more hilarious LBJ hating 

Anti-LeBron Headlines for LeBron's First NBA Title - SportsPickle Opinion


----------



## mattofvengeance




----------



## USMarine75

I can't wait for the Gatorade commercial 10 years from now... remember when LBJ got carried off and came back in and won the game with a 3-pointer? It was like MJ having the flu all over again. What a warrior...






tl;dr unwatchable sports-entertainment is unwatchable.


----------



## Azyiu

Is it coincident? Is it fate? The Thunder, for 3 years in a row now, get beat by the eventual champions in the playoffs. First it was the Lakers (2010), then there were the Mavs (2011), and this year the Heat (2012).


----------



## Blake1970

I felt like this kid last night.


----------



## mattofvengeance




----------



## VILARIKA

So looking back at this season, some crazy shit went down. Too much to list, but some obvious ones are the monstrous Blake Griffin dunks, Linsanity, and Rondo/Westbrook's crazy playoff performances.

Anyone have any favorites?

I think the 1st round Grizzlies VS Clippers game was ridiculous, where the Clippers came back from the huge deficit to win the game .


----------



## Azyiu

^ while you mentioned some of the high points in the shorten compressed season, I'd like to do the opposite and mention the low-points, lol

- The proposed but failed CP3 to Lakers trade
- The defending champs Mavs never really showed up at all
- The ugly D12 / SVG saga in Orlando
- The on and off, flip flopping D12 trade demands
- D-Rose blowing his knee in game 1 of the first round

Just to name a few off the top of my head.


----------



## Lagtastic

Linsanity was crazy. All day on Sportscenter the same 4 highlights for weeks. I'm interested to see where D Williams and D Howard end up after all the trade talks this season. The Nets may end up with a new arena and no superstar.

I want to see Rubio and Love have some more success next year. So many season ending injuries this season.


----------



## VILARIKA

Bynum came up big this year (although I still think he should be a lot better than the way he's playing). Also, Kyrie Irving had a solid rookie season, he's another PG to add to the list of #1 draft pick PG stars. Nikola Pekovic from the Wolves really picked up his game this season.

I think the trade that Denver pulled to get Javale McGee was great for them, they have even more young talent now. Trading away Melo last season was the best thing for Denver too.

Some low points though? 

The whole CP3/Lakers trading situation was a joke. I don't think I've seen something like that happen before. 

The Wizards seriously looked like garbage this season. They even had one of their players, Roger Mason Jr., sub into a game, when he wasn't even officially on the teams roster . 

Stephen Curry's injured ankle was a killer for the Warriors, and the trade of Monta Ellis didn't help either (at least not right now).

Rubio's injury took a huge toll on the Wolves, and I don't think Derrick Williams was playing up to his potential either.


----------



## Azyiu

The Raptors are reportedly offering Steve Nash a 3-year, $36M deal, while the Nets are trying to keep Gerald Wallace for 4-year / $40M... both are alright offers, but this next one got me say: WTF?!

The Rockets have allowed with Omer Asik on a 3-year, $25.1M deal! Asik only averaged 3 ppg and 5 rpg last season with the Bulls... wow! $25.1M for THAT? Really?


----------



## VILARIKA

Where would that leave Calderon? Or did they trade him?


----------



## Azyiu

VILARIKA said:


> Where would that leave Calderon? Or did they trade him?



Calderon is still under contract until summer of 2013, so on paper or salary-wise it would work... IF Nash is indeed decides it is a good idea to return to , and to play in his motherland.


----------



## VILARIKA

Azyiu said:


> Calderon is still under contract until summer of 2013, so on paper or salary-wise it would work... IF Nash is indeed decides it is a good idea to return to , and to play in his motherland.



I figured at his age, he would want to have a fighting chance at winning a championship. I don't think Toronto can do that for him . I'd like to see him come to NY though, I hear he spends quite a lot of time here and he could run the Knicks offense pretty well.

I'm waiting to see where Deron Williams will end up...


----------



## Azyiu

VILARIKA said:


> I figured at his age, he would want to have a fighting chance at winning a championship. I don't think Toronto can do that for him . I'd like to see him come to NY though, I hear he spends quite a lot of time here and he could run the Knicks offense pretty well.
> 
> I'm waiting to see where Deron Williams will end up...



Honestly, the best fit for Nash at this stage of his career is probably the Lakers or the Mavs. Both in need of a PG (both Sessions and Kidd are unrestricted FAs). And both have the players to possibly try and win now, but we will see.

As for D-Will, maybe it is just be, I don't think he is serious about winning at all. He has got the talent but no heart, IMHO. I also think, after how he ran Jerry Sloan out of Utah, he is one of those uncoachable guys. So no, I give a damn about where he might be playing next season, as much as he gives a damn about winning.


----------



## ScottyB724

Asik is gone. NO WAY the Bulls are going to match that because that third year when he would get like 14 mil is exactly when we need to free up cap space to amnesty Carlos Boozer's lazy ass. I guess our core is likely to be Rose, Noah, and Taj Gibson, which is all good with me.

And while Omer's offensive strong point is not scoring, he's got a good basketball IQ and is good with picks and of course the rebounds. But his role is really a defensive one anyways haha. Also he did not get the chance to improve in the off season at all last year because of that stupid lockout, I think he'll still improve scoring wise eventually.


----------



## Azyiu

ScottyB724 said:


> Asik is gone. NO WAY the Bulls are going to match that because that third year when he would get like 14 mil is exactly when we need to free up cap space to amnesty Carlos Boozer's lazy ass. I guess our core is likely to be Rose, Noah, and Taj Gibson, which is all good with me.
> 
> And while Omer's offensive strong point is not scoring, he's got a good basketball IQ and is good with picks and of course the rebounds. But his role is really a defensive one anyways haha. Also he did not get the chance to improve in the off season at all last year because of that stupid lockout, I think he'll still improve scoring wise eventually.



You are right, Asik is pretty good as a back up defensive big man, but I thought he is only worth no more than $5 or 6M per season. I think the Rockets are betting he would turn out to be like Gortat, but I don't think so. Either way, good luck Houston!


----------



## VILARIKA

I'm looking forward to Anthony Davis and Austin Rivers playing together in New Orleans. Along with Eric Gordon on the court, I think they are gonna be fun to watch next season.

And now I'm seeing that Brooklyn is close to acquiring Joe Johnson. Meh...


----------



## Azyiu

OMG! Nash to the Lakers in a sign-and-trade deal!!!!

I don't care if we don't win a title with Nash, I LOVE the guy regardless! Yay! Going from Sessions to even an aging Nash is like.... wow!!! 

Ok... I lied, I wish Nash can help us win one more... but did I say YAY!!!


----------



## djpharoah

I'm buying a Nash Lakers Jersey!!


----------



## flexkill

VILARIKA said:


> I'm looking forward to Anthony Davis and Austin Rivers playing together in New Orleans. Along with Eric Gordon on the court, I think they are gonna be fun to watch next season.
> 
> And now I'm seeing that Brooklyn is close to acquiring Joe Johnson. Meh...


THIS! I'm from the Big Easy....and I am very excited about the Hornets for 2013.


----------



## Azyiu

djpharoah said:


> I'm buying a Nash Lakers Jersey!!



Now I am interested to know what number Nash will be wearing. #13 (Wilt Chamberlain) has been retired by the Lakers years ago.


----------



## Azyiu

Looks like Brandon Roy is making a comeback attempt, and has just agreed on a 2-year deal with the T-Wolves.


----------



## JP Universe

J Kidd to the knicks!


----------



## Azyiu

JP Universe said:


> J Kidd to the knicks!



Yep, so the Mavs are indeed this early off season's biggest loser! Not only they missed out on all the big names FAs, they couldn't even keep Terry and Kidd! The last I checked their core looks something like Dirk, Marion and Carter... good luck.


----------



## Sicarius

So, Ray Allen to the Heat, and Thunder sign Perry Jones III.

Interesting.

I think I'll be getting a Jones and Garnett jerseies this season. Gotta support the Baylor kid lol


----------



## Azyiu

I guess I am just one of those few people don't get too excited about Ray Allen joining the Heat for reasons other than hating the Heat. 

True, his 3pt shooting percentages in the past 2 seasons have been his best in career (around 45% each), but I also noticed his overall FG % has also took a dive from 49% in 2011 to 45% in 2012. For a pure shooter a 4% drop is huge, and that was also the biggest drop in % in his career as well. 

Then again, I bet he will likely get much less than 25 minutes a game in Miami, so even if his shooting percentage keeps declining with his age, I think the problem shouldn't be as big of a factor should he stayed with Boston. Still, I see him having all the potential to be inconsistant like Rip Hamilton in Chicago, so prove me wrong Ray.

Also, the Heat got "better" for getting older? Really?


----------



## Sicarius

It's not that big of a "dive" remember he didn't play for a few games because of the bone spurs in his ankle(s).

I feel betrayed because he's taking less money for an easy ring, and that's selfish. But the celtics have already said, and KG and PP have already said it's Rondo's team now, and Ray didn't like that. For whatever reason he doesn't like Rondo.

I feel for Dirk, though, man. They've been to the post season 12 years in a row, and Idk if they can make it a 13th.


----------



## Azyiu

Sicarius said:


> It's not that big of a "dive" remember he didn't play for a few games because of the bone spurs in his ankle(s).
> 
> *I feel betrayed because he's taking less money for an easy ring, and that's selfish. But the celtics have already said, and KG and PP have already said it's Rondo's team now, and Ray didn't like that. For whatever reason he doesn't like Rondo.*
> 
> I feel for Dirk, though, man. They've been to the post season 12 years in a row, and Idk if they can make it a 13th.



I totally understand what you mean there, and you are right, from what I heard Ray and Rondo have something going on between them. It seems like the whole thing got started when Rondo signed his $55M extension during the 2009-10 season; and since then Allen's name has been mentioned in various trade scenarios. I bet he felt that he wasn't given the kind of respect from the Celtics' management, and he is probably right on that.


----------



## Sicarius

There was a lot of scrambling going on last season, too. Hell Rondo's name got thrown out there, too. 

Celtic's management doesn't even know if they're going to rebuild around Rondo, or trade him and start fresh when his contract is up.

I really hope, for Jeremy Lin's sake, that he accepts the Knick's offer, and get mentored by Kidd. There's really nothing in Houston to help him.


----------



## Sebastian

Some very interesting team changes this year 
I'm Happy Jesus went to Miami


----------



## Azyiu

Sicarius said:


> There was a lot of scrambling going on last season, too. Hell Rondo's name got thrown out there, too.
> 
> Celtic's management doesn't even know if they're going to rebuild around Rondo, or trade him and start fresh when his contract is up.
> 
> I really hope, for Jeremy Lin's sake, that he accepts the Knick's offer, and get mentored by Kidd. There's really nothing in Houston to help him.



It is very highly the Knicks would match or at least try to match the Rockets' $28.8M offer. It is not a lock, however, as the Rockets' 4-year offer is heavy on both the third and fourth seasons for nearly $10M each, the Knicks might find that tail-heavy deal difficult to absorb. We will see.


----------



## UCBmetal

VILARIKA said:


> I'm looking forward to Anthony Davis and Austin Rivers playing together in New Orleans. Along with Eric Gordon on the court, I think they are gonna be fun to watch next season.
> 
> And now I'm seeing that Brooklyn is close to acquiring Joe Johnson. Meh...



Not to mention y'all got my boy Ryan Anderson now. Thunder 2.0?

Unrelated, I saw Jeremy Lin on the street in Mountain View the other day. I was driving, so I didn't get to ask him for $5.


----------



## VILARIKA

Did New Orleans lose Eric Gordon? If so, that really sucks. Still, they have some good assets coming in and should be able to grow a lot in a couple years. Ryan Anderson could probably spread the floor well for the Hornets, I hope he gets good playing time.

I never really cared about the Dwight Howard drama, but it seems like he's really pissing off a lot of people now. And the Magic re-signing Jameer Nelson was a move I'm not a fan of. I don't really feel like Nelson did much for the team in terms of getting further in success. He's sort of just...been there. Consistent, yeah, but he hasn't improved any. At least in my opinion.


----------



## flexkill

^^^

Haven't lost Gordon yet, but it's not looking good though.


----------



## Azyiu

Not saying Gordon is bad or anything, but does he really think he is really a franchise-type player? I just don't think he is THAT good, to be honest.


----------



## VILARIKA

Azyiu said:


> Not saying Gordon is bad or anything, but does he really think he is really a franchise-type player? I just don't think he is THAT good, to be honest.



I can see him being an all-star player in the future, but i'm not really sure if he's franchise material either. I know that he's still young, is progressively getting better, and has good potential to get somewhere. I'd say it's worth trying to keep him if you're New Orleans.


----------



## Iron Beard

Captain Kurt is headed back to Chicago!


----------



## flexkill

Azyiu said:


> Not saying Gordon is bad or anything, but does he really think he is really a franchise-type player? I just don't think he is THAT good, to be honest.



He is very good and very young. If he is having all these "I don't want to be here feelings" than we need to let him go. Should have traded him when he was letting his feelings show when he got in NO. He's no Chris Paul!!!


----------



## UCBmetal

VILARIKA said:


> Did New Orleans lose Eric Gordon? If so, that really sucks. Still, they have some good assets coming in and should be able to grow a lot in a couple years. Ryan Anderson could probably spread the floor well for the Hornets, I hope he gets good playing time.
> 
> I never really cared about the Dwight Howard drama, but it seems like he's really pissing off a lot of people now. And the Magic re-signing Jameer Nelson was a move I'm not a fan of. I don't really feel like Nelson did much for the team in terms of getting further in success. He's sort of just...been there. Consistent, yeah, but he hasn't improved any. At least in my opinion.



Not only spread the floor, but Ryan can actually create points in the paint. Both he and anthony Davis also have incredible hands for their size, they have the potential to create matchup nightmares


----------



## JP Universe

B Roys back! 

My mates favourite player, he is over the moon.... I couldn't care less haha


----------



## Azyiu

The Miami Heat keep on stockpiling old players... oops, weapons...  The Heat and Rashard Lewis have just agreed on a deal.

On a somewhat related note, there is still a possibility of a 3-team trade that would send D12 to the Lakers after all. And *IF* this happen, it would look more and more like the Heat and Lakers are trying to out done each other by piling up all these weapons, like an arm-race or something.


----------



## VILARIKA

I can understand Miami wanting to get the reigning NBA 3 point leader, but Rashard Lewis? Hasn't he shown that he's pretty washed up now? The last time Rashard Lewis was any good was when he was playing with Ray Allen...I guess this could come full circle?


----------



## Azyiu

VILARIKA said:


> I can understand Miami wanting to get the reigning NBA 3 point leader, but Rashard Lewis? Hasn't he shown that he's pretty washed up now? The last time Rashard Lewis was any good was when he was playing with Ray Allen...I guess this could come full circle?



With the all old vets on the roster now, the Heat could be a major injury or two away from being thin. Plus, ok, let's assume everyone stays healthy the whole year, but who is going to be the blur collar guy? It looks like almost everyone, especially their bench, and other than James and Wade, has to have the ball to be effective! Alright, Battier can play some serious D in a one-on-one situation, while Haslim can rebound some, but that's about all the real defensive stopper the Heat really have now.


----------



## Sicarius

Hello, We're the Rockets.

Here, Take our team, our future draft picks, and we'll even cut our starting forward.

All you have to do is Give us Dwight Howard, Glen Baby Davis, and two other random douches.

Fuck yea Houston Retardnership.


----------



## VILARIKA

Sicarius said:


> Hello, We're the Rockets.
> 
> Here, Take our team, our future draft picks, and we'll even cut our starting forward.
> 
> All you have to do is Give us Dwight Howard, Glen Baby Davis, and two other random douches.
> 
> Fuck yea Houston Retardnership.



I have to say that's one of the funniest comments I've heard


----------



## Azyiu

In all fairness, I thought getting Lin is a decent step toward the right direction for the Rockets.


----------



## Bigredjm15

I wish the new CBA actually did something  I am a Clevelander and I was hoping this new CBA would make teams capable of keeping their superstars, I feel bad for Orlando and all the crap Dwight has put the team and fans through. I'm personally getting tired of seeing super teams in the NBA, theres hardly any competition anymore. It was much more exciting watching Jordan go against, Magic, or Bird, or ect or ect or ect. lol Hopefully things will balance soon.


----------



## flexkill

Bigredjm15 said:


> I wish the new CBA actually did something  I am a Clevelander and I was hoping this new CBA would make teams capable of keeping their superstars, I feel bad for Orlando and all the crap Dwight has put the team and fans through. I'm personally getting tired of seeing super teams in the NBA, theres hardly any competition anymore. It was much more exciting watching Jordan go against, Magic, or Bird, or ect or ect or ect. lol Hopefully things will balance soon.


LBJ is gone Cleveland!!! Now get over it and move on....


----------



## Bigredjm15

lol I'm over it. But I doubt Cleveland will ever be! I think Cleveland is set up to do some good things with all the draft picks and salary available. Time will tell. GO CAVS


----------



## pentecost

Bigredjm15 said:


> I'm personally getting tired of seeing super teams in the NBA, theres hardly any competition anymore. It was much more exciting watching Jordan go against, Magic, or Bird, or ect or ect or ect. lol Hopefully things will balance soon.


give your home team some credit too, mark price had game. bulls v. cavs was usually a good watch. 
at least the nba isn't completely lopsided, most teams have at least one good player unless they're saving salary on purpose. with the cap the way it is, players are choosing to stack teams by taking pay cuts (see ray allen).


----------



## Black Mamba

Steve Nash and Antawn Jamison; Fear LA!


----------



## Azyiu

Black Mamba said:


> Steve Nash and Antawn Jamison; Fear LA!



Keeping Bynum or not, we still need to find ways to keep both Barnes and J-Hill.


----------



## Bigredjm15

I'm excited to see the Nash/Kobe/Antwan/Gasol show


----------



## Azyiu

Bigredjm15 said:


> I'm excited to see the Nash/Kobe/Antwan/Gasol show



Antawn will be an important player coming off the bench for us. And if somehow we can also keep J-Hill, then our bigs off the bench are set! Blake + Antawn + possibly J-Hill and Matt Barnes, our bench wouldn't be too bad.


----------



## Bigredjm15

And if Dwight finally makes a decision, LA would be set defensively


----------



## Azyiu

Bigredjm15 said:


> And if Dwight finally makes a decision, LA would be set defensively



I guess I am one of those few people, or Lakers fans for this matter who, feel indifferent whether we get D12 or not. Don't get me wrong, I know Howard is a defensive force with name recognition and all, but when his head is in the game, I thought Bynum is a slightly better all-round player. 

Having said that, we all have seen how Bynum behave when we were losing, or just how immature he can be when he feels something he doesn't like. Combining with Howard's trade damand flip-flopping, SVG firing deal, I really don't care whether we keep Bynum or get Howard now. Just me.


----------



## VILARIKA

Adam Morrison is back 

And here's a funny video of Javale McGee, one of my favorite NBA videos:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AgSYA3Gb7oI


----------



## Azyiu

So the full NBA schedule for the 2012-13 season has been released.

One thing that jumps out to me is the number of nationally televized games for the Orlando Magic. Is it just me or are those tv schedulers think D12 won't be with the Magic at all after Dec? The Magic get a grand total of TWO national tv games before the end of Dec., and then they won't get another one the rest of the season?  Maybe they know something we don't?


----------



## Curt

You know, I thought OKC could pick up the title next season, with some luck of course. But with Miami, AND the Lakers gaining such forces as they have. This is going to be one show of a season. fwiw, been a sonics fan since I was 9. Not one of those bandwagon types.


----------



## Curt

Azyiu said:


> Keeping Bynum or not, we still need to find ways to keep both Barnes and J-Hill.



Jordan Hill is one of the bigs I have been hyping up for a while now. He has some serious potential.


----------



## Azyiu

Curt said:


> Jordan Hill is one of the bigs I have been hyping up for a while now. He has some serious potential.



That's what I said even early on after he got drafted out of Arizona, and you know what? Everyone I know thought I was nutz! Sure, he ain't superstar material, but he will be a key piece for any team if you want to win!


----------



## Azyiu

So the Orlando Magic has hired Jacque Vaughn as their new head coach. Really? Why don't they give Pat Ewing a shot at the job? Or how about Brian Shaw for that matter? Jacque Vaughn? Wow! I am speechless.


----------



## djpharoah

Dwight Howard is a Laker!!


----------



## VILARIKA

And they kept Gasol, bravo.


----------



## Sebastian

djpharoah said:


> Dwight Howard is a Laker!!





That's great news! I think that's one of the most important things the Lakers needed - Superman!


----------



## djpharoah




----------



## Azyiu

VILARIKA said:


> And they kept Gasol, bravo.



Yay! I was so worried Pau would be included. 



djpharoah said:


>



Good stuff, good stuff  

So for score keeping purposes, even though we "missed out" on CP3 last Dec., I thought we (Lakers) did quite well at the end. In all, we traded Odom and Bynum + draft picks we were not likely keeping anyway for Nash and D12!


----------



## Black Mamba

LAL = 2013 Champs!


----------



## VILARIKA

Live stream of Lakers introducing Howard:

NBA.com - Live Streaming Video


----------



## flexkill

Fucking Lakers! I will no longer acknowledge the Lakers by their former name....they now are just simply the Yankees!


----------



## Azyiu

Black Mamba said:


> LAL = 2013 Champs!



Not so fast. Anything can still happen between now and next June, and don't forget injury is part of the game. Remember the 2011-12 Chicago Bulls? Also, until I see the actual product on the floor, I would still give teams like OKC, Miami and maybe even San Antonio a little more credit.



flexkill said:


> Fucking Lakers! I will no longer acknowledge the Lakers by their former name....they now are just simply the Yankees!



Err... didn't the Heat get LBJ, D-Wade and Bosh on the same team, to put it nicely, in a rather controversial way? Didn't the Lakers got shot down by the league in Dec., for that failed CP3 trade attempt? Don't forget one of the reasons for the 2011 lock-out was, to make sure trades of this kind are harder to do. And for that matter the owners got their way. Truth to the matter is, we don't always "win", and we did everything by the rules!


----------



## flexkill

Azyiu said:


> Err... didn't the Heat get LBJ, D-Wade and Bosh on the same team, to put it nicely, in a rather controversial way? Didn't the Lakers got shot down by the league in Dec., for that failed CP3 trade attempt? Don't forget one of the reasons for the 2011 lock-out was, to make sure trades of this kind are harder to do. And for that matter the owners got their way. Truth to the matter is, we don't always "win", and we did everything by the rules!



Errr, Spoken like a true Lake...Errrrrr Yankees fan


----------



## Lagtastic

We will see an extremely motivated Nash and Bryant looking to get the job done while they still have time. Looking forward to see what Nash can do with D12 setting picks and looking for lobs.


----------



## Black Mamba

Azyiu said:


> Not so fast. Anything can still happen between now and next June, and don't forget injury is part of the game. Remember the 2011-12 Chicago Bulls? Also, until I see the actual product on the floor, I would still give teams like OKC, Miami and maybe even San Antonio a little more credit.


 
Oh yeah, I know anything can happen, but on paper (provided they stay healthy), the Lakers look unbeatable. Also I think Chris Duhon, Jodie Meeks, and Earl Clark will significantly help the bench led by Antawn Jamison.


----------



## Azyiu

Black Mamba said:


> Oh yeah, I know anything can happen, but on paper (provided they stay healthy), the Lakers look unbeatable. Also I think Chris Duhon, Jodie Meeks, and Earl Clark will significantly help the bench led by Antawn Jamison.



What? We got Chris Duhon in the deal too? NOOOOO! Duhon can't make a jumper to save his dear life for crying out loud!!! If I were Brown, I definitely wouldn't give him much PTs, I am sorry, but IMO Blake, Meeks >>> Duhon.


----------



## Black Mamba

Azyiu said:


> What? We got Chris Duhon in the deal too? NOOOOO! Duhon can't make a jumper to save his dear life for crying out loud!!! If I were Brown, I definitely wouldn't give him much PTs, I am sorry, but IMO Blake, Meeks >>> Duhon.


 
DEFINITELY keep Blake as the main back up, but Duhon is a decent shooter, and if Brown gives him minutes I think he'll do alright for us.


----------



## Azyiu

Black Mamba said:


> DEFINITELY keep Blake as the main back up, but Duhon is a decent shooter, and if Brown gives him minutes I think he'll do alright for us.



I certainly hope I am wrong about Duhon, but based on his performances with the Knicks and then the Magic, I am convinced this guy is as good as done.


----------



## Azyiu

flexkill said:


> Errr, Spoken like a true Lake...Errrrrr Yankees fan



Thanks. 

I think this article said it much better than I ever could. Dwight Howard joining the Lakers is no sign the NBA is broken. - ESPN


----------



## galca002

Lagtastic said:


> We will see an extremely motivated Nash and Bryant looking to get the job done while they still have time. Looking forward to see what Nash can do with D12 setting picks and looking for lobs.



The only thing I worry about is whether D12 will be fine playing second to Kobe.


----------



## Azyiu

galca002 said:


> The only thing I worry about is whether D12 will be fine playing second to Kobe.



Health is also one of my concerns. Neither Kobe and Nash are young, and D12 is still recovering from his back surgery.


----------



## galca002

Azyiu said:


> Health is also one of my concerns. Neither Kobe and Nash are young, and D12 is still recovering from his back surgery.



Definitely! His back injury might end up affecting their training as well since D12 is going to miss some of the first few games.


----------



## Iron Beard

duhon was a good backup when he was with the bulls but i havent keep tabs on him since.


----------



## Azyiu

Iron Beard said:


> duhon was a good backup when he was with the bulls but i havent keep tabs on him since.



Good for you for not following his career since  He has been or had been a major disappointment in NY and then in Orlando. His shooting percentage went down, and he ended up getting virtually no PT in Orlando. 

Then again, we have Nash and Blake as backup, having Duhon doesn't hurt though I have zero expectation from him.


----------



## Azyiu

Knowing KG and Allen already calling out each other even before training camp started, I am kind of looking forward to watching the Heat vs. Celtics this season. 

Oh, and by the way, Sheed said he is coming out of retirement and will be playing for the Knicks! Wow!


----------



## flexkill

Flop rule hahahaha, Gasol gonna be broke!


----------



## kung_fu

Season starts soon. Can't wait .


----------



## Sicarius

James Harden and 3 other random Thunder benchwarmers go to Houston for Jeremy Lamb, Kevin Martin, and 2nd round pick.

Seems the Houston ownership is actually looking to build a good team instead of hurpaderp through the season like their MLB city-mates..


----------



## VILARIKA

Sicarius said:


> James Harden and 3 other random Thunder benchwarmers



HEY! COLE ALDRICH IS A GREAT TALENT.


----------



## gunshow86de

Sicarius said:


> James Harden and 3 other random Thunder benchwarmers go to Houston for Jeremy Lamb, Kevin Martin, and 2nd round pick.
> 
> Seems the Houston ownership is actually looking to build a good team instead of hurpaderp through the season like their MLB city-mates..



We might hit double digit wins now!


----------



## mattofvengeance

VILARIKA said:


> HEY! COLE ALDRICH IS A GREAT TALENT.


----------



## Curt

Houston can have Harden... Great shooter at times, but isn't good for sweet dick all on D.
We can do fine with Thabo.
I still see the LAL situation proving troublesome less for the rest of the league and more for having that many talents trying to compete for the spotlight. Inner-team bickering will cause freeze-outs for any given "star" on the team. I mean, Westbrook and Durant had the same thing going between each other last season.


----------



## Azyiu

Curt said:


> Houston can have Harden... Great shooter at times, but isn't good for sweet dick all on D.
> We can do fine with Thabo.
> I still see the LAL situation proving troublesome less for the rest of the league and more for having that many talents trying to compete for the spotlight. Inner-team bickering will cause freeze-outs for any given "star" on the team. I mean, Westbrook and Durant had the same thing going between each other last season.



Nah, the Lakers are just too mature to worry about who's the man in LA. Besides, the Lakers are still clearly Kobe's team, and even Nash acknowledged it. 

What bothered me or rather surprised me was the 19 missed FTs. It is hard not to lose any game when you miss FTs like that.

Also, maybe Nash is still feeling the offense or whatever, he just didn't look like himself with just 4 assists and 7 points?! Wow! I thought if nothing was working for him and the Lakers, he would've gone to his signatured pick-and-roll with either Pau or D12.


----------



## Black Mamba

I don't see how anyone can judge a team based on the first game of the season. Sure, the Lakers were a little lackadaisical, but they're still fine-tuning their new offense. On the other hand those missed FT's are inexcusable, Chuck Person has his work cut out for him with Howard. Hopefully the Lakeshow will take down Portland tonight.


----------



## gunshow86de

Curt said:


> Houston can have Harden...



And Houston thanks you for your generosity...............


----------



## Azyiu

The Lakers may be running the Princeton on offense, but they are definitely playing the Swiss Cheese defense on the other end... wtf?


----------



## Azyiu

I am sad Obama ain't giving away free tacos for his win... come on, even the Lakers give away free tacos for every victory!


----------



## mattofvengeance

Azyiu said:


> The Lakers may be running the Princeton on offense, but they are definitely playing the Swiss Cheese defense on the other end... wtf?



That is totally not an offense that should be run in the Association. We ran several parts of the Princeton offense in high school, and it's a real bitch.


----------



## Azyiu

mattofvengeance said:


> That is totally not an offense that should be run in the Association. We ran several parts of the Princeton offense in high school, and it's a real bitch.



Like the triangle, it is a bitch to run it and be successful; and I know Brown ain't the right coach to teach it for sure.


----------



## Azyiu

I've been hearing alot of chatters about Mike Brown's future in LA. In all fairness, I don't care who is coaching the Lakers, or even if they are running the doomsday offense; as long as the bench keep playing like you and me (among other issues), the Lakers ain't going nowhere.

Personally, as much as I don't like the way Brown is coaching this team, I hate mid-season coaching / system change. If we must do that, please do it NOW when we still have time to adjust. If not, I hope both the coaches and players find ways to work things out, and do it quickly! 

I also want to say something about Kobe here. I don't mean to blame him or what not, but this is HIS team. Work with your guys and get the best out of them, instead of scoring like crazy all by yourself! You ain't winning any games by scoring 50pts on your own anyway, why not FORCE FEED both D12 and Gasol the damn ball, and get them produce something, anything!


----------



## flexkill

Buahahahahaha at the Lakers! Fuck the Lakers!


----------



## Black Mamba

I'm praying we get Phil back, but if the Lakeshow are dead set on runnning the Princeton offense they should hire Rick Adelman, you saw how well the Princeton Offense did with the 02 Sacramento team.


----------



## Azyiu

Thank you Lakers management for taking such a swift action today, though I hate to see Brown got fired. 

Like what I said yesterday, we ain't going anywhere as it, either we make a change NOW or we figure something out from within and quickly. Again, hate to see anyone got fired, but it surely better than dragging this thing out; and damaging our chances for righting this ship any further.


----------



## Robby the Robot

If Phil Jackson doesn't get the job in LA, which he's supposedly entertaining, I'd like to see Mike Dantoni take a crack at it. Hopefully they'll get rid of that horrible "Princeton" offense, because it's making the defense look like garbage, especially in transition.


----------



## Azyiu

RTheodoppalus said:


> If Phil Jackson doesn't get the job in LA, which he's supposedly entertaining, I'd like to see Mike Dantoni take a crack at it. Hopefully they'll get rid of that horrible "Princeton" offense, because it's making the defense look like garbage, especially in transition.



Did I miss something there? How did the Princeton offense make the our defense look terrible? We simply played like a bunch of lazy YMCAers on defense, dude. Except for D12, and sometimes Pau, we don't even pay attention on loose ball, or boxing out. We just suck, simple as that.


----------



## Black Mamba

RTheodoppalus said:


> If Phil Jackson doesn't get the job in LA, which he's supposedly entertaining, I'd like to see Mike Dantoni take a crack at it. Hopefully they'll get rid of that horrible "Princeton" offense, because it's making the defense look like garbage, especially in transition.



Also, if you are concerned with defense, Mike D'antoni is the last person you'd want.


----------



## Robby the Robot

^True and true. The only issue I have with this is that if they were dead set on doing this, how come they didn't can him this summer? No offense to Mike, who's a decent guy, but he obviously wasn't the guy for the job. They seem to better off without him immediately with the Lakers winning against the Warriors tonight. We'll see who the front office (and Kobe) picks to be the new coach.


----------



## Azyiu

Some names are being mentioned as the possible next Lakers coach like, Phil Jackson, Jerry Sloan, Nate McMillan, Mike D'Antoni, Jeff Van Gundy and, Stan Van Gundy... what Stan Van Gundy?! Are you kidding me? Can you imagine SVD and D12 "reunit" in LA? You think Kobe can stand his screaming and yelling, while acting like his panic attacks are going to kill him in game? Seriously, whoever brought up SVD's name is an idiot, giving his history with D12.


----------



## Black Mamba

Lakers hired D'Antoni! I'm just as stunned as Phil Jackson, who was supposed to meet with Lakers management today, and was prepared to accept the deal if negotiations went well. Mitch Kupchak, Jerry Buss, and Jim Buss unanimously agreed to the hiring of D'Antoni. Offensively we've all seen what a Steve Nash and Mike D'Antoni led team can accomplish, defensively that's another story, we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Lagtastic

I personally think Kobe might make a great coach, down the line after he retires.


----------



## flexkill

Lagtastic said:


> I personally think Kobe might make a great coach, down the line after he retires.



no way!


----------



## progmetaldan

Azyiu said:


> Some names are being mentioned as the possible next Lakers coach like, Phil Jackson, Jerry Sloan, Nate McMillan, Mike D'Antoni, Jeff Van Gundy and, Stan Van Gundy... what Stan Van Gundy?! Are you kidding me? Can you imagine SVD and D12 "reunit" in LA? You think Kobe can stand his screaming and yelling, while acting like his panic attacks are going to kill him in game? Seriously, whoever brought up SVD's name is an idiot, giving his history with D12.



It would've been irony to the extreme if after all Dwight's efforts he ended up with SVG as coach again!


----------



## Azyiu

I have nothing against D'Antoni as the Lakers' coach, but I hate the way Jim Buss handled the whole hiring process.


----------



## Azyiu

I am no 76ers fan, but I think the Bynum injury has a silverlining for the team. Jrue Holiday has been playing like an all-star since the start of the season, even without Bynum in the middle. I am all for him making the all-star team at this point, yo!


----------



## Azyiu

I am glad the NBA acknowledges their refs screwed up on a missed call, but what good does it do now?

NBA says officials missed late foul in Charlotte Bobcats' win against Toronto Raptors - ESPN


----------



## kung_fu

^^^
Ya. As a Raptors fan, this has been a VERY frustrating start to the season. Lots of close games and not a lot of whistles. I'll admit, we've been terrible from the line this year but I think that that is because we are genuinely shocked that the refs actually called a foul in our favor . I can understand a referees reluctance to put a player at the line at the very end of such a close game, but a foul is a foul.


----------



## ScottyB724

Bulls self-implode to the bucks last night.. 27 point lead was lost in a matter of 12 minutes.. all by their bench. And this comes at home, only days after the bulls whooped milwaukee last week.

I mean, I know this season is meaningless for the bulls but I cant stop myself from watching and being let down. sucks.


----------



## Azyiu

ScottyB724 said:


> Bulls self-implode to the bucks last night.. 27 point lead was lost in a matter of 12 minutes.. all by their bench. And this comes at home, only days after the bulls whooped milwaukee last week.
> 
> I mean, I know this season is meaningless for the bulls but I cant stop myself from watching and being let down. sucks.



Yeah, feel your pain there. This game totally reminded me of an OLD game in 1996, when the Lakers played @ Bulls. That was the first season Shaq played for the Lakers, and I recall we had a 27-pt lead as well in Chicago; and IIRC thanks to Toni Kukoc, and he single-handedly brought the Bulls back with his 3-ptrs and y'all forced OT. I just knew right that and there we would lose in OT. Man, this feels like yesterday.  

I don't know, but I thought the Bobcats' 45-pt lost @ Thunder was pretty bad as well.


----------



## Azyiu

For the record, and I mean it. I once said there is nothing worse than Mike Brown coaching the Lakers. Well, apparently I lied, and Mike D'Antoni surely does an even more sorry job to my eyes thus far!

How in the F*** would you rely on an ill athlete to carry your team for *40 F***ing points* on 28 shots? While you played him for *FORTY F***ING FOUR minutes*?! This tells me you suck at coaching, and you have no F***ING idea what you are doing! *This loss was ALL on you, Mike F***ING D'Antoni*! I've never hated a Lakers coach so much, EVER!


----------



## Black Mamba

Azyiu said:


> For the record, and I mean it. I once said there is nothing worse than Mike Brown coaching the Lakers. Well, apparently I lied, and Mike D'Antoni surely does an even more sorry job to my eyes thus far!
> 
> How in the F*** would you rely on an ill athlete to carry your team for *40 F***ing points* on 28 shots? While you played him for *FORTY F***ING FOUR minutes*?! This tells me you suck at coaching, and you have no F***ING idea what you are doing! *This loss was ALL on you, Mike F***ING D'Antoni*! I've never hated a Lakers coach so much, EVER!


 
The offensive guru coaches his team to 77 pts; and Kobe has over half. Why the hell didn't the Lakers hire Phil back? I know it's still early and Nash is still out, but come on Lakeshow.


----------



## Azyiu

Black Mamba said:


> The offensive guru coaches his team to 77 pts; and Kobe has over half. Why the hell didn't the Lakers hire Phil back? I know it's still early and Nash is still out, but come on Lakeshow.



Exactly!

My concern wasn't just about last night's game. Maybe it is just me, but it seemed our guys were more involved, and our offensive flows were much fluent in the 5 games Bernie Bickerstaff coached. Then all of a sudden everyone seems lost ever since the Nets' game. 

Let's not act cute here. We have an over $80M payroll for this season, and that's before luxury tax! D'Antoni knew full well he is hired to win the championship THIS season, and we expect (right or wrong, fair or not) him to deliver immediately! These are not my words, but HE said we need to talk if we ain't scoring 110, 115 points a game, the Lakers are going to be fun to watch. So far? I only see us regress, and we ain't fun to watch. Sure, it is one thing to lose a few regular season games, while you are playing the new / younger guys to try and develop something; but that's completely unacceptable to ride your much older, or even ill / injured vets virtually to the ground just to win the same regular season games! I really don't care if we went 5-0 over the last five games he coached, when his rotation pattern will almost certainly run our starters to the ground by late March. Our bench sucks, yes, but if you don't even give them some PTs and try and develop some sort of confident in them; good luck getting pass the first round!

Oh, and is it just me again? Howard looks as miserable as he was right before he got traded by the Magic since D'Antoni took over. Go figure.

On a personal note, D'Antoni wasn't even my top choice whatsoever! I was wishing for Phil, of course. Besides him, I was kind of rooting for Jeff Van Gundy before I even considered D'Antoni. Hell, we didn't play good enough D under Mike Brown as it, and we couldn't get far without playing good D out west; but then we go against the current and hire a guy with the worst defensive reputation among all candidates?


----------



## JP Universe

Thunder off to a decent start, had a 100 on them to beat Boston by over 4 in Boston and they got outplayed. disappointing ... still miss Harden too  and well.... The Lakers....


----------



## Azyiu

Pop sent his top 4 guys home instead of playing them tonight @ Heat, in order to avoid playing them too much (second night of a back-to-back and on the road) so early in the season. I don't know about you guys, but I think this is what called GREAT coaching! This is why I respect him and his style so much! D'Antoni? He would've played our started 40 minutes each in this one!

And then Stern issued a statement claiming "substantial sanctions will be forthcoming". WTF? On what ground? He is literally putting his fingers on a team's internal decision / operations. As much as this move disappoints fans, I think this is a poor move by the NBA!


----------



## ScottyB724

It's funny how the spurs were playing their 4th road game in 5 nights I believe it was, while the Heat have had 1 game in the past 7 days, at home. They basically got a week off for thanksgiving. 

Fuck david stern.


----------



## Black Mamba

Antawn Jamison: 33-12-2. Nobody talked about Jamison when we got him, and he wasn't getting much playing time. The last few games he finally has been given the opportunity, and his numbers speak for themselves. Also, Meeks 7-8 from 3. Dwight with 28 and 20. Last night was a good night.


----------



## Azyiu

Black Mamba said:


> Antawn Jamison: 33-12-2. Nobody talked about Jamison when we got him, and he wasn't getting much playing time. The last few games he finally has been given the opportunity, and his numbers speak for themselves. Also, Meeks 7-8 from 3. Dwight with 28 and 20. Last night was a good night.



Like you said already, some guys like Jamison just don't get enough PTs when they should, so hopefully this is the start of something good. I also noticed the spacing was alot better last night that, allowed guys to move around and then get open looks. With D-Morris seemingly developing nicely with both Nash and Blake being out, I hope he will be a more than capable backup when they both returned, as oppose to just Blake being good enough for the backup PG spot.


----------



## Black Mamba

Kobe Bryant: Youngest Player to Score 30,000 points!


----------



## Azyiu

Remember I was so angry at D'Antoni's rotation a couple weeks ago after the Pacers loss? I think he did well with adjusting the lineup since then, and giving more PTs to Jamison, Meeks, Ebanks and Duhon is a good start.


----------



## Azyiu

Another game, another loss for the Lakers... well, look at the bright side, the Lakers do have more W's than the Wiz and Hornets combined!


----------



## Azyiu

The next week or so are going to be critical for the Lakers. With the little 2-game win streak in the pocket, the Lakers are heading home for the Bobcats on Tuesday in LA. Then the team is off until a one-game road trip at Golden State (not an easy place to play at these days), before hosting the Knicks (one of the toughest teams in the East so far) on Christmas Day. The Lakers definitely need all these "off" time to build on their recent success, and really work on their stuff like defensive schemes or what not. Hopefully Nash and Gasol can participate in some of these sessions.


----------



## Estilo

Most seem to blame the coaches for the Lakers' record but IMO the players aren't even trying. Lacklustre offense, can't be bothered with the defense. All of them except Kobe. I bet he's pissed deep inside but he's learnt to keep his frustrations inside it seems. 

Also with the coaching problem, did we really have to have a big name coach? It was all good under Bernie, so why not let him stay on when we knew getting Phil was impossible (no way the Buss's are going to give him a share). 

They seem to be happier recently with the 3-0 run but it was 3-0 against teams with barely any hope this season. And the Cats game we barely won. Pau's return seemed to have done more harm than good.


----------



## Azyiu

Estilo said:


> Most seem to blame the coaches for the Lakers' record but IMO the players aren't even trying. Lacklustre offense, can't be bothered with the defense. All of them except Kobe. I bet he's pissed deep inside but he's learnt to keep his frustrations inside it seems.
> 
> Also with the coaching problem, did we really have to have a big name coach? It was all good under Bernie, so why not let him stay on when we knew getting Phil was impossible (no way the Buss's are going to give him a share).
> 
> They seem to be happier recently with the 3-0 run but it was 3-0 against teams with barely any hope this season. And the Cats game we barely won. Pau's return seemed to have done more harm than good.



You've got some good points there, but I still think it is half and half. D'Antoni ain't exactly a good teacher, IMO.

Anyway, getting Pau back is good, and Nash should also be back by Christmas. So let's see how the rest of the guys respond to their returns.


----------



## Black Mamba

NASH IS BACK!


----------



## Azyiu

What a game! I thought the Knicks were running away with a W by the 6 minute mark in the 3rd qtr. And how about MWP? He has been HUGE on both ends lately!


----------



## Black Mamba

Azyiu said:


> What a game! I thought the Knicks were running away with a W by the 6 minute mark in the 3rd qtr. And how about MWP? He has been HUGE on both ends lately!


 
'Twas a Merry Christmas indeed my friend.


----------



## Estilo

Piece of shit refs ganging up on LA. Sersly what has everybody got against the Lakers??!!!


----------



## Azyiu

Though I really don't care, but the Celtics are 2 games below .500?! Wow! That's like the first time EVER they go below .500 since KG joined Boston since the 2007-08 season!


----------



## Estilo

WTF. The more Lakers games I watch the more pathetic they look. I pity Kobe.


----------



## Azyiu

The Lakers kept allowing the Clippers second shot opportunities, and you don't win too many games playing that way.


----------



## Estilo

It all boils down to their couldnt-care-less style. Dwight doesn't even challenge outside players charging in. So much for a 3 time DPOY. Pau looks lost both sides of the court. MWP only shows that defensive tenacity at times, plus he's not twenty-something anymore. And he should stop thinking he's Jason Kidd running down the lane shooting threes. Then there's the bench. Meeks and Hill are the only decent players on there but they're not mature enough to play well. We all saw Meeks showing attitude in that "away" game at home. 

With the kind of prowess they have on paper no Laker fan has the right to complain about personnel problems but.. what else is there to blame?


----------



## Azyiu

Estilo said:


> It all boils down to their couldnt-care-less style. Dwight doesn't even challenge outside players charging in. So much for a 3 time DPOY. Pau looks lost both sides of the court. MWP only shows that defensive tenacity at times, plus he's not twenty-something anymore. And he should stop thinking he's Jason Kidd running down the lane shooting threes. Then there's the bench. Meeks and Hill are the only decent players on there but they're not mature enough to play well. We all saw Meeks showing attitude in that "away" game at home.
> 
> With the kind of prowess they have on paper no Laker fan has the right to complain about personnel problems but.. what else is there to blame?



Let me sum it all up for you. Jim Buss is the blame for the most parts. 

Some of the personnel decisions had to be ok'd by him, like letting go of Matt Barnes, and both the firing of Brown and the hiring of D'Antoni etc. Combining with D'Antoni's stubbornness coaching style, we ain't going anywhere fast.

No, I am NOT saying Phil Jackson would've magically fixed everything if he was hired. Yet, D'Antoni showed us fans (his days in Phoenix and then NY) time and again just how stubburn he is as a coach. True, Pop maybe equally stubburn when it comes to coaching, but at least he is willing to exposure new things and willing to make changes to his system (like going from the Duncan centric system to the current Parker centric offense). I just don't see that in D'Antoni at all.

Certainly, our bench is so weak that, it is no wonder pretty much any team could easily run us out of the arena when our starters are off the floor.

I won't be surprised if we suddenly get "hot" and win multiple games in a row, or even manage to secure a #5 or better seed by the end of the regular season. Yet, I also won't be surprised that by then we would have no energy left to fight in the playoffs WITHOUT home court. Realistically we ain't likely going far this year. If D12 decides to extend his deal this summer, and if we are keeping Pau; maybe we will have a better shot next season.


----------



## Azyiu

Maybe I am jumping the gun here, maybe not; but the Lakers HAVE to go 35-14 the rest of the way just to hit the 50 wins mark for the season. And based on the past few seasons' records, that's the win total needed for making the playoffs in the west. What I am trying to say is, I won't be at all surprised the Lakers end up just missing the playoffs.

Our next two games? At Rockets and at Spurs, on back-to-back nights... lovely.


----------



## Estilo

I've asked this before, why not let Bernie continue running the team? It's not like we have to have an all-star coach do we? 

I believe Phil would have turned the team around right away if he had been hired . The respect and support he's earned from the players would make a huge difference. Even Brian Shaw might do a better job than MDA due to his past with LAL. 

Some on the Lakers forums are saying the dual center thing we're running isn't working, that everything was fine back then when Bynum was hurt and fell apart when he was healthy last season, and maybe trading Pau or Dwight for a 4 or a 3 that is young and agile would solve a lot of things. Honestly they're both faint shadows of their former selves .


----------



## Black Mamba

Dwight and Pau are both out indefinitely. FUCK MY LIFE.


----------



## Azyiu

Estilo said:


> I've asked this before, why not let Bernie continue running the team? It's not like we have to have an all-star coach do we?
> 
> I believe Phil would have turned the team around right away if he had been hired . The respect and support he's earned from the players would make a huge difference. Even Brian Shaw might do a better job than MDA due to his past with LAL.
> 
> Some on the Lakers forums are saying the dual center thing we're running isn't working, that everything was fine back then when Bynum was hurt and fell apart when he was healthy last season, and maybe trading Pau or Dwight for a 4 or a 3 that is young and agile would solve a lot of things. Honestly they're both faint shadows of their former selves .



Totally agreed with you on the coaching thing. I guess what Jim Buss wanted is a big name coach, and Bernie ain't exactly famous as coach, per se. Then again, I already said it when D'Antoni was hired that, this is a bad match and I'd much preferred someone like Jeff Van Gundy before I even consider D'Antoni.

As for those so-called fans discussing the duel centers thingy not working, they don't know what they are talking about. With the right coach to best utilize their skills, having TWO talented 7-footers on the floor is every coach's dream, and I bet the other 29 teams would gladly have that kind of "uselessness". Problem is, I don't think D'Antoni has figured out or ever will figure out how best to use both D12 and Pau together. That's why you normally would see them both start the game, but don't play together for long; and then one is sub'd in for the other the rest of the way. 



Black Mamba said:


> Dwight and Pau are both out indefinitely. FUCK MY LIFE.



It is going to be tough, but we still have Nash and Kobe, right? I expect Kobe drops 40 and then 50 in back-to-back games @ Houston and San Antonio in wins!


----------



## Azyiu

This is so well done, even for a Lakers fan I laughed out loud at it. :lol


----------



## Black Mamba

Despite the loss I really liked what I saw from the Lakers tonight. Earl Clark needs more minutes!


----------



## brutalwizard

I dont follow basketball all that much, But the knicks team this year gets me pumped.

Carmelo Anthony, Amare Stoudemire, Tyson Chandler, Jason Kidd, J.R. Smith

MMMMMMMMMMM.............


----------



## JP Universe

I'm stoked my teams are going well. Obviously the Thunder but also Clips and NY


----------



## ScottyB724

2 crazy 1 point overtime bulls wins in a row! good shit! come back d rose!


----------



## Azyiu

IMO, the Lakers are really running out of excuses.

At 12th place out west, and 3 games behind the currently #8 Rockets; the Lakers still have a shot at the playoffs. Interestingly, if you look deeper into the team stats, especially in points differential, the Lakers are actually +1.5, or even better than BOTH Jazz (currently #7) and Rockets (#8). That tells me, and y'all have seen it, the Lakers just don't close out well in close games.

Along with the 15.6TO/G (or just 1.4 in A/TO ratio), the Lakers ain't going to win too many games being that sloppy, while not closing out in close games. True, I am being Capture Obvious here, but I am just surprised to see this team being so sloppy at times on both ends. Is it something to do with coaching? Or the core guys are just too old?

Last thing I wanted to say is, I don't like the pacing in most games. I thought with the way this team is put together, we are playing too fast and never able to keep a consistant tempo.


----------



## Black Mamba

Ahh, I forgot what it feels like to win. Lakers played well last night.


----------



## Azyiu

Maybe it is just me, but I really wanted to say, "We won a HOME game over a team wrapping up its 6-game roadie, big deal!" 

For real, I wouldn't think twice about this win. I am afraid we might overlook the Hornets... hmm... the Pelicans on Tuesday before we go on our 7-game trip. Let's wait and see how we do in this trip, and we have to go AT LEAST 4-3 (5-2 is better) to consider this is a decent trip.


----------



## Black Mamba

Azyiu said:


> Maybe it is just me, but I really wanted to say, "We won a HOME game over a team wrapping up its 6-game roadie, big deal!"
> 
> For real, I wouldn't think twice about this win. I am afraid we might overlook the Hornets... hmm... the Pelicans on Tuesday before we go on our 7-game trip. Let's wait and see how we do in this trip, and we have to go AT LEAST 4-3 (5-2 is better) to consider this is a decent trip.


 
Still, it's by far our biggest win this season. We looked great out there; everything was clicking.


----------



## Azyiu

Black Mamba said:


> Still, it's by far our biggest win this season. We looked great out there; everything was clicking.



Yes, but ironically D12 played like crap today.  And just how long will this pass-first version of Kobe last? He is taking away Nash's assists opps.


----------



## Estilo

I didn't watch the game but given the effort by Durant I think they played great. The LAL forums are flooded by Kobe-is-a-wonderful-facilitator type comments BUT if that's where we're going what did we get Nash for?


----------



## Azyiu

At age 37, the washed up Iverson still thinks he is NBA worthy, but said no to a D-League offer? Good luck finding someone to sign you. 

Allen Iverson turns down Texas Legends' D-League offer - ESPN Dallas


----------



## Azyiu

Wow, what a LUCKY win for the Lakers @ Pistons today. Will Bynum was great, and he is FAST! Anyway, for some reasons I wasn't surprised when E Clark missed both of his FTs with 16 sec left. Yet I simply cannot see Nash missing TWO in a row in a million years! Stranger things had happened, I guess? Lucky win or ugly win, we need all of that, and I am glad we didn't blow the 18-pt 3rd qtr lead AND losing this one.


----------



## Estilo

Yeah, fosho we wouldn't have been able to take a loss yesterday after that close loss to Phx last week. 

They played great in the first 2 and a half quarters though, then the Pistons D toughened and simultaneously the Lakers looked lost. Meeks and Gasol had MAJOR WTF moments during some critical times.


----------



## Azyiu

Estilo said:


> Yeah, fosho we wouldn't have been able to take a loss yesterday after that close loss to Phx last week.
> 
> They played great in the first 2 and a half quarters though, then the Pistons D toughened and simultaneously the Lakers looked lost. *Meeks and Gasol had MAJOR WTF moments during some critical times.*



Totally. Despite scoring 10 rebounds, I thought Pau still looked tentative in the second half at times. Next up is the Nets, another "winnable" game IMO; and hopefully we won't (I doubt it) make it hard for ourselves. 

Then again like I said earlier, Will Bynum played like an all-star in the second half, and hardly any Laker could keep up with him, let alone checking him! Him and Drummond look like a couple of promising pieces for the Pistons.


----------



## Estilo

Not so sure about the Bkn game. Will need excellent rotation and the bigs' top performance fosho.


----------



## Azyiu

Estilo said:


> Not so sure about the Bkn game. Will need excellent rotation and the bigs' top performance fosho.



Maybe I am thinking too much, but the next 4 roadies for the Lakers are all tough in their own ways.

@ Nets - Since PJ took over as coach, the Nets suddenly seem to gel. They are at home, no less; and with D12 a game-time decision, it is never an easy road game.

@ Celtics - With or without Rondo, you know the Cs will throw everything they've got at the Lakers. It won't be easy.

@ Bobcats - A second game of a back-to-back. Regardless we win or lose at Boston, playing the Bobcats the next night can be a "trap" game. By that I mean we might be either feeling too tired for this one, or we might feel too comfortable facing the lowly Bobcats. This could easily be a blowout road loss, and I am not kidding here.

@ Heat - Using an old term used by Phil Jackson, this is easily one of those "scheduled losses". Last game on a long 7-game roadie facing the defending champs on their home floor. The only silverlining I see in this is, as bad as we played them in LA last time; we only lost in the final minutes and lost by 9 pts. So there is always a shot we could steal one in Miami.

Bottom line, we need at least 2 or even 3 wins out of these 4 games to make it a decent road trip , especially we are still trailing the Rockets by 3 1/2 games right now. We cannot afford to give away any more games.


----------



## Azyiu

Not trying to make fun of Nets' backup center Mirza Teletovic, but THREE airballs in THREE consecutive possessions? 

Mirza Teletovic airballs 3 consecutive shots! - YouTube


----------



## Estilo

AND there goes another Laker game. Their performance this time was downright disgusting.


----------



## Azyiu

Estilo said:


> AND there goes another Laker game. Their performance this time was downright disgusting.



Relax... it is a long season  , so take it easy  Besides, the Celtics needed a win more than we do.


----------



## Black Mamba

Lakers gotta bounce back tonight against the Bobcats!


----------



## Azyiu

Black Mamba said:


> Lakers gotta bounce back tonight against the Bobcats!



And the Heat game on Sunday looks like one of those "scheduled loss". 

Anyway, I expect the Lakers to return to LA 4-game below .500, which is a one-game "improvement" before this trip...  nah, what can you do when you gave away one in Phoenix?


----------



## Black Mamba

Azyiu said:


> And the Heat game on Sunday looks like one of those "scheduled loss".
> 
> Anyway, I expect the Lakers to return to LA 4-game below .500, which is a one-game "improvement" before this trip...  nah, what can you do when you gave away one in Phoenix?


 
Gotta be optimistic dude, I'm looking forward to the Heat game! Thank God the Lakers bounced back and came from 20 down to beat the Bobcats... granted it was the Bobcats!


----------



## Estilo

Fuck Meeks 

This is what results when you feed a below par player a few minutes of fame. He gets delusional and brimming with overconfidence thinks he's the next Kobe.


----------



## Estilo

Azyiu said:


> Relax... it is a long season  , so take it easy  Besides, the Celtics needed a win more than we do.



What you on about dude? Boston is above 0.500. LA played bad, that's it. No D, no offense either.


----------



## Black Mamba

Estilo said:


> Fuck Meeks
> 
> This is what results when you feed a below par player a few minutes of fame. He gets delusional and brimming with overconfidence thinks he's the next Kobe.


----------



## Estilo

Black Mamba said:


>


----------



## Black Mamba

Estilo said:


>


 
I just don't understand why you're hating on Meeks, I think he has been doing great for us all season.


----------



## Estilo

I liked his beyond the arc contributions months back when he had just begun to 'shine'. It definitely was one of those times when there was finally light at the end of the tunnel when it comes to our bench. 

Then starting from one game (can't remember which) he started to get showy and tried to be the hero taking whatever little opportunity he had with 2 bigger defenders gunning him when a teammate with much higher scoring potential was wide open. IIRC it was him and Kobe on the fast break, could have given it to the Mamba before he got facialed on his dunk attempt. Have seen it a few more times since. I think the game before Miami, he ran the fast break of someone else's steal, then got gunned by 2 guys and got facialed again. I'm sure those weren't the only times I've seen him do that. 

But of course, just my 2 cents.


----------



## Azyiu

Despite his ugly shooting tonight (1 for 8), Kobe still almost earned a dub-dub! (Assists + TOs) Geez...

By the way, the Lakers scored a grand total of 9pts in the 3rd qtr... as a team?! Were they sleep walking out there?!


----------



## Black Mamba

R.I.P. Dr. Jerry Buss.


----------



## Azyiu

A very trying season for the Lakers just added a tint of sadness - R.I.P. Dr. Jerry Buss


----------



## flexkill

Azyiu said:


> A very trying season for the Lakers just added a tint of sadness - R.I.P. Dr. Jerry Buss


Let me be clear here...I hate the Lakers....Hate them!!!! But....Dr Buss was an NBA Icon and was a great ambassador for the NBA....RIP Dr. Buss you will be missed.


----------



## Estilo

"One of the reasons I bought the Lakers was to beat the Celtics." - Dr Jerry Buss. 

RIP Dr Buss! We're only 1 ring away from them! And we beat them decisively that last game !


----------



## Black Mamba

Great win against the Mavs today! Count on Kobe!


----------



## Azyiu

The next Lakers game (@ Nuggets tomorrow) is going to be very tough one! While I expect us to lose that one, I hope I am wrong! 

Anyway, as long as we win at least 4 out of these 5 games (vs Celtics, @ Mavs and so on), or 8 out of these 10 (@ Nuggets and @ Thunder are the only two tough ones); we will be solidly back in the playoffs picture.


----------



## Estilo

I didn't watch this game and only snippets of the Celtics one but why isn't Kobe facilitating that much anymore though? 

Yeah man hope we snag that Denver game. That's my no.1 hated team right now.


----------



## Azyiu

Estilo said:


> I didn't watch this game and only snippets of the Celtics one but why isn't Kobe facilitating that much anymore though?
> 
> Yeah man hope we snag that Denver game. *That's my no.1 hated team right now*.



What have they done to you?!


----------



## Estilo

Haha from what little I've seen and read over at the Lakers forums they flop a lot and their refs are some of the most biased, against the Lakers at least. 

Anyone watched the Denver game earlier? There goes our win streak..


----------



## Azyiu

Estilo said:


> Haha from what little I've seen and read over at the Lakers forums they flop a lot and *their refs are some of the most biased*, against the Lakers at least.
> 
> Anyone watched the Denver game earlier? There goes our win streak..



I didn't know the Nuggets hire their own refs 

Seriously, I know it is now after the fact, but I saw this game a so-called scheduled loss. Besides, the Nuggets own the second BEST home wins record out west, so I am not at all surprised that we lost tonight. What surprised me was the number of TOs Nash committed, and then just how many FTs we missed (I am looking at you #12) along the way.


----------



## Black Mamba

Refs aside, the Lakers played excellent... offensively. 78 points in the paint!?!? Come on, Lakeshow. Hopefully they don't sleep on the Wolves Thursday.


----------



## Azyiu

Black Mamba said:


> Refs aside, the Lakers played excellent... offensively. 78 points in the paint!?!? Come on, Lakeshow. Hopefully they don't sleep on the Wolves Thursday.



For the Lakers, the two... ok, three main problems all season are:

1) Turnovers
2) Poor transition D
3) Missed FTs

IMO, the team as a whole has been slowly correcting problem #1 above. Last night @ Denver was one of those rare games that even Nash commited that many TOs.

For problem #2, being old and not as athletic are just two of many factors. I think the root of that problem is poor rebounding. Well, true, the Lakers are #4 in overall rebounding among all 30 teams, but if you look deeper you would realize the Lakers are giving away MORE offensive rebounds (11.6orpg vs 11.7orpg) in each game. Well, it looks like a small differential, but if you add TOs, those additional shots for the opposing team etc; that number becomes huge. Hell, even teams like the Rockets, Pistons and T-Wolves etc have better offensive rebounds differential ratios than we do. 

For problem #3... I can somewhat live with that.


----------



## Black Mamba

^ hit the nail on the head


----------



## Azyiu

I know this is borderline basketball related, but Dennis Rodman is in North Korea now with members of the Harlem Globetrotters for a bball camp there. And IMHO, this is why the US is so successful when it comes to playing politics... hard politics didn't get NK to talk or to stop them from playing with nuke? No problem, so they use their soft power and mess with its people, especially the younger ones.


----------



## Azyiu

Asides from Curry's 54pts game, two interesting things tonight

1) The Mavs were up by 25 pts @ Memphis in the second qtr... but then only scored FIVE points as a team in the 3rd qtr, and lost the game... yes, *FIVE pts* as a team!

2) the Suns, owner of the WORST record out west, just beat the Spurs in SA... the interesting part is, the Suns held the Spurs to just ONE point in the entire OT period!!! i think that is a new NBA record!!


----------



## Dalcan

NY Knicks all day errrrrryyyy day.

But, Steph Curry last night was absolutely amazing. I play NBA2k on Xbox with 6 friends and we have an association. We decided to not do it online and meet up one day every weekend to play through some games. We play ALL of our teams games. I recently just made a trade to solidify my line up.

PG: Steph Curry
SG: OJ Mayo
SF: Rudy Gay
PF: Okafur
C: Jordan

We play on the hardest difficulty with 5 minute quarters and I consistently throw up 80+ pts a game


----------



## Azyiu

thisisdoodoobaby said:


> NY Knicks all day errrrrryyyy day.
> 
> But, Steph Curry last night was absolutely amazing. I play NBA2k on Xbox with 6 friends and we have an association. We decided to not do it online and meet up one day every weekend to play through some games. We play ALL of our teams games. I recently just made a trade to solidify my line up.
> 
> PG: Steph Curry
> SG: OJ Mayo
> SF: Rudy Gay
> PF: Okafur
> C: Jordan
> 
> We play on the hardest difficulty with 5 minute quarters and I consistently throw up 80+ pts a game



I mainly just played the MyPlayer mode in 2K12... and now I only play the season mode on 2K13.


----------



## Estilo

I wonder why it's the Lakers fans dominating this thread?  It's no surprise there are some who hate us with passion but save for one to two comments on each page fans of other teams are staying quiet on here .


----------



## Azyiu

Estilo said:


> I wonder why it's the Lakers fans dominating this thread?  It's no surprise there are some who hate us with passion but save for one to two comments on each page fans of other teams are staying quiet on here .



This thread (if you care to read those very very early posts) used to be pretty balance with fans from several teams. I am just not sure why those people are no longer around. I mean not just here in this thread, rather they seem to stop posting in the SS forum in general. Oh well.


----------



## Sebastian

Azyiu said:


> This thread (if you care to read those very very early posts) used to be pretty balance with fans from several teams. I am just not sure why those people are no longer around. I mean not just here in this thread, rather they seem to stop posting in the SS forum in general. Oh well.



True... I don't have time anymore to post like I used to heh...

Still, anyone saw this amazing Lebron dunk? from 0:35


This has to be one of the best dunks I saw... in a long time! 

and better quality:
from 0:39


----------



## Black Mamba

^ LeBron is unreal.


----------



## Estilo

0.500!


----------



## Azyiu

Vintage Kobe!!!

03-03-2013 - HvL - KBPJS - YouTube


----------



## Black Mamba

^ Looked like #8 out there! Also, great win by the Lakeshow!


----------



## Azyiu

Black Mamba said:


> ^ Looked like #8 out there! Also, great win by the Lakeshow!



A much needed win, if you ask me. At this point we can't afford to lose any more winnable games. Having said that, I kind of doubt our readiness for the Thunder on Tuesday night in OKC.


----------



## Estilo

^ yeah it's one of those give away games for us =(

Also, if we make the playoffs I'd rather we be 8th seed and take on the Spurs first. Have a feeling we'd fare better against those old geezers than OKC.


----------



## Azyiu

A terrible win for the Lakers. Like in many times during this season where we dug ourselves a big hole early on. I hate us for keep doing that, and I hate the fact that we don't or can't play consistantly good through an entire game...

... than again, if it was an NBA2K13 game, the Lakers would've earned a trophy - *Hold The Fat Lady*: Winning a game, when being down by 10pts or more at the start of the 4th qtr.


----------



## Black Mamba

^ Still, I liked the heart and determination the Lakers showed coming back down 25.


----------



## Azyiu

Black Mamba said:


> ^ Still, I liked the heart and determination *some* Lakers showed coming back down 25.



Fixed it for you.


----------



## Black Mamba

^  Sad but true


----------



## Azyiu

Black Mamba said:


> ^  Sad but true



One of my fav Metallica songs of all-time...

Daaa.... Da Da Da Daaaa.... Daaa Daaa...


----------



## Black Mamba

VINO


----------



## Azyiu

Sure, we beat them Raptors at last, but I do not like how we did it, or the hole we dug for ourselves.


----------



## Estilo

Right now every win counts a great a deal and I'm happy we won.

Does it seem that Kobe's gone back to scoring mode now? Doesn't quite sit right with me how this team is still trying to figure strategies out :S. Bad enough that we've done it so many times this season.. The man still racks up lots of assists though..


----------



## Azyiu

^ with the Jazz loss @ NY tonight, it is all up to the Lakers to take the #8 spot from them. LA can do just that by beating the Bulls tomorrow at home.


----------



## Estilo

Yeah let's hope we hold our own against the Bulls at home. And we should win more than most of our remaining winnable games.


----------



## ScottyB724

Bulls are usually atrocious in early games. Couple that with daylight savings, west coast time zone, no Rip, Hinrich or Gibson, and we have a recipe for disaster. 
Shall be interesting haha


----------



## Azyiu

ScottyB724 said:


> Bulls are usually atrocious in early games. Couple that with daylight savings, west coast time zone, no Rip, Hinrich or Gibson, and we have a recipe for disaster.
> Shall be interesting haha



Regardless, I still think your Bulls are just as dangerous, and I am glad we earned a W today. 

Ok, assuming the Lakers are able to secure a playoffs spot, and let's assume the standings as of today is the final playoffs positions. IMO, now comes the tough part. Should the Lakers be happy for being the #8 team and face the Spurs (tough but not impossible matchups) in the first round? Or should LA fight to get as high as the #6 spot to face the Grizzlies, and a potential second round face-off against the Thunder?


----------



## Black Mamba

^ That's tough, I definitely do not want to play the Thunder in the first round, (although if it happens, with the Black Mamba, anything is possible). I like our chances against the Spurs in the 1st round. Granted it would be tough, but remember in 2011 when the #1 seed Spurs lost in the 1st round? I also like our chances against the Grizzlies; even though they're playing well without Rudy Gay now, I think that trade may hurt them in the playoffs.


----------



## Estilo

Black Mamba said:


> I like our chances against the Spurs in the 1st round. Granted it would be tough, but remember in 2011 when the #1 seed Spurs lost in the 1st round?



Same sentiments here. I said a few threads earlier I'm happier facing the old men in the Spurs than the beasts in OKC .


----------



## Curt

I actually feel bad for you Lakers fans this season. They are not half the team they could be right now.

I, naturally, am a Thunder fan... And probably the only Sonics fan that was thrilled by the move to OKC(I can actually go watch their games now!). 
And the monster lineup we have is incredible. I want a repeat of last years finals, but with OKC flipping it around on Miami this time.


----------



## Azyiu

Curt said:


> I actually feel bad for you Lakers fans this season. They are not half the team they could be right now.
> 
> I, naturally, am a Thunder fan... And probably the only Sonics fan that was thrilled by the move to OKC(I can actually go watch their games now!).
> And the monster lineup we have is incredible. I want a repeat of last years finals, but with OKC flipping it around on Miami this time.



Man, you guys are scary! Y'all can run, play pretty tough D and rebound! We (the Lakers) definitely need a 100% Pau to even start a chance against y'all at this point! Having said that, what happened to y'all in the Finals last year, man? You guys showed no fear against ANYONE until the Finals. 

So what do you think about the Kings' sales, and possible (officially it is not a done deal yet) move to Seattle with the SuperSonics name restored? Are you excited or would you feel weird about having "Two" Seattle teams?  Man, it sounds so confusing just mentioning about it.


----------



## Curt

I think the heat just had a better gameplan coming into the finals. And the few obligatory missed calls in the last game put the nail in the coffin.

As far as the potential Sonics resurrection... My whole love for that franchise had more to do with the Payton/Kemp combo years and the defensive aspect that they put forth than where they came from. So, I don't know how to take it. 
I will remain a Thunder fan, though. They exude the same mindset, determination, and offesnsive ferocity in Durant/Westbrook that the late 90's Sonics won me over for with Shawn Kemp and Gary Payton. And we have a hell of a shot blocker in Serge, a solid all arounder in Thabo, and with the pick-up of Kevin Martin, we have another marksman from deep. Hell, even Perk, and our bench are still solid pieces to the puzzle.


I am just not confident that the Kings club can do justice to the Supersonics name. It will be pretty big slap in the face to the Seattle locals, I imagine.


----------



## Azyiu

We simply cannot afford to keep relying on luck at this stage in the season. By that I mean we could've separate ourselves from the Jazz even further in the #8 spot chase, if we could just win it @ Hawks. Now the next game (@ Pacers) is going to be very tough to win, and why do we always make things needlessly difficult?

"Luckily" the Jazz are losing @ Thunder tonight, so there is no change in the standings for us


----------



## Black Mamba

^ Also, Earl and Kobe are hurt, (although I don't think Kobe's injury is as severe; but who knows?)

Edit: Kobe just got x-rays on his ankle; results not in yet.


----------



## Azyiu

Black Mamba said:


> ^ Also, Earl and Kobe are hurt, (although I don't think Kobe's injury is as severe; but who knows?)
> 
> Edit: Kobe just got x-rays on his ankle; results not in yet.



Kobe has been hurting, and I just hope he can stay in one piece.


----------



## Black Mamba

^ Earl said he'll be ready to play Friday. Apparently Kobe suffered a severe ankle sprain and is "out indefinitely". Kobe "out indefinitely"? I don't think so.


----------



## Azyiu

Black Mamba said:


> ^ Earl said he'll be ready to play Friday. Apparently Kobe suffered a severe ankle sprain and is "out indefinitely". Kobe "out indefinitely"? I don't think so.



If I am not wrong, Dahntay Jones was the POS who stepped on Kobe.


----------



## Black Mamba

Azyiu said:


> If I am not wrong, Dahntay Jones was the POS who stepped on Kobe.


 
He most certainly was, and he's done the same thing to Kobe in the past.


----------



## Azyiu

Well, dirty play or not (which I DO NOT give that POS a benefit of a doubt), the league finally speaks.




> Regardless of whether Jones made a dirty play, the NBA acknowledged in a statement Thursday that officials should have called a foul on the play.
> 
> "After review at the league office, video replay confirmed that referees missed a foul call on Jones as he challenged Bryant's shot and did not give him the opportunity to land cleanly back on the floor," the league statement said. "Bryant should have been granted two free throws."


----------



## Estilo

That game was one thing, but I shudder at the thought of the remaining games we'll have to play without Bryant.


----------



## Black Mamba

Kobe is playing tonight!


----------



## Azyiu

Wow! What a game! With everything (bad officiating, being on the road, playing in the 4th game in 6 nights, and virtually no Kobe etc) against the Lakers tonight, I think I can say we earned this one for sure!


----------



## Black Mamba

Azyiu said:


> Wow! What a game! With everything (bad officiating, being on the road, playing in the 4th game in 6 nights, and virtually no Kobe etc) against the Lakers tonight, I think I can say we earned this one for sure!


 
Definitely our best road win of the season. I love the heart Kobe showed by still coming out there, Antawn shot lights out, Blake was on fire. The hustle Metta played with was a true joy to watch. Even Sacre scored!


----------



## Azyiu

Black Mamba said:


> Definitely our best road win of the season. I love the heart Kobe showed by still coming out there, Antawn shot lights out, Blake was on fire. The hustle Metta played with was a true joy to watch. Even Sacre scored!



Yeah, dude, we all played well tonight. And for the first time in a long time I can feel guys are happy to be playing with one another like a team tonight. Did you see how guys were congrat'ing each other, or Pau chest bumming with Howard toward the end? We didn't see much of that before tonight, even when we won a game!


----------



## Black Mamba

Azyiu said:


> Yeah, dude, we all played well tonight. And for the first time in a long time I can feel guys are happy to be playing with one another like a team tonight. Did you see how guys were congrat'ing each other, or Pau chest bumming with Howard toward the end? We didn't see much of that before tonight, even when we won a game!


 
The chemistry is night and day compared to what it was. I truly believe a healthy Lakers team can compete with anyone in the NBA on any given night, at home or on the road. Pau is coming back soon, and hopefully Kobe comes back soon as well, (definitely do not want him rushing back though).


----------



## Azyiu

We all know D'Antoni is a stubborn SOB... but knowing the entire team is tired as hell after last night's game, and he still refuses to play more than 7 guys until the end of the Suns game? No PTs for either Ebanks, Sacre and Duhon until the end?! Geez... I have no word for it...


----------



## Curt

What is D'Antoni thinking, lately? He has almost single-handedly ran the Lakers into the ground since his move to LA... no surprise that the Knicks let him go.


----------



## Estilo

^ Hence why I said why not let Bernie continue running the team? I think all if not most of the new strategies have been thought of by the players with little or no input from Pringles.


----------



## Azyiu

WTH is this crap pulled by CP3 there?


----------



## Black Mamba

I hate Chris Paul.


----------



## Black Mamba

Kobe and Pau are in action tonight!


----------



## Azyiu

Black Mamba said:


> Kobe and Pau are in action tonight!



Yet after leading by 16pts at the half, we keep giving the ball away and missing shots since... hell, the Wiz are up 2pts as I am typing this. WTF?!


----------



## Azyiu

As much as I don't like Mikey D as coach, I think I pretty much agreed with him completely there:

Mike D'Antoni rips Los Angeles Lakers after blowing lead to Washington Wizards - ESPN Los Angeles



> "This is a good team that just for whatever reason can't collectively mentally get stimulated to [play hard] every time," D'Antoni said after the Lakers wasted an 18-point first-half lead. "I told them today, we put our hands in [the huddle], and you guys have probably seen it, we say, 'Championship,' and go out [on the floor]. That's laughable. Championship? You got to be kidding me. Nobody understands the importance of every possession offensively and defensively. Every time they got to come out with some kind of determination to be a good basketball team, and [until] then, we're just, we're fooling ourselves. Right now, that's what we're doing. We're just making a 'sham-mockery' out of it."


----------



## Azyiu

Have we suffered enough bad breaks already?

Metta World Peace strained his knee @ GS last night, or so we thought... it turns out it is a lateral meniscus tear.


----------



## Azyiu

Before y'all talk about the great Heat @ Bulls game, the Lakers got an ugly win @ T-Wolves. The heck-a-Dwight tactic sort of worked, and it surely did mess up our rhythm late in the 4th qtr.


----------



## ScottyB724

FUCK THE HEAT ! Bulls stomped that streak out hard !
What a game. Reaching deeeeeep into the lineup with so many injuries, when I heard Noah was not going to play, any hope I had of them winning was gone. He is the heart and soul on the court.

I can't believe Lebron can be such a bitch about hard fouls. You are a freaking freight train, are opponents just supposed to step out of the way while you slam down a dunk on every fast break? Hell no. Lebron's postgame interview proves he is still an immature diva. Gave no credit whatsoever to the bulls, and cried about calls and how they are never "basketball plays" when he gets hard fouled. Ok.. so how about the flagrant you got shoving a shoulder into Boozer? was that a "basketball play" ?

The bulls did the only thing you can to beat the heat. Play hard physical defense and snatching rebounds like no other. That's what a Thibodeau coached team is all about.

I know its just the regular season and the bulls have no shot in a series of 7 against them, but damn it feels good to end that streak.

Also, as everyone already knows, Bosh is softer than a tissue. This lob, and Kirk Hinrich's stealing of the rebound right out of his hands at the end were prime examples.


----------



## Azyiu

Pau's conditioning is still off and needs some works, and tonight Nash pulled his right hamstring, and back. I think at this point Lakers fans can only wish our players finish the season in one piece.


----------



## Black Mamba

Azyiu said:


> I think at this point Lakers fans can only wish our players finish the season in one piece.


----------



## Azyiu

An important win for us. 

Can you dig it?!?!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VO05FtIw3j4


----------



## Estilo

Won't say I'm a fan of Shaq's style but I love what he did for our team. Kinda miss that intimidating low post presence that we haven't had since Shaq left. 

Also.. WE WANT PHIL!!


----------



## Sebastian




----------



## Estilo

^ I've seen that video. While it's aimed at the Lakers biased refereeing has also happened in other games benefiting other teams. Denver is one I have seen flop several times and the refs bought it. LBJ wasn't called for over 2 weeks. This is the real world, you can't expect things to happen ideally.


----------



## Black Mamba

Congrats to Shaq! The most dominant big man I have ever seen play the game of basketball.


----------



## Azyiu

Tough and lucky win for LA!

The tough part is obvious. The Grizzlies are big and strong, and they closed the lane quite well overall.

The lucky part is, we gave up the ball so damn many times, as well as giving them open shot after open shot; and we still came away with a W. If Austin Daye and Bayless would've just made one more jumper each, we would've lost this one.


----------



## Black Mamba

Kobe never passes!  14,11, and 9 the last 3 games! Vino!


----------



## Azyiu

"Thank You" Golden State Warriors!!


----------



## Estilo

Fuck this shit. Even if we make it to the playoffs, while it will save some embarrassment, it's evident we will still get humiliated by the top seeders. We can't even handle LAC so let's not even think of OKC or Miami.


----------



## Azyiu

Estilo said:


> Fuck this shit. Even if we make it to the playoffs, while it will save some embarrassment, it's evident we will still get humiliated by the top seeders. We can't even handle LAC so let's not even think of OKC or Miami.



Yes, it is frustrating, but unlike the 2000-01 Blazers, where there was no chemistry whatsoever to speak of, at least with these Lakers guys are trying for the most parts; and we are mainly hurt by injuries.


----------



## Estilo

Yeah I definitely see MUCH improved chemistry now than at the start of the season. But to me they're still acting like they don't have to give it their all, like they're thinking it's okay to lose. 

Also I can't help but think what's gonna happen in the postseason if we don't deliver. Free agents walking out and all. Well our bench is improving heaps but I don't think a disaster can be averted if D12 walks out on us.


----------



## Azyiu

Estilo said:


> Yeah I definitely see MUCH improved chemistry now than at the start of the season. But to me they're still acting like they don't have to give it their all, like they're thinking it's okay to lose.
> 
> Also I can't help but think what's gonna happen in the postseason if we don't deliver. Free agents walking out and all. Well our bench is improving heaps but I don't think a disaster can be averted if D12 walks out on us.



The ONLY free agent that matters is D12, the rest of the guys can go! Then again, I can see D12 going to check out the field comes July, but he is very likely going to resign with the Lakers at the end... unless he really thinks leaving $30M on the table and walk away is the best thing for him and his career.


----------



## Azyiu

This is "cute"! Amir Johnson of the Raptors "hijacked" a courtside photog's camera for a few shot on the floor 

Amir Johnson takes some pictures - YouTube


----------



## Estilo

I'm happy we won.. Seriously every game counts now. The highlights of the 4th puts a smile on my face . http://www.nba.com/games/20130410/LALPOR/gameinfo.html?ls=iref:nbahpgt[0021201171]

BUT Kobe scores 47 and we only win by 7 ?? 2 of the bigs contributed 20 somethings too..


----------



## Azyiu

Estilo said:


> I'm happy we won.. Seriously every game counts now. The highlights of the 4th puts a smile on my face . Lakers at Trail Blazers - April 10, 2013 - Game Preview, Play by Play, Scores and Recap on NBA.com[0021201171]
> 
> BUT Kobe scores 47 and we only win by 7 ?? 2 of the bigs contributed 20 somethings too..



A win is a win, and we need every single one of them the rest of the way.

Man, correct me if my count is off, but at age 81, this is the EIGHTH 40 or 40 plus points game by Kobe this season so far! Wow!


----------



## Black Mamba

Kobe > _________


----------



## Estilo

So with this win we're still a full game ahead of Utah but our final 2 will be against San Antonio and Houston at home while the Jazz have the Wolves and the Griz. Think we can hold it til the end?


----------



## Azyiu

Estilo said:


> So with this win we're still a full game ahead of Utah but our final 2 will be against San Antonio and Houston at home while the Jazz have the Wolves and the Griz. Think we can hold it til the end?



If we win our final two games, we are in, simple as that.

The problem now is, Kobe is suffering from a foot injury and we will have to wait and see the seriousness of it. This win against the Warriors could be very costly. I hope I am wrong though.


----------



## Azyiu

Early reports are saying Kobe suffers a probable torn Achilles tendon... this is a very serious injury, and is the same one that ended Isiah Thomas' and ruined Elton Brand's careers. I understand a lot of people hate the Lakers or Kobe, but this is a terrible way to end a star player's career. Something I do not wish to happen.


----------



## Black Mamba

Azyiu said:


> Early reports are saying Kobe suffers a probable torn Achilles tendon... this is a very serious injury, and is the same one that ended Isiah Thomas' and ruined Elton Brand's careers. I understand a lot of people hate the Lakers or Kobe, but this is a terrible way to end a star player's career. Something I do not wish to happen.


 
The season yes, but not career. I know it has ruined other player's careers but this is the Black Mamba we're talking about.


----------



## Estilo

Oh shit oh shit oh shit! I just heard about the Achilles tendon thing


----------



## ScottyB724

sucks about Kobe, but he'll still be back before D Rose lolol


----------



## Azyiu

ScottyB724 said:


> sucks about Kobe, but he'll still be back before D Rose lolol



I don't know, man. Kobe will definitely back, but his injury is WAY more serious than an ACL tear... Knowing his personality, he will try HARD to rehabs and come back as soon as he humanly can. Still, I don't see him coming back anytime sooner than the next All-star game. And I won't be surprised if he is out the entire next season.


----------



## Black Mamba

Kobe will be out 6-9 months.


----------



## Estilo

I like how they played tonight. One more win and we're through!


----------



## Azyiu

The playoffs schedule hasn't been released yet, but the #6 - #8 seeds out west are definitely NOT set. Here are the many scenarios:



> With just two nights left of basketball before the playoff seedings are set, we laid out several scenarios that are yet to be determined for those eager to tune into the action. The two games on Tuesday (TOR at ATL and POR at LAC) can not affect L.A.'s seeding.
> 
> Here's a look at what's still in play during the final day of the regular season on Wednesday:
> 
> (1.) If Utah loses at Memphis, the Lakers would be locked into at least the No. 8 seed, even with a loss to Houston.
> 
> (2.) If the Lakers defeat Houston, they would pass the Rockets and move into the No. 7 seed.
> 
> (3.) If both the Lakers and Jazz win, the Lakers would be the No. 7 seed, the Rockets No. 8 and Utah out.
> 
> (4.) If Golden State wins at Portland, they are the No. 6 seed, which the Lakers cannot reach even if the Warriors lose (GSW are two up in the loss column with one to play).
> 
> (5.) If Golden State loses at Portland and Houston beats the Lakers, Houston is the No. 6 seed (they have the tiebreaker over GSW).
> 
> At the top of the standings, Oklahoma City clinched the No. 1 seed, and San Antonio the No. 2 on Monday night. The Lakers, Rockets are Jazz could face the Thunder, while the Lakers, Warriors or Rockets could face the Spurs. If Utah gets in, it will definitely be to face OKC.
> 
> Meanwhile, Denver has secured at least the No. 3 or No. 4 seed, and can lock up the No. 3 spot by beating Phoenix at home on Wednesday. The Clippers could get the No. 3 seed with a Denver loss and two wins (vs. Portland, at Sacramento), and would get at worst the No. 4 seed with a Denver win or at least one loss. Memphis is locked into the No. 5 seed, but can get home court over the Clippers with a win over Utah and at least one Clippers loss. Memphis can not catch Denver, however, since the Nuggets own the tiebreaker between the two and are a game up with one to play.


----------



## Azyiu

And I bet in a somewhat desperate move, the Spurs signed T-Mac; and he can be put on the playoffs roster. Glad to see him back but I don't expect him to do much.

Ahhh... the good times... T-Mac the Spurs killer!


----------



## Black Mamba

^ Hopefully the Lakers get the 7th seed and play the Spurs in the 1st round, because T-Mac has never been out of the 1st round! Don't get me wrong though, I love McGrady; when he was in his prime he was so fun to watch.


----------



## Azyiu

Black Mamba said:


> ^ Hopefully the Lakers get the 7th seed and play the Spurs in the 1st round, because T-Mac has never been out of the 1st round! Don't get me wrong though, I love McGrady; when he was in his prime he was so fun to watch.



We are #7! We are #7!


----------



## Black Mamba

^


----------



## Azyiu

So the Hornets are now officially the Pelicans... in the wild Pelicans are actually pretty vicious, but its name doesn't sound scary, lol.

Say, when the Hawks and Pelicans play each other, who would lay an egg first?


----------



## Azyiu

No Kobe, no problem! We've got Mini Mamba in Andrew Goudelock!  ...only if he get PTs...


----------



## Black Mamba

^ Don't forget Vino Bianco!


----------



## texshred777

I'm curious to see how T-Mac gets used by the Spurs. From what I've read his health is still spotty(nothing new unfortunately) but better. I know Popavich said he didn't know how he'd integrate T-Mac, that he was basically insurance and another body. 

I find it sad and hope he can have at least a few good moments in the playoffs..even when it comes down to the likely OKC vs Miami matchup.


----------



## ScottyB724

Deron Williams aint got shit. Brooke Lopez is SO SOFT. Fuck em.


----------



## Azyiu

So Mike Brown has got a second chance with the Cavs, good for him.

As much as I didn't like how he performed in LA, which he wasn't the "right" guy for coaching such a vet team in the first place; I think he will do well in Cleveland this time around. After all, I think he is a good teacher with great patient for developing guys; which is badly needed for a rebuilding team like the Cavs.


----------



## Azyiu

Jordan Hill is cleared to play after he recovered from his hip surgery, but I doubt D'Antoni would play him much, if at all.


----------



## hand amputation

So proud to be from OKC.







It's a great feeling to be able to support such a great team. Great players, great coach, great organization.

It's just... great.


----------



## Azyiu

hand amputation said:


> So proud to be from OKC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a great feeling to be able to support such a great team. Great players, great coach, great organization.
> 
> It's just... great.



Even greater, Durant stars in his first Hollywood blockbuster!


----------



## hand amputation

Via @DailyThunder

_Russell Westbrook will undergo surgery for a meniscus tear in his right knee. No timetable announced._

  

[EDIT]

Link

Makes me sick to my stomach.


----------



## Azyiu

The Celtics are DONE!


----------



## Azyiu

hand amputation said:


> Via @DailyThunder
> 
> _Russell Westbrook will undergo surgery for a meniscus tear in his right knee. No timetable announced._
> 
> 
> 
> [EDIT]
> 
> Link
> 
> Makes me sick to my stomach.



Yeah, this has to be a major bad news to the Thunder! Without Westbrooks I am not sure if they can even make it pass the WCF.


----------



## Azyiu

Well, no Kobe, no Nash, not even Blake and Meeks... in a 0-3 series hole, yes, the Lakers are officially done too.


----------



## ScottyB724

Damn... triple overtime! That was nuts. Joakim has the heart of 10,000 warriors, while D Rose has no heart.


----------



## Azyiu

ScottyB724 said:


> Damn... triple overtime! That was nuts. Joakim has the heart of 10,000 warriors, while D Rose has no heart.



Yeah, man, that's what everyone is feeling... now can you not ask to be re-activated after seeing this kind of effort?


----------



## Estilo

First it was the cohesiveness and strategy issues and finally after barely making the playoffs we're riddled with injuries that seem to claim our players one by one. Tough season to be a Laker fan. If you are one and believe in a god it's time to hate him now. 

Meanwhile the douches in Miami seems to have everything going for them. Go hate your god even more.


----------



## Azyiu

Estilo said:


> First it was the cohesiveness and strategy issues and finally after barely making the playoffs we're riddled with injuries that seem to claim our players one by one. Tough season to be a Laker fan. If you are one and believe in a god it's time to hate him now.
> 
> Meanwhile the douches in Miami seems to have everything going for them. Go hate your god even more.



Lakers fan or not I must say I have never seen anything nearly as bad as what hit the Lakers this year. Our season might as well just end tonight, and let's see what we want to do this summer.


----------



## Black Mamba

Just gotta look forward to next season. Hopefully, we can stay healthy. *knock on wood*


----------



## Azyiu

Black Mamba said:


> Just gotta look forward to next season. Hopefully, we can stay healthy. *knock on wood*



All eyes will be on Kobe... The Return!


----------



## Estilo

I hope Dwight comes back. It's not looking good so far..


----------



## Azyiu

Estilo said:


> I hope Dwight comes back. It's not looking good so far..



Honestly, I don't know, man. Nothing against Howard, but if he is going to be the future face of this team; I have sincere doubt about his dedication and leadership.

On the other hand, is his return really good for the Lakers? Assuming D'Antoni is back, and you know they ain't warm for each other's styles. Also, the way I see the rest of the NBA now is that, more teams are getting smaller, more athletic, with more shooters along side their stars... should this be the formula the Lakers try? Why don't we keep Pau and play him at the center spot, while getting us some younger, more athletic guys for cheap and see what happen? We ain't in the position to win anything in the next year or two anyway.


----------



## Lagtastic

I was hoping to see OKC and Heat again this year battling it out. With that Westbrook injury, it's going to be Spurs and Heat. The Spurs are looking really good, but the Lakers had too many injuries to see how good the Spurs really area right now.


----------



## Estilo

^ Agree with your first point. Shaq agrees with you too -> Inside the NBA: Dwight Howard's Future | NBA.com . He's unpopular for his opinions but I think he made some great points on there. 

Your second paragraph is open to much debate. A more rational move would be to fire D'Antoni actually if it's really between him and Dwight. But given the intellectual quality of Jim Buss I'd say it's not even close to being an option. I agree we need more shooters and I'd say smaller, faster guards for defensive purposes. But I'd say going all out with a quick young run-and-gun style is the adaptation issues that we'd face as a team. We'd be several steps behind teams who are already used to that style. 

And let's not be too pessimistic about the coming season mate . After all a great part of why our season rotted that badly was due to health, bonding and incidental to that, heart issues.


----------



## Azyiu

Estilo said:


> ^ Agree with your first point. Shaq agrees with you too -> Inside the NBA: Dwight Howard's Future | NBA.com . He's unpopular for his opinions but I think he made some great points on there.
> 
> Your second paragraph is open to much debate. A more rational move would be to fire D'Antoni actually if it's really between him and Dwight. But given the intellectual quality of Jim Buss I'd say it's not even close to being an option. I agree we need more shooters and I'd say smaller, faster guards for defensive purposes. But I'd say going all out with a quick young run-and-gun style is the adaptation issues that we'd face as a team. We'd be several steps behind teams who are already used to that style.
> 
> And let's not be too pessimistic about the coming season mate . After all a great part of why our season rotted that badly was due to health, bonding and incidental to that, heart issues.



Heard some rumors (I wish they are somewhat true) saying the Buss family is fighting over control of the team internally. They are saying Jeanie Buss is trying to get total control of the team, while her brother Jim taking a back seat. Geez, like you said, Jim Buss has been acting like he needs to prove something, or wanted to put his marks on the team so badly that, seemingly all moves he has made thus far fail big time!


----------



## Azyiu

Phil Jackson might get what he wishes for, and the Raptors seem to be ready to offering him the team President position. Wow! 

Toronto Raptors ramp up push to have Phil Jackson as president, sources say - ESPN


----------



## Azyiu

Congrats to the Grizzlies for beating the Clippers!

And that could've been Grant Hill's final game as a pro... I will miss you, G-Hill. 

By the way, just a reminder to everyone. CP3's contract is also up this summer, don't you think he is definitely returning to the Clippers. I think between now and July anything can still happen.


----------



## ScottyB724

Game 7!! Bulls led wire to wire. Joakim Noah never ceases to amaze with his efforts. And really, the Nets are just a sham. No hinrich or deng.. come on. 
Bulls get maximum effort from all bench players at any given time, next man up!

Good luck in Miami... they're going to need it.


----------



## Azyiu

ScottyB724 said:


> Game 7!! Bulls led wire to wire. Joakim Noah never ceases to amaze with his efforts. And really, the Nets are just a sham. No hinrich or deng.. come on.
> Bulls get maximum effort from all bench players at any given time, next man up!
> 
> Good luck in Miami... they're going to need it.



I believe I said it last summer that, signing BOTH D-Will and Joe Johnson and expects the duo to bring you a championship (which is what the Nets' owner expects) = Fail.


----------



## ScottyB724

^ Yeah that owner doesn't know what he's doing. It's just unbelievable how no one on that team wanted to take any shots when it mattered, they just passed it around and around.

Looks like no Deng or Hinrich for game 1 tonight, gunna be a rough game.


----------



## Azyiu

In a week or so I will find out if I am the only smart one, or am I smoking crack all along by picking the Bulls over the Heat! The Heat's biggest weakness has been their rebounding, especially offensive rebound (both get and allowed). IMO, so long as the Bulls keep out rebounding the Heat and play a slow tempo game, it is not impossible to beat the Heat.

You might say the Heat has LBJ, D-Wade and Allen all on the floor to spread the Bulls' defense. I say the ball almost always go through LBJ, so just bother him enough to kill time off the clock, the other guys won't get as good a shot as compared to an early clock. Plus, the Heat really have no one to chase around Nate Robinson.


----------



## Azyiu

Huge win for the Grizzlies! And what happened to the Thunder? Aside from Durant's 36pts, the old OLD D-Fish is their second leading scorer (19pts) in game 2? Really? Kevin Martin went AWOL! Anyway, it is now everyone's series, and let's see if the Thunder can take one on the road.

As for the Pacers @ Knicks game 2... wow! The Knicks went on a 30-2 run between late 3rd and early 4th qtr! A 30 to 2 run?! That is like NBA 2K13-kind of number, I wouldn't think it was possible in the NBA; especially NOT in the playoffs. WTF?


----------



## Azyiu

In an interesting move, the Hawks are targeting Stan Van Gundy as their next coach, and they hope SVG could help interest D-Howard to come sign with the Hawks.



> Atlanta Hawks, general manager Danny Ferry has made Stan Van Gundy his top target to take over the team, Yahoo! Sports reported on Friday.
> 
> The website, citing league sources, says Ferry has contacted Van Gundy about the position, although the two have yet to meet in person to discuss the job. Yahoo! Sports also reported that Van Gundy hasn't made a decision on whether he wants to return to coaching but thinks highly of Ferry.
> 
> According to a Yahoo! Sports report, the Hawks are targeting former Magic coach Stan Van Gundy, a move they think can help lure his former All-Star center, Dwight Howard, to Atlanta.



Atlanta Hawks target Stan Van Gundy as coach -- report - ESPN


----------



## JP Universe

Thunder are struggling.... Looks like Durant won't be able to do it all by himself. Need a game 4 win on the road otherwise it's over in my eyes


----------



## Estilo

I've always hated Lebron but I used to think all that hate was a little too much but with his recent acts I'm growing to think he deserves every little bit of it. 

Fantastic well-rounded player though.


----------



## Azyiu

JP Universe said:


> Thunder are struggling.... Looks like Durant won't be able to do it all by himself. Need a game 4 win on the road otherwise it's over in my eyes



Well Ibaka's jumper has been come and go, and K-Martin ain't exactly reliable thus far....I think most people have wondered why their offense is still iso-oriented but Westbrook and KD are 2 of the most potent iso players in the league....it's a dilemma for SB, I think....

The sad part is having to trade away Harden... they had the foundation for a dynasty... now, who can they turn to? The 80-year-old D-Fish?



Estilo said:


> I've always hated Lebron but I used to think all that hate was a little too much but with his recent acts I'm growing to think he deserves every little bit of it.
> 
> Fantastic well-rounded player though.



Along with Kobe, LBJ was once one of my fav players... until he made "The Decision" in such fashion on national tv and all... now, I think my feelings toward him are neutral. I do appreciated watching him play, and he _IS_ no doubt the best athletic in the game right now!


----------



## Estilo

A sad day for humanity as Miami progresses in 5 games. FIVE! 

On the flipside, I'm kinda stoked Memphis made it .


----------



## Azyiu

I am glad the Grizzlies took care of business in 5. I've always liked them, and I am happy for Z-Bo too. He was once considered a locker room cancer while with the Blazers, and slowly he has become a leader, as well as a solid player! Well done, dude!

The same for Marc Gasol and Mike Conley. I would really love to see them making it to the Finals. They so remind me of the 2004 Pistons, in which there is no clear "superstar" on the team; yet they all play well together as a unit.


----------



## texshred777

I was neutral on the Memphis/OKC series. I love Durant(have since his days at UT), but without Westbrook I didn't see it happening. They went 7 games vs Memphis with both Westbrook and Harden. 


Nate Robinson. I love this guy. Not for his athleticism, though. He may not be the best player, but his fight and passion are admirable. He just doesn't quit or back down.


----------



## Azyiu

texshred777 said:


> I was neutral on the Memphis/OKC series. I love Durant(have since his days at UT), but without Westbrook I didn't see it happening. They went 7 games vs Memphis with both Westbrook and Harden.
> 
> 
> Nate Robinson. I love this guy. Not for his athleticism, though. He may not be the best player, but his fight and passion are admirable. He just doesn't quit or back down.



IMO, the Thunder can never be a truly scary team until they have a big man who can score some down low. Their current bigs can all play good D, but they are either jump shooters, or can't score on the block to save their lives. They still owe Perkins for $18M in the next 2 seasons, I'd say he is a good trade chip for someone. Just throwing this out there, but if the Thunder can somehow convince both the Jazz and Al Jefferson to do some sort of a sign-and-trade; the Thunder can easily be the scariest team out west!

N-Rob has great heart and competitive spirit, but he can still only be a very good backup guy. I love his tempo changing athleticism, and as a backup PG he can easily create a ton of match up nightmares for other teams. He is a FA this summer, let's wait and see where he might be heading.


----------



## ScottyB724

I'm glad it's over, too tough to watch.

Robinson can be so great at times, but he's definitely earned his nickname love/hate nate. I would be really surprised to see him on the Bulls roster next year due to their cap issues, and with his playoff performance and instant offense he will surely get paid well by another team. I won't forget about his time here though, it was fun.


----------



## Azyiu

ScottyB724 said:


> I'm glad it's over, too tough to watch.
> 
> Robinson can be so great at times, but he's definitely earned his nickname love/hate nate. I would be really surprised to see him on the Bulls roster next year due to their cap issues, and with his playoff performance and instant offense he will surely get paid well by another team. I won't forget about his time here though, it was fun.



Totally. He has definitely earned himself a potentially handsome contract, but just who will he play for next year? Just a guess, but if Perkins get amnestied by OKC, the Thunder might be a good destination for him. Of course, it still depends on what will OKC do with Perkins, as he is also a good trade chip. 

Other sensible (teams with cap space) yet not so perfect locations for Nate would be the Hawks, Raptors etc.


----------



## Estilo

I've always liked Nate for giving some hope to short people like me  but before his with the Bulls I'd always thought of him as a flashy guy who has dunks as the only thing he'd be focusing on. Which is sadly a skill unrequired in a smal PG. But his performance in his rise to relative prominence in the absence of Rose was just... wow.


----------



## Azyiu

The Knicks fought hard and even got a brief lead in the 4th qtr, but what the f*** was NY doing in the final 19 seconds or so of the game?! Wasting time off the clock, fouled when you should've done so 8 seconds sooner, and didn't fight for rebounds?!


----------



## Azyiu

Mike D'Antoni is such a "player's coach". 



> According to sources with knowledge of the situation, part of the discussion between Howard and Kupchak centered around Howard's frustration with D'Antoni -- particularly how the center felt marginalized as the coach looked to Bryant and Steve Nash for leadership and suggestions and discounted Howard's voice.



Sources -- Dwight Howard voiced displeasure with Mike D'Antoni to GM - ESPN Los Angeles


----------



## Azyiu

Lucky win for the Pacers.

Then again, this is a weird series thus far. The team that seemingly HAD the game in the end lost both times.


----------



## texshred777

Damn, the Heat came out swinging tonight. At halftime they have 1 TO, 13/14 FT, 63% Field goals, and 70 points. 

Much credit to the Pacers for not being blown out. Yet. We'll see what the second half brings.


----------



## Azyiu

Maybe I am jumping the gun here, but I believe this is the beginning of the end to the Pacers' great season. I just cannot imagine them to beat the Heat 3 more times, over only 4 more possible tries and without home court!

By the way, I can just see a dumb smile on Juwan Howard's face and see him goes:"Hmm... Juwan like!"


----------



## Azyiu

Very sad to see him go, but Grant Hill has officially announced his retirement after 19 seasons.

His first 6 seasons with the Pistons were totally remarkable! He averaged 21.6ppg, 7.9 rpg and 6.3 apg in those first 6 seasons. Oscar Robinson is the ONLY player averaged more in those 3 categories in the first 6 seasons of his career.


----------



## JP Universe

Heat vs Spurs..... Who's gonna win it???


----------



## Azyiu

I pick the Spurs to win in 5 or 6.


----------



## Curt

Azyiu said:


> I pick the Spurs to win in 5 or 6.


 This, hopefully.


----------



## Azyiu

George Karl, the reigning Coach of the Year, has been fired by the Denver Nuggets. Karl had one year left on his deal. 

Karl always wears out his welcome by upsetting his players, and never leave a team in good shape. The strange thing this time is, I thought he was having a pretty decent to good relationship with his players; and despite a first round loss, his team actually played pretty damn well. And then he was let go? Look, it wasn't his fault Danilo Gallinari blew out his knee. I can't figure that one out.


----------



## shawnt3

Azyiu said:


> George Karl, the reigning Coach of the Year, has been fired by the Denver Nuggets. Karl had one year left on his deal.
> 
> Karl always wears out his welcome by upsetting his players, and never leave a team in good shape. The strange thing this time is, I thought he was having a pretty decent to good relationship with his players; and despite a first round loss, his team actually played pretty damn well. And then he was let go? Look, it wasn't his fault Danilo Gallinari blew out his knee. I can't figure that one out.


 
I agree, I can't understand this move for the life of me. Karl has been a great coach wherever he has been at, making the playoffs I think every year but 1 or 2 of the several years he has coached. He has done a great job this year of bringing his team together despite the lack of "Star power" they once had with Carmelo Anthony. He has utilized the talents of Iggy, Gallinari and Lawson in a team-first fashion. Interesting to see who replaces him, and how they do next year.

Oh, and HOPING for Spurs in 6. Can't stand the Heat.


----------



## Estilo

I'll have to say I have a passionate hate for Denver that many here don't share (they flop) but I do have to admit they play good basketball and Karl was fired under bewildering circumstances. 

And well either way it's bad for me this Finals. If Spurs win Duncan gets as many rings as Kobe. If Heat wins well.. Heat wins and that is a tragic outcome (they're ....s!). But somewhere in my heart is a longing for SA to take it.


----------



## Azyiu

Game 3 of the Finals is going to start in a little less than 12 hours!

I know it is early, but if the Spurs win game 3; I would say the Spurs are very likely going to win it all. While I am not sure if the Spurs can beat the Heat 3 times in a row (though I picked them to win it in 5), if anyone can beat the Heat, it will be the Spurs!

As for the Heat, let's see if Ray Allen, Mike Miller and Mario Chalmer all going to have as good as game in Game 3 like they did in Game 2. I think among those 3, Chalmer is the key. If he got himself going early, the Spurs will be forced to rotate a guy on him, thus making either D-Wade or LBJ open up more. Still, another key is rebounding. The Spurs can't allow the Heat another 9 offensive rebounding game (twice in the series already), or else everything else defensively they do against the Heat will be undone.


----------



## Azyiu

What a massacre by the Spurs! I love it!


----------



## dcoughlin1

That was the perfect way for them to bounce back from game 2.


----------



## Azyiu

Let's be realistic here, the series is still young; and we know LBJ and the Heat will throw everything at the Spurs at least in the first half of game 4. Let's see if role guys like Green, Neal, Leonard etc can hang in there enough. I am not a Spurs fan, but I'd rather see Timmy and Pop winning another ring than LBJ, D-Wade and Bosh; or the so-called "Super team". Go Spurs.


----------



## JP Universe

2-2 could be anyones series.... I think the Spurs need to win the next 2 games


----------



## Azyiu

Don't mean to be Capt. Obvious here, but game 5 is a MUST win for the Spurs, while the Heat can somewhat "afford" to be down 2-3 heading back to Miami for game 6. IMO, Timmy needs to be more aggressive in the first half, and establish himself scoring-wise. And geez, can the Spurs be a bit more careful with the ball for game 5?

Meanwhile, for the Heat, not much adjustment to make, I think... just keep doing what they do best, which is flopping left and right.


----------



## dcoughlin1

The Miama Heat


----------



## texshred777

True enough I suppose. Ginobli is just as guilty as anyone for that shit, though. His flop a few minutes ago was pretty bad.


----------



## JP Universe

Go Spurs! Up 3-2....


----------



## Azyiu

The Spurs are up 3-2, yay! Yet game 6 and 7 (if necessary) are both in Miami... sure, I know the Spurs have something like 65% winning rate in close-out games on the road, but I still don't know if the supporting cast would perform as well this time around. Go Spurs!

As for the Heat, yeah, I understand the "we got the next two at home" thinking, but don't you want to go up 3-2 and heading home to close thing out?! Geez, the more I think about it, the more I don't think the Heat deserve this championship, SHOULD they win it.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

I'm going for the Spurs all the way (always have since they've had T.D.),
but really even though stats disagree with me I'm calling it an even money series at this point,
but I hope the Heat just choke on balls at Miami.


----------



## flexkill

Cmon Spurs....Beat the heat!!!!!!!


----------



## JP Universe

Duncan having a superb game..... Lebron is starting to fire. Anyones game at this point


----------



## Black Mamba

The refs completely screwed the Spurs over towards the end of overtime.


----------



## Azyiu

The Heat somehow survived Game 6... I mean, geez, the Spurs HAD the game with 27 seconds left and up by 5pts... anyway... I hope I am wrong, but I just cannot see the Spurs' big three can play as well, especially Manu, in Game 7 on the road. Sure, the Heat must still come out and play, but at this point I'd pick the Heat winning it on Thursday.


----------



## Metalus

The officiating in general has been nothing short of atrocious this entire series


----------



## flexkill

Black Mamba said:


> The refs completely screwed the Spurs over towards the end of overtime.



I agree.....Spurs make their free throws though and they win.....Dammit!!! I wish this last game was in SA!!!


And WTF was with Manu Ginóbili???? Fvking guy was a turnover machine....horrible game man.


----------



## Azyiu

Game 7 is going to start in just under 12 hours!! History, legacies, careers, so much are on the line tonight. Will it be another epic battle like in game 6? Will LBJ come all out and dominate this one? Or, are the Spurs simply have gave it their all in the last game, and have got nothing left? Man, I am not even a Spurs fan but I feel kind of nervous already.


----------



## ScottyB724

Yeah as much as I hate the heat I'm fairly sure they will win G7. G6 was spectacular but I think the Spurs gave everything they had and I just don't think they have enough in the tank to overtake the heat tonight. I'm hoping to be proved wrong though.


----------



## flexkill

If LBJ has a spine,By the way his lack of "killer instinct" is what keeps him from being the greatest IMHO, he will come out and drive to the basket with force! He does this and I don't think Spurs can win...but if he comes out soft and complaining after every non call....Spurs will take this.

Parker and Manu have to show up tonight as well.


----------



## AwDeOh

Anyone know if Joey Crawford is ref'ing today?


----------



## Azyiu

Very close first half, and I think the Spurs pretty much "accomplished" what they intended to do, which is to stay close and save energy for the 4th qtr.


----------



## pushpull7

But does anyone really believe that the Spurs have a chance? I'd love to see it, but I'm pretty sure they needed to win game 6 for that to happen.


----------



## flexkill

Fvcking 3's killing the spurs man shit....get up on them!


----------



## Jlang

And... the heat take it =/


----------



## Azyiu

Congrats to the Heat, I guess... the Spurs played them very tough until literally the final ONE minute.


----------



## Black Mamba

The Heat won...


----------



## Azyiu

This might be a taboo topic, but I wonder how do Celtics fans feel about this Heat's championship with Allen on the roster?


----------



## pushpull7

Another crushing NBA season. 82 games, 3 months of playoffs, predictable results.

See ya next year, though the heat will probably win that too.


----------



## Azyiu

chrisharbin said:


> Another crushing NBA season. 82 games, 3 months of playoffs, predictable results.
> 
> See ya next year, though the heat will probably win that too.



I hear you, but nothing is really guaranteed.

I mean, only if the ball bounced a different way a couple more times late in game 6 (and I won't even touch Leonard's one missed FT, the dude played GREAT otherwise), there wouldn't even have been a game 7 tonight. 

Seriously, IMHO, as good as the Heat seem to be now, one major injury to one of their main guys and they can't be beaten. They have been very lucky in the injury-free department this year.


----------



## flexkill

They do not need any other stars on that team but LBJ, I am not an LBJ fan by the way...If he would just drive hard to the basket consistently he would get fouled or score 85-90% of the time....then when the D sucks in the paint to stop him all he has to do is kick it out to a shooter. They don't need super stars, they just need snipers on the outside to sink the shots when he kicks it out.


----------



## Sebastian

I'm really happy the Heat won! and even more because the finals were very interesting 
and Ray Allen's 3 in game 6 = respect!


----------



## Azyiu

Geez... I guess in the end the Clippers is still the Clippers. After stopping the Doc Rivers to LA talks, they are aggressively talking to Byron Scott? I mean, even for a Lakers fan I find Scott is as ordinary as any coach can be out there. If the indeed hire Scott at the end... well, good luck.


----------



## flexkill

Azyiu said:


> Geez... I guess in the end the Clippers is still the Clippers. After stopping the Doc Rivers to LA talks, they are aggressively talking to Byron Scott? I mean, even for a Lakers fan I find Scott is as ordinary as any coach can be out there. If the indeed hire Scott at the end... well, good luck.



I am from NOLA and I am a huge Hornets/Pelicans fan. Byron Scott is an above average coach...not great but better than average. Probably looking to get CP3 and B Scott back together.....those two are as thick as thieves. One of the reasons CP3 wanted no part of NOLA after Scott was let go.


----------



## Azyiu

Brian Shaw has been hired as the new Denver Nuggets' head coach! Good for him and he has definitely earned it. Good luck.


----------



## Azyiu

According to sources, Howard is unlikely to resign with the Lakers. Really? Am I surprised by this rumor? Hell no! Like I said before, I know we would SUCK big time without Howard, and when Kobe is still in the midst of his rehabs with an generally aging team and all. Still, do I want such a temperamental guy to be the face of my team? Sorry, I'd rather stay sucky for a few years and then sign or trade for another star down the road. 



> There is very little chance of Dwight Howard re-signing with the Los Angeles Lakers this summer, according to sources close to the situation.
> 
> Howard is willing to forgo the extra $30 million the Lakers can pay him to play for a coach and in a system he feels will better use his skill set, one source said.


----------



## flexkill

wow!!! We got Nerlens in Nawlins!!!! Wow man Davis and Nerlens....hows that going to work???


----------



## flexkill

HOLY SHIT....the word is we traded Nerlens to Philly for Jrue Holiday and their next year 1st round pick!!!!! OH GAWD let this be true!!!

EDIT: OK we get Jrue 2nd round this year, we give Philly rights to Nerlens and next years 1'st round pick. I still love it....Jrue was an all star last season...he's damn good.


----------



## gunshow86de

Man, I haven't watched basketball in a while. Who the .... are the Pelicans?


----------



## Azyiu

flexkill said:


> HOLY SHIT....the word is we traded Nerlens to Philly for Jrue Holiday and their next year 1st round pick!!!!! OH GAWD let this be true!!!
> 
> EDIT: OK we get Jrue 2nd round this year, we give Philly rights to Nerlens and next years 1'st round pick. I still love it....Jrue was an all star last season...he's damn good.



Great deal for the Pelicans! I always liked Jrue Holiday's game and talent! Him and Davis together will make the Pelicans a fun team to watch!


----------



## flexkill

gunshow86de said:


> Man, I haven't watched basketball in a while. Who the .... are the Pelicans?


 New Orleans Hornets man, I don't like the name Pelicans to tell you the truth haha.... but it is our state bird.


----------



## flexkill

Azyiu said:


> Great deal for the Pelicans! I always liked Jrue Holiday's game and talent! Him and Davis together will make the Pelicans a fun team to watch!



The thing is even if we do end up tanking it next season....we get to keep our pick if it is a top 5 pick. So we could still snag Wiggins or Parker in that case.


----------



## Azyiu

The Nets now actually look kind of decent on paper after the trade.

Aside from D-Will, JJ and B Lopez (they get to keep Lopez! Wow!), they now also have KG, Pierce and Terry off the bench. This may not be a championship type roster, but they are certainly good enough to compete in the east next season.


----------



## Azyiu

I didn't see it live when it happened, but this is priceless! Doc Rivers calls Bill Simmons an idiot on live TV. 

Doc Rivers: "I Would Like To Call Bill Simmons An Idiot" - YouTube


----------



## Azyiu

We are still a few minutes away from the official start of the free agent period as I am typing this, but CP3 has already said he will return to the Clippers. No surprise there.

Chris Paul to accept 5-year, $107M extension with Los Angeles Clippers -- sources - ESPN Los Angeles


----------



## flexkill

The Hornets/Pelicans met with Andre Iguodala this afternoon!!! Oh good God please please please make this happen!!!!


----------



## flexkill

Supposedly the Pelicans have made a 4yr/44 million dollar offer to Tyreke Evans. 

Tyreke Evans Offer


Also look like we are shopping Gordon and his 65 year old knees!



> Pelicans on the move
> 
> Expect the new-look Pelicans to continue to be aggressive in both the free agent and trade markets. New Orleans pulled off a surprise deal in trading Nerlens Noel to the Sixers on draft night, getting back All-Star point guard Jrue Holiday in the deal.
> 
> They are actively shopping oft-injured guard Eric Gordon, who signed with the Suns last summer but as a restricted free agent, he had the contract matched and was brought back to New Orleans. He continued to battle injuries last year, and played just 42 games, averaging 17 points on just 40.2 percent shooting.
> 
> According to a source, the Pelicans have a &#8220;strong interest&#8221; in signing free-agent Thunder guard Kevin Martin.



http://www.sportingnews.com/nba/story/2013-06-30/free-agency-dwight-howard-lakers-rockets-timberwolves-pelicans-warriors

Looks like GM Dell Demps is going for an all new look and strategy.


----------



## Azyiu

Gordon is a head case for the Pelicans. I mean, his heart has never been there, and he was pissed when he got traded to NO from LA. That said, if or when he is happy, he is a pretty damn good scorer. Sure, last year he missed 40 games, but I am sure he wasn't that badly injured either. Just saying, if he can just dedicate himself to the next team he signs with, he will be at least a second tier star in the entire league.


----------



## flexkill

Azyiu said:


> Gordon is a head case for the Pelicans. I mean, his heart has never been there, and he was pissed when he got traded to NO from LA. That said, if or when he is happy, he is a pretty damn good scorer. Sure, last year he missed 40 games, but I am sure he wasn't that badly injured either. Just saying, if he can just dedicate himself to the next team he signs with, he will be at least a second tier star in the entire league.


No doubt, I think Gordon has the ability to be a top 5 scorer in the NBA.....but at this point I would love to get a good deal done and part ways with him.


----------



## Kaickul

Doc Rivers should bring his son to Boston.


----------



## flexkill

Liquid Rage said:


> Doc Rivers should bring his son to Boston.



Doc Rivers is no longer in Boston and Austin Rivers has already said he does not want to play for his father.


----------



## Azyiu

Reports are saying Earl Clark met with the Cavs for the second time last night... believe it or not, it would be a huge loss to the Lakers if we lose Clark! He was our glue guy off the bench, and we wouldn't have made the playoffs without his contribution.


----------



## flexkill

Dude the Lakers are in a hot mess  When Koby hangs them up they are screwed. I think they are better served trading him off or something....they need to start looking to the future sooner rather than later.


----------



## Azyiu

flexkill said:


> Dude the Lakers are in a hot mess  When Koby hangs them up they are screwed. I think they are better served trading him off or something....they need to start looking to the future sooner rather than later.



The future is actually the summer of 2014, assuming we let D12 walk. Everyone but Nash's contract is off the book that summer.

On a deeper issue here, it looks like everyone wants to leave LA. I mean, really? And this time I think the problems ain't Kobe, rather they are Jim Buss and Mike D'Antoni.


----------



## Azyiu

Earl Clark has verbally agreed to a 2-year deal with the Cavs.


----------



## Black Mamba

Dwight proves he is not Laker material, he's going to Houston.


----------



## flexkill

Black Mamba said:


> Dwight proves he is not Laker material, he's going to Houston.


Dude, Who yall got left? Gasol, Kobe, Metta,and Nash????


----------



## Black Mamba

flexkill said:


> Dude, Who yall got left? Gasol, Kobe, Metta,and Nash????


 
Pretty much, yeah.


----------



## Azyiu

I am saying this NOT out of frustration, rather based on what we've seen in him, or how he handles major events. Hey, Dwight, just go to Houston, really. I don't think you and LA are a good match, nor I cannot picture you be the face of our future, period.


----------



## Azyiu

After his last second flip-flop, looks like Howard had made up his mind... again... and he is heading to the Rockets. 

Well, good luck, all the best and I sincerely hope this mess is done and over with for the last time!


----------



## Black Mamba

Kobe and Pau both unfollowed Dwight on twitter, and Kobe posted this photo on instagram.


----------



## flexkill

Bynum was a way better fin in LA to be honest. He won't be a start in Philly or anywhere else he goes. He should have stayed there.


----------



## Azyiu

I can understand the risky logic in Mavs wanting to sign Andrew Bynum... yet, like I said it is so risky that, why don't they or other interested teams think about much less risky options like Jason Collins? For real, Collins is NOT an all-star, but he is far cheaper, far safer and relatively reliable.


----------



## flexkill

Azyiu said:


> I can understand the risky logic in Mavs wanting to sign Andrew Bynum... yet, like I said it is so risky that, why don't they or other interested teams think about much less risky options like Jason Collins? For real, Collins is NOT an all-star, but he is far cheaper, far safer and relatively reliable.



Yeah I don't know if a team will take a chance on him....all the drama and such....not that I agree with that....just saying.


----------



## kung_fu

Less drama than with Bynum?


----------



## Azyiu

flexkill said:


> Yeah I don't know if a team will take a chance on him....all the drama and such....not that I agree with that....just saying.





kung_fu said:


> Less drama than with Bynum?



Don't get me wrong. I am not suggesting the Mavs should just rush out and sign Collin, rather I am just saying there are much safer, cheaper options than Bynum who, has two troubled knees, and some anger management issues that may not sit well with Mavs fans.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_xZC0xtO-g


----------



## Black Mamba

Lakers signed Chris Kaman; who when healthy, can put up some solid numbers.


----------



## Black Mamba

The Lakers used their amnesty clause on Metta.


----------



## Azyiu

Black Mamba said:


> The Lakers used their amnesty clause on Metta.



No surprise there, really. They were going to use it on someone anyway, and MWP seemed like the most logical candidate. Oh well.


----------



## Kaickul

Lakers fans just need to wait until next year. But for this year, no way they're going to make it to the playoffs.


----------



## Azyiu

Liquid Rage said:


> Lakers fans just need to wait until next year. But for this year, no way they're going to make it to the playoffs.



I don't disagree. In fact, with a seemingly pretty deep 2014 draft class, tanking the 2013-14 season, and hit the lottery might not be a bad idea at all.


----------



## Azyiu




----------



## Estilo

I'm a fan of MWP, but I agreed with the amnesty option honestly. He's one of those defensive types who sadly is not much of an asset once age comes and takes away his athleticism. 

It's cool what they're doing, trying to bring back pieces of them 2010, I'd be stoked and way less anxious if we do manage to land Odom. Right now the only we've managed to bring back is Farmar. 

I don't quite get why they chose Kaman though? And the other new additions, I'm keeping my fingers crossed the bond forms between them and the existing guys.


----------



## Azyiu

Estilo said:


> I'm a fan of MWP, but I agreed with the amnesty option honestly. He's one of those defensive types who sadly is not much of an asset once age comes and takes away his athleticism.
> 
> It's cool what they're doing, trying to bring back pieces of them 2010, I'd be stoked and way less anxious if we do manage to land Odom. Right now the only we've managed to bring back is Farmar.
> 
> I don't quite get why they chose Kaman though? And the other new additions, I'm keeping my fingers crossed the bond forms between them and the existing guys.



"Thank you, World Peace" is all I have to say. Without his unlikely performance in game 7 of the 2010 Finals, we would not have won that series.

As for brining back Odom, are you serious? Have you seen him play last season for the Clippers? Geez, as much as I like Odom, he ain't the same like just even 3 seasons ago; and if we are going to tank this coming season, I'd rather we tank with younger, more athletic guys like Nick Young, Wes Johnson etc.

Ok, on the surface, the Kaman signing might not make much sense, but you do need to realize, the Lakers can and will only offer 1-year deals this summer, so that they will have enough free cap space to go after up to 2 superstar-level FAs. That said, signing Kaman to a one-year deal is like the best bad deal we can get this summer. For big men, the Lakers only have Pau, J-Hill and Robert Sacre. At least now Kaman is also on-board to beef up the center position. Also, some other center options might have been either Samuel Dalembert, or Jason Collins... if you ask me, I'd much rather sign Kaman in this case.


----------



## flexkill

Azyiu said:


> "Thank you, World Peace" is all I have to say. Without his unlikely performance in game 7 of the 2010 Finals, we would not have won that series.
> 
> As for brining back Odom, are you serious? Have you seen him play last season for the Clippers? Geez, as much as I like Odom, he ain't the same like just even 3 seasons ago; and if we are going to tank this coming season, I'd rather we tank with younger, more athletic guys like Nick Young, Wes Johnson etc.
> 
> Ok, on the surface, the Kaman signing might not make much sense, but you do need to realize, the Lakers can and will only offer 1-year deals this summer, so that they will have enough free cap space to go after up to 2 superstar-level FAs. That said, signing Kaman to a one-year deal is like the best bad deal we can get this summer. For big men, the Lakers only have Pau, J-Hill and Robert Sacre. At least now Kaman is also on-board to beef up the center position. Also, some other center options might have been either Samuel Dalembert, or Jason Collins... if you ask me, I'd much rather sign Kaman in this case.


Hey man, I watched quite a bit of Kaman when he was with the Hornets/Pelicans. His problem is staying healthy....when he's on the court he's damn good.


----------



## Azyiu

flexkill said:


> Hey man, I watched quite a bit of Kaman when he was with the Hornets/Pelicans. His problem is staying healthy....when he's on the court he's damn good.



Yep, I am aware of his history. That's why I said this was the "best bad deal" we can get. If he stays healthy, he is capable of averging a double-doubles. So let's see which Kaman shows up for the season. Still, as bleak as this coming season might look for the Lakers, I am still feeling excited about this coming season.


----------



## Azyiu

"I will bring a championship to your city" **insert drum roll here** - The opening line of Dwight Howard's standup comedy session.


----------



## flexkill

Azyiu said:


> "I will bring drama to your city"



FIFY


----------



## Azyiu

flexkill said:


> FIFY



THAT would be his second line. 

Seriously, those two lines together do sound kind of funny to me.


----------



## Estilo

Yeah I do realise Odom's been insignificant recently but then a lot of people have slumped after leaving the Lakers. It's a chemistry issue IMO, which has been a topic of great discussion these past few weeks. I don't think it's fair to gauge his performance as a Laker (if we do get him anyways) based on his performance in Dallas and the Clippers.


----------



## Azyiu

As much as I like Odom back for old time's sake or what not, and assuming he gets back in shape and all; I just don't see him willing to take just a 1-year deal for the vets minimum.


----------



## Azyiu

Ok, this old topic about the lottery system again.

I was in discussion on another forum about it. Personally I support having the lottery system. The hard fact is, it is next to impossible to proof a team or teams are knowingly and intentionally "tanking" for a better draft position. So I believe some sort of mechanism must be installed, or a signal must be sent to tell teams with bad W-L records that, whether you are on a tankapalooza tour or not, nothing is "guaranteed". 

The nay-sayer said, doing away with the lottery or changing it would have little to no effect on how hard teams play. This tanking thing is overblown. 

Your thoughts?


----------



## Azyiu

The Golden State Warriors are the NBA Champions!!! 

...ok, in the Summer League, I mean.


----------



## flexkill

Azyiu said:


> Ok, this old topic about the lottery system again.
> 
> I was in discussion on another forum about it. Personally I support having the lottery system. The hard fact is, it is next to impossible to proof a team or teams are knowingly and intentionally "tanking" for a better draft position. So I believe some sort of mechanism must be installed, or a signal must be sent to tell teams with bad W-L records that, whether you are on a tankapalooza tour or not, nothing is "guaranteed".
> 
> The nay-sayer said, doing away with the lottery or changing it would have little to no effect on how hard teams play. This tanking thing is overblown.
> 
> Your thoughts?



I like it the way it is with the lottery....same reasons as you.


----------



## mattofvengeance

Azyiu said:


> The Golden State Warriors are the NBA Champions!!!
> 
> ...ok, in the Summer League, I mean.



Exactly. The only way the words Golden State Warriors and Champions will ever appear in the same sentence.


----------



## Azyiu

It looks like Bynum doesn't want Dwight Howard to have all the fun by himself, when he returns to LA comes next season. Andrew Bynum takes shot at Lakers fans, just be careful with what you wish for, Andrew.

Lakers Rumors & Recap: Andrew Bynum Takes Shot at Lakers Fans | Lakers Nation


----------



## Azyiu

Unofficial until proven otherwise, yet this should be a welcoming news to Pacers fans. Scola is heading to the Indiana Pacers for Gerald Green and a future pick.

Indiana Pacers trade for Phoenix Suns' Luis Scola -- publicist - ESPN


----------



## kung_fu

Concerning the lottery system, I couldn't agree more with you Azyiu. I think tanking is basically the management equivalent of flopping . I find it baffling that some people in my area are still hoping for the Raps to tank, even with the lottery system in place. I support my teams win or lose and would rather not have a "re-build" that consists of the organization collectively phoning it in for a season just to get pick #1. 

There are a lot of struggling markets in the nba, some on-court, some off-court. While in principle, I believe that the worst teams should be awarded with the first picks (ie the best new talent) the lottery is the best way to do this in such a way to weed out tanking.


----------



## Azyiu

So the NBA schedule is out, and I took a quick look at it yesterday.

To me this is pretty obvious, and I kind of expect the Heat to have a slower than expected start, and don't be surprised if they are stuck at the #3 or 4 spot before the ASG. After all, like the Lakers before them, they had made it to the Finals 3 years in a row and it IS tiring! No way the Heat can or should keep the pace up and play at full speed any time before the ASG. 

That said, I definitely want to see how the Bulls, Nets and Pacers perform by around the ASG this year with all the new / returning players and all. We should be able to tell, slow start or not, any of those 3 teams are good enough to knock off the Heat in the playoffs. 

Knowing the Lakers ain't going anywhere this year, I think I will kind of root for the Spurs and the Pacers on a part time basis.


----------



## Black Mamba

It's Kobe's birthday today!


----------



## Azyiu

The Los Angeles Lakers have signed forward Marcus Landry!  ...wait a second, who the F*CK is he?  






Note: He was on the Lakers' summer league team.


----------



## Dalcan

Basketball can't start soon enough. Does anyone run fantasy leagues around here?


----------



## Azyiu

thisisdoodoobaby said:


> Basketball can't start soon enough.



Word!


----------



## Azyiu

The 2013-14 Lakers are so "promising"! 

I counted at least 4 guys ranked #432 of 500 and BELOW on the ESPN's 2013-14 Player Ranking top 500. :whip:    Look at the bright side though, Farmar is at #305, and Wes Johnson is @ #336.


----------



## Azyiu

D-Rose is expected to play in the pre-season game vs. the Pacers tomorrow! Pre-season game or not, I am definitely looking forward to watching that one, and to see D-Rose's return to the game!


----------



## ScottyB724

Felt so good seeing Derrick on the court again. Surely there is some rust to be shaken off but man, he is BACK!


----------



## flexkill

Our PF Ryan Anderson girlfriend hung herself????? W-T-F?

Gia Allemand Dead -- 'Bachelor' Star Dies at 29 -- SUICIDE BY HANGING | TMZ.com


----------



## Azyiu

Nice game and nice win by the Lakers. I don't think we can shoot as well on a regular basis, but hey, it is still nice to win your season opener at home.


----------



## Robby the Robot

I hate working 3rd shift. Gonna be a long NBA season for me. I'm a Cavs fan at heart, but seeing as I'm one of the rare few people from Cleveland that doesn't hate LeBron James, I'm pull for the Heat to win the title this year. Hopefully Greg Oden can stay healthy for them and provide that low post guy they've need since Shaq left. If so, they won't have such a tough time with the big buy teams like Indiana and the such. 


I'll say this though, the competition is stacked this year so I'm excited to see what unfolds. Glad to see D-Rose back as well.


----------



## Azyiu

D-Rose is looking good thus far, though he is still a little rusty.


----------



## Azyiu

Pretty good game by PP in the second half, and how about this kid Alan Anderson? Nice game from that guy.


----------



## ScottyB724

D Rose out for another year. BRB crying


----------



## Robby the Robot

Sad to hear about D-Rose having to sit out another year for another knee injury. I hope he does recover well and come back strong next season. The league is a lot more exciting with him on the court.


----------



## Distracter

Lots of key player injuries so early this season. I hope that Kobe doesn't get injured as soon as he returns to the court. 

I'm a Kings fan myself. Really excited about getting Derrick Williams to the front court as we already have lots of shooting power in the back court. I hope DMC can play well with this guy.


----------



## Shawn

Nice to see OKC at 10-3. I'm hoping they take it this year. I wish they would've last year but Russell Westbrook was injured. The year before that was close too. Go Thunder!


----------



## Azyiu

I think out west, it will be between the Spurs and Thunder comes WCF time. Yes, I said, not that the Clippers are bad, but even with Rivers coaching that team with so much talents right now; I just don't see them getting pass either one of those teams mentioned above.


----------



## Azyiu

Kobe maybe back by Friday @ Kings? Barely seven months after his Achilles injury? Wow!


----------



## Azyiu

I can't recall the last time the whole division (Atlantic) was this bad! None of these guys are even close to .500! And the worst thing is the Knicks (current last place in the division), owner of a 9-game slide, are only 3 games behind the Raptors! In 2003 David Stern insisted to guarantee each division winner a playoffs spot, and home court in the first round, no less! I bet he never saw a division as sucky as this year's Atlantic, right?


----------



## Azyiu

Watched the Pacers @ Spurs game. Sure, the Spurs' starters didn't play up to their level from the 2nd qtr onward, but the Pacers' bench has to be the worst one among top teams! They almost gave away an entire 26-point-lead in the 4th qtr alone! TO after TO, and they barely played any D.


----------



## Azyiu

What a performance by Kobe @ Bobcats! A near quadruple-double!  21pts, 7 rebounds, 8 assists and *7 TOs*!


----------



## JP Universe

Thunder just lost their first home game this season&#8230;. good signs here for them.


----------



## Azyiu

JP Universe said:


> Thunder just lost their first home game this season. good signs here for them.



But then the Raptors lost to the Spurs in the next game.


----------



## Azyiu

The battle for draft lottery supremacy continued in Utah tonight, and the Lakers came out "winning" this round, and "gained" a little more ground toward a high lottery pick!


----------



## JP Universe

KD for MVP!!!!


----------



## Shawn

Kevin Durant and Russell Westbrook are my two favorite players in the NBA and I will always root for OKC.


----------



## JP Universe

Dominate display by the thunder... I really felt a passing of the torch. I'm giving it to my heat/LJ lovers. Good feeling


----------



## Azyiu

I know it is a bit early now, but if I have a vote, the COY has to be Tom Thibodeau! No D Rose, no more Nate or Deng? No problem, the Bulls are still right up there in the standing, wow! 

Otherwise, Jeff Hornacek would be my next choice. Also, I think Dwane Casey of the Raptors is equally deserving. 

The Raptors started off poorly (6-12), but they began winning after they traded away Gay and went on a 36-20 run since. I don't care if they are in the East, they basically have no star power up there in Toronto. Their leading scorer is DeMar DeRozan for crying out loud. What's your top 3 COY choices?


----------



## VILARIKA

Azyiu said:


> What's your top 3 COY choices?



Gregg Popovich, Dwane Casey, Jeff Hornacek


----------



## kung_fu

As much as I'd like to see Casey get it (I'm a Toronto fan), I'm thinking Hornacek gets it provided they make the playoffs. I only went to one Raptor game so far and it was against the suns and boy did he put on a coaching clinic. Thibodeau would be a great choice as well. On the player side, how about DJ Augustine? has that guy upped his game for his new team or what?


----------



## Azyiu

Hornacek has turns out to be a surprisingly good coach. The problem for the Suns though, they ain't "bad enough" to score a lottery pick, nor they are good enough to attract any major FA. So as good as Hornacek may be, the team will always be either a #7 or 8 seeded team to go out in the first round, or barely missing the playoffs type. It is kind of sad, IMHO.


----------



## Azyiu

Congrats to Steve Nash for passing Mark Jackson, and becomes the #3 all-time assists leader.


----------



## Azyiu

Almost all of those western series are going to be fun and interesting to watch!

The Warriors vs. Clippers series, for example, the series hasn't even started; guys are already running their mouths. I expect to see some very physical plays in THAT series!

The Spurs / Mavs series, sure, I think the Spurs will eventually win it; but it WON'T be an easy first round series! I expect each game will be ultra close. Both teams have some match up nightmares for the other, and it will be a series all about who's going to our coach the other.

As for the Grizzlies / Thunder series, same thing, ultra close in each game; but I think Scotty Brooks is a slightly better coach than David Joerger at this point, although I really like the Grizzlies as of late.

Interestingly, the Blazers / Rockets series is the one series I care for the least among all of those western match ups.


----------



## crankyrayhanky

as a Sixer fan, it has been rough....there's a real chance of double tank next year too


----------



## Azyiu

crankyrayhanky said:


> as a Sixer fan, it has been rough....there's a real chance of double tank next year too



Don't feel too bad for two main reasons:

1) Billy King ain't your GM anymore 
2) Even with your record tying losing streak, your final win-loss record is still better than the Bucks'. Y'all won't be too bad comes next year.


----------



## bouVIP

The Warriors taking Game 1 was a good game. Watching the Pacers struggle against the Hawks right now though is kinda sad...


----------



## kung_fu

Raptors took game two. Still playing ugly though. Gotta eliminate those turnovers...


----------



## Azyiu

RIP Dr. Jack Ramsay.


----------



## kung_fu

An uncharacteristically bad 4th quarter for the Raps. Barely held on to that one...


----------



## bouVIP

Holy crap Damian Lillard is clutch! Sends the Blazers to the next round!!!!


----------



## JP Universe

Excellent playoffs series so far.... I think it will come down to okc and heat....


----------



## Azyiu

JP Universe said:


> Excellent playoffs series so far.... I think it will come down to okc and heat....



You think so? I think it is more like the Spurs vs. Heat rematch, and this time the Spurs coming out on top at last!


----------



## flexkill

That was a dumb foul by Durant at the end of the third. He has to no better than that.


----------



## Azyiu




----------



## Trainwreck1446

Lebron to NY next season?


----------



## bouVIP

Brooklyn were awful in their last 2 games. Had chances in both games in the last seconds to tie/win but couldn't even get a shot off.

Really hope the Spurs finish the series tonight!


----------



## Azyiu

Some predictions here:

Spurs in 6
Heat in 5 or 6

In the end we are getting last year's Finals rematch, yeah!!


----------



## Shawn

Spurs up by 14 right now.....I really hope OKC pulls through....great game! Glad to see the Pacers beat Heat in game 1. Go Thunder!


----------



## bouVIP

Aw my Spurs are breaking down 

edit: Nvmnd! Good Win


----------



## Azyiu

The draft lotto is tonight!

Realistically I think the Lakers could only get as high as the #3 pick.


----------



## flexkill




----------



## bouVIP

ok seriously how the heck did the Cavaliers get the first pick again!?


----------



## Azyiu

What happened to "the league would give either the Celtics or Lakers at least a top 3 pick" conspiracy now? Oh wait, the Cavs won the #1 pick for THIRD time since 2011!

So much for home court advantage, eh? The Heat only needed to win one of the first two at Indy, and they did. Now they are looking mighty good heading back home. As said before, Heat in 5 or 6.


----------



## Azyiu

George was diagnosed with a concussion, and he must be clear of all symptoms before he is allowed to play again. Good luck, Pacers.

2014 NBA playoffs -- Paul George of Indiana Pacers diagnosed with concussion - ESPN


----------



## bouVIP

Another great win by the Spurs! Series isn't over (reminder of 2012), but so far so good.


----------



## Azyiu

bouVIP said:


> Another great win by the Spurs! Series isn't over (reminder of 2012), but so far so good.



I understand the Thunder overcame a 0-2 hole and beat the Spurs in the 2012 WCF, and I am sure some Spurs fans ain't feeling too comfortable still. IMO, unlike in 2012, this Thunder is as good as done now. They no longer have Harden, and Ibaka is hurt. They simply get no production off the bench, and the other 3 starters. Barring any major injury to the Spurs, they are simply too disciplined to lose a 2-0 series lead this time around.


----------



## Shawn

Can the Thunder Come Back and Win the West? - YouTube

I really hope OKC has a turnaround at home....not having Ibaka hasn't been great as of late and I hope they can step it up without him.


----------



## Azyiu

What the hell is D-Wade wearing?


----------



## Azyiu

Plastic teams with a generic all-star, a bunch of fake tough guys, playing spotty D; might look good in the REGULAR season. Yet this kind of team usually have NO business in big stage like the NBA Finals. I am looking forward to a 2013 Finals rematch.


----------



## bouVIP

I'm not even bothering with the Heat-Pacers series anymore. The Pacers had their chances to win and I honestly doubt they'll even win another game now.


----------



## Azyiu

bouVIP said:


> I'm not even bothering with the Heat-Pacers series anymore. The Pacers had their chances to win and I honestly doubt they'll even win another game now.



They could win one more, but that's about it. So much for the #1 spot and home court advantage.


----------



## Bigredjm15

I'm thinkin spurs heat rematch. Should be fun to see again


----------



## Azyiu

Bigredjm15 said:


> I'm thinkin spurs heat rematch. Should be fun to see again



Me too, and if the Spurs do make it back to the Finals, I would put my money on them this time around.

BTW, Vogel had his chances. If I were Bird, I would fire Vogel immediately, and come down to coach the team myself for Game 5 and hopefully beyond. He has nothing to lose.


----------



## Shawn

Great games so far! What a huge difference with OKC having Ibaka back and Russell Westbrook has been amazing as of late. Glad to see them win the last 2 to tie with San Antonio....it is going to be tough to take out the Spurs in San Antonio though. Go OKC.


----------



## bouVIP

Great win for the Spurs tonight. I can only hope it carries over to OKC, but Game 7 at home might not be too bad.


----------



## Azyiu

bouVIP said:


> Great win for the Spurs tonight. I can only hope it carries over to OKC, but Game 7 at home might not be too bad.



I hope the Spurs can finish things off in Game 6. They NEED the rest and time to prepare for the Heat.

BTW, the Pacers' season ends tonight! Man, I am a Lakers fan, ok? But this Pacers team is so unenjoyable to watch, annoying and immature; I am actually rooting for the Heat to finish them off. They don't deserve even making the Finals.


----------



## Shawn

Azyiu said:


> I hope the Spurs can finish things off in Game 6. They NEED the rest and time to prepare for the Heat.


This is what I'm NOT hoping for as it'll be a repeat of last year. But if it does happen, which it's looking like it will, I'll root for the Spurs.


----------



## Azyiu

The Heat played a dominating first half, while the Pacers, especially PG; barely showed up.


----------



## Azyiu

If I were Bird, I wouldn't panic and break up the team. Rather I would let Vogel go and likely won't resign Stephenson. Problem with the Pacers is, they have too many guys signed to long term deal. If Vogel can't get them motivated now after a somewhat "successful" regular season; he won't be able to replicate it ever. So sorry, Frank, you are gone. I'd so hire someone like a Larry Brown-type, and make these suckers to play the game the right way.


----------



## TremontiFan16

I wanted Lebron to blow in Stephensons ear after the game 
Seriously though,it was a good series.


----------



## bouVIP

SPURS IN THE FINALS AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SO EXCITED.


----------



## TremontiFan16

bouVIP said:


> SPURS IN THE FINALS AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SO EXCITED.



There going down,my heat are unstoppable! 
Iv been a heat fan since d-wade was drafted so I'm not one of those band wagon jumpers like 75% of heat fans are.
/rant.


----------



## Azyiu

First Finals rematch since the '97, '98 between the Jazz and Bulls. So much similarities between now and then, eh? Anyway, I am just hoping for a great series but sincerely wish Pop and Timmy win it this year.


----------



## Azyiu

Oh, just remember the Finals are changed back to the 2-2-1-1-1 format! I wonder how much will that affect this rematch this time around.


----------



## That_One_Person

Bummed the Thunder couldn't pull it off. The point gaps in each of those games just made me wonder WTF was going on. Hope the Heat can pull off another title. It'll be just as, if not more difficult this time though.


----------



## Shawn

I was bummed out too. 

Reminded me of the 2012 season only this time being eliminated by the Spurs which I will root for to win it all. Was not looking forward to the same matchup but I rooted for them last year as well even though OKC is my team. Hopefully next year.


----------



## Azyiu

Shawn said:


> I was bummed out too.
> 
> Reminded me of the 2012 season only this time being eliminated by the Spurs which I will root for to win it all. Was not looking forward to the same matchup but I rooted for them last year as well even though OKC is my team. Hopefully next year.



Just wanted to say, if you want your Thunder win; you can't have Westbrook shooting more than Durant in the playoffs! I know the impulse is to accept Westbrook's flaws, but they're too detrimental to the team. Case in point, late in Game 6, the ball was with Westbrook majority of the time, and the MVP barely touched it. IMHO the offense MUST run through KD in some form or way. Originally, when the controversy of them can't co-exist flared up, it was reasonable to point out what Westbrook brings to the Thunder. But now, I think the "don't bash Westbrook" argument has become its own form of groupthink that has no relation to reality. Scotty Brooks isn't the right man to handle both of these guys and help the team win.


----------



## Azyiu

Funny. I know people tend to root for the "underdog" but damn, Miami couldn't win out one other state? Even with Lebron???


----------



## Shawn

Azyiu said:


> Just wanted to say, if you want your Thunder win; you can't have Westbrook shooting more than Durant in the playoffs! I know the impulse is to accept Westbrook's flaws, but they're too detrimental to the team. Case in point, late in Game 6, the ball was with Westbrook majority of the time, and the MVP barely touched it. IMHO the offense MUST run through KD in some form or way. Originally, when the controversy of them can't co-exist flared up, it was reasonable to point out what Westbrook brings to the Thunder. But now, I think the "don't bash Westbrook" argument has become its own form of groupthink that has no relation to reality. Scotty Brooks isn't the right man to handle both of these guys and help the team win.



I agree and as much as I love RW, Durant definitely makes it happen even though he'll be off here and there but for the most part he is on it. I believe that they'll learn from this...it's just frustrating...

Interesting more people are rooting for the Spurs. I like it.


----------



## flexkill

It doesn't surprise me one bit that everyone else is pulling for the Spurs. I know not one person, outside of Miami, that likes the way the Heat have bought their way in to the finals every year. What James did was lame and I will always despise him for it.


----------



## Bigredjm15

I agree with the RW comments above. I always tell people, he has a lot of growing up to do in his position. I find him to be too recklass, inconsistent, and sloppy at times. He can be ruthless offensively or just plain stupid depending on the lunar calander. Offense should run through Durant who is a proven scorer and consistent. I'm not sure if Scott Brooks is to blame for it though, I think there is some ego issues with Russell that are the underlying issues. Also, game 6, only 5 points from the Thunder's bench is just flat out embarassing! If they want to compete against a team like the Spurs, they need the depth, or another superstar to be like Miami. Right now in the NBA those are the two most successful builds for teams.


----------



## bouVIP

Oh man that was a nerve-wracking game especially during the 3rd quarter. So glad they pulled it together in the 4th quarter and got the win! Way too many turnovers though.


----------



## Azyiu

Ironically, the team from Miami couldn't seem to beat the heat!


----------



## Azyiu

Seriously, I think we ought to switch the focus from LeBroning back to the series for Game 2 tonight.

For the Heat, I think LBJ will bounce back, but will D-Wade (knee) and Lewis (yes, Lewis instead of Bosh) put up the same type of production? In game 1, aside from Allen, the Heat bench scored only 4 total points! If they carry on like that in game 2, combining that with Lewis or Wade having a so-so night, the Heat can be in for a long evening. I think the Heat are just feeling too comfortable with their small lineup. They really need to consider playing Haslem and Andersen together to force the Spurs' big further away from the paint, or at least try to.

As for the Spurs, Diaw will still be the key guy behind Parker. Hardly anyone talked about it, but Diaw handed out 6 assists in game 1; and many of them were GREAT passes for TD! Diaw is a very good passer, and if the Heat can't make it hard for him to see the court with even rotation, good luck. Manu and Green are the biggest question marks for the Spurs. As we've seen, they both are capable of having a terrible night after a great game. So let's see what happen tonight.


----------



## bouVIP

am disappointed...


----------



## Azyiu

The Spurs ain't too good in playing catch up in series. That's why I think for psychological reasons they must win game 3, or else they would always been playing catch up with the Heat; which is not an easy thing nor a good thing to do. Even they would admit they'd gotten lucky with the Mavs in the first round, after being down 1-2 after 3 games. The Heat are too good to let you take back a series lead, so do not expect to play catch up and beating them. In short, I might be jumping the gun here, but if the Spurs lose game 3, this series goes to the Heat!


----------



## Azyiu

The Heat are 38-7, including 8-0 this year, when their good luck charm, 13-year-old Julia Dale sings the National Anthem before their playoff games! Let's see if the streak will continue tonight in Game 3....


----------



## bouVIP

nope! Great win.


----------



## Azyiu

I enjoyed watching the Spurs killing them Heat!!

Yet, this series is FAR from over, and I expect the Heat would come back way tougher than in Game 3 in the next game. Should be interesting to watch.


----------



## Shawn

That was a great game. Glad to see the Spurs set the tone early in the game and finish nicely. I will say this though, King James was nailing those 3s early in the first half. I was impressed but I was even more impressed with Green's steals. He was awesome!


----------



## twizza

Last night's games was sweet. I don't understand how people way "Spurs are boring, blah blah blah." When they're grooving like that it's a symphony. 

Sadly, this may be on the last times we witness true TEAM basketball. We should enjoy it as such.


----------



## Azyiu

I can't confirm it right now, but I heard Joey Crawford is reffing game 4. Unreal! The Spurs are going to get hosed tonight, and I smell Timmy would get T'd up for no good reason...


----------



## TremontiFan16

Wow.just wow.So much for the greatest player in basketball,right?
The spurs are playing so smooth as a team and Miami looks like a bunch of selfish Jordan wannabees.
The spurs deserve to win.


----------



## bouVIP

I was not expecting another blowout to happen..... so glad and hope the Spurs can finish them off here!


----------



## Bigredjm15

I <3 watching the Spurs play team basketball. I wasn't expecting a blowout either, Miami is usually good with responding. And Spurs winning both IN Miami is HUGE. I heard on the radio that there'e been only two teams in the history of the NBA to come back from a 3-1 deficit and win, 66' lakers and someone else. I hope Spurs finish it off Sunday but Miami still worries me. BTW I am a Cavs fan, anyone want Lebron to go back to Cleveland?


----------



## pushpull7

So, will this be the first time in NBA history a 1-3 team comes back and wins?

I wouldn't bet against it. The spurs had things wrapped up neatly last year and lost. I'm all for it though if it happens. Duncan is class.


----------



## Azyiu

Bigredjm15 said:


> I <3 watching the Spurs play team basketball. I wasn't expecting a blowout either, Miami is usually good with responding. And Spurs winning both IN Miami is HUGE. I heard on the radio that there'e been only two teams in the history of the NBA to come back from a 3-1 deficit and win, 66' lakers and someone else. I hope Spurs finish it off Sunday but Miami still worries me. BTW I am a Cavs fan, anyone want Lebron to go back to Cleveland?





chrisharbin said:


> So, will this be the first time in NBA history a 1-3 team comes back and wins?
> 
> I wouldn't bet against it. The spurs had things wrapped up neatly last year and lost. I'm all for it though if it happens. Duncan is class.



First of all, there have been more than several teams came back from a 1-3 deficit and win the series, but *ALL* happened in lower rounds. Thus far there have *NEVER* been any such team to come back and win in the Finals series. True though, if any team can remotely do it, it will likely be the Heat. That said, their body languages at the end of both game 3 & 4 suggested otherwise. I hope the Spurs just wrap it up on Sunday too!

This summer will be interesting for LBJ. While I think both Bosh and D-Wade will eventually stay put, LBJ is the mostly one to leave. Will he return to the Cavs? I think he would be viewed as a "hero" if he does, but he can also choose to sign with the Lakers (nearly $50M in cap space). So let's sit back and see.


----------



## Shawn

Azyiu said:


> This summer will be interesting for LBJ. While I think both Bosh and D-Wade will eventually stay put, LBJ is the mostly one to leave. Will he return to the Cavs? I think he would be viewed as a "hero" if he does, but he can also choose to sign with the Lakers (nearly $50M in cap space). So let's sit back and see.



I was thinking the same thing with the Lakers, I was having this conversation at work with some coworkers and a few agreed as well. 

Been really impressed with how well the Spurs have played on the road these past games and I hope to see it continue....even though I'm an OKC fan, I've wanted the Spurs to beat Miami for quite some time and so far, so good.


----------



## Azyiu

Shawn said:


> I was thinking the same thing with the Lakers, I was having this conversation at work with some coworkers and a few agreed as well.
> 
> Been really impressed with how well the Spurs have played on the road these past games and I hope to see it continue....even though I'm an OKC fan, I've wanted the Spurs to beat Miami for quite some time and so far, so good.



Still, realistically I just DO NOT see LBJ leaving the Heat. Or at least I think he would opt-in (D12 didn't understand what it meant  ) for 14-15, and then decide in the summer of 2015.


----------



## bouVIP

I'd like to see Lebron go back to Cleveland if they could get Kevin Love too. A team with Lebron James, Kevin Love, and Kyrie Irving would be interesting I think.


----------



## TremontiFan16

This series is going to end tonight.Glad for Tim duncan to win a finals for his last season.
Lebron leaves to go to Cleveland or la after season.
Miami lets go of chalmers.Sign melo.


----------



## Shawn

Great game so far, Spurs are killing it! Mills with two 3 pointers and Ginobili with one all in a row.....that was impressive.


----------



## bouVIP

Slow start but they got it together and dominated!!! Spurs champions 2014!!! So happy!!!!


Post 800 dedicated to my Spurs!!!


----------



## pushpull7

Congrats. Classy team, Duncan is a classy guy. Pop doesn't get enough attention for how great a coach he is.


----------



## Shawn

Congratulations to the Spurs, 2014 Champions. Great team who definitely deserved it.


----------



## Azyiu

Congrats to the San Antonio Spurs for winning their 5th title last night. I'd like to pay my tribute to their great season with this funny yet prophetic video! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=St5PLcxZy44&feature=youtu.be


----------



## TimothyLeary

So happy Spurs won! YESS!


----------



## twizza

Pure dominance
Pure class
Pure TEAM


GINOBILLLIII!


----------



## Azyiu

Holy "F"  The *BEST* Finals recap video ever!! It comes half way around the globe from Taiwan, no less!! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FFXsntujvZA&feature=youtu.be


----------



## twizza

Azyiu said:


> Holy "F"  The *BEST* Finals recap video ever!! It comes half way around the globe from Taiwan, no less!!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FFXsntujvZA&feature=youtu.be




Literal "from downtown" and literal "shooting

The ultimate James Bondian Henchman - Tiago Splitter - shows his deadly talent.


----------



## Azyiu

Alvin Gentry is leaving the Clippers to join Kerr in GS. I think that's a good move for both of them. Gentry can bring the head coaching experience to the table, while his good relationship with Kerr (developed when they were both with the Suns) should translate into making Kerr's head coaching debut much easier.


----------



## Azyiu

Lakers looking to get Klay Thompson?

http://www.latimes.com/sports/lakers...620-story.html

Love going to the Warriors looking like a sure thing... for now...

Still, I do not think this is a smart trade for the Lakers long term. We do not have a first round pick next year! Instead we could use the 7th pick this year, easily get a valuable player, develop him for long term at a much lower price thus relatively lower risk then going for Thompson. In the long haul, we simply DO NOT have any prospect to develop, and it ain't healthy!


----------



## Azyiu

Orlando is offering Cleveland the 4th and 12th pick along with Aaron Afflalo for #1. Meanwhile it looks like they are offering the same to the Bucks for the #2. Still, whether they trade up or not, Orlando probably has the best future of all of the lottery teams in the East. Even more so than Philly. Victor O., Vucevic, 2 lottery picks this year (or possibly one top pick). That looks pretty good to me.


----------



## Azyiu

Either Jason Kidd is THIS good, or he is a control freak. 



> According to a league source, Kidd recently approached ownership with a series of demands, including the a role of overseeing the Nets&#8217; basketball operations department in addition to his head coaching responsibilities. The source said Kidd didn&#8217;t want general manager Billy King to be dismissed, but wanted to be given a title and placed above him in the organizational hierarchy.



Denied promotion, Jason Kidd gets OK to talk with Bucks | New York Post


----------



## Dalcan

Bron Bron to Cleveland!


----------



## flexkill




----------



## Azyiu

Here are some of my thoughts on today's event.

1) With LeBron suddenly acts all loyal... oops, I mean returns to the Cavs, it is in fact a good thing for the East as a whole. I thought the balance of power is now slightly more even. Instead of just the Heat and everyone else, I can see a somewhat competitive east with at least 4 or 5 evenly matched teams in the Pacers, Cavs, Bulls, Heat and the Wiz in that order. And that is a good thing for the NBA. 

2) With virtually zero chance of landing Melo, and the very likelihood K-Love would join LBJ in Cleveland whether he got traded there or not, why did we (Lakers) still only offer a low-ball 2-year $20M to Pau? Sure, I can see the management wants a clean deck when Kobe's deal is up in 2 years. Still, can't we offer at least a 3-year deal with a partly guarantee for the 3rd year or something like a team option? Jim Buss is cheap! 

3) I don't mind having Lin for a year. After all, without Pau and Melo, we ain't competing for anything, so why not get a few more million bandwagon fans from China and Taiwan? 

4) One thing is for sure, I will still root for Pau! And if he is signing with the Spurs?! Wow! I think I might root for them for a repeat. 

5) It will be very interesting to see what the Rockets might do next. Match or don't match? How are you going to salvage the Asik mess, if in the end his proposed trade to the NOP doesn't happen.

6) I really don't give a rat ass where Lance Stephenson is going. Lol!

That's all for now.


----------



## pushpull7

For the casual fan like me, I can be a lebron fan again. Instead of that ESPN/fireworks "not one, not two, not........." well it was just two......I can look at the NBA a little differently now. 

He's got some great talent. I think lebron buys at least 15 games from last year, don't you think? That would put them in the playoffs. Who knows, maybe they can get there in a year or two.


----------



## Azyiu

chrisharbin said:


> For the casual fan like me, I can be a lebron fan again. Instead of that ESPN/fireworks "not one, not two, not........." well it was just two......I can look at the NBA a little differently now.
> 
> He's got some great talent. I think lebron buys at least 15 games from last year, don't you think? That would put them in the playoffs. Who knows, maybe they can get there in a year or two.



With LeBron and being in the weaker east, the Cavs are definitely a playoffs team. It is too early to predict their seeding position at this point, but they will be there for sure.


----------



## Black Mamba

So sad to see Pau go. A lot of great memories.


----------



## Azyiu

Black Mamba said:


> So sad to see Pau go. A lot of great memories.



I am sad too, but then all good things must end... hey, wait a tick, something tells me Jim Buss is the reason why our own FAs are leaving left and right, and no one seems to be interested in signing with us at all!


----------



## Bigredjm15

As a diehard cleveland fan, I'm happy to see Lebron coming home, but he has to earn a lot of peoples trust again. I think the NBA in general will benefit because of it. I didn't bother watching games this season cause you knew already it was Heat VS ____, made it really boring (at least for me, I'm sure heat fans loved it). Go CAVS!


----------



## Azyiu

So Lance Stephenson signed with the Hornets after all. If the Hornets pick up his 3rd season, he will be 26 when he becomes a free agent again, and he can conceivably sign 2 lucrative deals for a total of 10 years during the rest of his career......it is probably better than becoming a free agent at the age of 28, sign a 5-year deal, and get a smaller deal at the age of 33... that's the way I look at it... I mean, the Pacers' offer is pretty much identical to the Hornets' in terms of annual value... of course there is no guarantee that he will get his max deals down the road, but I guess they are taking a calculated gamble.


----------



## axionjax

Go BULLS! Sad to see DJ Augustine go though. Good luck to him and his new team which I believe is the Pistons(?)


----------



## Azyiu

So Byron Scott is officially the new Lakers' head coach, and he said that's a dream job. The last time a guy called his new gig a "dream job" was Larry Brown with the Knicks. And we all knew how that went down.


----------



## StevenC

Success!

Judge OKs record-setting $2B sale of Clippers | NBA.com


----------



## Azyiu

Tough break for Paul George and the Pacers... I read all about his injury, but I don't think I can take watching the video of it; so I've been trying to avoid it.


----------



## HurrDurr

Kevin Love to the Cavs... Screw it, let them have the title this year so LeBron can tie up his loose ends and get on with his career.


----------



## Azyiu

HurrDurr said:


> Kevin Love to the Cavs... Screw it, let them have the title this year so LeBron can tie up his loose ends and get on with his career.



Not so fast!  I think either the Mavs or the Spurs would think otherwise.


----------



## HurrDurr

Yeah, that was a joke. Cavs still have no D.


----------



## Azyiu

HurrDurr said:


> Yeah, that was a joke. Cavs still have no D.



The Cavs are basically in the same "win now" mode like the Heat did in 2010 onward. The only difference is the Cavs have a couple of young guys they can build upon, when or if this group doesn't pan out. Still, being in the weak East and all, I think the Cavs should be at least a ECF regular in the next 3-4 years; but IMHO I still believe whoever come out of the West would still be a favorite to win the title.


----------



## StevenC

Clippers sale to Steve Ballmer goes through. Some statements from the players: 

Player Statements about Ballmer | Los Angeles Clippers


----------



## Azyiu

In the least surprising scheduling news possible the Cavs will reportedly be playing at the Heat on Christmas day. The Clippers and Warriors will also reportedly be playing on Christmas day. As well as the Bulls hosting the OTHER team from LA. The entire schedule will be released tonight on NBA TV at 6 P.M. Eastern.


----------



## krismaciejewski

And Kobe listed as 24th (coincidence) best player in the NBA. We will see after 2 huge injuries, but i still think he will be beast!


----------



## Azyiu

krismaciejewski said:


> And Kobe listed as 24th (coincidence) best player in the NBA. We will see after 2 huge injuries, but i still think he will be beast!



I think Kobe can still easily average at least 20-22ppg, even with reduced minutes this season. Meanwhile, I am looking so forward to seeing Nash healthy for once! Win or lose, he deserves a healthy, competitive season at this stage in his career.


----------



## Azyiu

Note to Kobe. This is just a practice, do not hurt your own teammate. 

Nick Young of Los Angeles Lakers to undergo surgery after tearing radial collateral ligament in right thumb - ESPN Los Angeles


----------



## Azyiu

I watched several minutes of the Real Training Camp (LA Lakers) on NBA TV. Kobe looks good, and he moves around alright during some defensive drills; but his conditioning obviously needs some improvements. Still, I am just glad he at least looks healthy.


----------



## Azyiu

The Lakers injuries curse continues&#8230;


----------



## mr11

Pulling for a Spurs repeat this year. I love watching the Lakers lose so much.


----------



## Azyiu

Man, the Pelicans almost gave it away to the Spurs with 1.6 sec to go. Instead of chasing that one last rebound, they just stood there after that Leonard miss from the left corner. Anyway, a win is a win, and I can see that team is maturing.


----------



## pushpull7

How about them kings?



Oh man, I KNEW that wasn't going to last.


----------



## Azyiu

pushpull7 said:


> How about them kings?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man, I KNEW that wasn't going to last.



In all fairness, although they blew HUGE leads and lost two games in a row that way; I thought they are slowly coming together, and starting to play pretty well overall. They just need to learn how to close game.


----------



## JP Universe

Azyiu said:


> The Lakers injuries curse continues



I go for the Thunder  The boys are hanging in there though!!


----------



## pushpull7

Kings win! Does this equal all the wins from last year?


----------



## Azyiu

JP Universe said:


> I go for the Thunder  The boys are hanging in there though!!



The last couple Lakers losses were expected when they were down with players. (Price got suspended, and tough situation with Ellington and his family) Then again, Nick Young should be back as early as this coming week, so the Lakers should start doing ok on the offensive end... our defensive end, however... well, let's not go there.  

The Thunder, on the other hand, they are basically missing half of their scoring and assists with both KD and RW out. Their outlooks don't look too great, but at least their schedule looks kind of soft in the next couple weeks. Until they play the Cavs on 11th Dec., the only 2 tough teams they will face are the Rockets and Warriors. The rest, IMO, are all winnable games. So good luck to the Thunder.


----------



## pushpull7

1-9 is pretty brutal.


----------



## Nick

Azyiu said:


> Lakers should start doing ok on the offensive end... our defensive end, however... well, let's not go there.



This suggest the Lakers actually play defense? I've seen no proof of this so far this year


----------



## pushpull7

I snapped a photo of the kings record so far.......cuz that ain't gonna last


----------



## pushpull7

Yep 

I hate it when I'm right. They had last nights game all wrapped up......CHOKE! That's what they do.


----------



## pushpull7

The kings fired ANOTHER head coach? Hate to break you the bad new but the only reason they have as many wins as they do is probably because of that coach. Certainly isn't the players.


----------



## Nick

Cant say i agree with that. Cousins has been a beast all season long and Gay has been playing really well. I doubt they'd have gone on the slump they have been on had DC not been out with this virus. When he comes back i reckon they will start looking good again.

Should the coach have gotten fired? No because i think Cousins being sidelined is the reason for the losing streak. He can only do what he can with the tools he has and DC is the best offensive asset on the team so of course they were going to suffer without him.


----------



## Azyiu

Sacramento has decided it's unacceptable for their head coach to go 9-6 with their best player and 2-7 without, so they've fired him.... great move! I don't care who they hire as a replacement, but that kind of in-season change won't ever help a young team!


----------



## pushpull7

Nick said:


> Cant say i agree with that. Cousins has been a beast all season long and Gay has been playing really well. I doubt they'd have gone on the slump they have been on had DC not been out with this virus. When he comes back i reckon they will start looking good again.
> 
> Should the coach have gotten fired? No because i think Cousins being sidelined is the reason for the losing streak. He can only do what he can with the tools he has and DC is the best offensive asset on the team so of course they were going to suffer without him.



That's just it. It's not that they don't have ANY talent, but ffs, they are not deep enough to blame it on the coach.


----------



## pushpull7

Wow the queens beat the league worst wolves BARELY! 

How do you spell suck? K.i.n.g.s ...pretty much. 

Nice to see GS doing well though. Seems like there is some interesting stuff going on this year.


----------



## Azyiu

So sad to know Stuart Scott passed away.


----------



## Azyiu

How about them Pistons?! Suddenly looking decent, especially since they dumped Josh Smith, go figure. How you Rockets fans liking J-Smoove now?


----------



## Azyiu

At 27-8 the Hawks are looking good now, but the next 7 games should really tell us what the Hawks are really made of.

5 out of those 7 are on the road. Among those roadies are the suddenly hot Pistons, and they actually will face the Pistons TWICE during this 7-game period. Then there are the Raptors (I bet they too are circling this game in hope of re-gaining some ground on the Hawks), and the Bulls (@ Chicago will be their 4th game in 5 nights!). In between there are also the Wiz. Or, the #2-4 teams in the east during these next few games. Not exactly an easy period!


----------



## pushpull7

Oh, thank god the kings are talking with "George Karl"





I don't care that he's been a good coach at some other teams, the "aloofs" are not going to put winning pieces together. Only an accident like last century could ever put the kings on the map again and the odds of that happening are really slim.


----------



## Azyiu

I feel somewhat bad for Cousins. The dude has pretty much been the lone hard worker on the team, and he has been carrying the load (win or lose) this season. Wish he is in a better situation.

As for George Karl, he might have been a COY winner while with the Nuggets, he burns bridges and ruin chemistry wherever he coaches. He might get some initial success in Sacto, but I just don't think it will last like everywhere he has been.


----------



## pushpull7

At the rate the kings hire/fire coaches, I'm not even sure he'll make it to the end of the year


----------



## Azyiu

Well, speaking of coaches in hot seat, fair or not, I think Jeff Hornacek might be in one; especially if the Suns don't make the playoffs this season, after occupying the #8 seed for so long.


----------



## Azyiu

Is it just me or is this All Star game sort of cursed or something? Among all events this weekend, I counted at least 8 players are out due to injuries. The most I can recall.


----------



## StevenC

Azyiu said:


> Is it just me or is this All Star game sort of cursed or something? Among all events this weekend, I counted at least 8 players are out due to injuries. The most I can recall.



I don't care how many players we have to injure, as long as Deandre Jordan is an All Star!

There's still time!


----------



## Azyiu

StevenC said:


> I don't care how many players we have to injure, as long as Deandre Jordan is an All Star!
> 
> There's still time!



That gave me an idea... how about a FT shooting contest?


----------



## StevenC

Azyiu said:


> That gave me an idea... how about a FT shooting contest?



http://youtu.be/EURabJtiO90?t=12m29s


----------



## Azyiu

Curry caught fire, and Zach LaVine!! Wow!!


----------



## pushpull7

Hawks/Warriors a possible preview of the championship?


----------



## Azyiu

pushpull7 said:


> Hawks/Warriors a possible preview of the championship?



Wow! I thought no one would ever post on this thread again... so sad... this place used to be buzzing...

Anyway, I can see the Hawks coming out of the East, as I believe they match up quite well with the Cavs; and the Bulls are just too inconsistent this year to be a serious contender. And those are about the only two really good teams in the East.

On the other hand, the West is just way too loaded, man. And what IF the Thunder do get the #8 spot, I just don't think the Ws are a sure lock to get out of the first round! Even if they get out of the first round, there are still either the Clippers, Rockets or Blazers in the second round; before a possible tough tough WCF against either the Grizzlies, Mavs or Spurs. Yes, the Spurs, I just pencil them in to reach at least the second round at this point.

All in all, with both Korver and Thompson out tonight, this could end up being a let down, ugly game.


----------



## StevenC

I think the Hawks will win tonight, and will probably get to the finals, but the West is crazy. I think it'll be the Spurs, Clippers, Grizzlies or Warriors. The way it is today, I'd say it'll be Cavs/Hawks ECF and Clippers/Grizzlies WCF, and probably Atlanta win the whole thing.


----------



## Nick

Going to see the Warriors when im over in New Orleans at the beginning of next month!

pretty excited - first ever NBA game after 21 years of playing basketball!


----------



## Azyiu

Nick said:


> Going to see the Warriors when im over in New Orleans at the beginning of next month!
> 
> pretty excited - first ever NBA game after 21 years of playing basketball!



Good for you! Although I've already attended a couple exhibition games (at non-NBA arenas) prior to my first real NBA game (Phoenix Suns), that still felt like a religious experience the first time I set foot in a real NBA arena. Wait until you finally get to see the floor (the one you always see on TV) once you get inside, dude. That feeling is awesome!


----------



## pushpull7

Azyiu said:


> Wow! I thought no one would ever post on this thread again... so sad... this place used to be buzzing...



Well, if all the "big" teams were doing well then it would. But now that there is an influx of different talent, hardly anyone cares (bandwagons are out)

Also, how many really big names are there in the NBA right now? A few aging old stars on life support, a couple of guys like Curry that are clearly front center but it's not really flashy right now.

What I like about this year is there is much less of the "same ol' " and quite a bit of uncertainty. To me (unless we're talking about my team) that's far more exciting than same ol' heat, same ol' lakers, same ol' bulls (when they were hot) or even same ol' SA (even though I like SA)

I mean, the Hawks/Warriors as the two best teams currently? Very interesting to me.


----------



## MaxSwagger

Man, anyone else notice that the Heat and Cavs could meet in round 1 of the playoffs? I really think this is the best case scenario for the Heat. Gives them a little more edge to want to win and so far they're up in the regular season series 2-1. D Wade has been looking great out there too. Read this today: "Wade has averaged 29.1 points and shot 53 percent from the field over the last seven games."


----------



## Azyiu

MaxSwagger said:


> Man, anyone else notice that the Heat and Cavs could meet in round 1 of the playoffs? I really think this is the best case scenario for the Heat. Gives them a little more edge to want to win and so far they're up in the regular season series 2-1. D Wade has been looking great out there too. Read this today: "Wade has averaged 29.1 points and shot 53 percent from the field over the last seven games."



The possible Heat / Cavs first round match up would have all the story lines indeed. And IF KD and Ibaka return in time for OKC, and assuming they hang on to the #8 spot? Wow! The Warriors / Thunder match up would definitely be one of the toughest 1st rounds I can recall!

As good as the Hawks are this year, I am kind of disappointed at their performances of late. Sure, I know Korver is out with an injury, but that shouldn't affect their 4th qtr game all that much. They have been playing poorly in the 4th qtr more often than not. Just like last night @ OKC, they just couldn't score to save their lives!! And I do not think OKC did that much adjustment on their D either. Hopefully they will find their mojos again soon, or else they could be gone by the second round... like always.


----------



## Azyiu

Salute to Steve Nash for his GREAT career. So sad it didn't work out in LA, but I always enjoyed watching him play.


----------



## pushpull7

Though he drove me crazy at times (being a kings fan) he was a TERRIFIC player and had a great career.


----------



## pushpull7

Well, I'm not the worlds foremost "warriors" fan but it's kinda nice to see a bay area team doing so well. 

Unfortunately, I fear that if they don't win the title, many will think it's a failure


----------



## Azyiu

pushpull7 said:


> Well, I'm not the worlds foremost "warriors" fan but it's kinda nice to see a bay area team doing so well.
> 
> Unfortunately, I fear that if they don't win the title, many will think it's a failure



If KD and Ibaka come back in time for the first round, the Ws may be in trouble there already. 

Then again, IMHO, regardless of they winning the title or not, they are definitely one of the most fun teams to watch in a long time! If they do not win the title this year, people will only say "run & gun" style can never win a title. That's about all, and nothing is new there.


----------



## pushpull7

Congratulations to the Warriors. One milestone at a time....


----------



## Stooge1996

Azyiu said:


> If KD and Ibaka come back in time for the first round, the Ws may be in trouble there already.
> 
> Then again, IMHO, regardless of they winning the title or not, they are definitely one of the most fun teams to watch in a long time! If they do not win the title this year, people will only say "run & gun" style can never win a title. That's about all, and nothing is new there.



now that KD is gone I think that GS will have an easy time if healthy. Will be interesting to see the WC finals. Between Houston, Memphis and GS it will be interesting to see who makes it


----------



## Azyiu

Stooge1996 said:


> now that KD is gone I think that GS will have an easy time if healthy. Will be interesting to see the WC finals. Between Houston, Memphis and GS it will be interesting to see who makes it



With KD out for the season, and seeing how the Dubs took care of business at Memphis the other night, the Dubs definitely look good.

That being said, in all honesty, there are still ways to beat them. Teams with GREAT passing skills, serious low post scoring / defense; as well as reliable outside shooting have a great chance in beating the Dubs... and you know which team possesses all of these elements? The San Antonio Spurs. No, I am not saying they ain't worthy, but the Spurs remind the one team I do not want to play against in the playoffs! I am looking forward to a great playoffs this spring.


----------



## pushpull7

The only other team than the Warriors that is interesting (other than the Hawks, which are a good EC team) are the "Clippers"

They haven't won 9 in a row like the Wb's, but 7 in a row is intriguing for this time of year.


----------



## Azyiu

pushpull7 said:


> The only other team than the Warriors that is interesting (other than the Hawks, which are a good EC team) are the "Clippers"
> 
> They haven't won 9 in a row like the Wb's, but 7 in a row is intriguing for this time of year.



Sort of true. Although I never really follow their games, I always wonder about their team chemistry. Matt Barnes and D-Jordan are always acting like walking time bombs to me in a negative kind of way. If BG (post elbow surgery) develops a reliable 15-17' jumpers, with their deep bench and all; I think they can definitely make a deep run in the playoffs. With the Spurs surging now, the Clippers could go anywhere from #4 to 6... if they play the Blazers in the first round, I think they can make it to the second round. If they face the Grizzlies and without home court? I would put my money on the Grizzlies.


----------



## Azyiu

Man, "F" leukemia, and I wish Sager recovers sooner than later.

Craig Sager of TNT has leukemia recurrence - ESPN


----------



## Azyiu

What the hell?! I wish Copland is ok, but what the hell were Antic and Sefolosha were thinking?    



> Indiana Pacers forward Chris Copeland was stabbed in the abdomen and his wife was slashed outside a New York nightclub early Wednesday, police sources told the New York Daily News.
> 
> They were in stable condition at Bellevue Hospital, sources told the newspaper. The Pacers are in town to play the Knicks on Wednesday night.
> 
> The incident stemmed from an argument at the club as Copeland and others, including the suspected attacker, were leaving. It was not clear if Copeland was involved in the argument. A second woman also was stabbed. The attacker, 22-year-old Shezoy Bleary, was arrested, and charges against him are pending.
> 
> Atlanta Hawks players Thabo Sefolosha and Pero Antic also were at the scene and arrested and charged after refusing to move when police tried to establish a crime scene, sources told the Daily News. The Hawks play the Brooklyn Nets on Wednesday.
> 
> Copeland, a 6-foot-8 forward from New Jersey, played in 56 games with the Knicks during the 2012-2013 season, his rookie year. He signed with the Pacers in 2013 as a restricted free agent and is in the second year of a two-year deal.



Chris Copeland of Indiana Pacers stabbed in New York


----------



## pushpull7

> nightclub



The most relevant thing mentioned.


----------



## Azyiu

pushpull7 said:


> The most relevant thing mentioned.



No doubt. But then lots of players (not just the NBA) routinely put themselves in bad situations needlessly. I bet they truly think they are all indestructible or something. They probably all forgot about how Paul Pierce almost died from his own stab wound in 1999.


----------



## pushpull7

My god, Steph Curry is a f.......ing MADMAN!

This is the first time I've been as excited about a single player in so long... 

He transcends the game presently. I don't have any idea if they can go all the way but that is one exciting team. Portland played tough (offensively). Definitely trying to get into playoff form and then WHAM, Curry went OFF!

He's unconscious!


----------



## Azyiu

The Spurs!! Wow!! With the win over the Rockets, they jumped from the 6th seed to the 3rd!! This is how tight the west is.


----------



## pushpull7

The Spurs are a good team. I wonder how they'll match up against the Warriors?


----------



## Azyiu

pushpull7 said:


> The Spurs are a good team. I wonder how they'll match up against the Warriors?



Like I said weeks ago, the Spurs are the only team I think can beat the Warriors in the playoffs with ease. They have size, low post games, great passing, great outside shooting and great coaching etc.; and these are exactly the elements needed to beat the Warriors. No disrespecting the Dubs, but the Spurs are the defending champs after all; they must beat the Spurs in the playoffs to truly tell the world they are legit.


----------



## pushpull7

Happy trails to Miami. After ruining the NBA for years with your "big three" (and you KNEW they'd be there every year.....yawn) the heat are eliminated.

For the first time in a long time, there is not a clear-cut winner slash "why bother to try if you are anyone else" teams. 

It's exciting, it's fun, it's a shot in the arm for the NBA imho, and it's must see TV.


----------



## Azyiu

Just a little trivia:

The Warriors became the 10th team in NBA history to win 67 or more games in a single season. Among the previous 9 teams, 7 of them won the championship, one reached the conference Finals, and only one didn't make it pass the first round. (06-07 Mavs) We will see how far the Dubs would go this year.


----------



## pushpull7

Warriors in a word? Sloppy.


----------



## Azyiu

pushpull7 said:


> Warriors in a word? Sloppy.



They will eventually fix their sloppiness, I think. Give credits to the Pelicans though, they never laid down. AD is a beast!

Speaking of sloppy, the Raptors game 1 WAS ugly to watch! I am no fan of either team, but I thought the Raptors deserve to lose if they keep playing like they did in game 1 the rest of the way. Once the Wiz got the lead in the first half, the Raptors started playing nothing by one-on-one ball, WTF?! And what is up with not playing Valanciunas toward the end of regulation and OT? Sure, I know that second unit helped force OT, but they were beaten on rebounds ALL night! Anyway, why do I care? 

Oh, and I am glad D-Rose is back! He looks good in game 1!


----------



## pushpull7

Agree about AD.


----------



## pushpull7

Bulls/Warriors 2-0 each. Pelicans didn't make it easy for the Warriors tonight.


----------



## Azyiu

Congrats to coach Bud. I think, while the Dubs won't 67 games in the season, the Hawks' performance and record were a surprise to all. No disrespecting Kerr at all, I think coach Bud deserves this COY award a 100%. And I am also glad those voters not as stupid as I once feared, and they voted J-Kidd as the #3 in the voting.


----------



## pushpull7

I don't get it. If Portland got the 4 seed because of a division win, then why does Memphis get home field?


----------



## Azyiu

pushpull7 said:


> I don't get it. If Portland got the 4 seed because of a division win, then why does Memphis get home field?



Because Memphis won more games than Portland... yes, I know it is all bull, but that's how the seeding is, man. 

Also, another thing I do not get is why do they hold out the lottery order until 19th May, or deep into the second round? What's the point and benefit for that? 

Anyway, GREAT win for the Spurs last night in LA!! I like it!! Man, I HATE them Clippers with a passion!!


----------



## pushpull7

Just wow!

I had it on but kinda started to do other things because every time I looked at the boob tube they were WAY behind. Then things got close...kinda had a feeling.


----------



## Azyiu

The Spurs are sticking it up to the Clippers' in game 3, and I am loving it!!


----------



## pushpull7

The brooms came out in N.O.

But I'm tellin' ya, those pesky Pelicans were a tough bunch. They NEVER gave up. I'm looking for big things from them next year.

I get so confused with seeding. Shouldn't 1 get 6 if the Spurs were to win? Guess not....oh well.

Memphis has the decided edge over Portland obviously. 

Bulls didn't quite get the sweep. The ATL couldn't get their 3rd today....but I think they'll get the series. And the Cavs will get the sweep tomorrow. Not sure about the Rockets. I think Dork will get one win and force a 5th.


----------



## Azyiu

pushpull7 said:


> The brooms came out in N.O.
> 
> But I'm tellin' ya, those pesky Pelicans were a tough bunch. They NEVER gave up. I'm looking for big things from them next year.
> 
> I get so confused with seeding. Shouldn't 1 get 6 if the Spurs were to win? Guess not....oh well.
> 
> Memphis has the decided edge over Portland obviously.
> 
> Bulls didn't quite get the sweep. The ATL couldn't get their 3rd today....but I think they'll get the series. And the Cavs will get the sweep tomorrow. Not sure about the Rockets. I think Dork will get one win and force a 5th.



I have to agree the Pelicans will be tough in the future. That being said, either they can get a super PG to run the offense, or Monty Williams isn't the right coach for this team. If they don't want AD leave for the Lakers or some place in the future, they'd better find a really good coach for this team quickly.

As for seeding, no, #1 get the winner of #4 or 5 in the second round. That means either Portland or more like, Memphis would face the Warriors in the second round. But man, Mike Conley got hurt in game 3, and their main backup PG Jon Leuer is also out, so things don't look good for Memphis even if they sweep the Blazers.

The Bulls are really hard to read, man. They are either super hot, or they just do not look interested to play with each other at all. I certainly hope they can put on a good series against the Cavs, but even a Bulls fan can't tell you which Bulls team would show up in any given game. That's so sad.


----------



## Azyiu

What a game 5 in LA!! And I am glad the Spurs won!! That being said, I don't think they are a sure thing to win game 6. I thought the Clippers have playing better overall (except for game 3), yet they just couldn't close games as well as the Spurs.

Also, I think Popovich is getting funnier every year.   

Post game interview:

Reporter - "How would you describe tonight's win?"

Pop - "Uh, what? It's a win. How do you describe a win? It's better than a loss."

Silence


----------



## pushpull7

Clippers have better starting 5 so I'm pretty sure it will go 7. But then again, there is a reason the spurs win championships....it's the little things.


----------



## Azyiu

pushpull7 said:


> Clippers have better starting 5 so I'm pretty sure it will go 7. But then again, there is a reason the spurs win championships....it's the little things.



Not exactly. The Clippers may have a better starting 5, but the Spurs are consistently good 1 through 10 or so! The Spurs just have the right players playing for them, and I think they will close it out tonight in game 6!


----------



## pushpull7

Bummer night.

Oh well, maybe they pull off another win on the road, but I doubt it. Glad they won last year.

Ok so......the bucks......ouch!


----------



## Azyiu

pushpull7 said:


> Bummer night.
> 
> Oh well, maybe they pull off another win on the road, but I doubt it. Glad they won last year.
> 
> Ok so......the bucks......ouch!



Damn, what a tough series!!

No matter who wins game 7, the Rockets will get a very tired team in game 1.


----------



## pushpull7

Mean while, the Warriors all took their spring vacations  

Man, I hope they didn't forget how to play basketball


----------



## Azyiu

During the Hawks / Nets game 6, Jeff Van Gundy said about suspending players for 1.5 or 1.75 game instead of one full game per unit. I think that's a good idea! How about sitting them in a penalty box near court side for the duration of the suspension? Lol!


----------



## StevenC

That game, and the whole series, was just amazing! CP3 was insane on one leg. Go Clips!


----------



## Azyiu

That was a great run by the Spurs. For the most part, I thought the Clippers out played the Spurs in this series, but the Spurs' experience kept them in it until the end. I enjoyed watching them over the years, even though I am a Lakers fan. 

The Dubs and the Grizzlies are about the only ones left that I like. Knowing the Grizzlies don't really stand a good chance against the Dubs, so hopefully they go for it all the way!


----------



## pushpull7

Q: What's the one thing you're usually guaranteed to have happen in a close game when you are routing for one specifically? 

A: Bad calls.


----------



## Azyiu

pushpull7 said:


> Q: What's the one thing you're usually guaranteed to have happen in a close game when you are routing for one specifically?
> 
> A: Bad calls.



True. Toward the end of regulation there were a few bad calls, like that BS call on Duncan where he "fouled" CP3 on a missed jumper. Then again, maybe it was really time for the Spurs this time around. They were leading by 5 pts with around 5 minutes left, after trailing the entire second half. Yet, they failed to increase the lead on 2-3 possessions in a row. One in particular was TP with the ball on a fast break with only one guy in front of him for a lay up, and he blew it!

I don't know about you, but I really can care less about the Rockets / Clippers series. I do not like either team, and if I must pick one to root for; I guess I would go with the Rockets. Still, like I said earlier, I wish the Dubs would go all the way!


----------



## pushpull7

Kinda bummed about the western game tonight. W/O Paul and no problem.

An anomaly in Cleveland or do they really miss Love that much? They get the other guy back soon so maybe not so much?


----------



## pushpull7

Oh, sorry...I forgot...

Congratulations to Stephen Curry for the MVP!  

He's been a little sloppy in the playoffs at times, but man.....what a season!


----------



## Azyiu

Kobe reportedly "bought Jaeger-LeCoultre Master Compressor Chronograps, retail $9,000 apiece" for his Lakers teammates in 2008.... and all eyes are on Curry now


----------



## pushpull7

This is looking bad..........


----------



## pushpull7

Question:

Are the Warriors this bad, or are they going to pull it together and play what they are capable of?


----------



## Azyiu

pushpull7 said:


> Question:
> 
> Are the Warriors this bad, or are they going to pull it together and play what they are capable of?



It is just one game. Plus, as I have said (or on another forum) the best way to beat the Dubs is with size, outside shootings, great passing and perimeter D. And both the Grizzlies and Spurs have those! While I think the Dubs will bounce back and win the series, it won't be easy against these Grizzlies. Oh, and how about Mike Conley? One eye and all, the dude is tough!


----------



## pushpull7

Yeah but they have looked very non-warrior like imho. Of course I'm the kinda guy who feels they need to win every game by 30


----------



## Azyiu

I knew the LeBrons would come out strong, but is it just me? Or were the Bulls playing like they wanted to give away game 2 before it got started?


----------



## pushpull7

Now comes the boring part of the playoffs. Long waits between games, some teams having to wait for forever to play (wtf with the warriors/griz waiting until Sat?) 

The first round is always the most fun because it's a million games every day.


----------



## Azyiu

pushpull7 said:


> Now comes the boring part of the playoffs. Long waits between games, some teams having to wait for forever to play (wtf with the warriors/griz waiting until Sat?)
> 
> The first round is always the most fun because it's a million games every day.



Last year's first round was FUN and INTENSE! This year's? Meh... If the league wants to give teams rest, I wondering why they can't arrange games in such a way, so that we get at least one game each night? Like they could easily have the Cavs / Bulls game 3 last night, and the Rockets / Clippers tonight; and then the Hawks series and Warriors and so on. Sure, that way the second might last forever; but I agree the wait between games in the second round is ridiculous. 

That is as ridiculous as the draft lottery order must be done LATE in the second round!


----------



## Azyiu

D.Rose sucked in game 3... shooting just 10 for 26 with 3 TOs! Oh wait... 

All jokes aside, Bulls fans don't get too excited, y'all. It was only game 3, and the Bulls still need to beat them Cavs twice more.


----------



## TonyGD

I don't rly follow sports that tough these days but I always loved watching NBA Basketball since I was 8. Sacramento hasn't made the playoffs in forever, but at least they did better than the Lakers this season. Also isn't the Clippers doing better than the Lakers kind of a rare occasion? It would be cool to see the final game be Warriors VS Clips. (Mainly saying that because my internet friends in Texas would be pissed.) Can't wait to watch Warriors vs Grizzlies later. 

edit: I looked at the bracket and realize the Championship game can't be west vs west...Disregard that.


----------



## Azyiu

TonyGD said:


> I don't rly follow sports that tough these days but I always loved watching NBA Basketball since I was 8. Sacramento hasn't made the playoffs in forever, but *at least they did better than the Lakers this season*. Also isn't the Clippers doing better than the Lakers kind of a rare occasion? It would be cool to see the final game be Warriors VS Clips. (Mainly saying that because my internet friends in Texas would be pissed.) Can't wait to watch Warriors vs Grizzlies later.



Hahaha!! If I were you, I actually would wish your team suck worst than the Lakers for a much higher lottery pick, dude.


----------



## pushpull7

It's OVER for the warriors.






Wow. I know they got robbed with the scheduling but this is ridiculous. Take back that MVP!


----------



## TonyGD

Azyiu said:


> Hahaha!! If I were you, I actually would wish your team suck worst than the Lakers for a much higher lottery pick, dude.



That would be nice too, I mean as you can already tell I very loosely follow it enough as it is anyways. There's been a lot of commotion just to keep Kings in Sac and they've been chipping at this huge project to build them a new arena. Lol GSW vs MEM just now tho:


----------



## TonyGD

pushpull7 said:


> It's OVER for the warriors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. I know they got robbed with the scheduling but this is ridiculous. Take back that MVP!



They managed to almost catch up at the last few minutes of the 4th after being behind most of the game...then they blew it (exactly like that gif). 
Hell of a game gave me a heart attack.


----------



## Azyiu

For the most part, I thought Memphis D was at its best tonight! But, hey, seriously! The refs seem to trying hard in giving this game to the Dubs midway in the 4th qtr! Other than that, I thought it was a clean, well played game for both sides.


----------



## TonyGD

Azyiu said:


> For the most part, I thought Memphis D was at its best tonight! But, hey, seriously! The refs seem to trying hard in giving this game to the Dubs midway in the 4th qtr! Other than that, I thought it was a clean, well played game for both sides.



Memphis definitely shined on them at home, game 4 is going to be @ Memphis again right? I thought Dubs could miraculously take it into OT but they let that slip away and of course Memphis continued to crap on them while they were ahead. GS offense was pretty off. Lazy passing in the 1st qtr and then some pretty bold missed opportunities from the 3 point line. They certainly put a lot of trust into that MVP. LOL hope they can fix things in game 4 before its too late otherwise its gonna be bye bye Warriors


----------



## Azyiu

TonyGD said:


> Memphis definitely shined on them at home, game 4 is going to be @ Memphis again right? I thought Dubs could miraculously take it into OT but they let that slip away and of course Memphis continued to crap on them while they were ahead. GS offense was pretty off. Lazy passing in the 1st qtr and then some pretty bold missed opportunities from the 3 point line. They certainly put a lot of trust into that MVP. LOL hope they can fix things in game 4 before its too late otherwise its gonna be bye bye Warriors



If you say the Dubs' offense was off, I would say it was the Memphis' D that did it to them. There was always a guy ON either Curry and Thompson early on in the 1st qtr! They just couldn't buy an open look even if they try!! Once they started off cold, it was very hard for them to get going; especially when Thompson got into foul trouble later. 

And how about Mike Conley? Broken face, blurry vision on the left eye and all... I am going to start calling him Iron Mike from now on, man!! 

If the Grizzlies somehow win game 4, I'd say they have a 70% chance in advancing to the WCF. If they tie 2-2 heading to game 5? I would say the Dubs will eventually win the series. That's that!


----------



## TonyGD

Tomorrow I might be able to catch Hawks & Wizards game 4 but I'll be in class during GSW and MEM though :// 
HOU VS LAC, and Cavs vs Bulls today though aw yeaaa.


----------



## pushpull7

@griz/dubs: You know what the warriors remind me of? Space Jam! All those guys who had their stuff taken away and can't do anything anymore. 

And, of course, the clips are just lightin' it up  

@Memphis: They are just playing their game. That's what they do. When a team turns that ball over that badly on a regular basis, running up and down the court and taking bad shots, not taking any time off the clock....that isn't warriors BB and Memphis just says "thanks, that's exactly how we like to roll"

Nothing against Memphis, they deserve to be where they are. But let's face it, the warriors have looked nothing like they did in the regular season.


----------



## StevenC

I don't understand Houston. How can they be the 2 seed, and have the #2 in MVP voting, but still suck this badly? I like the Clippers, and I think the Rockets are overrated, but even I'm amazed at the margins they're getting beaten by.

Also, I'm going to call Austin Rivers as the Finals MVP right now.


----------



## pushpull7

For one thing, the nail-files turned on another gear from another dimension. They went from "eh" to "whoa" in a heartbeat during the spurs series. But Houston is in the same boat as the warriors, they are like deer in headlights.

I haven't watched much of that series.....everytime I remember it's on and go to see it's a 20 pt lead by the files so what's the point?


----------



## pushpull7

THAT was refreshing!

First, they played a lot of their style of game tonight. They made some dumbass mistakes, but by and large they were the "warriors"  Memphis is what Memphis is, a good team that isn't a really strong shooting team that plays good defense but isn't going to "wow" you. This was very much like I'd expect from both teams. The warriors didn't turn the ball over with quite as much "willy nilly" and they made a few of the jumpers that might not have fallen in the two previous games. 

Have absolutely no clue what will happen in the next 3, but it was refreshing to see the dub's get back to at least closer to "their" game.


----------



## TonyGD

LOL https://twitter.com/therealjuicyj/status/597975937817268225 It still is likely that we will see Dubs vs Clips though, at least that's what I'm wishing for. 

EDIT: I didn't even go to class (would have been the biggest waste of energy because we weren't doing anything)...Still barely caught the end of 4th qtr of dubs @ mem game 4.


----------



## pushpull7

Congrats to the cavs. I'm not a big James fan, but it's good for Cleveland. At least it's not the heat


----------



## StevenC

I don't understand what just happened in LA.


----------



## Azyiu

StevenC said:


> I don't understand what just happened in LA.



Neither team really want to earn the rights to get swept by the Dubs in the WCF...

Oops, did I just say the Dubs would sweep either of those teams, if they make it to the WCF?


----------



## pushpull7

Holy crap! I had no idea.

I turned that game on and it was somewhere around a 20 point lead by the clips and thought "well, that's that"

WRONG


----------



## StevenC

Up 20 points and it's 5:30 am. I should have went to sleep.


----------



## pushpull7

Glad the warriors paid attention to the ol' p'ster 

WHEW! Now we wait for the winner Sunday. I don't know who I hope for now that it matters. On one hand, Houston looks like a less dangerous team. But I know from experience not to ever believe that again 

Congrats to the Hawks too. Nobody in the finals will be a mainstay. (though Cleveland has been there in the last decade)


----------



## pushpull7

Tough to tell what will happen in the next series. We know that in the east it will likely be low scoring games that will come down to the last few plays. I think the Cavs win because there is "the king" and then there is everyone else.

I actually thing the west will be scoring relatively less as well. HOU/GS are under-appreciated defensive teams that can be pretty physical at times. If the warriors can make their shots, I give them the edge. If they can't shoot consistently then I wonder who will win.


----------



## StevenC

GSW in 4, either the Hawks or Lebrons in 7. I'd prefer to see the Hawks win the East, and the whole thing.

Also, how do you lose 3 games in a row to the crap Rockets? Game 5, Clippers just didn't hit shots, but after that? They just sucked.


----------



## pushpull7

I don't think they are a crap team....of course that's just my humble opinion. I feel that both HOU/GS have yet to play their best BB of the playoffs. Houston has a pretty decent bench and some been there/done that players. Not too shabby for a "stats" team


----------



## pushpull7

That was.......interesting.

First: The Rockets are a really good team. They did not fold. The Warriors better watch out, they played a bit more of that turny-overy hiddy-skiddy thing at times and they have to be careful. But I'll take the win.


----------



## TonyGD

It is astonishing how Clips were up by as much as they were in the series and only needed one more win, but I mean Houston played their way back up miraculously. Once they started playing in the mindset of "We ain't goin back home", hard to stop that momentum I guess. Game 7 the Rockets were already @ home, so that would've been go home or go home either way right??? Didn't get to watch the Rockets @ Warriors yesterday, but I was frantically refreshing the NBA site for the score at the end of the 4th. Pretty close there, so I'm really hoping Golden State doesn't repeat Los Angeles, but if Houston end up playing a better ball game, hey more power to 'em.


----------



## StevenC

Over the 7 games, the score was 788-766 to the Clippers...

Shame the Hawks last night, I hope Carroll's alright.


----------



## pushpull7

"hey warriors, could you at least TRY not to turn the ball over every-other-time?" 

FFS!


----------



## pushpull7

wow........you wanna talk about lucky!

A win is a win, but.....still waiting for the "real" warriors to show up.


----------



## TonyGD

pushpull7 said:


> wow........you wanna talk about lucky!
> 
> A win is a win, but.....still waiting for the "real" warriors to show up.


I seriously hope they play better than that tomorrow in Houston.


----------



## pushpull7

Another season......another finals with "the queen"


----------



## Azyiu

Sorry, I've been away for a few days... man, the Hawks have been very disappointing! I thought they would've put up a better fight than game 1 & 2... anyway, I think the Dubs are capable of beating the Cavs in the Finals. I just wish they finish off the Rockets quickly.


----------



## TonyGD

Cavs with the sweep... Seriously friggin hope Warriors can close out the Rockets at home... Uhhh, seriously good thing Curry is okay, if my head bounced off the floor like that I'm sure I'd be out for a while.


----------



## TonyGD

Wow what a contrast in Harden's points scored last game and tonight's. Now that was a hell of a game... Really excited to see Golden State go to the finals, I feel like they could take it to game 7 with the Cavs. I'm really just excited that the finals will be on ABC and I'll actually be able to watch it on TV for once, instead of relying on streaming on my phone...On a serious note: weather has been severely awful in Houston and surrounding areas, yikes. 
EDIT: The Atlanta Hawks Organist has mad chops, sad they couldn't make it, wanted to hear him in the background of more games.


----------



## Azyiu

Gentry must have given a very impressive interview! He is a very good offensive coach, and I hope he does well in NO. Good hire! Now let's see if the Lakers will first let go of B-Scott, and then hire either Tom Thib or JVG like some rumors suggested.


----------



## Azyiu

Can Thursday come any sooner? At least Thompson is cleared to play in Game 1... man, I can't wait for this Finals to get started, and I wish the Dubs will go all the way!!


----------



## TonyGD

Very serious question: whatever happened to "Thunder" The Warriors mascot? Also what's happened to the Warriors? Curry dead from the three point land for a majority of the game but then heats up at the end shaving down massive deficit but not able to close it...Also Dubs lowest scoring first half of 37, didn't Klay Thompson score 37 points in a quarter???I know that was against the Kings but still... CAVS definitely want it and are playing hard no Kyrie no Love. Can't wait for Game 4 of the Finals, hoping to see Dubs tie it 2-2, if not they better win Game 5 or be able to force a Game 6.


----------



## Azyiu

The way the Dubs lost Game 2 at home. Or, seemingly being out played for most of Game 1 and 2 (at home, no less), must play a role in their collective minds. I think that kind of explains why they looked so horrible in the first half at the Q. At this point, the 67 regular season wins means nothing! They need to clear all the noise in their heads, and just being themselves again. The Dubs are better than this.


----------



## MaxSwagger

This has been one of my favorite Finals so far. I remember watching Delly in Summer League and thinking there was something special there but the way he has showed up, not only in the Finals, but all year when the Cavs needed him is simply phenomenal, especially for a rookie. His defense and all around grit are just unteachable traits that every championship team needs. Going to be interesting to see what the Warriors try to do with him because so far it doesn't seem to matter how many picks/screens they pull to try to get Curry open, Delly is there to make it difficult. Read some stat about Curry only having 3 of 20 shots last night that weren't well contested. Not too mention, LeBron is on pace for possible the greatest Finals performance of all damn time. These games are crazy entertaining.


----------



## Azyiu

MaxSwagger said:


> This has been one of my favorite Finals so far. I remember watching Delly in Summer League and thinking there was something special there but the way he has showed up, not only in the Finals, but all year when the Cavs needed him is simply phenomenal, especially for a rookie. His defense and all around grit are just unteachable traits that every championship team needs. Going to be interesting to see what the Warriors try to do with him because so far it doesn't seem to matter how many picks/screens they pull to try to get Curry open, Delly is there to make it difficult. Read some stat about Curry only having 3 of 20 shots last night that weren't well contested. Not too mention, LeBron is on pace for possible the greatest Finals performance of all damn time. These games are crazy entertaining.



You sir are quite right about Delly. Hopefully he continue to develop and stay healthy, and I wish he won't become another Leon Powe. A player who did GREAT in the 2008 Finals, and then pretty much just went disappear due to various injuries.


----------



## MaxSwagger

Holy crap I completely forgot about Leon Powe. haha


----------



## Azyiu

Game 4 tonight, and I wish wish wish the Dubs would tie the series tonight!


----------



## Azyiu

For some reasons the Dubs don't seem capable of breaking through what they've done enough to counter what the Cavaliers are doing to them defensively. Or really disrupt LeBron at all, if they can't do either tonight, they might as well start sizing up the Cavs for their championship rings. Anyway, let's go Game 4!!!


----------



## TonyGD

Huge win for them on the road I could hardly believe it. When they were down 7 nothing in the beginning I thought they were done for but that was a nice comeback. That LeBron camera/head injury was pretty crazy as well. Speaking of comebacks it is interesting that LBJ came back to the city that burned his Jerseys and said they hope he never wins a championship...Hopefully those words don't come back to haunt him. I usually close my eyes when Iguodala shoots 3's but Game 4 was definitely something refreshing. I wonder what it must feel like to pay more than $500 to sit in the nosebleeds and then have to sell the tickets because something comes up and you can't go. Or paying like $3k to sit up close and having one of the players fall on you. Will be anxiously watching the TV Sunday hoping Dubs can hold it down at Oracle.


----------



## Azyiu

Lebron can do no wrong when it comes to some of his fans, lol! 

Speaking of Iggy, another thing not talked about after the game last night was Iggy mocking Lebron


----------



## Azyiu

Great win for the Dubs in Game 5, but with his very poor FT shooting in Game 5, I am wondering if the Cavs would go Hack-a-Iggy to break the Dubs' rhythm in Game 6. While doing that, I think the Cavs basically have no option but to go big also. Going small just isn't their style.


----------



## Azyiu

Bleaher Report is saying instead of signing a 5-year $90M deal with the Bulls, Jimmy Butler is increasingly interested in signing a shorter deal, so he could re-enter free agency when the huge TV deal kicks in 2016-17. It also says he is increasingly interested in signing an offer sheet from the Lakers.

Meanwhile, the Lakers are very interested in drafting Latvian center Kristaps Porzingis. I've seen some Europe league video of his, and he looks like a young version of Dirk. With a pretty quick step and range from beyond the arc. With Randle and J-Hill already in the lineup, I am open to taking a risk in drafting him... especially when he could be Dirk v2.0.


----------



## TonyGD

Azyiu said:


> Great win for the Dubs in Game 5, but with his very poor FT shooting in Game 5, I am wondering if the Cavs would go Hack-a-Iggy to break the Dubs' rhythm in Game 6. While doing that, I think the Cavs basically have no option but to go big also. Going small just isn't their style.



What I'm trying to understand is how the Cavs lost the finals at home in a game 6 right after LeBron just goes and declares himself the greatest basketball player in the world... Even though I wanted Dubs to win it all I'm still really shocked that the Cavs didn't force a game 7. People were saying that Cleveland was crippled because they were missing a few players. I mean they still had (of course) "The King" LeBron, center Timofey Mozgov, Shumpert, Jones, and JR Smith...Some of those players excelled from downtown in the earlier games. I seriously don't even think The Warriors put a center on the floor the entire game 6 either... Guess I should just shut up and be happy for Oakland (even though they plan to move Dubs to San Francisco). Excited for next season for sure though. Especially for Sacramento (my home). They got George Karl as head coach in Feb, and that was his first bad season in 20 years. The guy has a lot of playoff appearances and victories under their belt. New management, new arena in the works too, hopefully things are lookin up.


----------



## Azyiu

TonyGD said:


> What I'm trying to understand is how the Cavs lost the finals at home in a game 6 right after LeBron just goes and declares himself the greatest basketball player in the world... Even though I wanted Dubs to win it all I'm still really shocked that the Cavs didn't force a game 7. People were saying that Cleveland was crippled because they were missing a few players. I mean they still had (of course) "The King" LeBron, center Timofey Mozgov, Shumpert, Jones, and JR Smith...Some of those players excelled from downtown in the earlier games. I seriously don't even think The Warriors put a center on the floor the entire game 6 either... Guess I should just shut up and be happy for Oakland (even though they plan to move Dubs to San Francisco). Excited for next season for sure though. Especially for Sacramento (my home). They got George Karl as head coach in Feb, and that was his first bad season in 20 years. The guy has a lot of playoff appearances and victories under their belt. New management, new arena in the works too, hopefully things are lookin up.



I don't know, the Cavs even when healthy don't match up well against the Warriors. They may not even go THAT small if they were healthy. And as we can see, if they don't go small; they fell into the Warriors' speed trap. In short, I still think the Warriors would win the series 9 times out of 10 though, and James' numbers would not have been as impressive, if the Cavs were healthy. 

As for the "I am the Best in the world" comment... geez, where do I begin? I mean, I am sure both MJ and Kobe are likely jerks in real-life (I am a Lakers fan, by the way), but they ain't dumb enough to call themselves "The Best of the World" kind of crap in their prime! That sort of titles are given by others, not self proclaimed.

Defending a title is WAY harder to win your first one. The Dubs won't win another 60 plus games, I don't think; and they likely won't earn home court again either. I am anxious to see how the Warriors respond comes next season. A lot of it depends on the schedule, and if those schedulers are kind to them; they may have a softer early season with no long road trips. We will see.

Right now, I am looking forward to the draft on Thursday!


----------



## TonyGD

Oh man this media speculation about George Karl "openly discussing" deals that involve trading DeMarcus Cousins is killing me... Which I guess might be good news if you're a Lakers fan. Hopefully gets confirmed or denied soon, the reason I too am looking forward to the draft.


----------



## Azyiu

The Kings are so dysfunctional, whether George Karl is fired or not, or whether DMC is traded or not; they won't go very far before the season even get started! I thought the Maloof brothers were bad. Man, this new owner Vivek Ranadivé ain't much better IMO. We will see how this play out. At this stage, I don't see the Lakers would make a move on DMC. I think they will wait and check guys like K-Love or LA. I don't think Marc Gasol would leave Memphis though.

Oh, I thought the T-Wolves, Lakers and even the Knicks all got the right guy for their teams. And what is up with those Knicks' fans and Stephen A. Smith? I mean, don't be stupid and just STFU! Let Porzingis play first before you guys boo him already! He cannot be any worse than those clowns in Knicks uniforms last season!


----------



## TonyGD

Yeah even with Divac as VP of basketball and franchise operations The Kings management is pretty much looked at as a clown show. I thought Cauley-Stein wasn't a bad pick though. For an elite defender big dude's got some range https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i89E4DyhVU0 I get that its just for practice/demonstration and its totally different when someone is actually there to guard you, but I'm pretty excited to see what he'll do on the floor in a Kings jersey this upcoming season.

Right? Porzingis seems promising too... Especially for the age of 19. Over 7 feet tall, dunks for days, also a consistent shooter and rim protector? Doesn't make sense to just boo the guy before he gets to prove himself in a game. Its like oh you're new to the NBA? Well forget all those prior years of experience you may have, because we hate you.


----------



## Azyiu

TonyGD said:


> Yeah even with Divac as VP of basketball and franchise operations The Kings management is pretty much looked at as a clown show. I thought Cauley-Stein wasn't a bad pick though. For an elite defender big dude's got some range https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i89E4DyhVU0 I get that its just for practice/demonstration and its totally different when someone is actually there to guard you, but I'm pretty excited to see what he'll do on the floor in a Kings jersey this upcoming season.
> 
> Right? Porzingis seems promising too... Especially for the age of 19. Over 7 feet tall, dunks for days, also a consistent shooter and rim protector? Doesn't make sense to just boo the guy before he gets to prove himself in a game. Its like oh you're new to the NBA? Well forget all those prior years of experience you may have, because we hate you.



Yeah, dude, good luck with the Kings next season, I guess.

As for the Porzingis booing, that is why I never have any respect for those Knicks fans. Hell, in my eyes Melo is making a fool out of himself over this whole thing too. Using those Knicks fans logic on him, what have you done for the Knicks, like ever? So maybe before you hate on a new dude, you first start winning more games? Just saying.


----------



## Shawn

I'm anxious to see how well Thunder will do next season as they had a pretty rough year....interesting to see how their new coach will do as well.

A little late here but I was glad to see Golden State win it and I really like that game so congrats to them. The draft was ok, like I said, can't wait to see how Thunder will do.


----------



## TonyGD

So anyone gonna be watching Summer League?


----------



## Azyiu

TonyGD said:


> So anyone gonna be watching Summer League?



I watched a few minutes of it... I think it was the Grizzlies vs Hornets. Then again, the competition isn't as tough as the real thing; so I only stayed watching for a short while. Will watch more when the LV Summer League starts, I guess? I wanted to check out D'Angelo Russell.


----------



## MaxSwagger

I'm fortunate enough to have a tv decently close to my desk so I usually catch quite a bit of it since it's on during work hours. Usually try to watch specific players more than teams. But yeah, the competition isn't there so you have to take that into perspective.


----------



## Azyiu

Some NBA front office people have mentioned this in the past, and I think it is a valid point, in light of the DeAndre Jordan situation - the NBA needs to change one of their free agency rules - either open the free agency period after they have come up with the salary cap number for the upcoming season, or the player will have to put his signature on a contract when he agrees, without knowing the exact amount he will make (even though the uncertainty will last for only maybe a week to 10 days)......


----------



## TonyGD

Azyiu said:


> I watched a few minutes of it... I think it was the Grizzlies vs Hornets. Then again, the competition isn't as tough as the real thing; so I only stayed watching for a short while. Will watch more when the LV Summer League starts, I guess? I wanted to check out D'Angelo Russell.



Yeah LV Summer League is where its at for you and I since thats where our teams are at. 
"the competition isn't as tough as the real thing" TELL ME ABOUT IT, my Kings are the "defending summer league champs"...w/ no playoff appearance in 9 years+no other championship victories...it hurts. 
Yeah I'm trying to see this Sim Bhullar guy and Kings draft pick Willy Cauley-Stein. 

Sac is up against the Raptors at 6:30 ET, and it says your Lakers and D'Angelo Russell face the T Wolves at 8:30 ET. 

Also in light of DeAndre Jordan: THIS KID'S FRICKIN MELTDOWN HOLY CRAP


----------



## Azyiu

TonyGD said:


> Also in light of DeAndre Jordan: THIS KID'S FRICKIN MELTDOWN HOLY CRAP



Oh God!!! That dude is PI$$ED, and that's an understatement!!! LOL!!!


----------



## Azyiu

Very cool article and photos of Anthony Davis dunking the Sun! 

How I Shot NBA Star Anthony Davis Dunking the Sun

And this is the money shot!


----------



## Azyiu

Can you guys believe the FIRST pre-season game of the year is tonight in LA? The Nuggets @ Clippers to be exact. I might tune in to watch a few minutes of it, but I won't expect much out of any pre-season game.


----------



## Leviathus

KOBE FOREVER!!!!


----------



## Smoked Porter

This thread is a ghost town. 

If the Rockets were gonna pick a year to .... the bed, I guess it may as well be this one, since Golden State and San Antonio are goddamn juggernauts right now anyway. Still disappointing and embarrassing though. I blame Khloe Kardashian.


----------



## VILARIKA

I agree, the Rockets might be able to get away with 1 win against those teams in the playoffs. And now that Blake is gone too, the path to the WCF will be pretty easy for them


----------



## Smoked Porter

I mostly agree, but I think the Thunder will still be trouble for SA and GSW. But yeah, the west isn't looking nearly as stacked as last year.


----------



## VILARIKA

Oops totally forgot about them.

I've been thinking about that Spurs vs Warriors game. It was such a landslide, would Duncan playing have made a big difference? Curry still couldn't be contained by Kawhi and the Warriors forced a lot of turnovers. Then their bench came in and killed them too


----------



## Smoked Porter

Not sure, to be honest, but probably not on that night. My memory's a little foggy on it. I actually watched that game (or tried to anyway), but nodded off sometime in the second quarter, and woke up to the final score.


----------



## Smoked Porter

So this was pretty awesome.


----------



## StevenC

All Star Saturday was crazy this year! Between KAT winning the Skills Challenge, another ridiculous 3pt Contest, and of course the Perfect Dunk Off!

Shame they couldn't get 200 in Sunday.


----------



## VILARIKA

That under the legs dunk by Gordon is one of the best dunks I've ever seen


----------



## Smoked Porter

Ugh, that botched Motiejunas trade with the Pistons was such a sh_i_tshow. I was wishing Houston hadn't traded him in the first place, now I'm still wishing that, and really worried about his back. If he does do fine the rest of the year, I doubt he'd want to resign after the trade attempt. Jeeeezus, that blew up in the Rockets' faces.


----------



## Smoked Porter




----------



## StevenC

Kobe's last game tonight!


----------



## Smoked Porter

^ I have League Pass, so I'm gonna watch that later. Tonight, I'm watching the Warriors go for 73!


----------



## StevenC

Game 7 tonight! Who's watching?


----------



## Azyiu

Wow! Finally someone is posting here! It is so sad the season ended the way it was, and it is also sad to see thread becomes so dead... anyway, draft night was great, and there were a few interesting trades and rumors... hopefully more people would post here in the upcoming season.


----------



## StevenC

Finals were great, I thought. Good for Cleveland.

I'll be watching a bunch of Knicks games this year to see Derrick Rose. I'll maybe buy a jersey, but I think I'll get the D Rose 7 in a more neutral colour than blue and orange.

A lot of fun teams this year, with the Timberwolves hopeful ascension, and hopefully Milwaukee will get it together with Giannis, too.


----------



## Womb raider

StevenC said:


> Finals were great, I thought. Good for Cleveland.
> 
> I'll be watching a bunch of Knicks games this year to see Derrick Rose. I'll maybe buy a jersey, but I think I'll get the D Rose 7 in a more neutral colour than blue and orange.


Assuming D Rose is healthy enough to play a bunch of games


----------



## Azyiu

If healthy, D-Rose and the Knicks actually ain't that bad this coming season... with D-Rose, Melo, Porzingis as core... hey, disagree all you want, but I think D12 may be a good fit to the Knicks.


----------



## Azyiu

With Jim Buss still in charge, the Lakers are like the Rodney Dangerfield in basketball... we don't get no respect, nobody wants to come, stars don't even want to meet with us... lol!


----------



## StevenC

Hey, at least the Lakers got Mozgov! Looks like Joakim Noah is heading to the Knicks as well. Melo didn't go to the Bulls, so the Bulls are going to Melo.


----------



## Lasik124

Kyrie with the clutch three!


----------



## Azyiu

Reports are saying KD is "blown away" by the Clippers after their 4-hour meeting... KD, please, anywhere but the Clippers!


----------



## StevenC

I have a confession... I'm a Clippers fan. Frankly, I just want KD to go somewhere other than OKC. Not because KD and Westbrook are a formidable combo, but just for a change. Though, preferably not Spurs or Warriors.


----------



## StevenC

Kevin Durant has agreed to a 1 and 1 deal with Golden State

My Next Chapter | The Players' Tribune


----------



## extendedsolo

StevenC said:


> Kevin Durant has agreed to a 1 and 1 deal with Golden State
> 
> My Next Chapter | The Players' Tribune



Dude is going to get PAID after this contract is up. Can't wait to see how Golden state runs their offense now, but basically you will have a star on the floor at all times. 

Also if the 1 and 1 is true then Curry and Durant will have to figure out what to do next summer in order stay together. Both are going to want a max deal.


----------



## StevenC

It's apparently a $54.3M deal, with a player option for the second year.


----------



## Azyiu

I can understand the hate for KD, yet I also think it is kind of unfair to him. He is a smart guy, and money ain't a factor in his decision. So my guess is, he either knows deep down RW won't extend or due to that and could be traded by the deadline. What if RW got traded and he is the only one left? Or, he finally realizes the way OKC handles player personnel, his team won't get much better than last year. IMO, so by signing with the Dubs, he gives himself a great chance to win and grow.


----------



## Nick

some of the deals this year are insane - Derozen earns $57 a minute that he is alive for the next 4 years!


----------



## Azyiu

That TV deal definitely messed up Adam Silver's plan on keeping the salary cap system alive, as well as making sure small market teams stay competitive. I am fully expecting another lockout in the summer of 2017, when both sides can re-open another collective bargain discussion meeting. If not, the cap is expected to reach the $105M per team level... this is insane!


----------



## Smoked Porter

Wade has gone to the Bulls. This offseason is just bananas.

On KD to the Warriors, I'm not mad at him for doing whatever it takes to get a ring, he deserves it, and I'm not mad at the Warriors for getting him either, because who wouldn't? Still, something about it just doesn't sit totally right with me, for whatever reason. I was really hoping that him and Westbrook would be able to make it happen with OKC, they were my go-to League Pass team on nights the Rockets weren't playing.


----------



## Azyiu

I don't think signing D-Wade is such a great move for the Bulls at all....it is a puzzling move in my opinion...Wade+Rondo+Butler as a trio has the name recognition and looks good on paper...all 3 needs the ball to be effective....if you say they take turn initiating the offense, then you need the other 2 to space the floor...neither Wade nor Rondo shoots 3s...it now means Mirotic almost has to start at the 4 but then you have another weak defender on the floor....I don't think Rondo and Wade are good defenders anymore...and then you have the issue of style....I thought the Bulls wanted to get younger and Hoiberg wanted to install sort of a pace-and-space system....that goes out of the window now....


----------



## Smoked Porter

Yep, I agree with all that. Another brilliant move by the Bulls front office.


----------



## Womb raider

Bulls didn't really have much of a choice tbh. They could have tanked I suppose, but there's no guarantee they'd get a high pick and they lose out on a lot of potential playoff money. They could have saved the salary for next year's crop of free agents, but what big name free agent wants to sign with a crappy team?
I suppose their mentality was to construct a competitive team and hopefully entice some big name free agent to sign with them next year. The team is cobbled together poorly and a few injuries will kill the season, but looking at it from the front office's perspective, there's not much else they could have done. As it is now, they went from missing the playoffs to being a 4 or 5 seed, despite having a clueless coach. I will watch because it will either be a decent season or a train wreck.


----------



## extendedsolo

As a Bulls fan, Gar Forman and John Paxton have been a disaster in the front office for awhile now. They wielded their power by firing Tom Thibidou and hiring a vastly inferior coach in Hoiberg. No one respects Hoiberg and he'll be back to coaching college kids where it's way easier to coach because he's terrible. The Bulls will continue to spin their wheels until Reinsdorf dies and someone else has the chance to buy the team. The Wade signing is just a way to keep interest up and sell tickets. It's going to be a massive disaster with Butler, Rondo, and Wade this year. At least it'll be fun to watch from the outside.


----------



## Azyiu

IMHO, the Bulls have already traded away D-Rose (injury prone or not, people still buy tix to see him play) and then letting both Noah and Pau walk... they should never have signed Rondo in that case. Plus, before they signed D-Wade, they were in a semi-rebuild mode anyway, why not find a taker for Butler and get some nice pieces back for a full rebuild instead of this half way approach? The Bulls are now good enough to make the playoffs, perhaps as good as the #5 seed; but are never bad enough to earn a good draft pick for the next two years or so. Oh, and have I already mentioned Rondo? Let's hope he doesn't do anything stupid to ruin the team's chemistry at all.


----------



## Azyiu

It is official. Timmy retires... thanks for everything, and you sir made those Lakers / Spurs playoffs battles fun! I have nothing but the utmost respect for you and the Spurs organization. Good luck the rest of your life!


----------



## Azyiu

We all knew Shaq left the Magic for the Lakers in 1996... but, geez, I didn't know the Magic's management at that time blew it so badly. 

http://www.cbssports.com/nba/news/t...o-magic-let-the-lakers-steal-shaquille-oneal/


----------



## Lasik124

Alright alright

Lets bring this thread back!

Anyone got thoughts on the season so far?

Rooting for the spurs, looking good! Even the bench is great

Warriors are so stacked its almost goofy to watch.


----------



## Leviathus

All i know is i call the uv777bk "Jerry West" cos it's the (ss.org) logo.


----------



## Azyiu

I haven't watched the Knicks for over a month until tonight on ABC... man, I thought my Lakers suck on D... geez, the Knicks ain't even trying tonight! And without Irving, the Cavs ain't even trying to push things either, yet they are up by double digital effortlessly... not a good game to watch so far.

*EDIT*: Congrats to LBJ for reaching 28,000pts.


----------



## Azyiu

Draymond Green got a triple-double @ Grizzlies tonight with only 4 points. He has 4 pts, 12 rebs, 10 assists, 10 steals. Wow!


----------



## Azyiu

Kyrie Irving believes the earth is flat. Link


----------



## StevenC

And Draymond Green agrees with him. And Blake Griffin is a creationist.

I hadn't read all of what Kyrie said, but damn his reasoning is just awful. Like, really awful. He literally suggests thinking it through when he clearly hasn't. The guy is from Australia, flight times don't make sense with a flat earth. He has enough money to learn to fly, buy a plane and do a lap to prove it.


----------



## Lasik124

Enjoyed the all star game, love seeing ridiculous alley oops.

Cousins is over to the Pelicans now. I love watching Anthony Davis play, so will be interesting to see them together.


----------



## Azyiu

Lasik124 said:


> Enjoyed the all star game, love seeing ridiculous alley oops.
> 
> Cousins is over to the Pelicans now. I love watching Anthony Davis play, so will be interesting to see them together.



I don't know, man. Personally I thought this year's ASG was just meh... the event I enjoyed the most was actually the Skills Challenge. Both the Slam Dunk contest and the 3-pts shooting contest were just too anti-climatic to be enjoyable.

The Pelicans are now one of the toughest teams inside on both ends. They are only 2.5 games behind the #8 Nuggets as of right now, and with 25 games left to go, the Pels could go as high as #7, I think.


----------



## Azyiu

I am watching the Lakers @ Thunder when typing this message. The LA crew did a prolonged interview with Magic. He definitely sounds like he know what he is doing, and I am feeling MUCH BETTER about him being in charge now. Lol!


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> I am watching the Lakers @ Thunder when typing this message. The LA crew did a prolonged interview with Magic. He definitely sounds like he know what he is doing, and I am feeling MUCH BETTER about him being in charge now. Lol!



You're in a better place than my Bulls.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> You're in a better place than my Bulls.



Dude, with D-Wade in and Butler becoming the man; also D-Rose and Noah both gone, I thought your Bulls would be playing much better than barely hanging onto the #8 spot. At this rate, either the Heat (who could have thought in Dec) or the Bucks could take your #8 spot away... the final few weeks will be very interesting.


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> Dude, with D-Wade in and Butler becoming the man; also D-Rose and Noah both gone, I thought your Bulls would be playing much better than barely hanging onto the #8 spot. At this rate, either the Heat (who could have thought in Dec) or the Bucks could take your #8 spot away... the final few weeks will be very interesting.



I'd say they will be more painful. They haven't had a consistent plan all year. First they wanted to ride the vets.... once they realized the chemistry was bad and hopefully by now that Hoiberg can't coach they moved to the younger guys. Now you never know what's going to happen any given night. They play great against good teams and play down to bad teams. If I were a betting man, given their remaining schedule, I would think they don't make the playoffs.


----------



## Azyiu

Interesting development last night... first of all, the Spurs were down by 25pts or more vs the Kings at home in the first half, but they came all the way back as of the start of the 4th qtr... and they were without Kwahi and LA (rest), no less! Very impressive come back win!

On the other hand, with the Bulls continue their free falling of late; combining with both the Heat and Bucks' victories, those 3 teams are only separated by half a game for the #8 spot...


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> Interesting development last night... first of all, the Spurs were down by 25pts or more vs the Kings at home in the first half, but they came all the way back as of the start of the 4th qtr... and they were without Kwahi and LA (rest), no less! Very impressive come back win!
> 
> On the other hand, with the Bulls continue their free falling of late; combining with both the Heat and Bucks' victories, those 3 teams are only separated by half a game for the #8 spot...



They have the easiest schedule of any team by far in April but knowing the Bulls they will find a way to screw that up and somehow miss the playoffs. Not that it really matters to me that they make it. Not really all that interested in watching Cleveland or Boston sweep us.


----------



## Azyiu

Speaking of Boston, I don't care if they are young or new to the Playoffs but I like their chances to advance! If, a big if, they make it to face the Cavs, I truly think they have a good shot at upsetting them. 

As for the Cavs, they really miss K-Love and their middle is relatively weak compared to several other eastern playoffs bound teams. Teams like the Celtics, Wiz and even the Raptors are piling up bigs to challenge the Cavs'. This year's eastern playoffs should be quite interesting to watch.


----------



## StevenC

I really hope the Celtics get to the Finals, because I will be in Boston in early June.


----------



## Azyiu

StevenC said:


> I really hope the Celtics get to the Finals, because I will be in Boston in early June.



Sorry to break it to you, the Cs' road to even the ECF won't be easy, let alone making the Finals. As it stands right now, y'all have to fight off either the Bucks or the Heat in the first round. And then likely the Wiz in the second round. While I think the Cs should be able to make it pass the first round, the second round is a toss up, man. And finally you have the Cavs in the ECF, if you make it there. I dare to say this could be LBJ's final real shot at a title this season, so I bet he is going to give everything he has in the playoffs. Good luck though... I won't be cheering for y'all, I am a Lakers fan. Lol!


----------



## StevenC

I'm not a Celtics fan, but I'm not going to be near Cleveland, San Antonio or San Francisco. I'd much rather see the Wizards do well than Boston, though, because I really like John Wall.

I think Lebron's got a few years left for titles.


----------



## Azyiu

LeBron might still be a top tier player or near the top for the next 2-3 years, but the Cavs are seriously over the cap until the summer of 2019! Worst yet, guys like Tristan Thompson, Shumpert and JR Smith are both under contract until 2020. Their only real trade chip is still and will always be Kevin Love (under contract through 2019 with a player option for 2019-2020, the same goes for Irving). What I am trying to say is, LeBron's body might still be able but the Cavs' cap situation is making it very hard for them to get new, good supporting players. Unless they sign a bunch of vets who are chasing a ring for cheap...


----------



## StevenC

Unless they sign a bunch of vets who are chasing a ring for cheap like they've been doing the past few weeks.


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> LeBron might still be a top tier player or near the top for the next 2-3 years, but the Cavs are seriously over the cap until the summer of 2019! Worst yet, guys like Tristan Thompson, Shumpert and JR Smith are both under contract until 2020. Their only real trade chip is still and will always be Kevin Love (under contract through 2019 with a player option for 2019-2020, the same goes for Irving). What I am trying to say is, LeBron's body might still be able but the Cavs' cap situation is making it very hard for them to get new, good supporting players. Unless they sign a bunch of vets who are chasing a ring for cheap...



Why do they need new supporting players? Kevin Love and Kyrie Irving are all stars... They have a good supporting case in Thompson, Smith, Shumpert, Frye and they have some seasoned Vets like Williams and Jefferson still contributing. Yeah they aren't developing rookies but they're competing for a 3rd straight finals appearance.. Lebron has never been seriously injured either. I think this team competes for a few years still. Also, I'm not a Cavs fan. Just a die hard Bulls fan who watches the Cavs dismantle my team 4 times a year.


----------



## StevenC

GH0STrider said:


> Just a die hard Bulls fan who watches the Cavs dismantle my team 4 times a year.



But you guys have won 7 of the last 8 matches...


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> Why do they need new supporting players? Kevin Love and Kyrie Irving are all stars... They have a good supporting case in Thompson, Smith, Shumpert, Frye and they have some seasoned Vets like Williams and Jefferson still contributing. Yeah they aren't developing rookies but they're competing for a 3rd straight finals appearance.. Lebron has never been seriously injured either. I think this team competes for a few years still. Also, I'm not a Cavs fan. Just a die hard Bulls fan who watches the Cavs dismantle my team 4 times a year.



Smith maybe LBJ's buddy and all, but I only see Thompson and Frye (but is getting old) as keepers among the guys you mentioned. Also, sure, the Cavs could hold onto Irving, Love and LBJ until their contracts are up, but by then except for Irving their core group would become so old like the Celtics in the early 90's. I really think the Cavs' management won't just sit around and let their players getting old without doing anything. So I am sure a year from now or sooner, Love would be gone for a couple younger players, or draft pick(s).

Either that, or I can also see them doing what the Bulls did in the final MJ years. Stockpiling vets and go for rings, and blow up the whole team to start fresh again.


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> Smith maybe LBJ's buddy and all, but I only see Thompson and Frye (but is getting old) as keepers among the guys you mentioned. Also, sure, the Cavs could hold onto Irving, Love and LBJ until their contracts are up, but by then except for Irving their core group would become so old like the Celtics in the early 90's. I really think the Cavs' management won't just sit around and let their players getting old without doing anything. So I am sure a year from now or sooner, Love would be gone for a couple younger players, or draft pick(s).
> 
> Either that, or I can also see them doing what the Bulls did in the final MJ years. Stockpiling vets and go for rings, and blow up the whole team to start fresh again.



Irving is just 24, Love 28. They're going to be productive, all-star caliber players for many years to come. Yeah some of the role players are up their in age but they can easily be replaced at a bargain. Lebron is 32 but given his talent level I don't see him slowing down anytime soon. You aren't going to trade Love or Irving for players that help you win now and if you do all you're going to be looking for is another Love or Irving.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> Irving is just 24, Love 28. They're going to be productive, all-star caliber players for many years to come. Yeah some of the role players are up their in age but they can easily be replaced at a bargain. Lebron is 32 but given his talent level I don't see him slowing down anytime soon. You aren't going to trade Love or Irving for players that help you win now and if you do all you're going to be looking for is another Love or Irving.



No, I do not mean trading Love now or soon to get better, but like you have mentioned, he is 28 now. His trade value is only going to be so good in the next couple years. Once he hits 30 his value is not going to go up. 

What I am trying to say is, if the Cavs aim for long term flexibility they should consider trading Love when he is still worth something back; especially IF they do not win a title this or next year. If you hold on to your big guns for too long, you are only going to stay competitive for so long.

Off topic, Jerry Krause passed away... RIP.


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> No, I do not mean trading Love now or soon to get better, but like you have mentioned, he is 28 now. His trade value is only going to be so good in the next couple years. Once he hits 30 his value is not going to go up.
> 
> What I am trying to say is, if the Cavs aim for long term flexibility they should consider trading Love when he is still worth something back; especially IF they do not win a title this or next year. If you hold on to your big guns for too long, you are only going to stay competitive for so long.
> 
> Off topic, Jerry Krause passed away... RIP.



I just feel with the way the NBA is going if you trade a Forward/center that can get you 20/10 every night and stretch the floor out to the 3 point line then you will simply just be looking for another player with that same skill set. Spacing is such a big deal in today's game. 

And yes, RIP to Jerry. I wish he could have seen the Hall of Fame in his lifetime. He put together some great teams and really deserved it.


----------



## Azyiu

GH0STrider said:


> I just feel with the way the NBA is going if you trade a Forward/center that can get you 20/10 every night and stretch the floor out to the 3 point line then you will simply just be looking for another player with that same skill set. Spacing is such a big deal in today's game.
> 
> And yes, *RIP to Jerry. I wish he could have seen the Hall of Fame in his lifetime. He put together some great teams and really deserved it*.



Agreed, like him or not but he indeed put together arguably one of the best teams of all-time.

Oh, and did anyone watch the Suns @ Celtics game? Man, Booker's 70 pts in a loss is interesting, but what's up with the C's D? Lol!


----------



## Azyiu

HUGE win for the Blazers over the Nuggets!! They are now the new owner of the #8 spot out west with a full game in front of these same Nuggets.

...and Lakers... please don't beat them Wiz... LOL!


----------



## StevenC

And as it was foretold, the Bulls beat the Cavs on national TV.


----------



## Azyiu

StevenC said:


> And as it was foretold, the Bulls beat the Cavs on national TV.



I do not like the LeBrons, but I am really wondering just what the hell is wrong with them lately? They are relatively healthy, and LBJ has been "rested" (ouch!)... My point is, really good teams just won't fold like this this late into the season. I will be really surprised if they make it to the ECF, and/or Lue still has a job by this time next year.


----------



## StevenC

Yeah, David Blatt's win record with the Cavs is currently better than Lue's. It'll be a shame if they fall apart in the playoffs because I don't think anyone else in the East can make a competitive series with the top West teams.


----------



## Azyiu

StevenC said:


> Yeah, David Blatt's win record with the Cavs is currently better than Lue's. It'll be a shame if they fall apart in the playoffs because I don't think anyone else in the East can make a competitive series with the top West teams.



Blatt isn't a bad coach, but looking at him from afar his coaching style just doesn't fit in the NBA too well. Worst yet, he is stubborn like Mike D'Antoni and wouldn't change his way no matter what. You just can't coach by playing style only in the NBA these days. You must adjust to the talents you have. That is why I think Pop is such a great coach. Speaking of D'Antoni, I think he is just an extremely lucky bastard. Not too many coaches get such a second, third chance... and it so happen things seem to work out in Houston this time around. Man, he is just lucky!

I know Lue can coach, but honestly I don't think he is ready to be a head coach to lead, to teach and to grow a team yet. He becomes a head coach for the Cavs due to circumstances. No disrespecting him, but I think anyone LBJ doesn't hate and happens to be Blatt's top aid could become the Cavs' head coach.

Agree? No?


----------



## StevenC

I think being on the right side of LeBron is a big part of it. I think the biggest part of it is that last year Blatt was being taken over by LeBron, and after being fired Lue would just tell LeBron to shut up and LeBron respected that.


----------



## GH0STrider

East is certainly getting interesting. I still think the Cavs are back in the finals. There are no real threats besides Boston maybe. Even then, I take the Cavs in a 7 games series.


----------



## Azyiu

All the talks about them Cavs turning it on... just as the slumping Hawks are without D-Howard and Schroder, and they are @ Cavs... maybe LeBron should have rested.


----------



## Azyiu

Playoffs time is here! The 3/6 match ups in both conferences are quite intriguing.

As for the Bucks/Raptors series, per what I saw over the past 2-3 playoffs from the Raptors... sorry, I just don't have much faith in them this year. They won't go far this year even if they get pass the Bucks. There is no way they can beat the Cavs, even though the Cavs sort of slumped through the final few weeks of the regular season...

Slightly off topic... I miss those days when first rounds were best of 5...


----------



## GH0STrider

Azyiu said:


> Playoffs time is here! The 3/6 match ups in both conferences are quite intriguing.
> 
> As for the Bucks/Raptors series, per what I saw over the past 2-3 playoffs from the Raptors... sorry, I just don't have much faith in them this year. They won't go far this year even if they get pass the Bucks. There is no way they can beat the Cavs, even though the Cavs sort of slumped through the final few weeks of the regular season...
> 
> Slightly off topic... I miss those days when first rounds were best of 5...



I'm genuinely annoyed the Bulls didn't take care of business and land that 6th seed. The Bulls probably would have upset the raptors. 

And yeah.... the best of 7 in the first round is a waste of time imo. I get it's more revenue but if you're down 3-0 you aren't coming back. Might as well just make it a best of 5.


----------



## Azyiu

Bleacher report is saying C's Isaiah Thomas' sister was killed in a car crash this morning... bad news... 

http://bleacherreport.com/nba


----------



## StevenC

Giannis is amazing, and the Bucks aren't even fully healthy. This is going to be the best team in the league soon.


----------



## Azyiu

Yeah, the Bucks looked very impressive in Game 1! I know I am saying it seemingly after the fact, but I do not have faith in the Raptors in the post season.


----------



## Azyiu

All of them are pretty cool illustrations. Which one(s) is your favorite?

http://www.espn.com/sportsnation/story/_/id/19165777/asur-misoa-illustrated-interpretation-first-round-nba-playoff-matchups


----------



## Azyiu

I do not hate the Raptors, but I highly doubt they could turn it around. They ain't newbies to the playoffs, and they even got as far as the ECF last year; yet I just don't see any sense of urgency in their plays through the first 3 games. Except for Ibaka playing with some passion and energy, the rest of the team just don't seem to play with the same level of energy for the most part. Hell, DeRozan and Lowry are hot and cold, you just can't rely on them at all it seems.

On the other hand, though I don't see enough of the Bucks during the season, they clearly play with a ton more energy in these first few games. Like in game 2, where they eventually lost, they just never gave up when they were down by 13 or something in the 3rd qtr.


----------



## StevenC

I don't care if the Spurs or the Cavs win in the end, I just hope the Warriors lose. Like, all of those guys deserve to lose. With Steve Kerr out, what's there to like about the Warriors?

Draymond Green is a dirty player who calls out other guys for being dirty; complains on every play and then calls out other guys for complaining on plays; plays against injured teams, injures other players and then says the Cavs have an easy road. I wouldn't wish an injury on anybody, but if something career ending happened to him I wouldn't be unhappy.

Then you've got Kevin "hardest road" Durant and Zaza "try to kill Kawhi" Pachulia...


----------



## squids

StevenC said:


> I don't care if the Spurs or the Cavs win in the end, I just hope the Warriors lose. Like, all of those guys deserve to lose. With Steve Kerr out, what's there to like about the Warriors?
> 
> Draymond Green is a dirty player who calls out other guys for being dirty; complains on every play and then calls out other guys for complaining on plays; plays against injured teams, injures other players and then says the Cavs have an easy road. I wouldn't wish an injury on anybody, but if something career ending happened to him I wouldn't be unhappy.
> 
> Then you've got Kevin "hardest road" Durant and Zaza "try to kill Kawhi" Pachulia...


wow someone's a little salty. 
as someone who obviously supports the warriors, i can see that green is sometimes overly aggressive, but he plays some of the best defense in the NBA for sure. as for KD, hey if i worked for my mom and got a job somewhere else that paid a lot more and actually had a career path that i'd want to follow, then i'd leave too. i don't have anything to say about zaza as im pretty meh on him. 
and you can't honestly have so much hate for draymond when you have lebron james, the most petty, childish player in the league. if you want to talk about KD leaving, first talk about lebron leaving cleveland, NOT winning a championship, and then coming back to cleveland. THAT is sad. all he is is a big guy who can power through the middle. it's like watching the big kid push all the others out of the way on some school team. and don't even get me started on jefferson, that guy looks like one of the hot dogs in that "sausage party" movie.
don't get me wrong, i don't hate the cavs. kyrie irving is one of the most impressive players out there right now. but you can't .... all over the warriors, and not look at the facts. and "deserve to lose"? that's a pretty ....ty thing to say man.


----------



## Leviathus

squids said:


> all he is is a big guy who can power through the middle



You trollin?


----------



## squids

Leviathus said:


> You trollin?


Lol maybe just a little bit

watching this game, nothing is more of a bummer than cleveland fans. booing during freethrows? that's some high school b.s.


----------



## Leviathus

Doesn't every away team get booed at the line the whole season long?


----------



## Azyiu

I thought this thread went dead... I miss the days when there were like 10 or more regular posters for all kinds of discussion...

Anyway, whether you are a Cavs fan or a Warriors fan, the officiating was a disaster in Game 4.

In other news, 3 on 3 basketball officially an Olympic sport. Somewhere AI is thinking about a comeback? Lol!


----------



## Azyiu

It looks to me once they lost that early lead, the Cavs just sort of losing that fire they displayed early on.


----------



## Lasik124

Warriors suck


----------



## Leviathus

^lulz


----------



## Azyiu

Looks like the 76ers / Celtics picks swap is going to happen. With this year's #3 + 2 first rounders from next year (via Lakers and Kings), it looks like the C's will stay very competitive in the long run. That's scary.

http://www.espn.com/nba/story/_/id/...adelphia-76ers-agree-swap-nos-1-3-draft-picks


----------



## StevenC

These trade discussions are more exciting than the playoffs.


----------



## Azyiu

PG13 could be next to be moved... but I really don't see who the Cavs have not named Irving, James or Love on their roster might interest the Pacers. That is unless the Cavs intended to get rid of K-Love after 3 trying years. K-Love is a good player, but he just doesn't seem to fit in too well with the Cavs.


----------



## StevenC

I don't think the Pacers want any players. Just some picks to rebuild with.


----------



## Azyiu

StevenC said:


> I don't think the Pacers want any players. Just some picks to rebuild with.



They should go for expiring contracts if they want to rebuild with cap flexibility. The Lakers did just that by trading Russell and Mozgov to the Nets for Lopez + the 27th pick.

And what is up with D-Howard? He can't even stick around with his hometown team? As if he isn't even trying anymore... he deserved to be reduced to just another journeyman.


----------



## Azyiu

When I woke up this morning, not only I wasn't on the wrong side of the bed... AND I found out Nick "Born Reble" Young is no longer a Laker... joy!


----------



## Azyiu

Michael Jordan fan has crying Lebron James image tattooed to leg http://www.espn.com/nba/story/_/id/1...e-tattooed-leg
via @espn App http://www.espn.com/espn/apps/espn

This is classic! Lol! 

And the tattoo artist did a great job!


----------



## Azyiu

When you have 4 bad seasons in a row, you can't help but be caution about rooting for your team, lol!


----------



## StevenC

Time to buy a Rockets jersey, I suppose...


----------



## Azyiu

^ hold that off for now, lol. CP3 hasn't committed to the Rockets long term yet. CP3 will be at this exact same spot as a FA next summer. If the CP3 / Harden duo doesn't work out, he could still go anywhere he wishes like joining forces with LBJ somewhere. I wouldn't buy a Rockets CP3 jersey just yet, if I were you, lol.


----------



## StevenC

Gordon Hayward broke his ankle 5 minutes into the game! Feel so bad for him and Celtics fans.


----------



## Azyiu

Been away... well, the Celtics are hot even without Hayward, and without Irving the past 2 games. I don't think they are for real this year yet, but the way the Cavs have been playing thus far; the Cs could earn home court over the Cavs. Still, I wouldn't beat against LeBron, so we will see what happen in next Spring.

As for my Lakers, I know won't be too good, but I like what I see in Randle, Clarkson and especially Kuzma this year!! Meanwhile, I thought Ball is doing ok, but he obviously needs to improve his shooting. The same goes for Ingram, and he must improve his FT shooting too.


----------



## Azyiu

Wow @ the Dubs! Coming back from a 22 pts halftime deficit and then lead by 10pts at the end of 3rd qtr @ 76ers. No disrespecting the 76ers, but this shows you how good the Dubs are... IF they put their collective minds in the game!! They know they are good, and it seems to me sometimes they just give half effort in some games


----------



## GH0STrider

Wow, this thread is dead. Was hoping to come in here and trash the Cavs a bit, lol.


----------



## StevenC

I'm so emotional right now and miss Blake.


----------



## LegacyOfOddGod

Nooo, why has this thread died? I was hoping to meet some other guitar-addicted NBA enthusiasts here ...


----------



## immemorial

LegacyOfOddGod said:


> Nooo, why has this thread died? I was hoping to meet some other guitar-addicted NBA enthusiasts here ...



toronto win o _ o


----------



## Azyiu

LegacyOfOddGod said:


> Nooo, why has this thread died? I was hoping to meet some other guitar-addicted NBA enthusiasts here ...



Hey there... this thread used to be pretty busy... years ago anyway... then overnight everyone just stopped posting... yeah, I would love to bring this thread back to life again though.

Congrats to Toronto... what a season and what an improbable playoffs run.


----------



## StevenC

So excited for Kawhi to come to LAC and help us win 17 championship in a row!


----------



## StevenC

StevenC said:


> So excited for Kawhi to come to LAC and help us win 17 championship in a row!


OH my gosh it actually happened!


----------



## immemorial

StevenC said:


> OH my gosh it actually happened!



sadly


----------



## StevenC

immemorial said:


> sadly


I mean, to me it seems like this is the best scenario unless you're a Toronto fan.


----------



## immemorial

StevenC said:


> I mean, to me it seems like this is the best scenario unless you're a Toronto fan.



yea i live in toronto lmao, feels bad tbh


----------



## Smoked Porter

It's cool that the league feels pretty wide-open, for now. I'd lost a little interest over the last two or three seasons, but maybe I'll jump back in and start watching regularly again this year.


----------



## Azyiu

New schedule is out, while I haven't really looked that hard into my Lakers' overall schedule; I noticed we have like 5 or 6 home games in a row to close out the season. We may need it given LeBron's age and Davis' injury history.


----------



## Azyiu

Boogie suffers from a torn ACL in practice... Not that I don't care, but oh well... we (Lakers fans) have been suffering from too many injuries since 2012-13-ish, I don't think I feel too sad over Boogie. It certainly sucks for him though. I hope I am wrong, but it seems like this could be the beginning of the end of his career.


----------



## Azyiu

The Lakers sign Howard on Kobe's birthday... talk about respect...


----------



## Azyiu

I truly feel bad for those true fans in China... it's too bad their government is such an intolerant beeyatch.

By the way, the NBA Japan game is going on at the Saitama Super Arena in Saitama City, or nearly 2 FULL hours away from Tokyo... yet the announcers keep saying from "Tokyo" Japan, lol.


----------



## StevenC

Azyiu said:


> I truly feel bad for those true fans in China... it's too bad their government is such an intolerant beeyatch.
> 
> By the way, the NBA Japan game is going on at the Saitama Super Arena in Saitama City, or nearly 2 FULL hours away from Tokyo... yet the announcers keep saying from "Tokyo" Japan, lol.


Yeah, what a terrible situation. Glad Silver stood by Morey in the end, even if it took China ignoring their apologies to get there.


----------



## Nick

Lakes might be interesting this year if AD fully engages beast mode+. I fully expect he will. I hoped boogie would get a break this year but he seems to be getting d rosed right now. Hopefully he is strong enough mentally to get through it and can still find a place in the league. I miss angry/mean guys getting td up regularly, everyone's so worried about their brand but boogie doesnt gaf  clippers and rockets will be cool to watch as well.


----------



## Azyiu

As almost always, I'd rather LBJ says nothing regarding Morey's tweet. Sure, everyone knows there is a huge sum of money is involved in China, and everyone also knows the NBA and its players try hard to play it both ways... but actually coming out and say what he said just makes him sounded super hypocritical.

Back to basketball, AD will be in and out, as he seems to get injured quite easily in recent years; and most of the rest of the team is on one-year deal, I expect us (Lakers) to be up and down this season. I think we could be as good as #3 or 4 out west, if we can stay healthy and develop any sort of chemistry.


----------



## StevenC

Top of the Western Conference!


----------



## Azyiu

The Lakers are 2-1 for the first time since during Obama's first term in 2010, lol!


----------



## Azyiu

AD scored a 40/20 game in only 3 qtrs of work... wow!! Mamba Mentality!! Lol!!


----------



## Azyiu

What a night... First there was a cat fight between KAT and Embiid in Philly. And then crazy Rockets @ Wizards... 159-158 were the final scores, and only in regulation. I thought the Wizards got hosed at the end though... and last but not least, Curry broke his wrist and could be out at least a couple of months. I don't know, this injury could be a blessing in disguise? They can now look at a possibility of a high draft pick for next year, and by then both Klay and Curry would be ready and fresh.


----------



## Azyiu

The 2008-09 season was last time we have gone 15-2 after the first 17 games... but the schedule has been pretty easy so far. Gonna get tough in December, with 11 of the 15 games against teams with winning records and only 6 home games. IMO, Dec 4th @ Jazz could be a (what Phil Jackson used to call) "scheduled loss". It is the second road game of a back-to-back after playing at Denver. Also, Dec 29th at home vs the Mavs could be another one, after playing in Portland the night before.

And speaking of Portland, despite the win in Chicago last night, I personally don't think the Melo experiment works. Portland is just being desperate.


----------



## Azyiu

RIP Commissioner Stern. The league would not have been so popular globally without you, and there would never be so many teams without you. That CP3 to the Lakers trade would not have been vetoed without you... oh, strike that last one, I know it was due to "basketball reasons"... the point is, as a fan I salute you.


----------



## Azyiu

IT got tossed 88 seconds into the game for "making contact" with a ref... IMHO, that was a BS call. He might have gotten fouled there and sort of lost his footing before hitting a ref... and he got tossed for that? Geez...


----------



## Leviathus

Azyiu said:


> IT got tossed 88 seconds into the game for "making contact" with a ref... IMHO, that was a BS call. He might have gotten fouled there and sort of lost his footing before hitting a ref... and he got tossed for that? Geez...




It looks like he was reaching for balance, the refs seem to get so butt-hurt so easily these days.


----------



## sirbuh

Rockets just can't get the right owner....this is getting sad.


----------



## Azyiu

Today would have been Kobe's 42nd birthday...


----------



## StevenC

lol @ lakers


----------



## Azyiu

StevenC said:


> lol @ lakers


At 0-3 to start the 2022-23 season, I think we deserved to be laughed at... I just feel numb and I don't even get upset or pissed off at us at all.


----------



## StevenC

Azyiu said:


> At 0-3 to start the 2022-23 season, I think we deserved to be laughed at... I just feel numb and I don't even get upset or pissed off at us at all.


I just don't know what's going on in Jeanie's head. It's been mismanagement for a decade now with one absolute fluke of a year gifted to them by Lebron wanting to go to LA.


----------



## CanserDYI

@StevenC @Azyiu I know British Basketball is a moderately popular thing, but do British/Irish basketball fans tend to follow the NBA or is there a decent local league the country follows? I know I could totally google it, but it's much more fun this way.


----------



## StevenC

CanserDYI said:


> @StevenC @Azyiu I know British Basketball is a moderately popular thing, but do British/Irish basketball fans tend to follow the NBA or is there a decent local league the country follows? I know I could totally google it, but it's much more fun this way.


UK basketball isn't really a thing, and there's certainly nothing to watch. We sometimes get European basketball on various pay TV channels, but that's the closest.

Every British/Irish person who cares about basketball watches NBA, a lot of the European immigrants care about NBA and Euro leagues. The local teams, at least near me, are all amateurs from, mainly eastern, Europe. We don't really play it in schools where I'm from, in favour of soccer, GAA, rugby and field hockey.


----------



## CanserDYI

StevenC said:


> UK basketball isn't really a thing, and there's certainly nothing to watch. We sometimes get European basketball on various pay TV channels, but that's the closest.
> 
> Every British/Irish person who cares about basketball watches NBA, a lot of the European immigrants care about NBA and Euro leagues. The local teams, at least near me, are all amateurs from, mainly eastern, Europe. We don't really play it in schools where I'm from, in favour of soccer, GAA, rugby and field hockey.


A lot of the star players around here that I went to high school with now play basketball in Turkey, Bulgaria and Lithuania instead of staying with NBA contracts, which I thought was weird, but I suppose there's easier money over there? 

And a quick google search then lied to me saying British Basketball league is popular haha


----------



## StevenC

CanserDYI said:


> A lot of the star players around here that I went to high school with now play basketball in Turkey, Bulgaria and Lithuania instead of staying with NBA contracts, which I thought was weird, but I suppose there's easier money over there?
> 
> And a quick google search then lied to me saying British Basketball league is popular haha


European basketball is a very different game to the NBA. A lot less isolation, even compared to the current era. The closest parallel would be the 2014 Spurs. Even when teams have guys that can be stars in the NBA (Giannis, Luka etc played in Europe first) they don't play the way they do in the NBA. It's an adjustment for a lot of US guys that were stars their whole way until they got to the NBA.

My understanding is that once you get over the ego of not being an NBA player, a long term Euro contract is much safer than fighting for 10-day, G-league, two-way, and minimum contracts in the NBA. Nicola Mirotic is a good example. Played a few years in the NBA after leaving Spain, and was a good player but got traded a bunch. He had plenty of offers in the NBA, but instead chose to go back to Madrid on a long term contract so his family could have a stable life.


----------



## CanserDYI

StevenC said:


> European basketball is a very different game to the NBA. A lot less isolation, even compared to the current era. The closest parallel would be the 2014 Spurs. Even when teams have guys that can be stars in the NBA (Giannis, Luka etc played in Europe first) they don't play the way they do in the NBA. It's an adjustment for a lot of US guys that were stars their whole way until they got to the NBA.
> 
> My understanding is that once you get over the ego of not being an NBA player, a long term Euro contract is much safer than fighting for 10-day, G-league, two-way, and minimum contracts in the NBA. Nicola Mirotic is a good example. Played a few years in the NBA after leaving Spain, and was a good player but got traded a bunch. He had plenty of offers in the NBA, but instead chose to go back to Madrid on a long term contract so his family could have a stable life.


Yeah looking at my buddy's brother Nigel, he went from 10 day contracts with the Lakers, Raptors and NY Knicks back and forth for years and looks like he finally settled in Turkey the past few years with one year contracts, I'm sure that's much less stressful. Although relocating to Turkey would be pretty stressful to me...


----------



## Azyiu

At 0-4, we suck! To add insult to injury, I watched the game live on my iPad until the end of the 1st qtr, then the NBA app acted up again and the game went OFFLINE. I live-chatted with the NBA Tech support until the end of the first half, but they could not fix it. All other games were fine during that time. In the end, I went "F that", and I went back to sleep! Knowing we were likely going to lose anyway.






We need to start playing like teams from the 90s and keep setting up high-lo, backdoor cuts, etc., control the tempo and feed the ball inside as much as we could. I think like 2 seasons ago, I will be watching more Suns games when I can. They are more fun to watch than we do now.

Speaking of the British basketball league, it is more or less a semi-pro league like StevenC had said. Less important compared to the EuroLeague. The closest team to me is the Surrey Scorchers. They play at a college basketball arena that seats just under 1000 people... that being said, I bought a pair of tickets to the men's and women's basketball championship games double-headers at the O2 Arena for next May already. A pair of lower-level seats cost just over £50 each. I have no idea who will be playing, but at least it is a championship game, lol.


----------



## Azyiu

We won! We beat the Nuggets at home to go 1-5! It must have been a blue moon or something. We not only won the game, but we shot 43% from 3s? Geez, did we swap personalities with the Warriors for one night? They shot just 30% at the Pistons. Lol


----------

